# Twice As Nice & Double the Fun:  an offsite October PTR where “2” is the magic number



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hello everyone! 



Glad to have you along on my most recent pre-trip report as we excitedly plan for our next adventure in Orlando 

.

I struggled a bit with where this PTR would best belong:  unlike many people’s vacations, our doesn’t fit nicely into any particular category.  It’s not a Disney trip _(though there are some Disney components)_, there’s no Universal involved at all this time _(sadly, our AP’s expired in May and it didn’t make financial sense to renew right now)_, our accommodations are all offsite, and our planned attractions run the gamut from the major parks to small museums.  Our dining plans, too, are all over the board (though 90% are off-property)…..so with that kind of variety, this forum truly does seem like the best place for this thread.  Hopefully the moderators will agree .


This vacation will take place from October 13th to 28th and has evolved (quite unintentionally) into a manifestation of the number





 :


There are two of us travelling.


Our trip is for two weeks.


We will be staying at two different resorts.


We have made reservations for two separate visits to Discovery Cove.


We will be attending two Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween parties.


We have booked two different dinner shows (neither of which we have been to before!).


We will spend two days at Aquatica (and have rented two cabanas, one for each water park day).


We plan to visit SeaWorld on two different days.


We have secured two ADR’s for two different Disney dinners.

We have scheduled in two resort days…..one at each property…..where we plan to do nothin’ but relax 

_._


Of course, there are a sprinkling of other single events and attractions on the official itinerary, but for the most part, the plans call for us seeing double 

.  After all, the only thing better than a fun and exciting experience is being able to repeat it a second time, right?


Those of you who have read any of my past trip reports and PTR’s (several of which are featured as links in my signature….feel free to check ‘em out if you are interested) will be very familiar with me and my two guys.  Probably definite oddballs on these forums, we are not so much _Disney lovers_ as we are *Orlando Superfans *

 .  In fact, Disney usually plays a very small part (and sometimes, no part) in our overall trip plans……so that, in itself, makes us an anomaly here on the boards.  The City Beautiful is packed with so much awesome stuff to do, we can’t bear to box ourselves into visiting just one park family exclusively.  We book a rental car for each trip, we commit to doing something new on every vacation, and we keep adding to our Orlando Bucket List as new attractions and restaurants are opened.


Honestly, we would have thought that philosophy would have become harder to maintain as the years ticked by and our travels to central Florida became more frequent, but here we are planning Orlando Trip #11 and the new experiences are *still* so easy to come by.  Perhaps it’s one of the reasons that Orlando has become our absolute favourite vacation destination:  there is never a shortage of fun, sun and new adventures.


As I mentioned above, our cast of characters for this trip is pretty darn small:  just me and my Big Steve:







We are very blessed to be the parents of a great young man who shares our adoration for Orlando and still enjoys travelling with his old Ma & Pa.






This time, however, it’s just going to be the two of us:   Jake graduated from college last month and has just recently landed a new position in a field which speaks to the passion of his heart.  As an Outcomes Support Facilitator for a local non-profit organization, he works with special needs adults to provide support and services to help them reach their full potential.  He also continues to work in both the youth department and as a camp counsellor for young people with exceptionalities at our local YMCA, and he provides in-home respite care on an ongoing basis for a local family with two special needs young adults.


With his new adult life (and all the responsibilities that go with it) unfolding before him, Jake will take a pass on our October vacation.  He has only one request:  to be brought home something nice from the Nike Clearance Store.  I think we will be able to find him something to make him smile .


As for Steve and I …. we are looking forward to a couples trip after two back-to-back family vacations.  I hope that doesn’t make us sound selfish:  we love our boy and we have a blast travelling with him, too.  That said, as Jake slid effortlessly from the teen years to adulthood, Steve and I have chosen to embrace our new stage of life versus lament the fact that Jake’s childhood has passed.  Steve and I are completely different people yet still wonderfully compatible, and we truly enjoy being together.  We are more than just spouses and parents, we are best friends and we loved our adult-only getaways in May and October 2015.   Neither Steve nor I need to have a kid along in order to embrace our own inner child, and we feel no obligation to have a “grown up” vacation (though it is in many ways).  Trick-or-Treating at the Magic Kingdom?  Absolutely!  Just because we’re travelling without children in tow it doesn’t mean we still can’t have fun.






So…..with that long and drawn-out preamble (is anyone is still awake?),  I declare this PTR officially underway!  

  The countdown begins….


*101 days to go.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Yea the PTR has started.  Judy


----------



## Disneylover99

Hi Gina, 

I rarely post, but I'm always in the shadows lurking along. 
Going to two Halloween parties sounds like so much fun!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Dang it.....I'm third!


----------



## mmdis

Great title!!!  Can't wait to keep up on all your new adventures.


----------



## tortilla24

I'm hooked on your reports!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! I'll be following along, looking forward to the details of your next big trip! Maybe we can even meet up this time?????


----------



## Joanna71985

Yay for PTRs! Hopefully I'll be able to meet you in Oct


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Following!  We will be at Seaworld 10/15 and MNSSHP 10/16 before we depart on the Disney Dream 10/17.


----------



## Raeven

Your trip is right between our next two trips! Right now we're at 74 & 158 days. 

Love pirate costumes in your the Mnsshp photo 

Even though we do a lot of stuff in the parks we did do some other stuff last year, and there is no shortage of things to do in Orlando. That's what I tell people when they ask why we keep going back.


----------



## pigletto

Ack.. I better have made first page!!!
Let's get planning Gina!! October is on it's way!

ETA .. after making sure my response was on the first page, I then went back and actually read your intro and have more to add. By the way.. apparently I've turned into a six year old with my need to be first lol.

Anyway, your plans sound fabulous as usual!  You are way ahead of me. Right now we have our suite at Cabana Bay booked and dd and dh plan to do a night at Halloween Horror Nights. I am pretty certain I will be staying back with ds12 and we will do something else fun (dinner and a movie maybe, swimming and mini golf.. not sure yet.) I wasn't thrilled at the idea of HHN ,though I was willing to go along to be a good sport. DD19 and DH are both really excited. And there was no way ds12 was going. So it makes more sense logistically and financially for the two chickens to make their own fun and dd and dh can take what we would have spent on me and put it towards HHN express passes. I'm not bummed at all to be missing it and it will be better for everyone. DS also felt too old for a kids club and I didn't want to leave him alone in the room so this works out better for all.

Those are our only concrete plans. I'm jealous of your two weeks! This will be our shortest trip ever from a Saturday to a Saturday but the price was right for the package .I am definitely mulling over the idea of an Aquatica day with or without a Cabana rental and we have some new to us meals planned.. O'Charleys (got a restaurant.com certificate) and Hash House a Go Go (Travelzoo deal that we both grabbed). I also absolutely MUST try the new city walk restaurant if it's open and we can get in! Do you guys plan to go there?

Ok.. I'm yammering on now. I'm excited that the planning is underway for both of us and the countdown is on! We are at 117 days!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great introduction Gina, joining in the fun


----------



## Ritchielace

Yippie new PTR already started. Can't wait to read all the details and plans as they come! Sounds like you already have a lot of it booked out.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yay! A new PTR!

I'm so impressed with the work Jake does. i bet he is very good at it too, his clients must love him.

Our next trip is our 11th trip too!


----------



## Lynne G

A wahoo for the start.  Hopefully not a terrible 2 time.    only kidding.  My DS was more of a terror at 2 than the DD.  Thankfully, now I only have teen terror.

Subbing.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Checking in.  Love, love, love your trip reports, Gina.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Will be eagerly following along!  I really enjoy your writing/storytelling style!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

juniorbugman said:


> Yea the PTR has started.  Judy



 Judy!  Thanks for migrating over to this newest PTR!



Disneylover99 said:


> Hi Gina,
> 
> I rarely post, but I'm always in the shadows lurking along.
> Going to two Halloween parties sounds like so much fun!



Hello, my fellow Canuck!  

   Don't be shy, feel free to post whenever you have a comment to share.  It's much more fun than lurking .

We are very excited to be doing two MNSSHP's again this year.  We went to two parties in 2015, and it was so fun:  not feeling like we had to cram everything into one night really allowed us to slow down and truly enjoy all the party components without having to rush.   There is so many awesome things to do at the parties, its virtually impossible to squeeze it all into one night anyway .  Even with TWO parties last October, we still missed some of the highlights.



dancin Disney style said:


> Dang it.....I'm third!



Third to post, but still first in my heart .

LOL......or top 10, at least .



mmdis said:


> Great title!!!  Can't wait to keep up on all your new adventures.



Thank you!   So glad to have you here and joining in! 



tortilla24 said:


> I'm hooked on your reports!



Aw, thanks!     Welcome aboard.



JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina! I'll be following along, looking forward to the details of your next big trip! Maybe we can even meet up this time?????



Um, heck yeah!     I am totally up for a Dismeet .   I will try to get our itinerary up in the next post, so you can see what we have scheduled so far.  



Joanna71985 said:


> Yay for PTRs! Hopefully I'll be able to meet you in Oct



That would be fabulous!!  Even cooler if we can coordinate with JaxDad and any other October travelers.....we can have our own little mini Dismeet! 



dmetcalfrn said:


> Following!  We will be at Seaworld 10/15 and MNSSHP 10/16 before we depart on the Disney Dream 10/17.



We will be at MNSSHP the same night .  If you happen to see us, absolutely don't hesitate to say hello!  We might be dressed as pirates.....or maybe not.  A second set of costumes is currently being discussed:  we may dress as pirates for one party and something new and different for the second. 



Raeven said:


> Your trip is right between our next two trips! Right now we're at 74 & 158 days.
> 
> Love pirate costumes in your the Mnsshp photo
> 
> Even though we do a lot of stuff in the parks we did do some other stuff last year, and there is no shortage of things to do in Orlando. That's what I tell people when they ask why we keep going back.



I think I need to start giving some thought to our next, NEXT trip .  Spring 2017 is calling my name.  I love having two trips in the planning stages.  It's a sickness, but a good one!

We try to set a good balance between park time and non-park attractions:  hopefully we manage to enjoy the best of both worlds on each vacation.  I think many folks are truly surprised at how much there is to do in Central Florida that has nothing to do with theme parks.  Many people equate Orlando with Disney and have no idea of all the other awesome things to do.



pigletto said:


> Ack.. I better have made first page!!!
> Let's get planning Gina!! October is on it's way!
> 
> ETA .. after making sure my response was on the first page, I then went back and actually read your intro and have more to add. By the way.. apparently I've turned into a six year old with my need to be first lol.
> 
> Anyway, your plans sound fabulous as usual!  You are way ahead of me. Right now we have our suite at Cabana Bay booked and dd and dh plan to do a night at Halloween Horror Nights. I am pretty certain I will be staying back with ds12 and we will do something else fun (dinner and a movie maybe, swimming and mini golf.. not sure yet.) I wasn't thrilled at the idea of HHN ,though I was willing to go along to be a good sport. DD19 and DH are both really excited. And there was no way ds12 was going. So it makes more sense logistically and financially for the two chickens to make their own fun and dd and dh can take what we would have spent on me and put it towards HHN express passes. I'm not bummed at all to be missing it and it will be better for everyone. DS also felt too old for a kids club and I didn't want to leave him alone in the room so this works out better for all.
> 
> Those are our only concrete plans. I'm jealous of your two weeks! This will be our shortest trip ever from a Saturday to a Saturday but the price was right for the package .I am definitely mulling over the idea of an Aquatica day with or without a Cabana rental and we have some new to us meals planned.. O'Charleys (got a restaurant.com certificate) and Hash House a Go Go (Travelzoo deal that we both grabbed). I also absolutely MUST try the new city walk restaurant if it's open and we can get in! Do you guys plan to go there?
> 
> Ok.. I'm yammering on now. I'm excited that the planning is underway for both of us and the countdown is on! We are at 117 days!



Your DH and DD will have a great time at Halloween Horror Nights......but I don't blame you and your DS for taking a pass when he's so young.  It's *scary*: probably moreso than most people expect.   We priced it out for our trip, but two admissions + an RIP tour for two + the Scareactor Dining Experience would have been $800 with tax .  Much as we had an incredible time at HHN last year, we just can't justify that cost.   

Have you considered Blue Man Group for your and your DS?    Hollywood Drive In Golf is also a fabulous activity choice!

I don't think we will get to Toothsome Chocolate Factory on this trip (especially when we will have to pay for parking now that our AP's are expired), but hey....you never know.  The plans keep evolving and I keep making "adjustments" (I feel like I need an AA-style support group:  "Hello, my name is Gina and I am a compulsive Itinerary Changer") so its quite possible, if they announce an opening date that jives with our trip, that I tweak things enough to accommodate that.  I am almost hoping it doesn't open until after the 28th of the month......then I don't have to make the agonizing "to visit or not to visit?" decision .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great introduction Gina, joining in the fun



, my friend!  It wouldn't be the same without you here!!



Ritchielace said:


> Yippie new PTR already started. Can't wait to read all the details and plans as they come! Sounds like you already have a lot of it booked out.



We have a TON of stuff booked and paid for.  Another one of my compulsions (or perhaps "manias" is a better word? ) is having virtually everything reserved and all related costs covered long before we travel.  It may sound weird, but it makes me enjoy our trips more (and allows me to be excited in the weeks before our travel date rather than stressed out).  It also means we can travel with minimal cash (which feels so much safer) and eliminates the question of what the exchange rate might be when our trip rolls around.

Or, I'm just rationalizing my craziness and its all just a manifestation of my travel OCD.  Yup, that might be it too!!  



ArwenMarie said:


> Yay! A new PTR!
> 
> I'm so impressed with the work Jake does. i bet he is very good at it too, his clients must love him.
> 
> Our next trip is our 11th trip too!



Working with special needs adults has been his ultimate goal, and he was so excited to be given that opportunity so early in his career.  He enjoyed working with the young men in the group home, but this was where he truly wanted to be.  I was so happy for him when he was selected for an interview and hired on the spot!

So you are on trip #11 as well?  How cool is that!  What are your dates?  And are you doing Disney or Universal?  (or a combo of both?)



Lynne G said:


> A wahoo for the start.  Hopefully not a terrible 2 time.    only kidding.  My DS was more of a terror at 2 than the DD.  Thankfully, now I only have teen terror.
> 
> Subbing.



Oh heavens, we will not even consider the "terrible twos" association  ... nor will we allow "Double Trouble" to factor in LOL.    Only happy thoughts and positive vibes allowed .

Are you sure you don't want to extend your October adventures by a few days?  It sure would be cool to have the chance to meet you in person, too.



Gr8t Fan said:


> Checking in.  Love, love, love your trip reports, Gina.



Thank you so much!!  I am so glad to have you along.  You guys are such a great group to spend time with!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

J'aime Paris said:


> Will be eagerly following along!  I really enjoy your writing/storytelling style!!



Thank you J'aime Paris .  That is so kind of you to say.

 to this newest thread.....I am glad you have come over to join in the chatter!


----------



## dalmatian7

Subbing and can't wait for more details.  Still nothing firm for us for this fall, so I am studying your choices and making lists of potential activities for us.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hi Gina!! I'm here to follow along. As I said before, it stinks we miss each other by 5 days! I'm interested to see how your plans are coming together, because October will be here in no time!


----------



## Raeven

We're also planning for spring 2017 too 

Not too heavily since there's 2 trips coming up, but we booked a short Disney cruise for May 2017 earlier this year as an early birthday trip for me so I know a stay at Disney and Universal will be after the cruise too I just have to wait a little longer to book the hotels. So I probably won't do any planning until after our next trip.


----------



## bankr63

Well look who's doing a another PTR! As Gomer would say, "surprise, surprise"   Of course there were quite a few people trying to influence your decision...

These are getting seriously popular - I'm relegated to a page two response already.  Now that I know, I'll be watching more closely for updates!!  Two days to double digits...


----------



## ArwenMarie

We're late August, ten days, split stay between Animal Kingdom Kidani and Bay Lake Tower. So excited to stay at AKL, that's a new one for us! And Bay Lake we love. 

So just WDW this trip. We were going to do to one day at Universal to see Kong but we are going to save that for the next trip. The way they price the tickets makes it hard to combine both.


----------



## ElenaJane

Wohoo!  I'm here!  Can't wait to see what costumes you'll do!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dalmatian7 said:


> Subbing and can't wait for more details.  Still nothing firm for us for this fall, so I am studying your choices and making lists of potential activities for us.



 dalmation7!  Do you have dates picked out, or are they still variable as well?

If you are planning on autumn, I would wholeheartedly recommend some of the seasonal events like MNSSHP and HHN ..... the parks really do it up right for Halloween.  It's making October one of our favourite times of year to travel.



vrajewski10513 said:


> Hi Gina!! I'm here to follow along. As I said before, it stinks we miss each other by 5 days! I'm interested to see how your plans are coming together, because October will be here in no time!



Hi ya Tori!    Another autumn traveler who can share in my countdown excitement!

Are you sure you don't want to add another itty bitty 5 days onto the end of your vacation?    Southwest doesn't charge change fees, after all .  We'd have a heck of a good time at a Dismeet.



Raeven said:


> We're also planning for spring 2017 too
> 
> Not too heavily since there's 2 trips coming up, but we booked a short Disney cruise for May 2017 earlier this year as an early birthday trip for me so I know a stay at Disney and Universal will be after the cruise too I just have to wait a little longer to book the hotels. So I probably won't do any planning until after our next trip.



Oooohhh, sounds fun though!!

We are hoping to book a week in Tampa at some point in 2017.  Not sure how that's going to work just yet (or even IF it will work), but that's the loose plan.  All subject to budgetary restrictions, of course!



bankr63 said:


> Well look who's doing a another PTR! As Gomer would say, "surprise, surprise"   Of course there were quite a few people trying to influence your decision...
> 
> These are getting seriously popular - I'm relegated to a page two response already.  Now that I know, I'll be watching more closely for updates!!  Two days to double digits...



What can I say, these reports are a serious amount of fun for me to write so I just can't stay away.  Of course, they're only this enjoyable because of all the great people who join in the chat.  Everyone give yourselves a well-deserved pat on the back .

I will try to keep the updates coming as regularly as I can, but I may need some help on the days that I'm coming up dry on content..  @dancin Disney style still owes us a daily dose of weird and wonderful trivia, but I also may need to lean on others when my creative juices stop flowing.....otherwise I'll be asking everyone to start posting baby pictures of themselves to keep us entertained .



ArwenMarie said:


> We're late August, ten days, split stay between Animal Kingdom Kidani and Bay Lake Tower. So excited to stay at AKL, that's a new one for us! And Bay Lake we love.
> 
> So just WDW this trip. We were going to do to one day at Universal to see Kong but we are going to save that for the next trip. The way they price the tickets makes it hard to combine both.



I agree.....single park days are absolute budget killers.   We would love to visit Animal Kingdom again (we had a great time there in 2009) but the single day price is ridiculous when you add on food and parking.    Someday I will throw financial caution to the wind and splurge, but I just can't bear to do so yet.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Wait until they finish Avatar Land...I think a single day ticket will be worth it then


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Wohoo!  I'm here!  Can't wait to see what costumes you'll do!



Wahoo!     So glad you've joined in, too!

We are using our pirates costumes from last year for one party, but the second one......we're still deciding.  Pretty sure Steve's leaning one way and I'm leaning another (as usual ).   That will be a good basis for discussion in a future post!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Wait until they finish Avatar Land...I think a single day ticket will be worth it then



That's what we have been thinking, too (ditto to waiting to visit Hollywood Studios until Star Wars Land is fully open).

Plus....that gives me time to figure out what the heck Avatar even is .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*The Itinerary*


It’s funny, but I thought that we’d have a hard time filling a full two weeks when we first booked this trip .  I truly expected we would have an itinerary with large pockets of nothingness in which to relax and do nothing at all.


LOL, you would think I would know better by now .  We’re just not idle people by nature.  These two weeks have filled up quite nicely:  though not, in my humble opinion, to the point of being “too much”.  I am hoping we have devised a rather balanced plan that allows for lots to do without _over_-doing it .


*Here’s what our two weeks look like so far…….*


Thursday, October 13th:  both Steve and I have booked the day off.  We will clean the house, finish the final packing, and head to Buffalo as early in the day as possible.   Dinner will be in Buffalo at a restaurant we don’t have here at home.   The Anchor Bar (never been) and Famous Dave’s (have only ever been to one in Wisconsin Dells) are both on the short list but neither are confirmed.  Our park and fly is already booked and paid for at the Day’s Hotel.


Friday, October 14th:  we have an early flight to Orlando, so we’ll be on Florida soil by 10 am.  We plan to pick up the rental car and have lunch at Sweet Tomatoes before heading to Wyndham Cypress Palms.  Fingers crossed we will be able to check in early.  We hope to get settled in, explore the resort (since its new to us), and maybe catch a nap before heading to Fort Wilderness.  We have an ADR for Trails End (a new experience) at 6:50 pm and reservations for a carriage ride at 8:30.


Saturday, October 15th:  today we will spend at SeaWorld and take in their Halloween Spooktacular events for the first time.  Dining plans call for lunch at SeaWorld _(perhaps in the passholder lounge?  Maybe at Mama’s Pretzel Kitchen?  Or possibly we’ll give Terrace BBQ a try….we still haven’t dined there since they switched from the pizza buffet) _and Longhorns (a new one for us) for dinner.


Sunday, October 16th:  tonight we will enjoy our first MNSSHP, complete with reservations for the Hallowishes Dessert Party.  We have IHOP tentatively scheduled for breakfast and Cici’s planned for a late lunch (maybe mid-afternoonish?).   With a late lunch and the dessert party, we’ll forego dinner and just grab hotdogs or something at the park if we are hungry.


Monday, October 17th:  we will probably want to sleep in after a late night at MNSSHP.   Lunch has us trying out Sonny’s BBQ for the first time (highly recommended to us by dear friends, so we KNOW that one will not disappoint!), and we have evening reservations for Pirates Dinner Adventure.   Between lunch and dinner, we have reservations for a flight on the Orlando Eye (we have the 3-attraction passes for I-Drive 360).


Tuesday, October 18th:  another lazy, unscheduled morning is on deck.  We’ll have lunch at Steak & Shake and head back to I-Drive 360 for Sea Life Aquarium and Madame Tussauds Wax Museum.  Our second dinner show of the trip is booked for that night:  Capone’s Dinner Show has been on Steve’s wish list FOREVER.  We may Uber there and back so he can enjoy some beverages with his meal.  We may also dress up.


Wednesday, October 19th:  another day devoted to SeaWorld.  Lunch will be at the park, dinner at Texas de Brazil (another new experience).  Steve is simply beside himself for the latter….that’s another that’s been on his Orlando Dining Bucket list for eons.


Thursday, October 20th:  this is a dedicated resort day.  I am sure 90% of it will be spent by the pool if the weather co-operates.  We do have tickets to the Museum of Military History in Kissimmee (which is within walking distance of the resort) so we might venture there if we get feeling waterlogged.  Dining plans call for lunch at Chili’s and dinner for the first time at Maggiano’s (I am super, SUPER excited about that one!).


Friday, October 21st:   we check out of Wyndham Cypress Palms and check into the Vistana.   We plan to try 4 Rivers in Kissimmee for lunch (first time!) and then get settled in to our villa.  Late that afternoon, we plan to head to Celebration for Oktoberfest and spend the evening enjoying the German food, special events and entertainment.


Saturday, October 22nd:  this is the first of our Discovery Cove days.  Eat, drink, swim, relax, repeat.  If we’re even hungry for any dinner later that night, we’ll grab something from the Tacky Tiki Bar & Grill at the Vistana.


Sunday, October 23rd:  our second MNSSHP day.  We have no firm plans but to have a late breakfast or early lunch at Steak & Shake, then maybe grab a nap or some pool time before the party.  We have an ADR for Crystal Palace at 4:45 pm, then it’s party time!


Monday, October 24th:  it’s a resort and recuperation day.  I am sure we will sleep late after the party the night before.  Brunch is planned for Hash House A Go Go and dinner at Bahama Breeze (yet another new dining experience which we are so excited to try).


Tuesday, October 25th:  a full day at Aquatica, with a cabana rental.  We will eat lunch at the park and dinner at Cracker Barrel.


Wednesday, October 26th:  this will be our second Discovery Cove day.  As with the Saturday DC day, if we even feel like an evening meal at this point in our trip, we will grab subs from Publix or something from the Tacky Tiki Bar & Grill.


Thursday, October 27th:  our second Aquatica day, again with a cabana rental.  Lunch at the park and our final dinner in Orlando at Hash House A Go Go _(what’s that old saying?  “If you’re gonna go, go big”)._


Friday, October 28th:  today we head home.  We will check out of the villa before the 10 am requirement and perhaps spend a few final hours at SeaWorld before making the pilgrimage to the airport.  We will drop the car rental off by 2 and our flight leaves at 4 pm.  We’re still undecided if we will spend the night in Niagara Falls or just drive straight home that evening.


Writing it all out, I think it looks busier than it is.  Days like Discovery Cove and Aquatica can actually be quite relaxing, and don’t take the same toll as trudging around a theme park in the heat and humidity from open to close.  We have tried to schedule all of our planned activities so that we have mornings to sleep in after any late nights, which should help us avoid exhausting ourselves as the days tick by.   SeaWorld closes at 6 pm and 7 pm on the two dates we have scheduled for that park, so even those days will wrap up early enough for us to enjoy a leisurely dinner and time by the pool.


*100 days to go *…….tomorrow I will be doing the double digit dance!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> ETA .. after making sure my response was on the first page, I then went back and actually read your intro and have more to add. By the way.. apparently I've turned into a six year old with my need to be first lol.


I beat you.  Na nana boo boo.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Wow what a fantastic trip you have planned! A nice mix of activities to say the least! 

So you are splitting your stay? Where is Cypress Palms? Have you stayed there before (always on the lookout for new offsite villas)


----------



## toystoryduo

Yay!  Great start to your report! It sounds like you have a lot of great activities planned!


----------



## Raeven

We loved the dessert party for MNSSHP last year! We also had a 2nd planned but didn't make it to that one due to weather.

Josh loves Texas De Brazil we've eaten there for his last 2 birthdays. (We have one nearby). Steve will love it! Also they have an amazing salad bar with so many other things to choose from plus the meats it's actually a really good deal.

Madame Tussands and Sea Life were awesome too.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It's funny how 2 weeks fly by and what seems like a relaxing itinerary soon turns out to be quite busy. So, how come you are going to DC twice, are you doing the dolphin swim?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I like how the 2nd part of your trip seems very relaxing!

We went on the carriage ride at Fort Wilderness on our honeymoon.  It was a nice relaxing ride.

I'm still trying to convince Eric that we need to go to Discovery Cove in September.  Madeline really wants to swim with the dolphins and I would do that with her and then we'd get the rest of our party the tickets that didn't have the dolphin swim.  Is it worth it?  (they'd be $99 because of our Sea World passes)


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I beat you.  Na nana boo boo.


I noticed. I plan to pull your pigtails later when Gina isn't looking.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Looks like a great vacation to me!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Monykalyn

What a great trip plan!  
Better pace yourselves on all those yummy restaurants, especially Texas de Brazil. Meat sweats are a real thing LOL ?uber to Octoberfest too? Can't go and not indulge in some German beer And don't forget about the Chili's "to go" and mobile ordering-can send DH out to pick up the eats on your pool day while you lounge with a tropical drink

Hoping we get back to the parks in 2017. Would really like to see Seaworld (haven't been since i was 14) and of course to ride the new coaster -but it will have to include universal too...If all plans go well my oldest is going to try for a Disney college program internship in fall 2017. She has wanted to do an internship there for a long time and has taken so many college classes at HS level that she has almost 2 semesters worth of credits to play with. Hope it works out for me(...*_ahem)  _*her.*


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I can't wait to read about your adventures.  I wanted to let you know that our family loves Sonny's.  We also visited Capone's a couple years ago.  The food was good, and the show was funny.  I saw you were considering dressing up.  Do it!  We did, and the cast really loved it.  My boys were both mentioned by name in the show, and they both had a bit of spotlight.  

I also wanted to tell you that I LOVE what your son has decided to do with his life.  I am the mom of a highly functioning autistic child.  He is an amazing kid, and I wish he had someone like your son to be around.


----------



## JaxDad

Great itinerary!

As a shameless carnivore, I especially like your restaurant choices Anchor Bar (THE birthplace of Buffalo Wings, if I'm not mistaken), 4Rivers, and last but not least Texas de Brazil! I have not been there, but I'm a huge fan of Brazilian steakhouses!  They are glorious grilled meat parades! We went to one for Fathers Day, and it still makes my mouth water! I will give an Honorable Mention to Sonnys. I've had good food there as well as not quite so good. (ETA: I missed LongHorns the first time I read your itinerary. I have not been to one in a long time, but I remember it being another good carnivorous treat.)

I'm also looking forward to hearing about the dinner shows. I have considered both of those for our trips.

Staying tuned...


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I noticed. I plan to pull your pigtails later when Gina isn't looking.


----------



## Joanna71985

Love the itinerary! I think you'll enjoy Capone's- I've been a few times, and always have a blast (I live just up the street from the theater)


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hi ya Tori!  Another autumn traveler who can share in my countdown excitement!
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to add another itty bitty 5 days onto the end of your vacation?  Southwest doesn't charge change fees, after all . We'd have a heck of a good time at a Dismeet


Absolutely!! We're within the 3 month mark so I'm counting down to Fast Pass reservation day already! We haven't been since 9/2014 so this trip feels like it's been in the planning stages forever, so I'm excited we're finally in the home stretch!! 

Believe me, you wouldn't have to ask me twice to extend our vacation  my employer however, may not be quite so on board with it lol

Hopefully someday we will catch each other to get together for a dismeet! If not in Orlando, maybe one of your stops in Buffalo in the future!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thursday, October 13th: both Steve and I have booked the day off. We will clean the house, finish the final packing, and head to Buffalo as early in the day as possible. Dinner will be in Buffalo at a restaurant we don’t have here at home. The Anchor Bar (never been) and Famous Dave’s (have only ever been to one in Wisconsin Dells) are both on the short list but neither are confirmed. Our park and fly is already booked and paid for at the Day’s Hotel.


Those are great choices! I do have to say that ask any Buffalonian and you will get a different answer for who has the best wings. I for one am a fan of Duff's! Have you ever been? If not, it's not too far from the airport if you wanna check t it in the future. Anchor Bar is definitely a good choice though!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have an ADR for Trails End (a new experience) at 6:50 pm and reservations for a carriage ride at 8:30.


How romantic 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> dinner at Texas de Brazil (another new experience). Steve is simply beside himself for the latter….that’s another that’s been on his Orlando Dining Bucket list for eons.


If he really loves it we have one in the Galleria Mall now too! It's a little closer of a trip that Orlando 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Late that afternoon, we plan to head to Celebration for Oktoberfest and spend the evening enjoying the German food, special events and entertainment.


That sounds like so much fun! 


All of your plans sound great! So many new things for you guys this time around.


----------



## pattyw

Gina- so sorry about the job!    But on the selfish end- we're all happy that we won't miss your trip writing- and I do believe that things that happen are meant to be.  

We ate at Trail's End in June and loved it.  We got there early and they have rocking chairs out front to sit on and you truly forget you're in Florida at the Fort.  It's very relaxing.  The buffet was great and it's the best priced buffet on Disney!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I beat you.  Na nana boo boo.





pigletto said:


> I noticed. I plan to pull your pigtails later when Gina isn't looking.





dancin Disney style said:


> View attachment 179642



Okay, which one is going to need the time out chair first?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Wow what a fantastic trip you have planned! A nice mix of activities to say the least!
> 
> So you are splitting your stay? Where is Cypress Palms? Have you stayed there before (always on the lookout for new offsite villas)



Wyndham Cypress Palms is in Kissimmee.....ideally located right behind (and within walking distance to) Krispy Kreme .  My hips are already scared.

This will be a first stay for us there.  We got a two bedroom, two bath villa for a crazy low $323 all-in.  While the resort amenities don't seem to be quite as extensive as at our beloved Vistana (2 pools versus 7, for example) the resort itself gets very favourable reviews on TripAdvisor and its very conveniently located for shopping and dining.  It sounds like it will be good value accommodations, and we are excited to try something new!  (and be so close to Krispy Kreme......we'll be the first to get the hot donuts as they roll off the conveyor belt )



toystoryduo said:


> Yay!  Great start to your report! It sounds like you have a lot of great activities planned!



Thank you!  It's been so strange to once again only be planning for two people.  And for two weeks!



Raeven said:


> We loved the dessert party for MNSSHP last year! We also had a 2nd planned but didn't make it to that one due to weather.
> 
> Josh loves Texas De Brazil we've eaten there for his last 2 birthdays. (We have one nearby). Steve will love it! Also they have an amazing salad bar with so many other things to choose from plus the meats it's actually a really good deal.
> 
> Madame Tussands and Sea Life were awesome too.



We really enjoyed Tussauds and Sea Life when we first did them at Christmas.  I am looking forward to a second visit to each when its (hopefully) not so busy.

I am glad to hear the positive feedback on the dessert party......it felt very splurgy and indulgent at $79 each.  I am so excited to do it, though......and I can't wait to see all the fancy Halloween-inspired desserts!

Texas de Brazil is easily Steve's most anticipated new dining experience of this trip.  Endless meat is right up his alley .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It's funny how 2 weeks fly by and what seems like a relaxing itinerary soon turns out to be quite busy. So, how come you are going to DC twice, are you doing the dolphin swim?



We were able to book DC for the crazy low price of $99 each with our AP discount.  That's cheaper than a day at either Disney or Universal AND includes our food, drinks and parking.   We absolutely love it there....it our favourite park in all of Orlando....so we didn't hesitate to book two different dates when the price was so awesome.  No dolphin swim on either visit (we've done it twice before) so just sun, fun and relaxation!! (though SeaVenture is calling my name.....we can reserve that experience for $39 each with the passmember rate.....I am sorely tempted to surprise Steve as I know its something he has always wanted to try, and its MUCH cheaper than a cabana rental!)



chicagoshannon said:


> I like how the 2nd part of your trip seems very relaxing!
> 
> We went on the carriage ride at Fort Wilderness on our honeymoon.  It was a nice relaxing ride.
> 
> I'm still trying to convince Eric that we need to go to Discovery Cove in September.  Madeline really wants to swim with the dolphins and I would do that with her and then we'd get the rest of our party the tickets that didn't have the dolphin swim.  Is it worth it?  (they'd be $99 because of our Sea World passes)



Oh yes, yes, *YES* its worth it!  Its our favourite park in Orlando, hands down.  The pass member discounted rates are excellent and make it a serious must-do.  If the budget will allow, definitely book it and plan to go.

We like having the later stages of the trip being a little less hectic.  By then, we're getting tired and just wanting to savour the moments a little more slowly.  I think its a sign we are getting older.  Or lazier.  I'm not sure which is worse .



100AcreWood said:


> Looks like a great vacation to me!  Can't wait to read more!



Thank you!!   aboard!



Monykalyn said:


> What a great trip plan!
> Better pace yourselves on all those yummy restaurants, especially Texas de Brazil. Meat sweats are a real thing LOL ?uber to Octoberfest too? Can't go and not indulge in some German beer And don't forget about the Chili's "to go" and mobile ordering-can send DH out to pick up the eats on your pool day while you lounge with a tropical drink
> 
> Hoping we get back to the parks in 2017. Would really like to see Seaworld (haven't been since i was 14) and of course to ride the new coaster -but it will have to include universal too...If all plans go well my oldest is going to try for a Disney college program internship in fall 2017. She has wanted to do an internship there for a long time and has taken so many college classes at HS level that she has almost 2 semesters worth of credits to play with. Hope it works out for me(...*_ahem)  _*her.*



We are actually considering splurging on Uber for several different events.  Capone's.  Discovery Cove.  Maybe Pirates Dinner Adventure.  Steve's not a big beer fan, but if he thinks he might decide to enjoy a sample or two (or three, or four ) then Uber it shall be.  We've never used that service before so this will be an all-new process for us.

You think exactly as we do for our Chili's lunch......we plan to enjoy it by the pool if at all possible.  Chili's is actually within walking distance to Cypress Palms so we don't even need to drive if we don't want to.

Fingers crossed and good vibes for your DD as she gets closer to applying for the college program.  That would be the coolest thing EVER!  I so wish that Jake had decided to do the same......I can only imagine it would have been the most incredible experience.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I can't wait to read about your adventures.  I wanted to let you know that our family loves Sonny's.  We also visited Capone's a couple years ago.  The food was good, and the show was funny.  I saw you were considering dressing up.  Do it!  We did, and the cast really loved it.  My boys were both mentioned by name in the show, and they both had a bit of spotlight.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you that I LOVE what your son has decided to do with his life.  I am the mom of a highly functioning autistic child.  He is an amazing kid, and I wish he had someone like your son to be around.



Aw, thank you Mom2SamandJames .  We are very proud of our Jake, he has a good heart and a real love for people.  We are so happy he is following his dream:  my boss has always said "find a job you love, and you'll never work a day in your life".   You know what is sad, though?  His agency has 146 people on the payroll, and only 6 of them are men.   It pains me to know there are so few guys called to that vocation.

No firm decisions on dressing up for Capone's just yet, but Steve would LOVE to (he's definitely hinting and pushing for costumes!!) and your feedback helps nudge me in that direction to.  What do you think, would I make a good flapper?  

We are big BBQ lovers, so Sonny's is being eagerly anticipated by us both!!  I can't wait to give it a try....I'm a big brisket fan, so I know what I will be ordering .



JaxDad said:


> Great itinerary!
> 
> As a shameless carnivore, I especially like your restaurant choices Anchor Bar (THE birthplace of Buffalo Wings, if I'm not mistaken), 4Rivers, and last but not least Texas de Brazil! I have not been there, but I'm a huge fan of Brazilian steakhouses!  They are glorious grilled meat parades! We went to one for Fathers Day, and it still makes my mouth water! I will give an Honorable Mention to Sonnys. I've had good food there as well a?s not quite so good. (ETA: I missed LongHorns the first time I read your itinerary. I have not been to one in a long time, but I remember it being another good carnivorous treat.)
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hearing about the dinner shows. I have considered both of those for our trips.
> 
> Staying tuned...



Nothing wrong with being a shameless carnivore......I married one, as you know .    

Dear Florida friends of ours have been consciously steering us towards some of the places on our itinerary, and they have GREAT taste so I know we won't be disappointed.    We have upgraded to the VIP seating/packages for both Capones and Pirates, so hopefully that will ensure we have great experiences at both venues.   We have already done the Outta Control Dinner Show on a previous trip, and Medieval Times twice at home (at the Toronto castle), so it will be fun to see how these two compare in price and quality. 



Joanna71985 said:


> Love the itinerary! I think you'll enjoy Capone's- I've been a few times, and always have a blast (I live just up the street from the theater)



Good to hear!!  Honestly, I have yet to hear any real negative feedback......it gets pretty positive reviews all around.  The Trip podcast did an episode on it as well, and it just cemented our desire to go!



vrajewski10513 said:


> Absolutely!! We're within the 3 month mark so I'm counting down to Fast Pass reservation day already! We haven't been since 9/2014 so this trip feels like it's been in the planning stages forever, so I'm excited we're finally in the home stretch!!
> 
> Believe me, you wouldn't have to ask me twice to extend our vacation  my employer however, may not be quite so on board with it lol
> 
> Hopefully someday we will catch each other to get together for a dismeet! If not in Orlando, maybe one of your stops in Buffalo in the future!
> 
> 
> Those are great choices! I do have to say that ask any Buffalonian and you will get a different answer for who has the best wings. I for one am a fan of Duff's! Have you ever been? If not, it's not too far from the airport if you wanna check t it in the future. Anchor Bar is definitely a good choice though!
> 
> 
> How romantic
> 
> 
> If he really loves it we have one in the Galleria Mall now too! It's a little closer of a trip that Orlando
> 
> 
> That sounds like so much fun!
> 
> 
> All of your plans sound great! So many new things for you guys this time around.



Duff's is a new name for me, but I will definitely look it up.   We're not averse to driving around Buffalo (especially in October.....surely it won't snow by then ) but close by the hotel is always a nice selling feature, especially after a 4 hour drive to get there.

We debated whether to do the wagon ride (which needs no reservations) at FW or book the carriage, and the private-ness of the carriage won us out.  Its our first couples trip in a full year, and yeah....we want it to be snuggly and romantic .  And.....we'll be dry in the event that it rains .    Also a plus!!  LOL

I will definitely take you up on the offer of a Dismeet in Buffalo one of these fine days .  It seems to be our airport of choice these days (Jetblue out of Syracuse has stooped to the ridiculous where price is concerned.....no Southwest there to keep them honest) so I foresee us flying from there pretty much exclusively.  Or, if we somehow manage to get to Niagara later this summer, we'd be happy to meet you at the Silo in Lewiston for a Haystack and a milkshake .



pattyw said:


> Gina- so sorry about the job!    But on the selfish end- we're all happy that we won't miss your trip writing- and I do believe that things that happen are meant to be.
> 
> We ate at Trail's End in June and loved it.  We got there early and they have rocking chairs out front to sit on and you truly forget you're in Florida at the Fort.  It's very relaxing.  The buffet was great and it's the best priced buffet on Disney!



Trail's End looks so casual and comfy, and I have heard NOTHING but great things about the food.   Steve heard they had all you can eat ribs on the buffet and he was sold right there.  We have heard transportation can be a bit of an issue so we might park at Disney Springs and take the bus rather than drive.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Trail's End looks so casual and comfy, and I have heard NOTHING but great things about the food. Steve heard they had all you can eat ribs on the buffet and he was sold right there. We have heard transportation can be a bit of an issue so we might park at Disney Springs and take the bus rather than drive.



Actually, there is a big parking lot at the Fort and one short bus ride takes you back to the restaurant. We like it as it is a scenic drive past the cabins and RV's. If you bus in from Disney Springs, they let you off at the main bus stop and you still have to take the internal bus back to the restaurant.  And Disney Springs buses are not known for their speediness! I think driving in is the way to go.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I think you'd make a great flapper.  When we went, my mom and I dressed up as flappers and did the feather boas as well as the headbands with feathers.  We had a ball!

I can't wait to read about your DC visits.  That is on our definite to do list!  We have been waiting until both boys would be able to enjoy the experience.  That time will be very soon so we are on pins and needles to hear your opinions.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Actually, there is a big parking lot at the Fort and one short bus ride takes you back to the restaurant. We like it as it is a scenic drive past the cabins and RV's. If you bus in from Disney Springs, they let you off at the main bus stop and you still have to take the internal bus back to the restaurant.  And Disney Springs buses are not known for their speediness! I think driving in is the way to go.



Excellent advice  .... thank you patty!  Tis very true that the buses are a bit less.....reliable?......than driving yourself.  

Taking the rental car is sounding like a better and better idea.  I do want to check out the new Disney Springs at some point on the trip, however.  Maybe enjoy a beverage some evening on the rooftop of the new Coke Store .



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I think you'd make a great flapper.  When we went, my mom and I dressed up as flappers and did the feather boas as well as the headbands with feathers.  We had a ball!
> 
> I can't wait to read about your DC visits.  That is on our definite to do list!  We have been waiting until both boys would be able to enjoy the experience.  That time will be very soon so we are on pins and needles to hear your opinions.



We've been to DC three times so far, with these two October reservations being our 4th and 5th visits (to think we said it was a "once in a lifetime" splurge way back in 2012 ).   Honestly, I think its a place where every age and stage can enjoy themselves, once the little ones are past the baby and toddler years.  The aviary is awesome for kids, the sand beach is a GREAT place to play (bring sand toys....pails, shovels), and the Grand Reef is fabulous for all ages.  There are a TON of lifeguards to keep everyone safe, there are an abundance of life jackets for weaker swimmers, and the variety of the food should mean everyone finds something they like.   As long as your boys like water, you'll have a ball!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Steve and I are double-digit dancing today!!  






99 days to go!


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve and I are double-digit dancing today!!



Right in line with the thread theme...nice!


----------



## nancipants

Looks like you have a great trip planned, Gina!

And yay, you're finally trying 4 Rivers! I had them for lunch last week when they participated in a fundraiser to benefit the Pulse victims. Can't beat good food for a good cause!


----------



## pigletto

Yay for double digits!!
I helped my mom book eleven of us on Jetblue for our Christmas cruise today!! She let me use family pooling to get most of the points too! 
After we take those flights we'll have enough points for 2 return flights on Jetblue during a reasonable time of year. I don't even want to say what flying out on December 27th cost.
So with those points in mind, I think we will sneak in a 2017 Orlando trip for sure! That will definitely be the trip where we try SeaWorld/Discovery Cove I am thinking.
My husband is rolling his eyes. He loves the fuzzy math I use when I plan a $5000 trip because it would be a waste not to use the two free flights.


----------



## Penguinempress

Sounds like you've got a ton of fun things planned! We did Madame Tussaud's in April and I loved it - so many fun props for photos! And how awesome is it that you're doing Discovery Cove twice? Definitely a lot of stuff to be excited about, I look forward to following along here.


----------



## jump00

Woo hoo!!! Another ptr from Gina!!! I can hardly wait to see what's new this trip.  We have gotten so many great ideas from your reports - you are like our own Orlando "travel agent".  Great summer reading ahead!

Jump00


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

nancipants said:


> Looks like you have a great trip planned, Gina!
> 
> And yay, you're finally trying 4 Rivers! I had them for lunch last week when they participated in a fundraiser to benefit the Pulse victims. Can't beat good food for a good cause!



When a friend of mine emailed me to tell me they were opening a location in Kissimmee this summer, it was like a sign.  We had planned to get there this trip come hell or high water anyway, but to have it that convenient was the icing on the cake.  Was it the Kissimmee restaurant that you were at for the fundraiser?  What did you think of it?   Speaking of icing and cake, I'm wondering if it has a bakery like some of the others.



pigletto said:


> Yay for double digits!!
> I helped my mom book eleven of us on Jetblue for our Christmas cruise today!! She let me use family pooling to get most of the points too!
> After we take those flights we'll have enough points for 2 return flights on Jetblue during a reasonable time of year. I don't even want to say what flying out on December 27th cost.
> So with those points in mind, I think we will sneak in a 2017 Orlando trip for sure! That will definitely be the trip where we try SeaWorld/Discovery Cove I am thinking.
> My husband is rolling his eyes. He loves the fuzzy math I use when I plan a $5000 trip because it would be a waste not to use the two free flights.



Hey, free flights are nothin' to sneeze at!!  That cuts a significant amount from your bottom line .   Of course, something tells me your DH enjoys your planning mania a lot more than he lets on .   I have witnessed similar eye rolls from my big guy from time to time .

I am excited that you are considering visiting SeaWorld and Discovery Cove next year....I think you guys will be wowed (by DC, especially).  Something new to plan will be a fun change for you, as well .



Penguinempress said:


> Sounds like you've got a ton of fun things planned! We did Madame Tussaud's in April and I loved it - so many fun props for photos! And how awesome is it that you're doing Discovery Cove twice? Definitely a lot of stuff to be excited about, I look forward to following along here.



Thank you!   I'll be honest....I rarely have trouble in the excitement department (except maybe getting TOO excited  ... yeah, that's a bit of an issue occasionally ) but this trip is definitely getting me pretty jazzed up.   I am hoping that some dear friends might be able to sneak down for a few days and join us.....nothing is certain yet, but its a possibility.....which just makes me even more anxious for the next 99 days to pass as swiftly as possible.



jump00 said:


> Woo hoo!!! Another ptr from Gina!!! I can hardly wait to see what's new this trip.  We have gotten so many great ideas from your reports - you are like our own Orlando "travel agent".  Great summer reading ahead!
> 
> Jump00



Orlando Travel Agent.....now THERE'S my dream job right there .   I can't think of anything I would enjoy more!!

I didn't get a chance to do a proper entry today (the best laid plans...._sigh_) but hopefully I will have a chance to add something meaningful and interesting tomorrow.   So glad to have you joining in!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, and @dancin Disney style .... its been two days, and you still haven't imparted any tidbits of strange and wonderful knowledge to your adoring public.   You're leaving us hanging here.

I will fill in for today, but just this once:

Hippo milk is pink.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Wow  another trip in the works! I will be anxiously awaiting your restaurant reviews, or what deals you're getting and I'm sure reading this will have me changing some of our plans for our New Years Trip! 

Been wanting to try Trails End as well.  My vegetarian daughter is making it hard for me to justify the prices of some of the Disney buffets, but I think I can stomach this one!  Would be a nice first night dinner.

That's a great price you got on the resort.  Was that through Skyauction?

Congrats to your son on his new career.  It's been neat seeing him grow up through your trip reports over the years.  As much as I love our family trips I'm looking forward to the day dh and I can enjoy some vacations alone.  Funny a few years back my kids were at the inlaws for a week and dh and I took a few days to go to a popular amusement park in the US that's about 6 hr drive.  Ran into lots of the kids friends families who asked excitedly if K & K were there.  Nope, just us.  Other friends were down at same time and couldn't believe we'd rather be there than shopping or at the bar with them! Ha.  So I'm sure we'll get the raised eyebrow when we plan some solo Disney/Universal/Seaworld trips.  Maybe we will just tell everyone we're going on a golf trip.  Ha


----------



## nancipants

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> When a friend of mine emailed me to tell me they were opening a location in Kissimmee this summer, it was like a sign.  We had planned to get there this trip come hell or high water anyway, but to have it that convenient was the icing on the cake.  Was it the Kissimmee restaurant that you were at for the fundraiser?  What did you think of it?   Speaking of icing and cake, I'm wondering if it has a bakery like some of the others.



I actually thought that when I saw it was opening in Kissimmee - it's closer to me AND easier for tourists like Gina to visit! 

There's actually a 4 Rivers right across the street from my office, in City Hall.  It's not a full smokehouse, just a smaller cafe. I haven't been to the Kissimmee location yet but I'll make a point to get there before October and report back to you.  I'm pretty sure all of them have bakeries, too.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I haven't read one of your PTR before (must mean I'm officially hooked on your trip reports!) so I have to say that I'm amazed with how detailed your itinerary is for being about 100 days out! Good for you!

We are just finalizing our dates for our impromptu Family WDW trip for 9/3-9/10. This was the trip that was going to be our couples anniversary weekend on-site at Universal that got switched to a weeklong family trip with our surprise pregnancy news. We are hoping to buy airfare today (well, switch our southwest air flights and buy 2 more tickets) and rent our vacation home in Indian Creek today. That will be a first for us--we have rented timeshares (WBC, Mystic Dunes) and rented townhomes and condos in Windsor Hills, but this will be our first time in a full private pool home. I am thrilled that our nanny wants to join us so we are splurging on a 4 bedroom home so each of the kids and our nanny will have their own bedroom. Yay for adults outnumbering children!  

I would love to check out 4 Rivers BBQ, especially now that one is opening in Kissimmee!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

momof2gr8kids said:


> Wow  another trip in the works! I will be anxiously awaiting your restaurant reviews, or what deals you're getting and I'm sure reading this will have me changing some of our plans for our New Years Trip!
> 
> Been wanting to try Trails End as well.  My vegetarian daughter is making it hard for me to justify the prices of some of the Disney buffets, but I think I can stomach this one!  Would be a nice first night dinner.
> 
> That's a great price you got on the resort.  Was that through Skyauction?
> 
> Congrats to your son on his new career.  It's been neat seeing him grow up through your trip reports over the years.  As much as I love our family trips I'm looking forward to the day dh and I can enjoy some vacations alone.  Funny a few years back my kids were at the inlaws for a week and dh and I took a few days to go to a popular amusement park in the US that's about 6 hr drive.  Ran into lots of the kids friends families who asked excitedly if K & K were there.  Nope, just us.  Other friends were down at same time and couldn't believe we'd rather be there than shopping or at the bar with them! Ha.  So I'm sure we'll get the raised eyebrow when we plan some solo Disney/Universal/Seaworld trips.  Maybe we will just tell everyone we're going on a golf trip.  Ha



, my friend!  Glad to have you along!

Wyndham Cypress Palms was indeed booked through Skyauction.  We considered a second week at the Vistana through Skyauction but when prices were posted for October they were significantly higher than at WCP (though that have since dropped to something a little more reasonable.....still higher than Cypress Palms but not significantly so).   We opted to book the Wyndham resort for something new and apply the savings to an extra day at Discovery Cove.  Steve is actually quite excited to try out a new-to-us property:  I think he is interested to see how it stacks up versus our beloved Vistana (and perhaps get a little additional confirmation that we purchased at the "right" resort ).

Thank you for the kind words for Jake, I will sure to pass them on to him .   It is definitely a different feeling to be booking a trip-for-two versus a family getaway, but its wonderful all the same.   Many of Steve's co-workers were initially shocked that we do things like dress up for the Disney Halloween parties, but once they saw our photos on Facebook, they quickly realized that all the fun of Orlando isn't just for families.  In fact, I think we'd disappoint them all at this point if we did something as "grown up" as go golfing .



nancipants said:


> I actually thought that when I saw it was opening in Kissimmee - it's closer to me AND easier for tourists like Gina to visit!
> 
> There's actually a 4 Rivers right across the street from my office, in City Hall.  It's not a full smokehouse, just a smaller cafe. I haven't been to the Kissimmee location yet but I'll make a point to get there before October and report back to you.  I'm pretty sure all of them have bakeries, too.



I hope that the new Kissimmee location is wildly successful.  I think its a genius move, on their part, to bring their barbecue to the tourist region.  I am sure there are many more traveler like us who have wanted to visit but were discouraged by the drive out of town.

I can't wait to hear your review after you visit their new Kissimmee digs!  Photos are always nice if you have the chance to take some .



BadgerGirl84 said:


> I haven't read one of your PTR before (must mean I'm officially hooked on your trip reports!) so I have to say that I'm amazed with how detailed your itinerary is for being about 100 days out! Good for you!
> 
> We are just finalizing our dates for our impromptu Family WDW trip for 9/3-9/10. This was the trip that was going to be our couples anniversary weekend on-site at Universal that got switched to a weeklong family trip with our surprise pregnancy news. We are hoping to buy airfare today (well, switch our southwest air flights and buy 2 more tickets) and rent our vacation home in Indian Creek today. That will be a first for us--we have rented timeshares (WBC, Mystic Dunes) and rented townhomes and condos in Windsor Hills, but this will be our first time in a full private pool home. I am thrilled that our nanny wants to join us so we are splurging on a 4 bedroom home so each of the kids and our nanny will have their own bedroom. Yay for adults outnumbering children!
> 
> I would love to check out 4 Rivers BBQ, especially now that one is opening in Kissimmee!



LOL, I do take organization to a rather ..... obsessive? ..... level .  It's a curse.  But we do enjoy having a detailed plan when we travel so there's not much thought required when we're having our fun.

Fingers crossed you get some great rates on your airfare when you book your tickets today .  That's always such a big expense with larger family groups.  Your rental home sounds perfect, and yay for the nanny being able to come along!      That's going to make your vacation so much more relaxing for ALL of you .

If you happen to dine at 4 Rivers on your trip, I will be anxiously awaiting your personal review as well!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I think I’ll try to break down the components of our trip and discuss them one by one.  It makes the most sense (in my crazy mind) to start at the beginning of the vacation, which for us will be our overnight stay in Buffalo.  So, this entry is all about:


*The Park & Fly Hotel*


Such a teeny, tiny part of the overall scope of our holiday yet it generated SO. MUCH. DISCUSSION .


Ya’ll know we’ve had some rather…….*unpleasant*.....experiences with our park-and-fly stays last year . 


To give a bit of background for those that might be new to my reports, we returned to the Days Hotel Buffalo Airport in October 2015 after a great stay there back at Christmas 2012.  It’s an older property, for sure, but it offers us all the things we would look for on a park-and-fly wish list:


-  Proximity to the airport (literally right across the street)

-  24 hour shuttle service

-  An adequate, free breakfast that starts a 4 am

-  A pool and hot tub

-  A gated parking lot for park-and-fly guests

-  A very reasonable rate (and more recently, at par to boot)

-  The ability to ship parcels from US retailers there ahead of time (saving us a bundle in duty, taxes and shipping)


Unfortunately for us, all the positives were erased in October 2015 _(when a loud and well-attended party spilled out in the hallway across from our room, and the night staff declined to call the police for assistance “because things just get messier when the police show up”)_ and again in December 2015 _(when the rowdy, marijuana-smoking next-door-neighbours did, indeed, finally get hauled away by the sheriff and we spent the balance of the night with a smoke eater sucking the offensive odour from our room)_.  We loudly vowed “never again!”, but were wooed back by a genuine apology from the General Manager and the offer for a complimentary stay in an effort to earn back our trust.


That stay (in April 2016) went swimmingly well .  As perfect, quiet and peaceful as we had hoped it would be.


Fast forward, then, to planning the little details for this coming trip:  a park and fly hotel is once again a necessity as we have a 7:23 am departure flight and live a 4 hour commute away from Buffalo.  Should we return to the Days or seeking an alternative?


Pretty much every other hotel that we could choose from missed the mark on at least one point:  some were super expensive (double the price of the Days Hotel package).  Some didn’t offer enough parking (we needed at least 15 nights:  the night of our stay plus 14 additional days while we are in the sunny south).  Some didn’t include breakfast (not a huge deal…..we could have purchased breakfast somewhere…..but that would be yet another additional cost and an extra step on a morning which will already be starting WAY too early).  Some were located much further from the airport, so would take longer to shuttle to in the morning (and would mean a longer wait for pick-up upon our return).


Complicating the decision was the fact that our Canadian dollar is still struggling mightily against the US buck (with every American dollar costing us approximately $1.30 or more),  And, my Big Steve has some pretty strong morals that added to the conundrum.


Steve, god bless him, has been feeling badly about the financial loss that the Days has taken as a result of the Bo-Bina family.   While we paid full price for our very first stay in 2012,  our October bill was comped at 50% at check-out (without me asking, I will add) and our December cost was waived entirely (again, it was done automatically and I didn’t specifically request it).  Our April trip was complimentary, too, courtesy of the GM's kindness.  Steve does the math in his head, and realizes we have stayed 4 times and only paid for 1.5 of those visits.  He felt we owed it to the hotel to patronize them again this time around.


I wasn’t as convinced.  Once bitten, twice shy.  Twice bitten?    Shy permanently .


Lucky for the Days, though, not only am I a _forgiving_ person, I’m also painfully frugal.   After an exhausting search of alternatives, no matter which way I sliced it, the Days was our best-value option (booking through Peace Bridge Duty Free, our package…..which included all the parking we required……was only $89 plus tax......$40 cheaper than the next closest option).   What to do, what to do? 


In the end, the budget is the budget:  what we can save in one spot are resources we can splurge with in another.  With two good stays and two disasters, I can assure you that they won’t get a sixth chance if this experiment is another bust.   We might be forgiving by nature, but everyone’s good graces have a limit .


And who knows?  Perhaps this stay will be another smashing success.  That’s the attitude we are approaching it with.


The current question we are now pondering is whether to book a night on the end of our stay in addition to the park and fly in Buffalo (though not at the Days….on the way home we would stay in Niagara Falls, on the Canadian side of the border, if that was the case).  Our flight does not land until 6:30 pm on the day we come home.  By the time we collect our luggage, catch the shuttle back to the hotel, pick up the car, and are on the highway we’re probably looking at 7:30 pm at best (and we’ll have to stop for dinner at some point as well).  With a 3.5-4 hour drive, no matter how we slice it it’s going to make for a late arrival and one long, tiring drive for my Steve.   If we get unlucky enough to have any kind of flight delay, the timing gets even worse.   A night at the Country Inn & Suites in Niagara Falls will run us about $110 plus tax with parking and breakfast, which isn’t _horrible_ in the grand scheme of the vacation expenses…..yet, it still adds to the bottom line of an already expensive trip.  Steve, easy-going man that he is, encouraged me to book the extra night and not give it a second thought.  I still haven’t done it, but it’s definitely something that’s milling around my mind.


I wish I could find some crazy good sale that would afford us a Fallsview Room for that price .  Now THAT I would book without batting an eyelash…..for all the vacations we have spent in the Niagara region, never once have we had a room that overlooked the Falls.  Hey, a girl can dream, right?  

*98 days to go* .


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am budget always, but our stay at the falls was the Sheraton on the US side, (we had to stay there because of the soccer tournament).  We liked the hotel though, and it wasn't a bad walk to the falls, and had a direct walk to the casino, where I'd get my TH coffee.  Then, since we wanted to save money and stay on the Canadian side, we stayed at the Holiday Inn at the top of the hill, with a discount, and it had free parking, so that sold it for us.  It was okay, I would not stay there again, but for the 2 nights we needed it, it was fine.  So, I have no suggestions for ya, but I'd check groupon, LS, and even cheaptickets/orbitz, as maybe you can get a lucky rate from one of them.  I don't think that time of year is so popular to visit NF.

Here's hoping the next stay at Days is the charm as well.  I hear ya with gun shy.  I won't be returning to some restaurants in the NF area.  That is because I also follow the one and done rule.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Can you put in a request for a room nearby where you stayed last time at the Days Inn? I know you got a special suite last time, but maybe they have standard rooms in the same vicinity. From your last experience it seems that floor/area is much quieter!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think if I were in your shoes I'd also try the Days again.  But, as you said, if the stay is bad yet again I wouldn't after that.

I'm very curious to see how you like the Wyndham.  It's one of our time shares that we haven't stayed at yet. (my parents own through Wyndham).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, which one is going to need the time out chair first?


 Not me, I didn't do it.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, and @dancin Disney style .... its been two days, and you still haven't imparted any tidbits of strange and wonderful knowledge to your adoring public.   You're leaving us hanging here.
> 
> I will fill in for today, but just this once:
> 
> Hippo milk is pink.



My apologies.  I've been reading along but not participating much.  I'm prepping for a trip to Cuba next month which has had most of my attention.  Between getting work sorted out/planned ahead and an old neck injury deciding to stop in for a visit  I'm wiped out.  Again, sorry, I'll try harder to hold up my end.

So now tell me......exactly how is it you know that Hippo milk is pink?  Have you milked a Hippo?


----------



## dancin Disney style

On average, 100 people per year choke to death on ballpoint pens.


----------



## toystoryduo

Sending some  for your stay at Days. I know that you guys have had 2 good stays and 2 not-so-good stays. I hope the tie-breaker is that you have an EXCELLENT stay in October!! 

A room with a view of Niagara Falls would be so awesome!  I hope you can score a good deal there.


----------



## afan

dancin Disney style said:


> On average, 100 people per year choke to death on ballpoint pens.



Seriously?  How?  I can't even, they aren't that short.  It's the whole pin and not just the cap?  The cap I could understand.  Crazy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

afan said:


> Seriously?  How?  I can't even, they aren't that short.  It's the whole pin and not just the cap?  The cap I could understand.  Crazy.


Where there's a will, there's a way.   Just make sure that you leave me something in the will.


Look at me go....two days in a row.
Only one person in 2 billion will live to be 116 or older.


----------



## pigletto

Gina, I could have written most of your Days debate.  I have never had a bad stay but after your two in a row I struggled with staying there again or not because I considered your experiences a warning that I'd regret not following if I ended up with the same horrible nights sleep.
In the end you posted that they had reached out to you to make it right and we went ahead with our stay, which ended up being fine as we had always experienced. 
I totally understand the budget concern as well. It IS a major factor,even it's only $60 more to stay somewhere else. With our dollar we can nickle and dime ourselves to death. I want to save my extra money for a nicer meal, or another activity or a cabana.. the possibilities are endless. I don't want to spend it on the airport hotel if I can get clean and comfortable for less.
Now that all being said, I have to book 11 of us in an airport hotel the night before we fly out of Buffalo for our cruise. It will be boxing day and I expect parking lots to be full to bursting, and the airport hotels too. Days won't be getting our business that night I don't think. It's worth a little more to me to spend more as I am the one picking the place for 10 other people and I really need it to go well. We have a 7:30 am flight on one of the busiest days of the year. I am thinking it's worth going to the Aloft that night. 
I'm also looking at airport hotels out of Toronto for our October trip. That's a whole different can of worms. More expensive all around, and I'm not as familiar with them so I am more nervous. Again we are flying out at 7:45 for that trip and will need to be to YYZ by 5am. None of them serve breakfast that early. I have one booked for $145 that looks nice and close and gets decent enough reviews. There's a nicer one on the transit link that I would rather stay in but again, $60 to $70 more on what is supposed to be a frugal trip doesn't make sense. We even have family right by the airport but I don't want to inconvenience them with an overnight stay for four people and park in their driveway for a week. 

See? Airport hotels do require a ridiculous amount of consideration and discussion!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I am budget always, but our stay at the falls was the Sheraton on the US side, (we had to stay there because of the soccer tournament).  We liked the hotel though, and it wasn't a bad walk to the falls, and had a direct walk to the casino, where I'd get my TH coffee.  Then, since we wanted to save money and stay on the Canadian side, we stayed at the Holiday Inn at the top of the hill, with a discount, and it had free parking, so that sold it for us.  It was okay, I would not stay there again, but for the 2 nights we needed it, it was fine.  So, I have no suggestions for ya, but I'd check groupon, LS, and even cheaptickets/orbitz, as maybe you can get a lucky rate from one of them.  I don't think that time of year is so popular to visit NF.
> 
> Here's hoping the next stay at Days is the charm as well.  I hear ya with gun shy.  I won't be returning to some restaurants in the NF area.  That is because I also follow the one and done rule.



I actually had an epiphany last night that will help a bit with our Niagara stay on the tail end of the trip (should we decide to book that additional night and drive home in the morning):   we have about $50 in points on our Visa that we could use to offset the price of a Falls hotel.  That will either make a stay at Old Faithful (the Country Inn & Suites) super cheap, or will offset a splurge on a Fallsview room somewhere else (still need to discuss that one with Steve.....I plan to spring that on him over dinner tonight ).  Truth be told, my budget side will most likely win out and we'll book the Country Inn & Suites.   Then we can have our extra night extension with zero financial guilt .



vrajewski10513 said:


> Can you put in a request for a room nearby where you stayed last time at the Days Inn? I know you got a special suite last time, but maybe they have standard rooms in the same vicinity. From your last experience it seems that floor/area is much quieter!



I think you are thinking of @dancin Disney style ... she had the suite.  We just had a regular room (but it was perfectly fresh, clean and up to our standards).  I am definitely going to call a couple of days ahead and request a room in a quiet area of the hotel, reminding them that we have an early flight and need some sleep.  I hate to be a squeaky wheel (that's generally not my style) but in this case, I'll make an exception just to be on the safe side .



chicagoshannon said:


> I think if I were in your shoes I'd also try the Days again.  But, as you said, if the stay is bad yet again I wouldn't after that.
> 
> I'm very curious to see how you like the Wyndham.  It's one of our time shares that we haven't stayed at yet. (my parents own through Wyndham).



It looks like a good property.  Most (if not all) the buildings look like they've been nicely renovated.  The villas look spacious (similar in square footage to our Fountains villa at SVR) and have good amenities.   Only two pools has me a bit concerned, but hopefully the proximity to Krispy Kreme will make up for that .



dancin Disney style said:


> Not me, I didn't do it.
> 
> My apologies.  I've been reading along but not participating much.  I'm prepping for a trip to Cuba next month which has had most of my attention.  Between getting work sorted out/planned ahead and an old neck injury deciding to stop in for a visit  I'm wiped out.  Again, sorry, I'll try harder to hold up my end.
> 
> So now tell me......exactly how is it you know that Hippo milk is pink?  *Have you milked a Hippo?*



I am a woman of mystery.  If I told you, I'd have to kill you.  

Cuba in August, you say?  That's a good news tidbit you haven't shared yet.  Details, we need details!  And who will fill in with your trivia while you're gone?  @pattyw , is that you that I see raising your hand?


toystoryduo said:


> Sending some  for your stay at Days. I know that you guys have had 2 good stays and 2 not-so-good stays. I hope the tie-breaker is that you have an EXCELLENT stay in October!!
> 
> A room with a view of Niagara Falls would be so awesome!  I hope you can score a good deal there.



A really good deal will be tough to secure, even though its considered the off-season for Niagara.  We would need the Friday night (October 28th) and weekends now seem to come at a premium regardless of the season.  I have found a few decent rates for Fallsview rooms at some nice properties (Hilton, Embassy Suites), but then parking is atrocious.  Oh, decisions, decisions!!   



pigletto said:


> Gina, I could have written most of your Days debate.  I have never had a bad stay but after your two in a row I struggled with staying there again or not because I considered your experiences a warning that I'd regret not following if I ended up with the same horrible nights sleep.
> In the end you posted that they had reached out to you to make it right and we went ahead with our stay, which ended up being fine as we had always experienced.
> I totally understand the budget concern as well. It IS a major factor,even it's only $60 more to stay somewhere else. With our dollar we can nickle and dime ourselves to death. I want to save my extra money for a nicer meal, or another activity or a cabana.. the possibilities are endless. I don't want to spend it on the airport hotel if I can get clean and comfortable for less.
> Now that all being said, I have to book 11 of us in an airport hotel the night before we fly out of Buffalo for our cruise. It will be boxing day and I expect parking lots to be full to bursting, and the airport hotels too. Days won't be getting our business that night I don't think. It's worth a little more to me to spend more as I am the one picking the place for 10 other people and I really need it to go well. We have a 7:30 am flight on one of the busiest days of the year. I am thinking it's worth going to the Aloft that night.
> I'm also looking at airport hotels out of Toronto for our October trip. That's a whole different can of worms. More expensive all around, and I'm not as familiar with them so I am more nervous. Again we are flying out at 7:45 for that trip and will need to be to YYZ by 5am. None of them serve breakfast that early. I have one booked for $145 that looks nice and close and gets decent enough reviews. There's a nicer one on the transit link that I would rather stay in but again, $60 to $70 more on what is supposed to be a frugal trip doesn't make sense. We even have family right by the airport but I don't want to inconvenience them with an overnight stay for four people and park in their driveway for a week.
> 
> See? Airport hotels do require a ridiculous amount of consideration and discussion!



LOL, I love that someone else overthinks as much as I do.  You make me feel so much more normal (and that's not easy ).

I don't blame you for going with the Aloft for your extended family group.  Truth be told, if it were more than just Steve and I, I doubt that we would take a chance on the Days again either.  For just the two of us, the roll of the dice is a little easier to stomach.  Steve will still love me the next day regardless of how the hotel stay goes.....my family would not be nearly so forgiving!!  

One of my bosses had the same conundrum as you in regards to a Toronto park and fly.  He left this morning for the Dominican with his daughter, and he paid a ton for a low-budget property (Quality Inn) versus what we can get in Buffalo, even with the exchange rate factored in.   I hope you are able to find something that fits the budget and checks all the boxes.  I know its only a one-night stay, but its still nice to kick off a vacation on a high note.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Steve and I are off to the costume store this afternoon:  my other boss (the one that's stuck here with me and not in the Dominican) decided that no one should have to work Friday afternoons in the summer, so we are closing the office at noon .  Okay, so maybe not getting that other job was a blessing in disguise....some of the perks of my current office are pretty darn sweet.  

Steve is also off (he ended up getting called in and working overnight last night so he is off today in lieu) so we have the whole afternoon at our disposal.  We had toyed with the idea of a beach day but the weather is rather crummy (hot, hot, HOT but with a good chance of some rain) so we quickly concocted Plan B.   

We have a wonderful little independent shop right around the corner from where we live that we are hoping might be able to help us secure a second set of costumes for our trip (pirates for one MNSSHP, ??? for the other).  Steve's body dimensions make him a tad hard to fit (ridiculously broad shoulders and a super long torso) so we're hoping she will be more effective than other trip to Party City (where standard costumes abound but there's not much for the Big Man).   I am hoping that the fact that we still have oodles of time before we travel will work in our favour.  If something had to be ordered in, there's lots of time for it to arrive.  

Wish us luck!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Enjoy your afternoon off and best of luck finding fun costumes.  Our family loves to coordinate fun event costumes also.  Last year we were all Star Wars characters.  The boys are trying to decide what I will be working on this year.    I may be in for a lot of sleepless nights.  We shall see.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> pirates for one MNSSHP, ??? for the other)


What about Fred and Wilma Flintstone?!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve is actually quite excited to try out a new-to-us property:  I think he is interested to see how it stacks up versus our beloved Vistana (and perhaps get a little additional confirmation that we purchased at the "right" resort ).



I will make a prediction on that one.  We've owned Sheraton (and Silver Lake) for several years now and trade around quite a bit.  We have yet to find anywhere that feels as "home" as Vistana Resort.  We've stayed at other Wyndham, Marriott, Vacation Village, Bluegreen and Vidanta properties as well as a few smaller ones and none have matched up, although the Vidanta (sic? - better known as Grand Mayan) properties in Mexico can come close.  We have yet to try a Hilton timeshare but have high expectations if we do.  The neat thing about Sheraton is that "coming home" feels about the same everywhere.  Broadway Plantation and Vistana Villages felt just like Vistana Resort to us.

If you do go for the Fallsview room, I would suggest the Sheraton Fallsview.  We've stayed there and at the Marriott and the Sheraton has a much better viewing angle for the falls. Keep an eye out for "couples getaway" packages for the fall shoulder season.  We seem to get a raft of offers late summer every year.  Good room price plus a few dining perks - the dinner won't work, but it often includes a great breakfast.  Possibly in the same price range as your current selection.  If any land in my inbox, I'll forward the deal along.  About the only negative for the Sheraton is that the parking structure is about a block away (at the indoor waterpark) so a short walk back, or use the valet.

ETA: and reading that over, I seem to really sound like an ad for Sheraton.  Honestly we "sleep around" a lot, but always seem to come back to the same spot.  DDS - I'm talking about the hotels here...


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina!  We'll be at Niagara Falls tomorrow! Thanks again for your planning help!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Cuba in August, you say? That's a good news tidbit you haven't shared yet. Details, we need details! And who will fill in with your trivia while you're gone? @pattyw , is that you that I see raising your hand?



Well, after our March dismeet, I do consider @dancin' a personal friend!  I volunteer to step in to help with the trivia, but can I put word out to a few others to assist??  I'm nowhere near as interesting as @dancin'- those are big shoes to fill! 

But here it goes:
The chameleon has eyes independent of each other and can simultaneously look in 2 directions.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Honestly we "sleep around" a lot, but always seem to come back to the same spot.  DDS - I'm talking about the hotels here...


Sorry not buying that excuse





pattyw said:


> Well, after our March dismeet, I do consider @dancin' a personal friend!  I volunteer to step in to help with the trivia, but can I put word out to a few others to assist??  I'm nowhere near as interesting as @dancin'- those are big shoes to fill!
> 
> But here it goes:
> The chameleon has eyes independent of each other and can simultaneously look in 2 directions.


Yes, we are BFF's.  Don't you just love it when someone volunteers you for a job?
"Interesting" is a kind choice of words when what you really mean is 'dark and twisted'.  BTW, I'm only a size 8.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Cuba in August, you say?  That's a good news tidbit you haven't shared yet.  Details, we need details!  And who will fill in with your trivia while you're gone?  @pattyw , is that you that I see raising your hand?


Details? Well I think the hubs is feeling a little left out or something.  He asked for a vacation which is sooooo not him. If I didn't tell him we were taking a trip he would never go any place.  Normally, he doesn't care if he takes any time  off work.  Last year he only took the two days off for our long weekend in WDW in December.  A couple of weeks ago he asked if we were taking a summer vacay and I said probably not. He then said he wanted to take a trip so I should figure something out.  Grumpy Cat then throws her hat in the ring and wants to go to Cuba. I checked out Florida first and then on a whim I looked at Cuba. Turns out that Cuba comes in at about $1600 less and when you weren't panning a trip and the vacay account is a little low....

So I found the most gorgeous brand new resort that gets rave reviews and it's a very reasonable (actually cheap) price.
Have a look...  https://www.westjet.com/vacations/en/hotels/hotel-overview.page?hotelID=SNUOCM

Funny thing is I've never had any interest in going to Cuba.  I guess after finding this resort I'm kind of excited.  I'm also thinking that once the doors open up to American tourists things will change, probably for the better, but I want to see it in it's Cuban simplicity. It will be very interesting being in a country where something as everyday as Coke or Pepsi do not exist. I've travelled to many countries all over the world and they have all had the things that are so common to us.

LOL....haven't told GC that the WiFi is extremely unreliable. As in hardly works. If we manage to get a little WiFi I'll try to check in with you.


Anyone want to join us August 13th?


----------



## JenLanDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Details? Well I think the hubs is feeling a little left out or something.  He asked for a vacation which is sooooo not him. If I didn't tell him we were taking a trip he would never go any place.  Normally, he doesn't care if he takes any time  off work.  Last year he only took the two days off for our long weekend in WDW in December.  A couple of weeks ago he asked if we were taking a summer vacay and I said probably not. He then said he wanted to take a trip so I should figure something out.  Grumpy Cat then throws her hat in the ring and wants to go to Cuba. I checked out Florida first and then on a whim I looked at Cuba. Turns out that Cuba comes in at about $1600 less and when you weren't panning a trip and the vacay account is a little low....
> 
> So I found the most gorgeous brand new resort that gets rave reviews and it's a very reasonable (actually cheap) price.
> Have a look...  https://www.westjet.com/vacations/en/hotels/hotel-overview.page?hotelID=SNUOCM
> 
> Funny thing is I've never had any interest in going to Cuba.  I guess after finding this resort I'm kind of excited.  I'm also thinking that once the doors open up to American tourists things will change, probably for the better, but I want to see it in it's Cuban simplicity. It will be very interesting being in a country where something as everyday as Coke or Pepsi do not exist. I've travelled to many countries all over the world and they have all had the things that are so common to us.
> 
> LOL....haven't told GC that the WiFi is extremely unreliable. As in hardly works. If we manage to get a little WiFi I'll try to check in with you.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to join us August 13th?



This sounds wonderfully interesting. Are you planning to post a trip report on any site?


----------



## dancin Disney style

JenLanDisney said:


> This sounds wonderfully interesting. Are you planning to post a trip report on any site?


No not really. I will post a resort review on Tripadvisor though. 

There probably won't be much to do a trip report on other than mass quantities of mojitos and some salsa dancing with hot Cubans. The place we are going doesn't offer much in the way of excursions. It's an island attached to Cuba by a causeway. There are no locals that live on the island and only one tiny little pueblo. It will be very much  a lounge at the pool kind of a week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

35% of the people that use personal ads for dating are already married.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> No not really. I will post a resort review on Tripadvisor though.
> 
> There probably won't be much to do a trip report on other than mass quantities of mojitos and some salsa dancing with hot Cubans. The place we are going doesn't offer much in the way of excursions. It's an island attached to Cuba by a causeway. There are no locals that live on the island and only one tiny little pueblo. It will be very much  a lounge at the pool kind of a week.


It looks fabulous Dancin! Strangely enough my dh had me pricing out Cuba a little while ago too after friends were raving about their trip. Sunwing had some seriously tempting packages. It's not in the plans just yet, but I am sure we will get there one day. Definitely let us know what you thought when you get back.

 Gina, I hope you had a successful shopping trip. I LOVE the Fred and Wilma Flintstone idea someone posted! I think you are smart to start looking now. I really don't like last minute Halloween costume shopping for the kids either.
I'm  little sad that ds won't get to trick or treat this year. He'll be in 7th grade and around here kids really stop after grade 8. So only one more year. It's not exactly a hardship for him to skip Halloween for a Universal trip though lol.
Hmmmmmm...You know how I said DH and DD are going to HHN when were are in Orlando? I am sorely tempted to take DS over to Disney for MNSSHP. THAT is a Halloween activity that I would love.  I bet we could Uber over. In fact I am planning to creep downstairs and pitch the idea to dh when I'm done typing. I'll let you know how it goes. I was thinking Blue Man Group too like you suggested. I'll have to see what ds thinks as I don't know which one he would enjoy more.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> It looks fabulous Dancin! Strangely enough my dh had me pricing out Cuba a little while ago too after friends were raving about their trip. Sunwing had some seriously tempting packages. It's not in the plans just yet, but I am sure we will get there one day. Definitely let us know what you thought when you get back.


For sure will pass along some
info. I have a good friend who is a manager at Sunwing and she goes on trips to inspect the resorts they sell. She thinks Cuba is the bees knees. I don't put a ton of stock in her opinion though as she never travelled much prior to this job. I can get a pretty good discount through her but I've read too many articles about problems with Sunwing.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> For sure will pass along some
> info. I have a good friend who is a manager at Sunwing and she goes on trips to inspect the resorts they sell. She thinks Cuba is the bees knees. I don't put a ton of stock in her opinion though as she never travelled much prior to this job. I can get a pretty good discount through her but I've read too many articles about problems with Sunwing.


 Our friends took Sunwing for their Cuba trips and said it was fine, but some of the reviews are dreadful. I am such an awful flyer (like have to drug myself to get on the damn plane) that it makes me nervous to fly with a company with all those complaints. In fairness, they don't seem to be safety related complaints though. Our friends loved Memories Holguin, but weren't fans of Memories Varadero. They said the people are absolutely lovely and the island is beautifully unspoiled. In the end we decided to wait until we are desperate for a trip somewhere warm before we try an All Inclusive. 

As for the decision for ds and I and what we will do when DH and DD go to HHN..... We're going to MNSSHP!!! We both debated a bit. We are big Disney fans and we worry that going over to Disney for such a short time might actually make us miss it or wish we were there. But we've decided to look at it as a fun bonus night and we know we'll be back to Disney soon. So my credit card is in hand, and I'm off to purchase MNSSHP tickets for October 30th.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Enjoy your afternoon off and best of luck finding fun costumes.  Our family loves to coordinate fun event costumes also.  Last year we were all Star Wars characters.  The boys are trying to decide what I will be working on this year.    I may be in for a lot of sleepless nights.  We shall see.



We definitely found that being in costume for last year's Halloween parties increased the fun factor .  It is especially awesome if we can co-ordinate costumes so that we match to some degree .  

I have a huge amount of admiration for those that are creative and talented enough to make their own costumes.   I am woefully inadequate on both counts....so for us its either rent or buy, or bust!  



vrajewski10513 said:


> What about Fred and Wilma Flintstone?!



LOL, that's an awesome idea!  But not exactly what Steve had in mind .



bankr63 said:


> I will make a prediction on that one.  We've owned Sheraton (and Silver Lake) for several years now and trade around quite a bit.  We have yet to find anywhere that feels as "home" as Vistana Resort.  We've stayed at other Wyndham, Marriott, Vacation Village, Bluegreen and Vidanta properties as well as a few smaller ones and none have matched up, although the Vidanta (sic? - better known as Grand Mayan) properties in Mexico can come close.  We have yet to try a Hilton timeshare but have high expectations if we do.  The neat thing about Sheraton is that "coming home" feels about the same everywhere.  Broadway Plantation and Vistana Villages felt just like Vistana Resort to us.
> 
> If you do go for the Fallsview room, I would suggest the Sheraton Fallsview.  We've stayed there and at the Marriott and the Sheraton has a much better viewing angle for the falls. Keep an eye out for "couples getaway" packages for the fall shoulder season.  We seem to get a raft of offers late summer every year.  Good room price plus a few dining perks - the dinner won't work, but it often includes a great breakfast.  Possibly in the same price range as your current selection.  If any land in my inbox, I'll forward the deal along.  About the only negative for the Sheraton is that the parking structure is about a block away (at the indoor waterpark) so a short walk back, or use the valet.
> 
> ETA: and reading that over, I seem to really sound like an ad for Sheraton.  Honestly we "sleep around" a lot, but always seem to come back to the same spot.  DDS - I'm talking about the hotels here...



I almost spit out my lemonade at the sleeping around comment .   These threads do take on a life of their own sometimes .

I, too, suspect that the Wyndham will be nice but the Vistana will still emerge the unwavering favourite.  In fact, that's why we reserved Cypress Palms for the first week and SVR for the second:  we wanted to end on a high note .    But hopefully, the Wyndham will be perfectly acceptable for the initial half of the vacation and earn a good review in the process.  

As for the Niagara stay, I'm still wiffle-waffling......the affordable option versus a Fallsview splurge.  I asked Steve for his input and he (sweetly) told me to pick whichever one I wanted, that he would be happy with either.  A lovely sentiment but not the help I was hoping for.  Sigh.



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina!  We'll be at Niagara Falls tomorrow! Thanks again for your planning help!



How AWESOME!   I hope you have an fantastic time, and look forward to hearing about your northern adventures once you make your way back to the sunny south!    Safe travels to you and the fam.



dancin Disney style said:


> Details? Well I think the hubs is feeling a little left out or something.  He asked for a vacation which is sooooo not him. If I didn't tell him we were taking a trip he would never go any place.  Normally, he doesn't care if he takes any time  off work.  Last year he only took the two days off for our long weekend in WDW in December.  A couple of weeks ago he asked if we were taking a summer vacay and I said probably not. He then said he wanted to take a trip so I should figure something out.  Grumpy Cat then throws her hat in the ring and wants to go to Cuba. I checked out Florida first and then on a whim I looked at Cuba. Turns out that Cuba comes in at about $1600 less and when you weren't panning a trip and the vacay account is a little low....
> 
> So I found the most gorgeous brand new resort that gets rave reviews and it's a very reasonable (actually cheap) price.
> Have a look...  https://www.westjet.com/vacations/en/hotels/hotel-overview.page?hotelID=SNUOCM
> 
> Funny thing is I've never had any interest in going to Cuba.  I guess after finding this resort I'm kind of excited.  I'm also thinking that once the doors open up to American tourists things will change, probably for the better, but I want to see it in it's Cuban simplicity. It will be very interesting being in a country where something as everyday as Coke or Pepsi do not exist. I've travelled to many countries all over the world and they have all had the things that are so common to us.
> 
> LOL....haven't told GC that the WiFi is extremely unreliable. As in hardly works. If we manage to get a little WiFi I'll try to check in with you.
> 
> Anyone want to join us August 13th?



That sounds like a blast!   An all inclusive is definitely a change from all the planning required for a Disney trip.   What are you going to do with all of your time between now and the middle of next month?  



dancin Disney style said:


> No not really. I will post a resort review on Tripadvisor though.
> 
> *There probably won't be much to do a trip report on other than mass quantities of mojitos and some salsa dancing with hot Cubans. *The place we are going doesn't offer much in the way of excursions. It's an island attached to Cuba by a causeway. There are no locals that live on the island and only one tiny little pueblo. It will be very much  a lounge at the pool kind of a week.



We will be waiting for the link to the youtube videos.



pigletto said:


> It looks fabulous Dancin! Strangely enough my dh had me pricing out Cuba a little while ago too after friends were raving about their trip. Sunwing had some seriously tempting packages. It's not in the plans just yet, but I am sure we will get there one day. Definitely let us know what you thought when you get back.
> 
> Gina, I hope you had a successful shopping trip. I LOVE the Fred and Wilma Flintstone idea someone posted! I think you are smart to start looking now. I really don't like last minute Halloween costume shopping for the kids either.
> I'm  little sad that ds won't get to trick or treat this year. He'll be in 7th grade and around here kids really stop after grade 8. So only one more year. It's not exactly a hardship for him to skip Halloween for a Universal trip though lol.
> Hmmmmmm...You know how I said DH and DD are going to HHN when were are in Orlando? I am sorely tempted to take DS over to Disney for MNSSHP. THAT is a Halloween activity that I would love.  I bet we could Uber over. In fact I am planning to creep downstairs and pitch the idea to dh when I'm done typing. I'll let you know how it goes. I was thinking Blue Man Group too like you suggested. I'll have to see what ds thinks as I don't know which one he would enjoy more.



Steve is a difficult body to fit, so we usually have to shop early or else run the risk of going costume-less.   The lady who owns the costume store here in town is ah-mazing but even she had nothing in stock that would fit my big fella.   She took all of his measurements and vowed to make our vision happen if at all possible, so hopefully she'll be able to work her magic and get him fitted with exactly what we were looking for.

Which, I don't think I mentioned, is Gangster wear.  Al Capone, roaring-20's style.

Since we have reservations for Capone's Dinner Show, we thought it would make the most sense to go with Gangster/Flapper costumes which we could wear twice on the trip, once to one of the MNSSHP's and once to the dinner show.  Ditto, then, to the Pirate costumes:  once to the other MNSSHP and the other to Pirates Dinner Adventure.  We usually end up investing some serious resources into the costume purchases, so its nice to get them to do double-duty while we are there.  It justifies the expense a little bit.  Or, that's my story anyway .

So, while we didn't get Steve's costume yesterday, I did find one that I liked (though its a tad more revealing than I would like....man, those Flappers don't incorporate much material into their dresses ) and Claire the Costume Goddess has vowed to fix us up in more than enough time to be ready for October.  Progress has been made!   ....    I think .



dancin Disney style said:


> For sure will pass along some
> info. I have a good friend who is a manager at Sunwing and she goes on trips to inspect the resorts they sell. She thinks Cuba is the bees knees. I don't put a ton of stock in her opinion though as she never travelled much prior to this job. I can get a pretty good discount through her but I've read too many articles about problems with Sunwing.



We flew Sunwing once, and our biggest complaint was the cramped seats.  You and Grumpy Cat will be just fine, but if your DH is a big guy like my Steve, he might be rather uncomfortable as the seat width and leg room is definitely minimal.



pigletto said:


> Our friends took Sunwing for their Cuba trips and said it was fine, but some of the reviews are dreadful. I am such an awful flyer (like have to drug myself to get on the damn plane) that it makes me nervous to fly with a company with all those complaints. In fairness, they don't seem to be safety related complaints though. Our friends loved Memories Holguin, but weren't fans of Memories Varadero. They said the people are absolutely lovely and the island is beautifully unspoiled. In the end we decided to wait until we are desperate for a trip somewhere warm before we try an All Inclusive.
> 
> As for the decision for ds and I and what we will do when DH and DD go to HHN..... We're going to MNSSHP!!! We both debated a bit. We are big Disney fans and we worry that going over to Disney for such a short time might actually make us miss it or wish we were there. But we've decided to look at it as a fun bonus night and we know we'll be back to Disney soon. So my credit card is in hand, and I'm off to purchase MNSSHP tickets for October 30th.



Wahoo for the decision to book MNSSHP!  That deserves a dance!  

Disney puts on a great party, and I don't think you will be disappointed.  What a fun thing for you and your DS to enjoy together.  Have you decided if you are going to dress up?  It truly makes it super fun.  Oh, I am so excited for you two!  

Let me know if you might be interested in a Memory Maker share for that night.  Our group is still looking for two more participants.  It works out to be about $25 US each which is less than the one-day MM that is sold by Disney for the parties (which last year was $39, if I remember correctly).  Some of the magic shots are super cool and if you're in costume, you will definitely want some photos from your big night!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

In other news, I have finally finished our photo book from our April/May trip!  If anyone wants to check it out, feel free to take a peek here:

https://www.picaboo.com/?share=8a7e...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj


----------



## JenLanDisney

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In other news, I have finally finished our photo book from our April/May trip!  If anyone wants to check it out, feel free to take a peek here:
> 
> https://www.picaboo.com/?share=8a7e...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj



Beautiful job on the photo album! I like to make one after each of our trips, too. They take a lot of time, and yours is outstanding.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Those albums take so long to make. A lovely reminder though. My dd did ours last time which saved me a job


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Our friends took Sunwing for their Cuba trips and said it was fine, but some of the reviews are dreadful. I am such an awful flyer (like have to drug myself to get on the damn plane) that it makes me nervous to fly with a company with all those complaints. In fairness, they don't seem to be safety related complaints though. Our friends loved Memories Holguin, but weren't fans of Memories Varadero. They said the people are absolutely lovely and the island is beautifully unspoiled. In the end we decided to wait until we are desperate for a trip somewhere warm before we try an All Inclusive.
> 
> As for the decision for ds and I and what we will do when DH and DD go to HHN..... We're going to MNSSHP!!! We both debated a bit. We are big Disney fans and we worry that going over to Disney for such a short time might actually make us miss it or wish we were there. But we've decided to look at it as a fun bonus night and we know we'll be back to Disney soon. So my credit card is in hand, and I'm off to purchase MNSSHP tickets for October 30th.



You're right the Sunwing issues are customer service related. Very big ones they have been though. You've never been to an AI?  You really should go.  It can be very relaxing or action packed.  However, not action packed where I'm going. Cuba has always been known as a 'sit on the beach and read' destination.

Good call on going to MNSSHP.  I'm sure we will eventually do it again.  So much fun!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That sounds like a blast!   An all inclusive is definitely a change from all the planning required for a Disney trip.   What are you going to do with all of your time between now and the middle of next month?


Right, not much in the planning area. Actually, nothing as far as the trip itself.  I do have a little shopping to get done to prepare.  I started that yesterday....bought 6 bottles of sunscreen.  I will divide the shopping up over the next few weeks.  I would be slightly painful to go out and have to spend $100+ on things like Immodium.  I always pack a rather large medical kit.  I much prefer to have all I might need on hand than have to try and find it onsite.  I've been doing that for years though.  Many of the things I have  at home anyway so it's just a matter of packing it up. 

Aside from the packing aspect I've got to get work prepped.  Things need to be done ahead or scheduled out so that it happens after I come back.  I have to try and leave things so that there is nothing to handle except the everyday stuff.  Right now I'm dealing with my assistant who is really slacking and I have to decide if I'm going to let her go or not.  On one hand I feel guilty thinking about it (she's a single mom) but on the other hand she has left me in a VERY bad spot a few times and it's getting worse lately.  I can't function without an assistant and I need someone reliable.  The timing could not be worse, I booked the trip and then the very next day there was a problem at work.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We will be waiting for the link to the youtube videos.


Oh, it won't be fit for YouTube.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We flew Sunwing once, and our biggest complaint was the cramped seats.  You and Grumpy Cat will be just fine, but if your DH is a big guy like my Steve, he might be rather uncomfortable as the seat width and leg room is definitely minimal.


Not going with Sunwing, they don't offer this resort.  Actually, they don't offer much in the way of anything over a 4star.  They mainly push the resorts that they have financial interest in. Memories is the biggie.   I did look at Sunwing but I really don't like the flight times they offer.  You depart YYZ very late in the afternoon and when you come home it's 2am.  Even with the discount I get and the possibility of a little special treatment on the plane it just isn't worth it to me to fly with them.   I booked with WestJet.  I  really like the flight times, depart YYZ at 10am and depart Cuba at 2:30pm.  We probably lose a half a day but I'm fine with that.  I really hate having to check out of my room and then still have 4 or 5 hours until getting picked up to go to the airport.  This way we get up in the morning, have breakfast at a normal time and get on the bus to go home.

DH is only 5'7" so he fits on any plane.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm on a roll......

A Crocodile can not stick it's tongue out.


----------



## ElenaJane

OMG, your photobook is amazing!  I appreciate that there was a dedicated Krispy Kreme page!!  Your titles are creative, H2Oh!  lol.  Our 2016 calendar is made up for pictures from our 2015 vacations, which is really fun to see each month.  I think you might have inspired me to do a photobook for the next trip!

I have had time to catch up on a bunch of Dis threads this weekend.  The last two weekends have been spent entertaining our parents: 2 weekends ago it was my parents and then DH parents for the 4th of July weekend.  We referred to it as Parentpalooza!  I love spending time with family, but I am oh so enjoying this lazy Sunday morning catching up.  Hope you are having a great weekend!  I am glad you got a half day on Friday!!  You can't put a $ price on free time and family time, and it seems like your current job has more of that!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JenLanDisney said:


> Beautiful job on the photo album! I like to make one after each of our trips, too. They take a lot of time, and yours is outstanding.



They _*do*_ take a lot of time.....as I'm getting started, I always wonder why the heck I do this to myself ....but yet they always end up being our favourite souvenirs of all, hands down.  I used to do traditional scrapbooks but found those to be even more cumbersome to create, more expensive in the long run, and take up WAY more space on the bookshelf.  I have also experimented with Shutterfly in the past, but the picaboo books are always my favourite finished product.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Those albums take so long to make. A lovely reminder though. My dd did ours last time which saved me a job



How sweet of your DD!  And even nicer that you get to see your vacation memories through HER eyes......because everyone puts a unique, individual spin on a book .

I was happy to secure another great deal this time.  I was able to purchase a $200 picaboo voucher on Groupon for $56 and then got an additional $4+ back in ebates.   My hardcover book was "only" $159.99 (USD.....so add 30+ percent in exchange) which leaves me with an additional $40 to make two small softcover mini books for the grandmothers.  I will start working on those later this week.



dancin Disney style said:


> Right, not much in the planning area. Actually, nothing as far as the trip itself.  I do have a little shopping to get done to prepare.  I started that yesterday....bought 6 bottles of sunscreen.  I will divide the shopping up over the next few weeks.  I would be slightly painful to go out and have to spend $100+ on things like Immodium.  I always pack a rather large medical kit.  I much prefer to have all I might need on hand than have to try and find it onsite.  I've been doing that for years though.  Many of the things I have  at home anyway so it's just a matter of packing it up.
> 
> Aside from the packing aspect I've got to get work prepped.  Things need to be done ahead or scheduled out so that it happens after I come back.  I have to try and leave things so that there is nothing to handle except the everyday stuff.  Right now I'm dealing with my assistant who is really slacking and I have to decide if I'm going to let her go or not.  On one hand I feel guilty thinking about it (she's a single mom) but on the other hand she has left me in a VERY bad spot a few times and it's getting worse lately.  I can't function without an assistant and I need someone reliable.  The timing could not be worse, I booked the trip and then the very next day there was a problem at work.
> 
> Oh, it won't be fit for YouTube.



I'm another one that's never done an AI.   It might be something we need to consider for 2017 or 2018.  Especially when we can travel in the offseason, there are some great deals to be had.  Steve flatly refuses to go to Mexico but there are plenty of other places where we could explore.  Jamaica or Antigua are on my short list.  



dancin Disney style said:


> Not going with Sunwing, they don't offer this resort.  Actually, they don't offer much in the way of anything over a 4star.  They mainly push the resorts that they have financial interest in. Memories is the biggie.   I did look at Sunwing but I really don't like the flight times they offer.  You depart YYZ very late in the afternoon and when you come home it's 2am.  Even with the discount I get and the possibility of a little special treatment on the plane it just isn't worth it to me to fly with them.   I booked with WestJet.  I  really like the flight times, depart YYZ at 10am and depart Cuba at 2:30pm.  We probably lose a half a day but I'm fine with that.  I really hate having to check out of my room and then still have 4 or 5 hours until getting picked up to go to the airport.  This way we get up in the morning, have breakfast at a normal time and get on the bus to go home.
> 
> *DH is only 5'7" so he fits on any plane.*



Lucky girl.  That simplifies things more than you will ever know.



ElenaJane said:


> OMG, your photobook is amazing!  I appreciate that there was a dedicated Krispy Kreme page!!  Your titles are creative, H2Oh!  lol.  Our 2016 calendar is made up for pictures from our 2015 vacations, which is really fun to see each month.  I think you might have inspired me to do a photobook for the next trip!
> 
> I have had time to catch up on a bunch of Dis threads this weekend.  The last two weekends have been spent entertaining our parents: 2 weekends ago it was my parents and then DH parents for the 4th of July weekend.  We referred to it as Parentpalooza!  I love spending time with family, but I am oh so enjoying this lazy Sunday morning catching up.  Hope you are having a great weekend!  I am glad you got a half day on Friday!!  You can't put a $ price on free time and family time, and it seems like your current job has more of that!



Thanks ElenaJane!   LOL, donuts are big part of our trip so there had to be a page just for our Krispy Kreme indulgences .  I just wish I had snapped a picture of Batman on Super Hero Day.....that would have been a good memory to preserve!

LOL, so glad to hear you survived Parentpalooza .  I hear ya on the family visits being taxing:  its fun to entertain, but often a relief once its over.  It's like a vacation in Orlando in many ways......so much preparation beforehand, and very busy when they're there!

I have been very, very blessed by the little perks of my current job over the last 18 years.  We often close early if the bosses decide we all deserve an extended weekend.  I sometimes am given small , unexpected cash bonuses if they feel I've went above and beyond the call of duty.  They often bring me lunch from my favourite pizza place or a freshc up of Tim Hortons coffee in the middle of the afternoon.  I have the freedom to take as much or as little time off as I see fit, no questions asked.  While my pride is still a bit sore at being turned down for the other job (which would have paid significantly more), I'd be lying to say that I wouldn't have missed the wonderful benefits of my current office.  It's like that Garth Brooks song, Unanswered Prayers.

_Sometimes I thank God for unanswered prayers
Remember when you're talkin' to the man upstairs
That just because he doesn't answer doesn't mean he don't care
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers_


----------



## Penguinempress

I'm surprised you guys aren't dressing up as minions! 

I'd suggest signing up for e-mails from the fallsview hotels you're interested in (probably Embassy Suites, the Hilton and the Marriott would have the best views). They send out special deals to e-mail subscribers all the time and once you're past the summer craziness, you should start seeing decent fall deals. I know you're a planner but if you're willing to wait until late August/September to book something, I think you'll find a deal. Maybe book a backup hotel (that you can cancel) in case the fallsview deal doesn't work out? As for the parking charges - my husband and I have (free) Players Advantage cards for the Fallsview casino and the cards give you free parking in the casino parking garage. We always park there for our Niagara Falls stays as a way to avoid the insane $20 to $30 parking charges at the hotels and it's never been a problem. The Marriott and Embassy Suites are a short walk from the parking garage and the Hilton is even connected by an indoor walkway.


----------



## pigletto

Gina the photo book looks great!! 
Make sure to keep an eye on TravelZoo for deals on a Niagara Falls hotel as summer wraps up. I live in the area and even I'm surprised at how good some of those deals are!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Penguinempress said:


> I'm surprised you guys aren't dressing up as minions!
> 
> I'd suggest signing up for e-mails from the fallsview hotels you're interested in (probably Embassy Suites, the Hilton and the Marriott would have the best views). They send out special deals to e-mail subscribers all the time and once you're past the summer craziness, you should start seeing decent fall deals. I know you're a planner but if you're willing to wait until late August/September to book something, I think you'll find a deal. Maybe book a backup hotel (that you can cancel) in case the fallsview deal doesn't work out? As for the parking charges - my husband and I have (free) Players Advantage cards for the Fallsview casino and the cards give you free parking in the casino parking garage. We always park there for our Niagara Falls stays as a way to avoid the insane $20 to $30 parking charges at the hotels and it's never been a problem. The Marriott and Embassy Suites are a short walk from the parking garage and the Hilton is even connected by an indoor walkway.



Thanks for the tips .  I had no idea about the Fallsview Casino players cards:  that's an awesome deal not having to pay parking at the hotel (and one of the things that has been discouraging me from splurging on a Fallsview room).  Any decent price on the room is negated by the horrible cost of parking.  The Embassy Suites was actually one of the properties I had been eyeing, and the Hilton has been on my wish list FOREVER (their pool area looks so pretty).



pigletto said:


> Gina the photo book looks great!!
> Make sure to keep an eye on TravelZoo for deals on a Niagara Falls hotel as summer wraps up. I live in the area and even I'm surprised at how good some of those deals are!



Oh yes, Travelzoo!  I get their Top 20 emails every week, so in another month or so I will have to keep a keener eye on their offers.  While I'd rather wrap up that decision sooner versus later, I'll be happy to employ some patience if that patience would pay off for a Fallsview room.  

I am also watching Wagjag: sometimes some good packages end up there, too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I had fully intended to get a decent entry up today, but alas......it turned into Sunday Fun-day and I ended up playing more than I was on the computer.  We are off to watch the Secret Life of Pets tonight:  when we first saw the previews when we went to see the Minions Movie (oddly enough, exactly one year ago today) we vowed we would go see it when it came to our local theatre.   From what I can see, our showing is in 3D as well:  super exciting for this boring girl, who has never seen a movie in 3D before (LOL, I know.....I need to get out more  ).  I am hoping its as cute and amusing as the Minions was!


----------



## Lynne G

We saw Pets last night.  It was cute, somewhat dark, and a fun time.  My teens were surprised for what they thought was a kids movie, that they mentioned the death of characters more than once.  Since you are a minion fan, they are the same movie maker for Pets, and you can see that.  Also, like most movies, stay for the credits so you can see a funny with a minion. 

Ahh, a beautiful sunny Sunday.  Counting down the days until October.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm on a roll......
> 
> A Crocodile can not stick it's tongue out.


Well no kidding!  Have you seen those teeth?  I bit my tongue would be terminal...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously.


----------



## pigletto

Now that we have our tickets for MNSSHP I am formulating a plan. DD and DH will be at their HHN event the same night. Looking into Uber, it would be $20-$30 over to Disney, but then possibly surge pricing after MNSSHP when we went back to our Universal hotel.  So at a minimum about $50 and at a maximum... $80? More? .I don't drive and I don't want to ask DH to take us over to Disney and pick us up (though he would) and cut into their prep and party time. So....I looked at staying at Pop or an Allstar for the night and it would only be $86 for All Star Music. We could use Disney transportation after the party, get a good nights sleep and dd and dh could pick us up in the morning. We plan to spend the after party day doing our outlet shopping anyway. I can't see a flaw in this plan but I figured I would run it by you Gina (and the rest of you fine readers) and see what you thought. I'm pretty sure I will book today.


----------



## Lynne G

Pigletto, if it was me, I'd stay at the cheapest Disney hotel, and yes use the bus to take you back to the Disney hotel after the party.  You will be tired, and having a nice place to sleep, not having to wait and have DH drive in the dark, fighting the other traffic of outgoing party goers.  Plus, the HHN crew can then not worry about you either.  That's my 2 cents.  Plus, DH can drop you off at the Disney hotel after lunch, and then you could hopefully rest in your room, then take the hotel bus to the party too.  

Hope Gina enjoyed the Pets movie.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> We saw Pets last night.  It was cute, somewhat dark, and a fun time.  My teens were surprised for what they thought was a kids movie, that they mentioned the death of characters more than once.  Since you are a minion fan, they are the same movie maker for Pets, and you can see that.  Also, like most movies, stay for the credits so you can see a funny with a minion.
> 
> Ahh, a beautiful sunny Sunday.  Counting down the days until October.



We really enjoyed the movie, too .  The little pre-movie feature with the Minions was hysterical!  And watching it in 3D was pretty novel, I must say.  An interesting new experience for this old girl.

Jake LOVED that they had Kevin Hart doing the voice for the evil bunny.  That made the movie for him all on its own. 



dancin Disney style said:


> Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously.



Don't you wonder what poor individual was the reason for that discovery?    Good grief.  



pigletto said:


> Now that we have our tickets for MNSSHP I am formulating a plan. DD and DH will be at their HHN event the same night. Looking into Uber, it would be $20-$30 over to Disney, but then possibly surge pricing after MNSSHP when we went back to our Universal hotel.  So at a minimum about $50 and at a maximum... $80? More? .I don't drive and I don't want to ask DH to take us over to Disney and pick us up (though he would) and cut into their prep and party time. So....I looked at staying at Pop or an Allstar for the night and it would only be $86 for All Star Music. We could use Disney transportation after the party, get a good nights sleep and dd and dh could pick us up in the morning. We plan to spend the after party day doing our outlet shopping anyway. I can't see a flaw in this plan but I figured I would run it by you Gina (and the rest of you fine readers) and see what you thought. I'm pretty sure I will book today.



I think that is a marvelous idea!     In your shoes, I would book that in a heartbeat.  Anything to simplify a vacation is worth every penny, IMHO (and in this case, the cost to simplify is extremely minimal over what you would be paying anyway ).



Lynne G said:


> Pigletto, if it was me, I'd stay at the cheapest Disney hotel, and yes use the bus to take you back to the Disney hotel after the party.  You will be tired, and having a nice place to sleep, not having to wait and have DH drive in the dark, fighting the other traffic of outgoing party goers.  Plus, the HHN crew can then not worry about you either.  That's my 2 cents.  Plus, DH can drop you off at the Disney hotel after lunch, and then you could hopefully rest in your room, then take the hotel bus to the party too.
> 
> Hope Gina enjoyed the Pets movie.



Great minds think alike!  I ditto everything that Lynne posted above.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Flights  * 




When it comes to flights, we generally have three airport options to choose from:  Toronto (which is the closest), Syracuse NY or Buffalo NY.  We always price them all out before booking to ensure we’re getting the best price possible:  flights are significant part of the travel budget no matter which way you slice it, and we consider our comfort and enjoyment of the journey there and back an important part of the trip. 


While Toronto is the closest airport to our home, it’s still a 2 hour drive (assuming no traffic or construction delays:  if that’s the case, add more time yet).  That means we have a significant commute regardless of where we choose to fly from.  Syracuse is our next closest option in distance, but oddly enough it always feels the longest drive of the three.  That section of road between Watertown and Syracuse is the most boring, endless strip imaginable:  I am sure poor Steve has to fight to stay awake as he whisks us along the I81.  Buffalo, then, is the furthest away but not outside of what we consider acceptable.   The drive there, despite being longer than the journey to Syracuse, always seems more enjoyable in a large part because of the never-ending stretch of cities to pass through along the way.  It keeps the mind busy and provides us lots of opportunities to stop if necessary (to answer the call of tiny bladders  or for snack necessities like coffee and Timbits).


Out of 10 trips thus far, we’ve only flown from Toronto once:  on our very first trip to Orlando in 2009.  The high price of air travel originating from Canadian airports makes driving a little further very attractive and the savings often substantial.  One would have thought that the crazy high exchange rate would have changed that this time around, but alas, even with the exchange we were better off booking from New York State.  From Toronto, round-trip October fares hovered in the $400-425 (Canadian) range without factoring in baggage fees, seat selection, and onboard snacks.   


Then Jetblue released their schedule extension on February 7th, and fares from Buffalo rang in at $255 round trip:  that included one checked bag per person, seat selection fees, unlimited snacks while in the air, and onboard entertainment (a TV at each seat).  Even with an additional 30% in exchange added to the price, that only put us at about $331 Canadian per person (LOL, I say “only” like its cheap….which it isn’t …..but at least it’s cheap-*er *).  That savings of $200 for our twosome can happily be redirected to another aspect of the vacation. 


Aside from price, there are other benefits of flying from a US airport.  Both Syracuse and Buffalo are wonderfully small and much less of a headache to navigate.  Buffalo airport hotels offer much more affordable park-and-fly packages (even with the exchange rate factored in), and it’s much nicer (in our humble opinion) clearing customs comfortably in the car as we drive over the border versus the more lengthy process at the airport.  It also means we don’t need to be at the airport a full 3 hours before our flight (since we only need to clear security):  this is particularly appreciated when we have an early morning departure.


So, our flights were booked way back in February for Friday, October 14th (departing Buffalo at 7:23 am) and Friday, October 28th (departing Orlando at 4:03 pm).  We actually like those times:  it gets us arriving in Orlando on that first day early enough to include a few fun highlights on the itinerary, and on the day we return home we’re neither rushing to the airport immediately after breakfast nor arriving in Buffalo in the dead of night.  Our Jetblue options from Syracuse were not only double the price (sadly, they are the only airline that flies non-stop from Syracuse to Orlando….that means they can charge a high price for that convenience and, with no other option, have lots of people who will pay it) but the flight times were less favourable as well.   


As always, we have upgraded to the Even More Space seating for both of us on both flights.  A comfy Steve is a happy Steve, so we consider it money well spent to start and end our vacation on a high note.   There is no other way to say it:  he’s a big guy.  Wide shoulders, long legs, and definitely not the ideal size for the compact seating on an airplane .


For the first time in several trips, we’re on an Airbus 320 (the larger planes with the 3 x 3 seat configuration) which unfortunately isn’t ideal when we are travelling as a couple.  The Embraer 190’s which have been used for the last several vacations offer 2 x 2 seating, which works perfect with me in the window seat and Steve in the aisle.  With the 3 x 3, it’s much more complicated to figure out who should sit where.  Right now I have us seated with me at the window and Steve in the aisle, and the middle seat empty (in the hopes that it stays that way…..a possibility unless the flight is full).  I have been rethinking that strategy, though, and am wondering if I’d be better off to book us both on the aisle, one across from the other .  Should  another passenger book that middle seat, I think it would be super awkward to have a stranger sitting between us .  While I hate to give up my window view, I am seriously considering making that seating change while there is still the ability to do so.


I am happy to note that my tolerance for flying seems to be getting better….or maybe I’ve just perfected the timing of when to take my Gravol .  Either way, I haven’t been airsick since 2012, much to the relief of both Steve and the poor schmucks who end up with a seat in my general vicinity .  I still don’t “enjoy” flying, per se…..especially landing (that still scares the bejeezus out of me)….but I’m definitely developing more of a comfort and tolerance for it.  Practice really does make perfect 

 .

_
Speaking of flying.......I have a question for you guys:_

Have any of you ever taken a helicopter ride?  In Orlando or elsewhere? 

I'll be honest:  despite my aversion to flying in an airplane, for some reason I'm dying to try a helicopter ride on one of our Orlando trips

 .  I can only imagine how cool it would be to see the city.....and especially the parks.....from that vantage point .  Of course, the experience would be sorely dampened by yours truly being hunched over a barf bag for the entire flight if the movement is really sickness-inducing .  I'd love to hear from someone who has been there and done that.  Were you green by the time you disembarked?


----------



## Lynne G

Umm, I've flown everything from a helicopter, to a 4 seat step over the wing, to a small jet of 20 seats, to a jumbo jet, with a second story of seats.  Have to admit, that 2 story one was awesome.  Yes, I take my medicine for motion sickness on all of them.  I didn't mind the helicopter, as although I don't like heights that much, felt like I wasn't going to fall.  I've also been in a hot air balloon, and well, for me, that's one and done.  While I was okay and not sick, the smell and kinda small basket made me not so happy.  Taking pictures though, was so much fun.  So, I would say, go for the helicopter ride, but take your medicine just to be sure, and maybe not eat or eat what you are used to when traveling in an airplane.

Oh, and I am glad you enjoyed the movie.  That bunny was funny.  I am sure if Universal does open a Pets ride, we will ride it, even if it's more for the kiddies.  Everyone I think likes a pet or animal that is cute.

I hear ya for prices.  I am so glad I bought my airfare tickets for October when they were first available.  Then, about a month ago, they dropped 30 dollars, so I changed.  From then on, about $100 more round trip more than I have paid.  For Christmas, don't get me started.  Crazy prices and had to fight to get at least an acceptable return flight.  While October may not be sold out flights, the Christmas ones will be.  Here's to cheap flights.  And the funny thing, I'll be leaving when you arrive.  I will be returning the car around noon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Now that we have our tickets for MNSSHP I am formulating a plan. DD and DH will be at their HHN event the same night. Looking into Uber, it would be $20-$30 over to Disney, but then possibly surge pricing after MNSSHP when we went back to our Universal hotel.  So at a minimum about $50 and at a maximum... $80? More? .I don't drive and I don't want to ask DH to take us over to Disney and pick us up (though he would) and cut into their prep and party time. So....I looked at staying at Pop or an Allstar for the night and it would only be $86 for All Star Music. We could use Disney transportation after the party, get a good nights sleep and dd and dh could pick us up in the morning. We plan to spend the after party day doing our outlet shopping anyway. I can't see a flaw in this plan but I figured I would run it by you Gina (and the rest of you fine readers) and see what you thought. I'm pretty sure I will book today.


Not a bad idea at all. Probably adds to the fun. 
Are you familiar with the Ebates-Orbitz way of booking to maximize the discount?  I've done it several times.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you Gina and Lynn. You guys were thinking what I was.. it's so much easier and barely a cost difference. I will do it.


dancin Disney style said:


> Not a bad idea at all. Probably adds to the fun.
> Are you familiar with the Ebates-Orbitz way of booking to maximize the discount?  I've done it several times.


Oh yeah!!! Yes I read about it but had forgot. I will use this method. Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

Gina to answer your seating questions.. I had this conundrum when I booked all of us on Jetblue for our cruise last week. It came down to DH and my one brother left, and I wasn't sure how to seat them. Ultimately I went with Dh on the aisle and my brother (who's not a big guy) in the middle seat. My reasoning being, that if it's a full flight then at least they are sitting beside one another and not with a stranger in the middle. Yes the stranger gets the window seat but oh well. The thing with Steve across the aisle from you is that the rows are never lined perfectly ( on Southwest's 3 and 3 configuration anyway) so he's likely to be back a bit forward or behind you isn't he? That makes it difficult to chat quietly.
When we fly with our kids for family vacation I put the kids and I in one row, and dh across the aisle, but with the rows not lining up we don't end up chatting much unless necessary. If you left your window seat open like I suggest, it would hopefully  be one of the last to fill up because it's an upgrade fee.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> _Speaking of flying.......I have a question for you guys:_
> 
> Have any of you ever taken a helicopter ride?  In Orlando or elsewhere?
> 
> I'll be honest:  despite my aversion to flying in an airplane, for some reason I'm dying to try a helicopter ride on one of our Orlando trips
> 
> .  I can only imagine how cool it would be to see the city.....and especially the parks.....from that vantage point .  Of course, the experience would be sorely dampened by yours truly being hunched over a barf bag for the entire flight if the movement is really sickness-inducing .  I'd love to hear from someone who has been there and done that.  Were you green by the time you disembarked?


I know for a fact that WDW is a no fly zone. Can't speak to the other parks but it may be safe to think they are as well. 
For future reference never take one of the tour flights over the Grand Canyon. The safety record is really bad. You don't want to hear any more.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> For the first time in several trips, we’re on an Airbus 320 (the larger planes with the 3 x 3 seat configuration) which unfortunately isn’t ideal when we are travelling as a couple


I wouldn't be too bummed about it yet... For our 2014 trip we were booked on an airbus, and about two weeks prior to our departure we were downsized to an Embraer! Hopefully this happens for you as well!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Wow - I take a break from the DIS Boards for a week (ahhh, stay-cation), and you've wrapped up the old trip report and started a new one.  You are a busy, busy gal!  

I am sorry about the non-job offer.  You seem to have an awesome outlook about it and fortunately work for some pretty good peeps.  That can make it all the better.  

I cannot believe how much you have planned already.  I feel woefully under planned, as we are at the four month/three week countdown from today and I clearly have quite a bit of work to do.  I've never done sky auction though.  I'm still trying to find an Orlando hotel for our pre-Disney stay and there are so many choices with so many varying prices, I am just at a loss.  Do you find sky auction easy to work with?

I wanted to throw out a couple of Halloween costume ideas that are very easy and can accommodate all shapes and sizes.  I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## bankr63

You will have a new option for airport opening up right around the time of this trip (but I wouldn't consider booking until the flights actually start).  Looks like Ogdensburg NY has direct flights on Allegiant Air into Sanford starting in October, we drove by the airport expansion last month and it was moving along well so that start date seems plausible.  That would be about the same distance as Watertown for you.  Of course I don't think Ogdensburg has a reasonable hotel that I have ever seen, but airport parking is free (at least it is now).  Interestingly, Allegiant lists the airport as Ogdensburg NY/Ottawa ON.  Think they are planning to attract the Canadian audience to their cheaper flights?


----------



## ArwenMarie

Beautiful photo book! You can really see how much you guys did when you see it all laid out like that. What a great trip.

I've become hopeless with pictures. I take plenty of them  but I've resorted to just putting them on a private Instagram account as I go and then at the end of the year clicking a button and printing out a basic photo book on Blurb.

I'm fascinated with all of the airport talk. We just book at Newark and that's that. We could shop around if we were willing to go to JFK or LaGuardia but the traffic can make you lose hours if you hit it wrong.

I don't blame you for wanting to skip Toronto, I loathe that airport for some reason. I love the Ottawa airport, it's adorable.


----------



## ElenaJane

I love JetBlue!  We could fly out of our small town airport, but there are no direct flights and no JetBlue!  We are happy to drive the ~2hours to Richmond to fly direct and Jet Blue.  We also always do the Even more space seats.  Once you do it, it is hard to not to in the future!  I love being at the bulk head and the first off the plane.  There is also the boarding early (which is a necessity when we only have carry-ons), and the quicker security (needed in Orlando!).  The JetBlue flights we have been on have always been the Ember with the 2 x 2 arrangement.  That is a tough call!  On non-Jetblue flights, like when we went to Anaheim with delta, I got the window and DH sacrificed himself and took the middle seat both legs of the trip   Love that guy.  Will is about 6' though and can fit ok in the middle.  Steve could not!!  I would chose for yourself which seat makes you feel less queasy.  If you need the window to feel better, than it is worth the gamble to possibly have the awkward middle stranger.

I have been on several helicopters...for fun, Hawaii!...for work, training with Flight Paramedics.  I think you should ask someone who gets motion/air sick though, how their experience was in a helicopter.  There is a lot of motion and sensations you feel on an airplane in a helicopter!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have been rethinking that strategy, though, and am wondering if I’d be better off to book us both on the aisle, one across from the other .



I never thought about doing this, it would have made things easier.  It's an issue when you have two people that want a window or an aisle.  When my friend and I went to DC last year we both had windows on the redeye for sleeping so she was behind me.  The puddle jumper from Philly to DC we sat next to each other.  The flight home from Philly to Seattle we did window aisle and ended up with the weirdest person I have ever sat next to on a flight.  He didn't even wait for me to get up so he could sit down, he started to climb over me.  Umm...never had that happen unless I'm too lazy to get up at the movies or a sporting event and even then I squish to the side.  Then later in the flight he took his shoes off, and I think his socks, or he just didn't have them on, and he sat indian style in the seat, the middle seat.  It was all I could do to move as far into the aisle as possible to avoid his feet.  ***.  

I'd go for the two aisle's or suffer in the middle seat for a couple of hours.


----------



## sk8jdgca

Does Air Ornge count as a helicopter ride? I didn't get to see much laying flat on my back on a stretcher and it was real noisy and vibratey. I didn't get air sick but that might have been cause my blood pressure was 50 over 28


----------



## dancin Disney style

A snail can sleep for  3 years


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm another one that's never done an AI.   It might be something we need to consider for 2017 or 2018.  Especially when we can travel in the offseason, there are some great deals to be had.  Steve flatly refuses to go to Mexico but there are plenty of other places where we could explore.  Jamaica or Antigua are on my short list.


Ok...so what's wrong with Mexico? 

Jamaica is a place with great resorts but you don't venture off the resort.  Not the safest thing you could do.  Antigua I haven't been to but have friends that used to go every winter.  Those southern islands are all really nice but VERY expensive and they really don't have an off season.  If there was an off season it would be now and they still go for $1500 per person with no meals or $2200+ for AI.  Any of the places that you would book without meals you can count on an additional $1000+ just for food.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Umm, I've flown everything from a helicopter, to a 4 seat step over the wing, to a small jet of 20 seats, to a jumbo jet, with a second story of seats.  Have to admit, that 2 story one was awesome.  Yes, I take my medicine for motion sickness on all of them.  I didn't mind the helicopter, as although I don't like heights that much, felt like I wasn't going to fall.  I've also been in a hot air balloon, and well, for me, that's one and done.  While I was okay and not sick, the smell and kinda small basket made me not so happy.  Taking pictures though, was so much fun.  So, I would say, go for the helicopter ride, but take your medicine just to be sure, and maybe not eat or eat what you are used to when traveling in an airplane.
> 
> Oh, and I am glad you enjoyed the movie.  That bunny was funny.  I am sure if Universal does open a Pets ride, we will ride it, even if it's more for the kiddies.  Everyone I think likes a pet or animal that is cute.
> 
> I hear ya for prices.  I am so glad I bought my airfare tickets for October when they were first available.  Then, about a month ago, they dropped 30 dollars, so I changed.  From then on, about $100 more round trip more than I have paid.  For Christmas, don't get me started.  Crazy prices and had to fight to get at least an acceptable return flight.  While October may not be sold out flights, the Christmas ones will be.  Here's to cheap flights.  And the funny thing, I'll be leaving when you arrive.  I will be returning the car around noon.



How rotten that we miss each other by literally a couple of hours .   If our flight gets moved to a later arrival for any reason, we'll try to meet at the airport and at least say hello as we're coming and you're going.

Good feedback on the helicopter ride and the motion sickness meds/less intake of food is what I was thinking, too.   We're not really looking to add a helicopter ride to THIS trip, but its something I would love to get the courage to do on a future vacation.  Still lots of time to think about it and decide .

As for Christmas fares, I have been dreaming about booking a spontaneous, budget, one-week getaway in mid December while we could enjoy all the holiday festivities before the Christmas crowds arrive .  I priced it out and actually found a decent deal of around $1800 including accommodations, food, flights, car rental, and park tickets....including MVMCP.   I am sorely tempted!!  YOLO, right?  



pigletto said:


> Gina to answer your seating questions.. I had this conundrum when I booked all of us on Jetblue for our cruise last week. It came down to DH and my one brother left, and I wasn't sure how to seat them. Ultimately I went with Dh on the aisle and my brother (who's not a big guy) in the middle seat. My reasoning being, that if it's a full flight then at least they are sitting beside one another and not with a stranger in the middle. Yes the stranger gets the window seat but oh well. The thing with Steve across the aisle from you is that the rows are never lined perfectly ( on Southwest's 3 and 3 configuration anyway) so he's likely to be back a bit forward or behind you isn't he? That makes it difficult to chat quietly.
> When we fly with our kids for family vacation I put the kids and I in one row, and dh across the aisle, but with the rows not lining up we don't end up chatting much unless necessary. If you left your window seat open like I suggest, it would hopefully  be one of the last to fill up because it's an upgrade fee.



Jetblue's Airbuses have the rows of seats evenly across from each other.  We have booked three aisles before....one each for Steve, Jake and I.....and we've always had two of us directly across from one another and the third person one row behind. 

I chatted about it with Steve again last night, and we decided to make the switch.  I called Jetblue this morning and we're now in seats 11C and 11D.  If we get really, REALLY lucky on travel day and two seats are still empty next to one of us, we'll make a last minute switcheroo to me in the window, Steve in the aisle and the middle seat unoccupied.  The inflight crew has always been very happy to accommodate us that way .



dancin Disney style said:


> I know for a fact that WDW is a no fly zone. Can't speak to the other parks but it may be safe to think they are as well.
> For future reference never take one of the tour flights over the Grand Canyon. The safety record is really bad. You don't want to hear any more.



I know the one tour I was looking at offered different options.....one was for views of Universal and one for views of SeaWorld.  I honestly didn't even think to look for Disney on there, because the SW/Uni tours would be our picks anyway.  Cool to know, though, about the no-fly zone.  Something I would have never though of.



vrajewski10513 said:


> I wouldn't be too bummed about it yet... For our 2014 trip we were booked on an airbus, and about two weeks prior to our departure we were downsized to an Embraer! Hopefully this happens for you as well!



Well, that would be nice switch .  I will have to keep my eyes out in the event that that occurs in our case as well.  That must wreak havoc on people's advanced seat selections, though!!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Wow - I take a break from the DIS Boards for a week (ahhh, stay-cation), and you've wrapped up the old trip report and started a new one.  You are a busy, busy gal!
> 
> I am sorry about the non-job offer.  You seem to have an awesome outlook about it and fortunately work for some pretty good peeps.  That can make it all the better.
> 
> I cannot believe how much you have planned already.  I feel woefully under planned, as we are at the four month/three week countdown from today and I clearly have quite a bit of work to do.  I've never done sky auction though.  I'm still trying to find an Orlando hotel for our pre-Disney stay and there are so many choices with so many varying prices, I am just at a loss.  Do you find sky auction easy to work with?
> 
> I wanted to throw out a couple of Halloween costume ideas that are very easy and can accommodate all shapes and sizes.  I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. View attachment 181137 View attachment 181138



Welcome back, Ruthie!!  I hope you had a very relaxing staycation!

You guys looked adorable in your costumes.....the pics are AWESOME!  Steve still has his heart set on gangster/20's themed attire, so we're hoping that we can get him all fixed up in something fitting (both theme-wise and body-wise) if at all possible.   I have found some plus size options from a Canadian supplier that would work for his big ol' chest, but all of them have legs that are two inches too short and much larger waistlines than he requires.  I am glad that we have lots of time to get it sorted out.....something tells me we're going to need it!



bankr63 said:


> You will have a new option for airport opening up right around the time of this trip (but I wouldn't consider booking until the flights actually start).  Looks like Ogdensburg NY has direct flights on Allegiant Air into Sanford starting in October, we drove by the airport expansion last month and it was moving along well so that start date seems plausible.  That would be about the same distance as Watertown for you.  Of course I don't think Ogdensburg has a reasonable hotel that I have ever seen, but airport parking is free (at least it is now).  Interestingly, Allegiant lists the airport as Ogdensburg NY/Ottawa ON.  Think they are planning to attract the Canadian audience to their cheaper flights?





ArwenMarie said:


> Beautiful photo book! You can really see how much you guys did when you see it all laid out like that. What a great trip.
> 
> I've become hopeless with pictures. I take plenty of them  but I've resorted to just putting them on a private Instagram account as I go and then at the end of the year clicking a button and printing out a basic photo book on Blurb.
> 
> I'm fascinated with all of the airport talk. We just book at Newark and that's that. We could shop around if we were willing to go to JFK or LaGuardia but the traffic can make you lose hours if you hit it wrong.
> 
> I don't blame you for wanting to skip Toronto, I loathe that airport for some reason. I love the Ottawa airport, it's adorable.



Hey, a basic photo book is better than none at all .  Much as we've entered a very digital world, I still yearn for those printed, tangible memories you can hold in your hand.

We have yet to fly from Ottawa, though we considered it in the earlier years.   A big part of what scares off of of that airport is the unfamiliarity....of not only the airport itself, but of the entire area.  We hardly ever visit our nation's capital .  Does that make me a bad Canadian? 



ElenaJane said:


> I love JetBlue!  We could fly out of our small town airport, but there are no direct flights and no JetBlue!  We are happy to drive the ~2hours to Richmond to fly direct and Jet Blue.  We also always do the Even more space seats.  Once you do it, it is hard to not to in the future!  I love being at the bulk head and the first off the plane.  There is also the boarding early (which is a necessity when we only have carry-ons), and the quicker security (needed in Orlando!).  The JetBlue flights we have been on have always been the Ember with the 2 x 2 arrangement.  That is a tough call!  On non-Jetblue flights, like when we went to Anaheim with delta, I got the window and DH sacrificed himself and took the middle seat both legs of the trip   Love that guy.  Will is about 6' though and can fit ok in the middle.  Steve could not!!  I would chose for yourself which seat makes you feel less queasy.  If you need the window to feel better, than it is worth the gamble to possibly have the awkward middle stranger.
> 
> I have been on several helicopters...for fun, Hawaii!...for work, training with Flight Paramedics.  I think you should ask someone who gets motion/air sick though, how their experience was in a helicopter.  There is a lot of motion and sensations you feel on an airplane in a helicopter!



Ah yes, those direct flights....they are a MUST.  I can' imagine taking a connecting flight, to be honest.  I guess in large part because I hate the feeling of landing.  I don't know why, but it always feels to me like that plane is still going so fast when we touch down that we'll end up barreling into the terminal .

A helicopter ride in Hawaii sounds INCREDIBLE!    Motion sickness or not, that's one I'd do for sure.  It would be worth every little white bag I might need while in the air .



afan said:


> I never thought about doing this, it would have made things easier.  It's an issue when you have two people that want a window or an aisle.  When my friend and I went to DC last year we both had windows on the redeye for sleeping so she was behind me.  The puddle jumper from Philly to DC we sat next to each other.  The flight home from Philly to Seattle we did window aisle and ended up with the weirdest person I have ever sat next to on a flight.  He didn't even wait for me to get up so he could sit down, he started to climb over me.  Umm...never had that happen unless I'm too lazy to get up at the movies or a sporting event and even then I squish to the side.  Then later in the flight he took his shoes off, and I think his socks, or he just didn't have them on, and he sat indian style in the seat, the middle seat.  It was all I could do to move as far into the aisle as possible to avoid his feet.  ***.
> 
> I'd go for the two aisle's or suffer in the middle seat for a couple of hours.



LOL, your post was convincing enough for me!  At least, if we're both on the aisles, we are guaranteed at least one side each that's not risking touching a complete stranger for 2.25 hours.  I will admit I have personal space issues at the best of times, so sitting that close to people I don't know is uncomfortable for me even in ideal circumstances!

I can't believe someone took off their shoes .  Ew, just EW!  I can tell you with complete honesty that if Jake (and sometimes even Steve) did such a thing after spending a week in the Florida heat, the engines of that aircraft might fail just due to the smell alone .  Seriously folks, keep those shoes on!



sk8jdgca said:


> Does Air Ornge count as a helicopter ride? I didn't get to see much laying flat on my back on a stretcher and it was real noisy and vibratey. I didn't get air sick but that might have been cause my blood pressure was 50 over 28



LOL, not exactly what I was envisioning .  But I am glad to hear you didn't suffer from motion sickness on top of everything else!!

How are you feeling these days, anyway?  No setbacks?  Better every day? 



dancin Disney style said:


> Ok...so what's wrong with Mexico?
> 
> Jamaica is a place with great resorts but you don't venture off the resort.  Not the safest thing you could do.  Antigua I haven't been to but have friends that used to go every winter.  Those southern islands are all really nice but VERY expensive and they really don't have an off season.  If there was an off season it would be now and they still go for $1500 per person with no meals or $2200+ for AI.  Any of the places that you would book without meals you can count on an additional $1000+ just for food.



The company that Steve works for has a plant in Mexico.  My brother (who is the Assistant GM for the firm here in our hometown) has traveled to the Mexico facility regularly for several years.  Let's just say there are lots of not-so-nice stories of his travels to and from that plant .  As a result, it has soured Steve on Mexico for vacation purposes....and quite honestly, I can't blame him (let's just say that some of the stuff is pretty disturbing).   There are plenty of other warm places for us to travel to when the urge hits.

Yep, we have found the same with the costs for Antigua (hence the reason we keep returning to Orlando versus branching out to other southern destinations).  So far, Florida continues to be our best-value option.  A big part of me hopes that never changes!


----------



## pigletto

Gina.. 1800 for a week all in with MVMCP? I'd be ALL OVER THAT. The Christmas season is my favourite time in Orlando and especially at the Disney parks. I am pretty sure the next time we get back it will be for December 2017.  I adore that time of year. Go for it!! 
 We've squeezed out every possible day of vacation and lieu time that we can around here. If I took any more time off my clients would be in a pickle. We took a week in May, are taking 4 days to make a week over the Civic holiday in August, two extra days on top of Thanksgiving to make it a 5 day, 5 days off for a week in October and finally a Dec 27th to January 6th cruise over Christmas. Thankfully that last one is all a very generous gift and Dh's vacation time resets on January 1st so we are able to go.  There is NO WAY I could sneak in an Orlando trip this holiday season, and the vacation budget will have to recover for a good long while after all of this, so December 2017 it is for Florida. We are hoping for Banff next summer but we will see where the account is. So I insist you go and I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Gina.. 1800 for a week all in with MVMCP? I'd be ALL OVER THAT. The Christmas season is my favourite time in Orlando and especially at the Disney parks. I am pretty sure the next time we get back it will be for December 2017.  I adore that time of year. Go for it!!
> We've squeezed out every possible day of vacation and lieu time that we can around here. If I took any more time off my clients would be in a pickle. We took a week in May, are taking 4 days to make a week over the Civic holiday in August, two extra days on top of Thanksgiving to make it a 5 day, 5 days off for a week in October and finally a Dec 27th to January 6th cruise over Christmas. Thankfully that last one is all a very generous gift and Dh's vacation time resets on January 1st so we are able to go.  There is NO WAY I could sneak in an Orlando trip this holiday season, and the vacation budget will have to recover for a good long while after all of this, so December 2017 it is for Florida. We are hoping for Banff next summer but we will see where the account is. So I insist you go and I will live vicariously through you.



Yes ma'am that's with the MVMCP tickets included.  It would be a 6 night, 7 day stay. Nothing fancy.....a budget trip for sure.  But still, a trip!!  The numbers break down to this.......

$  578.72  King room at the brand new Hampton Inn & Suites SeaWorld (Includes breakfast buffet each morning, and free Quick Queue at SeaWorld among other perks)

$  630.40  Jetblue flights from Buffalo, including one checked bag per person 

$  254.52  Full sized car rental with Alamo _(*I expect this will go lower)_

$  204.48  2 tickets to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party 

$  134.15  2 days of All-Day Dining at SeaWorld

$  38.34  1 day of All-Day Dining at Aquatica
_________

*$ 1,840.61
*
Our current annual passes would still get us into SeaWorld and Aquatica for free.   SeaWorld would have their annual Christmas Celebration going on, which is SPECTACULAR.

Our SeaWorld/Aquatica annual Photokey would still be valid (it doesn't expire until the 22nd of December).

We could shave off an additional $30 by both utilizing our carryons to the fullest and only taking one checked bag (easy to do for two people).  And as I mentioned above, I am virtually certain I could get that car rental under $200 by the time we travel.  That would bring us down to $1760 plus the remainder of our food.  

Unfortunately, I haven't yet sold Steve on the idea.  I think he thinks I need professional help .


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes ma'am that's with the MVMCP tickets included.  It would be a 6 night, 7 day stay. Nothing fancy.....a budget trip for sure.  But still, a trip!!  The numbers break down to this.......
> 
> $  578.72  King room at the brand new Hampton Inn & Suites SeaWorld (Includes breakfast buffet each morning, and free Quick Queue at SeaWorld among other perks)
> 
> $  630.40  Jetblue flights from Buffalo, including one checked bag per person
> 
> $  254.52  Full sized car rental with Alamo _(*I expect this will go lower)_
> 
> $  204.48  2 tickets to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party
> 
> $  134.15  2 days of All-Day Dining at SeaWorld
> 
> $  38.34  1 day of All-Day Dining at Aquatica
> _________
> 
> *$ 1,840.61
> *
> Our current annual passes would still get us into SeaWorld and Aquatica for free.   SeaWorld would have their annual Christmas Celebration going on, which is SPECTACULAR.
> 
> Our SeaWorld/Aquatica annual Photokey would still be valid (it doesn't expire until the 22nd of December).
> 
> We could shave off an additional $30 by both utilizing our carryons to the fullest and only taking one checked bag (easy to do for two people).  And as I mentioned above, I am virtually certain I could get that car rental under $200 by the time we travel.  That would bring us down to $1760 plus the remainder of our food.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't yet sold Steve on the idea.  I think he thinks I need professional help .



No man that has been to Florida as many times as our husbands have is particularly hard to convince. I have a feeling he will come around .


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have yet to fly from Ottawa, though we considered it in the earlier years.   A big part of what scares off of of that airport is the unfamiliarity....of not only the airport itself, but of the entire area.


You should check it out sometime.  ASQ (Airport Service Quality) award winner as the Best Airport in the World (2-5MM Px) 2010 and Best Airport in North America in 2011.  It is actually a pretty efficient and non-daunting experience.  Of course tix are generally more expensive than EVERYWHERE else - I guess quality has its price.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We hardly ever visit our nation's capital .  Does that make me a bad Canadian?


  <jk>


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The company that Steve works for has a plant in Mexico.  My brother (who is the Assistant GM for the firm here in our hometown) has traveled to the Mexico facility regularly for several years.  Let's just say there are lots of not-so-nice stories of his travels to and from that plant .  As a result, it has soured Steve on Mexico for vacation purposes....and quite honestly, I can't blame him (let's just say that some of the stuff is pretty disturbing).   There are plenty of other warm places for us to travel to when the urge hits.


Not that I'm likely to persuade him, but I'm guessing that the plant is in Mexico's "economic development zone" and nowhere near the tourist areas?  Writing off Mexico  for a trip there is like writing off travel to the USA because you took a trip to Central Detroit or Compton, CA.  There are some very swank timeshares in places like Cabo that are great exchanges, and I have never felt the least bit unsafe or uncomfortable in the areas of Mexico that I have travelled to.  There are places in Orlando that I have felt uncomfortable at times.


----------



## ArwenMarie

When my husband travels to Mexico, his company hires an armed guard who meets him at the airport and he is driven in an armored vehicle the entire trip. The armed guard stays with him throughout the entire trip, including standing outside his hotel room all night. 

(Obviously different guards switch off)

This is in Mexico City so I shouldn't generalize as to what this means for other parts of the country, but Mexico is not on our list of places to go.


----------



## vrajewski10513

You may have convinced me! Now I just have to work on Jeremy.. If we do a short 3-4 day trip We can upgrade our universal tickets to annual passes for minimal money when we go in the fall... Stay at cabana bay with an AP discount.. Eat quick service for a few days.. Try and find decent flights and go to MVMCP!


----------



## Lynne G

I lived in Mexico for a year as an exchange student when i was a teen.  I have no desire to be back in that country since.  I'd vacation on some of the Caribbean islands before Mexico.  While issues can arise at any tourist spot, I don't think I'd risk any part of Mexico right now.  

As for the December trip, DO IT, DO IT!  Of course you'd know I'd say that.  You have to get the most out of those passes!  With super grover in hand, we're visiting Orlando again.  Can't not use the DC discount, so we're doing that too.  I also love the decorations and shows at SW during the Christmas holidays.  We don't mind repeating either.  And, even if cool weather, we'll be hanging in Roa's Rapids.  

And, it's funny, we are also booked at that new, year old, Hampton too, as free parking, free breakfast, quick que, and right near the Hilton and RI.  We're sold.  Plus, the price was much cheaper than RI, so we don't mind no kitchen and hope the pool area is nice.  The same price would have gotten us at the SpringHill Suites, so a bigger room, but my kids want to try the Hampton, as they hate the pool area for the Suites. You'll have to let us know how it is, as we don't arrive until the 22 of December.

And, so my October trip is also increased in price.  I booked the D23 ticket that gets me into a show with The Chew, and a dessert party, and reserved seats.  I wasn't going to, but ya know, when do I get that chance again?  Also, since I felt like more, booked the new plaza wishes dessert party.  I hate the new price, but for 20 dollars less than the terrace, I am hoping for less crowded viewing.  

And oh, since I will be leaving RPR for the airport, if you arrive much earlier, maybe we could meet for a meal or ice cream somewhere between, as long as I can return the car around noon, it would be fun.  I was just going to check out early, and hit the parks for a few hours before leaving for the airport.  Yeah, that AP is burning a hole in my pocket too.  LOL


Here's to the countdown to October!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> No man that has been to Florida as many times as our husbands have is particularly hard to convince. I have a feeling he will come around .



I am hoping you're right!      Not only would an unexpected Christmas trip be amazing on its own, but we would have enough time to visit some very special friends near Jacksonville while we were there.  And maybe see the holiday lights in St. Augustine on the way back to Orlando.  Oh, I am getting all dreamy just thinking about it! 



bankr63 said:


> You should check it out sometime.  ASQ (Airport Service Quality) award winner as the Best Airport in the World (2-5MM Px) 2010 and Best Airport in North America in 2011.  It is actually a pretty efficient and non-daunting experience.  Of course tix are generally more expensive than EVERYWHERE else - I guess quality has its price.
> 
> 
> <jk>
> 
> Not that I'm likely to persuade him, but I'm guessing that the plant is in Mexico's "economic development zone" and nowhere near the tourist areas?  Writing off Mexico  for a trip there is like writing off travel to the USA because you took a trip to Central Detroit or Compton, CA.  There are some very swank timeshares in places like Cabo that are great exchanges, and I have never felt the least bit unsafe or uncomfortable in the areas of Mexico that I have travelled to.  There are places in Orlando that I have felt uncomfortable at times.



I think its more a matter of principle versus feeling unsafe.  

Funny you mention Central Detroit.  Jake's first trip to the USA was back when he played for Team Canada's U10 inline hockey squad.  The AAU Junior Olympics were held in Taylor, Michigan and we had a couple of very eye-opening drives through urban Detroit (this would have been summer 2006 if my math is correct).  As we were driving around, there were police cars on every corner (so it seemed).   Steve and I are cringing, when Jake innocently quips "Wow, this must be the safest city in the world!   I have never seen so many police officers in my life!".  Ah, the innocence of youth.



ArwenMarie said:


> When my husband travels to Mexico, his company hires an armed guard who meets him at the airport and he is driven in an armored vehicle the entire trip. The armed guard stays with him throughout the entire trip, including standing outside his hotel room all night.
> 
> (Obviously different guards switch off)
> 
> This is in Mexico City so I shouldn't generalize as to what this means for other parts of the country, but Mexico is not on our list of places to go.



I am beginning to think that your DH works for the same company that Steve and my brother do!  Because I could have written virtually this EXACT post (except their facility is in a more rural area) about my bro's travels there.  

It just leaves a sour taste in one's mouth.  There are so many more destinations that give us a much warmer and fuzzier feeling.



vrajewski10513 said:


> You may have convinced me! Now I just have to work on Jeremy.. If we do a short 3-4 day trip We can upgrade our universal tickets to annual passes for minimal money when we go in the fall... Stay at cabana bay with an AP discount.. Eat quick service for a few days.. Try and find decent flights and go to MVMCP!



Fingers crossed for you!!  I was thinking along the same vein as you....keep the dining costs to a minimum (heck, I'd be happy with Golden Corral, Steak & Shake, Flippers Pizza, etc.) and just make it happen .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> I lived in Mexico for a year as an exchange student when i was a teen.  I have no desire to be back in that country since.  I'd vacation on some of the Caribbean islands before Mexico.  While issues can arise at any tourist spot, I don't think I'd risk any part of Mexico right now.
> 
> As for the December trip, DO IT, DO IT!  Of course you'd know I'd say that.  You have to get the most out of those passes!  With super grover in hand, we're visiting Orlando again.  Can't not use the DC discount, so we're doing that too.  I also love the decorations and shows at SW during the Christmas holidays.  We don't mind repeating either.  And, even if cool weather, we'll be hanging in Roa's Rapids.
> 
> And, it's funny, we are also booked at that new, year old, Hampton too, as free parking, free breakfast, quick que, and right near the Hilton and RI.  We're sold.  Plus, the price was much cheaper than RI, so we don't mind no kitchen and hope the pool area is nice.  The same price would have gotten us at the SpringHill Suites, so a bigger room, but my kids want to try the Hampton, as they hate the pool area for the Suites. You'll have to let us know how it is, as we don't arrive until the 22 of December.
> 
> And, so my October trip is also increased in price.  I booked the D23 ticket that gets me into a show with The Chew, and a dessert party, and reserved seats.  I wasn't going to, but ya know, when do I get that chance again?  Also, since I felt like more, booked the new plaza wishes dessert party.  I hate the new price, but for 20 dollars less than the terrace, I am hoping for less crowded viewing.
> 
> And oh, since I will be leaving RPR for the airport, if you arrive much earlier, maybe we could meet for a meal or ice cream somewhere between, as long as I can return the car around noon, it would be fun.  I was just going to check out early, and hit the parks for a few hours before leaving for the airport.  Yeah, that AP is burning a hole in my pocket too.  LOL
> 
> 
> Here's to the countdown to October!



The price for the Hampton Inn is only $86 a night (!!) for those December dates.  With a free breakfast, free parking, and free Quick Queue, its a seriously spectacular deal.   The pool looks small but it will be enough for Steve and I.  We also don't need the kitchen (we won't cook it in anyway on a short trip) so new and fresh wins over room amenities.  The reviews are excellent too.

LOL, I think we're all in the same boat with the add-ons .  Definitely one of the downfalls of planning such a long way out.  It gives your mind a LONG time to cook up some additional good ideas  .  I am sure you wont regret any of your splurges in the end.  We generally never have.

I have been chatting with Steve a bit by text today.   He's warming up to the idea.....or should I say, caving in?    Now I'm feeling rather guilty about suggesting it.  It would be a huge splurge on an already big travel year.  I'm so torn.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well if we could go for $1800 then we'd be off more times than about every 18 months or 2 years (although we do try to stay for 3 weeks if possible) as it is, that's about the cost of 2 of our flights With the falling £ I think spending money on our upcoming trip is going to dwindle.

I love the detail you are giving on your plans and build up to booking each part of the trip. We are just trying to secure a HDDR reservation for over Christmas but nothing has been released so far.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The price for the Hampton Inn is only $86 a night (!!) for those December dates.  With a free breakfast, free parking, and free Quick Queue, its a seriously spectacular deal.   The pool looks small but it will be enough for Steve and I.  We also don't need the kitchen (we won't cook it in anyway on a short trip) so new and fresh wins over room amenities.  The reviews are excellent too.
> 
> LOL, I think we're all in the same boat with the add-ons .  Definitely one of the downfalls of planning such a long way out.  It gives your mind a LONG time to cook up some additional good ideas  .  I am sure you wont regret any of your splurges in the end.  We generally never have.
> 
> I have been chatting with Steve a bit by text today.   He's warming up to the idea.....or should I say, caving in?    Now I'm feeling rather guilty about suggesting it.  It would be a huge splurge on an already big travel year.  I'm so torn.


This sounds like us. I get all excited and suggest a trip.. DH waffles back and forth. When he finally gets on board I start questioning if it's a good idea or not. Believe it or not, we probably only take half of the trips we talk about. I think travel planning is my favourite hobby. Do let us know what you decide!


----------



## Raeven

I hope you get to go on a Christmas trip! We're doing MVMCP for the first time this year.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have been chatting with Steve a bit by text today.   He's warming up to the idea.....or should I say, caving in?    Now I'm feeling rather guilty about suggesting it.  It would be a huge splurge on an already big travel year.  I'm so torn.



But just think...SeaWorld at Christmas!


----------



## dancin Disney style

You know know we are HUGE Disney fans. I can honestly say that you may be disappointed in MVMCP. It is pretty much just another night in MK compared to MNSSHP. I felt that the only special things were the parade and seeing the snow on Main Street. Yes there are character meet and greets but the lines are very long and it eats up a huge chunk of time. There is a special fireworks show but ultimately fireworks are fireworks and to see it in all its glory you have to be on Main Street which gets packed. As in shoulder to shoulder crowds and you would need to spend most of your party time on Main Street just to hold a spot. 

Am I glad I did it....yes. As a fan it was on the Disney bucket list. Would I go again....no, unless it was free. 

Not to discourage a Dec. trip at all. I think if you want to do it then you should while you have the opportunity.  I am very happy that we went last Dec to see all the Christmas stuff but things have changed and it's not as special as it once was. I do wish we could have stayed and extra day or two.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have been chatting with Steve a bit by text today. He's warming up to the idea.....or should I say, caving in?  Now I'm feeling rather guilty about suggesting it. It would be a huge splurge on an already big travel year. I'm so torn.



Go for it!!!  It sounds so exciting and affordable!  What dates are you planning?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well if we could go for $1800 then we'd be off more times than about every 18 months or 2 years (although we do try to stay for 3 weeks if possible) as it is, that's about the cost of 2 of our flights With the falling £ I think spending money on our upcoming trip is going to dwindle.
> 
> I love the detail you are giving on your plans and build up to booking each part of the trip. We are just trying to secure a HDDR reservation for over Christmas but nothing has been released so far.



I totally understand the pain that the falling value of the British pound is causing to the bottom line of your vacation budget.  We Canadians have been in the same boat for quite some time now, and it royally stinks.  You can pretty much add 30% (or more) to the US price and that's what we are paying for our Orlando splurges.  30% makes a big, big difference.

I read somewhere else on the boards that there is some sort of glitch with the HDDR booking system.  I sure hope it is rectified soon.....I can imagine you are anxious to get that detail taken care of.  



pigletto said:


> This sounds like us. I get all excited and suggest a trip.. DH waffles back and forth. When he finally gets on board I start questioning if it's a good idea or not. Believe it or not, we probably only take half of the trips we talk about. I think travel planning is my favourite hobby. Do let us know what you decide!



Well, we talked about it a lot last night, and its a definite maybe.  As long as he can get the dates approved for his vacation AND as long as the prices don't change between now and then, its going to be a-go.  Unfortunately, his boss (who has the final word on vacation approvals) is on holidays himself right now.  So....we wait and see once he comes back (Steve is going to check today when he is supposed to be back to work).    So definitely not a sure thing at this point, but I will remain hopefully optimistic.  I will take any good thoughts and prayers from anyone who wants to send a little positive energy my way .



Raeven said:


> I hope you get to go on a Christmas trip! We're doing MVMCP for the first time this year.



It looks like an *amazing *event.   Christmas lover that I am, its always been on my Orlando bucket list but our two December vacations thus far have seen us arriving after the last party concludes, so we've always missed the MVMCP boat.  If I did nothing more than SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration and a MVMCP in December, I would be totally content.



Joanna71985 said:


> But just think...SeaWorld at Christmas!



I KNOW!!!       I would give my eye teeth to see Oh Wondrous Night one more time!



dancin Disney style said:


> You know know we are HUGE Disney fans. I can honestly say that you may be disappointed in MVMCP. It is pretty much just another night in MK compared to MNSSHP. I felt that the only special things were the parade and seeing the snow on Main Street. Yes there are character meet and greets but the lines are very long and it eats up a huge chunk of time. There is a special fireworks show but ultimately fireworks are fireworks and to see it in all its glory you have to be on Main Street which gets packed. As in shoulder to shoulder crowds and you would need to spend most of your party time on Main Street just to hold a spot.
> 
> Am I glad I did it....yes. As a fan it was on the Disney bucket list. Would I go again....no, unless it was free.
> 
> Not to discourage a Dec. trip at all. I think if you want to do it then you should while you have the opportunity.  I am very happy that we went last Dec to see all the Christmas stuff but things have changed and it's not as special as it once was. I do wish we could have stayed and extra day or two.



I am sorry it didn't live up to the hype for you .  That's really disappointing, because I knew you were really excited to go.

Even if it ends up being just another night at MK for us, that's pretty fun all on its own because we don't do the Disney parks much at all (only 2 MNSSHP's since 2009....with two more, of course, planned for this year).  Just seeing the castle all lit up in the zillion lights would be enough to make it worth the visit for me.  Steve's going for the free cookies .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> Go for it!!!  It sounds so exciting and affordable!  What dates are you planning?



Well, we have two options that are roughly the exact same price.

December 15th to 21st, staying at the new Hampton Inn SeaWorld, flying Jetblue from Buffalo.

or

December 10th to 17th, staying at Cabana Bay, flying Air Transat from Toronto.

Both have their merits, but I'm leaning towards the latter (and I'm not ashamed to admit hat I even surprised myself there!).  

One is a six night stay, one is a 7 night stay.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, shoot.  Just got a text from Steve and his boss isn't back in the office until the 27th .  Not holding out a lot of hope that the prices I am seeing now for December will be available in two weeks time.  My cautiously optimistic outlook just got a lot less optimistic.

I know I am overdue for an entry which actually talks about the October trip planning, so hopefully I will get that up by tomorrow at the latest.  I have a hair appointment later this afternoon (my "therapy session", as I like to call it) so today is probably out for any trip reporting progress.  So much happening in the Bo-Bina house these days.....Jake is signing the lease for his new apartment later tonight so its been chaotic with all the things that go with this new stage of life for all of us.  My boy will be flying the nest on September 1st.  I'm not even sure how to process that yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Sending good vibes for the December trip.  Just to keep ya hoping, the price of our Hampton reservation has not changed.  The number of seats on the plane would be the only thing I'd be more anxious about.  Party tickets can probably be bought almost the same day.  I'd keep an eye on the thread to see which parties are looking like they are selling out.  If so, I still wouldn't buy the tickets unless you are sure.  I am pretty sure they are not refundable. 

Well, just going to look over my October plans.  Not much change at all.  Got a first glimpse of the Disney calendar, but still not the time to make fast passes yet.  So, it's the waiting game.  I did print out some things, as like you, I like to have a hard copy just for that one time, electric doesn't work.






  Here's hoping again that you get to enjoy the holiday spirit in Orlando this year!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am sorry it didn't live up to the hype for you .  That's really disappointing, because I knew you were really excited to go.
> 
> Even if it ends up being just another night at MK for us, that's pretty fun all on its own because we don't do the Disney parks much at all (only 2 MNSSHP's since 2009....with two more, of course, planned for this year).  Just seeing the castle all lit up in the zillion lights would be enough to make it worth the visit for me.  Steve's going for the free cookies .


Oh I knew going into it that MVMCP was not well loved when compared to MNSSHP.   I really didn't have much in the way of expectations. I knew that the parade was a must see, which we did and it was great.  I really wanted to see Main St all decked out, and I did but it's not done up as much as  you expect. We had a really fun night riding all our favourites and having all our favourite snacks.

Catching the castle lighting is a must, it is beautiful.  The cookies are totally disgusting and so is the hot chocolate.  We each took one bit into a cookie and tossed it.  Same for the hot chocolate which is like a slightly warm cup of liquid Quik.

I guess my point is that I know how you have enjoyed MNSSHP and MVMCP is not even close.  I would hate to see you spend so much money on tickets thinking that it would be as much fun as Halloween.  Especially, when you aren't big Disney fans.   It's still a fun night but very different.  Knowledge is power.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake is signing the lease for his new apartment later tonight so its been chaotic with all the things that go with this new stage of life for all of us.  My boy will be flying the nest on September 1st.  I'm not even sure how to process that yet.



While I'm surprised that he's going this soon, I also am not surprised.  I was thinking though that he would stay at home for a year and save up a whack of money.  After all, he needs a down payment on the house that my daughter wants to live in after they get married.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Since today is Gina's hair day......

In ancient Egypt, priests plucked every hair from their body including their eyebrows and eyelashes.


----------



## Raeven

If you do get to do the December dates you might be there the same time as us. Our party is Dec 13th. Fingers crossed that prices stay the same!


----------



## pigletto

We loved MVMCP. In fairness I had never been to MNSSHP so didn't have anything to compare it to, but we thought both the parade and the fireworks were fantastic. I vastly prefer Christmas over Halloween themeing wise so that may be where my bias comes in. I am excited for MNSSHP, but not like I was for MVMCP. We loved it enough to go the year after again and it was easily my favourite night of the trip. Even the parade floats smelled like Christmas cookies. I adored it!
We didn't have the same experience as dancin' with the crowds. We staked out a good spot (the observation deck at the train station) and had front and centre view for the parade, and we did the dessert party for the fireworks. The second year was more crowded but not unmanageable by a long shot. I would pay attention to what night you book, but I think ultimately it's a crapshoot which parties are jammed and which aren't. We didn't wait long for anything.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well I'll keep fingers crossed for the prices to stay low until you get vacation time authorised for Steve.

I hate going to the hairdressers, it's a necessary evil to keep the grey at bay

Finally, I can't believe Jake will be leaving the nest, I'm dreading dd going to University if she has to stay away and that's 2 years away. How are you feeling?


----------



## ArwenMarie

Oh I hope it still works out. The castle lit up really is something to see.


----------



## ElenaJane

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes ma'am that's with the MVMCP tickets included.  It would be a 6 night, 7 day stay. Nothing fancy.....a budget trip for sure.  But still, a trip!!  The numbers break down to this.......
> 
> $  578.72  King room at the brand new Hampton Inn & Suites SeaWorld (Includes breakfast buffet each morning, and free Quick Queue at SeaWorld among other perks)
> 
> $  630.40  Jetblue flights from Buffalo, including one checked bag per person
> 
> $  254.52  Full sized car rental with Alamo _(*I expect this will go lower)_
> 
> $  204.48  2 tickets to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party
> 
> $  134.15  2 days of All-Day Dining at SeaWorld
> 
> $  38.34  1 day of All-Day Dining at Aquatica
> _________
> 
> *$ 1,840.61
> *
> Our current annual passes would still get us into SeaWorld and Aquatica for free.   SeaWorld would have their annual Christmas Celebration going on, which is SPECTACULAR.
> 
> Our SeaWorld/Aquatica annual Photokey would still be valid (it doesn't expire until the 22nd of December).
> 
> We could shave off an additional $30 by both utilizing our carryons to the fullest and only taking one checked bag (easy to do for two people).  And as I mentioned above, I am virtually certain I could get that car rental under $200 by the time we travel.  That would bring us down to $1760 plus the remainder of our food.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't yet sold Steve on the idea.  I think he thinks I need professional help .


I am the "professional" Steve may think you need, and I say, go for it!   That is a great deal!  It will make your October trip even more fun, since while you are there, you won't have to be sad about leaving, when you have a trip just around the corner!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> We loved MVMCP. In fairness I had never been to MNSSHP so didn't have anything to compare it to, but we thought both the parade and the fireworks were fantastic. I vastly prefer Christmas over Halloween themeing wise so that may be where my bias comes in. I am excited for MNSSHP, but not like I was for MVMCP. We loved it enough to go the year after again and it was easily my favourite night of the trip. Even the parade floats smelled like Christmas cookies. I adored it!
> We didn't have the same experience as dancin' with the crowds. We staked out a good spot (the observation deck at the train station) and had front and centre view for the parade, and we did the dessert party for the fireworks. The second year was more crowded but not unmanageable by a long shot. I would pay attention to what night you book, but I think ultimately it's a crapshoot which parties are jammed and which aren't. We didn't wait long for anything.


If I had to choose I would go for Christmas over Halloween too.  I actually did enjoy the party but it's a far cry from the Halloween party.  The Christmas party you pretty much have to hang out on Main St to get the party atmosphere while the Halloween party fills the entire park.  Maybe it's because people are in costume, IDK.  The last two years have seen much higher crowd levels at the Christmas party with many more sell out nights.  We went the first weekend in Dec on the Sunday.  Last year was pretty crazy but I would suspect that the final Osbourne Lights might have had something to do with that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

A flock of Flamingos is called a flamboyance.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

If your Dec trip works out and you stay at Cabana Bay, would you get Universal Passes again? Or are your current passes still good?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Sending good vibes for the December trip.  Just to keep ya hoping, the price of our Hampton reservation has not changed.  The number of seats on the plane would be the only thing I'd be more anxious about.  Party tickets can probably be bought almost the same day.  I'd keep an eye on the thread to see which parties are looking like they are selling out.  If so, I still wouldn't buy the tickets unless you are sure.  I am pretty sure they are not refundable.
> 
> Well, just going to look over my October plans.  Not much change at all.  Got a first glimpse of the Disney calendar, but still not the time to make fast passes yet.  So, it's the waiting game.  I did print out some things, as like you, I like to have a hard copy just for that one time, electric doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping again that you get to enjoy the holiday spirit in Orlando this year!



Yep, its the airfare that has me the most concerned for sure.  We can find reasonable accommodations for virtually any dates......there are so many places to stay and so many discounts out there for hotels/resorts.....but the airfare is a whole different ball-game.  We are keeping an open mind where airlines are concerned:  much as it pains him to do so, Steve is even willing to entertain the idea of flying Southwest if it means the difference between taking the trip or not.  I know many of you are big fans of SW, but it has some big minuses where Steve is concerned:  no assigned seats, no extra leg room options, and no TV's.  They are not deal breakers for many families but they are certainly big strikes against for us. 



dancin Disney style said:


> Oh I knew going into it that MVMCP was not well loved when compared to MNSSHP.   I really didn't have much in the way of expectations. I knew that the parade was a must see, which we did and it was great.  I really wanted to see Main St all decked out, and I did but it's not done up as much as  you expect. We had a really fun night riding all our favourites and having all our favourite snacks.
> 
> Catching the castle lighting is a must, it is beautiful.  The cookies are totally disgusting and so is the hot chocolate.  We each took one bit into a cookie and tossed it.  Same for the hot chocolate which is like a slightly warm cup of liquid Quik.
> 
> I guess my point is that I know how you have enjoyed MNSSHP and MVMCP is not even close.  I would hate to see you spend so much money on tickets thinking that it would be as much fun as Halloween.  Especially, when you aren't big Disney fans.   It's still a fun night but very different.  Knowledge is power.
> 
> While I'm surprised that he's going this soon, I also am not surprised.  I was thinking though that he would stay at home for a year and save up a whack of money.  After all, he needs a down payment on the house that my daughter wants to live in after they get married.



I think Jake is extra anxious to embark on the whole independent lifestyle because he lived at home all through college.  Many young people get their taste of being "free" and having to answer to no one while they are working on their post-secondary education.   He is fortunate to have no student debt and his car fully paid for, so he's leaving home with a tidy savings account balance and (hopefully) a good head on his shoulders.  While I would have liked him to stay put a little longer, I can understand that need to take his next step into adulthood:  I am sure my mom was feeling the same things as I am feeling now when I announced I was getting married to Steve at the tender age of 19.



Raeven said:


> If you do get to do the December dates you might be there the same time as us. Our party is Dec 13th. Fingers crossed that prices stay the same!



I literally spent hours last night running every scenario possible to ensure we had some options once Steve was able to submit his vacation requests.  I was able to find multiple, affordable combinations from various airlines, with various hotels and resorts, on various dates.  December 3-10 is a possibility. December 10 to 17 is workable as it currently stands.  December 15th to 21st is also still on the table.  Thankfully, all have party dates still open!



pigletto said:


> We loved MVMCP. In fairness I had never been to MNSSHP so didn't have anything to compare it to, but we thought both the parade and the fireworks were fantastic. I vastly prefer Christmas over Halloween themeing wise so that may be where my bias comes in. I am excited for MNSSHP, but not like I was for MVMCP. We loved it enough to go the year after again and it was easily my favourite night of the trip. Even the parade floats smelled like Christmas cookies. I adored it!
> We didn't have the same experience as dancin' with the crowds. We staked out a good spot (the observation deck at the train station) and had front and centre view for the parade, and we did the dessert party for the fireworks. The second year was more crowded but not unmanageable by a long shot. I would pay attention to what night you book, but I think ultimately it's a crapshoot which parties are jammed and which aren't. We didn't wait long for anything.



I wonder if the price hike this year will have any positive effect on the crowd levels?  We found the same thing last year with the Halloween parties....they were busy but not unmanageable.  And the crowds thinned noticeably as the night went on (a happy benefit of visiting without small kids in tow:  we can stay late and not have to worry about little ones tiring out).



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well I'll keep fingers crossed for the prices to stay low until you get vacation time authorised for Steve.
> 
> I hate going to the hairdressers, it's a necessary evil to keep the grey at bay
> 
> Finally, I can't believe Jake will be leaving the nest, I'm dreading dd going to University if she has to stay away and that's 2 years away. How are you feeling?



Ah, a trip to the salon is one of my favourite indulgences.  I love getting my hair coloured and cut.  Right now I go faithfully to my stylist every six weeks, but if I ever win the lottery, I'm going twice as often .

How am I feeling about Jake's next steps?  Excited for him.  Sad for me.  Worried, because I'm a mother and that's what we do best (about his finances, about him being lonely, about whether or not he will remember to put fabric softener in at the right time ).   It's a rather bizarre mix of emotions, to be honest.   My mom always told us "You don't raise your kids up to be at home forever.  You work hard to make them independent, so don't squash that instinct when they are ready to leave the nest.  Teach them the tools they need to be successful and then let them free with your blessing".  I'm trying to keep that good advice in mind.



ArwenMarie said:


> Oh I hope it still works out. The castle lit up really is something to see.



The photos alone are incredible.  I can imagine being there, in person, has to be even more spectacular than pictures!



ElenaJane said:


> I am the "professional" Steve may think you need, and I say, go for it!   That is a great deal!  It will make your October trip even more fun, since while you are there, you won't have to be sad about leaving, when you have a trip just around the corner!



LOL, Steve thinks you guys are all bad influences .  He knows he doesn't stand a chance when I have you guys to encourage my mania.  

Something else I haven't shared yet is that there would be another, even more significant highlight to this trip.  Even better than the Christmas party at MK or any other holiday special event.  

Some time ago, I became online friends with another poster here on the Dis.  We shared a lot of things in common, so we started chatting via PM.  It wasn't long until we were in regular contact with each other, which quickly turned into multiple, daily conversations via email.  She is like the sister that I never had (okay, well....I do have a sister, but we have NO contact with each other for a variety of reasons......but this wonderful lady is the sister I always _wanted_).  Unfortunately for me, this amazing person who has become so close to my heart lives in the south, so distance stops us from spending any physical time together.  You can imagine my delight, then, when she tells me that if we can swing a December trip this year, she and her family will meet Steve and I in Orlando to join in the fun.   All of a sudden, then, this became more than a dream for me.....it became my MISSION.   

I can easily say this person has become my best friend.  So, if I seem a little passionate about making this extra trip a reality, you now know why .  This would be the best Christmas gift I could ever get!



dancin Disney style said:


> If I had to choose I would go for Christmas over Halloween too.  I actually did enjoy the party but it's a far cry from the Halloween party.  The Christmas party you pretty much have to hang out on Main St to get the party atmosphere while the Halloween party fills the entire park.  Maybe it's because people are in costume, IDK.  The last two years have seen much higher crowd levels at the Christmas party with many more sell out nights.  We went the first weekend in Dec on the Sunday.  Last year was pretty crazy but I would suspect that the final Osbourne Lights might have had something to do with that.



I was planning to go in costume to MVMCP, too.  I had my outfit all planned out:  ugly Christmas sweater, mouse ears, and a flashing Christmas light necklace! 



BadgerGirl84 said:


> If your Dec trip works out and you stay at Cabana Bay, would you get Universal Passes again? Or are your current passes still good?



You actually raise a good question.  If our accommodations end up being at Cabana Bay versus an offsite property, I am wondering if we should buy 3 day park-to-park passes for Universal and forego the Disney hard-ticket event .    We could focus instead on Grinchmas, the Macy's parade, etc.   However, that's definitely more expensive than the Disney party (which would ring in about $100 each with tax....3 day Universal tix are $237 each via UT) and this was supposed to be a budget trip.   Sigh.  So many decisions!  But, I think we will leave all that up in the air until we have flights and accommodations secured.  I did find a good option which included us staying at our beloved Sheraton Vistana Resort, so if that's the case, then MVMCP will likely be our pick.


----------



## ElenaJane

Ok, so how can Steve say no to meeting your long-lost-sister-best-friend-in-this-whole-wide-world!!?!  Sounds like a Christmas miracle just waiting to happen!


----------



## pigletto

Oh that's another thing I forgot to mention... both MVMCP parties we went to the second parade. HUGE difference for crowds. We went the third week of December in 2013 and Pop Warner week in 2014. I can see what dancin' in saying though, with the costumes and trick or treat areas there would feel like there was more party at MNSSHP.


----------



## toystoryduo

Love your photo book, Gina! 

Sending some your way for your December trip. I hope you guys can make it happen!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Ok, so how can Steve say no to meeting your long-lost-sister-best-friend-in-this-whole-wide-world!!?!  Sounds like a Christmas miracle just waiting to happen!



LOL, isn't it?      I'm in some serious need of a little pixie dust to make it all come together, though .   I'm trying not to let myself get TOO excited just yet, in the event that the plans completely fall apart between now and the end of the month.  



pigletto said:


> Oh that's another thing I forgot to mention... both MVMCP parties we went to the second parade. HUGE difference for crowds. We went the third week of December in 2013 and Pop Warner week in 2014. I can see what dancin' in saying though, with the costumes and trick or treat areas there would feel like there was more party at MNSSHP.



We found the same with the MNSSHP parades:  much less congested at the second one.  

This year, though, with our Hallowishes Desert Party booking, we will have reserved parade viewing for the first parade (which is in a totally different spot than where we watched the parade from last year).  I am interested to see how that changes the overall experience.



toystoryduo said:


> Love your photo book, Gina!
> 
> Sending some your way for your December trip. I hope you guys can make it happen!



Thank you, and thank you!  

I like to think that all things happen for a reason, and that maybe this is the reason why I didn't get the job I applied for.  A December trip wouldn't have even been a concept we could entertain had that lead panned out.  So, maybe this is my rainbow after the storm.  We shall see!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, after all this December talk, I need to re-focus and get back to the October plans.   I have taken this thread woefully off-track …..my apologies for that!  


*Accommodations*


As I have already mentioned, we are doing a split stay this trip, with one week devoted to Wyndham Cypress Palms and the other to the Sheraton Vistana Resort.  The Wyndham week was booked via Skyauction for the crazy-low price of $323 including all taxes and fees, while our Vistana stay is one of our annual floating timeshare weeks (so is just the cost of our yearly maintenance fees).  Both are two bedroom, two bath villas so the two of us will have a ridiculous amount of space to spread out when we feel the need to get away from each other for a bit.  Both appear to be equipped pretty much identically with a king bed in the master, two full bathrooms, a complete kitchen with dining area, a screened in balcony and in-suite laundry.  Both properties also appear to have been fully renovated on the interiors over the last few years, with Wyndham being completed the most recently.


At the time we decided on making this a full two week trip (our rationale for which was that the flight price was the same whether we stayed for a week or for two weeks, so it actually gave our flight more “value” if we stayed for two:  there goes that Disney math again!) the Vistana was much pricier on Skyauction than Cypress Palms was.   We debated as to whether to book SVR for the second week or reserve the more budget-friendly Cypress Palms and add on a second day at Discovery Cove with the savings.  A second DC day won out, and our split stay was official born.







Both resorts get pretty favourable reviews on TripAdvisor, and we (well, okay, make that *I*) did a lot of research before committing to make sure that we wouldn’t be disappointed in our other set of accommodations.  We know what to expect with the Vistana, but Wyndham properties (especially their Orlando resorts) are all new to us.  From what I can tell, the biggest difference we will see is in the amenities offered at Wyndham versus the Vistana.  Cypress Palms has less pools (2 versus 7), less playgrounds, fewer recreational amenities, and (I suspect) less scheduled activities.  In fairness, though, I’m certain it is not as large as the Vistana, either, so the same amount of recreational offerings wouldn’t really be a necessity.







We decided to book our Cypress Palms week as the first week and our Vistana week second since we know we’ll be ending our trip with the resort that will feel most like “home”.   SVR holds such a special place in our hearts that we know it will probably remain our favourite property in Orlando regardless of how nice Cypress Palms turns out to be.  One definite perk of our Cypress Palms stay will be our proximity to our beloved Krispy Kreme:  it’s literally right outside the entrance to the resort.  When my iPhone app lets us know that the Hot Doughnuts Now sign is on, we can be there in a matter of minutes .







Location is pretty good for both:  while we much prefer the area around SVR to that around WCP, both have their advantages.  While Lake Buena Vista just feels nicer to us than Kissimmee (I don’t know what it is about Kissimmee, but it just feels…..seedier?.....in places ), I would be lying if I said I wasn’t impressed by the selection of restaurants right outside the WCP gates.  Some are very walkable, which will be nice for Steve if he wants to enjoy an adult beverage or two with his meal at Chili’s .


We have a “resort day” planned for each week, so we will be able to fully explore all that WCP has to offer on at least one day of our stay there.  We intend to submit our advance requests for SVR via Diamond Lane before our arrival….top floor, close to pool….but we already know we will be assigned to the Fountains (our favourite section) as that’s where we own.  I intend to call ahead and see if I can put in similar requests for our week at Cypress Palms, knowing there will be no guarantee but still hoping they will be able to accommodate us.  It never hurts to ask nicely .







I am curious to see how the “VIP Check In” at the Vistana goes this time around .  Those of you who read my May trip report are already well aware that their enhanced check in at the Lakes Gallery was a complete bust, leaving us sitting for hours while we awaited our room.  The manager of the property, John Jones, was in touch with us after our return home to extend his apologies and an offer to personally check us into our villa in October to ensure we get the experience he maintains we should have had in May.  I am supposed to reach out to him a couple of weeks in advance of our arrival to let him know our expected arrival time, so I have made a mental note to do so when our Diamond Lane requests are submitted.


As for our Niagara hotel on the way home…..well, I am temporarily holding off on booking anything at this point in time.  If we are successful in securing dates for a December trip, then we might possibly forego the overnight stay after we fly home on the 28th and allocate those resources to the Christmas budget.  We’ll see how things go and decide on that later on.  For now, the final night in Niagara is a definite maybe.


----------



## Lynne G

That all sounds good.  I just booked the Club Villain for me, and I must be crazy.  Already booked the D23 thing at Epcot, and the Halloween party. Was even thinking of the cheese demo on the day I leave for Universal.  Ugh.  Need to save my pennies for my December trip too.  Well, as least some of that is paid for.  Airfare, tickets all done.  I am thinking of doing the seasonal Orlando Eye, as your trip report of it sounded like fun.  I'll have to see the cost, and whether there's a military discount.  

For October, found my hard to see mickey's scary ears T-shirt.  So, placed it in the luggage.  It will feel more real when I can do fast passes.  Still figuring out what days, where.  The best part about it, is the only figuring out days for USO, is relax and enjoy the parks and resort and do whatever I want whenever I want.  That's why I decided to put WDW first.  A week in Disney and a week in USO.  Like you, USO always feels like home to me too.  That, and we're looking forward to DC again.  That's also such a nice, relaxing day.  

Hope all is going well. This summer is flying by.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> While I'm surprised that he's going this soon, I also am not surprised.  I was thinking though that he would stay at home for a year and save up a whack of money.  After all, he needs a down payment on the house that my daughter wants to live in after they get married.


Wait, I'm confused.  Weren't they going to live in your garden shed?  How big a down payment could THAT be?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina, if you are going to fly SW then at the same time you purchase your tickets add on the EBCI.  This should get you in the higher end of the A boarding group which could allow you to grab exit row seats.  That's your best option for Steve.  Alternately, you can upgrade your boarding slot at the gate to something in the A1-15 but the cost is higher than EBCI.  As to the TV thing, they offer free WiFi that has live TV and a selection of TV series to watch.  You can watch on your IPhone. 



bankr63 said:


> Wait, I'm confused.  Weren't they going to live in your garden shed?  How big a down payment could THAT be?


I live in Oakville so that shed is worth about a half million.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> When my iPhone app lets us know that the Hot Doughnuts Now sign is on, we can be there in a matter of minutes .


There truly is an app for everything


----------



## Joanna71985

I live aprox 30 seconds from a Krispy Kreme (too bad I don't go as often as I should)


----------



## grantclaire

Hi Gina!  late to the party but the DW and I love your pre and post trip reports!  We have one more family trip planned for next March. The son will be in grade 12 and wants to bring along the GF.  This will be a grad gift for them.  She has only been to Florida once when she was four. After that we will start planning our first trip ever without kids!


----------



## sk8jdgca

Did you see this?
http://www.cp24.com/lifestyle/human-interest/krispy-kreme-may-be-expanding-in-canada-1.2986531


----------



## pigletto

I approve of your fuzzy trip math Gina. 
I'll be interested to see your review of Cypress Palms. If it's fantastic just pretend you hated it and shoot me a pm. Gotta keep the price low. 

Ds and I have come up with our costume theme. He is a huge Dr. Who fanatic. While DH was still living in his work city during the week we started watching Dr Who together one or two nights a week. It was always a jammies and popcorn evening. So it's kind of "our thing".
Keeping in mind how hot it can be, and wanting to be festive but not costumed from head to toe, we decided to go for subtle Dr Who theme for MNSSHP. He will be the 10th Dr with a t-shirt we ordered that looks like this..
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f257/
He already has the hair, a sonic screwdriver, and we will get him the red or cream coloured converse.
I have decided to go themed as the Tardis. So a Tardis t-shirt has been ordered and I found Mouse ears on Etsy with a silver bow and tardis print on the ears.
Unless anyone reading is a Dr Who fan this probably all sounds like gibberish!
I'm really looking forward to this time with ds and we're happy to have nailed down outfits already.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> That all sounds good.  I just booked the Club Villain for me, and I must be crazy.  Already booked the D23 thing at Epcot, and the Halloween party. Was even thinking of the cheese demo on the day I leave for Universal.  Ugh.  Need to save my pennies for my December trip too.  Well, as least some of that is paid for.  Airfare, tickets all done.  I am thinking of doing the seasonal Orlando Eye, as your trip report of it sounded like fun.  I'll have to see the cost, and whether there's a military discount.
> 
> For October, found my hard to see mickey's scary ears T-shirt.  So, placed it in the luggage.  It will feel more real when I can do fast passes.  Still figuring out what days, where.  The best part about it, is the only figuring out days for USO, is relax and enjoy the parks and resort and do whatever I want whenever I want.  That's why I decided to put WDW first.  A week in Disney and a week in USO.  Like you, USO always feels like home to me too.  That, and we're looking forward to DC again.  That's also such a nice, relaxing day.
> 
> Hope all is going well. This summer is flying by.



LOL, I feel your pain....it is so hard to resist all the awesome little add-ons during the themed seasons.  The good thing is, most of them are superbly done so if you can stomach the added expense you are rarely disappointed.

I think you will really enjoy the Eye.  Tickets are pretty reasonable, really, at $39 in advance and it includes Sea Life Aquarium and Madame Tussauds as well.  The upgrade to the Christmas themed pod was only $5 each and got us not only a private ride but also VIP access (ushered in by an Eye staff member) and a Christmas cookie to enjoy while we waited.  We thought it was absolutely worth it!  So festive.



dancin Disney style said:


> Gina, if you are going to fly SW then at the same time you purchase your tickets add on the EBCI.  This should get you in the higher end of the A boarding group which could allow you to grab exit row seats.  That's your best option for Steve.  Alternately, you can upgrade your boarding slot at the gate to something in the A1-15 but the cost is higher than EBCI.  As to the TV thing, they offer free WiFi that has live TV and a selection of TV series to watch.  You can watch on your IPhone.
> 
> I live in Oakville so that shed is worth about a half million.
> 
> There truly is an app for everything



What?  You don't have the Krispy Kreme app?    Don't you have a KK in Mississauga?

We are definitely not ruling out Southwest if that ends up to be our only affordable option.  We'd rather compromise on the flight than not go at all.  So far (cross your fingers) Jetblue is virtually the same price.....so we are hoping that holds until Steve is able to get his vacation approval.   If we ended up booking SW, we will DEFINITELY be purchasing ECBI:  it will be well worth the extra cost.



Joanna71985 said:


> I live aprox 30 seconds from a Krispy Kreme (too bad I don't go as often as I should)



Lucky girl .  I should probably count my lucky stars that I_ *don't* _live close to one of their locations......I'm sure its one of those things that I would never get tired of .  Oh, my waistline .



grantclaire said:


> Hi Gina!  late to the party but the DW and I love your pre and post trip reports!  We have one more family trip planned for next March. The son will be in grade 12 and wants to bring along the GF.  This will be a grad gift for them.  She has only been to Florida once when she was four. After that we will start planning our first trip ever without kids!



, my friend!  It's never too late to join in! 

You guys have some exciting times ahead.....what a great grad gift for your son and his beloved!  And how fun to be entertaining your very first couples trip:  let me tell you, its weird and wonderful all the same time.  So different from travelling with the family, even when the "kids" are not really "kids" anymore.  And you can take advantage of vacationing during the off-season, too, when you don't have to work around school schedules.  Have you got a time frame picked out for your couples adventure?



sk8jdgca said:


> Did you see this?
> http://www.cp24.com/lifestyle/human-interest/krispy-kreme-may-be-expanding-in-canada-1.2986531



Much as I'd love to think one of those locations might make its way to SE Ontario, I'll bet a dozen donuts they'll all be in the major centres .  Kingston wouldn't be too out of reach for us, though:  at least we could be there in about an hour.  Fingers crossed!



pigletto said:


> I approve of your fuzzy trip math Gina.
> I'll be interested to see your review of Cypress Palms. If it's fantastic just pretend you hated it and shoot me a pm. Gotta keep the price low.
> 
> Ds and I have come up with our costume theme. He is a huge Dr. Who fanatic. While DH was still living in his work city during the week we started watching Dr Who together one or two nights a week. It was always a jammies and popcorn evening. So it's kind of "our thing".
> Keeping in mind how hot it can be, and wanting to be festive but not costumed from head to toe, we decided to go for subtle Dr Who theme for MNSSHP. He will be the 10th Dr with a t-shirt we ordered that looks like this..
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f257/
> He already has the hair, a sonic screwdriver, and we will get him the red or cream coloured converse.
> I have decided to go themed as the Tardis. So a Tardis t-shirt has been ordered and I found Mouse ears on Etsy with a silver bow and tardis print on the ears.
> Unless anyone reading is a Dr Who fan this probably all sounds like gibberish!
> I'm really looking forward to this time with ds and we're happy to have nailed down outfits already.



Yay for your Halloween costumes being nailed down.....you guys work FAST!     I am so happy your DS was on board to dress up:  sometimes they start to get "too cool" by that age and its harder to convince them to give in to their inner child.   It really does make for a super fun experience.

You can be sure I will provide a very detailed review of WCP, complete with lots of pictures.  I am crossing my fingers it turns out to be the _*ah-mazing*_ deal it appears to be on the surface.  It's nice to have a budget option that still makes for an incredible family vacation.   As long as its clean, comfortable and spacious, for that price I will consider it a win .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Car Rental*

Our car rental for this trip gave me cause for concern when we first booked our flights.  I was rather worried that a two week rental would end up grossly over-budget, and we'd be kicking ourselves for extending the trip out an extra week.  As soon as our airfare was booked, I made that worst-case-scenario reservation (at a whopping $550 ) and began the hunt for a more budget-pleasing rate.

You can tell we have been travelling a lot when checking car rental rates is as automatic as checking the weather report:  its long since become just something I do pretty much every day.  We have long since learned that rates can (and do) change as often....or perhaps MORE often.....than the weather, so generally speaking my persistence usually pays off.  For a while, our best car rental rates were generally secured pretty close to our departure day: generally anywhere between 2 and 4 weeks out.   For the last couple of vacations, though, that "sweet spot" was found to be much further away from our travel dates:  anywhere between 3 and 5 _*months*_ out.  

A full size car (or larger) is a must for us with Steve's height and brawny body style.   Anything smaller and I risk a grouchy driver.  

Since February, I have booked and cancelled and rebooked probably in the neighbourhood of 10 times.  After two dismal Budget experiences, we stick with either Alamo or Dollar since we've rented from both on multiple occasions and neither have let us down yet.    Right now, I'm holding reservations for both companies, a full size car with each:  a very reasonable $282 is the Dollar price (with all taxes and fees included) and $314 with Alamo.  Steve really does like picking his car from the available inventory, so Alamo is generally our preference if possible.  That said, our very first Dollar experience yielded us the ability to pick our own car:  but that's never happened since.

If prices get no better than they are now, I would still be okay with the rates we are currently holding, especially considering they are 15 day rentals.   That said, I will still keep watching until October to catch any other price drops that might happen between now and then.  Hope springs eternal!

One thing I will avoid this time is booking through RBC Travel Rewards, which I have done a couple of times in the past.  The last two rentals have had not gone entirely smoothly (with delays at pick-up with both Budget and Dollar) and the rental agencies stubbornly refused to assist when the reservation was considered a third party booking.  While RBC Travel Rewards is appealing because the final price is in Canadian funds (a real plus when the exchange rate is at 30%), if it comes with a hassle at MCO then its not worth the savings.

So, until Steve decides if he prefers the savings with Dollar to the pick-your-own-convenience of Alamo, I will continue to hold onto both reservations for the time being.  I will be watching the rates pretty much every day, and hopefully maybe Alamo will nudge out Dollar before October rolls around, anyway.

On another note......today marks *90 days* until departure .  Tomorrow, we officially cross over into the 80's!  I can't believe we are half way through July: this summer is flying.


----------



## ArwenMarie

It's funny how you can get attached to what is essentially a hotel/resort. We stay either onsite at WDW or UOR. If we have to go offsite (usually because it's a high-crowd week=$$$ or a "bonus" trip), we've only stayed at the Marriott timeshares. They've been so reliably good in Orlando I'm hesitant to book anywhere else. And they have so many I can always find a nice unit that works for us. I've been overall more satisfied with them in terms of room quality than the DVC units we have stayed in.

Now I want Krispy Kreme! I'm so glad there isn't one near me. Such a sweet tooth!


----------



## WannaGoDW

Hi Gina!
Always enjoy your reports! 
Your car rental post has me thinking about our upcoming trip and rental. When you look for car rentals, do the additional driver fees influence your decisions? I've looked at Dollar, Budget and Alamo and only Budget seems to have the additional driver at no charge
Thanks


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina, your meticulous planning has finally lit a fire under me.  I think I've secured us a couple of nights for our pre-Disney portion of the trip at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  A two-bedroom condo for two nights is vastly less expensive than two hotel rooms for two nights.  Plus a washer and dryer will be nice to have.  I'm making progress!  I hope you are in Orlando in December - maybe our paths will cross!


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! We're back from our epic journey across New York. It was awesome! I will try to send a message and catch up on your PTR later when I fire up the laptop. I did a quick skim of the PTR on my phone and noted the Krispy Kreme references...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What?  You don't have the Krispy Kreme app?    Don't you have a KK in Mississauga?


Yes, there is a KK in Mississauga but I wouldn't drive there just for a donut of any kind.  From my house it would be about a 20 minute drive and it's in an outlet  shopping area so that donut would end up costing me at least $100.  

I think I missed yesterday   it was  THAT sort of a day.
The world's first UFO landing pad was built in 1967 in St. Paul, Alberta.

(I can not confirm nor deny that may or may not have been 9 months before my birth. My mother may or may not have been abducted by Aliens.)


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> (I can not confirm nor deny that may or may not have been 9 months before my birth. My mother may or may not have been abducted by Aliens.)


Might explain a few things...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ok Gina, this is special just for you. Homemade vanilla bean cheesecake. Someday I will win you over, oh yes, someday.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Might explain a few things...


I have no idea what you could possibly mean


----------



## ElenaJane

I like the idea of a week at two different locations.  We have done a 3-resort split day over 7 days, and that was a little too much packing/waiting for room/unpacking/packing/waiting for room.... you get the picture!  

We rent from SIXT rental co. every trip.  You have to take a shuttle to get to their site, but it is quick.  I don't think we would ever get 2 weeks at under $300 though!  Good find!  Will likes the "fancy" cars SIXT has, so I don't think I will be able to convince him to try Alamo or Dollar.  He agrees to the trips though....so I know when to pick my battles in life!


----------



## pigletto

It's a shame you've had a sour experience with the RBC rental. Between the savings of being able to book in Canadian and the fact that it has come in lower than I could book direct , and being able to use my points to pay for some or all of the rental, it's still a winner with us. We've never had anything but the typical line ups thus far. I don't know what you mean by delay.. they were out of the car you booked ? I'd be interested to hear what the problems were. 
Vacation time is precious and you have to do what is comfortable for you in the end though. There are certain things we won't compromise on that others couldn't care less about, so I definitely understand.


----------



## sympatico

We usually rent our vehicle through the Costco site  ( Alamo, Enterprise, Budget, Avis ). It does save us quite a bit and allows an additional driver with Alamo. But you do have to keep checking. Prices go up and down like a yo-yo.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> It's funny how you can get attached to what is essentially a hotel/resort. We stay either onsite at WDW or UOR. If we have to go offsite (usually because it's a high-crowd week=$$$ or a "bonus" trip), we've only stayed at the Marriott timeshares. They've been so reliably good in Orlando I'm hesitant to book anywhere else. And they have so many I can always find a nice unit that works for us. I've been overall more satisfied with them in terms of room quality than the DVC units we have stayed in.
> 
> Now I want Krispy Kreme! I'm so glad there isn't one near me. Such a sweet tooth!



If our December trip comes together, we are seriously considering one of the Marriott timeshares for that vacation.  We could get SVR for the week, but a part of us is saying we should take advantage of a new experience when the price is so low (around $300 for the week).  @dancin Disney style has given the Grande Vista a great recommend, so that's the one we are leaning toward right now.  Everything hinges on those vacation days.......



WannaGoDW said:


> Hi Gina!
> Always enjoy your reports!
> Your car rental post has me thinking about our upcoming trip and rental. When you look for car rentals, do the additional driver fees influence your decisions? I've looked at Dollar, Budget and Alamo and only Budget seems to have the additional driver at no charge
> Thanks



Steve does 100% of the drivin on our vacations, so the additional driver is nice (in the event of an emergency) but not a requirement.  He actually prefers to do all the driving, and I prefer to be the passenger.....I'm definitely not clammoring to get behind the wheel (I'm happiest when I can gawk at the palm trees as we whiz down the highways ).   For families who have two people who want to trade off driving duties, though, I can see where Budget comes out on top.  Those additional driver fees can increase the price of a rental exponentially!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Gina, your meticulous planning has finally lit a fire under me.  I think I've secured us a couple of nights for our pre-Disney portion of the trip at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  A two-bedroom condo for two nights is vastly less expensive than two hotel rooms for two nights.  Plus a washer and dryer will be nice to have.  I'm making progress!  I hope you are in Orlando in December - maybe our paths will cross!



What are your December dates, Ruthie?  As of right now, if a December trip materializes for us, it will be either the 3rd to 10th or the 10th to 17th.  Would either of those weeks coincide with your plans?



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! We're back from our epic journey across New York. It was awesome! I will try to send a message and catch up on your PTR later when I fire up the laptop. I did a quick skim of the PTR on my phone and noted the Krispy Kreme references...



Welcome back!!  I am so glad to hear you had such a good vacation in Niagara Falls .    How did you enjoy the Hornblower Cruise and Cave of the Winds?  Did you end up riding the jet boats?  



dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, there is a KK in Mississauga but I wouldn't drive there just for a donut of any kind.  From my house it would be about a 20 minute drive and it's in an outlet  shopping area so that donut would end up costing me at least $100.
> 
> I think I missed yesterday   it was  THAT sort of a day.
> The world's first UFO landing pad was built in 1967 in St. Paul, Alberta.
> 
> (I can not confirm nor deny that may or may not have been 9 months before my birth. My mother may or may not have been abducted by Aliens.)



I'd pay $100 for a Krispy Kreme donut .



dancin Disney style said:


> Ok Gina, this is special just for you. Homemade vanilla bean cheesecake. *Someday I will win you over, oh yes, someday.*
> View attachment 182214



No.  Nope.  Never.  Not happening.  I'd rather eat dirt .








ElenaJane said:


> I like the idea of a week at two different locations.  We have done a 3-resort split day over 7 days, and that was a little too much packing/waiting for room/unpacking/packing/waiting for room.... you get the picture!
> 
> We rent from SIXT rental co. every trip.  You have to take a shuttle to get to their site, but it is quick.  I don't think we would ever get 2 weeks at under $300 though!  Good find!  Will likes the "fancy" cars SIXT has, so I don't think I will be able to convince him to try Alamo or Dollar.  *He agrees to the trips though....so I know when to pick my battles in life!*



Oh, how I can appreciate that philosophy.  It's one I live by as well.  I figure Steve humours me on MANY aspects of our vacations, so the least I can do is be agreeable to the rare few things that he insists on as well.  He's worth it  .



pigletto said:


> It's a shame you've had a sour experience with the RBC rental. Between the savings of being able to book in Canadian and the fact that it has come in lower than I could book direct , and being able to use my points to pay for some or all of the rental, it's still a winner with us. We've never had anything but the typical line ups thus far. I don't know what you mean by delay.. they were out of the car you booked ? I'd be interested to hear what the problems were.
> Vacation time is precious and you have to do what is comfortable for you in the end though. There are certain things we won't compromise on that others ciouldn't care less about, so I definitely understand.



When we rented with Budget at Christmas through RBC, they ran out of vehicles and we were delayed for hours while we waited for the SUV we reserved.  RBC Travel wouldn't help because they said it was Budget's issue to fix, and Budget wouldn't help because it was a 3rd party reservation (we tried calling both customer service departments while we waited in line for almost 2 hours, only to find they were out of cars when we did get to the counter).

When we rented with Dollar in April through RBC, we had delays at pick up because I reserved the car with my credit card and Steve as the primary driver.  Apparently their systems have changed since our last rental with Dollar and now the primary driver's credit card must be used to pay for the charges (even in a pre-pay scenario through a third party).   It caused us at least a half an hour delay at the kiosk in the garage as they tried to straighten things out.   

Between the two back-to-back issues, its definitely made us find the value in a rental direct with an agency.  At least if things go wonky at the last minute, most of the competitor agencies at MCO are willing to price match at the time of pick up as long as the rental is not prepaid.  I will miss that savings, though, and probably cringe a little (okay, maybe a lot!) when I see the converted amount on my credit card statement .



sympatico said:


> We usually rent our vehicle through the Costco site  ( Alamo, Enterprise, Budget, Avis ). It does save us quite a bit and allows an additional driver with Alamo. But you do have to keep checking. Prices go up and down like a yo-yo.



I have also heard great things about the rates through Costco, but sadly, we're not members.  If they ever build one a little closer to my house (the nearest is an hour away) then I would be happy to change that .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I missed making note of it yesterday, but we've officially entered






on the vacation countdown!

To be more specific, we're currently sitting at *88 days to go*  .


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome back!! I am so glad to hear you had such a good vacation in Niagara Falls . How did you enjoy the Hornblower Cruise and Cave of the Winds? Did you end up riding the jet boats?



We did Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds. Both were a blast, literally! We did not do the jet boats this trip, but I hope we'll make it back someday and do that as well as explore the Canadian side.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, that means I am getting closer to my 60 day mark!  Already, in less than a week, times changed on WDW's website, and now one of my days has no hours for AK.  How do they think people plan?  Even though it is just me, I am still a little frustrated.  

And yeah, for both October and December, car rental prices I have from Alamo are still the lowest.  I like driving, so I do most of it.  This time, I may let my DS drive.  Here is hoping he passes his driver's test next week.

So, hope you are having a nice weekend.  Hotter than a sauna so far, as we will be around 96 degrees with humidity in the 60 percent.  Might as well wear my bathing suit to work. LoL


----------



## vrajewski10513

I think I'm starting to break my husband Gina... He was adamant that we can't do a December trip. Then, last night he's online looking at prices and asking questions about us staying at Disney vs. Universal, asking about flights, and even a LONGER stay.. I'M MAKING GROUND!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If our December trip comes together, we are seriously considering one of the Marriott timeshares for that vacation.  We could get SVR for the week, but a part of us is saying we should take advantage of a new experience when the price is so low (around $300 for the week).  @dancin Disney style has given the Grande Vista a great recommend, so that's the one we are leaning toward right now.  Everything hinges on those vacation days.......


You can get the MGV for $300 for the whole week?????  You better jump on that.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> No.  Nope.  Never.  Not happening.  I'd rather eat dirt .


I can make you a dirt cheesecake.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> When we rented with Dollar in April through RBC, we had delays at pick up because I reserved the car with my credit card and Steve as the primary driver.  Apparently their systems have changed since our last rental with Dollar and now the primary driver's credit card must be used to pay for the charges (even in a pre-pay scenario through a third party).
> 
> I have also heard great things about the rates through Costco, but sadly, we're not members.  If they ever build one a little closer to my house (the nearest is an hour away) then I would be happy to change that .



In my experience the reservation always had to be in the name of the driver with that drivers credit card.  I have a feeling you some how got away with it before.  I'm sure it happens all day long at the rental counter and some staff let it go while others do not.

A Costco membership is only about $55 it might be worth while for you to get one just for the rental perks if you plan to continue renting cars three times a year. Costco has saved me a ton on rentals.  My best to date was a 13 day rental for $131 tax incl.  

 You can also shop online with them and there are things like attraction tickets that come to you via email.


----------



## dancin Disney style

The fire hydrant is believed to have been invented by an engineer named Fredrick Graff, but this can't be verified because the patent was destroyed in a fire at the patent office in 1836.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> We did Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds. Both were a blast, literally! We did not do the jet boats this trip, but I hope we'll make it back someday and do that as well as explore the Canadian side.



So happy to hear  .   The Canadian side is a must-do at some point, for sure.....Great Wolf Lodge, Fallsview Waterpark, Bird Kingdom, the Butterfly Conservatory, the Spanish Aero Car, the Oh Canada Eh! dinner show, Clifton Hill, Greg Frewin's theatre, and the jet boats could easily fill another 5 days on a future trip.  Something to keep in mind for next summer .



Lynne G said:


> Eek, that means I am getting closer to my 60 day mark!  Already, in less than a week, times changed on WDW's website, and now one of my days has no hours for AK.  How do they think people plan?  Even though it is just me, I am still a little frustrated.
> 
> And yeah, for both October and December, car rental prices I have from Alamo are still the lowest.  I like driving, so I do most of it.  This time, I may let my DS drive.  Here is hoping he passes his driver's test next week.
> 
> So, hope you are having a nice weekend.  Hotter than a sauna so far, as we will be around 96 degrees with humidity in the 60 percent.  Might as well wear my bathing suit to work. LoL



We're hot here too, and painfully dry.  We haven't had any substantial rain in FOREVER.  Our lush green spring quickly morphed into a dusty, brown and dry summer.  

How exciting that your DS is taking his drivers test next week......I am sure he will do great!   Sending him some good luck vibes from his friends here in the north country .    Here's to test success and safe travels thereafter .



vrajewski10513 said:


> I think I'm starting to break my husband Gina... He was adamant that we can't do a December trip. Then, last night he's online looking at prices and asking questions about us staying at Disney vs. Universal, asking about flights, and even a LONGER stay.. I'M MAKING GROUND!



YES!!!!     You go, girl!   

You guys are young and able to travel, so your (unsolicited) advice from this old girl is to do so while you can without even giving it a second thought.  Another friend of ours passed away suddenly this past week, a wonderful lady in her early 50's:  the mom of one of Jake's high school basketball teammates.   This is our second close acquaintance to die unexpectedly this year:  the dad of one of Jake's high school friends passed away in March from a heart attack (he was only in his early 40's, and fit as a fiddle:  he and his wife literally ran marathons for fun in their leisure time).   It sure has been a wake-up call year:  what a reminder that time is guaranteed to NONE of us.  

Which December dates have you shortlisted down to?  



dancin Disney style said:


> You can get the MGV for $300 for the whole week?????  You better jump on that.



Interval International has one of the weeks we are looking at for $297, Saturday to Saturday......we suspected that was an incredible price, but you have convinced me.  The other week is $387 (also very reasonable).  There's no availability there for the third set of dates, but there is at the other Marriott timeshare resorts (two bed/two bath villas for $327 for the week).   We can't jump on anything until we find out if Steve can get the 3rd to the 10th, the 10th to the 17th, or the 17th to the 24th off.....but we're ready to pull the trigger and reserve as soon as we have that confirmation.




dancin Disney style said:


> I can make you a dirt cheesecake.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

What  have we covered so far?  The itinerary, flights, the park-and-fly hotel, accommodations, and car rental.  That, then, should bring us to….


*ATTRACTIONS*


As my PTR title suggests and I touched on briefly in earlier posts, we’re doubling up a lot on this vacation:  over the course of two weeks, we’re hitting up many parks twice (though in some cases, those two visits to the same place are poised to be different experiences for various reasons).   Having two days at our disposal at the same park is a rather calming influence:  it takes away the feeling of having to see it all and do it all in a single visit.  It definitely makes our vacation feel more relaxing on the whole, even if there is something going on virtually every day.


Since we have annual passes to both SeaWorld and Aquatica, visiting those attractions twice each was a no-brainer.  SeaWorld has their Halloween Spooktacular events running on select dates (https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/events/seaWorlds-halloween-spooktacular/) so we have arranged the itinerary to ensure that one of our visits falls on one of the dates that the seasonal events are being offered.  While we have enjoyed their Christmas Celebration in the past and even had a taste of their Summer Nights events on one trip, this will be our first time at the Halloween Spooktacular.  Our second SeaWorld visit is slated for mid-week (on a non-Spooktacular day) which will hopefully be less crowded than during the special events.






For Aquatica, we have two mid-week dates selected on our second week of vacation:  we figure, by then, we’ll be ready to enjoy two low-key days in the water.  We have rented cabanas for both days (thanks to our AP discount, we paid just $44.10 plus tax for each rental) which will give us a large locker in the cabana, our own fridge, 12 bottles of Dasani water, rental towels, and in-park discounts in addition to the use of the cabana .






Parking is free at both SW & AQ with our AP’s, and our annual Photokey will still be valid so we can get all of our digital pictures from both visits to each park.


Two days at Discovery Cove were also possible thanks to the deep discount offered to SeaWorld parks passmembers:  our day resort admission was just $99 per person, per day. 






We opted to forego the dolphin swim this time since we’ve been lucky enough to swim with the dolphins at DC three times on past visits, and to enhance the “relaxability” of those days:  not having to be mindful of a dolphin swim time means we have literally no schedule from the time we arrive until the time the park closes.  Beautiful.   The DC price includes unlimited quantities of breakfast, lunch, all snacks, and beverages (including alcohol) in addition to the park activities, plus parking, a snorkel, a family photo, locker usage, towels, and even sunscreen are all provided complimentary.  We are likely to Uber from the Vistana to DC on both dates this time so that Steve can enjoy a beverage or two (or more) without worry.   We have never been to DC just as a couple and this these are easily our two most anticipated days of the trip .







Well, okay.  Maybe they are tied as our two most anticipated days.  We also two Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Parties booked and yeah, we’re pretty pumped about those too .







When the ticket prices were released for this year’s event, we were gutted:  they were about $20 per person more than we paid in 2015 which quite honestly we found to be an excessively large increase.   Much as we adored last year’s parties, the price hike coupled with the still-awful exchange rate had us agreeing to take a pass this October.  It was the financially responsible thing to do.


A most amazing and special Vacation Angel, however, had other plans for us:  in true Disney Magic _“Where Dreams Come True”_ style, we were gifted with passes to not one, but TWO parties .   Just when we didn’t think the trip could get any more epic, the bar was raised yet again and we were pixie dusted with passes to the Hallowishes Dessert Party for one of our nights .   This year we have had more love, more generosity and more kindness bestowed on us than we have in our entire lives, and we are so stinking grateful (not to mentioned indebted) to the incredible folks who have made it possible.  I can only hope they know how much they have touched our hearts, and how much joy they have brought to our 2016 vacations .


We will definitely be dressing up for both parties:  pirates for one , and (hopefully) gangsters for the other.  The latter, of course, hinges on whether we can get something suitable to fit my Big Steve for that second set of costumes (which will then also be used for Capone’s Dinner Show).  If the plans for gangster wear falls short, then we’ll be pirates for both events.






I must admit, while I think it’s a ridiculous cost and a crazy huge splurge, I am super excited for the Hallowishes Dessert Party.  I know the reviews  have been mixed at best, but I wonder if a big part of that is the fact that the experience comes with such a substantial price tag.  The desserts look super cute and I love the idea of reserved spaces for the parade and fireworks viewing, so it’s an upgrade that has us both pretty jazzed up.  On that visit, we’ll probably skip dinner entirely (and just grab something later in the night if we find we are peckish) so we can enjoy as much of the dessert party offerings as possible.  On our second party night, we kick off the evening with a character dinner at Crystal Palace (which Steve has wanted to return to since our first visit 2009).  We will make FP+ selections for the first night (when we have the Hallowishes Dessert Party) but probably not for the second, since we have the ADR to work around.   I am in the midst of organizing a Memory Maker Share on another forum so that we will have all photos from both nights for a very affordable price (under $30).  






Two parties last year was so much fun:  there was no pressure or rush to try and cram everything in on a single night.  We have intentionally scheduled in nothing else on the morning/early afternoon of our party days (affording us the chance to sleep in and/or grab a nap before heading to the MK for a 4 pm entry) nor anything for the following mornings (so we can stay until close and sleep in the next day as late as we would like).  The only thing I am little bummed about is that one of our favourite rides, Big Thunder Mountain, will be down for refurb on both of our party dates .  We have vowed to ensure we hit up Seven Dwarfs Mine Train for the first time instead.....we missed that ride last year, at both parties.


*Attractions* to be continued…….

87 day to go!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Hi there - another Canadian joining in!  Just read your April trip report and thought it was so funny that we were there at the same time doing many of the same things!  We also love Universal, Discovery Cove, Sea World and Aquatica. This past trip was our first where we stayed off-site for our whole trip...we have done different combination trips before this one.

On this past trip, we rented our car with Budget through Air Miles.  It was a first for us and I was worried about some of the issues you identified with RBC but we had no problems and it was very cost-effective.  This was the breakdown for a "Premium" car for 11 days:
   AIR MILES reward miles 2,620
   AIR MILES Booking Fee due at booking: CAD 11.30
   Taxes & Fees due at pickup USD 81.72

I also wanted to ask whether or not you have ever done a cost breakdown on the value of your Sea World and/or Universal Annual Passes.  It is something I have considered but don't know that we go enough to justify it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mjhtvchick said:


> Hi there - another Canadian joining in!  Just read your April trip report and thought it was so funny that we were there at the same time doing many of the same things!  We also love Universal, Discovery Cove, Sea World and Aquatica. This past trip was our first where we stayed off-site for our whole trip...we have done different combination trips before this one.
> 
> On this past trip, we rented our car with Budget through Air Miles.  It was a first for us and I was worried about some of the issues you identified with RBC but we had no problems and it was very cost-effective.  This was the breakdown for a "Premium" car for 11 days:
> AIR MILES reward miles 2,620
> AIR MILES Booking Fee due at booking: CAD 11.30
> Taxes & Fees due at pickup USD 81.72
> 
> I also wanted to ask whether or not you have ever done a cost breakdown on the value of your Sea World and/or Universal Annual Passes.  It is something I have considered but don't know that we go enough to justify it.



I think I must be the world's most awful air miles collector.  It will take me 50 years to have enough to redeem for anything worthwhile.  I am always impressed with how well folks can do at collecting those.....I don't know whether its our location (not many stores here that offer them) or whether I'm just air miles inept .

Our annual passes have paid for themselves 10 times over......the value we have received from them is HUGE.  I can kind of do a run-down of our SeaWorld passes, if you'd like (keeping it just to Steve and I for simplicity purposes):

We paid $192 for 2 two-park annual passes (valid for 365 days at both SeaWorld and Aquatica Orlando) on the 2015 annual Black Friday sale.  That works out to $96 each.  _(A one-day ticket to SeaWorld only, if purchased at the gate, is $99)
_
So far, we have used them for admission on our December 2015 and April/May 2016 trips.  We have spent 3 full days at SeaWorld and 2 full days at Aquatica over the course of those trips (so 5 park days so far).

We took advantage of the BOGO offer to passmembers on the Behind the Scenes tour, so that saved us $39.

Our parking has been free on all visits (saving $20 each time at SeaWorld and $18 .... I think .... each time at Aquatica).

We saved 20% (if I remember correctly) on our Christmas dining packages for Christmas Day last year.  

We have saved 10% or more on all of our shopping and dining on all other visits to SeaWorld, including Quick Queue.

We saved 10% on the cost of Dine with Shamu in May.

We saved 10% on our cabana rentals, all-day dining, and Quick Queue at Aquatica in both December and Spring 2016.

We saved $15 as passmembers on our annual Photokey, plus value of the tax (the regular price is $149.99 plus tax, the passmember price is $134.99 with tax).

We are poised to visit the parks 4 more times on our October trip, two days at each of SeaWorld and Aquatica.   We will save 10% on our dining and shopping again at both parks, we have already saved 10% on our two cabana rentals for that vacation (those are already booked ).  We will also save the parking.

We have two days at DC booked for October, which is saving us $80 each person, each day off the non-passmember rate (we paid $99 each, the general public price for our dates is $179 per guest).

If our plans for a one-week December trip works out, I am sure we will return AT LEAST to SeaWorld for a day for their Christmas Celebration, so that will be another park admission, another parking fee, and more dining savings to add to the value.  We will also be able to take advantage of the 30% savings offer to passmembers during the month of October for the Christmas Celebration dining packages.....so up, up, up goes the savings tally again.

Not bad for $96 each!!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> YES!!!!  You go, girl!
> 
> You guys are young and able to travel, so your (unsolicited) advice from this old girl is to do so while you can without even giving it a second thought. Another friend of ours passed away suddenly this past week, a wonderful lady in her early 50's: the mom of one of Jake's high school basketball teammates. This is our second close acquaintance to die unexpectedly this year: the dad of one of Jake's high school friends passed away in March from a heart attack (he was only in his early 40's, and fit as a fiddle: he and his wife literally ran marathons for fun in their leisure time). It sure has been a wake-up call year: what a reminder that time is guaranteed to NONE of us.
> 
> Which December dates have you shortlisted down to?


That's what I'm saying!! We're planning to start trying to expand our family early next year so this December could potentially be our last guilt-free, kid-free chance on a vacation for quite some time!  Believe me, I can't wait to be able to bring kids down there on vacation. But it would be great to squeeze one more trip in for just Jeremy and I at Christmas! 

After looking at flight prices it was narrowed down to sometime during the first two weeks of December. We didn't want to do early November because we come back from our fall trip on October 8th, so that's a little too soon. Late November and late December due to their respective holidays the flights are outrageous... So that sticks us right into early December. We're looking at about $245 R/T non-stop with Southwest. Jeremy's still not sold, but I still have a little time to work it out!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think I must be the world's most awful air miles collector.  It will take me 50 years to have enough to redeem for anything worthwhile.  I am always impressed with how well folks can do at collecting those.....I don't know whether its our location (not many stores here that offer them) or whether I'm just air miles inept .
> 
> Our annual passes have paid for themselves 10 times over......the value we have received from them is HUGE.  I can kind of do a run-down of our SeaWorld passes, if you'd like (keeping it just to Steve and I for simplicity purposes):
> 
> We paid $192 for 2 two-park annual passes (valid for 365 days at both SeaWorld and Aquatica Orlando) on the 2015 annual Black Friday sale.  That works out to $96 each.  _(A one-day ticket to SeaWorld only, if purchased at the gate, is $99)
> _
> So far, we have used them for admission on our December 2015 and April/May 2016 trips.  We have spent 3 full days at SeaWorld and 2 full days at Aquatica over the course of those trips (so 5 park days so far).
> 
> We took advantage of the BOGO offer to passmembers on the Behind the Scenes tour, so that saved us $39.
> 
> Our parking has been free on all visits (saving $20 each time at SeaWorld and $18 .... I think .... each time at Aquatica).
> 
> We saved 20% (if I remember correctly) on our Christmas dining packages for Christmas Day last year.
> 
> We have saved 10% or more on all of our shopping and dining on all other visits to SeaWorld, including Quick Queue.
> 
> We saved 10% on the cost of Dine with Shamu in May.
> 
> We saved 10% on our cabana rentals, all-day dining, and Quick Queue at Aquatica in both December and Spring 2016.
> 
> We saved $15 as passmembers on our annual Photokey, plus value of the tax (the regular price is $149.99 plus tax, the passmember price is $134.99 with tax).
> 
> We are poised to visit the parks 4 more times on our October trip, two days at each of SeaWorld and Aquatica.   We will save 10% on our dining and shopping again at both parks, we have already saved 10% on our two cabana rentals for that vacation (those are already booked ).  We will also save the parking.
> 
> We have two days at DC booked for October, which is saving us $80 each person, each day off the non-passmember rate (we paid $99 each, the general public price for our dates is $179 per guest).
> 
> If our plans for a one-week December trip works out, I am sure we will return AT LEAST to SeaWorld for a day for their Christmas Celebration, so that will be another park admission, another parking fee, and more dining savings to add to the value.  We will also be able to take advantage of the 30% savings offer to passmembers during the month of October for the Christmas Celebration dining packages.....so up, up, up goes the savings tally again.
> 
> Not bad for $96 each!!




That's awesome Gina!  Well worth it, for sure!  We are also a family of three - DD is 12 so we are still responsible for her costs but factoring in all the discounts, especially DC, and the free parking, there is definite value there.


----------



## Raeven

We did the Hallowishes dessert party last year. I think I told you that already, but I can give you a more in depth review because we really found it to be worth it, and I have quite a few pictures from it. Sadly we're not doing it this year (although I can't really be upset with the why). We're actually doing it at the Christmas party this year, and since it is a lot of extra money we decided to only do one. We've never been to MVMCP so it was no brainer which one to pick. 

Last year we checked in before the first parade viewing and we're given lanyards. We got a seat curbside, and we arrived pretty close to the parade time. (There wasn't a lot of people there). Afterwards we were led to the Tomorrowland Terrace for dessert. What I liked better about last year was the reserved seating which has changed within the last year for the dessert parties. It did make us reconsider even booking the Christmas one, but all tables are supposed to have a good view. We were also allowed to get up and stand at the railing for fireworks last year, which should still be doable unless they've moved the tables in front of it. If everyone is sitting however it should still be a decent view. Then we had a variety of desserts to choose from. Though we did still have an early dinner before the party started. Josh is gluten free so he had his own tray. I thought we had a good view of the fireworks though. We did miss a few things because we we're busy with the party, but with two days it shouldn't be a problem. (We had 2 days planned last year, but we ended up missing the 2nd one because it was pouring). I look forward to doing one where we have more free time this year, but for the first time we went we thought it was a great experience. It's really great to not have to stress about the parade and firework viewing spots, and since regular dessert parties only include fireworks the parade is an important added bonus for me. (Josh isn't as big on the parades).


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What are your December dates, Ruthie? As of right now, if a December trip materializes for us, it will be either the 3rd to 10th or the 10th to 17th. Would either of those weeks coincide with your plans?



We arrive in Orlando on December 6th with two nights at Bonnet Creek and then checking into WDW on December 8th for five nights.  Coming back to reality on December 13th.  I'm considering doing a pre-trip report.  I like the idea of writing everything out and as each day passes, I'm getting more and more excited.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Interval International has one of the weeks we are looking at for $297, Saturday to Saturday......we suspected that was an incredible price, but you have convinced me.  The other week is $387 (also very reasonable).  There's no availability there for the third set of dates, but there is at the other Marriott timeshare resorts (two bed/two bath villas for $327 for the week).   We can't jump on anything until we find out if Steve can get the 3rd to the 10th, the 10th to the 17th, or the 17th to the 24th off.....but we're ready to pull the trigger and reserve as soon as we have that confirmation.


 $297....really????  Just be sure it's not a studio suite or you won't have kitchen and laundry. That place is $250-$300(2br) per night if you book on their website and there are no consolidator sites that sell it for less.  OMG, I need a friend with an II membership.

The other Marriott resorts are also really nice.  One of them is geared more towards kids, Harbour Lake I think.


----------



## chicagoshannon

dancin Disney style said:


> $297....really????  Just be sure it's not a studio suite or you won't have kitchen and laundry. That place is $250-$300(2br) per night if you book on their website and there are no consolidator sites that sell it for less.  OMG, I need a friend with an II membership.
> 
> The other Marriott resorts are also really nice.  One of them is geared more towards kids, Harbour Lake I think.


We love Harbour Lake.  The hot tubs are HUGE!  There's a nice sports bar with good food there.  I agree that $297 is a steal for a Mariott property.  We usually pay $600+ for a 2 bedroom for a week through Interval.  I'm currently searching for end of January and they're charging $900ish for a 2 bedroom!


----------



## klacey1

Joining in! I love your love of the city of Orlando  I genuinely enjoy being in the city and could not be any of the parks as well. Your plans look like an awesome mix of relaxation and fun and I am super jealous of some of your meal plans! Trails End dinner has been on my bucket list for a long time, and I can highly recommend Longhorn Steakhouse (pretzel appetizer is soooo good!) and Maggianos (wonderful lasagna) for great food and excellent portions!
If you can make your December trip happen, I also HIGHLY recommend Marriott Grande Vista. It's a gorgeous resort, soooooo close to Sea World and has one of my favorite pools of anywhere I've traveled. Great prices and quality for food and drinks at the pool bar. Rooms are large and well-kept. It's definitely my favorite non WDW/Universal hotel in Orlando. I'll be there for two nights in September and can't wait!


----------



## ArwenMarie

I just love this trip's park days! It's going to be amazing  What a great price on the DC days, I didn't know about that benefit of the AP.


----------



## dancin Disney style

chicagoshannon said:


> We love Harbour Lake.  The hot tubs are HUGE!  There's a nice sports bar with good food there.  I agree that $297 is a steal for a Mariott property.  We usually pay $600+ for a 2 bedroom for a week through Interval.  I'm currently searching for end of January and they're charging $900ish for a 2 bedroom!


You guys need to hook a friend up on the great prices. I would be very happy with $600.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> That's what I'm saying!! We're planning to start trying to expand our family early next year so this December could potentially be our last guilt-free, kid-free chance on a vacation for quite some time!  Believe me, I can't wait to be able to bring kids down there on vacation. But it would be great to squeeze one more trip in for just Jeremy and I at Christmas!
> 
> After looking at flight prices it was narrowed down to sometime during the first two weeks of December. We didn't want to do early November because we come back from our fall trip on October 8th, so that's a little too soon. Late November and late December due to their respective holidays the flights are outrageous... So that sticks us right into early December. We're looking at about $245 R/T non-stop with Southwest. Jeremy's still not sold, but I still have a little time to work it out!



Early December should be *super* nice .  The Christmas events will be in full swing but you're still a couple of weeks from the really BIG crowds.  I can't wait to hear if things work out for a holiday season trip for you!!  I have my fingers and toes all crossed!  



mjhtvchick said:


> That's awesome Gina!  Well worth it, for sure!  We are also a family of three - DD is 12 so we are still responsible for her costs but factoring in all the discounts, especially DC, and the free parking, there is definite value there.



We got equally good value from our Universal AP's as well.  4 trips in total before they expired.  If you are relatively certain you will be spending multiple weeks in Orlando throughout the year, you generally can't go wrong with annual passes.



Raeven said:


> We did the Hallowishes dessert party last year. I think I told you that already, but I can give you a more in depth review because we really found it to be worth it, and I have quite a few pictures from it. Sadly we're not doing it this year (although I can't really be upset with the why). We're actually doing it at the Christmas party this year, and since it is a lot of extra money we decided to only do one. We've never been to MVMCP so it was no brainer which one to pick.
> 
> Last year we checked in before the first parade viewing and we're given lanyards. We got a seat curbside, and we arrived pretty close to the parade time. (There wasn't a lot of people there). Afterwards we were led to the Tomorrowland Terrace for dessert. What I liked better about last year was the reserved seating which has changed within the last year for the dessert parties. It did make us reconsider even booking the Christmas one, but all tables are supposed to have a good view. We were also allowed to get up and stand at the railing for fireworks last year, which should still be doable unless they've moved the tables in front of it. If everyone is sitting however it should still be a decent view. Then we had a variety of desserts to choose from. Though we did still have an early dinner before the party started. Josh is gluten free so he had his own tray. I thought we had a good view of the fireworks though. We did miss a few things because we we're busy with the party, but with two days it shouldn't be a problem. (We had 2 days planned last year, but we ended up missing the 2nd one because it was pouring). I look forward to doing one where we have more free time this year, but for the first time we went we thought it was a great experience. It's really great to not have to stress about the parade and firework viewing spots, and since regular dessert parties only include fireworks the parade is an important added bonus for me. (Josh isn't as big on the parades).
> 
> View attachment 182583
> 
> View attachment 182586
> View attachment 182573
> 
> View attachment 182574
> 
> 
> View attachment 182581
> View attachment 182582



FANTASTIC pictures  .  Those desserts are simply adorable (the oreo one with the Mickey ears is just so darn cute!!).....I hope they tasted as good as they looked.  They certain have the fun factor down if nothing else!



Ruthie5671 said:


> We arrive in Orlando on December 6th with two nights at Bonnet Creek and then checking into WDW on December 8th for five nights.  Coming back to reality on December 13th.  I'm considering doing a pre-trip report.  I like the idea of writing everything out and as each day passes, I'm getting more and more excited.



Yes!!  A PTR is so much fun to do....and it's definitely motivating.  If you decide to get one started, be sure to post your link here on this thread so we can all follow along.  

Your dates are great!  December in Orlando is _*so*_ festive.  Honestly, even though its warm, I find it feels even more Christmassy there than it does here in the north.  We might have the snow, but Florida just seems to ooze holiday cheer. 

Man, I hope that our impromptu December trip pans out.  If Steve can't get those vacation days approved, I'm going to need some serious virtual hugs from you guys.  And a year's supply of chocolate to help numb the pain of disappointment .



dancin Disney style said:


> $297....really????  Just be sure it's not a studio suite or you won't have kitchen and laundry. That place is $250-$300(2br) per night if you book on their website and there are no consolidator sites that sell it for less.  OMG, I need a friend with an II membership.
> 
> The other Marriott resorts are also really nice.  One of them is geared more towards kids, Harbour Lake I think.



Yep, that's for a one bedroom villa, not the studio.  You have taught me well and I was sure to double check because laundry is a _*must*_.  I hate, hate, hate taking a suitcase full of dirty clothes home.

As for needing a friend with an II membership ... what am I, chopped liver?  



chicagoshannon said:


> We love Harbour Lake.  The hot tubs are HUGE!  There's a nice sports bar with good food there.  I agree that $297 is a steal for a Mariott property.  We usually pay $600+ for a 2 bedroom for a week through Interval.  I'm currently searching for end of January and they're charging $900ish for a 2 bedroom!



If we can secure Steve's vacation days for the 17th to 24th (which is our first choice), we have can have our pick of Grand Vista, Cypress Harbour, Harbour Lake or Sabal Palms....all two bedroom/two bath....for $327 for the week.  Ditto for Sheraton Vistana Resort.  Picking is going to be SUPER tough.  We will proabably give Harbour Lake a pass simply because we have no kids along (and it sounds like its a better fit for families), but Cypress Harbour and Grande Vista are definitely looking like great options.



klacey1 said:


> Joining in! I love your love of the city of Orlando  I genuinely enjoy being in the city and could not be any of the parks as well. Your plans look like an awesome mix of relaxation and fun and I am super jealous of some of your meal plans! Trails End dinner has been on my bucket list for a long time, and I can highly recommend Longhorn Steakhouse (pretzel appetizer is soooo good!) and Maggianos (wonderful lasagna) for great food and excellent portions!
> If you can make your December trip happen, I also HIGHLY recommend Marriott Grande Vista. It's a gorgeous resort, soooooo close to Sea World and has one of my favorite pools of anywhere I've traveled. Great prices and quality for food and drinks at the pool bar. Rooms are large and well-kept. It's definitely my favorite non WDW/Universal hotel in Orlando. I'll be there for two nights in September and can't wait!



Hi klacey!   to the thread!

Great feedback on our restaurant plans....its always reassuring to hear that we've made some good choices.  I am just hoping all the walking and swimming will help keep all that deliciousness from finding its way straight to my hips .

I also appreciate you sharing your personal experiences with MGV.  I'm always a bit hesitant to branch out when the Vistana is an option (sometimes its comforting to "go with what you know") but the Marriott properties definitely sound like they might be a fun and enjoyable change.  Now.....if we could just get those bloody vacation days approved!!  Ugh, this waiting is killing me  .



ArwenMarie said:


> I just love this trip's park days! It's going to be amazing  What a great price on the DC days, I didn't know about that benefit of the AP.



The DC discount is one of our favourite perks .  But then again, DC is also our favourite park .   I could spend every day of our trip there and be quite content.



dancin Disney style said:


> You guys need to hook a friend up on the great prices. I would be very happy with $600.



Were you thinking of a squeezing in a trip in the coming months?  If you want, I'd be happy to look up prices for ya.....just let me know what month/week and I will see what's available.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooooh, if you do go and leave on the 24th of Decenber, we arrive the 22nd.  So awesome if we could say hello in December and maybe even a quick hi in October.  I will be crossing my fingers and toes all works out and Steve gets the time off.

Now, do I want to spend even more money on fruit and wine events?  So tempted.  Disney Visa is getting a workout.

Have a nice night.


----------



## livingthedream

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We will definitely be dressing up for both parties: pirates for one , and (hopefully) gangsters for the other. The latter, of course, hinges on whether we can get something suitable to fit my Big Steve for that second set of costumes (which will then also be used for Capone’s Dinner Show). If the plans for gangster wear falls short, then we’ll be pirates for both events.



Hi Gina: 

I hop in rarely, but I just wanted to say that my "big-guy" and I did the gangster/flapper thing at a 2012 Disney Halloween party for my 50th, and it worked out really well!  My guy is 5'10" and approximately 290lbs.  He used to life weights in a big way so he still has a big chest and tree trunks for legs, although when you don't use the muscles like he did as a young man, welllll, let's just say gravity takes charge a bit! 

Anyway, rather than trying to find a "canned" costume from a store that would fit, we ended up getting him black walking shorts, a short-sleeve black button down shirt, white tie, black runners with black socks, and the piece-de-resistance was a black leather fedora.  We are just in the middle of moving, so accessing a pic right now is probably beyond reach at the moment, but thought I would share our "work-around".  Once things settle a bit, I'll see if I can access a pic to show you.

I did buy a flapper outfit from a costume store (beads and boa included ), and many people commented on our outfits.  So don't give up hope if you can't find a costume from a store.  I am sure you could pull something "gangster-ish" together for Steve just using "regular" clothes.

Good luck! 
Bev


----------



## ArwenMarie

Thanks Gina! Our next trip is all WDW, but maybe a 2017 one, I will have to consult with you on DC and SW. I know the kids would love it.


----------



## pigletto

Today is a dangerous day for me. I can feel it. All this talk of Christmas season trips and pictures of Disney, and reading positive threads about the great Disney trips people are having is making my credit card yell at me from my purse. "Hey!! Come take me out of here and we can book a trip for 2017!! C'mon.. you know you want to!!"

What's a girl to do? I desperately want to go back to Disney and Orlando next year. I think I need to stop reading on the Dis today. Or just go ahead and pick a date and book something for next year since we all know it's going to happen anyway. I would love for it to be Christmas time but December 2017 feels way too far away. Anyway, you guys just keep posting all these fun pictures and talking about December and then I can blame you when DH asks. I already blamed someone else in another thread as well. 2017 dates will be picked today. I can feel it in my trip planning bones.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> has given the *Grande Vist*a


Probably our favorite resort. Can try to find pics later. We do love all the Marriotts though, although we haven't stayed at Harbour Lake recently. We found the 2 bedrooms at GV a bit small for the 5 of us (2 bed) but for 2 people a one bed is still spacious. I really liked Sabal Palms last year as you have access to all the new pools/slides at World Center as well, and the overall unit was bigger; The bathroom was huge - however it has a glass wall shower and with the cutout in the bathroom wall (high up like a transom) it made the bedroom very light at crack of dawn every day. Didn't bother me as I am up early every day on vacation anyway (I can _sleep_ at home!)

We just had to renew our II memebership-offering 3 years for $227-good deal as they are getting ready to raise prices again. And apparently they now charge if you exchange for a unit larger than your own. We have a 3 bed/3bath to exchange so it shouldn't bother us much but for those who have 1 or 2 bed but need a larger unit when exchanging now have to pay upcharge fee.  Deposited our next 2 years of our unit to try to get a Hawaii unit next July.

Sounds like your trip is coming together Gina!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Ooooh, if you do go and leave on the 24th of Decenber, we arrive the 22nd.  So awesome if we could say hello in December and maybe even a quick hi in October.  I will be crossing my fingers and toes all works out and Steve gets the time off.
> 
> Now, do I want to spend even more money on fruit and wine events?  So tempted.  Disney Visa is getting a workout.
> 
> Have a nice night.



LOL, I hear you on the credit card workout .   My Mastercard has been so well-used lately (no exchange fee with Chase) I swear it might catch fire if we book a December trip.  I'm piling up the points, that's for sure......my statement credit in November should be mighty substantial at the rate we're going!!

I will absolutely take you up on a Dismeet if our December dates get confirmed.  Steve has promised me he will beg (if necessary) for that third week of December.....have I mentioned lately how much I simply love that man  ?   That said, we have a workable scenario (flights + accommodations) for all three weeks of that month, so surely ONE of the three will get approved.  I would say "what are the chances of them refusing all three weeks?" but I don't want to jinx us .



livingthedream said:


> Hi Gina:
> 
> I hop in rarely, but I just wanted to say that my "big-guy" and I did the gangster/flapper thing at a 2012 Disney Halloween party for my 50th, and it worked out really well!  My guy is 5'10" and approximately 290lbs.  He used to life weights in a big way so he still has a big chest and tree trunks for legs, although when you don't use the muscles like he did as a young man, welllll, let's just say gravity takes charge a bit!
> 
> Anyway, rather than trying to find a "canned" costume from a store that would fit, we ended up getting him black walking shorts, a short-sleeve black button down shirt, white tie, black runners with black socks, and the piece-de-resistance was a black leather fedora.  We are just in the middle of moving, so accessing a pic right now is probably beyond reach at the moment, but thought I would share our "work-around".  Once things settle a bit, I'll see if I can access a pic to show you.
> 
> I did buy a flapper outfit from a costume store (beads and boa included ), and many people commented on our outfits.  So don't give up hope if you can't find a costume from a store.  I am sure you could pull something "gangster-ish" together for Steve just using "regular" clothes.
> 
> Good luck!
> Bev



Hi Bev!  Good to have you joining in! 

I definitely suspect that its going to be a hand-crafted costume or bust where Steve's gangster-wear is concerned.  Lucky for us, the woman who owns the costume shop that we were at a couple of weeks ago is also a seamstress, so she has vowed to suit him up one way or another, even if she has to make the costume herself.    She took all his measurements and promised to get working on the project over the summer.  I think we will drop by again this week or next to see how she's making out.  I know he was hoping for something pin-striped so we might be scouring Value Village for an old suit to modify.  

It's times like this that I wish I had paid more attention in home economics class and actually learned how to sew!!  



ArwenMarie said:


> Thanks Gina! Our next trip is all WDW, but maybe a 2017 one, I will have to consult with you on DC and SW. I know the kids would love it.



You would love it.....and 2017 is not far off at all!  If that's what you might be thinking about, definitely keep an eye on the Black Friday sales for some good AP discounts.  You have a full year from purchase to activate them and the clock doesn't start ticking on your 365 validity window until the day of first use.



pigletto said:


> Today is a dangerous day for me. I can feel it. All this talk of Christmas season trips and pictures of Disney, and reading positive threads about the great Disney trips people are having is making my credit card yell at me from my purse. "Hey!! Come take me out of here and we can book a trip for 2017!! C'mon.. you know you want to!!"
> 
> What's a girl to do? I desperately want to go back to Disney and Orlando next year. I think I need to stop reading on the Dis today. Or just go ahead and pick a date and book something for next year since we all know it's going to happen anyway. I would love for it to be Christmas time but December 2017 feels way too far away. Anyway, you guys just keep posting all these fun pictures and talking about December and then I can blame you when DH asks. I already blamed someone else in another thread as well. 2017 dates will be picked today. I can feel it in my trip planning bones.



Have I told ya'll lately how much I appreciate you not only _*understanding*_, but also *sharing*, in my vacation crazies?   Posts like yours just make my day:  and for a fleeting little moment, I can almost feel normal.  Almost .

I can't wait to hear which season you pick!



Monykalyn said:


> Probably our favorite resort. Can try to find pics later. We do love all the Marriotts though, although we haven't stayed at Harbour Lake recently. We found the 2 bedrooms at GV a bit small for the 5 of us (2 bed) but for 2 people a one bed is still spacious. I really liked Sabal Palms last year as you have access to all the new pools/slides at World Center as well, and the overall unit was bigger; The bathroom was huge - however it has a glass wall shower and with the cutout in the bathroom wall (high up like a transom) it made the bedroom very light at crack of dawn every day. Didn't bother me as I am up early every day on vacation anyway (I can _sleep_ at home!)
> 
> We just had to renew our II memebership-offering 3 years for $227-good deal as they are getting ready to raise prices again. And apparently they now charge if you exchange for a unit larger than your own. We have a 3 bed/3bath to exchange so it shouldn't bother us much but for those who have 1 or 2 bed but need a larger unit when exchanging now have to pay upcharge fee.  Deposited our next 2 years of our unit to try to get a Hawaii unit next July.
> 
> Sounds like your trip is coming together Gina!



Have you ever stayed at Marriott Cypress Harbour?  I would be curious to know how it compares with Grande Vista.

They are raising prices for the II memberships?  I need to renew mine before purchasing a getaway for December, assuming our travel dates get the thumbs up from Steve's employer.  I was only thinking of one year but maybe I should consider a multi-year commitment?  (one year is $89)   We never use II for exchanges as we always use our two weeks at SVR, but the getaways are super nice to be able to take advantage of .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Attractions (part 2)*


After SeaWorld, Discovery Cove, Aquatica and the MNSSHP’s, most of our other planned attractions and activities are quite a bit less intense  in nature.  They include:


*The carriage ride at Fort Wildnerness*:  the $45 fee for a half-hour private ride around the resort grounds has been paid in full and our time reserved for after our dinner at Trails End.  That’s our arrival day, and we both thought it would be a nice, relaxing way to end a busy travel day and kick off our two weeks of couple time.  We considered the less expensive wagon ride ($8 each, no reservations accepted) but I liked the ability to pre-book and  pre-pay in advance (it satisfies my need to plan) and I liked the privacy afforded to us by the private carriage.  I can picture myself just laying my head on Steve’s shoulder and breathing in the night air as we trot along .   If we’re not too dog-tired after our carriage ride is over, we will try and stay at the Fort to watch the Electric Water Pageant from the beach:  we’ve never seen it before and have heard it’s worth a watch.


The Orlando Eye attractions:  we had an unused three-attractions pass (*Sea Life Aquarium, Madame Tussauds Wax Museum, and the Orlando Eye*) from a previous trip that didn’t get used and we couldn’t get refunded, but Merlin’s customer service agreed to extend its validity indefinitely so we could use it on a future vacation.  This one seemed to be a good time to do so.  We purchased the second 3-attraction pass and will likely visit these venues on the days we have our dinner shows booked for the evenings.  This will be our third ride on the Eye but only our second visit to Tussauds and Sea Life, the latter of  which I’m particularly excited to have the opportunity tour again.  It was Christmas when we visited initially and I’m hoping it will be less overrun with excited little folks .   They also have some sort of back-stage tour at Sea Life that's only $5-ish pp, which might be a nice add-on if we have the time available.  We'll make that call on the day we visit.


*The Museum of Military History:*  something you may not know about my Steve and my Jake are that they are huge history buffs.  HUGE .  Where geography gets me all a-twitter, history sends my guys swooning, and oddly enough Steve has always wanted to visit the Museum of Military History in Kissimmee.  It must have been fate that it was to happen on this trip, because not only are we within walking distance of this attraction when we are staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms, but I managed to pick up two tickets for a whopping $1 on Groupon (thanks to the discounted Groupon price, plus a 20% off promo code, plus a small Groupon credit that was applied to my account).  It doesn’t really float my boat but Steve is delighted so I will happily humour him.  Maybe I will be surprisingly captivated .  I can’t imagine it will take more than an hour or two at most, so we’ll  likely slide in our visit on our dedicated resort day at WCP…..maybe after our lunch at Chili’s, also within walking distance of the front gates of the resort.


*Oktoberfest at Celebration:*  can I admit that I’m really quite pumped for this event?  I love those kinds of little seasonal community celebrations, and the German-inspired food and entertainment look like a great way to spend a Friday night (add in the fact that it’s free and wow, what a bonus! ).  We have no other plans for dinner that night so we will feast on the traditional German dishes and maybe enjoy Kilwin’s for dessert since it gets such rave reviews.  Event highlights are reported to include hay rides and music and falling leaves on Main Street (you can see last year’s event line up here:  http://celebrationtowncenter.com/events/oktoberfest-2015/). It’s only offered one weekend a year, so it would be a shame for us to miss it….something new and different.  I just hope the weather doesn’t give us grief, because I can see us taking a pass if it turns out to be a rainy night.


*Disney Springs:*  a whole new section of Disney Springs has opened since we last visited there at Christmas, so we would both like to go and check it out at some point on our trip.  I don’t know if there’s anything specific we really plan to do there (the Characters in Flight balloon ride is still on my Orlando bucket list, but my fear of heights has stopped me from taking the leap to purchase tickets thus far……every time I see them being offered yet again on Groupon, I must admit I’m sorely tempted) but I would like to at least check out the new Coke Store and maybe grab a cupcake from Sprinkles to share.  We can always spend an evening here after one of our DC days (if we’re too waterlogged to do any more swimming at the resort) or pop over on one of our resort days.


I don’t know if the dinner shows should be discussed here or under a dining heading (they really seem to fit into both categories) so maybe I’ll give them an entry all their own.  Tomorrow .
*
86 days and counting* .


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yes, that's a good idea about Black Friday. Will have to keep my eye out for that. 

I suspect you guys would like Cypress Harbor better. We stay at Grande Vista because it has 3 bedroom units (heaven!) but Cypress Harbor is a bit smaller and I've read that the landscaping is prettier. I haven't stayed there, but I've read a lot of Marriott owners prefer Cypress Harbor to GV. A lot of it depends on the room and bed configuration you need and Cypress Harbor is much more limited in that way, but that isn't a problem for the two of you


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great updates. The carriage ride sounds good and you will get to see all the decorations as you go round the campground. Please remember to take notes at the museum rather than snoozing on a nearby bench!! 

Celebration is lovely, we will be going at Christmas, I am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> As for needing a friend with an II membership ... what am I, chopped liver?


Nope, my little Krispy Kreme puff you shall be.  So who came up with the expression 'chopped liver' anyway?  It's just so odd, I could understand chopped cheesecake.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Were you thinking of a squeezing in a trip in the coming months?  If you want, I'd be happy to look up prices for ya.....just let me know what month/week and I will see what's available.


I so wish another winter vacation was on the horizon but it's not even a thought I could entertain at this moment.   Currently, we've got some pretty serious turmoil to wade through, if at all.  DH's company was recently sold to a very large group from out west.  Things have not gone well and little by little bombs are being dropped. There was just another one a couple of days ago that really affects our family.  I'm sad, I'm angry etc., etc. Even though it's not my job I'm pretty down in the dumps about it.  My current doom and gloom has me wishing we hadn't booked Cuba.  DH as been putting the word out that he's looking to move to a new company but things don't open up all that often in his field.  It just feels like his last 10 years are now down the tubes.  Probably, TMI, sorry.


Back to our regularly scheduled program.....
Celery has negative calories.  It takes more calories to eat a stalk than it had to start with.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Nope, my little Krispy Kreme puff you shall be.  So who came up with the expression 'chopped liver' anyway?  It's just so odd, I could understand chopped cheesecake.
> 
> 
> I so wish another winter vacation was on the horizon but it's not even a thought I could entertain at this moment.   Currently, we've got some pretty serious turmoil to wade through, if at all.  DH's company was recently sold to a very large group from out west.  Things have not gone well and little by little bombs are being dropped. There was just another one a couple of days ago that really affects our family.  I'm sad, I'm angry etc., etc. Even though it's not my job I'm pretty down in the dumps about it.  My current doom and gloom has me wishing we hadn't booked Cuba.  DH as been putting the word out that he's looking to move to a new company but things don't open up all that often in his field.  It just feels like his last 10 years are now down the tubes.  Probably, TMI, sorry.
> 
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program.....
> Celery has negative calories.  It takes more calories to eat a stalk than it had to start with.



Not sure if you are the hugging type but I'm sending one anyway. I'm sorry. That situation sounds dreadful and I know what a killer the anxiety of the unknown is. I hope somehow things are straightened out for you quickly.

Gina, your plans in Celebration sound fabulous! We loved our evening in Celebration. We had a lovely relaxed dinner at Cafe D'Antonio. I would go back in a heartbeat. Next time we go (and there will be a next time) we will be eating at Columbia and strolling around like we had planned. We couldn't this time because of the torrential downpour on the night we visited. Celebration gave me sort of a downtown Niagara on the Lake vibe. It's quaint and extremely charming. Much smaller than NOTL though.

I asked DH when in 2017 he would like to go back. He surprised me by saying he wants to go last week of October into November again in 2017 to do Food and Wine, MNSSHP, and a MVMCP. It's hard to get him to have any sort of strong vacation preference , including dates, so I was a little taken aback by his wanting to hit the trifecta of Disney events . It sounds like a fabulous idea, but dd couldn't come (which is more likely to be the case on future trips anyway) and DS isn't a fan of missing any school. Ds does well in school and it wouldn't be the end of the world to miss , but when your 12 year old says that he would prefer to go when there were crowds than catch up on homework when he got back, it matters. However, he's never seen a real Disney CROWD. So I'm still mulling it over. It might be back to summer trips for us.  I promised to have dates picked by the end of the day though.. so I'm keeping that promise .


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Not sure if you are the hugging type but I'm sending one anyway. I'm sorry. That situation sounds dreadful and I know what a killer the anxiety of the unknown is. I hope somehow things are straightened out for you quickly.


I will take a hug any time. Thanks.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Dancin, sending a hug too.    That's awful.  Sending good thoughts that all is good soon.   

Sounds like some great plans Gina.  The carriage ride sounds like a nice time to snuggle and enjoy the campgrounds.  I've only seen the Electric Water Pageant twice, or maybe even more, but from the Poly beach and boat dock.  It is cute, and quick.  And hmmm, my DS is a huge history buff.  Maybe I'll keep an eye out on Groupon to see if that museum is available during our stay.  I am sure he'd like to spend an hour or two in even a small museum.  We'll try to get to Disney Springs one of the days too.  It has changed so much.  I parked in the Orange Garage last year, and I was amazed at all the work being done with the parking.  

Well, it's Wednesday, 







  just a little minion reminder.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Nope, my little Krispy Kreme puff you shall be.  So who came up with the expression 'chopped liver' anyway?  It's just so odd, I could understand chopped cheesecake.
> 
> 
> I so wish another winter vacation was on the horizon but it's not even a thought I could entertain at this moment.   Currently, we've got some pretty serious turmoil to wade through, if at all.  DH's company was recently sold to a very large group from out west.  Things have not gone well and little by little bombs are being dropped. There was just another one a couple of days ago that really affects our family.  I'm sad, I'm angry etc., etc. Even though it's not my job I'm pretty down in the dumps about it.  My current doom and gloom has me wishing we hadn't booked Cuba.  DH as been putting the word out that he's looking to move to a new company but things don't open up all that often in his field.  It just feels like his last 10 years are now down the tubes.  Probably, TMI, sorry.
> 
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program.....
> Celery has negative calories.  It takes more calories to eat a stalk than it had to start with.



I am so sincerely sorry to hear about the job concerns for your DH .   There are few things more unsettling than employment uncertainty:  we can totally appreciate all the worry and stress that accompanies it (Steve works for a manufacturing facility that supplies parts for the Big 3, and when the auto industry crisis hit in 2008, our future hung in the balance).  We are saying lots of prayers for you that brighter and more secure things are ahead for your family.  And of course, here's a hug from me too:






(for the record, as a non-touchy-feely person by nature, for the most part I much prefer the virtual internet hugs to the more physical ones.......I'm a bit of a hands-off kind of girl, you could say.  But for you, I would make an exception )

A family trip to Cuba might be the best thing you could have done.  With so many stresses on your shoulders, I'm guessing you are all well overdue for some uninterrupted, relaxing family time together.   And with an all-inclusive, you won't need to worry about any unplanned extra expenses while you are there. Go, and have a GREAT time.  You guys deserve that.

Oh.....and I love the Krispy Kreme Puff title .  I've always wanted to be someone's cream puff .

You can keep your chopped cheesecake.  I would rather eat chopped liver.  And as to the origin of that phrase:

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/16/messages/558.html



pigletto said:


> Not sure if you are the hugging type but I'm sending one anyway. I'm sorry. That situation sounds dreadful and I know what a killer the anxiety of the unknown is. I hope somehow things are straightened out for you quickly.
> 
> Gina, your plans in Celebration sound fabulous! We loved our evening in Celebration. We had a lovely relaxed dinner at Cafe D'Antonio. I would go back in a heartbeat. Next time we go (and there will be a next time) we will be eating at Columbia and strolling around like we had planned. We couldn't this time because of the torrential downpour on the night we visited. Celebration gave me sort of a downtown Niagara on the Lake vibe. It's quaint and extremely charming. Much smaller than NOTL though.
> 
> I asked DH when in 2017 he would like to go back. He surprised me by saying he wants to go last week of October into November again in 2017 to do Food and Wine, MNSSHP, and a MVMCP. It's hard to get him to have any sort of strong vacation preference , including dates, so I was a little taken aback by his wanting to hit the trifecta of Disney events . It sounds like a fabulous idea, but dd couldn't come (which is more likely to be the case on future trips anyway) and DS isn't a fan of missing any school. Ds does well in school and it wouldn't be the end of the world to miss , but when your 12 year old says that he would prefer to go when there were crowds than catch up on homework when he got back, it matters. However, he's never seen a real Disney CROWD. So I'm still mulling it over. It might be back to summer trips for us.  I promised to have dates picked by the end of the day though.. so I'm keeping that promise .



I am so happy to hear your feedback on Celebration!  I am now even more excited for that night! 

Niagara-on-the-Lake is one of my favourite little towns.  It just oozes charm from every corner.  If I ever win the lottery, I'm getting a summer house in NOTL and a winter home in Florida .    The best of both worlds.

So, you know we're all waiting.......did you pick your dates?!?!?   Did summer or autumn win out?



Lynne G said:


> Oh Dancin, sending a hug too.    That's awful.  Sending good thoughts that all is good soon.
> 
> Sounds like some great plans Gina.  The carriage ride sounds like a nice time to snuggle and enjoy the campgrounds.  I've only seen the Electric Water Pageant twice, or maybe even more, but from the Poly beach and boat dock.  It is cute, and quick.  And hmmm, my DS is a huge history buff.  Maybe I'll keep an eye out on Groupon to see if that museum is available during our stay.  I am sure he'd like to spend an hour or two in even a small museum.  We'll try to get to Disney Springs one of the days too.  It has changed so much.  I parked in the Orange Garage last year, and I was amazed at all the work being done with the parking.
> 
> Well, it's Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little minion reminder.



Love the Wednesday minion!     Happy Hump Day, everyone!  

I have seen the Groupon for the Military History museum for quite some time now, so I think the odds are in your favour that it will be still be running for your December trip.   According to the TripAdvisor reviews (which are all excellent, for the most part), the entire staff are retired members of the military so I am pretty confident that even I, with my limited historical interest, will likely find it rather interesting (and learn a little, to boot).  

I definitely won't be complaining if the Electric Water Pageant isn't too lengthy.....since that's our arrival day, I'm guessing we will be pretty tuckered out by the time that rolls on past Fort Wilderness.  We may even poop out before it gets there.....if the carriage ride is TOO relaxing, that just might end up being the end of our night!     I am sure our 7:23 am flight might be catching up with us by then .


----------



## pigletto

I think dates are picked. Still not sure. I don't want to bore you but ..I will lol. Here are the options..

1.March Break 2017  (expensive and crowded but a nice getaway from winter)

2. Last week of August  2017 (surface of the sun hot but we can handle it, free dining almost always available that week and DH would like to try it again, other option is the agency exclusive at the unnameable travel agency that would make the Poly or the Beach Club very affordable that week only. DH LOVES the Epcot resorts. DD might be able to come depending on work schedule.) The only drawback is that we are planning to go to Banff for a week in July. So both of our vacations for the year would be in the summer with nothing the rest of the year.

3. Week before Christmas 2017. That's my least favourite option because though it's my favourite time of year, it has me waiting a year and half to go back and I have the patience of a 6 year old.

Feel free to vote lol.

ETA ) Decision has been made. It's Door Number 2. We'll just have our trips for 2017 close together. Back to the surface of the sun I go !


----------



## Disneylover99

Octoberfest at Celebration sounds like a great time! 
And the leaves are even scheduled to fall....you can't beat that!


----------



## toystoryduo

dancin Disney style said:


> I will take a hug any time. Thanks.
> View attachment 182807


 
I'm sorry about your DH's work situation, dancin! My DH has had a really rough year work wise too. It's so hard sometimes! Sending many , ,  and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## toystoryduo

Love the plans for the attractions, Gina!  Any word on your possible December trip yet?


----------



## bankr63

Gina,

The plans sound (moderately) more relaxing than normal; I'm sure that will probably change...   Nice to see you fitting in something new like always; I don't think I have ever heard of the Museum of Military History; will look forward to the report on that one.

Dancin,

The chauffeur is strictly prohibited from hugging the passengers, but I will say a prayer for you and DH.  Our organization is going through similar turmoil; but most of the pain won't hit until April - everyone here is on tenterhooks (my word of the day).


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *The carriage ride at Fort Wildnerness*: the $45 fee for a half-hour private ride around the resort grounds has been paid in full and our time reserved for after our dinner at Trails End. That’s our arrival day, and we both thought it would be a nice, relaxing way to end a busy travel day and kick off our two weeks of couple time. We considered the less expensive wagon ride ($8 each, no reservations accepted) but I liked the ability to pre-book and pre-pay in advance (it satisfies my need to plan) and I liked the privacy afforded to us by the private carriage. I can picture myself just laying my head on Steve’s shoulder and breathing in the night air as we trot along . If we’re not too dog-tired after our carriage ride is over, we will try and stay at the Fort to watch the Electric Water Pageant from the beach: we’ve never seen it before and have heard it’s worth a watch.



Do you have a link for this or did you call to make this reservation?  I have one evening for our trip that is considered "date night" and I'd love to surprise DH with something like this.  He would love it.


----------



## Raeven

Ruthie5671 said:


> Do you have a link for this or did you call to make this reservation?  I have one evening for our trip that is considered "date night" and I'd love to surprise DH with something like this.  He would love it.


 
We're doing one too, and I had to call to make it. If you google "carriage ride disney fort wilderness" it'll come up and the page tells you call the tour line.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I think dates are picked. Still not sure. I don't want to bore you but ..I will lol. Here are the options..
> 
> 1.March Break 2017  (expensive and crowded but a nice getaway from winter)
> 
> 2. Last week of August  2017 (surface of the sun hot but we can handle it, free dining almost always available that week and DH would like to try it again, other option is the agency exclusive at the unnameable travel agency that would make the Poly or the Beach Club very affordable that week only. DH LOVES the Epcot resorts. DD might be able to come depending on work schedule.) The only drawback is that we are planning to go to Banff for a week in July. So both of our vacations for the year would be in the summer with nothing the rest of the year.
> 
> 3. Week before Christmas 2017. That's my least favourite option because though it's my favourite time of year, it has me waiting a year and half to go back and I have the patience of a 6 year old.
> 
> Feel free to vote lol.
> 
> ETA ) Decision has been made. It's Door Number 2. We'll just have our trips for 2017 close together. Back to the surface of the sun I go !



Yay for deciding on a date!!     Don't give the heat a second thought:  you have gone before and had a blast so you know that trip will be equally as awesome .  And hey, you don't need to worry about if it will be warm enough to swim .    It would be really, really great if your DD could be there too:  as a Mom myself, I definitely know how important it is to ensure our older kids are able to be included if at all possible.



Disneylover99 said:


> Octoberfest at Celebration sounds like a great time!
> And the leaves are even scheduled to fall....you can't beat that!



It definitely sounds like its a great weekend event .   I am looking forward to the release of the event details:  who is performing, what activities will be offered, that kind of thing.  We've always wanted the chance to tour the community that Disney built, so this seemed like the perfect chance.  It sure will be odd to see "falling leaves" when its still 80+ degrees outside and lushly green, though!! 



toystoryduo said:


> Love the plans for the attractions, Gina!  Any word on your possible December trip yet?



The December trip is a _Definite Maybe_ .  Well, no......perhaps an _Almost Certainty_ is a better description?   

Steve's 99% sure he can get at least one of the weeks off (December 3-10, December 10-17, or December 17-24).  The latter is our preference.  We have airfare and accommodations lined up within our budget for each of the three weeks, each which differs a tiny bit depending on which week we are looking at.  As soon as he can get his vacation days approved, we are full speed ahead:  his boss, however, isn't back in the office from HIS vacation until next week.  So, we are sitting and waiting and praying that the affordable airfare we are currently seeing holds out until we are able to book our flights once our dates are fully confirmed.   The waiting is killing me, I must admit:  each day we have to wait seems like 10 .



bankr63 said:


> Gina,
> 
> The plans sound (moderately) more relaxing than normal; I'm sure that will probably change...   Nice to see you fitting in something new like always; I don't think I have ever heard of the Museum of Military History; will look forward to the report on that one.
> 
> Dancin,
> 
> The chauffeur is strictly prohibited from hugging the passengers, but I will say a prayer for you and DH.  Our organization is going through similar turmoil; but most of the pain won't hit until April - everyone here is on tenterhooks (my word of the day).



Ugh, sorry to hear there are job concerns on your end, too .   I hope your position isn't one of the vulnerable ones.  Sometimes it doesn't feel like ANY job is safe anymore. 

Our schedule will absolutely, positively NOT get any more busy than it currently sits:  I have vowed to Steve that we will have downtime on this vacation (the whole reason for a two-week getaway versus 7 days) and I plan to hold myself to that.  Oddly enough, I'm excited to do absolutely nothing from time to time LOL.  That's something new all on its own!!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Do you have a link for this or did you call to make this reservation?  I have one evening for our trip that is considered "date night" and I'd love to surprise DH with something like this.  He would love it.



We booked by calling:  407-WDW-PLAY.  Have your credit card ready as full payment is due at the time of booking .



Raeven said:


> We're doing one too, and I had to call to make it. If you google "carriage ride disney fort wilderness" it'll come up and the page tells you call the tour line.



For anyone else who wants the info on the carriage rides, you can find it here:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/carriage-rides/


----------



## dancin Disney style

I was thinking today (yes I do that every once in a while and it doesn't hurt much) that it's so funny how every decade of your life is either an up or a down.  Your twenties are all up.  Life is one big party and you're too stupid to see it any other way.  All good though as your twenties should be fun and care free.  Then the thirties, very serious.  You've gotten your act together and your life plans are in full swing...career, home, relationships all being built.  The forties  are more mellow.  Things have been ticking along nicely for a while and you're enjoying life.  Then the fifties....DRAMA.  Big career issues, child issues and just issues, issues, issues.

It never rains but it pours.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so sincerely sorry to hear about the job concerns for your DH .   There are few things more unsettling than employment uncertainty:  we can totally appreciate all the worry and stress that accompanies it (Steve works for a manufacturing facility that supplies parts for the Big 3, and when the auto industry crisis hit in 2008, our future hung in the balance).  We are saying lots of prayers for you that brighter and more secure things are ahead for your family.  And of course, here's a hug from me too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for the record, as a non-touchy-feely person by nature, for the most part I much prefer the virtual internet hugs to the more physical ones.......I'm a bit of a hands-off kind of girl, you could say.  But for you, I would make an exception )
> 
> A family trip to Cuba might be the best thing you could have done.  With so many stresses on your shoulders, I'm guessing you are all well overdue for some uninterrupted, relaxing family time together.   And with an all-inclusive, you won't need to worry about any unplanned extra expenses while you are there. Go, and have a GREAT time.  You guys deserve that.
> 
> Oh.....and I love the Krispy Kreme Puff title .  I've always wanted to be someone's cream puff .
> 
> You can keep your chopped cheesecake.  I would rather eat chopped liver.  And as to the origin of that phrase:
> 
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/16/messages/558.html


Thanks for the cyber hug.  Funny you should use that old photo of us.  We hardly look like that anymore and I look dreadful in green. For the record I only hug live humans that I like.

You are now officially and forever my little KKP.    You always wanted to be someone's cream puff and I always wanted to have a cream puff.

Cuba is happening....it's non refundable and I didn't buy the insurance.  So unless there's blood, I'm going.

I'm going to email you because we are also an auto industry family.   How did I not know that's what Steve did.



toystoryduo said:


> I'm sorry about your DH's work situation, dancin! My DH has had a really rough year work wise too. It's so hard sometimes! Sending many , ,  and prayers for you and your family.


You always feel like everything ONLY happens to you.  It's nice to be able to vent a little to friends that understand. 



bankr63 said:


> Dancin,
> 
> The chauffeur is strictly prohibited from hugging the passengers, but I will say a prayer for you and DH.  Our organization is going through similar turmoil; but most of the pain won't hit until April - everyone here is on tenterhooks (my word of the day).



I was going to start a hug collection but now you've ruined that for me.  However, I am glad that you actually read the memo about the new no touching policy.  There is zero tolerance when it comes to the staff and inappropriate touching of the management.

I do enjoy the word tenterhooks and have used it but what the he$$ is a tenterhook anyway?  The education value of this thread has been elevated to a new level.  We've learned about many things including Hippos, space urine receptacles, Egyptian priests, chopped liver and now(hopefully) tenterhooks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Lynne G said:


> Oh Dancin, sending a hug too.    That's awful.  Sending good thoughts that all is good soon.


Didn't mean to miss you.  You get your own special post.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> It never rains but it pours



I'm late in posting, but here's mine to add  Maybe it's an epidemic, but DH's company is merging and worries all around on what could happen!

I agree about 50's and turmoil.  Kids in college, aging parents, and trying to take care of and pay for it all! I'm 50- it's going to be a long decade!  Need to plan a few more trips to chill out!


----------



## Monykalyn

@dancin Disney style - hope things work out for your DH. We went through something similar 6 years ago. Things have definitely turned out for the better but it is nerve wracking going through it!
And please don't say 50's are turmoil! I am not quite there yet but I *finally* feel like I've got a semi, kinda, maybe grip on my life in my later 40's
I cannot handle the drama and turmoil that were the 20's (nor the student always broke, then new parents always broke/no money situation) again!

Gina hope the December trip works out for you!  IF we have any money leftover and IF we ever get the house remodel done I'd like to see Disneyland at Halloween or Christmas. Cheaper for us to go west than south too...


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> I was thinking today (yes I do that every once in a while and it doesn't hurt much) that it's so funny how every decade of your life is either an up or a down.  Your twenties are all up.  Life is one big party and you're too stupid to see it any other way.  All good though as your twenties should be fun and care free.  Then the thirties, very serious.  You've gotten your act together and your life plans are in full swing...career, home, relationships all being built.  The forties  are more mellow.  Things have been ticking along nicely for a while and you're enjoying life.  Then the fifties....DRAMA.  Big career issues, child issues and just issues, issues, issues.



How would you know at only 42?

And what happens in the 60's???  



dancin Disney style said:


> I do enjoy the word tenterhooks and have used it but what the he$$ is a tenterhook anyway?  The education value of this thread has been elevated to a new level.  We've learned about many things including Hippos, space urine receptacles, Egyptian priests, chopped liver and now(hopefully) tenterhooks.



From our friends at the Wicked Pedia:


> *Tenterhooks* are hooks in a device called a _tenter_. Tenters were originally large wooden frames which were used as far back as the 14th century in the process of making woollen cloth. After a piece of cloth was woven, it still contained oil from the fleece and some dirt. A craftsman called a fuller (also called a tucker or walker) cleaned the woollen cloth in a fulling mill, and then had to dry it carefully or the woollen fabric would shrink. To prevent this shrinkage, the fuller would place the wet cloth on a tenter, and leave it to dry outdoors. The lengths of wet cloth were stretched on the tenter (from Latin _tendere_, meaning "to stretch") using tenterhooks (hooked nails driven through the wood) all around the perimeter of the frame to which the cloth's edges (selvedges) were fixed, so that as it dried the cloth would retain its shape and size.[1] In some manufacturing areas, entire tenter-fields, larger open spaces full of tenters, were once common.
> 
> By the mid-18th century, the phrase "*on tenterhooks*" came to mean being in a state of tension, uneasiness, anxiety, or suspense, i.e. figuratively stretched like the cloth on the tenter.


A bit long winded, but fascinating no?


----------



## Joanna71985

Loving the itinerary! It sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## ElenaJane

You are like an Orlando commercial!  If you stayed another week I bet you could find even more things to do!  Two days at DC sound heavenly.  When we went we did not do the dolphin swim, but we really did not feel like our day was lacking.  It was so relaxing to just go from the Oasis, to the Lagoon, to the snacks, to.....ahhhhhh.  Your pirate costumes are so awesome that wearing them twice would not be a bad thing!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> I'm late in posting, but here's mine to add  Maybe it's an epidemic, but DH's company is merging and worries all around on what could happen!
> 
> I agree about 50's and turmoil.  Kids in college, aging parents, and trying to take care of and pay for it all! I'm 50- it's going to be a long decade!  Need to plan a few more trips to chill out!


OK, the hug collection is back on. 

Uggg, mergers and acquisitions this stuff stinks.  Well, here's hoping that it all works out for us all.  



Monykalyn said:


> @dancin Disney style - hope things work out for your DH. We went through something similar 6 years ago. Things have definitely turned out for the better but it is nerve wracking going through it!
> And please don't say 50's are turmoil! I am not quite there yet but I *finally* feel like I've got a semi, kinda, maybe grip on my life in my later 40's
> I cannot handle the drama and turmoil that were the 20's (nor the student always broke, then new parents always broke/no money situation) again!



You know I hadn't really considered that somehow things could work out for the better.  Thanks.

Just enjoy the rest of your mellow 40's. 



bankr63 said:


> How would you know at only 42?
> And what happens in the 60's???
> 
> 
> A bit long winded, but fascinating no?


42....    While not yet 50, I'm close and the hubs has passed the 50 mark so that's where I get the inside info.  My prediction for the 60's is much smoother.  Hence my up down theory. 

Yes, most fascinating.  I think that was somewhere back in the cobwebbed recesses of my brain.  It sounded familiar.  Todays' word is???


----------



## dancin Disney style

Banging your head against a wall burns 150 calories per hour.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm going to email you because we are also an auto industry family.   How did I not know that's what Steve did.



I'm not sure that I've ever specifically mentioned what kind of industry Steve worked in.   He has been at this company 22+ years now and has seen A LOT of changes during that time.  When he started there in the early 90's, the company was privately owned.  It was eventually sold to Decoma and then purchased by Magna International.   Each time there was a change of command we held our breath and prayed he would survive the transition.   2008-2009 was the worst two years of the entire two decades, though:  I never, EVER want to live through that kind of economic uncertainty again.  It was beyond horrible, particularly when Steve is by far the primary breadwinner for our family.



dancin Disney style said:


> You always feel like everything ONLY happens to you.  It's nice to be able to vent a little to friends that understand.



I have to say, the people that post on my threads are simply the nicest, most considerate, friendliest and most entertaining posters on the Dis.  I love that I can feel comfortable to come here and vent my frustrations, host a pity party, announce milestones and celebrations, or just crab about the weather if I feel I need to get some annoyances of my chest.  No judgement, no condemnation, and no admonitions.   Just hugs, support, and love.  If I haven't told ya'll in a while, you really are the best .



dancin Disney style said:


> The education value of this thread has been elevated to a new level.  We've learned about many things including Hippos, space urine receptacles, Egyptian priests, chopped liver and now(hopefully) tenterhooks.



I do feel like I get a little smarter hanging around all you fascinating folks .    You're helping to fill that hollow hole left behind from my tumour all those years ago .



pattyw said:


> I'm late in posting, but here's mine to add  Maybe it's an epidemic, but DH's company is merging and worries all around on what could happen!
> 
> I agree about 50's and turmoil.  Kids in college, aging parents, and trying to take care of and pay for it all! I'm 50- it's going to be a long decade!  Need to plan a few more trips to chill out!



Oh pattyw, I am sorry to hear about your concerns too .  Sending some prayers your way that it all turns out well in the end.  I do think its a sign of the times......if misery loves company, there sure are a lot of folks who certainly can seem to relate in some capacity.  It just sucks all around.

I think the fact that we were young parents (I was 22 when Jake was born, Steve was 24) but we are hitting everyone else's 50's milestones in our 40's.  Can that mean that by my 50's we are starting to plan for an early retirement in the south?  



Monykalyn said:


> @dancin Disney style - hope things work out for your DH. We went through something similar 6 years ago. Things have definitely turned out for the better but it is nerve wracking going through it!
> And please don't say 50's are turmoil! I am not quite there yet but I *finally* feel like I've got a semi, kinda, maybe grip on my life in my later 40's
> I cannot handle the drama and turmoil that were the 20's (nor the student always broke, then new parents always broke/no money situation) again!
> 
> Gina hope the December trip works out for you!  IF we have any money leftover and IF we ever get the house remodel done I'd like to see Disneyland at Halloween or Christmas. Cheaper for us to go west than south too...



I love your plans for Disneyland around one of the seasonal events!  That's on my bucket list, too.....Disneyland and the other Cali theme parks (in any season other than summer).  It's a long flight, though, and you know how much I enjoy flying .  Someday I'll just have to resolve to put on my big girl panties, suck up the journey, and know that it will all be worth the discomfort when I step out into that famous California sun.   Jetblue just started flying non-stop from BUF to LAX earlier this year, and they were offering flights for $99 each way as a promotion.  I would have loved to have taken advantage of those prices because I'm guessing we'll never see anything like those rates ever again.



Joanna71985 said:


> Loving the itinerary! It sounds like an awesome trip



Thank you!  

SeaWorld must know I'm considering a December trip, too, because I got a passmember email this morning offering us 30% off Santa's Fireside Feast tickets as a Christmas in July promo .   Oh, how I wish I had dates confirmed so I could have taken advantage of that offer!! 



ElenaJane said:


> You are like an Orlando commercial!  If you stayed another week I bet you could find even more things to do!  Two days at DC sound heavenly.  When we went we did not do the dolphin swim, but we really did not feel like our day was lacking.  It was so relaxing to just go from the Oasis, to the Lagoon, to the snacks, to.....ahhhhhh.  Your pirate costumes are so awesome that wearing them twice would not be a bad thing!



I swear I could stay a month and never run out of new and fun activities .  I still want to go tubing in Rock Springs at Kelly Park someday, ride the swan boats at Lake Eola, see the manatees at Blue Springs State Park, visit Busch Gardens in Tampa, tour Bok Gardens.....oh, its still such a long to-do list! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Todays' word is???



Apparently, its "*megillah*":

http://www.dictionary.com/wordoftheday/


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So I bit the bullet today and reserved the Country Inn & Suites in Niagara Falls for the day we return home (October 28th).  Steve and I were chatting about our October trip one night earlier this week, and he asked where I had decided to book us for the evening we fly back to Buffalo.  I told him I hadn't arranged anything.....I had assumed he might want to forego that additional expense when an originally unplanned December trip was looking like it may materialize into more than just wishful thinking.   He assured me that he absolutely DID want to stay the night in Niagara and drive home well-rested the following day, and indicated that I should get my buns in gear and set something up for that date.   While I had mulled over the possibility of a Fallsview room in a swankier hotel, I thought the Country Inn & Suites was a good middle ground.  It's very close to Clifton Hill so we can easily walk down to the Falls in the evening to catch the fireworks if we so desire.  The price was right (under $100 before tax, and it includes a great breakfast) and we've had excellent stays there before (its super clean, great staff, a buffet breakfast is included, and there's an indoor pool and hot tub) so we're returning to no surprises....which means no stress.   I had $45 in Visa points to use, so our king room with taxes and fees, less the Visa credit, ended up being $67.92.

I have also been somewhat successful in picking up some new clothes for the trip.  Steve tends to buy a lot of clothing while he's in Orlando (he actually has better luck shopping stateside than in Canada, simply because the US offers a much, MUCH greater selection of big man sizes than we can get here at home) but I generally don't buy many clothes when we vacation.  I don't really enjoy clothes shopping at the best of times:  it brings out my insecurities and often makes me feel old, lumpy and frumpy .  So I try not to mar my enjoyment of the sunny south by trying on something I like and realizing it looks way better on the rack than it does on my body.  It zaps my vacation fun.

I happened to drop into Mark's Work Warehouse on the weekend and was happily surprised with a few little gems that I found, though.  (To the men who join us here on this thread, you may want to stop reading now before you have a TMI moment ).

I discovered the Butt-lifter Capri, and I think I'm IN LOVE .

Now, I have no idea whether it actually lifts my butt to any noticeable degree (or if I'm beyond help in that regard ) but I *can* say that these pants FEEL GOOD.  Really, really good  ... apparently my butt must enjoy being lifted?      I have to say, I liked them enough that I ordered a second pair in a different colour (which they didn't have in my size in our local store) online this morning, along with a couple of other items (because it didn't seem right to pay a shipping charge for just one little thing......that's my rationale, anyway ).  While at Mark's, I also found a couple of really light, feminine blouses that hide all my imperfections pretty well and go perfectly with my new butt-enhancing capris.   Add those to the other items I have been picking up at random places along the way and I think I'm pretty set for pre-trip clothing, with the exception of the ceremonial new socks and undies that are mandatory purchases before each getaway.  I haven't broke from that tradition in 10 trips and I don't plan to start now .

I also realized this morning that I have to start working on someone to look after our house while we are gone.  My wonderful neighbour from across the street who has always kept tabs on our home moved a short time ago, so I need to see if another person might be willing to help out for that two-week period.  Our next door neighbours to the south are both blind and he has been just recently diagnosed with ALS, so they are out for obvious reasons.  Our other next-door neighbours leave for Winnpeg after Thanksgiving (to spend a few months with family there) so they are not an option either.  There is a delightful single mom just across and a couple doors down from us that might be a possibility, so I think I will stop over and see her within the next few weeks to see if she's for hire.  With no pets to worry about its basically just a quick drop in from time to time to ensure all is well, so hopefully she won't mind lending a hand while we're gone.   Fingers crossed!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I discovered the Butt-lifter Capri, and I think I'm IN LOVE .



Please share the details!!  If it can lift my butt while sucking in my mid section it would be a miracle capri!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Please share the details!!  If it can lift my butt while sucking in my mid section it would be a miracle capri!



They hold EVERYTHING in place.  I kid you not.

And....I forgot to mention, they are ON SALE right now!    Regular price $44.99, on for $24.99.  But I like them enough I'd pay full price without batting an eye.

https://www.marks.com/en/categories...ttlifter-capri-90235.html#90235[color]=MEDIND

Oh, and one final gold star for these pants:  I took a full size smaller in these than I do in other bottoms.  So my butt felt lifted and so did my spirits .

Here's one of the shirts I bought:

https://www.marks.com/en/categories...urnout-t-shirt-90319.html#90319[color]=IMPPUR

The fabric is light as air, the colour is gorgeous (I adore purple, though) and the ruffles cleverly disguise all the things that make me self-conscious.  Paired with those capris, I feel like a Super Star!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Only one pair?  lol

You must have a huge underwear drawer buying new undies before every trip.   Or do you just throw them way when the trip is over?


----------



## dyalizers

I know you talked about using Uber for a few outings. Did you see this Livingsocial deal today? I'm pretty sure it's for all areas they service as long as you are a new customer.

https://www.livingsocial.com/cities...est_dailyus&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast


----------



## pigletto

I could have written parts of your post today Gina! Dh and ds and sometimes Dd like to shop when we are in Orlando. I do not, for the same reasons as you. It's not my favourite past time and I get all grumpy about it. Who wants to do that on vacation? Also.. I bought ALL my stuff from Mark's the last two times we went away. I love their stuff!! I don't have those particular capri's but I wish I did.


----------



## Raeven

Ugh I have to shop for trip pants (well in my case shorts because it'll be reslly hot when we go). I tried buying some in my normal size online from where I bought work pants and I either get a pair that's too big or too small  Womens pants sizes are just awful, why can't they just be the same everyone? 

I'm glad you found a pair of pants though and that their comfy (and butt lifting)! I clothes shop so much for trips, that I don't buy clothes on trips either.


----------



## pigletto

Raeven said:


> Ugh I have to shop for trip pants (well in my case shorts because it'll be reslly hot when we go). I tried buying some in my normal size online from where I bought work pants and I either get a pair that's too big or too small  Womens pants sizes are just awful, why can't they just be the same everyone?
> 
> I'm glad you found a pair of pants though and that their comfy (and butt lifting)! I clothes shop so much for trips, that I don't buy clothes on trips either.


I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I can't buy any clothes online. I'm too particular, and like you said, it's never consistent. I always end up taking it back. It's even too hard to guess sizes for my dd19 or ds12 anymore, nevermind not being sure what they will like.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not sure that I've ever specifically mentioned what kind of industry Steve worked in.   He has been at this company 22+ years now and has seen A LOT of changes during that time.  When he started there in the early 90's, the company was privately owned.  It was eventually sold to Decoma and then purchased by Magna International.   Each time there was a change of command we held our breath and prayed he would survive the transition.   2008-2009 was the worst two years of the entire two decades, though:  I never, EVER want to live through that kind of economic uncertainty again.  It was beyond horrible, particularly when Steve is by far the primary breadwinner for our family.


OMG.....I can soooooo relate to all that.  I will send you that email but there has been a whole new drama today. I just need to a little mindless entertainment for the moment.   I'm still trying to medicate the knot out of my stomach with candy.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I do feel like I get a little smarter hanging around all you fascinating folks .    You're helping to fill that hollow hole left behind from my tumour all those years ago
> 
> 
> Apparently, its "*megillah*":
> 
> http://www.dictionary.com/wordoftheday/



I'm pretty sure that hole is filled with Minions.

Very appropriate word choice for my day today.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Here's one of the shirts I bought:
> 
> https://www.marks.com/en/categories/womens/casual/view-all/product/tiered-burnout-t-shirt-90319.html#90319[color]=IMPPUR
> 
> The fabric is light as air, the colour is gorgeous (I adore purple, though) and the ruffles cleverly disguise all the things that make me self-conscious.  Paired with those capris, I feel like a Super Star!


So do you wear a tank under that top or not?   I like it, it's cute.  I just bought a burn out t-shirt but haven't worn it yet because I can't decide if it needs a tank or not.

Everyone....opinions pls.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> So do you wear a tank under that top or not?   I like it, it's cute.  I just bought a burn out t-shirt but haven't worn it yet because I can't decide if it needs a tank or not.
> 
> Everyone....opinions pls.


 I  would with that one. I wear a tank when the neck goes too low and I don't like how much skin is showing, or the fabric is flimsy and I want to smooth out the lines (instead of it being all clingy and roll-huggy.) So it's a personal preference for me. I wouldn't look at someone in that shirt and think they needed a tank, it would just look nicer on me with one, I think.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Only one pair?  lol
> 
> You must have a huge underwear drawer buying new undies before every trip.   Or do you just throw them way when the trip is over?



I bought two pair of the capris:  one in each of the two colours (dark wash and lighter wash).  I wish they had had them in black, too (or khaki or any other colours) because I would have happily bought them all, especially at the sale price.

LOL....the key to a happy life is well-fitting undies .  Okay, well, not really.....but yeah, my underwear drawer is well stocked .  Thank goodness there are no trips scheduled for anytime in the first half of 2017!!



dyalizers said:


> I know you talked about using Uber for a few outings. Did you see this Livingsocial deal today? I'm pretty sure it's for all areas they service as long as you are a new customer.
> 
> https://www.livingsocial.com/cities...est_dailyus&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast



Thank you SO MUCH for that......you rock!      I just bought the voucher......let the saving begin!  



pigletto said:


> I could have written parts of your post today Gina! Dh and ds and sometimes Dd like to shop when we are in Orlando. I do not, for the same reasons as you. It's not my favourite past time and I get all grumpy about it. Who wants to do that on vacation? Also.. I bought ALL my stuff from Mark's the last two times we went away. I love their stuff!! I don't have those particular capri's but I wish I did.



It is always comforting to learn that I'm not the only one who feels that way about shopping......sometimes I think I'm the only female on earth who prefers to spend time anywhere BUT the clothing stores in the mall.   You should truly try to drop by your local store and see what you think of those capris:  its still going to be hot in October, and you could rock those bottoms on your Halloween trip!!



Raeven said:


> Ugh I have to shop for trip pants (well in my case shorts because it'll be reslly hot when we go). I tried buying some in my normal size online from where I bought work pants and I either get a pair that's too big or too small  *Womens pants sizes are just awful, why can't they just be the same everyone? *
> 
> I'm glad you found a pair of pants though and that their comfy (and butt lifting)! I clothes shop so much for trips, that I don't buy clothes on trips either.



Amen, sister!!  I think that's what's so maddening:   guys have a waist length, a leg length, and BOOM!  There's no guesswork in their size.  We women have to go by guess and by God:  and despite my best efforts, I'm usually wrong .  When I order online these days, I tend to order at least two sizes of anything I hope to buy, knowing I will have to return at least one of them after the fact.  So frustrating.



dancin Disney style said:


> OMG.....I can soooooo relate to all that.  I will send you that email but there has been a whole new drama today. I just need to a little mindless entertainment for the moment.   I'm still trying to medicate the knot out of my stomach with candy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that hole is filled with Minions.
> 
> Very appropriate word choice for my day today.



Well, shoot.....I am sorry there has been more turmoil for you today .  If candy doesn't work, chocolate has been known to soothe the soul.   Or wine.

Definitely send me that email when you get a free minute.  And let me know if there is ANYTHING that we might be able to do to help.  Jake drives by the World's Finest Chocolate factory outlet at least 3 times a week.  At the very least, we can send you a mental health survival kit  .



dancin Disney style said:


> So do you wear a tank under that top or not?   I like it, it's cute.  I just bought a burn out t-shirt but haven't worn it yet because I can't decide if it needs a tank or not.
> 
> Everyone....opinions pls.



I wondered the same thing, but I don't find it too sheer all on its own.  Everything that _should_ stay hidden is kept completely to the imagination  .   It was actually one of the things that I loved about that top.....because I find that layers in the heat (even thin layers) make me hot and cranky.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake drives by the World's Finest Chocolate factory outlet at least 3 times a week.



Yes please keep WFC in business as they are the ones taking us to hawaii next year! We gotta increase business by a chunk but it is doable. 
We have our own "factory outlet" in the house...
  ignore the coats/cleaning stuff. The chocolate gets shoved in wherever we have room. Forgot we have a whole box of solid chocolate bunnies. Would have been good to have remembered during strawberry season!

Those capri's look great! Love the shirt too-and I wouldn't layer it either in the heat. All the colors are pretty. Bought a pair of "boyfriend" jeans before our Portland trip-sale rack!- that I roll up-LOVE them so comfy I wore them on the plane. They are white but look better than most of the darker stuff I own.

I signed up for Seaworld emails too-not a passholder but got the 30% off Fireside chat offer too. Keeping options open if any unexpected windfalls happen


----------



## chicagoshannon

My mom in law uses WFC to make her fudge. If you see a spike in sales in late November it's due to my mil.  She makes hundreds of pounds of fudge every year.

Tomorrow we will be deciding if we go to Discovery Cove or not.  I think our biggest concern is Duncan.  He is old enough now to do the dolphin swim but says he doesn't want to.  I'm afraid that we'll get there and he'll see it and want to do it if we don't pay for it or we'll pay for it and he won't want to do it.


----------



## Lynne G

Cute Capri pants.  I like T shirts with my pants.  I always have trouble finding a pair that fits me right.  When I do, I can never find that style or brand again.  

Eek, my 60 day mark is August 3, so October is getting closer.

Hope you have a great Friday.  Kids are grumpy, working at the camp when temps will feel like over 100 degrees.  Heat pump is on.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Yes please keep WFC in business as they are the ones taking us to hawaii next year! We gotta increase business by a chunk but it is doable.
> We have our own "factory outlet" in the house...
> View attachment 183253 View attachment 183254 ignore the coats/cleaning stuff. The chocolate gets shoved in wherever we have room. Forgot we have a whole box of solid chocolate bunnies. Would have been good to have remembered during strawberry season!
> 
> Those capri's look great! Love the shirt too-and I wouldn't layer it either in the heat. All the colors are pretty. Bought a pair of "boyfriend" jeans before our Portland trip-sale rack!- that I roll up-LOVE them so comfy I wore them on the plane. They are white but look better than most of the darker stuff I own.
> 
> I signed up for Seaworld emails too-not a passholder but got the 30% off Fireside chat offer too. Keeping options open if any unexpected windfalls happen



I have strictly forbidden Jake to bring any more of that delectable chocolate into this house.  A week ago he surprised me with a massive container of the chocolate covered malt balls, and I don't even want to know how many calories I consumed with that little indulgence .   I have ZERO willpower when that stuff is in the house.  

Of course, if it might help you get to Hawaii, maybe then I shouldn't discourage Jake's purchases?      I would hate to see you guys miss out on a trip of a lifetime .



chicagoshannon said:


> My mom in law uses WFC to make her fudge. If you see a spike in sales in late November it's due to my mil.  She makes hundreds of pounds of fudge every year.
> 
> Tomorrow we will be deciding if we go to Discovery Cove or not.  I think our biggest concern is Duncan.  He is old enough now to do the dolphin swim but says he doesn't want to.  I'm afraid that we'll get there and he'll see it and want to do it if we don't pay for it or we'll pay for it and he won't want to do it.



If I were in your shoes, I would call DC and discuss your concerns with them. I would bet that they could note something on your reservation, and be willing to refund you back the price difference should Duncan decide to take a pass on the dolphin experience.  I have found the SW and DC customer service staff to be OUTSTANDING in the past, and I bet they would be more than willing to find a good middle ground for you.  If you do call, let us know how it goes!



Lynne G said:


> Cute Capri pants.  I like T shirts with my pants.  I always have trouble finding a pair that fits me right.  When I do, I can never find that style or brand again.
> 
> Eek, my 60 day mark is August 3, so October is getting closer.
> 
> Hope you have a great Friday.  Kids are grumpy, working at the camp when temps will feel like over 100 degrees.  Heat pump is on.



We are sweltering here today, too .    I heard on the news this morning that we are poised to break records today.....its heading for a high of 95 this afternoon, 106 with the humidex .  One of the days I am so grateful to work in an air conditioned office.

Time is passing so, _*so*_ quickly......I can hardly believe that we're roaring toward the end of July.  Our vacations will be here before we know it!   Have you short-listed which Fastpass selections you want to make, assuming they are available?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Dinner Shows*


In the interest of adding a couple of new and different elements to the itinerary, we have two dinner shows booked for our October vacation:


- the 20’s inspired Al Capone’s:  http://www.alcapones.com/ and


- the swashbuckling Pirates Dinner Adventure :  http://www.piratesdinneradventure.com/


Dinner shows aren’t everyone’s idea of a good time, but we’ve had a couple of successes so far that make us excited to give these a try.  We’ve done the Outta Control Dinner Show in Orlando on a previous family vacation and thought it was EXCELLENT.   We’ve also been to Medieval Times on multiple occasions (the Toronto castle) and again, thought it was a very worthwhile overall experience.  We’re totally okay with the “cheesy” factor of these events and generally go more for the entertainment value than the food.


The meal at Capone’s (an Italian buffet) gets some pretty decent reviews, so while the 20’s gangster theme is less appealing to me than the pirate theme, I am much more excited about the actual dinner here than at Pirates.  Pirates is a plated meal versus a buffet, with a couple of different options (basically beef, chicken or vegetarian) from which to pick at the time tickets are purchased.


Steve would like to dress up for both events, hence the reason we are working on a second set of costumes versus just our pirates gear.  I think I will stop by to see our costume lady later today to see if she’s made any headway on something to fit my big guy _(My boss has decided to close the office early again today.....so as of noon, I'm outta here! )._


We chose to upgrade our tickets to both events to VIP entitlements.  By booking online at Capone’s, we automatically saved 50% on the ticket price so the upgrade was very affordable.  At Capone’s, the VIP perks are listed as follows:


_“Be Treated like a true "Goodfella" with the best seats in the house no matter when you book your tickets. Get a choice of drinks and appetizers along with a nice stack of Casino chips to take advantage of Al's Backroom gambling operation located on the second floor in the Four Deuces Lounge. Then you will be seated in the theater first have access to the Buffet, Salad Bar and Carving Station before the rest of the general public. Plus receive a take home souvenir glass. VIP Tickets are distributed on a very limited basis so order yours before they are all gone.”_


I’m short, so they had me at “best seats in the house” (I absolutely detest not being able to see properly ).  Steve was lured in by the gambling in the lounge prior to the show, and the souvenir glass (a nice addition to his bar ).


At Pirates, there were several different options for upgrades, each with a different price point.  We opted for the highest tier (if you’re gonna go, go big, right? ) and purchased the “VIP Ship Experience” at an addition $30 per person.  It provides us with:


_Front Row Boat seating. _
_Access to the Governors VIP Lounge before the show where guests may enjoy;  upgraded  & exclusive appetizers, VIP Restroom and Smokers Garden._
_15% Discount at the giftshop when you show your upgrade sticker._
_Priority access to the main show area._
_Guaranteed interaction with the Pirates during the show (for those who wish)_
_Unlimited soda and beer during the main show._
_Two complimentary glasses of champagne or house wine._
_Guaranteed opportunity to board the ship and take pictures with the cast._

It was the front row seating and the guaranteed interaction with the cast that sold us on the upgrade, especially since we are going to be in costume.  Speaking of costumes……apparently, since we are visiting during the month of October and the attraction is in Halloween-mode, they apparently have a costume contest nightly where we have a chance to win some sort of a prize (as if Steve needed an incentive to dress up ).  In addition to the costume contest, during the entire month of October they swap out their regular show for their Halloween production of “Vampirates” :  http://www.piratesdinneradventure.com/orlando/explore-the-show/vampirates-halloween-adventure/ .


We are considering Ubering to both venues rather than driving, so that Steve can partake in the included alcohol to whatever extent he wishes.  Especially now that we have the Uber Livingsocial offer (saving us a cool $18 in fees……thank you @dyalizers !), it seems to be a particularly good idea to do so.


Capone’s was definitely the less expensive of the two dinner shows, with two adult tickets (including the VIP upgrade and factoring in the 50% savings on the base admission for ordering online) ringing in right around $100 with tax.  Pirates, in comparison, was about $165 for the two of us with a 25% off coupon code, the VIP upgrades, and tax.   I will be interested to see which one turns out to be the best overall value when price, food and entertainment are all factored into the equation.  Having the VIP upgrades at both events should allow us to compare apples-to-apples where value is concerned.


Both dinner shows have been high on Steve’s to-do list, especially, for many years but didn’t appeal to Jake in the slightest.  With this being just a couples trip, it seemed like a perfect time to give them a try.  We have them scheduled for back-to-back nights fairly early on in our vacation (we arrive on Friday the 14th, and the dinner shows are scheduled for Monday the 17th and Tuesday the 18th, with Pirates the first night and Capone’s the second) and will probably do some of the attractions at the Orlando Eye complex during the afternoon of each of those dates.  Both shows begin at 7:30 pm so we have lots of time during the day to explore.

And so, the countdown continues.....83 days to do .  By early next week, we will officially cross over into the 70s!


----------



## pigletto

Yep this heat is something else and I was seeing on the news it's all across the USA and Canada. Millions of people affected. I'm thankful for air conditioning today for sure!
We hit the 99 day mark for our trip today! Double digit dance! 
That also means it's only 76 days until Thanksgiving in the Adirondack Mountains, and 158 days until our Caribbean cruise! It's going to be an exciting last few months of 2016.

ETA (we were posting at the same time) the shows look like a great time! Dressing up should be fun and I'm eager to hear what you thought of each!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Yep this heat is something else and I was seeing on the news it's all across the USA and Canada. Millions of people affected. I'm thankful for air conditioning today for sure!
> We hit the 99 day mark for our trip today! Double digit dance!
> That also means it's only 76 days until Thanksgiving in the Adirondack Mountains, and 158 days until our Caribbean cruise! It's going to be an exciting last few months of 2016.
> 
> ETA (we were posting at the same time) the shows look like a great time! Dressing up should be fun and I'm eager to hear what you thought of each!



We are so, so dry here that this heat is making me feel like we've been somehow transported to the desert.  My poor gardens look horrible.  Its a wonder my hostas haven't disintegrated into little piles of dust after weeks and weeks without rain.

You are so lucky to have so many awesome countdowns on the go!!   What an epic travel year for your family......some amazing memories in the making, that's for sure .   I am still just crossing my fingers that next week might bring us the vacation approval for Steve that we are hoping for....and then praying, too, for the flight prices not to spike in the interim.  Ugh, so nerve wracking!!

Hopefully our experiences at the dinner shows will be helpful to some of the other posters here on the Dis.  There certainly aren't many reviews of either event on these boards......though The Trip did their final podcast on Capone's:

http://www.disunplugged.com/2016/02/24/the-trip-podcast-022416/


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> SeaWorld must know I'm considering a December trip, too, because I got a passmember email this morning offering us 30% off Santa's Fireside Feast tickets as a Christmas in July promo .   Oh, how I wish I had dates confirmed so I could have taken advantage of that offer!!



Ooo, I'll have to check that out! I did it for the first time last year, and I loved it (so definitely want to do it again this year)


----------



## vrajewski10513

I didn't know you were such a fan of dinner shows! If time ever allows for it, on one of your future trips you MUST check out Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue at Disney's Fort Wilderness if you haven't before. We absolutely LOVE it! Very entertaining and the food is excellent. It's a must do for us almost every trip.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, I'll have to check that out! I did it for the first time last year, and I loved it (so definitely want to do it again this year)



If a trip for us in December gets to the "for sure" stage, Santa's Fireside Feast is on my must-do list .   I don't care that we wouldn't be travelling with any children, I want to have dinner with Santa Claus .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> I didn't know you were such a fan of dinner shows! If time ever allows for it, on one of your future trips you MUST check out Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue at Disney's Fort Wilderness if you haven't before. We absolutely LOVE it! Very entertaining and the food is excellent. It's a must do for us almost every trip.



Hoop Dee Doo has been on my wish list FOREVER.  Since our first Disney trip in 2009, in fact.  I will book that show without hesitation if our exchange rate ever improves.   At roughly $75 pp for top tier seating, it puts our $150 dinner up to $200 with exchange .  But...it looks fabulous, the meal looks delish, and the hokey-ness of the event is right up my alley.  I assure you, we *WILL* do HDDR at some point within the next year or so!


----------



## Raeven

The Fireside Feast looks fun I would book it without children too! We liked the Hoop De Doo a lot but I think we were the lower tier because we decided on it last minute. The seats were still good though!

The gangster show sounds like a lot of fun. I love Italian food (makes sense because I am Italian) so it sounds delicious too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just found this and thought I'd share


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> The Fireside Feast looks fun I would book it without children too! We liked the Hoop De Doo a lot but I think we were the lower tier because we decided on it last minute. The seats were still good though!
> 
> The gangster show sounds like a lot of fun. I love Italian food (makes sense because I am Italian) so it sounds delicious too.



I'm not Italian (I'm a dark eyed, dark haired "Gina", but not a drop of Italian blood in my veins) but I adore Italian cooking.  Pasta, in particular, is like soul food for me .



dancin Disney style said:


> Just found this and thought I'd share
> View attachment 183334



Well, if that wouldn't be the perfect setting for a Dismeet (for at least a select few of us, anyway..... @pigletto , @bankr63 ), I don't know what would be!!


----------



## Raeven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not Italian (I'm a dark eyed, dark haired "Gina", but not a drop of Italian blood in my veins) but I adore Italian cooking.  Pasta, in particular, is like soul food for me .



I'm the opposite  I'm 100% Italian, but you would never guess it looking at me. I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and light hair. People always ask me if I'm sure I'm Italian. So I guess my love of pasta and cannolis is my proof!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Our Christmas trip is officially BOOKED!    

Steve's boss came back early, and he was able to get his vacation days approved on the spot.  Flights and accommodations are hereby arranged, and its now official:

December 17th to 24th
Jetblue return airfare from Buffalo
Even More Space Seats for both of us on both flights
One checked bag per person, each way
$742.40 all inclusive

A week in a two bedroom, two bath villa at Marriott's Grande Vista resort ($367.88 with tax)

Grand total:  $1110.28.

Let the countdown BEGIN!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> I'm the opposite  I'm 100% Italian, but you would never guess it looking at me. I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and light hair. People always ask me if I'm sure I'm Italian. So I guess my love of pasta and cannolis is my proof!



LOL.....I get the opposite.  "Are you sure your're NOT Italian?  You're not adopted, maybe?"


----------



## chicagoshannon

Congrats on booking the trip!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great news on your Xmas trip


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  For sure to try to say hello in December before you leave.


----------



## Joanna71985

vrajewski10513 said:


> I didn't know you were such a fan of dinner shows! If time ever allows for it, on one of your future trips you MUST check out Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue at Disney's Fort Wilderness if you haven't before. We absolutely LOVE it! Very entertaining and the food is excellent. It's a must do for us almost every trip.



Agreed!! HDDR is my favorite dinner show on property (and probably one of my favorites around Orlando). I was just there for my birthday on Tues



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If a trip for us in December gets to the "for sure" stage, Santa's Fireside Feast is on my must-do list .   I don't care that we wouldn't be travelling with any children, I want to have dinner with Santa Claus .



Hey, I'm an adult and I went by myself! That's what I would be doing again this year



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not Italian (I'm a dark eyed, dark haired "Gina", but not a drop of Italian blood in my veins) but I adore Italian cooking.  Pasta, in particular, is like soul food for me .



I'm Italian, but I don't think I look it. However...Italian food is my favorite! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our Christmas trip is officially BOOKED!
> 
> Steve's boss came back early, and he was able to get his vacation days approved on the spot.  Flights and accommodations are hereby arranged, and its now official:
> 
> December 17th to 24th
> Jetblue return airfare from Buffalo
> Even More Space Seats for both of us on both flights
> One checked bag per person, each way
> $742.40 all inclusive
> 
> A week in a two bedroom, two bath villa at Marriott's Grande Vista resort ($367.88 with tax)
> 
> Grand total:  $1110.28.
> 
> Let the countdown BEGIN!



Yay!! I'm glad you were able to book!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yay...you got your December trip.  I'm so excited that you chose the MGV.  I will absolutely die is you don't like it but I really don't see how anyone could not.

Now, do tell what is this magical chocolate place you all speak of?   I have never heard of it.


----------



## Raeven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our Christmas trip is officially BOOKED!
> 
> Steve's boss came back early, and he was able to get his vacation days approved on the spot.  Flights and accommodations are hereby arranged, and its now official:
> 
> December 17th to 24th
> Jetblue return airfare from Buffalo
> Even More Space Seats for both of us on both flights
> One checked bag per person, each way
> $742.40 all inclusive
> 
> A week in a two bedroom, two bath villa at Marriott's Grande Vista resort ($367.88 with tax)
> 
> Grand total:  $1110.28.
> 
> Let the countdown BEGIN!




Yay congrats! You'll be there right after us we're leaving on the 17th.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our Christmas trip is officially BOOKED!
> 
> Steve's boss came back early, and he was able to get his vacation days approved on the spot.  Flights and accommodations are hereby arranged, and its now official:
> 
> December 17th to 24th
> Jetblue return airfare from Buffalo
> Even More Space Seats for both of us on both flights
> One checked bag per person, each way
> $742.40 all inclusive
> 
> A week in a two bedroom, two bath villa at Marriott's Grande Vista resort ($367.88 with tax)
> 
> Grand total:  $1110.28.
> 
> Let the countdown BEGIN!


That is so freaking awesome!!!!
I am so happy for you and jealous for me!Waagghh poor me with three trips coming up in the next 5 months. Make sure to feel sorry for me. 

I can't even believe the rate on the Marriott property. I couldn't book a weekend away that cheap!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Gina,

When my oldest was in the fourth grade, we pulled him out of school a couple days before Christmas break and did Sea World.  We LOVED Santa's Fireside Feast.  It was a wonderful meal with a terrific atmosphere, and we didn't feel rushed at all.  We heartily recommend that meal.  We also did the behind the scenes at the Arctic area tour on that trip.  It was great too!  If you do Santa's Fireside Feast, pay the little upgrade to do get the VIP seatings for all the Christmas shows.  It was great, especially with two silly boys.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Congrats on booking the trip!!!



Thank you!  

   We are both quite excited!


Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great news on your Xmas trip



Thank you!  I am having a bit of a hard time sitting still tonight LOL 

 .



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  For sure to try to say hello in December before you leave.



Absolutely!  Once our October trips are over, we'll have to try and make a plan to meet up, even if its briefly.  



Joanna71985 said:


> Agreed!! HDDR is my favorite dinner show on property (and probably one of my favorites around Orlando). I was just there for my birthday on Tues
> 
> Hey, I'm an adult and I went by myself! That's what I would be doing again this year
> 
> I'm Italian, but I don't think I look it. However...Italian food is my favorite!
> 
> Yay!! I'm glad you were able to book!



Happy belated birthday! 

    I hope it was a great one for you.

Hoop Dee Doo is definitely not in the budget for this year (my poor budget just got blown to smithereens today 

) but its on my to-do list for whenever we return .... hopefully fall 2017 at the latest.  I hear the food is similar to Trails End, so if Steve enjoys our Trails End meal in October, I know that he will definitely be up for it too.



dancin Disney style said:


> Yay...you got your December trip.  I'm so excited that you chose the MGV.  I will absolutely die is you don't like it but I really don't see how anyone could not.
> 
> Now, do tell what is this magical chocolate place you all speak of?   I have never heard of it.



I had narrowed it down to the Vistana, Grande Vista, and Marriott Cypress Harbour.   Steve left it up to me to make the decision, and you had been nudging me in the direction of MGV for ages now, so I thought, what the heck!  Let's be wild and crazy 

. I've been watching resort videos on youtube all afternoon.

I can't believe you have never had World's Finest Chocolate 

.  They have a factory outlet in Campbellford, which is where Jake's agency is based.  Their chocolate is the BEST on earth.  Seriously.  We need to get you down for a visit so we can introduce you to the magical world of chocolate covered almonds, caramel whirls, peanut butter bears, and chocolate covered malt balls.  



Raeven said:


> Yay congrats! You'll be there right after us we're leaving on the 17th.



Hopefully we both have fantastic weather and low crowds!  (though your crowds will likely be much lower than ours....I'm guessing our last few days might get noticeably busy)



pigletto said:


> That is so freaking awesome!!!!
> I am so happy for you and jealous for me!Waagghh poor me with three trips coming up in the next 5 months. Make sure to feel sorry for me.
> 
> I can't even believe the rate on the Marriott property. I couldn't book a weekend away that cheap!



The price on timeshares for that check in date was CRAZY affordable.  One day difference (checking in the 18th versus the 17th) took us from $327 plus taxes for a week in a two bedroom, two bath villa to $1197 

.    Timing, as they say, is everything.

I will definitely do my best to feel sorry for you LOL.  Its a tough life we're all living these days, isn't it?  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Gina,
> 
> When my oldest was in the fourth grade, we pulled him out of school a couple days before Christmas break and did Sea World.  We LOVED Santa's Fireside Feast.  It was a wonderful meal with a terrific atmosphere, and we didn't feel rushed at all.  We heartily recommend that meal.  We also did the behind the scenes at the Arctic area tour on that trip.  It was great too!  If you do Santa's Fireside Feast, pay the little upgrade to do get the VIP seatings for all the Christmas shows.  It was great, especially with two silly boys.



That is great feedback....thank you!  I am excited to begin planning with our friends who will be joining us:  I know she has been eyeing that Fireside Feast deal, so its quite possible it will be booked before the promo ends on Monday.  I wholeheartedly agree with you on the reserved seating for the Christmas shows....we had it last year and it was the best money we spent the whole trip!!


----------



## mmdis

Oh my I'm so happy about your December trip because I can live through you!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mmdis said:


> Oh my I'm so happy about your December trip because I can live through you!!



Thank you!!   

But..don't get too excited just yet LOL  ... the budget constraints will likely mean this trip is a little (or a lot) less extravagant than our epic spring and autumn getaways.  I am totally okay with that, though.  Just being able to spend time with my bestie and her two guys is perfect all on its own:  anything else we do is just icing on the cake  .  I am sure we will spend at least a day or two at SeaWorld (I am just giddy knowing that we can enjoy their Christmas events again this year.....I can hardly wait to see Oh Wondrous Night again!!) and a MVMCP is a *must do*.   I can't believe I'll finally get to see the castle all lit up in those bazillion sparkling lights!!

Oh!  And my friend and I have already been chatting (we have spent a whole week discussion a plethora of "ifs") and all of us want to do ICE! at Gaylord Palms (first time for her and her fam, second time for Steve and I.....but we have only visited that attraction one other time, back in 2012).  So I am sure that will be on the itinerary.   If Oktoberfest in Celebration is a hit in October, perhaps we'll go back for Celebration's Christmas events too.  So many decisions!!  And to plan it all with my dearest and closest friend.....well, I am excited and twitchy enough right now that I'm wondering if I will be able to sleep at all this weekend  .


----------



## Lynne G

Funny we did the feast with our kids when they were a bit younger.  Told them don't you guys want to do it again, since could do last day it is discounted.  Both said, not really.  Oh well, we may do all day dining instead.  I will most likely buy the photo pass annual, particularly if I get an AP discount.  Also looking forward to seeing the AP Lounge.  

Yep, timing means cheap, so I am pulling little one out of high school 2 days early.  They should be done midterms before than, and I am sure she will not be the only kid missing those days.  Older one should be done college the week before.  Slowly thinking of other things to do.  Kids want to visit the Busch parks.  No interest in other parks.  We will hit Disney Springs.  Have to get a little Disney in.  Plus, kids have not seen DS since it has been transformed.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> I hope it was a great one for you.
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo is definitely not in the budget for this year (my poor budget just got blown to smithereens today
> 
> ) but its on my to-do list for whenever we return .... hopefully fall 2017 at the latest.  I hear the food is similar to Trails End, so if Steve enjoys our Trails End meal in October, I know that he will definitely be up for it too.



Thank you! Between SeaWorld and Hoop, it was an amazing day 

While I've never been to Trails End personally, I've heard that the food is similar too


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I had narrowed it down to the Vistana, Grande Vista, and Marriott Cypress Harbour.   Steve left it up to me to make the decision, and you had been nudging me in the direction of MGV for ages now, so I thought, what the heck!  Let's be wild and crazy
> 
> . I've been watching resort videos on youtube all afternoon.
> 
> I can't believe you have never had World's Finest Chocolate
> 
> .  They have a factory outlet in Campbellford, which is where Jake's agency is based.  Their chocolate is the BEST on earth.  Seriously.  We need to get you down for a visit so we can introduce you to the magical world of chocolate covered almonds, caramel whirls, peanut butter bears, and chocolate covered malt balls.


I really hope you love the MGV. It is their flagship resort.  Otherwise, I predict it's curtains for me 

Never had WFC and never even heard of it.   I would actually drive a couple of hours for chocolate and the ones you mentioned.....

BTW, you MUST go to HDDR.  It's totally dorky but so much fun and the food is excellent.  Simple but excellent.  The time that we went it was the best meal of our trip.  Every seat in that place is a good seat so you can actually book cat.3 and end up with a seat almost as close as cat.1 but on the second floor.  We were on the DDP so at that time you could only get cat. 2 or 3 and we booked late so it was cat.3 upstairs.  I loved it, the seats along the rail give you an unobstructed view.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OOH ICE!  That's the one thing we didn't get to do a couple of years ago that I totally wish we did.  If we ever get back at that time of year it's on my must do list.


----------



## Penguinempress

That's so awesome about your Christmas trip, whoo!!!!  I'm totally jealous but looking forward to reading all about both trips, especially with all the extra Halloween/Christmas fun added in. There's just something so addictive about Orlando vacations...when we were at Disney this year, my husband said, "Enjoy this because we're not coming back next year." Then just last week he said, "So...what parks are we doing next year? I was thinking Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom, Hollywood Studios...oh, and Universal of course."


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Dancin, it was Martha Reeves birthday yesterday.  Wondering if your Dis name came from the song that she and her Motown band first made famous.  I have a soft spot for music from that era, and that, and Dancin is clearly said to be in my home town.

So hot today.  Saturday has our seawater in the low 70's, but no match for Florida, seawater temp is in the 90's.  Hot beach everywhere along the East Coast.

Hope you are having a good Weekend Gina!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Yay for the December trip! We've always had a great time on our lower-budget "bonus" trips. There's something about knowing it's a bonus trip, and whatever fun happens, happens, that takes the pressure off and just leads to a happy time. Sounds like you will have tons to do though with the SW passes and MVMCP! 

I like the dinner show ideas! They look awesome. I think in Orlando, dinner shows kind of get a second-tier reputation, meanwhile in other places that have less entertainment (like don't have ten major theme parks within an hour's drive lol!), they are considered much more of a main draw. 

We did Medieval Times around here...loved loved loved it. It's so cheesy yet well done and the horses are gorgeous and it's just fun. 

I do need to do HDDR. Hmm, maybe I will add that to our August trip since we have ten days, might be a good activity for a chill day? Hmmm....


----------



## pigletto

ArwenMarie said:


> Yay for the December trip! We've always had a great time on our lower-budget "bonus" trips. There's something about knowing it's a bonus trip, and whatever fun happens, happens, that takes the pressure off and just leads to a happy time. Sounds like you will have tons to do though with the SW passes and MVMCP!
> 
> I like the dinner show ideas! They look awesome. I think in Orlando, dinner shows kind of get a second-tier reputation, meanwhile in other places that have less entertainment (like don't have ten major theme parks within an hour's drive lol!), they are considered much more of a main draw.
> 
> We did Medieval Times around here...loved loved loved it. It's so cheesy yet well done and the horses are gorgeous and it's just fun.
> 
> I do need to do HDDR. Hmm, maybe I will add that to our August trip since we have ten days, might be a good activity for a chill day? Hmmm....


I totally agree with this! On a bonus trip we are just grateful to sneak away unexpectedly that the expectations are so much lower aren't they?


----------



## afan

So glad you guys are getting your December trip!

Any of you that wants to send some of the heat to Seattle I would love you!  We had a hotter than normal summer last year, which I loved, but most didn't.  This year is more normal or a little cooler so far and I don't like it.  Barely had the flip flops out.  Our spring was hotter than summer has been so far.  Supposed to get to 75 today.  It's been humid though, which is weird for here and at least making it a little warmer because of it.  I lived long enough in CA and NC that I got used to the heat so moving back home to Seattle I wish for hot weather all summer, well 85 or so.  We have a/c so I don't worry, most people here don't.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Mega woo-hoo for your December trip coming together.   I'm sorry that our paths won't cross in Florida, but getting to travel with your bestie is pretty fabulous.  I cannot wait to hear all of your plans.  I really, really need to get some more movement on my trip.  You'll have two trips completely planned before my one is all figured out.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Yay! December trip! That means a bonus trip report for us to enjoy, I hope!


----------



## grantclaire

Great news Gina! I was just checking the JetBlue website for December flights and they have some good prices! Got me thinking Christmas vacation again!


----------



## sympatico

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have also heard great things about the rates through Costco, but sadly, we're not members.  If they ever build one a little closer to my house (the nearest is an hour away) then I would be happy to change that .


We live 3 hrs from the Costco here but I found the membership saved me more on car rentals than what it cost for the membership so going shopping there when I can is an added bonus.


----------



## toystoryduo

Yay! So happy for you that you guys get to go in December as well!

We've done the dinner show at Capone's before with a large group, and everyone really enjoyed it!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Add me as another happy Costco rental car customer. Alamo typically has the best rates and then we can plug in our Costco rental confirmation number into the Alamo website's online check in and go directly to the car aisle. Added bonus for us is free extra driver (DH is primary driver but I will occasionally go pick up dinner or drive to the store)--although I know Steve is just the driver on your trips.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Funny we did the feast with our kids when they were a bit younger.  Told them don't you guys want to do it again, since could do last day it is discounted.  Both said, not really.  Oh well, we may do all day dining instead.  I will most likely buy the photo pass annual, particularly if I get an AP discount.  Also looking forward to seeing the AP Lounge.
> 
> Yep, timing means cheap, so I am pulling little one out of high school 2 days early.  They should be done midterms before than, and I am sure she will not be the only kid missing those days.  Older one should be done college the week before.  Slowly thinking of other things to do.  Kids want to visit the Busch parks.  No interest in other parks.  We will hit Disney Springs.  Have to get a little Disney in.  Plus, kids have not seen DS since it has been transformed.



Have you considered ICE!, Lynne?  I noticed they offer a discount to members of the military.  We had a ball there on our first visit, and would wholeheartedly recommend it.  This year they offer snow tubing in addition to the ICE! exhibit, as well as a few other fun activities too. 



Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you! Between SeaWorld and Hoop, it was an amazing day
> 
> While I've never been to Trails End personally, I've heard that the food is similar too



We are super excited for our arrival evening at Fort Wildnerness.  I have done a lot of reading about the Trails End buffet, and so far, I'm hard pressed to find a bad review in the bunch.



dancin Disney style said:


> I really hope you love the MGV. It is their flagship resort.  Otherwise, I predict it's curtains for me
> 
> Never had WFC and never even heard of it.   I would actually drive a couple of hours for chocolate and the ones you mentioned.....
> 
> BTW, you MUST go to HDDR.  It's totally dorky but so much fun and the food is excellent.  Simple but excellent.  The time that we went it was the best meal of our trip.  Every seat in that place is a good seat so you can actually book cat.3 and end up with a seat almost as close as cat.1 but on the second floor.  We were on the DDP so at that time you could only get cat. 2 or 3 and we booked late so it was cat.3 upstairs.  I loved it, the seats along the rail give you an unobstructed view.



Steve and I spend a portion of last night (well, until he got called into work at 10:30 pm ) watching videos of the Grande Vista, and it looks like a lovely place.  We are definitely happy with our choice and are looking forward to trying something new.  After this year, we will have officially stayed in Orlando timeshares owned by Sheraton, Marriott, Wyndham and Westgate.   About the only biggies left to try will be Hilton and Holiday Inn VC.   Something to shoot for for next year?  

I hope we can get a room on a high floor that's somewhat close to one of the pools.  Would you happen to know if you can submit any requests in advance?  (knowing, of course, that they are requests only and not guaranteed?)



chicagoshannon said:


> OOH ICE!  That's the one thing we didn't get to do a couple of years ago that I totally wish we did.  If we ever get back at that time of year it's on my must do list.



This year the theme is Charlie Brown Christmas.  That's a beloved favourite from BOTH of our childhoods so we couldn't be more pumped!


Penguinempress said:


> That's so awesome about your Christmas trip, whoo!!!!  I'm totally jealous but looking forward to reading all about both trips, especially with all the extra Halloween/Christmas fun added in. There's just something so addictive about Orlando vacations...when we were at Disney this year, my husband said, "Enjoy this because we're not coming back next year." Then just last week he said, "So...what parks are we doing next year? I was thinking Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom, Hollywood Studios...oh, and Universal of course."



LOL....it is addictive, isn't it?  

I just said to Steve last night, since we are over-doing it this year we will forego spring and start planning for October 2017 in the new year.  He looked at me and said, _Well, don't count out spring.  Let's see how much overtime I can squeeze in between now and then, and then we'll decide. _  At least we've been equally bitten by the Orlando travel bug .



Lynne G said:


> Oh Dancin, it was Martha Reeves birthday yesterday.  Wondering if your Dis name came from the song that she and her Motown band first made famous.  I have a soft spot for music from that era, and that, and Dancin is clearly said to be in my home town.
> 
> So hot today.  Saturday has our seawater in the low 70's, but no match for Florida, seawater temp is in the 90's.  Hot beach everywhere along the East Coast.
> 
> Hope you are having a good Weekend Gina!



It's been busy, hot and productive.  And despite the soaring temperatures, it feels like all we have talked about is Christmas!     I was almost tempted to break out the Christmas CD's this afternoon, just because I'm feelin' so festive.  In fact, I still might .

I hope you are having an awesome weekend as well!



ArwenMarie said:


> Yay for the December trip! We've always had a great time on our lower-budget "bonus" trips. There's something about knowing it's a bonus trip, and whatever fun happens, happens, that takes the pressure off and just leads to a happy time. Sounds like you will have tons to do though with the SW passes and MVMCP!
> 
> I like the dinner show ideas! They look awesome. I think in Orlando, dinner shows kind of get a second-tier reputation, meanwhile in other places that have less entertainment (like don't have ten major theme parks within an hour's drive lol!), they are considered much more of a main draw.
> 
> We did Medieval Times around here...loved loved loved it. It's so cheesy yet well done and the horses are gorgeous and it's just fun.
> 
> I do need to do HDDR. Hmm, maybe I will add that to our August trip since we have ten days, might be a good activity for a chill day? Hmmm....



I have no doubt that this will be a most incredible trip, budget or not.  The fact that we get to spend it with our dear friends is making every second of it that much nicer.  And with a beautiful resort to stay at, SeaWorld, Aquatica, MVMCP, and ICE!, its already shaping up to be full and busy.  

You should definitely see if you can get a HDDR reservation for August!!  I would love to hear your review of it if you go!   Do you think they will have availability this late in the game?



pigletto said:


> I totally agree with this! On a bonus trip we are just grateful to sneak away unexpectedly that the expectations are so much lower aren't they?



As Corey on the Dis podcasts would say....I'm just going to be happy to be there  .  Thankful for every minute!



afan said:


> So glad you guys are getting your December trip!
> 
> Any of you that wants to send some of the heat to Seattle I would love you!  We had a hotter than normal summer last year, which I loved, but most didn't.  This year is more normal or a little cooler so far and I don't like it.  Barely had the flip flops out.  Our spring was hotter than summer has been so far.  Supposed to get to 75 today.  It's been humid though, which is weird for here and at least making it a little warmer because of it.  I lived long enough in CA and NC that I got used to the heat so moving back home to Seattle I wish for hot weather all summer, well 85 or so.  We have a/c so I don't worry, most people here don't.



Thanks afan!

We'll gladly send you some of this oppressive heat and humidiity.   Much as I love summer weather, this is getting a little tiring.  Especially when its been so unbelievably dry .



Ruthie5671 said:


> Mega woo-hoo for your December trip coming together.   I'm sorry that our paths won't cross in Florida, but getting to travel with your bestie is pretty fabulous.  I cannot wait to hear all of your plans.  I really, really need to get some more movement on my trip.  You'll have two trips completely planned before my one is all figured out.



LOL, its so much fun to have a partner-in-crime for planning this December getaway.  We emailed for like three hours straight last night.....she is as excited as I am!!    At this rate, we'll have it all figured out by Friday and nothing to do for 4.5 months .



BadgerGirl84 said:


> Yay! December trip! That means a bonus trip report for us to enjoy, I hope!



Absolutely!  I might not even be finished our October trip report by the time the December one rolls around though .



grantclaire said:


> Great news Gina! I was just checking the JetBlue website for December flights and they have some good prices! Got me thinking Christmas vacation again!



I couldn't believe the prices we got, for so close to Christmas.  $166 each way including seat selection and one checked bag per person.  I think we got lucky and caught that brief little dip before fares start to rise again....this morning, one of our flights is up to $208.



sympatico said:


> We live 3 hrs from the Costco here but I found the membership saved me more on car rentals than what it cost for the membership so going shopping there when I can is an added bonus.



I have checked the Costco rates for both our upcoming trips, and so far what we have reserved is quite a bit better than Costco's prices.  If that changes, though, I would not be averse to getting a membership to save some $$.   Like you said, I might enjoy the chance to shop there, too, from time to time!



toystoryduo said:


> Yay! So happy for you that you guys get to go in December as well!
> 
> We've done the dinner show at Capone's before with a large group, and everyone really enjoyed it!



Great to hear the positive feedback on Capones!   It definitely looks like it will be a good choice for me especially, a fairly picky eater.



BadgerGirl84 said:


> Add me as another happy Costco rental car customer. Alamo typically has the best rates and then we can plug in our Costco rental confirmation number into the Alamo website's online check in and go directly to the car aisle. Added bonus for us is free extra driver (DH is primary driver but I will occasionally go pick up dinner or drive to the store)--although I know Steve is just the driver on your trips.



Oh, that's interesting about the extra driver....something I wasn't aware of!  Definitely a little bonus to keep in mind as I'm looking at pricing.  While its not a necessity, it is still a nice perk to have (just in case).


----------



## grantclaire

Gina how did you get the great price for the Marriott?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

grantclaire said:


> Gina how did you get the great price for the Marriott?



I booked a Getaway through Interval International.  It was only $327 plus taxes for the week.  I could hardly believe the price when I saw it!   There were several different resorts we could have picked from including SVR and multiple Marriott timeshares, all 2 bed/2 bath villas.


----------



## sk8jdgca

You are so lucky....to get away at Chirstmas...however this is the last year of Nutcracker for at least 3 years so maybe 2017?


----------



## afan

Our weather is warming up 

I hate writing cover letters.  I always think a resume should be enough.  This one is for a job with an organization I already volunteer with, they know what I've done but it needs to have the right amount of 'I'm drinking the kool aid' in it.  Fingers crossed for the job, that they'll see how awesome I am and make it full time and let me work remotely because I'm not moving 

I know none of you know me, well aside from that I like Disney, UO, live in Seattle and like Gina's trip reports.  But I need somewhere to mention it   I hate talking about applying for jobs with people because then if it doesn't happen you have to tell them cause they'll eventually ask.  Ok, back to the letter and trying not to blow too much smoke up their bottoms.


----------



## Ruthie5671

I finally got my pre-trip report started!  I hope this link works properly.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/what-are-we-celebrating-everything-a-december-2016-ptr.3529592/


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

afan said:


> Our weather is warming up
> 
> I hate writing cover letters.  I always think a resume should be enough.  This one is for a job with an organization I already volunteer with, they know what I've done but it needs to have the right amount of 'I'm drinking the kool aid' in it.  Fingers crossed for the job, that they'll see how awesome I am and make it full time and let me work remotely because I'm not moving
> 
> I know none of you know me, well aside from that I like Disney, UO, live in Seattle and like Gina's trip reports.  But I need somewhere to mention it   I hate talking about applying for jobs with people because then if it doesn't happen you have to tell them cause they'll eventually ask.  Ok, back to the letter and trying not to blow too much smoke up their bottoms.



Good luck with the job application  some years ago at work, everyone had to reapply for their own jobs, now that is weird


----------



## afan

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Good luck with the job application  some years ago at work, everyone had to reapply for their own jobs, now that is weird



Thanks!  What?  That doesn't even make sense.  I thought it was bad enough when a job had me write the description of what I do since it was a created job of a hodge podge of stuff.  Did everyone get to keep their job?


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

afan said:


> Thanks!  What?  That doesn't even make sense.  I thought it was bad enough when a job had me write the description of what I do since it was a created job of a hodge podge of stuff.  Did everyone get to keep their job?



Yes the first time round and then the redundancies started


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> You are so lucky....to get away at Chirstmas...however this is the last year of Nutcracker for at least 3 years so maybe 2017?



If you can do it, you won't regret it.  There is just something about Christmas in Orlando that is absolutely magical (even outside the infamous Disney bubble).  The whole city is just ooozing with holiday cheer.....and the respite from the Canadian cold is a happy bonus, too!



afan said:


> Our weather is warming up
> 
> I hate writing cover letters.  I always think a resume should be enough.  This one is for a job with an organization I already volunteer with, they know what I've done but it needs to have the right amount of 'I'm drinking the kool aid' in it.  Fingers crossed for the job, that they'll see how awesome I am and make it full time and let me work remotely because I'm not moving
> 
> I know none of you know me, well aside from that I like Disney, UO, live in Seattle and like Gina's trip reports.  But I need somewhere to mention it   I hate talking about applying for jobs with people because then if it doesn't happen you have to tell them cause they'll eventually ask.  Ok, back to the letter and trying not to blow too much smoke up their bottoms.



Well, this is definitely a safe place to share your stresses over the job application, regardless of whether you are successful in getting the job or not (LOL, I can speak from experience.....my pride is still stinging a big from my recent "thanks but no thanks" decline).   Sending you some good vibes and positive thoughts in the hopes that they bring you good luck on the job front .  We'll all be here to celebrate with you if you get that new position, or cheer you up if you don't.   But you've got this  .... I can feel it! 

As for the cover letter, I completely agree with you:  your resume should speak for itself.  They always feel redundant and are so hard to write.   I hope you were able to get those creative juices flowing and came up with something that "sells" you perfectly!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I finally got my pre-trip report started!  I hope this link works properly.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/what-are-we-celebrating-everything-a-december-2016-ptr.3529592/



Yay!  You decided to give it a go!    I will be over there super soon to join in the chatter .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Good luck with the job application  some years ago at work, everyone had to reapply for their own jobs, now that is weird



Okay, that is just bizarre .  Was the company purchased by another entity, and this was their way to flush out the dead weight?


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, this is definitely a safe place to share your stresses over the job application, regardless of whether you are successful in getting the job or not (LOL, I can speak from experience.....my pride is still stinging a big from my recent "thanks but no thanks" decline). Sending you some good vibes and positive thoughts in the hopes that they bring you good luck on the job front . We'll all be here to celebrate with you if you get that new position, or cheer you up if you don't. But you've got this  .... I can feel it!
> 
> As for the cover letter, I completely agree with you: your resume should speak for itself. They always feel redundant and are so hard to write. I hope you were able to get those creative juices flowing and came up with something that "sells" you perfectly!



Thanks!  I'm currently at a temp job that wants to hire me, if I want to be or I can continue as a temp.  There's no timeframe on it though due to other stuff.  I like it ok but it's not related to what I have done or what I want to do, so fingers crossed on this one.  I'm almost done with the letter, waiting for a couple people to read it to make sure I have all the info I need in it.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, that is just bizarre .  Was the company purchased by another entity, and this was their way to flush out the dead weight?



In the end it was a way of getting rid of people. It was structure, restructure, cost cutting, bought another company, restructure again, cost cutting (labour is so expensive), you get the idea. I survived about 8 years of this and finally after 24.5 years with that company it was my turn  so I totally feel everybody's pain if anything like this happens.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve and I spend a portion of last night (well, until he got called into work at 10:30 pm ) watching videos of the Grande Vista, and it looks like a lovely place.  We are definitely happy with our choice and are looking forward to trying something new.  After this year, we will have officially stayed in Orlando timeshares owned by Sheraton, Marriott, Wyndham and Westgate.   About the only biggies left to try will be Hilton and Holiday Inn VC.   Something to shoot for for next year?
> 
> I hope we can get a room on a high floor that's somewhat close to one of the pools.  Would you happen to know if you can submit any requests in advance?  (knowing, of course, that they are requests only and not guaranteed?)



The Hilton Parc Soleil is stunning.  The suites are very modern....the bathtub fills from the ceiling.  The only Holiday Inn VC that I have any experience with is Orange Lake.  It's not a place I would ever stay.  It gets pretty bad reviews.  Things get stolen there, shady looking guests, run down accommodation.  We have played golf there several times and you have to drive through to the back to get to the course.

You would have to call the MGV to make a request.  I think they changed the policy on making requests though.  They will note them but you will have to ask at check in for what you want.  We stayed in building 79(second floor) and building 81(ground floor).  The suite we had in 79 was great because we were right in front of the stairs so we would park at the stairs and walk right to our door.  However, being on the second floor we looked out right into a palm tree.  You had to sit on one side of the balcony and kind of look to one side to be able to see the water.  Not bad but one floor higher would have given a better view.  In building 81 we had the very last suite at the end away from the pool.  Basically no view of anything except the very end of the lap pool.  It was quiet though no pool noise at all.  I also liked this location because we spent most of that trip at the pool so it was super easy to go back and forth from the pool to the suite to get food/drinks.  If you are a Starbucks fan they have a Starbucks counter in the little shop inside the main building.  From building 81 it's right next door.  I totally took advantage and got a big Frappacino every morning to take to the pool.

On the request topic.  Last time the lady at check in got on the phone and asked what was available for immediate check in.  This was about 10:45am.  She gave me several choices and even let me be VERY picky about it.  She was really sweet and had a good laugh at my picky-ness.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Thanks!  I'm currently at a temp job that wants to hire me, if I want to be or I can continue as a temp.  There's no timeframe on it though due to other stuff.  I like it ok but it's not related to what I have done or what I want to do, so fingers crossed on this one.  I'm almost done with the letter, waiting for a couple people to read it to make sure I have all the info I need in it.



Well, best of luck from all of us!     Do keep us posted once your application is submitted and you have any news, either way.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> In the end it was a way of getting rid of people. It was structure, restructure, cost cutting, bought another company, restructure again, cost cutting (labour is so expensive), you get the idea. I survived about 8 years of this and finally after 24.5 years with that company it was my turn  so I totally feel everybody's pain if anything like this happens.



Oh man, starting over after that long in one job must have been a killer.  These days, I guess its not safe to assume your job is secure no matter how long you've been employed.  It makes me a little sad for our young people and their futures:  their journey into the workforce is not going to be an easy one.



dancin Disney style said:


> The Hilton Parc Soleil is stunning.  The suites are very modern....the bathtub fills from the ceiling.  The only Holiday Inn VC that I have any experience with is Orange Lake.  It's not a place I would ever stay.  It gets pretty bad reviews.  Things get stolen there, shady looking guests, run down accommodation.  We have played golf there several times and you have to drive through to the back to get to the course.
> 
> You would have to call the MGV to make a request.  I think they changed the policy on making requests though.  They will note them but you will have to ask at check in for what you want.  We stayed in building 79(second floor) and building 81(ground floor).  The suite we had in 79 was great because we were right in front of the stairs so we would part at the stairs and walk right to our door.  However, being on the second floor we looked out right into a palm tree.  You had to sit on one side of the balcony and kind of look to one side to be able to see the water.  Not bad but one floor higher would have given a better view.  In building 81 we had the very last suite at the end away from the pool.  Basically no view of anything except the very end of the lap pool.  It was quiet though no pool noise at all.  I also liked this location because we spent most of that trip at the pool so it was super easy to go back and forth from the pool to the suite to get food/drinks.  If you are a Starbucks fan they have a Starbucks counter in the little shop inside the main building.  From building 81 it's right next door.  I totally took advantage and got a big Frappacino every morning to take to the pool.
> 
> On the request topic.  Last time the lady at check in got on the phone and asked what was available for immediate check in.  This was about 10:45am.  She gave me several choices and even let me be VERY picky about it.  She was really sweet and had a good laugh at my picky-ness.



Our flight from Buffalo on December 17th doesn't leave until just before 1 pm (much later than we are used to!) so we don't arrive in Orlando until around 3:30 that afternoon.  That puts us arriving at the resort around 5-ish, assuming no delays at baggage claim or picking up the rental vehicle.   I think I will call a few days before we arrive to see if they can accommodate a few of our requests.  We would love to be on a top floor, close to a pool, with a nice view.  Considering the busier time of the year, I don't expect they will able to check all the boxes on my wish list but hopefully they can tick one or two.

Am I correct that the Grande Vista has just two (albeit large) pools?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We are officially at 80 days until our October departure  and 144 days until our Christmas trip .

For our October trip, I have been trying to round up a group of interested individuals for a Memory Maker share, and I appear to have found a group of six (including myself) who are game to split the charges so we can all have access to our photos taken at the Disney parks.   We did a share last year and it worked out to be a cost effective solution for us for our two parties:  splitting the cost six way makes it between $25 and $30 per family, while a one-day Memory Maker through Disney is $59.99.   Unfortunately for me, no one seems to be too keen to lead the share group, so it looks like that job will probably fall to me.  While I didn't really want that responsibility in the days leading up to our trip, I suppose I can at least rest easy in knowing that I don't risk being duped by a stranger on a message board (these things are always a leap of faith that you are dealing with an honest person).   I have everyone's name and email address now so I will try and reach out to the group later today to get things underway.

In the meantime, I have replied to a Memory Maker share thread for December in the hopes that I can jump in on that one as well so we can have our pictures from the MVMCP we plan to attend.    This is especially important as it will be our very first Christmas Party at MK and our friends will be with us, too.   I haven't yet received a reply to that message but there's still a boat load of time to work out that particular detail.

Today is the last day of the SeaWorld Christmas in July sale, so I think we will purchase our tickets to Santa's Fireside Feast before the end of the night to take advantage of the 30% discount being offered.  The December itinerary has been quickly taking shape (there is a spreadsheet now officially created! ) so we rapidly developing a plan which will now allow us to secure reservations for the various dates of our trip without the risk of over-booking.  Along with the Fireside Feast dining package, I think tonight I will buy our MVMCP tickets for the date we have picked out:  we'll be going to the final party of the season on December 22nd .   We only have two parties to pick from on our week, December 18th or the 22nd, and quite honestly we both thought that each of them will be equally crowded so it really didn't matter which one we settled on.   I have a feeling that both have the potential to sell out (and possibly, quite well in advance) so I will sleep better at night once those tickets (or, in our case, email vouchers) are in hand.   After this past weekend, Mastercard is going to wonder if we've gone stark raving mad .  

The park-and-fly reservation for December was secured this morning (we're heading back to the Days assuming they don't drop the ball in October) as well as an extra night on the end of our trip.  Our flight home from Orlando doesn't land until 9:45 pm and there's no way we want to be making the long drive at that point in time, especially on Christmas Eve and into the wee hours of Christmas morning when virtually nothing will be open.   Driving home on Christmas morning isn't ideal but we're willing to make the sacrifice .  If we get on the road first thing after breakfast, we're hoping his might be the first time we don't encounter traffic through the great city of Toronto.

Not much else new to report, except that we FINALLY got some rain this morning.  After a month of literally no precipitation and ridiculously hot weather, it was a welcome way to start the day.  We could still use a couple more days worth, but for now.....its a start.

Hope you all are having a good beginning to your week .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well everything seems to be coming together. I signed up for SeaWorld emails but haven't received anything on the Christmas Celebrations so far and can't see anything on the website (I'm not a AP though). So still waiting to see on that one


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well everything seems to be coming together. I signed up for SeaWorld emails but haven't received anything on the Christmas Celebrations so far and can't see anything on the website (I'm not a AP though). So still waiting to see on that one



I PM'd you the link to the online order page.  Let me know if it doesn't work, and I'll send you the email directly if need be.  I am pretty sure you don't need to be an AP holder for the 30% Christmas in July savings.....it appears to be open to all!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our flight from Buffalo on December 17th doesn't leave until just before 1 pm (much later than we are used to!) so we don't arrive in Orlando until around 3:30 that afternoon.  That puts us arriving at the resort around 5-ish, assuming no delays at baggage claim or picking up the rental vehicle.   I think I will call a few days before we arrive to see if they can accommodate a few of our requests.  We would love to be on a top floor, close to a pool, with a nice view.  Considering the busier time of the year, I don't expect they will able to check all the boxes on my wish list but hopefully they can tick one or two.
> 
> Am I correct that the Grande Vista has just two (albeit large) pools?


 
Call them about 10 days prior to arrival.  They will fill you in on exactly what the current procedure is.  If they will note your request keep it down to only two things.  The time that they allowed me to be picky about my suite I was staying as the guest of an owner.  The other time it was as an exchange.  I had only requested a building and got it.

They have the two large pools.  There are also two small pools out in the buildings clustered around the golf course.

If you want to be near the large pools the quieter side is the Copa Loca side.  79 and 84 are the buildings that flank that pool. A possible negative there is that if you get a room overlooking the pool they have these lights that light it up like high noon.  The suites do have thick black out drapes though.

The other side of the lagoon has the main building and pool.  The buildings that flank that pool are 80 and 81.  Building 82 is also very close and gives a water view.  All the buildings are constructed to be hallways on one side and balconies on the other.  So all suites have a view of sorts....no parking lots any way.


----------



## erinch

Gina,
I adore your trip reports! I am actually typing this while on highway 1 on way to Key West, having "landed on the Auto Train" from PA this am. We will be here a couple of nights, then in Pompano Beach, then over to the Hard Rock, then the Vistana for 2 weeks. (We are doing all our travel for the year at once so our daughter and friend, who are college juniors can come.

We still adore traveling with her, and are sad that a job keeps her 28 yr old brother from joining us.

I was able to book the Vistana for 2 weeks from an owner on the TUG, and got each week for $800. Hoping for Fointains 1, 3rd floor with skylight and water view. We have been going there every couple of years since before they built Cascades or the extension, and Speings was the newest area. Which was decorated in stylish Miami Vice punks and turquoise. I was fond of the wild colors.

Thanks again for your last TR. it got me through a couple brutal weeks at work while we were waiting to leave!
Erin Cox-Holmes


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I PM'd you the link to the online order page.  Let me know if it doesn't work, and I'll send you the email directly if need be.  I am pretty sure you don't need to be an AP holder for the 30% Christmas in July savings.....it appears to be open to all!



Got this thanks Gina  we plan to be at SW on the 24th December so looks like this day isn't discounted.


----------



## toystoryduo

How did I miss that you guys are eating at Trails End? We have eaten there a couple of times over the years, and it was really good! I haven't looked at prices there lately, but when we went, it was one of the best buffet deals on Disney property. One of our favorite things to do was eat there, and then head over to the RV/camping area to look at all of the Christmas decorations. It was so much fun!


----------



## Raeven

I always feel so much better if tickets are purchased asap too


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, as I don't know which nights I'll be at SeaWorld, I'll be waiting to book Fireside Feast. I'm sure I'll figure it out soon though


----------



## ArwenMarie

Ah I'm so jealous of your December trip! We have a tentative January trip planned (ok I have Marriott Lakeshore Reserve booked for a week but no one knows about it yet) But I want to see the lights! 

My August trip is coming up fast all of a sudden, 3 weeks! Got our MagicBands yesterday. The kids were funny, they were like, "Are they going to keep sending us those?" because we have a whole bag of them LOL


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Call them about 10 days prior to arrival.  They will fill you in on exactly what the current procedure is.  If they will note your request keep it down to only two things.  The time that they allowed me to be picky about my suite I was staying as the guest of an owner.  The other time it was as an exchange.  I had only requested a building and got it.
> 
> They have the two large pools.  There are also two small pools out in the buildings clustered around the golf course.
> 
> If you want to be near the large pools the quieter side is the Copa Loca side.  79 and 84 are the buildings that flank that pool. A possible negative there is that if you get a room overlooking the pool they have these lights that light it up like high noon.  The suites do have thick black out drapes though.
> 
> The other side of the lagoon has the main building and pool.  The buildings that flank that pool are 80 and 81.  Building 82 is also very close and gives a water view.  All the buildings are constructed to be hallways on one side and balconies on the other.  So all suites have a view of sorts....no parking lots any way.



Thanks for the great advice .  I will keep the requests just to top floor, close to pool.  Being near the main building and pool would be our preference but I would be more than happy with either.



erinch said:


> Gina,
> I adore your trip reports! I am actually typing this while on highway 1 on way to Key West, having "landed on the Auto Train" from PA this am. We will be here a couple of nights, then in Pompano Beach, then over to the Hard Rock, then the Vistana for 2 weeks. (We are doing all our travel for the year at once so our daughter and friend, who are college juniors can come.
> 
> We still adore traveling with her, and are sad that a job keeps her 28 yr old brother from joining us.
> 
> I was able to book the Vistana for 2 weeks from an owner on the TUG, and got each week for $800. Hoping for Fointains 1, 3rd floor with skylight and water view. We have been going there every couple of years since before they built Cascades or the extension, and Speings was the newest area. Which was decorated in stylish Miami Vice punks and turquoise. I was fond of the wild colors.
> 
> Thanks again for your last TR. it got me through a couple brutal weeks at work while we were waiting to leave!
> Erin Cox-Holmes



Aw, thank you Erin!   Your note made my day.  

You got a GREAT rate on your Vistana weeks:  that's cheaper than our Fountains maintenance fees (which were $963 this year).  I will cross my fingers that you get the Fountains villa that you are hoping for:  as you know, its our favourite section of the resort .

Have a wonderful, awesome and amazing vacation!  And try to drop back in from time to time to let us know about all the fun you're having!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Got this thanks Gina  we plan to be at SW on the 24th December so looks like this day isn't discounted.



Well, shoot .  I had noticed that Christmas Eve was blocked from the discount but didn't realize that was the date you were planning to go.  Boo .



toystoryduo said:


> How did I miss that you guys are eating at Trails End? We have eaten there a couple of times over the years, and it was really good! I haven't looked at prices there lately, but when we went, it was one of the best buffet deals on Disney property. One of our favorite things to do was eat there, and then head over to the RV/camping area to look at all of the Christmas decorations. It was so much fun!



Trails End was a later addition to our October plans, and then the carriage ride.   Trails End was getting quite a bit of love on this thread (and some hearty recommends) so we thought it might be fun for our arrival day .

If everything works out as we hope it will, we should get to take in both the Halloween decorations at the campground during our October trip _*and *_the Christmas decorations in December:  on our currently-being-planned Christmas vacation, we are working on making dinner ADR's at FW one night with our travel companions and then renting a golf cart so the five of us can tour the lights until our hearts are content.   It's actually shaping up to be one of my most anticipated evenings of our December getaway!   



Raeven said:


> I always feel so much better if tickets are purchased asap too



LOL, I am glad other people feel the same way.  There are lots of little things that can fall into place after the fact, but I like having the flights, accommodations, car rental and attraction tickets all taken care of right out of the gate .  



Joanna71985 said:


> Well, as I don't know which nights I'll be at SeaWorld, I'll be waiting to book Fireside Feast. I'm sure I'll figure it out soon though



If you can swing it to come out on the evening of December 19th, we'll have to make plans to say hello!  In fact, not only would you have a chance to meet Steve and I, but also another Diser and her fam as well  (I will have to ask her if its okay for me to let her name slip ).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Ah I'm so jealous of your December trip! We have a tentative January trip planned (ok I have Marriott Lakeshore Reserve booked for a week but no one knows about it yet) But I want to see the lights!
> 
> My August trip is coming up fast all of a sudden, 3 weeks! Got our MagicBands yesterday. The kids were funny, they were like, "Are they going to keep sending us those?" because we have a whole bag of them LOL



Only 3 weeks to go.....so lucky!!      I can't believe we are almost in August....summer is just speeding by.

January is a great time to travel to Orlando:  you'll be enjoying a respite from the cold while we are all home freezin' our buns off .  When you say "no one" knows about it, does this mean its going to be a surprise for your DH, too?  Something along the lines of, _Merry Christmas Sweetie, Santa put airline tickets in your stocking.  Better book some vacation days for next month!  _


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We have officially left the 80's behind, and now sit at 79 days until departure  (143 until our Christmas trip ).

After dinner last night, we suffered an electrical issue at our house that require the assistance of a licensed electrician to remedy (at the low, low after-hours labour rate of $105 an hour ) but I'm happy to report the power is back on once again.  For some reason, something like this happens every single time we are just days away from the start of a trip or right after I bite the bullet and pay for airfare and accommodations on a future one.  Frankly, I should have expected that something would go off the rails when our December trip was just booked.   My mom informed me last night that it was a sign that we should stop travelling and just stay home .    Yeah, that's not going to happen .

Once the lights....and the internet....were back on, I was able to get our Santa's Fireside Feast reservations booked before the 30% off Christmas in July offer expired, and I also purchased our tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party for December 22nd.    My wallet was promptly emptied (are any of my fellow Canadians keeping tabs on the value of our dollar lately?  It stinks ) but I think I was still smiling like an idiot when I went to bed last night .   I was forcing Steve to watch videos of the Christmas party last night on youtube when Jake got home from work, and immediately after we got the _*"Hello!  I'm home!"*_ greeting, it was followed by _*"OMG, are you guys seriously listening to Christmas music?  IT'S JULY!!!!!!!!".*_ 

I missed sending out the email to the Memory Maker share participants last night (the electrician and the ticket purchases took precedence ... priorities, you know!  ) so that's on my to-do list for today.  That, and our aquafit class, because time's a ticking and buttlifter capris or not, this body needs some serious help before I'm seen at a swimsuit at either Aquatica or Discovery Cove .

I hope you are all enjoying a peaceful and productive Tuesday!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Only 3 weeks to go.....so lucky!!      I can't believe we are almost in August....summer is just speeding by.
> 
> January is a great time to travel to Orlando:  you'll be enjoying a respite from the cold while we are all home freezin' our buns off .  When you say "no one" knows about it, does this mean its going to be a surprise for your DH, too?  Something along the lines of, _Merry Christmas Sweetie, Santa put airline tickets in your stocking.  Better book some vacation days for next month!  _



LOL 

I mentioned it but we can never book plane tickets until about 60 days out due to my DHs job schedule. We've even had to reschedule trips a few weeks out, which is why we stay places that allow you to cancel (no point rentals etc)

But I grabbed the LSR reservation when I saw it...just in case 

Ah I like the idea of Santa bringing some goodies for this trip though!!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Your mom is cute  I guess she misses you when you are gone.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> LOL
> 
> I mentioned it but we can never book plane tickets until about 60 days out due to my DHs job schedule. We've even had to reschedule trips a few weeks out, which is why we stay places that allow you to cancel (no point rentals etc)
> 
> But I grabbed the LSR reservation when I saw it...just in case
> 
> *Ah I like the idea of Santa bringing some goodies for this trip though!!*



Themed stockings, maybe?  



ArwenMarie said:


> Your mom is cute  I guess she misses you when you are gone.



Mom misses us fiercely, and she frets about us non-stop when we are so far from home.  She's a homebody by nature and is baffled by our love of travel.  It will be somewhat easier for her this October and December when Jake is home to help keep her company (and to ensure she gets to the grocery store, to Walmart, to the bank, etc.), so that will be nice for both her AND us.  We won't worry as much about her while we're gone (it breaks my heart to know she's so lonely when we are away) and she won't worry about us (because she will have Jake to keep her company and keep her mind off our absence).   We always try to call her at some point during each day to say hi and let her know what we have been up to, so we are never out of touch even though we are out of the country (thank goodness for a good cell travel plan!).   If we time it right and Jake is there when we call, we will even be able to introduce her to the world of Facetiming.  She will get a kick out of being able to see us *and* talk to us on his phone .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thanks for the great advice .  I will keep the requests just to top floor, close to pool.  Being near the main building and pool would be our preference but I would be more than happy with either.


With that in mind I would request building 81, top floor.  

The parking is better at 81 than 80.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> With that in mind I would request building 81, top floor.
> 
> The parking is better at 81 than 80.



You are DA BEST!    I will be sure to request building 81.  Thank you so much for the insider info .  This is like having my own personal concierge!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you can swing it to come out on the evening of December 19th, we'll have to make plans to say hello!  In fact, not only would you have a chance to meet Steve and I, but also another Diser and her fam as well  (I will have to ask her if its okay for me to let her name slip ).



I'll have to keep an eye on my schedule. But I'd love to try to go (even if it's just for Miracles)! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Once the lights....and the internet....were back on, I was able to get our Santa's Fireside Feast reservations booked before the 30% off Christmas in July offer expired, and I also purchased our tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party for December 22nd.    My wallet was promptly emptied (are any of my fellow Canadians keeping tabs on the value of our dollar lately?  It stinks ) but I think I was still smiling like an idiot when I went to bed last night .   I was forcing Steve to watch videos of the Christmas party last night on youtube when Jake got home from work, and immediately after we got the _*"Hello!  I'm home!"*_ greeting, it was followed by _*"OMG, are you guys seriously listening to Christmas music?  IT'S JULY!!!!!!!!".*_
> 
> I missed sending out the email to the Memory Maker share participants last night (the electrician and the ticket purchases took precedence ... priorities, you know!  ) so that's on my to-do list for today.  That, and our aquafit class, because time's a ticking and buttlifter capris or not, this body needs some serious help before I'm seen at a swimsuit at either Aquatica or Discovery Cove .
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying a peaceful and productive Tuesday!



Yay! You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Callie

CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP! Will be my reading material for the day tomorrow


----------



## Callie

Fingers crossed the Days works out!


----------



## afan

I got an I interview!  Next wed at 3 my time so I'll leave my temp job early so I can do the call from home.  Not a fan of phone interviews but I think this one will be ok.  I know my stuff and we have mutual friends.  I just need to convince them it should be a full time job rather than part time ☺


----------



## dancin Disney style

afan said:


> I got an I interview!  Next wed at 3 my time so I'll leave my temp job early so I can do the call from home.  Not a fan of phone interviews but I think this one will be ok.  I know my stuff and we have mutual friends.  I just need to convince them it should be a full time job rather than part time ☺


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP! Will be my reading material for the day tomorrow





Callie said:


> Fingers crossed the Days works out!



Hi Callie!     Welcome aboard!

We are really hoping that things go well with the Days for October, too....because we now have them booked for December as well, on BOTH ends of the trip (park and fly before, room-only on our return night......with an arrival back in Buffalo at 9:47 pm, there's no way we want to be embarking on a long commute that late on Christmas Eve).  



afan said:


> I got an I interview!  Next wed at 3 my time so I'll leave my temp job early so I can do the call from home.  Not a fan of phone interviews but I think this one will be ok.  I know my stuff and we have mutual friends.  I just need to convince them it should be a full time job rather than part time ☺



All the best!  Sending you lots of good-luck thoughts and vibes .  You've got this!


----------



## Callie

Fingers crossed it works out. I hate a bad hotel experience. My friends call me a hotel snob, when it came to book our DC trip. I blame it on my mom, we want the better stuff, and one bad experience and never again.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If we time it right and Jake is there when we call, we will even be able to introduce her to the world of Facetiming. She will get a kick out of being able to see us *and* talk to us on his phone .



That's just adorable.  I have recently introduced my mom to Skype.  It really freaks her out and she's not sure "where to look".


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> Fingers crossed it works out. I hate a bad hotel experience. My friends call me a hotel snob, when it came to book our DC trip. I blame it on my mom, we want the better stuff, and one bad experience and never again.



I hear you.  After becoming acquainted with the Vistana, we've now come to view standing in a standard hotel room while we're in Orlando as some kind of cruel hardship.  I need my laundry facilities, private screened balcony, two bathrooms and full kitchen (that I rarely cook in ....but still.....).

I am thinking positive on our stay at the Days.  Hopefully it will be just as smooth as it was in April.  I will call a few days before arrival to see if they can help ensure we get placed in a quiet section of the hotel, near others who also have an early morning flight.



Ruthie5671 said:


> That's just adorable.  I have recently introduced my mom to Skype.  It really freaks her out and she's not sure "where to look".



LOL, my mom is so technology-averse, she's quite amusing.  It took her months to learn how to properly use the TV remote .  I still can rarely get her to take her cell phone with her when we take her out anywhere:  while she knows its quite capable of making and receiving calls outside of her 4 walls, it feels so alien to her to actually receive a call while in the middle of Walmart she'd rather not chance it . Old habits die hard for our seniors sometimes.

We are making slow progress, though.  She can now access and read text messages on her cell phone, though she hasn't quite figured out how to reply.  That's my project for fall:  walking her through it every time we're over to visit until she gets comfortable enough to try it out herself.  I know she would get the hang of it far more quickly if she didn't get all nerved up about the thought of it.


----------



## JaxDad

Ok, wait...I step away for just a week or so, and now this is a PTR for two different trips?!?! Aren't you taking this "Twice As Nice & Double the Fun" thing just a little too far?!

And aren't we getting cheated out of a separate PTR for the December trip? How are you going to find time to do a TR for October and maintain the PTR for December? Your public needs to know! I'm stressing out just thinking about it all...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So I have been admittedly horrible this week at getting any decent updates posted on this PTR.  My apologies for that.  I have lots of excuses (of course ) which I will get to in a moment, but first and update on the countdowns:

*76* days until the October trip 
*140* days until our Christmas vacation 


The last week of the month is generally super busy for me, as I do a little administrative work on the side for a small corporation here in our city, and that 4th week in the month is when we have our regular meetings (which always results in other tasks for me to complete).   I've also been busy with the organizational responsibilities for the Memory Maker share for myself and six other families who are also travelling during the month of October, but I'm happy to say that little project is coming together nicely.  It will be nice to have the share framework all in place so we can just kick back and relax until our trip dates roll around.

Of course, the December planning has also kicked into high gear and I have been having an absolute BLAST working out some of the initial details with our travelling companions (I asked her earlier today to see if I can use her name here in this PTR.....before I "out" her, I will be sure she's okay with me sharing her name or her Dis identity).   Let's just say its a good thing that my internet/email bill is not based on number of messages sent and received or I'd be bankrupt after this week .  Having someone to plan with who is SO much like myself is SO MUCH FUN.   I've been so excited a couple of nights that I've hardly been able to sleep .   All that excitement and enthusiasm, though, has definitely resulted in some pretty impressive productivity.  We even have a spreadsheet created and have filled in quite a few sections already (and may I take this moment to say how much I adore that girl.......she shares my Geekiness and loves a good spreadsheet as much as I do).   Our tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party are officially purchased (though the amount I paid in exchange was enough to make me cry) and our tickets for Santa's Fireside Feast have also been bought.  We have confirmed that we will be doing ICE! at Gaylord Palms (along with some of the other holiday events at the resort), and we have a couple of Disney ADR's booked too (we'll be trying Ohana for dinner for the first time ever!).  Hoop Dee Doo is even being kicked around as a possibility at this early stage of the planning process:  unfortunately, Disney Dining seems to have frozen reservations for September onward due to a reported floor refinishing inside the venue, so it will have to remain just a fun topic for discussion until we determine if we can get the night that works with our current itinerary.

We are headed into a long weekend here in Ontario:  Monday is what's known as the Civic Holiday for us (celebrated the first Monday in August each year), though I understand many of our American friends don't have that day off work (or even some of our fellow Canucks who live in other provinces ...... I think about half do, half don't).   The Civic Holiday is always a little bit of a reality check where the summer season is concerned:  our months of heat and sunshine are rapidly passing us by.  We've already begun to notice how much shorter the days are getting:  it's now partially dark when we emerge from the Y after our aquafit classes on Tuesday and Thursday evenings.   I am excited for fall....and Christmas!....but I hate the thoughts of the cold weather .

On a happier note, I couldn't help but feel that this Christmas trip couldn't have blossomed at any better time.  For the first time in 16 years, I'm not getting my boy ready for back-to-school:  I have no need to pour over the flyers for the best deals on school supplies, or be helping pick a backpack that meets both his criteria (brand-specific and "cool") and mine (functional and priced right).  Planning for December gives me somewhere constructive to vent all that spare energy .  That said, it's still going to be hard to pass up those awesome pre-September deals on lined paper and binders .

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Ok, wait...I step away for just a week or so, and now this is a PTR for two different trips?!?! Aren't you taking this "Twice As Nice & Double the Fun" thing just a little too far?!
> 
> And aren't we getting cheated out of a separate PTR the December trip? How are you going to find time to do a TR for Orlando and maintain the PTR for December? Your public needs to know! I'm stressing out just thinking about it all...



That will teach you for disappearing for a while .   You've got some catching up to do!!

So yes, that trip report title is definitely playing out to be even more suitable (and possibly even more prophetic!) than I had expected.  There are now two vacations officially in the planning stages.   If I haven't said so before, I married the most wonderful man on earth .

This PTR has will probably become (or maybe its already evolved into?) a dual PTR for both trips .  By the time I get home from October, I'll be lucky to get that trip report completed before we're off and running again in December!!  I'm going to do my best, though:  y'all will just have to be patient when I get a bit behind.   I have nothing yet booked for 2017  so I might have a long, cold winter to fill with our warm memories of Orlando.

As for the stressing out, trust me.....I could join you on that sometimes!  Having two trips so close together is quite overwhelming, especially from a financial standpoint.   Absolutely worth every penny, though, so I'm trying to keep it all in perspective.  We only get one life to live, and we're determined to make every second count.     Just by fluke, we will arrive in Orlando exactly 18 years to the day that I was laying in the operating room in Toronto Western Hospital while Dr. Mark Bernstein performed an awake craniotomy to remove a tumour from my brain.  On that day, I didn't think I'd see another 19 years of life (and neither did he).  I'm not going to waste a moment of the gift I have been given .



_Edited to correct the number of years from 19 to 18.....obviously math is not my strong suit_ .


----------



## JaxDad

There is a slight chance I may be in Orlando with the kids the weekend of 21 October. I will keep you informed!


----------



## Lynne G

Gina, that is awesome that you are tumor free, and enjoying life.  I lost my parent when I was 22, and was disabled before I was born.  I will never complain about how far to walk or like you, always do what I want when I want, as I could also be not well some day.  

Yeah, at least I am paying in my currency, but I was shocked that the price of the party tickets went up so much from last year.  I think I bought it around $60, and now $90 and tax.  So far, no other reservations for us for our December trip.  Kids are not quite excited yet, but I am sure they will be.  

This summer is flying by, and before I know it, in 4 and 6 weeks,  back to school.  The fall will have early days, as little one is now officially at our Senior High, and older one is starting college.  Older one has a great schedule, as two days a week, has no classes.  I told him, time to find a job during the school year.  So many changes. 

Sounds like your plans are taking form.  For me, fpasses are only days away from being made, and I am still trying to figure out a schedule.  It's a job I say!  LOL


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just by fluke, we will arrive in Orlando exactly 19 years to the day that I was laying in the operating room in Toronto Western Hospital while Dr. Mark Bernstein performed an awake craniotomy to remove a tumour from my brain. On that day, I didn't think I'd see another 19 years of life (and neither did he). I'm not going to waste a moment of the gift I have been given .



Oh my gosh - an awake craniotomy???  That's the kind of stuff you see on television, not hear about in real life!  But 19 years tumor free is an excellent reason to have two trips so close together!


----------



## Monykalyn

Finally caught up!
Wow plans are coming together. So fun! I'm having such a good time reading PTRs that I'm not too badly craving a trip to plan lol! Especially since my oldest is going to try for a Disney program next fall. Hope she gets it as it will be a fun excuse to visit often haven't ever seen Disney with Halloween decorations and haven't seen MK decorated for Christmas since my own college program (I was spring but went back in December over Christmas and New Years to work to keep my main gate pass active)
I expect a photo heavy trip report ya know!

And congrats on the longevity of tumor free! Love that your embrace of life & enthusiasm comes shining through on the trip reports!


----------



## Raeven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I still can rarely get her to take her cell phone with her when we take her out anywhere: while she knows its quite capable of making and receiving calls outside of her 4 walls, it feels so alien to her to actually receive a call while in the middle of Walmart she'd rather not chance it



My grandmother isn't even that far along  My cousin's got her a cell phone in case of emergencies years ago, but she won't keep it on and only makes calls from it within her house.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> we'll be trying Ohana for dinner for the first time ever!



So will we! (In September).




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Monday is what's known as the Civic Holiday for us (celebrated the first Monday in August each year), though I understand many of our American friends don't have that day off work (or even some of our fellow Canucks who live in other provinces ...... I think about half do, half don't).



Lucky! Sadly we don't get a day like that here.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am excited for fall....and Christmas!....but I hate the thoughts of the cold weather .



Same here! I told my boyfriend the other day that it's awful our trips are after the summer because then you spend the whole summer counting down and wishing it would go faster. I just want to time to pass before the trip but I don't want summer to end 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> mes! Having two trips so close together is quite overwhelming, especially from a financial standpoint. Absolutely worth every penny, though, so I'm trying to keep it all in perspective. We only get one life to live, and we're determined to make every second count.



Definitely a little overwhelming financially, but totally worth it.  My boyfriend always says "it's just money" when I ask him if he minds spending so much on trip planning which is a great attitude to have when we're planning a vacation and I want to book everything. 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not going to waste a moment of the gift I have been given .


----------



## Callie

Glad to hear you are still tumor free! How scary that must have been.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are headed into a long weekend here in Ontario:  Monday is what's known as the Civic Holiday for us (celebrated the first Monday in August each year),


It's actually Simcoe Day and also Emancipation Day. 
Simcoe day...to honour John Graves Simcoe  the founder of York which later became Toronto.
Emancipation day....to mark the end of slavery in the British empire


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I too have been trying to book HDDR for December but didn't know why nothing was coming up, I asked on the restaurant boards but no one seemed to know, nor did WDW dining! So any heads up on what's happening there and when it might be done?

Great news on the 19 year anniversary


----------



## Joanna71985

Congrats on 19 years tumor free!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> There is a slight chance I may be in Orlando with the kids the weekend of 21 October. I will keep you informed!



That would be AWESOME!   We would love the chance to say hello while you're in town!  



Lynne G said:


> Gina, that is awesome that you are tumor free, and enjoying life.  I lost my parent when I was 22, and was disabled before I was born.  I will never complain about how far to walk or like you, always do what I want when I want, as I could also be not well some day.
> 
> Yeah, at least I am paying in my currency, but I was shocked that the price of the party tickets went up so much from last year.  I think I bought it around $60, and now $90 and tax.  So far, no other reservations for us for our December trip.  Kids are not quite excited yet, but I am sure they will be.
> 
> This summer is flying by, and before I know it, in 4 and 6 weeks,  back to school.  The fall will have early days, as little one is now officially at our Senior High, and older one is starting college.  Older one has a great schedule, as two days a week, has no classes.  I told him, time to find a job during the school year.  So many changes.
> 
> Sounds like your plans are taking form.  For me, fpasses are only days away from being made, and I am still trying to figure out a schedule.  It's a job I say!  LOL



It's all about perspective, isn't it?  I truly consider some of these challenges to be the biggest blessings.  They sure make you approach life a lot differently, and allows you to take a lot of pleasure in the little moments that other people miss.

You definitely have a busy, exciting autumn ahead.   How close is your DS's college to home?    Will this mean a move into residence or will he be living at home while he embarks on his post-secondary studies?

I envy you being able to book your Fastpasses so soon.   With our offsite accommodations, we'll be a full month behind you on that task. I am just hoping that a couple of good ones are still left by the time my FP date rolls around.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Oh my gosh - an awake craniotomy???  That's the kind of stuff you see on television, not hear about in real life!  But 19 years tumor free is an excellent reason to have two trips so close together!



I actually goofed on the number of years.....Steve reminded me its only 18, not 19 (can you tell I'm anxious to hit that 20-year milestone?).   Math was never my forte  .

But yeah, it was a pretty cool procedure, really.  At the time (back in December 1998), my surgeon was pioneering that particular treatment in Canada and was one of the only doctors to perform it.  My tumor was located in my right temporal lobe which primarly controls speech and memory.  The danger in putting me out for the procedure was that if damage was done to the healthy part of my brain during the resection, by the time I woke up it was too late to administer corrective measures.  So, he gave me the choice:  awake or asleep.  Much as I was scared to death, awake sounded like the lesser of the two evils.  

I owe my life, and my health, to that very talented doctor.  This is a great article on Dr. Bernstein, if anyone is interested in reading about the man who "fixed" me:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...tients-futures-before-they-do/article4184050/



Monykalyn said:


> Finally caught up!
> Wow plans are coming together. So fun! I'm having such a good time reading PTRs that I'm not too badly craving a trip to plan lol! Especially since my oldest is going to try for a Disney program next fall. Hope she gets it as it will be a fun excuse to visit often haven't ever seen Disney with Halloween decorations and haven't seen MK decorated for Christmas since my own college program (I was spring but went back in December over Christmas and New Years to work to keep my main gate pass active)
> I expect a photo heavy trip report ya know!
> 
> And congrats on the longevity of tumor free! Love that your embrace of life & enthusiasm comes shining through on the trip reports!



Oh, that would be so cool if your DD gets accepted to the college program!  I will keep my fingers crossed and say a huge prayer for her.  How awesome would it be for her to follow in her momma's footsteps? 

Thanks for the congratulations.  I really am just happy to be here  .   I know I've said it before, but I am just so *blessed.*



Raeven said:


> Definitely a little overwhelming financially, but totally worth it.  My boyfriend always says "it's just money" when I ask him if he minds spending so much on trip planning which is a great attitude to have when we're planning a vacation and I want to book everything.



My boss's philosophy is "It's only money.  You make more every day!".  I rarely regret anything we spend on our vacations:  while some expenses have more value than others, almost all of them has a moment or memory attached that made it all worthwhile .

Your BF sounds like a keeper.  I'd marry that guy, if I were you .



Callie said:


> Glad to hear you are still tumor free! How scary that must have been.



My little Jake was not quite 3 years old when I had the surgery.  Most terrifying time of my life.  The thought of not being there to see him reach adulthood was almost too much to bear.   



dancin Disney style said:


> It's actually Simcoe Day and also Emancipation Day.
> Simcoe day...to honour John Graves Simcoe  the founder of York which later became Toronto.
> Emancipation day....to mark the end of slavery in the British empire



Well, aren't you a smarty pants!  I only knew it was a day I didn't have to go into work .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I too have been trying to book HDDR for December but didn't know why nothing was coming up, I asked on the restaurant boards but no one seemed to know, nor did WDW dining! So any heads up on what's happening there and when it might be done?
> 
> Great news on the 19 year anniversary



Apparently the floor is being refinished later this year in the Hoop Dee Doo venue.   There is a thread on the restaurant boards that says they won't be opening up bookings beyond the end of August until they have a better idea of when that refurbishment will be started and finished.  I wish they'd get the lead out and decide, because I'm sure there's a lot of us who'd like to get those ADR's made for September, October, November and December.   I will definitely let you know if we see those dates open up .   Time is a ticking......I would think it would be soon. 



Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats on 19 years tumor free!



Thank you Joanna!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Apparently the floor is being refinished later this year in the Hoop Dee Doo venue. There is a thread on the restaurant boards that says they won't be opening up bookings beyond the end of August until they have a better idea of when that refurbishment will be started and finished. I wish they'd get the lead out and decide, because I'm sure there's a lot of us who'd like to get those ADR's made for September, October, November and December.



I have a reservation for October 3rd


----------



## vrajewski10513

I did find this, which could explain why I had no problem getting our 10/3 8:30pm reservation!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Apparently the floor is being refinished later this year in the Hoop Dee Doo venue.   There is a thread on the restaurant boards that says they won't be opening up bookings beyond the end of August until they have a better idea of when that refurbishment will be started and finished.  I wish they'd get the lead out and decide, because I'm sure there's a lot of us who'd like to get those ADR's made for September, October, November and December.   I will definitely let you know if we see those dates open up .   Time is a ticking......I would think it would be soon.



Thanks Gina, I had a quick look on the restaurant board and did post there without success. Glad there is someone who knows something


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina, I didn't know you had that surgery after Jake was born. For some reason I thought it was before. That must have been so scary with a little guy at home. Thank God all went well and congrats on 18, 19 , years of good health


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> I have a reservation for October 3rd





vrajewski10513 said:


> I did find this, which could explain why I had no problem getting our 10/3 8:30pm reservation!



You are very fortunate.....I think you must have reserved right before they shut down availability for the September to December time frame.   I feel for those folks trying to plan their family trips (especially those who will be visiting in September and October.....those months are roaring up fast!).  It would be a tough call of whether to abandon the idea of a HDDR reservation and just book somewhere else while there is still availability to do so, or hold out for a reservation in the hopes that they release the block of dates and you can get the day and time you are hoping for.    



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Thanks Gina, I had a quick look on the restaurant board and did post there without success. Glad there is someone who knows something



I finally found the thread I stumbled upon last week.  Here ya go!:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/hoop-de-do.3523304/

There haven't been any more updates posted since I last read it, but there are still no December dates showing up either.  Boo .



ArwenMarie said:


> Gina, I didn't know you had that surgery after Jake was born. For some reason I thought it was before. That must have been so scary with a little guy at home. Thank God all went well and congrats on 18, 19 , years of good health



Jake was two and a half when I had the grand mal seizure that landed me in the hospital (and started the investigative ball rolling).  He was not quite 3 when I had the operation, and I got the pathology reports on his third birthday (we celebrated the weekend prior that year, just in case the results were dismal).   We spent the next 10 years back and forth to the hospital in Toronto on a regular basis before I was given the all-clear.  The good thing was, he was so little when it all began that he never knew anything different.....that was "normal" to him.   Kids are so resilient that way.   In fact, Jake was quite disappointed when Dr. Bernstein gave me his card, told me to keep it in my wallet at all times just in case, and joked "But just so you know, I never want to see you again  ".  We had always tried to put a positive (even a "fun") spin on those visits, making them into an overnight family getaway or stopping somewhere in the big city for a fun attraction, dinner at a cool restaurant, or some shopping at the big malls.    He was 13 years old when we got the heave-ho from the doc, and I will always remember the look of disappointment on his face as we walked out to the car.  We were giddy with happiness that I was finally "free", and he gloomily inquired "So, does this mean all of our Toronto trips are over now?"  .


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake was two and a half when I had the grand mal seizure that landed me in the hospital (and started the investigative ball rolling).  He was not quite 3 when I had the operation, and I got the pathology reports on his third birthday (we celebrated the weekend prior that year, just in case the results were dismal).   We spent the next 10 years back and forth to the hospital in Toronto on a regular basis before I was given the all-clear.  The good thing was, he was so little when it all began that he never knew anything different.....that was "normal" to him.   Kids are so resilient that way.   In fact, Jake was quite disappointed when Dr. Bernstein gave me his card, told me to keep it in my wallet at all times just in case, and joked "But just so you know, I never want to see you again  ".  We had always tried to put a positive (even a "fun") spin on those visits, making them into an overnight family getaway or stopping somewhere in the big city for a fun attraction, dinner at a cool restaurant, or some shopping at the big malls.    He was 13 years old when we got the heave-ho from the doc, and I will always remember the look of disappointment on his face as we walked out to the car.  We were giddy with happiness that I was finally "free", and he gloomily inquired "So, does this mean all of our Toronto trips are over now?"  .



That is so cute! You and Steve must have been laughing! He must have been having a good time anyway


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Not a whole lot new or noteworthy to mention after our long weekend here in Ontario.   I did get the thumbs up from Kerry, my amazing friend with whom we are excitedly planning to travel with at Christmas, to use her name here in my PTR.   That made me super happy because she is (without a doubt!) the biggest reason why we are so pumped to squeeze in this extra getaway in 2016.   She posts here on the boards whenever she can find time in her crazy hectic schedule, so I will leave it to her if she wants to drop by this PTR and give us a wave (and let us know who she is on the Dis).  If she decides to keep a lower profile and her Dis identity a secret, that's okay as well .   A woman has to have an air of mystery about her sometimes, ya know .

I am not sure if I mentioned it yet or not, but Steve's brother and sister-in-law will be in Orlando for a week while we are there.   They are bringing their family of 5 .... three kids ages 4, 5 and 9 .... for their first trip to Florida, and their excitement is really starting to mount.  We had a chance to spend some time with them on Sunday at a family function held at Steve's parents home, and most of our conversation centred around Orlando.  While initially they vetoed a Disney day due to cost, I think they have decided to find the resources in the budget to do a MNSSHP while they are there, which I was really happy to hear.  Their kids are the PERFECT age to really enjoy all the features of the Halloween party, and I think the Magic Kingdom is the perfect first experience out of all the Disney parks.  I have been helping her to secure a villa rental, flights, and a car rental over the last few weeks, and I think I have somehow been volunteered to assist them in figuring out their park days, too .   By the sounds of it, we may have some company at Aquatica on one of our datrs.   It sure will be a different to experience our favourite water park through the eyes of two kindergarteners and their big sister .

In the meantime, the planning emails for December between Kerry's computer and mine continue to fly back and forth at a near constant pace.  Her knowledge of the seasonal Christmas events in Orlando is absolutely amazing, and she continues to come up with one brilliant idea after another .    I think we've pretty much nailed down that there will be a day spent at SeaWorld (with Santa's Fireside Feast already booked for our dinner), a Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (with an early dinner at Ohana before we head to MK), a day at Universal (for the Grinchmas events...including the Grinchmas breakfast, along with the Macy's Parade), a visit to Gaylord Palms (for ICE!, snow tubing, and the holiday shows), and an afternoon and evening at Fort Wilderness (visiting the stables, having dinner at either Trails End or Hoop Dee Doo, taking in Chip & Dale's campfire sing-along, catching the Electric Water Pageant and Wishes from the beach, and touring the campground to see all the Christmas lights and displays).  We still have a day or two on the itinerary that's not yet spoken for, but trust me.....we're working on it .   I have to say, having a partner-in-crime that thinks JUST like I do is making the Christmas planning, in particular, to be a labor of love.  I don't think I've ever had this much fun planning a trip, and that's saying something .   

This week, I want to try and focus on tracking down our second set of costumes for October (the 20's-themed mobster/gangster wear).  Steve tried on a plus-sized costume today at Party City but alas, even the plus size didn't give him enough room across the shoulders or length in the arms.  It was wide enough, for sure, but apparently plus means short and round versus big all over  .  So, back to the drawing board (or shall I say, the internet) we go.

73 days to our October trip .

137 days to our December vacation .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> That is so cute! You and Steve must have been laughing! He must have been having a good time anyway



Oh, we couldn't help but giggle!  We always tried to put a positive spin on those visits, and I guess we succeeded more than we thought .


----------



## ElenaJane

I've got some catching up to do!  I just wanted to pop in first and say hello!  Last entry I read was butt-lifting-capris, so I can't wait to see what other excitement has been going on!

Will and I just got back from a mini-trip to Gatlinburg, TN.  We loved it!  We went to Dollywood and Splash Country.  I think you and Steve would love Gatlinburg, as there are tons of things to do like the things you do in Orlando (Ripley museums, dinner shows, wax museum, tons of puttputt options....).  We went to the Ripley Aquarium, Believe-it-or not museum, and their "haunted adventure" (which was a blast!).

Alright, I got to go to work now, but am looking forward to catching up on your updates!


----------



## SwimDanceTaxi

I love your trip reports no matter where they are! Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## bankr63

Hi Gina,
I waved to you all last night as I blew through town on the 4:35 train from Toronto, just in case.   Did you see me?  Actually, come to think of it, I stopped in town for a Starbucks on the way driving through on Saturday too.

I will be going silent for the next couple of weeks. We're leaving this weekend for a couple of weeks camping down near Gananoque.  Might post once or twice this week still if I can find time out from getting the gear together, but wanted to let you know that I'm not snubbing you if I don't post.  Looking forward to having lots of posts to catch up on when we get back though!


----------



## Inhislove

I wanted to post the pass member lounge menu in the active report too. When it's open, this place is so great!!!
The cinnamon donuts come with 8 mini donuts and chocolate sauce (one of the $4.99 snacks). Meatball sliders were very good too.

Congratulations on 19 years of health! What a blessing!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> I've got some catching up to do!  I just wanted to pop in first and say hello!  Last entry I read was butt-lifting-capris, so I can't wait to see what other excitement has been going on!
> 
> Will and I just got back from a mini-trip to Gatlinburg, TN.  We loved it!  We went to Dollywood and Splash Country.  I think you and Steve would love Gatlinburg, as there are tons of things to do like the things you do in Orlando (Ripley museums, dinner shows, wax museum, tons of puttputt options....).  We went to the Ripley Aquarium, Believe-it-or not museum, and their "haunted adventure" (which was a blast!).
> 
> Alright, I got to go to work now, but am looking forward to catching up on your updates!



I am so glad you two had a fun little getaway in Gatlinburg!  My parents went there about 5 years before my father passed away, and they_* loved *_Tennessee:  as big country music fans, visiting Dollywood was a highlight for them both.   I'd love to go someday, especially as a little tribute to my dad.  If (when?) that time comes, I'll be picking your brain for advice  .

How did you enjoy the Ripley's Aquarium?  We have a relatively new one here (not super close to home....its in Toronto), but we have never made it there yet to check it out.    I must make a mental note to cross that off the bucket list in 2017.


SwimDanceTaxi said:


> I love your trip reports no matter where they are! Can't wait to read all about it!



Thank you for the lovely compliment  .  And a big  to the thread!



bankr63 said:


> Hi Gina,
> I waved to you all last night as I blew through town on the 4:35 train from Toronto, just in case.   Did you see me?  Actually, come to think of it, I stopped in town for a Starbucks on the way driving through on Saturday too.
> 
> I will be going silent for the next couple of weeks. We're leaving this weekend for a couple of weeks camping down near Gananoque.  Might post once or twice this week still if I can find time out from getting the gear together, but wanted to let you know that I'm not snubbing you if I don't post.  Looking forward to having lots of posts to catch up on when we get back though!



Well heck, had I known you were in my neck of the woods, I'd have met you at Starbucks just to say hello! You'll have to give me a heads-up next time since our paths won't likely cross at the Vistana when you're tied to vacationing during the standard school holiday times with A+ in the teaching field.

Enjoy your camping trip in the 1000 Islands.....its a beautiful region.  I hope you get some great weather , though we desperately need some rain.  Feel free to post a sunset or sunrise pic if you have a chance to indulge in some wifi at any point.  Save travels and have a s'more around the campfire for me!



Inhislove said:


> I wanted to post the pass member lounge menu in the active report too. When it's open, this place is so great!!!
> The cinnamon donuts come with 8 mini donuts and chocolate sauce (one of the $4.99 snacks). Meatball sliders were very good too.View attachment 185617
> 
> Congratulations on 19 years of health! What a blessing!!!



Thank you so much for that menu!!     I can't wait to give their food a try in October.  Now that we have finally discovered the lounge, I suspect we'll be enjoying some relaxing time there on each visit  .

And thank you for the congratulations .... blessed I most certainly am  .    I actually read a quote today that I just loved....its worthy of a share, and this seems like a good place to do so:


----------



## afan

Glad your December plans are coming together so smoothly!

Finally bought our park tickets today after realizing it's August 2nd and our FP date is Sept 5, thankfully it's labor day and I'm off work so 4am is not a huge deal.  It makes November seem so much closer than it actually is.  Excited for WDW and USO.


----------



## ElenaJane

Caught up!  Phew!  I am sosososo happy for you that you get to go on your Christmas trip!  I've never planned an Orlando trip with anyone as excited as I am.  Will loves the vacations but is not a fan on planning.  I bought a mini marker board and post-its to write out initial plans.  Eventually the plan gets written up as an official Google Document which is printed off and carried with me everywhere on the trip.  Geeks unite!

I can't wait to hear about how your dinner shows are!  I never thought about doing one.  Will is not a fan of dress-up, so you are lucky your husband actually requests costumes!  

We did do the Aquarium.  It was not my favorite of the Ripley's attractions.  We went mid-week, which I thought would be a low time but it was soon crowded, it was hard to even see the exhibits.  If it weren't for the crowds though it has some great things to see!  So maybe your Toronto one would not be as crowded!


----------



## toystoryduo

Congratulations on being tumor free for 18 years, Gina!!! 

It sounds like your December trip is coming together quite nicely! 

Hope you're able to find your 2nd set of costumes for October!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Glad your December plans are coming together so smoothly!
> 
> Finally bought our park tickets today after realizing it's August 2nd and our FP date is Sept 5, thankfully it's labor day and I'm off work so 4am is not a huge deal.  It makes November seem so much closer than it actually is.  Excited for WDW and USO.



My FP date still feels like its a L-O-N-G way off.  As an offsiter, its 30 days for us....though its really no biggie, since I only have one date (our 1st Halloween Party) to book for......the second one I won't bother with FP's since we have a 4:30 ADR.  

Today is your interview at 3 pm, correct?  Wishing you buckets of good luck!  Let us know how it goes!!  



ElenaJane said:


> Caught up!  Phew!  I am sosososo happy for you that you get to go on your Christmas trip!  I've never planned an Orlando trip with anyone as excited as I am.  Will loves the vacations but is not a fan on planning.  I bought a mini marker board and post-its to write out initial plans.  Eventually the plan gets written up as an official Google Document which is printed off and carried with me everywhere on the trip.  Geeks unite!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about how your dinner shows are!  I never thought about doing one.  Will is not a fan of dress-up, so you are lucky your husband actually requests costumes!
> 
> We did do the Aquarium.  It was not my favorite of the Ripley's attractions.  We went mid-week, which I thought would be a low time but it was soon crowded, it was hard to even see the exhibits.  If it weren't for the crowds though it has some great things to see!  So maybe your Toronto one would not be as crowded!



Well, shoot.  Sorry to hear the aquarium was a bit of a bust.  That's half the reason we've never bothered to visit the Toronto location yet.....I don't want to make a special trip there (2+ hours each way) only to be let down.  I think we will hold off and visit when we already happen to be downtown for some other reason.  

Ooooh!  I like your idea of a white board for trip planning!  When Jake moves into his apartment, he will be taking our trusty wipe-off calendar that's hung on our fridge for most of his childhood (with both Steve and I on pretty regular shifts, we won't need it:  Jake's rotating, variable schedule is definitely harder to keep track of, so it will serve a more useful purpose in his humble little abode).  I was wondering what to put in its place.....my fridge is going to be naked!...and this might be the perfect idea!

I have to laugh at Steve:  he's getting quite a chuckle out of Kerry & I's daily email marathon where we discuss all the teeny tiny details of our December adventures.  Every night, when I retire the laptop before bed, he will ask...._So, what have you two been conspiring about today? _  LOL, he knows us well!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> Congratulations on being tumor free for 18 years, Gina!!!
> 
> It sounds like your December trip is coming together quite nicely!
> 
> Hope you're able to find your 2nd set of costumes for October!



Thank you!! 

The second round of costumes is definitely starting to stress me out just a tiny bit......enough that I wondered aloud over the weekend if we should just abandon efforts and stick with just our pirate-wear.   Steve, however, looked stricken .  I guess I won't give up this easily, then, when it obviously means so much to him.  I may try to drop back into the costume shop this Friday afternoon to see if the owner has somehow been able to work a gangster miracle for my big guy.


----------



## toystoryduo

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The second round of costumes is definitely starting to stress me out just a tiny bit......enough that I wondered aloud over the weekend if we should just abandon efforts and stick with just our pirate-wear.   Steve, however, looked stricken .  I guess I won't give up this easily, then, when it obviously means so much to him.  I may try to drop back into the costume shop this Friday afternoon to see if the owner has somehow been able to work a gangster miracle for my big guy.



I hope the owner has been able to put something together for Steve.   Two sets of costumes for you guys would be double the fun!


----------



## afan

I can't quote part is a message from my phone Gina, so yes the interview is at 3.  Leaving work an hour early for it ☺  thanks for the luck!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Planning a trip with a friend.  Sounds like fun.  We are hoping to go with my cousin and her family at the end of January.  I'm a bit nervous about it as I think they have a slightly different touring style than us.

We leave for our next trip on Sept 3.  I can't wait.  Bought SeaBands for DH for this trip.   HOpefully it will keep his motion sickness in check this time.  We decided to not go to Discovery Cove   My parents didn't really want to go and neither did DH.  Ah well there's always next time.  Now we are waiting for Sea World to publish the September bring a friend for free info.  We got a postcard from Aquatica for it a few weeks ago but there is nothing on the website yet.


----------



## MrsB1228

Hopping over from your other TR's to wave hello and say how much I'm enjoying reading your plans for your October/December trips.  I also want to say a hearty congratulations on 18 years of good health!  As long as you have that, everything else is a bonus.  

I'm in the midst of planning our November trip which is only 92 days away.    We have WDW AP's so this trip will be Disney focused but I'm getting lots of ideas for our next Orlando vacation.  I'd love to go back to Sea World as we haven't been since the kids were small.  Our 'baby' is now 24, so that gives you a clue as to how long ago that was.    We've also never done either Aquatica or Discovery Cove and they both sound amazing!  And then there's USO and IOA.  I think I need to win the lottery, LOL.

I have a question regarding SW annual passes.  If you purchase them online, do they work like Disney AP's in that they aren't active until your first park visit?  Or are they active on the day of purchase?

Best of luck in the hunt for a second costume!  I really hope the shop owner can put together something amazing for Steve.


----------



## afan

The interview wasn't much of an interview, which I kind of figured.  She knew of me, which I knew she would from the volunteer role I've had the past few years.  She was ready to hire me off my resume based off my volunteer experience with them but also liked my work history.  She asked me one maybe two questions.  The challenge is the exec director wants the job to be local at their office but they haven't gotten any local candidates yet, and it's part time.  So she understand the two challenges and will hopefully have an update a week from Monday.  If they don't get any local candidates she'll work on getting the job remote and I can only hope they would see and understand what I can do with the role and that it should go back to full time.  Not sure I can find a part time job I would tolerate, let alone like that would work with it, plus I don't really want to do that.  Where I'm temping wants to hire me full time so while it's not what I want to do it's interesting, my days are never the same and I like the people I work with, so it would be hard to turn down full time with benefits for two part time jobs with the hope that one could maybe go full time.  It'll all work out how it's supposed to, there's not really anything I can do but cross my fingers and wait.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> I hope the owner has been able to put something together for Steve.   Two sets of costumes for you guys would be double the fun!



Thanks....me too!!!  



chicagoshannon said:


> Planning a trip with a friend.  Sounds like fun.  We are hoping to go with my cousin and her family at the end of January.  I'm a bit nervous about it as I think they have a slightly different touring style than us.
> 
> We leave for our next trip on Sept 3.  I can't wait.  Bought SeaBands for DH for this trip.   HOpefully it will keep his motion sickness in check this time.  We decided to not go to Discovery Cove   My parents didn't really want to go and neither did DH.  Ah well there's always next time.  Now we are waiting for Sea World to publish the September bring a friend for free info.  We got a postcard from Aquatica for it a few weeks ago but there is nothing on the website yet.



That's too bad about DC:  I know it was a place you had wanted to visit.  Waiting a year or two might be a good idea anyway, since you were a bit unsure of how Duncan would approach the dolphin swim.  Kids mature and grow so fast, I bet he'll be ready and raring to take part on your trip-after-next  .

If it helps, I was able to find this information on the SeaWorld site in regards to the September pass member offers:

*SEPTEMBER*: Friend for Free: Online reservation required. Valid for one visit from September 1-30, 2016. Check park hours before arrival. Will not be replaced if lost or stolen and will be confiscated if misused. Please note that each Pass Member must log in separately to redeem this offer. Limit one per Pass Member. If you purchased your Annual Pass online you will have to visit the park and redeem your voucher for a Pass with a barcode before being able to redeem this offer. Free Lanyard & Pouch and Beach Cleanup: Please refer to Pass Member website for upcoming benefits. Limit one per Pass Member.

It's in the fine print on the bottom of the "Benefits and Rewards" page.



MrsB1228 said:


> Hopping over from your other TR's to wave hello and say how much I'm enjoying reading your plans for your October/December trips.  I also want to say a hearty congratulations on 18 years of good health!  As long as you have that, everything else is a bonus.
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our November trip which is only 92 days away.    We have WDW AP's so this trip will be Disney focused but I'm getting lots of ideas for our next Orlando vacation.  I'd love to go back to Sea World as we haven't been since the kids were small.  Our 'baby' is now 24, so that gives you a clue as to how long ago that was.    We've also never done either Aquatica or Discovery Cove and they both sound amazing!  And then there's USO and IOA.  I think I need to win the lottery, LOL.
> 
> I have a question regarding SW annual passes.  If you purchase them online, do they work like Disney AP's in that they aren't active until your first park visit?  Or are they active on the day of purchase?
> 
> Best of luck in the hunt for a second costume!  I really hope the shop owner can put together something amazing for Steve.



Hi MrsB1228  .  Glad to have you here and joining in!  Thanks for the congratulations and all the kind compliments, they are both much appreciated  .

You are correct that the SeaWorld AP's are not activated until you visit the park for the first time.  If you buy them on the Black Friday BOGO sale (assuming they offer the same promotion again this year) you have one year from the date of purchase to activate the passes.   

I think you would really enjoy both the SeaWorld and Universal parks very much.   They are completely different than the Disney experience, but equally awesome just the same.  Definitely keep them in mind for future trips:  I am certain you won't be disappointed  .



afan said:


> I can't quote part is a message from my phone Gina, so yes the interview is at 3.  Leaving work an hour early for it ☺  thanks for the luck!





afan said:


> The interview wasn't much of an interview, which I kind of figured.  She knew of me, which I knew she would from the volunteer role I've had the past few years.  She was ready to hire me off my resume based off my volunteer experience with them but also liked my work history.  She asked me one maybe two questions.  The challenge is the exec director wants the job to be local at their office but they haven't gotten any local candidates yet, and it's part time.  So she understand the two challenges and will hopefully have an update a week from Monday.  If they don't get any local candidates she'll work on getting the job remote and I can only hope they would see and understand what I can do with the role and that it should go back to full time.  Not sure I can find a part time job I would tolerate, let alone like that would work with it, plus I don't really want to do that.  Where I'm temping wants to hire me full time so while it's not what I want to do it's interesting, my days are never the same and I like the people I work with, so it would be hard to turn down full time with benefits for two part time jobs with the hope that one could maybe go full time.  It'll all work out how it's supposed to, there's not really anything I can do but cross my fingers and wait.



Thanks so much for the update.  Waiting for news is just the pits:  I hope they make their decision and don't keep you guessing very long.   Sending lots of prayers and good wishes your way tonight  .   Do keep us posted once you have news!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@Mrs Doubtfire .... it sounds like some Hoop Dee Doo ADR's are starting to open up again for the September to January time period.  A few Disers were reporting success in booking earlier today.  It might be worth checking your date to see if anything pops up (the day we are hoping for is still showing as unavailable, but this thread gives me hope!):

http://www.disboards.com/threads/hoop-de-do.3523304/page-4#post-56222922


----------



## Lynne G

Just convinced the kids into enjoying a dinner at Trails End the day we arrive.  I would love to see the fort all decorated.  Might even try for a Kona breakfast and take a tour of the mono resorts.  Hmmm.  Starting to fill in the days besides the parks.  Asked the kids about the ICE exhibit, and both turned their noses up.  So, I guess I need to think of other.  As it gets closer, I am sure more holiday things will be advertised.  I do plan on doing the Wheel, with a holiday pod, and enjoying the aquarium and maybe the skeleton place too.  Hoping they will offer a Black Friday deal and I can also get a regular two or three pass at a discount from Shades of Green.  

I guess no fast and furious planning yet.  

Got myself Halloween ears.  That, and my old Halloween Mickey ears shirt will be my costume.  Think it is less than a month before the first party.  It will be neat to hear reports of the parties before ours.  Finished all my fast passes and have most of my days set.  Funny, for Universal, just my resort and renew of AP is all the planning I did.  

Sounds like you are having fun planning.  Me too.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @Mrs Doubtfire .... it sounds like some Hoop Dee Doo ADR's are starting to open up again for the September to January time period.  A few Disers were reporting success in booking earlier today.  It might be worth checking your date to see if anything pops up (the day we are hoping for is still showing as unavailable, but this thread gives me hope!):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/hoop-de-do.3523304/page-4#post-56222922



Thanks Gina but still nothing showing for my dates  will keep trying!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thank for that info.  I did see that but there is no place to sign up yet.  I'm thinking maybe on Monday since that is when the Mako front of the line thing is over. We scheduled our behind the scenes tour for Sept 10 so will have to make sure we sign up for the free tickets that day and then pick one more day.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so glad you two had a fun little getaway in Gatlinburg! My parents went there about 5 years before my father passed away, and they_* loved *_Tennessee: as big country music fans, visiting Dollywood was a highlight for them both. I'd love to go someday, especially as a little tribute to my dad. If (when?) that time comes, I'll be picking your brain for advice  .



Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge is about a three hour drive from here and we love going.  The best time to go is either in the autumn when the leaves begin to change color or during Christmas time when they have about a zillion twinkle lights up.  It's something to see.  It's funny you mentioned that about honoring your dad though.  Prior to my dad passing away, he, mom and I would make an annual trip to Pigeon Forge for Father's Day weekend.  He had the most patience when it came to "his girls" shopping and was a pro at holding bags and saying things like "oh, that's pretty" and "yes, you should buy that".  He never complained that he spent Father's Day weekend shopping, or that it was hot and crowded.  I suspect that time with us was what he enjoyed.  That and a run through the tool store on the way home!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Soooo dropping in and reading 19 pages of your PTR! Holy cow, I have missed a lot, I think I need to finish up your TR from your last trip still! Life kinda of got crazy this Summer after we got back from our USO trip and school started back yesterday.  So 2 trips in the works and yes I am slightly jealous! lol looks like next year is a no go for big vacation for us, hoping for an awesome Disney trip in 2018 though.  It would be the youngest dds first trip and my oldest dds graduation trip. I am trying to not think about that part! 

I need to re-read some of your updates so I can be sure I am all caught up, but it sounds like you have a fab trip planned for Oct so far! I like the 2s deal lol and honestly I like getting more than 1 day at most places too, I can relax and enjoy it more. That is why we do 4-5 days at USO, even though only 2-3 is needed.  We still have not done everything though! We will head back there probably in 2019 (so far away!) and hopefully get to enjoy all the new stuff! We missed Kong by a few days, of course Hulk was closed as well when we were there in May-June.  We should be able to enjoy Jimmy Fallon by then too, right? lol who knows what else will be new by then!  

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hello!!!!  Just popping in to visit.  I'm so busy at the moment with work and life there has been little to no time to get back here and chat.   I had three pages to read, when did all that happen?  Heading off to Cuba next Saturday and off course work has blown up and DH was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with high blood pressure. I've done nothing but work and gone back and forth to the Dr. with the hubs.  I'm living in Calgon take me away ville.

Funny, I knew our family Dr before she was our Dr so the relationship is a little different.  She looks at me last week when we were in her office and says "so this is how old you are now".  I said "what do you mean?"  She then says "you have to bring your hubby to see me because he doesn't listen any more."  The only person in the room NOT laughing was DH....because he didn't hear what she said.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Just convinced the kids into enjoying a dinner at Trails End the day we arrive.  I would love to see the fort all decorated.  Might even try for a Kona breakfast and take a tour of the mono resorts.  Hmmm.  Starting to fill in the days besides the parks.  Asked the kids about the ICE exhibit, and both turned their noses up.  So, I guess I need to think of other.  As it gets closer, I am sure more holiday things will be advertised.  I do plan on doing the Wheel, with a holiday pod, and enjoying the aquarium and maybe the skeleton place too.  Hoping they will offer a Black Friday deal and I can also get a regular two or three pass at a discount from Shades of Green.
> 
> I guess no fast and furious planning yet.
> 
> Got myself Halloween ears.  That, and my old Halloween Mickey ears shirt will be my costume.  Think it is less than a month before the first party.  It will be neat to hear reports of the parties before ours.  Finished all my fast passes and have most of my days set.  Funny, for Universal, just my resort and renew of AP is all the planning I did.
> 
> Sounds like you are having fun planning.  Me too.



We have been tossing around the idea of a tour of the monorail resorts, too:  I'd especially like to see the gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian.  It's on the "possible" list but hasn't quite made it on the planning spreadsheet just yet  .

I think you will really enjoy the Orlando Eye and all the Frostival events that they host.  The themed pod is SO worth it, in my opinion.  We loved the Christmas music, the beautiful decorations, and especially having the pod all to ourselves versus with a larger group.  Have you decided if you will ride it at night or during the daytime?

Will you guys try and squeeze in a day at Aquatica if the weather is favourable?  I see on the pass member site that their monthly special offer for December is a cabana rental (which includes the cabana with fridge, towel rentals, 12 Dasani waters, and a large locker inside your reserved area) plus four 1-time dines at Banana Beach for $65.  Its very tempting! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Thanks Gina but still nothing showing for my dates  will keep trying!



There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why some people are able to book and others aren't .  I even saw that someone was able to book yesterday for the date we were hoping to get (December 21st).  Both Kerry and I have been checking for ADR availability multiple times a day, and have both consistently come up empty. It's so bizarre!



chicagoshannon said:


> Thank for that info.  I did see that but there is no place to sign up yet.  I'm thinking maybe on Monday since that is when the Mako front of the line thing is over. We scheduled our behind the scenes tour for Sept 10 so will have to make sure we sign up for the free tickets that day and then pick one more day.



Oh good, you decided to do the Behind the Scenes tour!  Madeline and Duncan will love the chance to pet a penguin.  I think you will all really enjoy it!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge is about a three hour drive from here and we love going.  The best time to go is either in the autumn when the leaves begin to change color or during Christmas time when they have about a zillion twinkle lights up.  It's something to see.  It's funny you mentioned that about honoring your dad though.  Prior to my dad passing away, he, mom and I would make an annual trip to Pigeon Forge for Father's Day weekend.  He had the most patience when it came to "his girls" shopping and was a pro at holding bags and saying things like "oh, that's pretty" and "yes, you should buy that".  He never complained that he spent Father's Day weekend shopping, or that it was hot and crowded.  I suspect that time with us was what he enjoyed.  That and a run through the tool store on the way home!



Aw Ruthie, what sweet memories.  That little story just touched my heart.   You must miss him fiercely:  those kinds of awesome Dads leave some big voids that can never be filled.

I never thought about Christmas at Pigeon Forge, but you're sure making it sound appealling.  What airport would be closest to fly into?  Is there one in Gatlinburg?



RocketCityMama said:


> Soooo dropping in and reading 19 pages of your PTR! Holy cow, I have missed a lot, I think I need to finish up your TR from your last trip still! Life kinda of got crazy this Summer after we got back from our USO trip and school started back yesterday.  So 2 trips in the works and yes I am slightly jealous! lol looks like next year is a no go for big vacation for us, hoping for an awesome Disney trip in 2018 though.  It would be the youngest dds first trip and my oldest dds graduation trip. I am trying to not think about that part!
> 
> I need to re-read some of your updates so I can be sure I am all caught up, but it sounds like you have a fab trip planned for Oct so far! I like the 2s deal lol and honestly I like getting more than 1 day at most places too, I can relax and enjoy it more. That is why we do 4-5 days at USO, even though only 2-3 is needed.  We still have not done everything though! We will head back there probably in 2019 (so far away!) and hopefully get to enjoy all the new stuff! We missed Kong by a few days, of course Hulk was closed as well when we were there in May-June.  We should be able to enjoy Jimmy Fallon by then too, right? lol who knows what else will be new by then!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



School starts back SO early for you guys in the south!   Kids here in Canada don't generally start back until after Labour Day weekend, so they've got another month of summer vacation yet to go.  But, they also stay in class until the end of June....so it all works out in the wash, I guess.

You have absolutely hit the nail on the head:  at this stage of our lives, while we like to have busy vacations (busy from a "lots of fun stuff to do" standpoint), we don't like it to be rushed, chaotic, or with any kind of frantic pace.  Allowing ourselves twice the amount of time for each park or attraction allows us to relax and enjoy our days twice as much.  Maybe its a sign of getting older?  I hope not  but yet, perhaps.......

I bet Universal will be a whole new beast by 2019  .  I would think their new Secret Life of Pets ride will be open, and the new water park will be long since operational (Volcano Bay).  Having a little break to enjoy Disney in between will just make your next Universal trip that much more fun, too  .  Absence makes the heart grow fonder!



dancin Disney style said:


> Hello!!!!  Just popping in to visit.  I'm so busy at the moment with work and life there has been little to no time to get back here and chat.   I had three pages to read, when did all that happen?  Heading off to Cuba next Saturday and off course work has blown up and DH was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with high blood pressure. I've done nothing but work and gone back and forth to the Dr. with the hubs.  I'm living in Calgon take me away ville.
> 
> Funny, I knew our family Dr before she was our Dr so the relationship is a little different.  She looks at me last week when we were in her office and says "so this is how old you are now".  I said "what do you mean?"  She then says "you have to bring your hubby to see me because he doesn't listen any more."  The only person in the room NOT laughing was DH....because he didn't hear what she said.



I am so glad you stopped to check in!  I was planning on emailing you by the end of the week if you didn't soon surface.  I was wondering if I had either (a) bored you enough that you jumped ship, (b) somehow managed to insult you _(is that even possible?  I think you have the most fun sense of humour of anyone I know) _or (c) that things had unravelled with your DH's job.  I didn't like ANY of those options so I was waiting it out and hoping for the best.   Now that you're here (or _*were *_here, as the case may be) I feel so much better  .

Well, somewhat better.   I am sorry that your Beloved is suffering from high blood pressure  .  Not what either of you needed before your vacation (be sure to get some good out of country medical coverage, just in case).  And I am gutted to hear that things at his job have not settled down since we last chatted.  Rotten all around.   We've been thinking of you guys and sending lots of good vibes your way, but obviously we need to kick it up a notch.

I hope you plan to use the spotty Cuban wifi to check in every now and again:  we'd all love a beach selfie or two.   You are certainly due for a relaxing, peaceful, uninterruped week in the sun.  I hope Grumpy Cat is helping to get you guys excited about your impending departure, despite all the other stuff that's muddying the waters on a personal level.

I have to ask, though.......isn't it awkward to have a doctor who you had a friendship (or at least, was aquainted with) before your relationship expanded to a medical level?  Or am I just weird?  (nevermind....don't answer that  )


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I will be going to Aquadica, and thanks for the cabana tip.  Will take advantage of that for sure,  Hey, remember, we are northerners too, so even a starting temp of 62, did not stop us from enjoying the park.  Our favorite ride was as warm as bath water, and that and a big pile of towels made the visit fun.  Off to see if there is a Kona breakfast time that will mesh with our plans.


----------



## Callie

I kind of want to go back at Christmas time to Disney again. I got sick midway thru our last trip, and was miserable. I missed the GF gingerbread house and was so excited to see it, but I had gone back to our hotel to nap when the sister and mom went  I ended up sick for almost two months til finally getting better.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Hello!!!!   Heading off to Cuba next Saturday and off course work has blown up and DH was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with high blood pressure.



I would prescribe a week of utter relaxation for your DH somewhere warm and sunny.  Must be fate!  Does wonders for my BP...

Enjoy a mojito for me...


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I never thought about Christmas at Pigeon Forge, but you're sure making it sound appealling. What airport would be closest to fly into? Is there one in Gatlinburg?



The closest airport would be Knoxville.  That's a 30 minute drive to Pigeon Forge and maybe another 15 minutes to Gatlinburg.


----------



## ArwenMarie

I don't think visiting the monorail resorts just to see the decorations, even the GF, is worth it? I think it's ok if you are there for some other reason anyway, but I wouldn't make a separate trip out of it. The Contemporary doesn't have much, nor does the Poly. The gingerbread house is cute at the GF, but it takes about 5 minutes and then you're done. The trees are pretty there, but again, not worth a separate trip unless you dining somewhere on the monorail anyway or something like that. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I agree.  It used to be worth it.  I remember when I was a kid they gave out cookies and cider at the monorail resorts.  They also had carolers and the Grand Floridian was actually roasting chestnuts on an open fire.  When we went a few years ago the Poly had nothing, the Contemporary had a small gingerbread display near the gift shop and the Grand had the gingerbread house.

They did have a lot of gingerbread displays on the upper floor of the Land at Epcot though.  Seems they moved everything over there that used to be in the hotels.


----------



## dsmom

chicagoshannon said:


> I agree.  It used to be worth it.  I remember when I was a kid they gave out cookies and cider at the monorail resorts.  They also had carolers and the Grand Floridian was actually roasting chestnuts on an open fire.  When we went a few years ago the Poly had nothing, the Contemporary had a small gingerbread display near the gift shop and the Grand had the gingerbread house.
> 
> They did have a lot of gingerbread displays on the upper floor of the Land at Epcot though.  Seems they moved everything over there that used to be in the hotels.




I'm finally here!  I remember the roasted chestnuts. The contemporary used to have a band playing Christmas music too.  Does anyone remember the Christmas dinner and show at the contemporary ballroom?  
The yacht and beach club used to have incredible displays.  Do they still have them?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I don't know about the Yacht and Beach club.  We didn't stop in the last time we were there. They did have excellent displays there too though.  I would assume they stopped putting most of that stuff up too.

I wonder what year they stopped the extravagance.  The last Christmas I was there when they had all of the great decor was 1998 and then I think it was 2012(maybe) when it was sparse.


----------



## jkfandel

Hi Gina ~ I have been following your reports for quite a while (stalker-HA).  Really just shy and quiet.  Not sure what motivated me to post but here I am.

Perhaps it was the "gangster costume" - Have you given thought to just buying a real suit?  Large pinstripe with large lapel.  It would probably be comparable in cost.  Also, do you have Goodwill or Salvation Army type stores up there in Canada that you could shop weekly.  Might potentially find something you could put together yourself that way.

My name is Jane.  I live in Massachusetts.  I have two adult kids Pat - 30, Kate - 26 this year and 3 fur babies (dogs).  I feel old typing that.  Husband and I met in high school got married and still having fun.  I am the FL lover he is not so much but beginning to enjoy too.

I enjoy reading about your trips so much you give some great travel advice and your style is fantastic and upbeat....


----------



## ArwenMarie

chicagoshannon said:


> I agree.  It used to be worth it.  I remember when I was a kid they gave out cookies and cider at the monorail resorts.  They also had carolers and the Grand Floridian was actually roasting chestnuts on an open fire.  When we went a few years ago the Poly had nothing, the Contemporary had a small gingerbread display near the gift shop and the Grand had the gingerbread house.
> 
> They did have a lot of gingerbread displays on the upper floor of the Land at Epcot though.  Seems they moved everything over there that used to be in the hotels.



Oh wow, that all must have been neat. It's too bad they've scaled back so much. They even took the giant lit up Mickey wreath off the CR.

I agree, I think the parks are more worth it for the holidays...the castle, the parties, World Showcase, Candlelight Processional. Of course none of that is free!


----------



## chicagoshannon

When I was a kid they had the Candlelight Processional at Downtown Disney.  I"m not sure if it was also in Epcot at the same time or not.  The good ol' days. 

If you are riding the monorail to Magic Kingdom I'd say it's still worth a quick stop at the Grand to see the Gingerbread house, but I wouldn't make a special trip.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

We saw carollers at the YC, but that must be about 4 or 5 years ago now.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, I am woefully behind in my replies .  My apologies to you all:  I had a challenging week this past week.  Let's just say technology was not my friend .  My cell phone needed CPR at Telus, my new laptop ended up going back to the store, and my work week was equally as irritating.   We finally made it to Friday in one piece, and then Steve gets called in for overtime both last night and all day today.    We self-medicated tonight with donuts .   



Lynne G said:


> Yep, I will be going to Aquadica, and thanks for the cabana tip.  Will take advantage of that for sure,  Hey, remember, we are northerners too, so even a starting temp of 62, did not stop us from enjoying the park.  Our favorite ride was as warm as bath water, and that and a big pile of towels made the visit fun.  Off to see if there is a Kona breakfast time that will mesh with our plans.



LOL, you're like us!  If there's no ice on the water, its considered swimming weather .    I hope you can take advantage of that cabana offer for the day you visit.  Have you splurged on a caban rental before at AQ?

I hope you were able to get the Kona ADR that you were hoping for.  We've been trying for a couple for December (Beaches & Cream and Hoop Dee Doo) but alas......we've come up empty.  Good things come to those who wait though, right? 



Callie said:


> I kind of want to go back at Christmas time to Disney again. I got sick midway thru our last trip, and was miserable. I missed the GF gingerbread house and was so excited to see it, but I had gone back to our hotel to nap when the sister and mom went  I ended up sick for almost two months til finally getting better.



Yikes, that's awful .  Since it hung on so long, was it pneumonia or something similar?  That's always one of my biggest fears.....getting sick while on vacation.  So much planning and excitement can be ruined so, so quickly.

You should start planning now for Christmas 2017 (assuming this year is not an option).  There is something incredibly magical about Christmas in Orlando......I think everyone should experience it at least once!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> The closest airport would be Knoxville.  That's a 30 minute drive to Pigeon Forge and maybe another 15 minutes to Gatlinburg.



Good to know .  I just Googled the distance, and was surprised to see its only a 14 hour drive from home (LOL...."only" 14 hours ).  That's doable, though.  For some reason, I thought Tennessee was closer to Florida than it is.  Back to Geography class for me .



ArwenMarie said:


> I don't think visiting the monorail resorts just to see the decorations, even the GF, is worth it? I think it's ok if you are there for some other reason anyway, but I wouldn't make a separate trip out of it. The Contemporary doesn't have much, nor does the Poly. The gingerbread house is cute at the GF, but it takes about 5 minutes and then you're done. The trees are pretty there, but again, not worth a separate trip unless you dining somewhere on the monorail anyway or something like that. Just my 2 cents!



Well, we could make it a little more worthwhile if there were cupcakes involved, right?  

http://www.disneydining.com/let-them-eat-cupcakes-part-2/



chicagoshannon said:


> I agree.  It used to be worth it.  I remember when I was a kid they gave out cookies and cider at the monorail resorts.  They also had carolers and the Grand Floridian was actually roasting chestnuts on an open fire.  When we went a few years ago the Poly had nothing, the Contemporary had a small gingerbread display near the gift shop and the Grand had the gingerbread house.
> 
> They did have a lot of gingerbread displays on the upper floor of the Land at Epcot though.  Seems they moved everything over there that used to be in the hotels.



We were at the Poly last Christmas for breakfast at Ohana, and quite honestly we were quite surprised at how little Christmas decor was there.  They had a few festive highlights, but far less than what we expected.  Of course, in my opinion, you can't have too many Christmas decorations.....so I often wonder if my expectations are just too high LOL.



dsmom said:


> I'm finally here!  I remember the roasted chestnuts. The contemporary used to have a band playing Christmas music too.  Does anyone remember the Christmas dinner and show at the contemporary ballroom?
> The yacht and beach club used to have incredible displays.  Do they still have them?



Well, its about time you showed up (19 pages later  ).  

For those of you still wondering, this ^^^ is my partner-in-crime:  my co-planner and my dearest friend.   When you can hear the crickets chirping on this trip report thread, its probably because we're madly emailing back and forth as we discuss the latest idea one of us has for the upcoming Christmas trip.  

I am so glad you've popped in, even if its just briefly.  Hopefully we will see you here more often .



chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know about the Yacht and Beach club.  We didn't stop in the last time we were there. They did have excellent displays there too though.  I would assume they stopped putting most of that stuff up too.
> 
> I wonder what year they stopped the extravagance.  The last Christmas I was there when they had all of the great decor was 1998 and then I think it was 2012(maybe) when it was sparse.



I guess that's why I don't notice many of the cut-backs that other people do.  We started visiting Orlando much, MUCH later than most of you folks.  We've never known the Disney "good old days".....but by the sounds of things, we certainly missed some great times.



jkfandel said:


> Hi Gina ~ I have been following your reports for quite a while (stalker-HA).  Really just shy and quiet.  Not sure what motivated me to post but here I am.
> 
> Perhaps it was the "gangster costume" - Have you given thought to just buying a real suit?  Large pinstripe with large lapel.  It would probably be comparable in cost.  Also, do you have Goodwill or Salvation Army type stores up there in Canada that you could shop weekly.  Might potentially find something you could put together yourself that way.
> 
> My name is Jane.  I live in Massachusetts.  I have two adult kids Pat - 30, Kate - 26 this year and 3 fur babies (dogs).  I feel old typing that.  Husband and I met in high school got married and still having fun.  I am the FL lover he is not so much but beginning to enjoy too.
> 
> I enjoy reading about your trips so much you give some great travel advice and your style is fantastic and upbeat....



Aw, thank you Jane!    to the thread!  I am so glad you've decided to come out of lurkdom and join in the chatter. No need to be quiet or shy here.....we're all a fun and friendly bunch .   I have the BEST, most awesome group of people who post on my report threads  .

It's actually funny that you mention just buying a pin stripe suit for my Big Steve versus a plus-size costume:   we discussed that EXACT thing last night as we grabbed a quick dinner together before he went back into work.  I think we may hit the mall tomorrow to see what we can come up with.  We have a Mr. Big & Tall store right here in town which means he could find something that fits (and hopefully in the pin-stripe style he is seeking).   We have scoured both the Salvation Army and Value Village for second-hand options, but so far, nothing has turned up.  His dimensions can be tough to fit.  Thankfully, though, we still have some decent time to work with.....so hopefully persistence will pay off  .

It sounds like you are blessed with a wonderful family  .  I hear you on the feeling old part, though:  it makes me a little faint to know that grandchildren are a possibility within the next 5-10 years.  I wonder how that's possible.....I don't feel a day over 29! 



ArwenMarie said:


> Oh wow, that all must have been neat. It's too bad they've scaled back so much. They even took the giant lit up Mickey wreath off the CR.
> 
> I agree, I think the parks are more worth it for the holidays...the castle, the parties, World Showcase, Candlelight Processional. Of course none of that is free!





chicagoshannon said:


> When I was a kid they had the Candlelight Processional at Downtown Disney.  I"m not sure if it was also in Epcot at the same time or not.  The good ol' days.
> 
> If you are riding the monorail to Magic Kingdom I'd say it's still worth a quick stop at the Grand to see the Gingerbread house, but I wouldn't make a special trip.



Oooohhh......the Candlelight Processional.  That's on my to-do list for the next, next Christmas vacation .    Steve's only Epcot experience....way back in 2009....left him cool at best (let's just say he missed getting bitten by the Epcot bug), but I know he'd enjoy some of their holiday events.  How I wish that the CP was still featured at Downtown Disney......that would have been amazing!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We saw carollers at the YC, but that must be about 4 or 5 years ago now.



Nothing says Christmas to me like old-fashioned carolers.  I can't carry a tune in a bucket, but I do love to hear others sing!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, and I almost forgot!  We have officially crossed into 





68 days to our October trip  .

132 days until our December trip .


With time passing by (relatively) quickly, I was gutted to hear this yesterday:

http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCAKCN10G29I

I know other Canadians are feeling the pain in their wallets just as much as we are.  I had so, SO hoped to see some recovery in our dollar by the time our autumn vacation rolled around.  That's looking less and less likely every day .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Still looking for HDDR for  December 29th, but booked Trails End today just in case we never get it. That day my DD is volunteering at GKTW for the day from 07.30 to 15.45, so after we pick her up we are going to spend the evening at FW. Your days are speeding along Gina


----------



## pigletto

I wasn't too excited about the CAD$ news either, Gina.
It's not as shocking to me as it was last winter/early Spring because I expect it a little bit more now I guess, but it stinks.
I'm even more thankful now that our upcoming trip was the AirTransat package in Canadian funds . However, I still have ALL of our food and spending money to convert, and had wanted to do some outlet shopping. We will be ditching the shopping I think.

I wish we had a full kitchen to offset the meal costs more. We do have the family suite at Cabana Bay and that will be fine for breakfasts and there is the microwave and mini fridge that will be good for snacks and maybe some lunches. That way we can go out for dinner every day. With four of us it adds up quick, so I will make a more frugal plan than I had planned originally. We will  splurge at the new Toothsome Chocolate Emporium if it is open by then, but otherwise stick to offsite dinners I think. I plan to make a budget with DH this morning and then make it work. I'm grateful to be able to go again this year after having been at Disney in May, so I need to remember this is all a bonus and not fret about the things being cut. 

Thank goodness the party tickets are already purchased for  MNSSHP and we already bought the Express Passes for dh and dd's HHN. Just have to buy those actual party tickets there. The kids have their own spending money as we told them to save because this was a bonus trip. So I plan to offer them a very attractive exchange rate at the bank of mom. The current deal is if I gave birth to you, CAD/USD is at par.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Seems attendance in Orlando is really down this summer due to lots of things including the foreign currency. I hope it looks up for you guys before your trips. I already choke on some of the prices just paying American.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> With time passing by (relatively) quickly, I was gutted to hear this yesterday:
> 
> http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCAKCN10G29I
> 
> I know other Canadians are feeling the pain in their wallets just as much as we are. I had so, SO hoped to see some recovery in our dollar by the time our autumn vacation rolled around. That's looking less and less likely every day .




That sucks for you guys, but it reminded me to look at the Canucks schedule and finally the Sharks play a Saturday game there in Feb.  Maybe I'll have to take an overnight trip for the game.  I've never been to an NHL game in Canada, just WHL in Kelowna and to the NHL draft when it was in Calgary in 2000.  It would also be nice to add another arena to my short list - San Jose, LA, Boston and Detroit.  

On a trip note, tickets for WDW & USO are purchased   Last things off our list will be to pay off the room, memory maker and friend's flights.  Only the room left for me though since I got our MVMCP tix she's getting MM.  Nice to spread the costs out over the year.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Still looking for HDDR for  December 29th, but booked Trails End today just in case we never get it. That day my DD is volunteering at GKTW for the day from 07.30 to 15.45, so after we pick her up we are going to spend the evening at FW. Your days are speeding along Gina



Great minds think alike.....we've done exactly the same thing!  Trails End is booked just in case, but we're still looking regularly for a Hoop Dee Doo ADR.  I am virtually certain it will come up at some point, but until then....the waiting stinks!

What an awesome experience it will be for your DD at GKTW.  I bet that will be some of the best memories from her trip .



pigletto said:


> I wasn't too excited about the CAD$ news either, Gina.
> It's not as shocking to me as it was last winter/early Spring because I expect it a little bit more now I guess, but it stinks.
> I'm even more thankful now that our upcoming trip was the AirTransat package in Canadian funds . However, I still have ALL of our food and spending money to convert, and had wanted to do some outlet shopping. We will be ditching the shopping I think.
> 
> I wish we had a full kitchen to offset the meal costs more. We do have the family suite at Cabana Bay and that will be fine for breakfasts and there is the microwave and mini fridge that will be good for snacks and maybe some lunches. That way we can go out for dinner every day. With four of us it adds up quick, so I will make a more frugal plan than I had planned originally. We will  splurge at the new Toothsome Chocolate Emporium if it is open by then, but otherwise stick to offsite dinners I think. I plan to make a budget with DH this morning and then make it work. I'm grateful to be able to go again this year after having been at Disney in May, so I need to remember this is all a bonus and not fret about the things being cut.
> 
> Thank goodness the party tickets are already purchased for  MNSSHP and we already bought the Express Passes for dh and dd's HHN. Just have to buy those actual party tickets there. The kids have their own spending money as we told them to save because this was a bonus trip. So I plan to offer them a very attractive exchange rate at the bank of mom. The current deal is if I gave birth to you, CAD/USD is at par.



That's a sweet deal you're extending to your kiddos .  Too bad the deal requires a blood relation, because I was almost ready to ask if you'd like to adopt me  .

I agree with you completely:  the dismal dollar is no longer a surprise.  I guess I was hoping we had hit the bottom.....at the very least, that it would get no worse.  Thankfully we still find vacations in Orlando to be good value (for the most part) even with the exchange rate factored in.  I know that there would, at some point, be that proverbial line in the sand where that's no longer the case.....but I just hope we never have to discover what that point would be . 



ArwenMarie said:


> Seems attendance in Orlando is really down this summer due to lots of things including the foreign currency. I hope it looks up for you guys before your trips. I already choke on some of the prices just paying American.



I had heard that it has been a pretty quiet summer thus far.  I am just hoping the masses don't have a late year reconsideration and decide to all go around Halloween and Christmas instead.  If that's the case...... its going to be crowded on our next two vacations!



afan said:


> That sucks for you guys, but it reminded me to look at the Canucks schedule and finally the Sharks play a Saturday game there in Feb.  Maybe I'll have to take an overnight trip for the game.  I've never been to an NHL game in Canada, just WHL in Kelowna and to the NHL draft when it was in Calgary in 2000.  It would also be nice to add another arena to my short list - San Jose, LA, Boston and Detroit.
> 
> On a trip note, tickets for WDW & USO are purchased   Last things off our list will be to pay off the room, memory maker and friend's flights.  Only the room left for me though since I got our MVMCP tix she's getting MM.  Nice to spread the costs out over the year.



It is DEFINITELY a good time for our American friends to visit:  your dollar will go so incredibly far when our Loonie is so weak.  We Canadians are very passionate about our hockey, so I think you'd love an NHL game on the north side of the border.  You should totally try to make it happen!

Yay for the ticket purchases being scratched off the to-do list .   I share the same approach as you:  book early, pay all the expenses off a little at a time, and have the whole trip paid in full by the time we travel.  It's so much more enjoyable that way!  You don't have much left to go  .

Any news or updates since your interview?


----------



## chiamarie

What the efff?!  I clearly don't get on here enough these day; I find this and there's already TWENTY pages?!

Not gonna lie, I'm too tired to read through them....I glanced at the first few pages; so I'm sorry if this was mentioned elsewhere. 

The Terrace BBQ is no longer.  The closed it in June (or maybe the beginning of July).   And honestly, you weren't missing much.  Voaygers is better IMO when it comes to the BBQ place in the park.

I need to relook at your dates of MNSSHP.  I know I"m going twice, one date is September 2nd  (I'm still in shock that they are starting parties nearly two months before Halloween....and that I"m going to it)  the other is gonna be a random Tuesday that my friend picks; she asked me to go with her and her nearly 4 year old.   Should be fun!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Any news or updates since your interview?



Probably nothing before the 15th because that's when the woman I interviewed with meets with the executive director.  I think the only reason I would hear something earlier is if they found a great local candidate since that's the strong preference at the moment.


----------



## Callie

So lucky with your trip coming up so quick! Less than 60 days til I'm in DC...but its not Florida lol


----------



## Joanna71985

chiamarie said:


> The Terrace BBQ is no longer.  The closed it in June (or maybe the beginning of July).   And honestly, you weren't missing much.  Voaygers is better IMO when it comes to the BBQ place in the park.



Permanently?? For some reason I thought it was temporary


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have been tossing around the idea of a tour of the monorail resorts, too:  I'd especially like to see the gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian.  It's on the "possible" list but hasn't quite made it on the planning spreadsheet just yet  .


We did a tour of the resorts on our Dec. trip.  I have to say I was kind of disappointed.  The gingerbread house was neat to see but much smaller than I expected.  The GF does have an enormous Christmas tree that was probably the highlight of the tour.  The other resorts really don't have much.  The POLY had nothing special and the CR had a gingerbread display but it was actually not worth the time.  Décor has been scaled way back right across the board from the resorts to the parks.  With all the cuts due to Shanghai I think it's quite possible that there will be a little less again this year.

I think we only spent about 90 minutes visiting the three resorts and the bulk of that time was spent in the gift shop.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so glad you stopped to check in!  I was planning on emailing you by the end of the week if you didn't soon surface.  I was wondering if I had either (a) bored you enough that you jumped ship, (b) somehow managed to insult you _(is that even possible?  I think you have the most fun sense of humour of anyone I know) _or (c) that things had unravelled with your DH's job.  I didn't like ANY of those options so I was waiting it out and hoping for the best.   Now that you're here (or _*were *_here, as the case may be) I feel so much better  .
> 
> Well, somewhat better.   I am sorry that your Beloved is suffering from high blood pressure  .  Not what either of you needed before your vacation (be sure to get some good out of country medical coverage, just in case).  And I am gutted to hear that things at his job have not settled down since we last chatted.  Rotten all around.   We've been thinking of you guys and sending lots of good vibes your way, but obviously we need to kick it up a notch.
> 
> I hope you plan to use the spotty Cuban wifi to check in every now and again:  we'd all love a beach selfie or two.   You are certainly due for a relaxing, peaceful, uninterruped week in the sun.  I hope Grumpy Cat is helping to get you guys excited about your impending departure, despite all the other stuff that's muddying the waters on a personal level.
> 
> I have to ask, though.......isn't it awkward to have a doctor who you had a friendship (or at least, was aquainted with) before your relationship expanded to a medical level?  Or am I just weird?  (nevermind....don't answer that  )


A)nope
B)not possible
C)slightly calmer but nothing settled
D)you couldn't get rid of me if you tried

I will certainly pop in from Cuba if we manage to get a little WiFI.  In a way I'm looking forward to going off the grid but not thrilled with being totally incommunicado.  I hope that I can message DD#1 at least once.    Grumpy Cat is mildly excited.  She thinks that the immigration folks in Cuba will give her and her dad a hard time because of their last name.  I do not use that name on may passport so I'm safe.  For those that wonder what the heck I'm talking about our family name is similar to Castro and people occasionally ask if we are any relation to Fidel Castro.  Anyway, I don't know what she thinks is going to happen, I would think if anything they wold roll out the red carpet At this point I have deluded myself into thinking that I have nothing to do to get ready but throw some clothes in a bag.

It's not weird at all knowing the Dr. prior to her being my Dr.   Now maybe if it were a male Dr. it would be weird but girls are always good with each other.  She's been my Dr. now for well over 20 years.  She was a client of mine before that.  Over the years it has proved to be a very valuable relationship.  She calls me personally with test results, she shares her own experiences with things and once got involved on my behalf when GC was in a hospital out of province.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> I would prescribe a week of utter relaxation for your DH somewhere warm and sunny.  Must be fate!  Does wonders for my BP...
> 
> Enjoy a mojito for me...


I will enjoy MANY mojitos for you.

Unfortunately, the BP issues are genetic.  It's been a waiting game for several years.  Not sure if a week on the beach will help with that or not.  Worth trying though.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We self-medicated tonight with donuts .



Funny you said that - I was driving down the interstate over the weekend and behind me for several miles was a Krispy Kreme truck.  I told hubby that if we were going to be in some kind of "stranded on the interstate" situation, I want to be right in front of that vehicle!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Good to know . I just Googled the distance, and was surprised to see its only a 14 hour drive from home (LOL...."only" 14 hours ). That's doable, though. For some reason, I thought Tennessee was closer to Florida than it is. Back to Geography class for me .



14 hours is nothing - just a teeny little drive!  And an adventure!  After retirement, hubby and I want to rent an RV and drive from coast to coast.  My furthest venture out west is Oklahoma.  There is an entire half of the country I still need to see.  It will happen someday.

I'm down to 118 days!


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I will enjoy MANY mojitos for you.



Have a few for me too
Hope you have a relaxing, fun trip!!  Can't wait to hear all about Cuba!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> What the efff?!  I clearly don't get on here enough these day; I find this and there's already TWENTY pages?!
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm too tired to read through them....I glanced at the first few pages; so I'm sorry if this was mentioned elsewhere.
> 
> The Terrace BBQ is no longer.  The closed it in June (or maybe the beginning of July).   And honestly, you weren't missing much.  Voaygers is better IMO when it comes to the BBQ place in the park.
> 
> I need to relook at your dates of MNSSHP.  I know I"m going twice, one date is September 2nd  (I'm still in shock that they are starting parties nearly two months before Halloween....and that I"m going to it)  the other is gonna be a random Tuesday that my friend picks; she asked me to go with her and her nearly 4 year old.   Should be fun!



Well, hello there you hard working young lady!  It's a good thing I keep up with you on Facebook because I don't see you much here on the boards these days .  Glad you finally found us and have decided to join in the discussion.  And just think:  you have 19 whole pages just waiting to fill the void on a rainy day (after the Olympics are over, of course ).

Our MNSSHP dates are October 16th and 23rd, both Sundays.  We plan to be at SeaWorld on October 15th and 19th, Aquatica on the 25th and 27th, and Discovery Cove on the 22nd and 26th.  You'll have to let me know where we might be able to meet up with you over those two weeks, because if my memory serves me correctly, we owe a certain someone a Shamu sundae 

.



afan said:


> Probably nothing before the 15th because that's when the woman I interviewed with meets with the executive director.  I think the only reason I would hear something earlier is if they found a great local candidate since that's the strong preference at the moment.



Then we shall say, No News Is Good News.  The month is racing by.....the 15th is only a week away.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long beyond that for an update.



Callie said:


> So lucky with your trip coming up so quick! Less than 60 days til I'm in DC...but its not Florida lol



DC may not be Florida, but it sure looks like an interesting place to visit all the same.  What highlights are you planning for that trip?  And how long are you staying?   60 days puts you travelling in....early October? 



Joanna71985 said:


> Permanently?? For some reason I thought it was temporary



I had assumed that, too.......summer just seemed like an odd time to shutter a dining location.  I wonder what plans they have for that space?  Surely they will replace it with something else.  You locals will have to be my eyes and ears and keep me up to date.



dancin Disney style said:


> We did a tour of the resorts on our Dec. trip.  I have to say I was kind of disappointed.  The gingerbread house was neat to see but much smaller than I expected.  The GF does have an enormous Christmas tree that was probably the highlight of the tour.  The other resorts really don't have much.  The POLY had nothing special and the CR had a gingerbread display but it was actually not worth the time.  Décor has been scaled way back right across the board from the resorts to the parks.  With all the cuts due to Shanghai I think it's quite possible that there will be a little less again this year.
> 
> I think we only spent about 90 minutes visiting the three resorts and the bulk of that time was spent in the gift shop.
> 
> 
> A)nope
> B)not possible
> C)slightly calmer but nothing settled
> D)you couldn't get rid of me if you tried
> 
> I will certainly pop in from Cuba if we manage to get a little WiFI.  In a way I'm looking forward to going off the grid but not thrilled with being totally incommunicado.  I hope that I can message DD#1 at least once.    Grumpy Cat is mildly excited.  She thinks that the immigration folks in Cuba will give her and her dad a hard time because of their last name.  I do not use that name on may passport so I'm safe.  For those that wonder what the heck I'm talking about our family name is similar to Castro and people occasionally ask if we are any relation to Fidel Castro.  Anyway, I don't know what she thinks is going to happen, I would think if anything they wold roll out the red carpet At this point I have deluded myself into thinking that I have nothing to do to get ready but throw some clothes in a bag.
> 
> It's not weird at all knowing the Dr. prior to her being my Dr.   Now maybe if it were a male Dr. it would be weird but girls are always good with each other.  She's been my Dr. now for well over 20 years.  She was a client of mine before that.  Over the years it has proved to be a very valuable relationship.  She calls me personally with test results, she shares her own experiences with things and once got involved on my behalf when GC was in a hospital out of province.



We're all gonna miss you when you're away.  Fingers crossed that the wifi is better and more reliable than you are expecting.  Other than the clothes, seriously all you need is your toothbrush, some good conditioner for your hair and a new bottle of sunblock.  Easy-peasy .   I hope you get some spectacular weather and that the mojito man is easy on the eyes  .



Ruthie5671 said:


> Funny you said that - I was driving down the interstate over the weekend and behind me for several miles was a Krispy Kreme truck.  I told hubby that if we were going to be in some kind of "stranded on the interstate" situation, I want to be right in front of that vehicle!
> 
> 14 hours is nothing - just a teeny little drive!  And an adventure!  After retirement, hubby and I want to rent an RV and drive from coast to coast.  My furthest venture out west is Oklahoma.  There is an entire half of the country I still need to see.  It will happen someday.
> 
> I'm down to 118 days!



Amen to the Krispy Kreme stranding!!      If you ever find yourself in that situation, please call ME to help rescue you.  I'll PM you my phone number .

14 hours is quite doable.  We're not big road trip people (I think its an impatience thing.....we like to get where we're going, fast!) but in some cases, driving straight there is less hassle than driving to the airport, flying somewhere, then still having to drive to our destination.  I think, too, that it will be more enjoyable to do a road trip vacation now that its just us two adults:  taking kids out of the equation definitely simplifies things a lot. 

118 days.....you're not far from double digits!!  It can't some soon enough, can it?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, since @Ruthie5671 has me counting....

66 days until we leave on our October trip .

130 days until our Christmas trip  .

Not much new to report over the last couple of days.  Our attempts to build a gangster costume for Steve made some small steps over the weekend.  He now has the right pants and shoes, and we're picking up his fedora from the costume store tomorrow, which mostly just leaves us his top to figure out.  Our attempts to find him a vest at the mall were a bust (unless we wanted to pay $110 plus tax for one at Mr. Big & Tall...ouch!) so we're hoping that our costume store lady.....who is also a seamstress by trade......will be able to help us build one for him.  We actually found a 4X one at Value Village on our travels which fit really quite nicely, but the fabric panels at the front were a hideous Aztec-style print and definitely didn't scream out 20's mobster.  I am hoping that Claire (the costume goddess) might be able to replace the Aztec print panels with a black pinstripe material (surely they carry such a thing at Fabricland) and then all he would need is a dress shirt and tie to complete the ensemble.  

I also hope she has a dress that fits my impossible criteria: something that doesn't make me look too old, too fat, too short, or too risqué.  Yes, I know its a flapper costume and risqué is the general goal, but let's just say I'm not 25 any more  .  I need a great costume that I'm not afraid to be seen in, and that covers enough of me that those in the immediate vicinity are not horrified  .  LOL....here I said Steve was the tough one to accommodate .

I called today and booked a golf cart for our Fort Wilderness night in December:  after dinner (currently Trails End, but hopefully that will change to Hoop Dee Doo if Disney ever gets their act together and releases ADRs for the latter part of the year ) we will tour the resort via the golf cart and check out all the decorations that the campers have put up.    Kerry also managed to snag us a reservation for one of our nights at Beaches & Cream, so I am super excited to give that a try for the first time, too.   This trip is shaping up to have more Disney components than any other vacation we've taken in Orlando, save for our first trip (an onsite, Disney-only getaway) back in 2009.  I think someone is having a good influence on me  .

Cross your fingers that tomorrow brings us success with the vest at the costume shop, and a dress that I don't hate.   I will keep y'all posted!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Gina,

We had a great time in Orlando.  My boys talked me into feeding the alligators at Adventure Hour at Gatorland.  That was quite an experience, but they LOVED it.  The crowds weren't that bad anywhere except Disney Springs and the Orlando Premium Outlet Malls.  Our condo wasn't too terribly far from Capone's so we ended up heading there for dinner.  We booked the VIP tickets, and it was every bit as enjoyable as our first visit.  We even hit pay dirt finding some inexpensive clothes my boys could wear to be in costume.  I ended up finding a very ugly solid color dress that I hot glued the fringe trim to so it would look like a flapper dress, but it ended up being cute.  One of the ladies at the front desk of our condo gave me a fun feather boa and the boys each a fedora.  I guess we were "styling".  You are going to have a great time!  Oh yeah!  We bought Krispy Kreme doughnuts while the Hot Now sign was on too.  I thought of you and Steve when we were enjoying the melt in your mouth delicious-ness.  I love reading your trip reports.  Can't wait to read some more! 

And don't keep trying for Hoop De Doo ressies.  That was one of our favorite meals.  The food and entertainment was great.

Dawn


----------



## JenLanDisney

pigletto said:


> I wasn't too excited about the CAD$ news either, Gina.
> It's not as shocking to me as it was last winter/early Spring because I expect it a little bit more now I guess, but it stinks.
> I'm even more thankful now that our upcoming trip was the AirTransat package in Canadian funds . However, I still have ALL of our food and spending money to convert, and had wanted to do some outlet shopping. We will be ditching the shopping I think.
> 
> I wish we had a full kitchen to offset the meal costs more. We do have the family suite at Cabana Bay and that will be fine for breakfasts and there is the microwave and mini fridge that will be good for snacks and maybe some lunches. That way we can go out for dinner every day. With four of us it adds up quick, so I will make a more frugal plan than I had planned originally. We will  splurge at the new Toothsome Chocolate Emporium if it is open by then, but otherwise stick to offsite dinners I think. I plan to make a budget with DH this morning and then make it work. I'm grateful to be able to go again this year after having been at Disney in May, so I need to remember this is all a bonus and not fret about the things being cut.
> 
> Thank goodness the party tickets are already purchased for  MNSSHP and we already bought the Express Passes for dh and dd's HHN. Just have to buy those actual party tickets there. The kids have their own spending money as we told them to save because this was a bonus trip. So I plan to offer them a very attractive exchange rate at the bank of mom. The current deal is if I gave birth to you, CAD/USD is at par.



Maybe you've already thought of this, but I use Groupon to save some money on offsite meals.
I search Groupon for nearby restaurants, then use Trip Advisor to look for reviews that are at least 4 circles or higher.
Then, when Groupon has 20% off local deals, I go through Ebates to get an additional % back.
so recently I was able to get:
a discounted voucher at 20% off with another 6% in my Ebates refund and 1.5% using my charge card

Hope this helps!


----------



## pigletto

JenLanDisney said:


> Maybe you've already thought of this, but I use Groupon to save some money on offsite meals.
> I search Groupon for nearby restaurants, then use Trip Advisor to look for reviews that are at least 4 circles or higher.
> Then, when Groupon has 20% off local deals, I go through Ebates to get an additional % back.
> so recently I was able to get:
> a discounted voucher at 20% off with another 6% in my Ebates refund and 1.5% using my charge card
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you, that does help! While I am familiar with Groupon, I hadn't checked recently. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good wishes you find the right costume parts for both of you.

I'm counting down in the 50's now.  Can't believe October is less than 2 months away.  

Been watching the Olympics.  Some exciting, some not so exciting. 

Not even counting down for the Christmas trip yet.  Still watching and waiting, like you, for some holiday things to be announced.  Since the kids don't want to do the Santa meal at SW, maybe they'll go for a Christmas Shamu dinner.  We had also done the Santa meal at BGT, and all thought the food was much better at the SW one.  Gotta do some things at least once.  Still on my radar is the Eye and museums.   Black Friday deals will also be of interest, hoping some will be discounts for what we want to do.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Have you looked at any thrift stores for a vest for Steve? Sometimes you can get lucky in those places! 

Surprisingly, the typical flapper dress is a sheath style, which actually does really well in "hiding" things you want hidden lol add some fringe and its perfecto! And you really should give yourself more credit, you will look great in whatever you find. 

I have t been reading all the conversation between your posts so I must have missed where you mentioned your accommodations for December! Are you guys going to be camping or staying in an RV at the fort?? The golf cart is a great idea, fort wilderness is huge so it'll definitely be nice to just drive around and relax. 

We have a reservation for dessert only at Beaches and Cream in October! I'm so excited! Their sundaes look soooo yummy!


----------



## pigletto

I am having one of my HURRY UP AND GET HERE days .
Some days I am excited for our trip and others not really thinking about it, and then there are days like today where I read some more about MNSSHP and I can barely stand the wait!
81 days to go!! And though I was just saying yesterday that we need to cut corners, I can barely keep myself from buying Aquatica tickets. I think because it's so hot today and I went out for a walk and was dreaming of a swim and a cabana.  I don't know if I should or shouldn't . The cost is one factor but the other is that we only have 6.5 park days. We doubt we will hit a park on that first half day, and one day will be a very late start because of the HHN and MNSSHP the night before. So potentially that only leaves us with 5 full days. I think Aquatica might fit nicely in there mid week though. Or save the money and just hang at the pool one day? Decisions ..Decisions. My kids do love Aquatica but sometimes I feel like maybe we could benefit from just taking full advantage of the things we've already paid for. The trip planners dilemma


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Gina,
> 
> We had a great time in Orlando.  My boys talked me into feeding the alligators at Adventure Hour at Gatorland.  That was quite an experience, but they LOVED it.  The crowds weren't that bad anywhere except Disney Springs and the Orlando Premium Outlet Malls.  Our condo wasn't too terribly far from Capone's so we ended up heading there for dinner.  We booked the VIP tickets, and it was every bit as enjoyable as our first visit.  We even hit pay dirt finding some inexpensive clothes my boys could wear to be in costume.  I ended up finding a very ugly solid color dress that I hot glued the fringe trim to so it would look like a flapper dress, but it ended up being cute.  One of the ladies at the front desk of our condo gave me a fun feather boa and the boys each a fedora.  I guess we were "styling".  You are going to have a great time!  Oh yeah!  We bought Krispy Kreme doughnuts while the Hot Now sign was on too.  I thought of you and Steve when we were enjoying the melt in your mouth delicious-ness.  I love reading your trip reports.  Can't wait to read some more!
> 
> And don't keep trying for Hoop De Doo ressies.  That was one of our favorite meals.  The food and entertainment was great.
> 
> Dawn



I am so happy to hear you had such an enjoyable trip!  And the feedback on Capones is fantastic:  thank you so much for reporting back on your experience.  I am growing more and more excited for that dining event as October crawls closer.  How sweet of the front desk staff at your condo to provide you with the perfect accessories, too . 

Glad to hear you enjoyed some hot donuts from Krispy Kreme while you were there....Steve, in particular, is anxiously counting the days until I can turn back on my app!!  



JenLanDisney said:


> Maybe you've already thought of this, but I use Groupon to save some money on offsite meals.
> I search Groupon for nearby restaurants, then use Trip Advisor to look for reviews that are at least 4 circles or higher.
> Then, when Groupon has 20% off local deals, I go through Ebates to get an additional % back.
> so recently I was able to get:
> a discounted voucher at 20% off with another 6% in my Ebates refund and 1.5% using my charge card
> 
> Hope this helps!



Travelzoo is another great resource for discounted dining vouchers.  No ebates, unfortunately, but some fantastic deals nonetheless .



pigletto said:


> Thank you, that does help! While I am familiar with Groupon, I hadn't checked recently. I will keep an eye out.



Did you snag the Hash House A Go Go deal from  Travelzoo?  I am thinking you did, but maybe I'm mistaken .  It would be so convenient for you guys when its so close to Universal.



Lynne G said:


> Sending good wishes you find the right costume parts for both of you.
> 
> I'm counting down in the 50's now.  Can't believe October is less than 2 months away.
> 
> Been watching the Olympics.  Some exciting, some not so exciting.
> 
> Not even counting down for the Christmas trip yet.  Still watching and waiting, like you, for some holiday things to be announced.  Since the kids don't want to do the Santa meal at SW, maybe they'll go for a Christmas Shamu dinner.  We had also done the Santa meal at BGT, and all thought the food was much better at the SW one.  Gotta do some things at least once.  Still on my radar is the Eye and museums.   Black Friday deals will also be of interest, hoping some will be discounts for what we want to do.



I am still anxiously awaiting the remainder of the SeaWorld in-park packages for the holiday season:  particularly those that come with reserved seating for the shows.  Passholders get 30% off those packages during in the month of October, so they should be released by late September, I would think, if not before.

We actually had some positive progress on the costume hunt today!  Claire (our costume store lady) says she is able to convert the front panels into something gangster-appropriate for us....and better yet, she also works at Fabricland (part time, outside of her regular store hours) so she can get us a super deal on the material we will need.  We have an appointment with her later this afternoon, so I have high hopes that we might be on the road to success  (finally!).



vrajewski10513 said:


> Have you looked at any thrift stores for a vest for Steve? Sometimes you can get lucky in those places!
> 
> Surprisingly, the typical flapper dress is a sheath style, which actually does really well in "hiding" things you want hidden lol add some fringe and its perfecto! And you really should give yourself more credit, you will look great in whatever you find.
> 
> I have t been reading all the conversation between your posts so I must have missed where you mentioned your accommodations for December! Are you guys going to be camping or staying in an RV at the fort?? The golf cart is a great idea, fort wilderness is huge so it'll definitely be nice to just drive around and relax.
> 
> We have a reservation for dessert only at Beaches and Cream in October! I'm so excited! Their sundaes look soooo yummy!



I am probably more self-conscious than I need to be, but alas....I just can't help but notice all my less-than-perfect features when looking in the mirror.  Sometimes growing up as the "fat kid" leaves a life-long impression.   Some of the flapper dresses I have seen so far are SUPER short  so I'll be definitely looking for something fringe-y to make it less of a task to sit like a lady on the rides .  

We won't be staying at FW for our December trip (though that would have been nice).....we actually secured a 2 bedroom, 2 bath villa at Marriott's Grande Vista for a crazy low price (under $350 for the week with tax).   We do, however, plan to spend an afternoon and evening at the Fort to eat (Trail's End is currently booked, however we will replace it with HDDR if/when reservations become available), see the horses in the stables, take in Chip & Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, and then tour the resort with our golf cart rental.  I have been told the Christmas decorations in the campground are not to be missed .  We also hope to catch the Electrical Water Pageant if we can time everything right.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I am having one of my HURRY UP AND GET HERE days .
> Some days I am excited for our trip and others not really thinking about it, and then there are days like today where I read some more about MNSSHP and I can barely stand the wait!
> 81 days to go!! And though I was just saying yesterday that we need to cut corners, I can barely keep myself from buying Aquatica tickets. I think because it's so hot today and I went out for a walk and was dreaming of a swim and a cabana.  I don't know if I should or shouldn't . The cost is one factor but the other is that we only have 6.5 park days. We doubt we will hit a park on that first half day, and one day will be a very late start because of the HHN and MNSSHP the night before. So potentially that only leaves us with 5 full days. I think Aquatica might fit nicely in there mid week though. Or save the money and just hang at the pool one day? Decisions ..Decisions. My kids do love Aquatica but sometimes I feel like maybe we could benefit from just taking full advantage of the things we've already paid for. The trip planners dilemma



I hear you on wishing the time away .  Summer is too fleeting here in the north as it is, but yet:  I'm yearning for fall (and most specifically, our trips!).  The anticipation is painful at times.

As for your Aquatica dilemma, I'd say go with the extra park day and don't look back.  Carpe Diem, right?  You know you will love it there, the cabana rentals are super affordable, and you've got the whole family in tow to make some pretty spectacular memories.  I will bet dollars to donuts that you won't regret the financial cost once the trip is over. 

I'm a firm believer in seizing the moment, though.  Life is short, so make the most of it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I finally found a photo of one of the flapper dresses I have been looking at.   Claire currently has this one in stock at her store, in my size (or, shall I say, what I *think* is my size......can't say I've ever tried on a flapper dress before):






I love the colour, and the fringe on the bottom will hopefully help disguise my thick upper legs . 

Our local Party City has this one in stock:






....and this one:






....but I'm honestly not fond of either.  I find the beige one too bland and the red on a little too....noticeable. 

Did I mention that I'm rather picky when it comes to clothes?     LOL, its a wonder I ever found a pirate costume to fit my impossible criteria.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Did you check out spirit?? Online they have this black flapper dress
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...yword=flapper&thumbnailIndex=8&Search=Find+It
It's a little more inconspicuous than the red, and you can always jazz it up with some red or gold accessories! They also have a bunch of other choices as well.


----------



## vrajewski10513

This one is really nice too and the top is a little more "modest" 
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...word=flapper&thumbnailIndex=19&Search=Find+It


----------



## ArwenMarie

I love your Fort Wilderness night plans. You are really making the most of it.
I think you're adding in just the right amount of Disney 
Fingers crossed on the HDDR!


----------



## afan

vrajewski10513 said:


> This one is really nice too and the top is a little more "modest"
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...word=flapper&thumbnailIndex=19&Search=Find+It



That one is cute!

I thought the beige one was a pochahontas dress at first until I saw the sequins  

I'm sure you'll find something that will work.  And you can always have her add more fringe


----------



## JenLanDisney

afan said:


> That one is cute!
> 
> I thought the beige one was a pochahontas dress at first until I saw the sequins
> 
> I'm sure you'll find something that will work.  And you can always have her add more fringe



I agree that the black one is very cute. The diagonal fringe will be flattering.


----------



## ElenaJane

Oolala!  I really love the red fringe one, but red is my favorite color.  Now I need to throw a Roaring 20s party as an excuse to buy it for myself!  You would look so cute in any of those.


----------



## pigletto

I like the beige one. While not my favourite colour I think it would be nice with your dark hair, and I think the cut is the most flattering.

ETA) and yes I got the Travelzoo deal for Hash House A Go Go too! I am really looking forward to that one! 
We also grabbed two restaurant.com certificates for the O'Charley's on Turkey Lake Road when they were in stock. That will be another first. 

And thanks for the thoughts on Aquatica! I agree, it should be a no brainer. My hesitation is just the budget since there are so many trips coming up. I'll sit with the idea a bit longer before I pull the trigger.


----------



## dsmom

vrajewski10513 said:


> This one is really nice too and the top is a little more "modest"
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...word=flapper&thumbnailIndex=19&Search=Find+It



I think you would look great in this one.  I love the red one you picked out too.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Have you thought about just using fabric dye to dye the vest for Steve?  I don't know how you'd get the pin stripes in it but at least it would be a plain color.  Have you tried JCPenny or Sears?  I'm not sure if they ship to Canada or have stores there but they might have a vest.

Good luck choosing your dress.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Were you asking for opinions on the dresses?  I've got one anyway - I really like the red.  But instead of the feather hat the model is wearing, I like all the golden bedazzledness/accessories of the burgundy dress.  I do think the beige one would wash you out.  Beige just isn't a great color for most people.  And you're dressing up in costume, the whole point is to stand out and be noticed.  Break out of that comfort zone!!!


----------



## afan

Not sure if this is common knowledge or not.  Local news this morning talked about the nexus program and how it's also good for global entry and tsa precheck.

I know a lot of you drive to the U.S. for your flights and thought you might already have nexus.  From looking at the website it seems the nexus card and benefits are the same whether you are a U.S. or Canadian citizen.

I'm going to apply tonight and once I get preliminary approval make my appt.  I'll have to go to Blaine at the border to get an appt before Jan which is the soonest the Seattle office has.  But that just means a trip across the border for Boston pizza and Timmy's.

Oh and it's only 50 bucks for 5 years vs 100 for global entry or 85 for tsa precheck.  There are offices in non border states as well so it's the cheapest option for anyone thinking about either program.  You do interview with both U.S. and Canadian customs and have to be approved by both sides.

If any of you have done it, how's the process?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> That one is cute!
> 
> I thought the beige one was a pochahontas dress at first until I saw the sequins
> 
> I'm sure you'll find something that will work.  And you can always have her add more fringe





JenLanDisney said:


> I agree that the black one is very cute. The diagonal fringe will be flattering.





ElenaJane said:


> Oolala!  I really love the red fringe one, but red is my favorite color.  Now I need to throw a Roaring 20s party as an excuse to buy it for myself!  You would look so cute in any of those.





pigletto said:


> I like the beige one. While not my favourite colour I think it would be nice with your dark hair, and I think the cut is the most flattering.
> 
> ETA) and yes I got the Travelzoo deal for Hash House A Go Go too! I am really looking forward to that one!
> We also grabbed two restaurant.com certificates for the O'Charley's on Turkey Lake Road when they were in stock. That will be another first.
> 
> And thanks for the thoughts on Aquatica! I agree, it should be a no brainer. My hesitation is just the budget since there are so many trips coming up. I'll sit with the idea a bit longer before I pull the trigger.





dsmom said:


> I think you would look great in this one.  I love the red one you picked out too.





chicagoshannon said:


> Have you thought about just using fabric dye to dye the vest for Steve?  I don't know how you'd get the pin stripes in it but at least it would be a plain color.  Have you tried JCPenny or Sears?  I'm not sure if they ship to Canada or have stores there but they might have a vest.
> 
> Good luck choosing your dress.





Ruthie5671 said:


> Were you asking for opinions on the dresses?  I've got one anyway - I really like the red.  But instead of the feather hat the model is wearing, I like all the golden bedazzledness/accessories of the burgundy dress.  I do think the beige one would wash you out.  Beige just isn't a great color for most people.  And you're dressing up in costume, the whole point is to stand out and be noticed.  Break out of that comfort zone!!!



I'm going to multi-quote all of you guys, since this reply will be all costume-related and apply to each of your comments in some way.

After our visit to the costume store and a(nother) frustrating night at a selection of local retailers, I think we're going to throw in the towel in our search for gangster-wear .   It's just become WAY too difficult.

We headed to Claire's yesterday after work, and she was very confident she had a vest that would fit Steve and that could be modified with new front panels in a pin-stripe fabric.  Unfortunately, while the vest was (by all accounts) made for a "larger man", it wasn't nearly large enough......nor LONG enough....for my "larger man".  She was disappointed, of course, but we assured her we would run up to Value Village later that evening and purchase the Aztec-print ugly vest that we had spied on Sunday afternoon (a 4XL which fit him with room to spare).   She said she would replace those panels as was her plan on the vest she had in stock, and we would be good to go.

While we were there, he tried to purchase a gangster hat but again ran into a roadblock.  I am trying not to laugh as I type this, but none of the standard sized hats would fit his head.   It's funny, but its also frustrating (especially when we had the same issues with those available for purchase at Party City).  Apparently that big body needs a head size to match.  Our only option would be a rental hat, which was neither the specific style nor the colour (it was light grey) he was hoping for.  After the vest disappointment, this was strike 2.

That first dress above?  (the burgundy one?)  $101.69 with tax .  Geez Louise.  That seemed excessive for a Halloween costume.  AND.....she didn't feel comfortable with me paying for it, and then returning it if I didn't like the way it fit.  I wanted the opportunity to try it on in the comfort of my own private home, so I could walk around/sit down/get a true idea if I liked the way it FELT.  And sometimes, I need the flexibility to try something on more than once (with an hour or two between try-ons) to really decide if something is for me or not.   Considering the cost, I left it there.

After a quick dinner, we headed up to Value Village only to find ...... THE VEST WAS GONE .   Some other Big Man in our city is now walking around in the world's ugliest Aztec vest, and we were gutted.  We were just there on Sunday afternoon!    Our Plan B was just pulled out from under our feet.  Poor Steve was sooooo gutted.  I felt so incredibly bad for him.

@vrajewski10513  .... I did check out the links you sent, and they are awesome (style and price-wise) but one doesn't ship to Canada.  The other makes me concerned about sizes (I'm not sure if a "medium/large" would be big enough.....especially when I would be ordering on line with not much hope to return it if it didn't fit, I would rather go with the full size up).

@chicagoshannon  ... we did check Sears here and they don't offer sizes large enough to fit Steve's 52" chest.   We also tried Sears Canada Online and no luck there, either.

So.........we talked about it a lot last night. A LOT.  And I think we've decided to just give up our efforts to dress up for Capone's and stick with our pirate wear for both MNSSHP's.  Our only vest option for Steve is $100+ at Mr. Big and Tall, and it won't be pinstriped (not an option there).  He would still need a dress shirt (big bucks for his big neck size), and a hat (assuming we can even find one to fit).  Then there's my dress and all the required accessories.  With our Christmas trip taking shape (and some fun extras for that already in the works), it just doesn't feel to either of us that we would get the full value of out of the financial output that gangster-wear is going to require.  

But we're still kind of bummed .   And I feel so bad for Steve, because I know he feels responsible for all the roadblocks we've encountered.

I think I'm going to start a new business:  a costume store for plus-sized men.  Not just the short-and-stocky ones, either:  we'll make awesome options for the tall and broad ones with barrel chests, thick necks, and big heads .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> I love your Fort Wilderness night plans. You are really making the most of it.
> I think you're adding in just the right amount of Disney
> Fingers crossed on the HDDR!



I called Disney Dining this afternoon to see if I could get an idea of when HDDR ADR's might be opened for December.  The CM I spoke to was wonderful, but could only say they hadn't opened up for either December or January and told me to keep checking back.  I could tell that I wasn't the only one who had called with that very question LOL.  I can only imagine its an annoyance for them, too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Not sure if this is common knowledge or not.  Local news this morning talked about the nexus program and how it's also good for global entry and tsa precheck.



We had thought about this a while back, but decided against it at that time since Jake would need it also (and we didn't want to have to pay for all three of us when he was not travelling with us as regularly).  Now that he's taking his official steps into adulthood, it might be an idea we need to revisit.  AFTER our Christmas trip is paid for, of course!!


----------



## pigletto

Gina, while I know it's disappointing, I think you made the wisest choice with all things considered. Poor Steve might would have also been brutally hot in a dress shirt, vest, pants and hat in early October heat. The pirate costumes seemed lighter weight fabric and hopefully way more comfortable on a humid night. And the money saved can go to another trip .

I made a similar financial decision yesterday. My son is just entering his allergy season and was very uncomfortable last night. We simply needed a better vacuum to get dust and pet hair out of the house. So we bought the Dyson Animal. Not cheap at all, but hopefully will relieve some of his breathing discomfort .. a small step in a multi faceted plan for his awful allergies. That also means no Aquatica since we weren't expecting a large purchase like that right now  (and Aquatica was going to cost about $300 when we figured food, cabana and exchange in) , but it's the right decision.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Gina, while I know it's disappointing, I think you made the wisest choice with all things considered. Poor Steve might would have also been brutally hot in a dress shirt, vest, pants and hat in early October heat. The pirate costumes seemed lighter weight fabric and hopefully way more comfortable on a humid night. And the money saved can go to another trip .
> 
> I made a similar financial decision yesterday. My son is just entering his allergy season and was very uncomfortable last night. We simply needed a better vacuum to get dust and pet hair out of the house. So we bought the Dyson Animal. Not cheap at all, but hopefully will relieve some of his breathing discomfort .. a small step in a multi faceted plan for his awful allergies. That also means no Aquatica since we weren't expecting a large purchase like that right now  (and Aquatica was going to cost about $300 when we figured food, cabana and exchange in) , but it's the right decision.



If we had been able to get him in a true costume (versus real suit pieces), it would have been totally doable from both a cost and suitability-for-the-weather standpoint.  Alas, it was simply not meant to be.  I'm looking on the bright side and taking heart in the fact that the costume savings will literally cover the full costs of our park-and-fly package in Buffalo and our night in the hotel when we return Christmas Eve.  It will definitely be nice to clear those two expenditures off the list.

Also.....we had decided to buy annual passes again to Universal (hoping to get not only get good use out of them on this Christmas trip, but hopefully on 2 more vacations sometime during the course of 2017) which demands us being money smart in other areas.  It goes back again to the whole "value" consideration, and I do think that money invested in Universal APs will serve us better than mobster-wear in the long run.

We will probably let our SeaWorld passes expire for year.  We will have done a lot of Seaworld, Aquatica and Discovery Cove this year, so I am sure we will live through a 12 month hiatus.   I'm not saying we definitely won't renew (especially if the BOGO offer is extended again this Black Friday) but its not in the current plan.

I am sorry to hear that your kiddo is suffering so badly from allergies.  This year has been a KILLER for allergy sufferers:  the intense heat and punishing dryness have been a crippling combination.  I will be interested to hear your review of the new Dyson:  I have long since vowed to switch camps when my current vacuum takes its final breath, and leave Team Kenmore for Team Dyson.   Sears has been leaving me less than impressed with their service, even under my maintenance contract.  The last time it was "out for repair" a full month before it was finally fixed and back home.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Whoops, somehow missed the countdown update.  I'm not sure if counting down the days makes the time pass more quickly, or even slower?  

At any rate, its

64 days to the October trip  .

128 until our Christmas vacation  .


Over the past couple of days, I have discovered the Mannheim Steamroller Christmas albums, and have been indulging in a healthy dose of holiday music as we "enjoy" (ahem! ) some record-setting heat and humidity here in Southeastern Ontario.   By a wonderful fluke of luck (or the fact that Kerry is completely amazing ), the date she picked for our Universal day happens to be one of the days Mannheim Steamroller will be performing their live holiday concerts.  I am so pumped!     The plans were already shaping up to be rather spectacular (kicking off the day with breakfast with the Grinch) so this is just like the icing on the cake  .


----------



## juniorbugman

I too can listen to Christmas music all year round.  I have a few songs on my mp3 player that I just leave there all the time.   Most are from the Bare Naked Ladies Christmas Album.


----------



## Raeven

I think Universal APs are the way to go, you'll have to tell us how the Grinch breakfast goes! We were going to do it, but decided to just do the meet and greet and spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear all your costume troubles.  While always fun to dress up, the pirate costumes you have already look great.  

Wahoo to the countdown.   Less than 6 weeks to October for me.  Still not on the December count down yet.  It's been SO hot, and humid, the thought of Christmas is not that strong.  Even though at the mall last night, there's Christmas stuff and decorations creeping into the stores.  Oh, and we like the Mannheim Steamroller music.  We play the CDs during the holidays.  Really gets you in the spirit.  More power to ya to see them in person.  I heard people camp out to watch hours and hours early.  But, to be in the park when they perform.  That a big wahoo for sure.

And a wahoo for getting a Universal pass again.  I think mine's been renewed for several years now.  With the opening of Volcano Bay, I bet my kids would enjoy visiting Universal again.  We're back and forth with SW parks too.  Haven't had yearly Super Grover passes.  After this year, we may pass for a few years again.   Next year, while we end up in Orlando often, who knows.  California called us 3 times so far, so did a cruise, and well, if our dollar stays favorable, horizons may be broader.  I don't think the family vacation until early in the new year.  

Oh and Piglette, my DS has had bad allergies for years.  I was hoping he outgrows it, but at almost 19, and having it since age 3, it may always bother him.  We close the house vents in his room, his room is warm enough in the winter, and he has his own window AC.  No rugs, so easy to sweep, and we have a HEPA air filter and humidifier for our heater.   That, and a mix of drugs keeps him moving.  I hope your DS gets relief from his allergies.  It's a bad time of year for my DS too.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aww, I'm sorry about the gangster outfits 

But yay about Mannheim Steamroller!! I LOVE them (and listen to them all the time)


----------



## ArwenMarie

I missed the gangster costume discussion. Sorry to hear it didn't work out, but I think that's wise to go with the costumes you already have and I know you really like them and are comfortable in them.

@pigletto , sorry about your son's allergies. It's a tough time of year. You will love the Dyson Animal though. We had a cleaning service about five years ago. But you still need to keep a vacuum. So mine died and I went out and bought a Dyson Animal. Came home and vacuumed the carpets for the fun of it. Canisters of dirt! Yes, plural. And it just kept coming. The cleaning service's vacuum wasn't picking anything up apparently (they would only use their own). So I fired the service and me and my Dyson have been happy together ever since.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

juniorbugman said:


> I too can listen to Christmas music all year round.  I have a few songs on my mp3 player that I just leave there all the time.   Most are from the Bare Naked Ladies Christmas Album.



Good Canadian Girl that I am 

 , I adore the Barenaked Ladies Christmas album!   Their version of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen is one of my faves.



Raeven said:


> I think Universal APs are the way to go, you'll have to tell us how the Grinch breakfast goes! We were going to do it, but decided to just do the meet and greet and spend the money elsewhere.



I will definitely come back with our full review.  I have high hopes for that meal after our awesome experience at the Superstar Character Breakfast in April:  I can only imagine that this event, too, will exceed our expectations.   I have been watching youtube videos of last year's Grinchmas Breakfast and it looks like a blast!  We're currently working on finding some Grinch Christmas t-shirts to order so we're appropriately decked out .



Lynne G said:


> Sorry to hear all your costume troubles.  While always fun to dress up, the pirate costumes you have already look great.
> 
> Wahoo to the countdown.   Less than 6 weeks to October for me.  Still not on the December count down yet.  It's been SO hot, and humid, the thought of Christmas is not that strong.  Even though at the mall last night, there's Christmas stuff and decorations creeping into the stores.  Oh, and we like the Mannheim Steamroller music.  We play the CDs during the holidays.  Really gets you in the spirit.  More power to ya to see them in person.  I heard people camp out to watch hours and hours early.  But, to be in the park when they perform.  That a big wahoo for sure.
> 
> And a wahoo for getting a Universal pass again.  I think mine's been renewed for several years now.  With the opening of Volcano Bay, I bet my kids would enjoy visiting Universal again.  We're back and forth with SW parks too.  Haven't had yearly Super Grover passes.  After this year, we may pass for a few years again.   Next year, while we end up in Orlando often, who knows.  California called us 3 times so far, so did a cruise, and well, if our dollar stays favorable, horizons may be broader.  I don't think the family vacation until early in the new year.
> 
> Oh and Piglette, my DS has had bad allergies for years.  I was hoping he outgrows it, but at almost 19, and having it since age 3, it may always bother him.  We close the house vents in his room, his room is warm enough in the winter, and he has his own window AC.  No rugs, so easy to sweep, and we have a HEPA air filter and humidifier for our heater.   That, and a mix of drugs keeps him moving.  I hope your DS gets relief from his allergies.  It's a bad time of year for my DS too.



Fingers crossed the crowds aren't too bad for our Universal day:  at that time of year, we expect them to be heavier, but hopefully not to the point of unbearable (perhaps we are there just early enough that we will miss the worst of the onslaught which descends the week following).  I can't believe you have stores that are bringing out Christmas items already:  our Walmart doesn't even have Halloween merchandise for sale yet.  Everything is back to school.  And summer clearance, of course:  winter is a comin' .



Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry about the gangster outfits
> 
> But yay about Mannheim Steamroller!! I LOVE them (and listen to them all the time)



We are definitely pretty pumped!  And I have read nothing but positive reports of their Universal concert:  it must be excellent, because I'm hard pressed to find a negative comment (and that's saying something as far as the internet is concerned!!  )



ArwenMarie said:


> I missed the gangster costume discussion. Sorry to hear it didn't work out, but I think that's wise to go with the costumes you already have and I know you really like them and are comfortable in them.
> 
> @pigletto , sorry about your son's allergies. It's a tough time of year. You will love the Dyson Animal though. We had a cleaning service about five years ago. But you still need to keep a vacuum. So mine died and I went out and bought a Dyson Animal. Came home and vacuumed the carpets for the fun of it. Canisters of dirt! Yes, plural. And it just kept coming. The cleaning service's vacuum wasn't picking anything up apparently (they would only use their own). So I fired the service and me and my Dyson have been happy together ever since.



How does your Dyson perform on hardwood?  We have no carpet in our house (with the exception of our rec room in the basement, where we have berber) so I'd be very interested to hear if you find its equally effective on hard surfaces.


----------



## pigletto

OH MY. We have emptied the canister three times and have just vacuumed the upstairs!!!!!! Holy cow!! I vacuum regularly and I just had no idea how much dust and dirt was in these floors. I am so impressed with this vacuum Gina and it's been one day!! You guys were right.. the Dyson is something else! Gina, I have carpeted bedrooms but all the main rooms are hardwood. I did the bathroom and kitchen floors as well which are ceramic. The vacuum is fantastic. We have a Chocolate Lab that just sheds constantly, so this vacuum was a necessity. 
DS gets allergy shots leading up to his bad season, takes a pill a day and has an inhaler and he's still not doing well. 
We are taking the rug out of his room and putting a HEPA filter on the furnace. It just seems to get worse every year. Getting the dust and pet hair out of the house should really help.


----------



## ArwenMarie

The Dyson is great on hard surfaces. Furniture too. It's not light though, so I'm not sure how often you like to vacuum hard surfaces, but I don't think you would want to drag it out every day.

I have the handheld one too, like a Dustbuster? That thing is great too.

For the kitchen, I have my eye on this one, cordless, for those quick daily pickups instead of having to sweep all of the time

http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v6/dyson-v6-animal.aspx

And they're also coming out with a hair dryer...squee. $400, can you imagine. Maybe Santa will bring it to me lol


----------



## ArwenMarie

pigletto said:


> OH MY. We have emptied the canister three times and have just vacuumed the upstairs!!!!!! Holy cow!! I vacuum regularly and I just had no idea how much dust and dirt was in these floors. I am so impressed with this vacuum Gina and it's been one day!! You guys were right.. the Dyson is something else! Gina, I have carpeted bedrooms but all the main rooms are hardwood. I did the bathroom and kitchen floors as well which are ceramic. The vacuum is fantastic. We have a Chocolate Lab that just sheds constantly, so this vacuum was a necessity.
> DS gets allergy shots leading up to his bad season, takes a pill a day and has an inhaler and he's still not doing well.
> We are taking the rug out of his room and putting a HEPA filter on the furnace. It just seems to get worse every year. Getting the dust and pet hair out of the house should really help.



Isn't it crazy?!?! I'm so glad it's working good for you, hopefully it will help


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> The Dyson is great on hard surfaces. Furniture too. It's not light though, so I'm not sure how often you like to vacuum hard surfaces, but I don't think you would want to drag it out every day.
> 
> I have the handheld one too, like a Dustbuster? That thing is great too.
> 
> For the kitchen, I have my eye on this one, cordless, for those quick daily pickups instead of having to sweep all of the time
> 
> http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v6/dyson-v6-animal.aspx
> 
> And they're also coming out with a hair dryer...squee. $400, can you imagine. Maybe Santa will bring it to me lol



Oh, my word......I had no idea they made hair dryers.  It's even pink!    But at a whopping* $500* in Canada , I can almost guarantee you will never find it in my bathroom.  I can get a villa for a week in Florida for that!  

On a positive note, it kinda makes your $400 price tag look like a bargain, now.  You might want to use that rationale in your letter to Saint Nick this December .

http://www.dysoncanada.ca/en-CA/haircare/supersonic.aspx


----------



## ArwenMarie

It's nuts. But if my hair dryers burn out every year and they each cost $20, it will be paying for itself in twenty years


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> It's nuts. But if my hair dryers burn out every year and they each cost $20, it will be paying for itself in twenty years



I like your logic  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, we have found some super cute t-shirts that I think we're going to order for our December trip.  Kerry and her boys will be ordering a set for them as well, so we'll all be festively matchy .  I know they're minions and not Mickey Mouse, but I really REALLY want to wear these to our MVMCP:






I think I'll get the red, and Steve likes the green best.  Before I order, I have to make sure that the sizing is going to be okay.  Until now, I had no idea there was a difference between European and North American sizing  so I can officially say I learned something today.

We're now currently on the hunt for some good Grinch-themed clothing for our Grinchmas breakfast.   So far, this one has made my short list:






What do you think?  I'm not a fan of white t-shirts in general (they are so hard to keep clean!) but the cuteness factor of this one might make me relax my OCD just a little.  A Tide To Go pen in the purse will keep us safely protected  .


----------



## pigletto

I LOVE the white ones. Really cute!! I know what you mean about white shirts but those are perfect for the breakfast in my opinion.
Also, I'm not sure if you saw this thread, but it looks from the pictures on the second page that The Toothsome Chocolate Emporium is looking close to completion! I thought I would mention it in case you planned to work it into one of your trip plans . We will definitely be going in October! 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/toothsome-chocolate-emporium.3529235/


----------



## vrajewski10513

Have you checked on Etsy for a Grinch themed shirt??


----------



## Monykalyn

So sad on the gangster costumes! But it will still be an awesome time. And hey-you are on VACATION right? 
The tshirts are adorable.  I do like the Grinch one! My favorite shorts are white and they are surprisingly easy to keep clean (even after a wipeout on a dirt track at a baseball game while riding a tricycle-but I did get a Springfield Cardinals tshirt out of it)



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Barenaked Ladies Christmas


LOVE their Christmas album but we are BNL fans in general. And we have been know to subject passengers in our car to christmas music as early as October...Straight No Chaser's Christmas music is on everyone's iPod as well...

Looking ahead to Spring break-there is currently a 2 bedroom villa at Sheraton Vistana resort available for our week for exchange. Airfare isn't out yet but...I am pressuring DH to make a decision on what to do. Williamsburg Virginia (would have to fly), Gatlinburg (driveable although resort available has iffy reviews) or Orlando (get the sweet spot for airfare and it is pretty cheap). Haven't been to 1st 2 options, Orlando would give us chance to relax and not do parks but other things (although if SW has the BOGO free offer for black friday that would be an option, plus we have friends in area we haven't been able to hook up with past 2 visits).  Your travel bug spirit is catching!!

Your October trip is rapidly approaching!!!


----------



## Raeven

Did you find that shirt on Etsy? We bought ones just like that but with 3/4 sleeves


----------



## ElenaJane

I love the Stink-Stank-Stunk shirt!!  I also am not a fan of white t-shirts but that is because it blends into my pale skin too much.  

It would seem like trading in a Mobster outfit to wear one or two nights for something like Universal APs makes a lot of sense to me!!  The Universal AP is a really good deal if you plan on visiting like just 4 days a year!


----------



## Lynne G

Like both shirts.  While I am not a fan of a white shirt, I wouldn't mind wearing that one.  It's great for the breakfast.  Festive shirts I always enjoy, as both kids generally refuse to wear one.  Slackers!


----------



## Ruthie5671

The red shirt is adorable.  I too have hesitation with white shirts.  No matter how much I try, I always drip something on me, bump into something or messiness finds me.  Festive shirts are fabulous though.  You're lucky that Steve is a willing participant to wear those.  I had casually suggested to Tony that matching shirts on vacation for just one day would be so cute.  I got a mega eye roll.    I need to try a new approach.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Both shirts are very cute. I like that you're bringing some Minions to Mickey's House


----------



## afan

Job update but not one the one I interviewed for.  Temp job is finally ready to give me an offer and make me permanent, which I knew was coming but was hoping it wouldn't be before I knew what was going on with the other job.  So I had to tell them about the the interview etc.  They understood and my supervisor was excited for me.  They both know the job I'm in isn't what I want to do and that there's always been and will be a possibility I find something else.  It's nice to be wanted thought.  I'm just hoping that there's enough of an increase in pay to at least  counter the cost of the medical insurance I'll have coming out of my paycheck and the 401k or whatever that I'll want to start.  

Fingers still super crossed that I get the other job as a full time remote position with good pay.

Love the Minions shirt.  I have a Halloween and Christmas shirts that I got on clearance after the holidays at Target a couple years ago, after DM2 and before Minions.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think I'm going to start a new business:  just the short-and-stocky ones, we'll make awesome options for the tall and broad ones with thick necks, and big heads .


I just stop in to get a sanity break while I'm packing up everything in the entire world. What do I see but the above quote. Your store name will be Thick Necks R Us.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I LOVE the white ones. Really cute!! I know what you mean about white shirts but those are perfect for the breakfast in my opinion.
> Also, I'm not sure if you saw this thread, but it looks from the pictures on the second page that The Toothsome Chocolate Emporium is looking close to completion! I thought I would mention it in case you planned to work it into one of your trip plans . We will definitely be going in October!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/toothsome-chocolate-emporium.3529235/



Thank you for that link!   I don't think we'll be able to work Toothsome into our October plans, but we have a night on our December trip set aside for dinner there for sure.  We can't WAIT to give it a try!!  Have you seen some of the photos of their desserts?   






If they had to take away NBA City from our basketball-loving family, this is a good consolation.

http://orlandoinsidervacations.com/toothsome-chocolate-factory/



vrajewski10513 said:


> Have you checked on Etsy for a Grinch themed shirt??



I hadn't yet, but took your suggestion and WOW!!  I found a TON of great options!   Steve still likes the Stink, Stank, Stunk one best, but I'm growing kind of fond of this Etsy creation:








Monykalyn said:


> So sad on the gangster costumes! But it will still be an awesome time. And hey-you are on VACATION right?
> The tshirts are adorable.  I do like the Grinch one! My favorite shorts are white and they are surprisingly easy to keep clean (even after a wipeout on a dirt track at a baseball game while riding a tricycle-but I did get a Springfield Cardinals tshirt out of it)
> 
> 
> LOVE their Christmas album but we are BNL fans in general. And we have been know to subject passengers in our car to christmas music as early as October...Straight No Chaser's Christmas music is on everyone's iPod as well...
> 
> Looking ahead to Spring break-there is currently a 2 bedroom villa at Sheraton Vistana resort available for our week for exchange. Airfare isn't out yet but...I am pressuring DH to make a decision on what to do. Williamsburg Virginia (would have to fly), Gatlinburg (driveable although resort available has iffy reviews) or Orlando (get the sweet spot for airfare and it is pretty cheap). Haven't been to 1st 2 options, Orlando would give us chance to relax and not do parks but other things (although if SW has the BOGO free offer for black friday that would be an option, plus we have friends in area we haven't been able to hook up with past 2 visits).  Your travel bug spirit is catching!!
> 
> Your October trip is rapidly approaching!!!



Those are all some super fun vacation options.  Which one is your preference?   And which one do you think hubby will lean toward?

I have high hopes for the SeaWorld Black Friday sale.  They have suffered yet another difficult year in many ways, so I'm suspecting that the BF offers will be as good or better than in past seasons.  The BOGO annual passes make SeaWorld, Aquatica and even Discovery Cove super affordable.  

Which airline do you normally fly?  I know Jetblue has their fares out until May 2nd, but I haven't looked to see if/when Southwest extends their schedule through spring break.



Raeven said:


> Did you find that shirt on Etsy? We bought ones just like that but with 3/4 sleeves



The Stink, Stank, Stunk shirt I was looking at is from Tees And Tank You:

http://teesandtankyou.com/products/grinch-stink-stank-stunk-on-white-t-shirt

The Christmas minions is from shirtsforyou.net:

https://www.shirtsforyou.net/index.php/christmas-t-shirts/christmas-minions-unisex-t-shirt-detail



ElenaJane said:


> I love the Stink-Stank-Stunk shirt!!  I also am not a fan of white t-shirts but that is because it blends into my pale skin too much.
> 
> It would seem like trading in a Mobster outfit to wear one or two nights for something like Universal APs makes a lot of sense to me!!  The Universal AP is a really good deal if you plan on visiting like just 4 days a year!



Ideally, we'd like to get our Christmas 2016 vacation, a spring 2017 trip, and an autumn 2017 trip out of the annual passes before they expire.   An April/May trip might be a bit of a stretch for our budget after 3 vacations in both 2015 and 2016, but that's what we're aiming for so we'll have to wait and see what happens.  I'm crossing my fingers and saying a prayer, and hoping that things like having our park tickets all covered will make it all workable in the end .



Lynne G said:


> Like both shirts.  While I am not a fan of a white shirt, I wouldn't mind wearing that one.  It's great for the breakfast.  Festive shirts I always enjoy, as both kids generally refuse to wear one.  Slackers!



I was always grateful when Jake indulged my themed t-shirt addiction, because I know it wasn't exactly his thing.  I don't suppose most teens or young adults feel like donning a minions tee for their mom , but he was a good sport nonetheless.   Is your DH a willing participant in Christmaswear or does he side with the kiddos?  LOL



Ruthie5671 said:


> The red shirt is adorable.  I too have hesitation with white shirts.  No matter how much I try, I always drip something on me, bump into something or messiness finds me.  Festive shirts are fabulous though.  You're lucky that Steve is a willing participant to wear those.  I had casually suggested to Tony that matching shirts on vacation for just one day would be so cute.  I got a mega eye roll.    I need to try a new approach.


Yes, that's us too!!  If we're wearing white, I can almost guarantee you that we will also be wearing part of our dinner before the meal is over .  We have sloppy down to a science! 

I am super, super grateful that Steve is so willing to dress for the event .  In fact, I can't recall a single thing he's flatly refused to wear or do when its come to our vacations.   I suppose that one day I will find his line in the sand (and finally discover the thing that will make him stomp his feet and flatly refuse LOL!) but so far, he's been just awesome.  I must remember to mention to him how much I appreciate that.  I know he_* knows*_, but sometimes I still think its important to say the words .



ArwenMarie said:


> Both shirts are very cute. I like that you're bringing some Minions to Mickey's House



I hope they don't deem the "inappropriate" and kick us out! 



afan said:


> Job update but not one the one I interviewed for.  Temp job is finally ready to give me an offer and make me permanent, which I knew was coming but was hoping it wouldn't be before I knew what was going on with the other job.  So I had to tell them about the the interview etc.  They understood and my supervisor was excited for me.  They both know the job I'm in isn't what I want to do and that there's always been and will be a possibility I find something else.  It's nice to be wanted thought.  I'm just hoping that there's enough of an increase in pay to at least  counter the cost of the medical insurance I'll have coming out of my paycheck and the 401k or whatever that I'll want to start.
> 
> Fingers still super crossed that I get the other job as a full time remote position with good pay.
> 
> Love the Minions shirt.  I have a Halloween and Christmas shirts that I got on clearance after the holidays at Target a couple years ago, after DM2 and before Minions.



Great news and a big congrats on the job offer:  at least you will have options once you know the results of the other interview.   I hope the other position soon makes a decision so you can move forward.....isn't waiting the worst?



dancin Disney style said:


> I just stop in to get a sanity break while I'm packing up everything in the entire world. What do I see but the above quote. Your store name will be Thick Necks R Us.



That's kind of catchy  .   I'd need a marketing manager for our new company.  Are you raising your hand to volunteer?

You're probably on a beach by now in sunny Cuba, so I am sure I speak for us all when I say HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION!   No stress, no worries, just fun and sun and relaxation.  We'll all be patiently (or not-so-patiently) waiting for updates and pictures as wifi allows.


----------



## Joanna71985

Those shirts are so cute!! I love the minion one


----------



## chiamarie

Joanna71985 said:


> Permanently?? For some reason I thought it was temporary



I'm sure they will eventually use the space for something.  But I am under the impression that its permanent.   I'm guessing this location just wasn't making money (shocking, since there's already a BBQ place in the park, I don't know what the reasoning was to have two of them).  But I'm sure something in the future will surface; I have no idea what though.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ideally, we'd like to get our Christmas 2016 vacation, a spring 2017 trip, and an autumn 2017 trip out of the annual passes before they expire. An April/May trip might be a bit of a stretch for our budget after 3 vacations in both 2015 and 2016, but that's what we're aiming for so we'll have to wait and see what happens. I'm crossing my fingers and saying a prayer, and hoping that things like having our park tickets all covered will make it all workable in the end .



We're looking forward to 2017 as well and trying to plan what will work for everyone. We had said last week of August but with dd having to work next summer (and we are pretty sure where she will be working) there is a very good chance she couldn't get the week off.  The kids don't have the same school breaks anymore with one in elementary and one in university.

We're thinking Thanksgiving 2017 might be our best bet. It would give us Food and Wine, MNSSHP again, and our Universal power passes would still have two weeks on them. Hopefully Volcano Bay would be open then too!

The kids both have four day weekends but would need to miss a few days. I just want to get it all sorted out so I know when I am saving for. The other option is Spring 2017 over Easter Break but have you seen those crowds?! No thanks.

  ETA)  Well scratch all that. We were able to find out that all the student contacts at dd's intended summer place of employment end mid August. So if she works there (and there's a 90% chance) she's fine for an August trip. I guess I will continue to plan for August 2017. My sister laughed that I was thinking about this already, but we all know to get the best prices on rooms and flights etc, the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Those shirts are so cute!! I love the minion one



I ordered the minion ones for us this morning .  Green for Steve, red for me.  They are shipping from the United Kingdom so I don't assume they will be here any time soon, but its nice to cross another thing off the list.



chiamarie said:


> I'm sure they will eventually use the space for something.  But I am under the impression that its permanent.   I'm guessing this location just wasn't making money (shocking, since there's already a BBQ place in the park, I don't know what the reasoning was to have two of them).  But I'm sure something in the future will surface; I have no idea what though.



Having the pass member lounge immediately beside it couldn't have been good for business, either.  It will be interesting to see what moves into that space:  I'm sure someone on the SeaWorld team has a good idea blooming.   I would love to see it switched over to a pasta bar or a fresh sandwich shop.



pigletto said:


> We're looking forward to 2017 as well and trying to plan what will work for everyone. We had said last week of August but with dd having to work next summer (and we are pretty sure where she will be working) there is a very good chance she couldn't get the week off.  The kids don't have the same school breaks anymore with one in elementary and one in university.
> 
> We're thinking Thanksgiving 2017 might be our best bet. It would give us Food and Wine, MNSSHP again, and our Universal power passes would still have two weeks on them. Hopefully Volcano Bay would be open then too!
> 
> The kids both have four day weekends but would need to miss a few days. I just want to get it all sorted out so I know when I am saving for. The other option is Spring 2017 over Easter Break but have you seen those crowds?! No thanks.
> 
> ETA)  Well scratch all that. We were able to find out that all the student contacts at dd's intended summer place of employment end mid August. So if she works there (and there's a 90% chance) she's fine for an August trip. I guess I will continue to plan for August 2017. *My sister laughed that I was thinking about this already, but we all know to get the best prices on rooms and flights etc, the early bird gets the worm.*



I cannot agree more  .  Planning early means we generally get some great prices on flights and accommodations, two of the largest expenditures for a trip.  It also means we can look for deals on tickets (Black Friday sales or purchasing in advance before annual price hikes take effect) and snag various discounted offers on dining an other activities via Groupon nor Livingsocial.    The savings add up, especially when you're talking a family of 4 or more.  

I would be very interested to know if admission to Volcano Bay will be initially included on any level of annual pass.  We were planning to purchase Preferred Passes for both of us, but if there was a chance that VB would be an inclusion on the Premiers (which would also give us preferred parking versus general, free admission to a non-peak Halloween Horror Night, and after-4 Express) I wouldn't hesitate to spring for those upgrades.


----------



## Raeven

Yes that is where we got our Grinch shirts!  It looks like that used to be an Etsy shop and now they have their own website.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I ordered the minion ones for us this morning .  Green for Steve, red for me.  They are shipping from the United Kingdom so I don't assume they will be here any time soon, but its nice to cross another thing off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Having the pass member lounge immediately beside it couldn't have been good for business, either.  It will be interesting to see what moves into that space:  I'm sure someone on the SeaWorld team has a good idea blooming.   I would love to see it switched over to a pasta bar or a fresh sandwich shop.



Do the shirts have an ETA? Regardless, there is time luckily

And I would love if SeaWorld added a pasta location!! That would make me very happy


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> Yes that is where we got our Grinch shirts!  It looks like that used to be an Etsy shop and now they have their own website.



I've never shopped on Etsy before but its quickly looking like my best option for Grinch T's.  teesandtankyou can only go to a 2XL for Steve (he would prefer a 3X for the extra length) so hopefully I can find an Etsy vendor that ships to Canada *and* offers the larger size options.



Joanna71985 said:


> Do the shirts have an ETA? Regardless, there is time luckily
> 
> And I would love if SeaWorld added a pasta location!! That would make me very happy



I would guess at least a month for the minions T's.  When we order anything from China it normally takes 4-6 weeks to arrive, so I would suspect that from Europe it will be a similar timeline.  Hopefully sometime just before we depart for our October adventures!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Today marks another noteworthy day on the October countdown specifically:  we've crossed into






We now sit at 59 days until our October trip , and

123 days until our Christmas vacation .

I purchased our annual travel insurance policy this morning, so that's an item crossed off the to-list for both our October and December excursions (as well as any others that we can squeeze in prior to October 13th, 2017).   While I hate paying out $136 for insurance that we will hopefully never have to use, we'll be darn glad we have it should any illness or injury befall us on our travels. 

The travel insurance was literally the very last expense we had to cover for our October vacation (dining and spending cash are all fully accounted for and safely passing the time in our US account at the bank), so our resources can now be fully directed to the remaining costs of our December trip.  Considering its only August, we are making some spectacular progress on those expenditures as well:  flights, villa accommodations, travel insurance, our park-and-fly package, our Christmas Eve hotel, and even some of our tickets and dining are all paid in full.  Steve should have a nicer-than-normal paycheque this Thursday (thanks to some OT he put in last week) so I hope to cover another item or two once those funds are received.  Depending on how much the extra amounts to after the tax man scoops his share  we will probably either purchase our ICE! and snow tubing tickets for our Gaylord Palms day, or cover one (or both) of our Universal APs.

Speaking of Gaylord Palms, we have secured ourselves reservations for Breakfast with Charlie Brown and Friends at Villa de Flora on the day we visit ICE! and the other Gaylord holiday events!     If it wasn't cool enough that ICE! was themed to one of our childhood favourite Christmas shows, we also will be dining with the characters from the Charles Schultz cartoon series.   The meal here is simply outstanding (quite possibly the best and most extensive breakfast buffet we've ever eaten at) and the restaurant itself, located in their amazing atrium, is absolutely stunning. 

So, not many things happening but the wheels are sill slowly turning and small progress continues to be made.  I will be very happy when all of our tickets are crossed off the list so we can focus solely on saving for dining and souvenirs. 

On the home front, we are inching ever closer to our nest being empty:  Jake gets the keys to his apartment on September 1st.   We've been busy shopping for all the little things he will need for his new home, and helping him arrange everything from his furniture delivery to his internet service installation.   It's definitely a time of strong emotions as Big Day draws closer.


----------



## Lynne G

Gina.  You know, we spend taking care of our kids, getting them ready to be independent and upstanding adults 18 years later, and yet, time flies so fast, it's a sad time when they do become 18 and fly away.  But, the best thing is, you are always their mom.  And a proud one too.

Not much on our winter vacation.   Planned another meal in MK for October.   The night time parade is leaving MK, so I decided I should see it, as the only time I will be able to see it, is the day after I arrive.  I was going to go to another park, but that parade is so iconic, I should see it before it leaves the day after I leave the mouse.  Slowly stock piling money, as I just bought a new car, and well, the way the Universal hotels go, you pay when leaving, so while my mouse one will be paid off shortly, October still will be pricey.  But same with my winter one, pay at end.  So, at least the bill will be the last day of the year! LOL

Hang in there, I'm at 48 today.  Tic, Tic, Tic, Toc.


----------



## ArwenMarie

You are really an amazing trip planner Gina! You have two trips going and you just keep chipping away at them. Love it! I like planning but I tend to lose steam and say whatever at a certain point lol.

That's so great that Jake is getting his own place. I know you will miss him but you must be so proud and happy for him. Lots of big feelings as we call them around here


----------



## sk8jdgca

Re Nexus
I applied in June, we just went for our interviews this past weekend so now we have our known travelers number and can use the fast pass security line at the airport!


----------



## pigletto

Lots of Big Feelings indeed ( I really like that!)!! (((Gina)))
It's bittersweet stuff isn't it? To know that you did what you were supposed to do and raised a thriving young adult is awesome. But the changes just hurt. No two ways about it.

73 days to go for us! Summer is flying by, and once school starts I think this trip will sneak right up on us. I plan to call and pay off the balance with AirTransat vacations this morning. They don't release the travel documents until you pay the balance in full , and I want to see if they can tell me what kind of family suite we will be in at Cabana Bay. It didn't specify courtyard or tower for the booking, and I am curious, though not concerned, either is fine.


----------



## toystoryduo

Sending a  for you, Gina. I can't even begin to imagine how bittersweet it is with Jake getting his own apartment. I can't remember if you said or not, but will he be close by?

Way to go getting your October trip paid off! It sounds like you are making great progress on December's as well!


----------



## afan

sk8jdgca said:


> Re Nexus
> I applied in June, we just went for our interviews this past weekend so now we have our known travelers number and can use the fast pass security line at the airport!



Thanks for the info!  Do you travel across the border a lot?  I feel like since it seems to be more for those that do, or at least it was, that they may think I don't travel enough into Canada or anywhere by air and not give it to me.  BUt maybe that's not an issue?  It seems like when I first heard about the program it was for frequent border crossers, but maybe I have it confused with another program.  There seems to be so many.


----------



## sk8jdgca

We go a fair bit but really I got them so we can go through the fast line (pre cleared) at security at the airports. If you travel through NF to NY you get your own bridge for Nexus


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Gina.  You know, we spend taking care of our kids, getting them ready to be independent and upstanding adults 18 years later, and yet, time flies so fast, it's a sad time when they do become 18 and fly away.  But, the best thing is, you are always their mom.  And a proud one too.
> 
> Not much on our winter vacation.   Planned another meal in MK for October.   The night time parade is leaving MK, so I decided I should see it, as the only time I will be able to see it, is the day after I arrive.  I was going to go to another park, but that parade is so iconic, I should see it before it leaves the day after I leave the mouse.  Slowly stock piling money, as I just bought a new car, and well, the way the Universal hotels go, you pay when leaving, so while my mouse one will be paid off shortly, October still will be pricey.  But same with my winter one, pay at end.  So, at least the bill will be the last day of the year! LOL
> 
> Hang in there, I'm at 48 today.  Tic, Tic, Tic, Toc.



LOL, the funny thing is, sometimes I feel like I hardly seem him right now....he's so busy with his jobs, his volunteer activities, and a young lady who has captured his eye and heart.  I will probably see MORE of him once he's moved, because we'll make the conscious effort to actually get together for a visit than just say a passing hello as he's coming and I'm going (or vice versa).

I saw this quote the other day, and it brings me some comfort:






I will still worry endlessly about him, though.  Perhaps that will never change.

I don't blame you one bit for squeezing in an extra Magic Kingdom day to see the Main Street Electrical Parade for the final time.  That's a little piece of history right there, and to miss it would be a shame.  

Congrats on the new vehicle.....even when they take a bite of out of the travel budget, its hard not to have fun with a new car!     What did you buy?



ArwenMarie said:


> You are really an amazing trip planner Gina! You have two trips going and you just keep chipping away at them. Love it! I like planning but I tend to lose steam and say whatever at a certain point lol.
> 
> That's so great that Jake is getting his own place. I know you will miss him but you must be so proud and happy for him. Lots of big feelings as we call them around here



Big feelings, indeed .  Sometimes they get so big these days I can't keep them all in, and they leak out my eyes.   

I will admit it:  I love, love, LOVE the planning process.   It's a huge part of the fun for me .   Chipping away at the plans is a labour of love and something I adore doing.  I almost get a little sad when the itinerary is set, the budget is covered, and all I have to do is X the days off on the calendar . 



pigletto said:


> Lots of Big Feelings indeed ( I really like that!)!! (((Gina)))
> It's bittersweet stuff isn't it? To know that you did what you were supposed to do and raised a thriving young adult is awesome. But the changes just hurt. No two ways about it.
> 
> 73 days to go for us! Summer is flying by, and once school starts I think this trip will sneak right up on us. I plan to call and pay off the balance with AirTransat vacations this morning. They don't release the travel documents until you pay the balance in full , and I want to see if they can tell me what kind of family suite we will be in at Cabana Bay. It didn't specify courtyard or tower for the booking, and I am curious, though not concerned, either is fine.



Fingers crossed you get the section at CB that you are hoping for.  Speaking of which, what would be your preference in a perfect world?  I know you will be okay with whatever you are assigned, but is there one that you are secretly hoping for over the other?  Maybe to be close to a specific pool?

I'm with you, I think after Labour Day the waiting weeks will start to move rather swiftly.  Especially near the end of the month, when the fall yard work and other responsibilities start to take up increasing amounts of our spare time (with a yard full of mature trees, leaves become our nemesis in the autumn!).   Even in these dog days of summer, it sometimes feels as if the dates are creeping towards us at a good pace:  as of today, we're at ....

57 days until we leave on our October trip 

121 days until our Christmas vacation .



toystoryduo said:


> Sending a  for you, Gina. I can't even begin to imagine how bittersweet it is with Jake getting his own apartment. I can't remember if you said or not, but will he be close by?
> 
> Way to go getting your October trip paid off! It sounds like you are making great progress on December's as well!



Despite what my melancholy suggests, Jake will not be too far at all:  one city to the west of us.  He's only 25 minutes by car from door-to-door, and within walking distance to my mom's house.   Those two (Mom and Jake) just adore each other, so I can see them becoming even closer once he has officially relocated to his new digs.  She's already planning pizza nights for the two of them, and he is looking forward to giving her some regular company (complete with Tim Hortons coffee delivery ).


----------



## pigletto

I think my preference is definitely the Courtyard side of CBBR. That is where we stayed in March of 2015. We were on the back of the furthest building which meant that it was quiet, and that we were steps to the car. It was perfect for us, and it's such a compact resort that it didn't feel far from the lobby or shuttle or other resort amenities  at all. I also prefer the exterior walkways for some reason.
There is a great deal of construction going on at the Tower end of the resort (adding the two new towers, as well as that being the end near the new Volcano Bay). So I'd like to avoid those views/noise. We paid so little for this package that I plan to keep that in mind if we end up with some noise or construction outside our window.  The flights alone come to $300 less than we paid for the family suite , plus flights , plus seat selection, plus Hertz fullsize rental car.. I do plan to request courtyard at check in though. Can't hurt to ask.

I didn't end up calling in to pay it off yesterday. I looked it up and read the fine print and it said the travel documents aren't released until the 30 day mark no matter when you pay. So there's no rush.

I envy your neighbourhood with full size trees ... until Fall comes and I don't have to rake. We have some in our neighbourhood but not my section because it's only 10 years old. Our trees are coming along, but nothing compared to how beautiful the big old ones are. I miss the shade and ambiance.. but not the leaves. So I can certainly see both sides!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I purchased our annual travel insurance policy this morning, so that's an item crossed off the to-list for both our October and December excursions (as well as any others that we can squeeze in prior to October 13th, 2017). While I hate paying out $136 for insurance that we will hopefully never have to use, we'll be darn glad we have it should any illness or injury befall us on our travels.



Do you use a specific company for your travel insurance?  Although we don't fly, it might not be a bad idea to have some insurance given our history of medical bumps in the road.

Congratulations to Jake for getting his own apartment.  I know your mama bear heart is breaking, but I have no doubt that he will do great.  And if he is like any other just recently graduated college student, as soon as the laundry piles up too high and all the dishes are dirty, he will be back home in a flash!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Hi Gina and all! Had to cancel our trip that was supposed to happen this week and next (it was a 10-day-er) 

We all got sick with a terrible summer cold and I got the worst of it, with a really bad ear infection. Doctor said we could still go but that I shouldn't fly, and the thought of all of that driving with a cold wasn't appealing.  And we weren't sure if we would even be able to tour the parks the way we like to. So cancellation it was. Good news is, we didn't lose any money, so grateful for that. JetBlue banked our airfare and the hotels were understanding as well. Of course, now I have ten-day WDW tickets that I can't return but I'm sure we will use those next year.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and let you know. I'm going to take a break from the DIS for a while since I don't have any upcoming trips and I'm kind of bummed about how this one turned out to say the least. I'm sure I will be back in soon enough and will check back in to see how your trip planning is going! I hope everyone enjoys the rest of the summer


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I envy your neighbourhood with full size trees ... until Fall comes and I don't have to rake. We have some in our neighbourhood but not my section because it's only 10 years old. Our trees are coming along, but nothing compared to how beautiful the big old ones are. I miss the shade and ambiance.. but not the leaves. So I can certainly see both sides!



I actually cringe a bit when I think of what will be waiting for us when we come home from being away two weeks in October.  While I am unpacking and getting our stuff all put away, Steve will be raking until his arms fall off .     

These pictures are from 6 years ago, but it gives you a general idea of what we face when the leaves turn.....











Our front yard has a HUGE maple that is stunning when the colours change, but creates 15 bags of leaves all on its own.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Do you use a specific company for your travel insurance?  Although we don't fly, it might not be a bad idea to have some insurance given our history of medical bumps in the road.
> 
> Congratulations to Jake for getting his own apartment.  I know your mama bear heart is breaking, but I have no doubt that he will do great.  And if he is like any other just recently graduated cThisollege student, as soon as the laundry piles up too high and all the dishes are dirty, he will be back home in a flash!



Being Canadian residents, its only out of country medical coverage that we purchase.  I am willing to eat the cost of our trip if we have to dash home unexpectedly due to illness or another disaster, but if illness or injury befalls us when we're stateside, we could be bankrupt.   This time we purchased an annual policy through one of the companies we found on kanetix.ca.  It covers both Steve and I for unlimited trips up to 16 days each during a one year period, up to $5 million in coverage, no deductible, for $136.  I was pleased with that price.

Trip cancellation and interruption won't cover our timeshare costs (because they are maintenance fees, not nightly hotel fees) so it makes that coverage less worthwhile, too.

I probably worry more about Jake financially than I do in any other manner.  He's smart and capable and ambitious, but his lifestyle is going to change in a big way when he's covering his own expenses all by himself.   I fuss about it to him and he just rolls his eyes and says "Mom, I'll be fine.  Would you trust me please?".    I know he's right, but still......


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Hi Gina and all! Had to cancel our trip that was supposed to happen this week and next (it was a 10-day-er)
> 
> We all got sick with a terrible summer cold and I got the worst of it, with a really bad ear infection. Doctor said we could still go but that I shouldn't fly, and the thought of all of that driving with a cold wasn't appealing.  And we weren't sure if we would even be able to tour the parks the way we like to. So cancellation it was. Good news is, we didn't lose any money, so grateful for that. JetBlue banked our airfare and the hotels were understanding as well. Of course, now I have ten-day WDW tickets that I can't return but I'm sure we will use those next year.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to pop in and let you know. I'm going to take a break from the DIS for a while since I don't have any upcoming trips and I'm kind of bummed about how this one turned out to say the least. I'm sure I will be back in soon enough and will check back in to see how your trip planning is going! I hope everyone enjoys the rest of the summer



Oh, my friend  ... big hugs to you.  That royally stinks .   What a terribly tough decision that must have been for you guys to make.  I am so thankful to hear there's no financial loss as a result of the deferral.

Fingers crossed that you will be able to rebook sooner than you think, and you'll be back to the enjoyment of the planning process once again.  I totally understand your need for some distance from the boards: when vacations get cancelled, they can be like salt in the wound.  Whenever you are feeling ready to read along again, we'll all be here waiting.

In the meantime, try and get you and your crew all feeling better and back to normal.  We will be thinking of you all.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, it has been a productive week as far as trip planning goes.  Not only did I cross payment of our December park-and-fly package and Christmas Eve hotel off the list, as well as the purchase of our annual travel insurance policy, today I was able to purchase our ICE! and Alpine Snow Tubing tickets for our day at Gaylord Palms, and the first of our two Preferred annual passes for Universal.  Progress feels very, very good!

We're officially down to 55 days until our October trip  and 119 until our Christmas vacation .    

Once our second Universal AP is purchased, dining and spending cash will be pretty much all that's left to save for.   Considering we are still in August, I'd say we're doing A-OK on the budget side of things.

@dancin Disney style should be back from her Cuba trip sometime this weekend, if my calculations are correct.  Unless his plans changed, @bankr63 is swatting mosquitoes somewhere in the Canadian north.  Let's just say that our Saturday and Sunday plans pale in comparison .   What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## pcstang

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Today marks another noteworthy day on the October countdown specifically:  we've crossed into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now sit at 59 days until our October trip , and
> 
> 123 days until our Christmas vacation .
> 
> I purchased our annual travel insurance policy this morning, so that's an item crossed off the to-list for both our October and December excursions (as well as any others that we can squeeze in prior to October 13th, 2017).   While I hate paying out $136 for insurance that we will hopefully never have to use, we'll be darn glad we have it should any illness or injury befall us on our travels.
> 
> The travel insurance was literally the very last expense we had to cover for our October vacation (dining and spending cash are all fully accounted for and safely passing the time in our US account at the bank), so our resources can now be fully directed to the remaining costs of our December trip.  Considering its only August, we are making some spectacular progress on those expenditures as well:  flights, villa accommodations, travel insurance, our park-and-fly package, our Christmas Eve hotel, and even some of our tickets and dining are all paid in full.  Steve should have a nicer-than-normal paycheque this Thursday (thanks to some OT he put in last week) so I hope to cover another item or two once those funds are received.  Depending on how much the extra amounts to after the tax man scoops his share  we will probably either purchase our ICE! and snow tubing tickets for our Gaylord Palms day, or cover one (or both) of our Universal APs.
> 
> Speaking of Gaylord Palms, we have secured ourselves reservations for Breakfast with Charlie Brown and Friends at Villa de Flora on the day we visit ICE! and the other Gaylord holiday events!     If it wasn't cool enough that ICE! was themed to one of our childhood favourite Christmas shows, we also will be dining with the characters from the Charles Schultz cartoon series.   The meal here is simply outstanding (quite possibly the best and most extensive breakfast buffet we've ever eaten at) and the restaurant itself, located in their amazing atrium, is absolutely stunning.
> 
> So, not many things happening but the wheels are sill slowly turning and small progress continues to be made.  I will be very happy when all of our tickets are crossed off the list so we can focus solely on saving for dining and souvenirs.
> 
> On the home front, we are inching ever closer to our nest being empty:  Jake gets the keys to his apartment on September 1st.   We've been busy shopping for all the little things he will need for his new home, and helping him arrange everything from his furniture delivery to his internet service installation.   It's definitely a time of strong emotions as Big Day draws closer.


Not sure what day you will be at the Gaylord but they have a nice bar/ lounge type area with a huge wall of tv's. We went there last year on a Saturday night and watched college football. The first couple of rows are recliners. It's a two story area with the second story wrapping around the first story. Just an FYI


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pcstang said:


> Not sure what day you will be at the Gaylord but they have a nice bar/ lounge type area with a huge wall of tv's. We went there last year on a Saturday night and watched college football. The first couple of rows are recliners. It's a two story area with the second story wrapping around the first story. Just an FYI



We are scheduled to be there on Friday, December 23rd, for the morning and early part of the afternoon.  We have reservations for breakfast with Charlie Brown & Friends (the special character meal which is part of their holiday events), then we will visit ICE!, go snow tubing, and tour the resort.  

That lounge sounds fantastic!  (we're not big football fans per se, but if there was a basketball or hockey game on the big screens, we'd be totally there!)   Every time we visit Gaylord Palms, I reaffirm my pledge to stay there someday for one of our trips.  I love everything about that property.  The atrium is stunning, especially during the Christmas season.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We have 15 days until our trip.  I think we're going to try a date  night at Toothsome (my parents are coming with this time so we can leave the kids with them.).

So a new lady in Jake's life.  That's exciting.


----------



## pcstang

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are scheduled to be there on Friday, December 23rd, for the morning and early part of the afternoon.  We have reservations for breakfast with Charlie Brown & Friends (the special character meal which is part of their holiday events), then we will visit ICE!, go snow tubing, and tour the resort.
> 
> That lounge sounds fantastic!  (we're not big football fans per se, but if there was a basketball or hockey game on the big screens, we'd be totally there!)   Every time we visit Gaylord Palms, I reaffirm my pledge to stay there someday for one of our trips.  I love everything about that property.  The atrium is stunning, especially during the Christmas season.


I didn't you were a GP vet. We went over to watch college football on a Saturday night when a lot of big games were on. They do hockey and basketball too. We checked out ICE too. I had my kids with me so we didn't hang around ICE long. Marriot owns Gaylord and my uncle runs Marriot Village so he hooked us up. That property is huge! Anyway, I know you and Steve will have a blast. I still laugh when I scroll through my pics and see this big guy...


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style should be back from her Cuba trip sometime this weekend, if my calculations are correct. Unless his plans changed, @bankr63 is swatting mosquitoes somewhere in the Canadian north. Let's just say that our Saturday and Sunday plans pale in comparison . What's everyone else up to this weekend?



My life being the non-stop, wild and crazy, action packed thing that it is, I have so many amazing weekend plans.  Oh wait, that's not me.  Raise your hand if you're working, cleaning your house and doing laundry this weekend!!!  Yup, that's me.


----------



## Raeven

After reading your report we're looking into maybe doing ICE as well.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, my friend  ... big hugs to you.  That royally stinks .   What a terribly tough decision that must have been for you guys to make.  I am so thankful to hear there's no financial loss as a result of the deferral.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you will be able to rebook sooner than you think, and you'll be back to the enjoyment of the planning process once again.  I totally understand your need for some distance from the boards: when vacations get cancelled, they can be like salt in the wound.  Whenever you are feeling ready to read along again, we'll all be here waiting.
> 
> In the meantime, try and get you and your crew all feeling better and back to normal.  We will be thinking of you all.



Thanks Gina  Yes, losing money would have been the worst! At least we can use the tickets (plane and park) at some point soon hopefully.


----------



## pigletto

ArwenMarie said:


> Thanks Gina  Yes, losing money would have been the worst! At least we can use the tickets (plane and park) at some point soon hopefully.


So sorry to hear about your trip  . If it makes you feel better at all we had to take dd to the walk in clinic once while at Disney for strep. The waiting room was packed full of screaming toddlers. The DR said that when the kids fly with bad colds they get bad ear infections. He said it was a large percentage of the patients he sees. So it could have gotten worse had you gone. Still a disappointment though .

Gina, I have fun weekend plans. My Brother and SIL went to Niagara on the Lake for their anniversary and we get my one year old nephew for the weekend. He's a little sweet pea and it's a treat for all of us. They texted a little while ago and said they were most looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow as long as they wanted. Remember those days? I barely do now that my youngest is 12. I'm excited to get up at 5am with that little muffin.


----------



## afan

Nothing exciting here, though we finally got some heat   Up at my normal work time so I can get in an 8 mile training run before it gets hot (upper 90s tomorrow) and then a massage at 11.  Otherwise enjoying that we have a/c when most around here don't so I can enjoy the weather but come inside to cool off.  Oh and a fast pass planning phone call is scheduled for Sunday, not that park hours for November are even close to being finalized by disney and won't be before our date on the 5th I'm sure.  

No word on the job, still thinking no news is good news.  I'll email her Monday morning for an update since it'll be a week and a half since we talked and a week since she was supposed to meet with the exec dir.


----------



## Callie

Congrats to Jake getting his own apartment! My first off campus, non college one was at 20. Scary scary but exciting exciting


----------



## dancin Disney style




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> View attachment 188771



Now THAT is a VIEW .  Absolutely stunning.

Please tell me you enjoyed a relaxing, stress-free, sunshiny holiday and have returned feeling fresh and rejuvenated.  And because we're all dying to know....how did Grumpy Cat fare with the spotty wifi?



chicagoshannon said:


> We have 15 days until our trip.  I think we're going to try a date  night at Toothsome (my parents are coming with this time so we can leave the kids with them.).
> 
> So a new lady in Jake's life.  That's exciting.



15 days!!    Oh, I am so jealous!  

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on Toothsome.  You'll have to order something sinfully yummy for dessert and post pics for us afterward.  We will all be waiting .

Ah yes, a new lady .  I roll my eyes, but she's okay.  Quiet.  Blonde.  Quiet.  Shy.  Did I mention, quiet?   And I hear she's afraid of me a little  .  I didn't think I was that scary, but maybe I put her off a little when I mentioned I wouldn't hesitate to dig her eyeballs out with my fingernails if she breaks his heart?  



pcstang said:


> I didn't you were a GP vet. We went over to watch college football on a Saturday night when a lot of big games were on. They do hockey and basketball too. We checked out ICE too. I had my kids with me so we didn't hang around ICE long. Marriot owns Gaylord and my uncle runs Marriot Village so he hooked us up. That property is huge! Anyway, I know you and Steve will have a blast. I still laugh when I scroll through my pics and see this big guy...



Oh, that dang dolphin .   Thank goodness we didn't move heaven and earth to get it home:  it would have taken up half of Jake's tiny apartment .

I wouldn't say we're Gaylord Palms "vets", but we've seen enough that we're definitely wowed.  I would love to spend a week there someday when our budget is nice and cushy.   One of those atrium view rooms, especially during the holiday season, must be INCREDIBLE! 



Ruthie5671 said:


> My life being the non-stop, wild and crazy, action packed thing that it is, I have so many amazing weekend plans.  Oh wait, that's not me.  Raise your hand if you're working, cleaning your house and doing laundry this weekend!!!  Yup, that's me.



Oh, ME!  ME!  

   Well, everything you have listed applies to me but the working part:  unfortunately, however, Steve's making up for that in spades.  He's trying to grab a nap as we speak before heading into the plant for a midnight troubleshooting mission for one of the machines at the company he works for, and then they are sending him to their production facility in Michigan tomorrow so he can assist with their issues as well.  Our weekend has officially gone to the dogs .    Putting a positive spin on things:  this means more overtime, which means more spare cash to cover some extras for December.  

So:  I will not complain.  I will not complain.  I will not complain.  (but I may still grumble a bit  )



Raeven said:


> After reading your report we're looking into maybe doing ICE as well.



YES!!  I think you would love it!   The exhibit is incredible and the atrium is worth a tour while you're there, too.  You may want to consider one of their combo tickets and go snow tubing, too, just to round out your visit.



ArwenMarie said:


> Thanks Gina  Yes, losing money would have been the worst! At least we can use the tickets (plane and park) at some point soon hopefully.



Hmmmm......October would be nice .  Say, between the 14th and 28th?    Can you say......DISMEET?  



pigletto said:


> So sorry to hear about your trip  . If it makes you feel better at all we had to take dd to the walk in clinic once while at Disney for strep. The waiting room was packed full of screaming toddlers. The DR said that when the kids fly with bad colds they get bad ear infections. He said it was a large percentage of the patients he sees. So it could have gotten worse had you gone. Still a disappointment though .
> 
> Gina, I have fun weekend plans. My Brother and SIL went to Niagara on the Lake for their anniversary and we get my one year old nephew for the weekend. He's a little sweet pea and it's a treat for all of us. They texted a little while ago and said they were most looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow as long as they wanted. Remember those days? I barely do now that my youngest is 12. I'm excited to get up at 5am with that little muffin.



Oh, you brave soul.  I'm so far from those days I would have NO idea what to do with a wee baby anymore.  You are one awesome auntie!!  I hope you are having a blast and enjoying your baby fix!! 



afan said:


> Nothing exciting here, though we finally got some heat   Up at my normal work time so I can get in an 8 mile training run before it gets hot (upper 90s tomorrow) and then a massage at 11.  Otherwise enjoying that we have a/c when most around here don't so I can enjoy the weather but come inside to cool off.  Oh and a fast pass planning phone call is scheduled for Sunday, not that park hours for November are even close to being finalized by disney and won't be before our date on the 5th I'm sure.
> 
> No word on the job, still thinking no news is good news.  I'll email her Monday morning for an update since it'll be a week and a half since we talked and a week since she was supposed to meet with the exec dir.



Still no news?!?!   Well, I would definitely say that's a good sign:  generally "no's" come pretty quickly.  Here's hoping they don't make you wait too much longer for an answer.



Callie said:


> Congrats to Jake getting his own apartment! My first off campus, non college one was at 20. Scary scary but exciting exciting



Thank you  .  I think he's still in the "excited" stage: the fright won't kick in until he's faced with his internet bill, his rent due, and his own grocery bill .  All a part of growing up, though, isn't it?   Hard for me to watch but I can't protect him forever.....much as I'd like to.


----------



## Raeven

We definitely would do the combo ticket and try the snow tubing too if we go!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Quiet is sometimes a good thing.  She probably just needs time to warm up.  She probably just wants to make a good impression, which means she really likes Jake. 

I will let you know about Toothsome. I won't be getting a milkshake though ($12!)  I will get one of the other desserts though.  Hopefully other members of the family agree to go too.  My bil and sister will now be joining us for part of the trip.


----------



## afan

chicagoshannon said:


> I will let you know about Toothsome. I won't be getting a milkshake though ($12!)  I will get one of the other desserts though.  Hopefully other members of the family agree to go too.  My bil and sister will now be joining us for part of the trip.



I'm also looking forward to seeing what you have to say about Toothsome.  I cringed at the price of the milkshakes and some of the entree prices.  There's a couple of things on the menu I would be ok having so we may end up there after one of our Universal days since the park closes at 7.  Might just be for dessert depending on what I hear about the food.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sooo tried to make a bet with DH friday about where to go for spring break-he wouldn't take the bait unfortunately LOL (I would have won-was about where we saw Norah Jones in concert) So still no concrete plans-but the bug is planted. I would love to go to Williamsburg VA but I am afraid our spring break would be too early for many things to be fully up and running. Florida is starting to pull ahead in the running...

Exciting weekend plans? ah-no. Cleaning, cooking, making sure kids have homework done, but I did get to finish getting my garden ready and fall plantings in! After some...discussion...DH and I finally decided on design for deck expansion and where stairs would be.  Hopefully that project will get going very soon. Backyard has been graded (and muddy) for a few weeks now. Our contractor is a friend who gives us good deals (and gives us good work) but he tries to space our projects for his slower times-which I am fine with as this is how we get a good price

Gorgeous weather this weekend! low humidity and not scorching hot.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, it has been a productive week as far as trip planning goes. Not only did I cross payment of our December park-and-fly package and Christmas Eve hotel off the list, as well as the purchase of our annual travel insurance policy, today I was able to purchase our ICE! and Alpine Snow Tubing tickets for our day at Gaylord Palms, and the first of our two Preferred annual passes for Universal. Progress feels very, very good!



Doesn't that feel great Gina?! I would say you are doing a great job! The weather is starting to turn a little bit, and while I'm sure there are more hot days ahead.. it's started to feel like our trips are getting close isn't it? 68 days to go for my family.

I just called moments ago and paid the remaining 50% of our package off. So air, seat selection, Cabana Bay Family Suite, and rental car are paid in full. I bought the tickets quite some time ago, and I paid for our park and fly hotel on Friday. I have enough saved for $1000 of our spending/food money. We'll change that over this week. I hope to bring $1500 USD, so I still have a little way to go for that one. I'll try to get that done as quick as I can because from all we've heard, that dollar is more likely to get worse come Fall.
It feels good to have this all taken care of! 

I forgot to mention your backyard is beautiful!!! But I can certainly see why you have so much raking to do.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> We definitely would do the combo ticket and try the snow tubing too if we go!



I can't help but laugh at the irony of us making the pilgrimage to Orlando to enjoy a warm and sunny Christmas in the south, and opting to go snow tubing while we're there (something we would avoid like the plague when we're at home ).



chicagoshannon said:


> Quiet is sometimes a good thing.  She probably just needs time to warm up.  She probably just wants to make a good impression, which means she really likes Jake.



Yeah, you are probably right.  I'm doing my best to make her feel welcome and included, but its tough with such a shy and reserved girl.  We are definitely NOT shy or reserved  so I'm sure she thinks we are creatures from another planet LOL!



chicagoshannon said:


> I will let you know about Toothsome. I won't be getting a milkshake though ($12!)  I will get one of the other desserts though.  Hopefully other members of the family agree to go too.  My bil and sister will now be joining us for part of the trip.





afan said:


> I'm also looking forward to seeing what you have to say about Toothsome.  I cringed at the price of the milkshakes and some of the entree prices.  There's a couple of things on the menu I would be ok having so we may end up there after one of our Universal days since the park closes at 7.  Might just be for dessert depending on what I hear about the food.



Do either of you have a link to the Toothsome menu that you could share?  I have seen pictures of the many desserts, but can't seem to find much information on the entrees that they will be offering.  I tried googling but came up empty.



Monykalyn said:


> Sooo tried to make a bet with DH friday about where to go for spring break-he wouldn't take the bait unfortunately LOL (I would have won-was about where we saw Norah Jones in concert) So still no concrete plans-but the bug is planted. I would love to go to Williamsburg VA but I am afraid our spring break would be too early for many things to be fully up and running. Florida is starting to pull ahead in the running...
> 
> Exciting weekend plans? ah-no. Cleaning, cooking, making sure kids have homework done, but I did get to finish getting my garden ready and fall plantings in! After some...discussion...DH and I finally decided on design for deck expansion and where stairs would be.  Hopefully that project will get going very soon. Backyard has been graded (and muddy) for a few weeks now. Our contractor is a friend who gives us good deals (and gives us good work) but he tries to space our projects for his slower times-which I am fine with as this is how we get a good price
> 
> Gorgeous weather this weekend! low humidity and not scorching hot.



Ooooh, a new deck!  Lucky girl!  Will we get  before and after pics of the project?

I wish I had "handier" friends.  Finding a good contractor that we can both trust AND afford is always a challenge.  We are thinking of replacing our shed with a new, larger structure in the spring and I cringe at the thought of trying to find a good price on quality work.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Do either of you have a link to the Toothsome menu that you could share? I have seen pictures of the many desserts, but can't seem to find much information on the entrees that they will be offering. I tried googling but came up empty.



Someone posted it on the USO board - http://www.disboards.com/threads/wh...uding-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/page-97

There's a link to a fb page first but if you keep going down someone posted the photo's in the thread on the page I linked to.  There's a thread too that I'm going to watch for reviews that's there too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Doesn't that feel great Gina?! I would say you are doing a great job! The weather is starting to turn a little bit, and while I'm sure there are more hot days ahead.. it's started to feel like our trips are getting close isn't it? 68 days to go for my family.
> 
> I just called moments ago and paid the remaining 50% of our package off. So air, seat selection, Cabana Bay Family Suite, and rental car are paid in full. I bought the tickets quite some time ago, and I paid for our park and fly hotel on Friday. I have enough saved for $1000 of our spending/food money. We'll change that over this week. I hope to bring $1500 USD, so I still have a little way to go for that one. I'll try to get that done as quick as I can because from all we've heard, that dollar is more likely to get worse come Fall.
> It feels good to have this all taken care of!
> 
> I forgot to mention your backyard is beautiful!!! But I can certainly see why you have so much raking to do.



I really, really don't want to admit it....but I can definitely feel the first hints of autumn in the air.  There's a definite change in the wind tonight, and tomorrow they're only calling for a high of 20 (that's around 70 degrees Fahrenheit for my American friends).  The days are noticeably shorter, too  .

Congrats on paying off the balance of your package!!    What a GREAT feeling that is  .  Don't you find you can get twice as excited for a trip when the expenses are all covered?  I hadn't heard the projection for our dollar to fall even further this fall  but now you've made me feel much better about my obsessive need to cover as many expenses as possible this far in advance.  Gosh darn it, though, aren't we due for a little break where the dollar is concerned?!?!? 

Much as I complain about the ridiculous amount of autumn leaves, its nice to have the privacy that we do with the convenience of city living.  It is definitely one of the things I love most about my neighbourhood.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Someone posted it on the USO board - http://www.disboards.com/threads/wh...uding-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/page-97
> 
> There's a link to a fb page first but if you keep going down someone posted the photo's in the thread on the page I linked to.  There's a thread too that I'm going to watch for reviews that's there too.



Fabulous!  Thank you!  

Off to read.....and drool .


----------



## Raeven

You're right we would never do that here! But it's so much better when you can go out into the warm weather after


----------



## pigletto

I wouldn't count my third hand anxiety driven opinion too much when predicting the dollar. I read a few posts that made sense that it would drop a bit more after this brief recovery. So I figure I will exchange as much as I can now because it climbed a little and hope for the best. But it's still anyone's guess.

And that menu looks AMAZING. The whole place looks fun. We too are a basketball family so I will miss NBA city, but this goes a long way to making me feel better.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Toothsome is supposed to open today at 4pm so I"m sure we'll see more reviews of the place very soon.

I'm still waiting for the sign ups at Sea World for bring a friend for free.  I'm getting frustrated!  12 days to go!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Now THAT is a VIEW .  Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Please tell me you enjoyed a relaxing, stress-free, sunshiny holiday and have returned feeling fresh and rejuvenated.  And because we're all dying to know....how did Grumpy Cat fare with the spotty wifi?


LOL....I posted that pic from the airport in Santa Clara while waiting for the flight home.   It took 21 minutes to upload.  That was the only somewhat stable internet we got the entire week.  We arrived at the resort on Saturday around 5pm and the internet was down until Wednesday evening after 8pm.  We got on then for about 10 minutes and then it cut out.  I did manage to have a short conversation with DD at home.  GC needed to post some birthday wishes to a friend and got that accomplished via Facebook.  After that I think she managed to get online once until we got to the airport on Saturday.  Basically, she could use Facebook but none of her other stuff....ie: Instagram and Snapchat.  She actually wasn't that bothered by the situation I guess because she was expecting it.

The holiday was fantastic.   We had a 10 minute rain shower once and other than that it was a little overcast here and there which was actually a good thing. It was high of 33 and low of 28 over night.  So, constantly hot.  It was Florida in August humid in the morning but that would go away before noon when the trade winds would come in and keep it comfortable.  I think I got a little food poisoning on Tuesday night but once dinner made it's reappearance I was good to go again.  The funny thing was GC and I had had the exact same thing for dinner.  Luckily, I got the bad plate not her.  If she had been up sick that night I don't think I could   have taken the drama.  The Cuban people are INCREDIBLE!!!!  We met so many wonderful, friendly staff members there. DH  found his new BFF.  He ended up giving the guy the shirt off his back...literally.  I was so impressed by the fact that they all speak nearly perfect English and French.  They took a lot of time to teach us about Cuban culture and explain about life in Cuba.  I loved learning all these things.

So here's my trip report.....
Sunday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
Monday....massive qualities of Rum and Tequila on the beach
Tuesday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
Wednesday....not enough Rum, trip to the market and a ride in a 1955 Bel Air taxi
Thursday....made up for the previous lack of Rum and Tequila
Friday....several naps on the beach
Saturday....early bus back to the airport as my liver said that it hurt
There were daily naps at the pool and beach, ice cube spitting contests(won), dancing, trivia contest that the Cuban family at the bar beside me fed me the answers, pool Olympics (lost), pool volleyball and sneaking beers to the pool activity staff.

Didn't take very many pictures because most of the time I kept forgetting the camera.  I hardly ever had my phone because I couldn't use it. So not many pics.  I've got a couple that I will post later from my phone.  It was actually very nice to walk around with no phone, no bag....nothing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> You're right we would never do that here! *But it's so much better when you can go out into the warm weather after *



So true!  



pigletto said:


> I wouldn't count my third hand anxiety driven opinion too much when predicting the dollar. I read a few posts that made sense that it would drop a bit more after this brief recovery. So I figure I will exchange as much as I can now because it climbed a little and hope for the best. But it's still anyone's guess.
> 
> And that menu looks AMAZING. The whole place looks fun. We too are a basketball family so I will miss NBA city, but this goes a long way to making me feel better.



I am actually super impressed by the new Toothsome menu:  its far, far more extensive than I had expected it to be.  The desserts look ah-mazing  and the entrees are surprisingly varied.  I was also quite impressed at the price point of the entrees: they are less expensive than I had anticipated for a themed/unique dining location.  I assume annual passholders will receive their customary discount here as well, which just sweetens the deal! (pardon the pun )

How did you make out with your Auntie duties over the weekend?  Did you get your fill of baby snuggles?



chicagoshannon said:


> Toothsome is supposed to open today at 4pm so I"m sure we'll see more reviews of the place very soon.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the sign ups at Sea World for bring a friend for free.  I'm getting frustrated!  12 days to go!



I love SeaWorld, but I hate the way they are so SLOW at rolling out info on upcoming special events and offers.  They seriously need me (and my red-hot OCD) on staff:  I'd keep them on track, on time, and AHEAD of schedule! 



dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I posted that pic from the airport in Santa Clara while waiting for the flight home.   It took 21 minutes to upload.  That was the only somewhat stable internet we got the entire week.  We arrived at the resort on Saturday around 5pm and the internet was down until Wednesday evening after 8pm.  We got on then for about 10 minutes and then it cut out.  I did manage to have a short conversation with DD at home.  GC needed to post some birthday wishes to a friend and got that accomplished via Facebook.  After that I think she managed to get online once until we got to the airport on Saturday.  Basically, she could use Facebook but none of her other stuff....ie: Instagram and Snapchat.  She actually wasn't that bothered by the situation I guess because she was expecting it.
> 
> The holiday was fantastic.   We had a 10 minute rain shower once and other than that it was a little overcast here and there which was actually a good thing. It was high of 33 and low of 28 over night.  So, constantly hot.  It was Florida in August humid in the morning but that would go away before noon when the trade winds would come in and keep it comfortable.  I think I got a little food poisoning on Tuesday night but once dinner made it's reappearance I was good to go again.  The funny thing was GC and I had had the exact same thing for dinner.  Luckily, I got the bad plate not her.  If she had been up sick that night I don't think I could   have taken the drama.  The Cuban people are INCREDIBLE!!!!  We met so many wonderful, friendly staff members there. DH  found his new BFF.  He ended up giving the guy the shirt off his back...literally.  I was so impressed by the fact that they all speak nearly perfect English and French.  They took a lot of time to teach us about Cuban culture and explain about life in Cuba.  I loved learning all these things.
> 
> So here's my trip report.....
> Sunday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
> Monday....massive qualities of Rum and Tequila on the beach
> Tuesday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
> Wednesday....not enough Rum, trip to the market and a ride in a 1955 Bel Air taxi
> Thursday....made up for the previous lack of Rum and Tequila
> Friday....several naps on the beach
> Saturday....early bus back to the airport as my liver said that it hurt
> There were daily naps at the pool and beach, ice cube spitting contests(won), dancing, trivia contest that the Cuban family at the bar beside me fed me the answers, pool Olympics (lost), pool volleyball and sneaking beers to the pool activity staff.
> 
> Didn't take very many pictures because most of the time I kept forgetting the camera.  I hardly ever had my phone because I couldn't use it. So not many pics.  I've got a couple that I will post later from my phone.  It was actually very nice to walk around with no phone, no bag....nothing.



I am so glad to hear you had a relaxing and enjoyable trip .  I'm also happy to have you back on northern soil:  this trip report has been a little quiet without you.  @bankr63 must still be enjoying the fresh northern air from the campsite, hopefully staying dry in the recent (and much-needed) rainstorms.

With such a positive report on your Cuban all-inclusive, does this mean Disney officially has some serious competition where your vacation dollars are concerned?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monday seems like a good time for a countdown update:  

52 days until we leave for our October trip  

116 until our Christmas vacation  

There are very few trip planning updates from the weekend:  other than some renewed hope that we may soon be able to snag a Hoop Dee Doo ADR for December (a few folks on the restaurant boards have noted that after months of waiting, they have finally been able to secure reservations for December dates.....I am hoping that we can soon be able have the same success!), there's little else going on.

I am running car rental quotes for our dates (both trips) on a daily basis, but so far the reservations I currently have are by far less expensive than current rates.  With just over 7 weeks until our October vacation, I am wondering if the reservation we booked WAY back in the spring ($292 including taxes for the full 15 days) might just end up being the winner .

Steve is still in Michigan.  He called me a short while ago to let me know there's no way he will be coming home tonight:  one of the machines he was called to troubleshoot has blown a part, so he has to wait for the new piece to arrive, oversee its installation, and ensure he press is running good parts before he begins his journey home.  I am kind of bummed about that, but....I'm just going to have to suck it up.  Hopefully tomorrow.

In the meantime, I am spending some time pondering an upgrade to my phone.   I am able to keep my same plan with Telus (which is super cheap thanks to some long-time customer loyalty discounts) and upgrade my device for free to the Samsung Galaxy S6 or Galaxy S6 Edge.  From what I have researched, these two phones boast one of the best in-cell cameras on the market, which is a HUGE draw for me:  I would love not having to drag a bulky camera into the parks when we travel.  It would mean transitioning from my old iPhone 5c (yes, its a dinosaur from a technology standpoint) back to an android, so I am wiffle-waffling on what to do.  After last week's dreadful dealings with Apple over Jake's phone (a 6+ still warranted under his Apple Care), I'm none too inclined to purchase another iPhone.  Unfortunately, I don't know anyone who has an S6 or S6 Edge so I'm woefully lacking on personal feedback.  Feel free to chime in with your thoughts and advice:  I need some help getting off the fence and making a decision.


----------



## vrajewski10513

I was FINALLY able to switch our 8:30 HDDR reservation in October to the 6:15 show today! We had to upgrade to the Category 1 seating, but it was only $5 a person so no huge loss. We're definitely not late dinner people so we would have been gnawing our arms off by dinner at 8:30-9pm lol There was category 3 seating that opened up too which I thought was peculiar that both became available for a group of 9 just today. Which leads me to believe that there were reservations that weren't released prior to. I could be wrong, but that's just my opinion. Anywho, just keep hanging on I'm almost positive they should be releasing something soon. Especially with the fact there's only 2 of you I'm sure you will find something!

On the cell phone front, my mom has the Galaxy S6 Edge and she LOVES it. My husband also have the Note 5 and has no complaints. I'm a die hard Apple user, but I can definitely say the cameras on both the Galaxy and the Note are much better than The camera on my iPhone 6s+. Samsung has been putting out some high quality phones the last few years.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I'm still here reading along, but just seem so busy at the minute.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina, just managed to book HDDR for December 29th at 6.15pm - has anything become available for you?


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Monday seems like a good time for a countdown update:
> 
> 52 days until we leave for our October trip
> 
> 116 until our Christmas vacation
> 
> There are very few trip planning updates from the weekend:  other than some renewed hope that we may soon be able to snag a Hoop Dee Doo ADR for December (a few folks on the restaurant boards have noted that after months of waiting, they have finally been able to secure reservations for December dates.....I am hoping that we can soon be able have the same success!), there's little else going on.
> 
> I am running car rental quotes for our dates (both trips) on a daily basis, but so far the reservations I currently have are by far less expensive than current rates.  With just over 7 weeks until our October vacation, I am wondering if the reservation we booked WAY back in the spring ($292 including taxes for the full 15 days) might just end up being the winner .
> 
> Steve is still in Michigan.  He called me a short while ago to let me know there's no way he will be coming home tonight:  one of the machines he was called to troubleshoot has blown a part, so he has to wait for the new piece to arrive, oversee its installation, and ensure he press is running good parts before he begins his journey home.  I am kind of bummed about that, but....I'm just going to have to suck it up.  Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, I am spending some time pondering an upgrade to my phone.   I am able to keep my same plan with Telus (which is super cheap thanks to some long-time customer loyalty discounts) and upgrade my device for free to the Samsung Galaxy S6 or Galaxy S6 Edge.  From what I have researched, these two phones boast one of the best in-cell cameras on the market, which is a HUGE draw for me:  I would love not having to drag a bulky camera into the parks when we travel.  It would mean transitioning from my old iPhone 5c (yes, its a dinosaur from a technology standpoint) back to an android, so I am wiffle-waffling on what to do.  After last week's dreadful dealings with Apple over Jake's phone (a 6+ still warranted under his Apple Care), I'm none too inclined to purchase another iPhone.  Unfortunately, I don't know anyone who has an S6 or S6 Edge so I'm woefully lacking on personal feedback.  Feel free to chime in with your thoughts and advice:  I need some help getting off the fence and making a decision.



We were an Apple family, but over the years their pricing structure vastly outpaced what they were offering and I got tired of paying for the flashy advertising and not much more. Dh was with Samsung for a long time and had zero complaints, but just bought the Google Nexus 6p and I actually bought an Asus Zenfone 2 Laser off contract and I will never ever go back to Apple or to subsidizing a phone. I love it.
I was very nervous to switch from iOS but it's been fine, and there is only one app I couldn't get for Android. In fact, I find way more of the Android apps are free when you have to pay for the same one with iOS.  I would recommend getting the phone a few weeks  before you go so you have some time to make the adjustment. I won't lie, I was frustrated with the differences for a little while and the learning curve slowed me down. But I've had it for 3 weeks now and I am much more comfortable with it so I wouldn't recommend sticking with Apple just because it's familiar.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so glad to hear you had a relaxing and enjoyable trip .  I'm also happy to have you back on northern soil:  this trip report has been a little quiet without you.  @bankr63 must still be enjoying the fresh northern air from the campsite, hopefully staying dry in the recent (and much-needed) rainstorms.
> 
> With such a positive report on your Cuban all-inclusive, does this mean Disney officially has some serious competition where your vacation dollars are concerned?


Hmmmm...I would definitely go back to Cuba but most likely the next AI will be Mayan Riviera. I can only handle the AI thing every couple of years.  I'm already missing Mickey so I doubt there's much to worry about in that department.


----------



## afan

No go on the job I wanted.  They wouldn't budge on the job being local and not a remote working.  They also found a local viable candidate.  I knew it was a long shot, but it would have been a much better fit for me than what I am currently doing.  So on to hire where I'm at.  Just want them to take the year + I've been there as a temp into account when figuring out PTO.  I've been able to do that before, but it was only 4 months vs a year +.  The worse thing they'll say is no and then I'll say, ok then I want my November vacation that's already approved to be paid vacation and see what happens.  They don't separate vacation and sick time but lump it into PTO, which I don't like.  The last place I worked as a perm employee we didn't have sick time, but if we took a reasonable amount it didn't count against us and we could go to the dr without it counting against anything.  It was weird, but no one abused it and it didn't seem like people were coming to work when they were sick.  Whereas where I'm at now, people come to work while their sick and now I know why.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> I was FINALLY able to switch our 8:30 HDDR reservation in October to the 6:15 show today! We had to upgrade to the Category 1 seating, but it was only $5 a person so no huge loss. We're definitely not late dinner people so we would have been gnawing our arms off by dinner at 8:30-9pm lol There was category 3 seating that opened up too which I thought was peculiar that both became available for a group of 9 just today. Which leads me to believe that there were reservations that weren't released prior to. I could be wrong, but that's just my opinion. Anywho, just keep hanging on I'm almost positive they should be releasing something soon. Especially with the fact there's only 2 of you I'm sure you will find something!
> 
> On the cell phone front, my mom has the Galaxy S6 Edge and she LOVES it. My husband also have the Note 5 and has no complaints. I'm a die hard Apple user, but I can definitely say the cameras on both the Galaxy and the Note are much better than The camera on my iPhone 6s+. Samsung has been putting out some high quality phones the last few years.



For Hoop Dee Doo, we actually will be looking for a table for five.  HDDR will be one of the things we do on our December trip with the friends whom we are meeting up with.....it will be a first time at that event for them, too!     Glad o hear that you were able to move your reservation to the earlier time at long last .   Your travel date is sneaking up on you very quickly, so its nice to have that fine-tuning of the plans complete!

Thank you for the feedback on the S6 Edge.  I think that's the one I am leaning toward:  I may even bite the bullet and make the switch today.  Not sure yet if I have to make the change through Telus by phone (and have them ship the new device to me) or if I can make the switcheroo at our local Telus store.  I would prefer to have Telus handle it here so they can switch over my contacts and photos to the new device.  I'm feeling lazy .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I'm still here reading along, but just seem so busy at the minute.





Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Gina, just managed to book HDDR for December 29th at 6.15pm - has anything become available for you?



Nope, nothing yet .  As of last night, it looked like only December 23rd and onward was open for booking.  All early dates in December were showing no availability still.  Maddening!!!     But I am thrilled to hear that you were able to get the date and time you were hoping for!    That gives me hope that December 21st will open up soon, too.



pigletto said:


> We were an Apple family, but over the years their pricing structure vastly outpaced what they were offering and I got tired of paying for the flashy advertising and not much more. Dh was with Samsung for a long time and had zero complaints, but just bought the Google Nexus 6p and I actually bought an Asus Zenfone 2 Laser off contract and I will never ever go back to Apple or to subsidizing a phone. I love it.
> I was very nervous to switch from iOS but it's been fine, and there is only one app I couldn't get for Android. In fact, I find way more of the Android apps are free when you have to pay for the same one with iOS.  I would recommend getting the phone a few weeks  before you go so you have some time to make the adjustment. I won't lie, I was frustrated with the differences for a little while and the learning curve slowed me down. But I've had it for 3 weeks now and I am much more comfortable with it so I wouldn't recommend sticking with Apple just because it's familiar.



If I make the switch, I plan to do so within the next week or two.  I think your advice is spot on:  if its going to be a smooth transition, it needs to be long and slow (not right before our trip).  I think I'm pretty convinced to make the jump.  Steve is still on the fence (he hates the 5c, but sometimes the devil you know is better than the devil you don't).  I am sure he might give it more thought after he gets home from Michigan:  I know he's been ridiculously busy so a phone upgrade is probably the last thing on his mind.



dancin Disney style said:


> Hmmmm...I would definitely go back to Cuba but most likely the next AI will be Mayan Riviera. I can only handle the AI thing every couple of years.  I'm already missing Mickey so I doubt there's much to worry about in that department.



Will you and GC return for your annual March Break trip, barring any upsets (work or otherwise)?



afan said:


> No go on the job I wanted.  They wouldn't budge on the job being local and not a remote working.  They also found a local viable candidate.  I knew it was a long shot, but it would have been a much better fit for me than what I am currently doing.  So on to hire where I'm at.  Just want them to take the year + I've been there as a temp into account when figuring out PTO.  I've been able to do that before, but it was only 4 months vs a year +.  The worse thing they'll say is no and then I'll say, ok then I want my November vacation that's already approved to be paid vacation and see what happens.  They don't separate vacation and sick time but lump it into PTO, which I don't like.  The last place I worked as a perm employee we didn't have sick time, but if we took a reasonable amount it didn't count against us and we could go to the dr without it counting against anything.  It was weird, but no one abused it and it didn't seem like people were coming to work when they were sick.  Whereas where I'm at now, people come to work while their sick and now I know why.



I am sorry to hear that you didn't get the job .  As you know, I feel your pain......I was in your shoes not long ago myself.  I am not going to offer up any trite phrases or comforting cliches, just a group hug from all of us here .   It's definitely the company's loss.


----------



## afan

Thanks Gina!  It's a loss for them but not Totally since I still have my volunteer role.  The real rub is I have to work with whomever they hire as it's our contact at the executive office.  So if she's not good it'll suck.  I'm committed to the volunteer job for another year so I'll be done in June unless I decide to continue if they let us have more than 2 terms.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So: I will not complain. I will not complain. I will not complain. (but I may still grumble a bit  )



I try to keep those kids of thoughts in my head also as Tony works every Saturday second shift, every Sunday a double second/third shift and every Monday third shift.  It is maddening that we have no weekend time together unless he can get his boss to take some pity on him.  While I am so grateful that he has a job that is basically easy and he can do his school work while working, I miss the little stinker sometime.  And I get bored at home by myself.  Which usually leads to trouble. 



dancin Disney style said:


> Sunday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
> Monday....massive qualities of Rum and Tequila on the beach
> Tuesday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
> Wednesday....not enough Rum, trip to the market and a ride in a 1955 Bel Air taxi
> Thursday....made up for the previous lack of Rum and Tequila
> Friday....several naps on the beach



*VERY NICE!!!*


----------



## bankr63

sk8jdgca said:


> We go a fair bit but really I got them so we can go through the fast line (pre cleared) at security at the airports. If you travel through NF to NY you get your own bridge for Nexus



Was trying to figure out how you get from Newfoundland to New York on a bridge - then the nickel dropped and I remembered...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style should be back from her Cuba trip sometime this weekend, if my calculations are correct.  Unless his plans changed, @bankr63 is swatting mosquitoes somewhere in the Canadian north.  Let's just say that our Saturday and Sunday plans pale in comparison .   What's everyone else up to this weekend?



I'm baaackkk....

And I don't swat mosquitoes.  Don't have to.  A+ apparently tastes much better than I do; they really don't like me...



dancin Disney style said:


> View attachment 188771


Back at ya'






dancin Disney style said:


> Sunday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool
> Monday....massive qualities of Rum and Tequila on the beach
> *Tuesday....massive qualities of Rum in the pool*
> Wednesday....not enough Rum, trip to the market and a ride in a 1955 Bel Air taxi
> Thursday....made up for the previous lack of Rum and Tequila
> Friday....several naps on the beach
> Saturday....early bus back to the airport as my liver said that it hurt
> 
> I think I got a little food poisoning on Tuesday night but once dinner made it's reappearance I was good to go again.  The funny thing was GC and I had had the exact same thing for dinner.  Luckily, I got the bad plate not her.


Sure, it was the food that got you.  Riiiight...

I have returned to the land of the working stiffs.  Two great weeks in the Canadian wilderness.  Worse connectivity than DDS had in Cuba, AND no TV signal so we missed all of the Olympic festivities.  BUT there was a ton of hiking, biking, kayaking, swimming.  And perhaps a few overindulgences in fermented barley and grape juices as well.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Thanks Gina!  It's a loss for them but not Totally since I still have my volunteer role.  The real rub is I have to work with whomever they hire as it's our contact at the executive office.  So if she's not good it'll suck.  I'm committed to the volunteer job for another year so I'll be done in June unless I decide to continue if they let us have more than 2 terms.



I will keep my fingers crossed that the new hire is a delight.  Or at the very least.....tolerable!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I try to keep those kids of thoughts in my head also as Tony works every Saturday second shift, every Sunday a double second/third shift and every Monday third shift.  It is maddening that we have no weekend time together unless he can get his boss to take some pity on him.  While I am so grateful that he has a job that is basically easy and he can do his school work while working, I miss the little stinker sometime.  And I get bored at home by myself.  Which usually leads to trouble.



I try to never lose sight of the fact that Steve's job is the main reason we enjoy the nice things in life that we do.   His ability to earn overtime, especially, is a real boost to our budget and makes many of our extras possible.   Even though we knew that these out-of-town excursions would be part of this new position.....and I was totally okay with that being the case.....like you, I still miss him when he's away.   My house is too quiet and I have no one to cook for!  



bankr63 said:


> Was trying to figure out how you get from Newfoundland to New York on a bridge - then the nickel dropped and I remembered...
> 
> I'm baaackkk....
> 
> And I don't swat mosquitoes.  Don't have to.  A+ apparently tastes much better than I do; they really don't like me...
> 
> 
> Back at ya'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it was the food that got you.  Riiiight...
> 
> I have returned to the land of the working stiffs.  Two great weeks in the Canadian wilderness.  Worse connectivity than DDS had in Cuba, AND no TV signal so we missed all of the Olympic festivities.  BUT there was a ton of hiking, biking, kayaking, swimming.  And perhaps a few overindulgences in fermented barley and grape juices as well.



Welcome back!!     Sounds like you guys had a wonderful time despite being disconnected as far as the World Wide Web was concerned.   With that view, though....who needs the internet?  

Mosquitoes don't like me very much, either.  Steve must be sweeter because they generally gravitate to him and leave me almost completely alone.  I thought maybe it was something about the female body that they didn't like (since Jake always seems to get bitten quite badly), but hearing that the bugs prefer A+ over you just disproved my theory.

-----------------------------------------------

In other news:  there is no other news .  

No Hoop Dee Doo ADR's have opened up for our date.  

There has been no notable change in car rental rates for either trip.  

We've made no recent adjustments to the plans.

What kind of a PTR is this, anyway?     Don't worry, I'll wake you up when the ball starts rolling again.   Tomorrow we cross into the 40's in the countdown and time should definitely start moving a little more quickly once Labour Day is over.

5 months from today is Christmas Eve!     I absolutely dread the onset of winter, though .  If only you could have Christmas AND warm weather at the same time!  Oh wait, you can  ..... I just need to move to Orlando .


----------



## chicagoshannon

almost to single digits for us.  Still waiting on Sea World.  lol  We got an email that we could sign up for one of the other Sea World free days though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Will you and GC return for your annual March Break trip, barring any upsets (work or otherwise)?


No plans right now. In not saying no but it seems unlikely and boy will I miss it. 
Funny you should mention work upsets. I mentioned a while back that I was having issues with my assistant. Well the you know what hit the fan while I was away. I was informed on Sunday of what had taken place and had no choice  but to let her go. Doing that made me feel sick. I hate it. Fun times.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> almost to single digits for us.  Still waiting on Sea World.  lol  We got an email that we could sign up for one of the other Sea World free days though.



LOL, leaving things right down to the last minute just keeps things exciting, right?  

We had similar problems with the passmember offers with Universal on previous trips.  If we traveled at the beginning of the month, by the time they actually got around to announcing their monthly offers, we were literally packing up to go home.

Single digits, though......that's something to dance about!  



dancin Disney style said:


> No plans right now. In not saying no but it seems unlikely and boy will I miss it.
> Funny you should mention work upsets. I mentioned a while back that I was having issues with my assistant. Well the you know what hit the fan while I was away. I was informed on Sunday of what had taken place and had no choice  but to let her go. Doing that made me feel sick. I hate it. Fun times.



Oh, no .   What a crummy way to be welcomed back after a much-needed holiday.  Do you have anyone lined up yet to fill the newly-vacant role?


----------



## ElenaJane

I am also in a holding pattern for trip planning right now.  Today it is 30 days for me until our Spooky  Orlando Trip and 90 days from our Thanksgiving/Birthday  Orlando trip!  Now we just have to sit and wait!!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> No plans right now. In not saying no but it seems unlikely and boy will I miss it.
> Funny you should mention work upsets. I mentioned a while back that I was having issues with my assistant. Well the you know what hit the fan while I was away. I was informed on Sunday of what had taken place and had no choice  but to let her go. Doing that made me feel sick. I hate it. Fun times.


I hope you will be able to plan one after all Dancin'. I know how much you love those March Break trips. Maybe join us in the airmiles thread and start collecting towards tickets again? I'm only a small amount away from a 5 day Disney ticket. I am aiming for four by next August but will happy to collect enough for three tickets.

Gina and Elena, I hear you  on the planning lull. There is really nothing to do for the October trip at this point. Dh is going to go on lunch and transfer some spending money to USD tomorrow. I need to make one day of fastpass+ selections for our party night. I can do that next Wednesday. But other than that.. just not much for now.  I could always firm up our restaurant plans I suppose.

We'll be going to Lake Placid for 4 nights for our Thanksgiving. We stay at a lodge in the mountains with my whole family and it's just beautiful that time of year. We haven't been in a few years. I got thinking about it yesterday and I'm really excited for that now too. It's going to be an awesome October .


----------



## ElenaJane

pigletto said:


> I hope you will be able to plan one after all Dancin'. I know how much you love those March Break trips. Maybe join us in the airmiles thread and start collecting towards tickets again? I'm only a small amount away from a 5 day Disney ticket. I am aiming for four by next August but will happy to collect enough for three tickets.
> 
> Gina and Elena, I hear you  on the planning lull. There is really nothing to do for the October trip at this point. Dh is going to go on lunch and transfer some spending money to USD tomorrow. I need to make one day of fastpass+ selections for our party night. I can do that next Wednesday. But other than that.. just not much for now.  I could always firm up our restaurant plans I suppose.
> 
> We'll be going to Lake Placid for 4 nights for our Thanksgiving. We stay at a lodge in the mountains with my whole family and it's just beautiful that time of year. We haven't been in a few years. I got thinking about it yesterday and I'm really excited for that now too. It's going to be an awesome October .


I made our one-day FP selections 2 days ago.  I was so excited to have something to do for the trip.  It took me all of 3 minutes and then I was like, hmm, ok, uh, what's next?!  I think I will start planning out what I will wear and maybe start making a list of things we need to bring.  I'll just have to write out the list reallllly slowly to stretch out the time


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, no .   What a crummy way to be welcomed back after a much-needed holiday.  Do you have anyone lined up yet to fill the newly-vacant role?


Are you applying?  Thanks, you're hired!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I hope you will be able to plan one after all Dancin'. I know how much you love those March Break trips. Maybe join us in the airmiles thread and start collecting towards tickets again? I'm only a small amount away from a 5 day Disney ticket. I am aiming for four by next August but will happy to collect enough for three tickets.


I really have loved the MB trips.  It's actually kind of weird right now not having anything on the horizon. The focus right now it muddling through the next few weeks at work.  Along with having no assistant I've got another problem that came up 3 weeks ago that now will carry through to end of November at the earliest.  The next five weeks will tell that tale.  Oh well, if it's not one thing it's your mother.

I've participated in that AM thread many times.  I keep an eye on it.  I'm an Onyx collector so I've got plenty of miles for park tickets.  In fact I don't think I've paid for tickets since 2008.  If I had to pay for tickets we wouldn't be going 2 times a year.  I usually forget about tickets when I'm explaining that we frequent FL because it's a cheap holiday.  Airmiles makes it cheap for us.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> And I don't swat mosquitoes.  Don't have to.  A+ apparently tastes much better than I do; they really don't like me...


Mosquitos only like sweetness.   I'm a walking mosquito feast.


bankr63 said:


> Sure, it was the food that got you.  Riiiight...


It was, I swear.  You've heard of bad chicken right?  But have you ever heard of bad Rum?


----------



## klacey1

Not sure if you've made a decision, but I can say wholeheartedly the camera on S6 Edge is far superior to any Apple camera! I have a 6S iPhone and my boyfriend just upgraded to S7 edge and I am SO jealous of the beautiful pics he can take! (He had the S6 and that camera was just as good!)
I have day times to WDW, DL and UO comes up in the next few months and my head is spinning trying to keep track of everything--so much brava to you for coordinating two different longterm vacations at the same time!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> I am also in a holding pattern for trip planning right now.  Today it is 30 days for me until our Spooky  Orlando Trip and 90 days from our Thanksgiving/Birthday  Orlando trip!  Now we just have to sit and wait!!



Oh, fun!!  Your travel dates are just before ours in both cases!  We're at 48 until our October trip and 112 until our December trip.  Are you doing Disney both trips, or Universal as well?  A MNSSHP or a MVMCP?  (or both?)  HHN?



pigletto said:


> I hope you will be able to plan one after all Dancin'. I know how much you love those March Break trips. Maybe join us in the airmiles thread and start collecting towards tickets again? I'm only a small amount away from a 5 day Disney ticket. I am aiming for four by next August but will happy to collect enough for three tickets.
> 
> Gina and Elena, I hear you  on the planning lull. There is really nothing to do for the October trip at this point. Dh is going to go on lunch and transfer some spending money to USD tomorrow. I need to make one day of fastpass+ selections for our party night. I can do that next Wednesday. But other than that.. just not much for now.  I could always firm up our restaurant plans I suppose.
> 
> We'll be going to Lake Placid for 4 nights for our Thanksgiving. We stay at a lodge in the mountains with my whole family and it's just beautiful that time of year. We haven't been in a few years. I got thinking about it yesterday and I'm really excited for that now too. It's going to be an awesome October .



Lake Placid will be simply _spectacular _in the autumn.....the crisp weather, the vivid colours .  

By the time you come home from that little side trip, your Universal adventures will be literally right around the corner .   



ElenaJane said:


> I made our one-day FP selections 2 days ago.  I was so excited to have something to do for the trip.  It took me all of 3 minutes and then I was like, hmm, ok, uh, what's next?!  I think I will start planning out what I will wear and maybe start making a list of things we need to bring.  I'll just have to write out the list reallllly slowly to stretch out the time



Oh, I *adore* lists!  What a spectacular idea to help fill in the lull that we are currently suspended in.  I think I may start making a few as well, just to help pass the time .  A packing list, a pre-vacation to-do list, a shopping list for when we arrive.  



dancin Disney style said:


> Are you applying?  Thanks, you're hired!



I can't even remember what exactly you do .  Regardless of your vocation, I suspect you'd be a real hoot to work for.   The 2.5 hour commute might be a bit much in the winter, though .



klacey1 said:


> Not sure if you've made a decision, but I can say wholeheartedly the camera on S6 Edge is far superior to any Apple camera! I have a 6S iPhone and my boyfriend just upgraded to S7 edge and I am SO jealous of the beautiful pics he can take! (He had the S6 and that camera was just as good!)
> I have day times to WDW, DL and UO comes up in the next few months and my head is spinning trying to keep track of everything--so much brava to you for coordinating two different longterm vacations at the same time!!



Funny you mention the phone upgrade, I was just at Telus today trying to narrow down my choice.  I was pretty sure I had decided on the Galaxy S6, but I can get the S7 (which has an equally as good...if not better...camera, is water resistant, has a bigger battery, and can accept microSD cards to expand the memory by an additional 200GB) for just $100 more.  I hate to spend the extra money (because I'm cheap ) but I am thinking it might be $100 well spent.  I have vowed to make the decision by Monday either way, so that's my big decision to be made this weekend.  Your post has me leaning WAY toward the S7.....you had me at "beautiful pics" .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can't even remember what exactly you do .  Regardless of your vocation, I suspect you'd be a real hoot to work for.   The 2.5 hour commute might be a bit much in the winter, though .


The short explanation.....stylist.   Long explanation....long term care facility.


----------



## klacey1

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Funny you mention the phone upgrade, I was just at Telus today trying to narrow down my choice.  I was pretty sure I had decided on the Galaxy S6, but I can get the S7 (which has an equally as good...if not better...camera, is water resistant, has a bigger battery, and can accept microSD cards to expand the memory by an additional 200GB) for just $100 more.  I hate to spend the extra money (because I'm cheap ) but I am thinking it might be $100 well spent.  I have vowed to make the decision by Monday either way, so that's my big decision to be made this weekend.  Your post has me leaning WAY toward the S7.....you had me at "beautiful pics" .



DO IT!!! I am incredibly cheap with phones and technology, but even I'd splurge on the $100 upgrade! You'll love not having to lug around a camera in the parks and still take great pictures!


----------



## ElenaJane

September Trip - Only 3 full days, but our arrival day we get there at 9am, so it is like 4 days!  We will be staying on Universal property (Royal Pacific), so we will be doing a lot of Universal mornings.  We will also do one HHN, and have already gotten out Express Passes so we can knock out every house.  I am so excited about the Exorcist house and the American Horror Story House! We will also be doing one evening at MK and one morning at MK (Crystal Palace pre-rope drop ADR!), and one evening at Epcot (gotta see the new Soarin'!).  We will also be doing one Sea World morning, as I want to ride Mako! No MNSSHP for us this time.  We have gone the past 3 seasons. I do love the party, but as we our getting APs for Disney, I just couldn't swallow buying an extra add-on!  

November Trip - This is like your Christmas trip, an absolute dream come true!  For various family/logistical reasons, my family wanted to celebrate Thanksgiving a few weeks early this year.  I quickly realized that would mean that Will and I would be free on the actual Thanksgiving holiday.  One of my life-long dreams has been to celebrate my birthday in Orlando, especially to wake-up in Disney World.  I figured this would never happen because my Birthday always falls in the Thanksgiving window (11/24) and we are always with family.  Well this year my birthday actually falls directly on Thanksgiving.  So we are going to have a 4-day trip, that will include Universal, MK, AK, as well as Busch Gardens in Tampa!  We will be staying part of the time at my favorite , the Polynesian, but also 2 nights at the AKL (going to stay at Kidani in a one-bedroom suite...yolo).

So I am definitely counting down with you my friend!!!  I will let you know what the Christmas decorations look like as I think some will be up by Thanksgiving!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What  have we covered so far?  The itinerary, flights, the park-and-fly hotel, accommodations, and car rental.  That, then, should bring us to….
> 
> 
> *ATTRACTIONS*
> 
> 
> As my PTR title suggests and I touched on briefly in earlier posts, we’re doubling up a lot on this vacation:  over the course of two weeks, we’re hitting up many parks twice (though in some cases, those two visits to the same place are poised to be different experiences for various reasons).   Having two days at our disposal at the same park is a rather calming influence:  it takes away the feeling of having to see it all and do it all in a single visit.  It definitely makes our vacation feel more relaxing on the whole, even if there is something going on virtually every day.
> 
> 
> Since we have annual passes to both SeaWorld and Aquatica, visiting those attractions twice each was a no-brainer.  SeaWorld has their Halloween Spooktacular events running on select dates (https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/events/seaWorlds-halloween-spooktacular/) so we have arranged the itinerary to ensure that one of our visits falls on one of the dates that the seasonal events are being offered.  While we have enjoyed their Christmas Celebration in the past and even had a taste of their Summer Nights events on one trip, this will be our first time at the Halloween Spooktacular.  Our second SeaWorld visit is slated for mid-week (on a non-Spooktacular day) which will hopefully be less crowded than during the special events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Aquatica, we have two mid-week dates selected on our second week of vacation:  we figure, by then, we’ll be ready to enjoy two low-key days in the water.  We have rented cabanas for both days (thanks to our AP discount, we paid just $44.10 plus tax for each rental) which will give us a large locker in the cabana, our own fridge, 12 bottles of Dasani water, rental towels, and in-park discounts in addition to the use of the cabana .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking is free at both SW & AQ with our AP’s, and our annual Photokey will still be valid so we can get all of our digital pictures from both visits to each park.
> 
> 
> Two days at Discovery Cove were also possible thanks to the deep discount offered to SeaWorld parks passmembers:  our day resort admission was just $99 per person, per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We opted to forego the dolphin swim this time since we’ve been lucky enough to swim with the dolphins at DC three times on past visits, and to enhance the “relaxability” of those days:  not having to be mindful of a dolphin swim time means we have literally no schedule from the time we arrive until the time the park closes.  Beautiful.   The DC price includes unlimited quantities of breakfast, lunch, all snacks, and beverages (including alcohol) in addition to the park activities, plus parking, a snorkel, a family photo, locker usage, towels, and even sunscreen are all provided complimentary.  We are likely to Uber from the Vistana to DC on both dates this time so that Steve can enjoy a beverage or two (or more) without worry.   We have never been to DC just as a couple and this these are easily our two most anticipated days of the trip .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, okay.  Maybe they are tied as our two most anticipated days.  We also two Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Parties booked and yeah, we’re pretty pumped about those too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the ticket prices were released for this year’s event, we were gutted:  they were about $20 per person more than we paid in 2015 which quite honestly we found to be an excessively large increase.   Much as we adored last year’s parties, the price hike coupled with the still-awful exchange rate had us agreeing to take a pass this October.  It was the financially responsible thing to do.
> 
> 
> A most amazing and special Vacation Angel, however, had other plans for us:  in true Disney Magic _“Where Dreams Come True”_ style, we were gifted with passes to not one, but TWO parties .   Just when we didn’t think the trip could get any more epic, the bar was raised yet again and we were pixie dusted with passes to the Hallowishes Dessert Party for one of our nights .   This year we have had more love, more generosity and more kindness bestowed on us than we have in our entire lives, and we are so stinking grateful (not to mentioned indebted) to the incredible folks who have made it possible.  I can only hope they know how much they have touched our hearts, and how much joy they have brought to our 2016 vacations .
> 
> 
> We will definitely be dressing up for both parties:  pirates for one , and (hopefully) gangsters for the other.  The latter, of course, hinges on whether we can get something suitable to fit my Big Steve for that second set of costumes (which will then also be used for Capone’s Dinner Show).  If the plans for gangster wear falls short, then we’ll be pirates for both events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, while I think it’s a ridiculous cost and a crazy huge splurge, I am super excited for the Hallowishes Dessert Party.  I know the reviews  have been mixed at best, but I wonder if a big part of that is the fact that the experience comes with such a substantial price tag.  The desserts look super cute and I love the idea of reserved spaces for the parade and fireworks viewing, so it’s an upgrade that has us both pretty jazzed up.  On that visit, we’ll probably skip dinner entirely (and just grab something later in the night if we find we are peckish) so we can enjoy as much of the dessert party offerings as possible.  On our second party night, we kick off the evening with a character dinner at Crystal Palace (which Steve has wanted to return to since our first visit 2009).  We will make FP+ selections for the first night (when we have the Hallowishes Dessert Party) but probably not for the second, since we have the ADR to work around.   I am in the midst of organizing a Memory Maker Share on another forum so that we will have all photos from both nights for a very affordable price (under $30).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two parties last year was so much fun:  there was no pressure or rush to try and cram everything in on a single night.  We have intentionally scheduled in nothing else on the morning/early afternoon of our party days (affording us the chance to sleep in and/or grab a nap before heading to the MK for a 4 pm entry) nor anything for the following mornings (so we can stay until close and sleep in the next day as late as we would like).  The only thing I am little bummed about is that one of our favourite rides, Big Thunder Mountain, will be down for refurb on both of our party dates .  We have vowed to ensure we hit up Seven Dwarfs Mine Train for the first time instead.....we missed that ride last year, at both parties.
> 
> 
> *Attractions* to be continued…….
> 
> 87 day to go!


Hi Gina...can you tell me which resort those pool picures are from??That place looks pretty nice!!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Early December should be *super* nice .  The Christmas events will be in full swing but you're still a couple of weeks from the really BIG crowds.  I can't wait to hear if things work out for a holiday season trip for you!!  I have my fingers and toes all crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> We got equally good value from our Universal AP's as well.  4 trips in total before they expired.  If you are relatively certain you will be spending multiple weeks in Orlando throughout the year, you generally can't go wrong with annual passes.
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC pictures  .  Those desserts are simply adorable (the oreo one with the Mickey ears is just so darn cute!!).....I hope they tasted as good as they looked.  They certain have the fun factor down if nothing else!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!  A PTR is so much fun to do....and it's definitely motivating.  If you decide to get one started, be sure to post your link here on this thread so we can all follow along.
> 
> Your dates are great!  December in Orlando is _*so*_ festive.  Honestly, even though its warm, I find it feels even more Christmassy there than it does here in the north.  We might have the snow, but Florida just seems to ooze holiday cheer.
> 
> Man, I hope that our impromptu December trip pans out.  If Steve can't get those vacation days approved, I'm going to need some serious virtual hugs from you guys.  And a year's supply of chocolate to help numb the pain of disappointment .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's for a one bedroom villa, not the studio.  You have taught me well and I was sure to double check because laundry is a _*must*_.  I hate, hate, hate taking a suitcase full of dirty clothes home.
> 
> As for needing a friend with an II membership ... what am I, chopped liver?
> 
> 
> 
> If we can secure Steve's vacation days for the 17th to 24th (which is our first choice), we have can have our pick of Grand Vista, Cypress Harbour, Harbour Lake or Sabal Palms....all two bedroom/two bath....for $327 for the week.  Ditto for Sheraton Vistana Resort.  Picking is going to be SUPER tough.  We will proabably give Harbour Lake a pass simply because we have no kids along (and it sounds like its a better fit for families), but Cypress Harbour and Grande Vista are definitely looking like great options.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi klacey!   to the thread!
> 
> Great feedback on our restaurant plans....its always reassuring to hear that we've made some good choices.  I am just hoping all the walking and swimming will help keep all that deliciousness from finding its way straight to my hips .
> 
> I also appreciate you sharing your personal experiences with MGV.  I'm always a bit hesitant to branch out when the Vistana is an option (sometimes its comforting to "go with what you know") but the Marriott properties definitely sound like they might be a fun and enjoyable change.  Now.....if we could just get those bloody vacation days approved!!  Ugh, this waiting is killing me  .
> 
> 
> 
> The DC discount is one of our favourite perks .  But then again, DC is also our favourite park .   I could spend every day of our trip there and be quite content.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you thinking of a squeezing in a trip in the coming months?  If you want, I'd be happy to look up prices for ya.....just let me know what month/week and I will see what's available.



So...we're staying at the Marriott Grand Vista end of September/October and I'm paying a lot more than $327/week. Can you tell me how to get a deal like that??? We have a 3 bedroom/3 bath


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> The short explanation.....stylist.   Long explanation....long term care facility.



I bet you are a favourite among the residents .



klacey1 said:


> DO IT!!! I am incredibly cheap with phones and technology, but even I'd splurge on the $100 upgrade! You'll love not having to lug around a camera in the parks and still take great pictures!



I think I am convinced  .  The S7 it shall be!  I am heading to Telus tomorrow to do the upgrade.  Now, to find a case .



ElenaJane said:


> September Trip - Only 3 full days, but our arrival day we get there at 9am, so it is like 4 days!  We will be staying on Universal property (Royal Pacific), so we will be doing a lot of Universal mornings.  We will also do one HHN, and have already gotten out Express Passes so we can knock out every house.  I am so excited about the Exorcist house and the American Horror Story House! We will also be doing one evening at MK and one morning at MK (Crystal Palace pre-rope drop ADR!), and one evening at Epcot (gotta see the new Soarin'!).  We will also be doing one Sea World morning, as I want to ride Mako! No MNSSHP for us this time.  We have gone the past 3 seasons. I do love the party, but as we our getting APs for Disney, I just couldn't swallow buying an extra add-on!
> 
> November Trip - This is like your Christmas trip, an absolute dream come true!  For various family/logistical reasons, my family wanted to celebrate Thanksgiving a few weeks early this year.  I quickly realized that would mean that Will and I would be free on the actual Thanksgiving holiday.  One of my life-long dreams has been to celebrate my birthday in Orlando, especially to wake-up in Disney World.  I figured this would never happen because my Birthday always falls in the Thanksgiving window (11/24) and we are always with family.  Well this year my birthday actually falls directly on Thanksgiving.  So we are going to have a 4-day trip, that will include Universal, MK, AK, as well as Busch Gardens in Tampa!  We will be staying part of the time at my favorite , the Polynesian, but also 2 nights at the AKL (going to stay at Kidani in a one-bedroom suite...yolo).
> 
> So I am definitely counting down with you my friend!!!  I will let you know what the Christmas decorations look like as I think some will be up by Thanksgiving!


Those sound like *fantastic* plans!  And to be in Orlando on your birthday:  simply spectacular .  Which restaurant have you picked for your birthday dinner?  Hopefully something super-special!



PrincessMamma4 said:


> Hi Gina...can you tell me which resort those pool picures are from??That place looks pretty nice!!



None of those are from resorts, actually.  The first pool picture (under the SeaWorld lighthouse photo) is Roa's Rapids at Aquatica.  The other two are from Discovery Cove.   Have you been to either park?  My pictures do neither place justice....they are both more awesome than my photos could ever suggest.



PrincessMamma4 said:


> So...we're staying at the Marriott Grand Vista end of September/October and I'm paying a lot more than $327/week. Can you tell me how to get a deal like that??? We have a 3 bedroom/3 bath



Since we own at Sheraton Vistana Resort, we have a membership with Interval International.  Our II membership (which is $89 for the year) entitles us to book "Getaways":  one week stays at various resorts, often at very deep discounts.  I am not 100% certain, but I expect that these weeks are unsold inventory resulting from owner exchanges.   We were shocked when we were coming up with multiple great resorts for our specific week at those crazy low prices:  it was part of what cemented our decision to add in this extra trip.  Our $327 for the week has to be WAY less than the yearly maintenance fees paid by an owner.   Even adding in our II membership fee, it was still an incredible price .


----------



## ElenaJane

Since my birthday dinner is also Thanksgiving, there were lots of fun choices!  I decided on Liberty Tree Tavern for our first night (Thanksgiving Eve), to practice for the big day  .  MK is supposed to be a zoo on Thanksgiving Day and AK is supposed to be better.  So we are going to do BOMA on Thanksgiving!   It is not an officially designated Thanksgiving spot, but I hear they have a lot of special offering for the day.


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> It was, I swear.  You've heard of bad chicken right?  But have you ever heard of bad Rum?


Yes, they call it Tequila...


----------



## bankr63

pigletto said:


> We'll be going to Lake Placid for 4 nights for our Thanksgiving. We stay at a lodge in the mountains with my whole family and it's just beautiful that time of year. We haven't been in a few years. I got thinking about it yesterday and I'm really excited for that now too. It's going to be an awesome October .


We were in Placid this weekend; was camping near Saranac Lake for a couple of nights.  We love that area for quick getaways.

Just a quick driving tip; if you are going through Tupper Lake avoid Rt 3 through the Main Street.  It has been under construction since the spring, and considering how slowly it appears to be moving, won't be done by Thanksgiving.  There are several roads that easily bypass the mess, but no detours are offered.  It is a very steep hill and utter chaos (especially with 6,000lbs of trailer trying to pull you back down the hill on very loose gravel).


----------



## pigletto

We do go through Tupper Lake so this is awesome advice and I will make sure to pass it on to the group. Thank you!  We stay at Whiteface Lodge while we are there and it's just beautiful. I am so excited!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We're down to 5 days until our trip.  Eric called Sea World this morning and they said the free offer for passholders will be up online on Sept 1.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ElenaJane said:


> Since my birthday dinner is also Thanksgiving, there were lots of fun choices!  I decided on Liberty Tree Tavern for our first night (Thanksgiving Eve), to practice for the big day  .  MK is supposed to be a zoo on Thanksgiving Day and AK is supposed to be better.  So we are going to do BOMA on Thanksgiving!   It is not an officially designated Thanksgiving spot, but I hear they have a lot of special offering for the day.



Great selections!!     I have never been to either restaurant, so I will be looking forward to your reviews of both locations after your trip 

 .  



bankr63 said:


> Yes, they call it Tequila...







chicagoshannon said:


> We're down to 5 days until our trip.  Eric called Sea World this morning and they said the free offer for passholders will be up online on Sept 1.



Good grief ..... nothing like SeaWorld leaving things to the very last minute.  I hope you work well under pressure! 

So awesome that your trip is SO close now .  The excitement must be building at your house, especially with the two kiddos!  Have you got the luggage all packed?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I've got as much packed as I can.   Will have to wait until after I do laundry on Friday to pack the rest.  I think I need to buy Madeline a couple of more outfits.   She's got maybe 3 outfits that fit, that aren't dressy dresses.  I don't really want to bring those with.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Alrighty, I am woefully overdue for a decent update post and I'm vowing not to let it go another day.  If I keep this up I'll lose every reader I have .

There really isn't huge stuff happening on the trip planning front:  there's precious little to take care of for our October trip especially, and most of the remaining to-do's are within the last month before travel.  We will be able to make FP+ selections on September 16th, which will be fun (hoping for the Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Splash Mountain:  realistically we'd prefer 7DMT but know that is a virtual impossibility).  Our Diamond Lane requests can't be sent in until 2 weeks prior, and ditto for our special requests (top floor, close to pool) for Wyndham Cypress Palms.  My internet shopping from our favourite US retailers (with packages to be delivered to our Buffalo park and fly) also can't be done until about two weeks before we leave, so we're definitely in an October lull.  

That said, I think we will purchase our Quick Queue passes for Steve this week for our SeaWorld days.  Normally we would buy QQ for both of us, but with Sky Tower still down (and no reopening date in sight) it seems like a poor value for me when I'll only do two of the remaining attractions:  Turtle Trek and Antarctica.  Rather than pay $29 for Quick Queue, I think I've decided to book the Dolphin Encounter for the two of us as a cool little add-on.  The Dolphin Encounter is $15 per person, so literally a wash between the two costs (and the 10% discount for pass members applies to both).   I also read that we can pre-purchase three trays of food (for the sting rays, sharks and sea lions) on the pass member site for something like $9.38 (and its $5 per tray at the park) so I will likely buy everything in one order and have those little items scratched off the list.

December is in a bit of planning lull right now as well.  The itinerary is set, the big stuff is all purchased (flights, accommodations, event tickets, etc.) so basically all we are doing is saving for food and incidentals.  The Christmas packages for SeaWorld (which come with reserved seating for the special shows) will not be released until October so we have a while to wait on those:  plus, during the month of October, passmembers receive a 30% discount versus the standard 10% off so it makes way more sense to be patient and hold off anyway.   Hoop Dee Doo is still showing no availability for the bulk of our week (GRR!) so the waiting continues where that is concerned....hopefully Disney will see fit to open another block of dates on September 1st for all of us travelling during the busy Christmas season.  Steve has been working a crazy amount of overtime over the past several weeks (by necessity and not by design), and is joking that he is working to pay off our entire December vacation in a single month.  I am hoping he gets to enjoy Labour Day off but at this point I'm not willing to hold my breath.

We've been super busy getting Jake ready for his big move into his little apartment.  We've been helping him shop for housewares and furniture and arrange for things like cable installation.  He picks up his keys on Wednesday night and moving day is Thursday.  He and I had a very precious and rare evening together the other night, just hanging out and watching TV and yakking about everything and anything, t and I have to say it made me rather emotional.  Those "big feelings" are getting bigger and bigger as the days creep by.   It's sad and wonderful and happy and sad all at the same time.  I think I may need chocolate therapy by Saturday.  

I'm still in the midst of upgrading my phone:  I was all set to move forward with the S7 Edge but ran into a roadblock where protective cases are concerned.  With Jake's move this week, I have deferred any decision on devices until next week when hopefully my mind will be clearer and my time will be a little less spoken for.  Even with a September upgrade I will have lots of time to get accustomed to the new phone and the camera functions before we travel in October.

We are now down to 44 days until we leave for our October trip, and 108 until our December adventures.  It's been a long summer watching my bosses enjoy their various summer holidays, and feels like forever since we were in Orlando in late April and early May.  I am definitely feeling the NEED for a vacation.


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If I keep this up I'll lose every reader I have



Highly unlikely with all the "characters" here on this thread!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are now down to 44 days until we leave for our October trip, and 108 until our December adventures


YAY you are getting so close!!! Plus, don't be envious of your bosses. The Bo-Bina clan travels at a much nicer weather time of the year! You'd have been miserable in Orlando in the summer!!! I hope the days pass quickly (up until you arrive in Orlando, that is)


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Thanks for the update Gina, things are moving ever closer on all fronts, vacation, planning, phone and Jake moving out 

We are still saving for our Christmas trip (with the downward spiral of the £ I think spending money will be tighter this time), I am on the look out for the Seaworld Christmas extras and still deciding on wether to buy the all day dining for Christmas Eve before we go, or just decide on the day.

My dd just got her GCSE results which were really good (2 A*, 5 A's and 2 B's) and has enrolled today for college. She is already thinking of University and leaving her parents behind for student digs! But that's another 2 years yet, but as you know that will fly by. Otherwise I am just enjoying a week off work before college starts up, so time to catch up on the Dis


----------



## Raeven

I know what you mean with watching everyone else go on vacation in the summer, but now everyone else has used up their vacations and we both have two coming up!


----------



## pigletto

Thanks for the update Gina! I'm not sure if you have both your AP's for Universal purchased yet, but if you don't there is some talk of changes and possibly price increases to some of the passes. There's a post in the Universal forums with more info. It might be worth getting that last pass ahead of the changes.
I'm sorry you are having a hard time with the big changes coming up. I can relate on some levels. DD leaves for school again this Saturday, and though its easier this time than last year, she isn't in dorms anymore, and has an apartment, so who knows if she will come back next summer. It's great to see them thrive, and hard to let them go.

On the vacation front, I book our fastpasses tomorrow! We have that one night onsite after the party so we get the 60 day window. Luckily I asked last night in another thread if booking still opened at  midnight like it did when we booked for May 2016. NOPE! It's 7am now. That works better for me. Staying up until midnight every night for a week to fiddle with fastpasses, and then getting up for work was no fun. I like the morning booking much better.

We are currently 60 days from our Universal trip.
Do you think Aquatica tickets might have a deal before we go? I remember they were really cheap (something like $19 pp) for our early December 2015 trip. Probably because the weather is so unpredictable then. It would be nice to see a cheap rate like that for the first week of November. I'm not holding my breath though.

As for the phone I think you are leaving yourself plenty of time to get used to it, and I totally understand not wanting to add one more thing to your plate right now.
We've had a pretty free summer and were just talking about what things start to look like in the Fall and ... is all I can say. We literally don't have one week night where one of us doesn't have a sport, coaching,  a committee , a council, a practice, and DH is teaching at the college on top of his full time job. Then there is school projects and regular homework and weekend tournaments. I love our life and we make it all work but this Fall/Winter is going to be hairy and THAT is why I love our vacations and family time so much. I'll be just like you and soooooo ready for this trip when it comes.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, sometimes nothing to do is a good thing.

Still tweeking my Mickey trip, as they keep adjusting the calendar.

And oh I forgot about the October pass holder deals for SW.  Will need to remind myself as it gets closer.

Should get my magic band any day now, as almost 30 days until I will be in the World.  

Wow, this summer has flown.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Yes, they call it Tequila...


No, the Tequila coats your stomach. It's a protective barrier. Very similar in effect to pepto bismol. It's the salt and the limes that present the problems and I would never have those


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks for the reminder about the feeding trays.  I saw that the other day and was thinking about ordering.  I need to do that.

AND guess what they put up on the website today?!  Yep the bring a friend for free.  I was able to get the 4 tickets we need for that and then the 2 additional for 50% off.  We were going to be able to get my parents in twice for free but then my sister and her husband decided to come so they are using 2 of the free tickets.

I just need to print off the coupon for Gatorland and we'll be all set.  4 more days. 

ETA: I just bought the food tray. It is $9.99 including tax.  Checked out the price for QQ and it's only $17 for the time we're there.  Still not sure we'll need it though.  Also the dolphin encounter is only $13.50!


----------



## afan

pigletto said:


> On the vacation front, I book our fastpasses tomorrow! We have that one night onsite after the party so we get the 60 day window. Luckily I asked last night in another thread if booking still opened at midnight like it did when we booked for May 2016. NOPE! It's 7am now. That works better for me. Staying up until midnight every night for a week to fiddle with fastpasses, and then getting up for work was no fun. I like the morning booking much better.



As a west coaster I don't like the new time.  The only positive about it is our fp day is Monday, which means I'm off work that day so I can go back to sleep once I'm done.  If it had been a regular work day I probably would have had our travel agent do them like I did the ADR's but that would be more stressful considering we are hopping and will want x but if we can't get that then y or z or q will work.  And I read the rumor today that rock n roller coaster will be down for refurb Oct 27 (I think) until Nov 9.  We had planned on riding it both of our days there, Nov 9 and 10, but I'll be happy that at least it should be back up because I know some people are missing it completely.  Sad to miss big thunder railroad though since it's not back from refurb until the week after we leave.  

My one goal for Universal over the two days we are there is to ride Rip Ride Rocket because both times we were in line last time it went down.


----------



## ElenaJane

I didn't know you could pre-purchase stingray food with the AP discount!   I will have to look into doing that for our trip.  We will likely get QQ for our Sea World morning as we both love the coasters. The dolphin encounter should be fun, but watch your electronics!  I assume you saw that video of the dolphin playfully stealing the woman's iPad.   

I think there is a chance you'll get 7DMT!  I got FPs for it for our September trip 30-days out!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> Highly unlikely with all the "characters" here on this thread!!
> 
> YAY you are getting so close!!! Plus, don't be envious of your bosses. The Bo-Bina clan travels at a much nicer weather time of the year! You'd have been miserable in Orlando in the summer!!! I hope the days pass quickly (up until you arrive in Orlando, that is)



Oh, I know that once October rolls around, I will be eternally grateful that my vacation time is just kicking off  (while everyone else has nothing left to look forward to).  We have our fingers crossed that Mother Nature smiles on us again this autumn:  heavy rain is always our biggest worry (heat we can deal with, but rain is much more of a downer).

I think part of it is that I just feel like such a fish out of water this year.  No school supplies to buy, no child to get ready to go back to school, Steve in his new position and being called out of town on a semi-regular basis, and Jake leaving the nest.  Couple that with no summer vacation and everything just feels so.....odd!

Have I mentioned lately that I don't handle change very well?    LOL



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Thanks for the update Gina, things are moving ever closer on all fronts, vacation, planning, phone and Jake moving out
> 
> We are still saving for our Christmas trip (with the downward spiral of the £ I think spending money will be tighter this time), I am on the look out for the Seaworld Christmas extras and still deciding on wether to buy the all day dining for Christmas Eve before we go, or just decide on the day.
> 
> My dd just got her GCSE results which were really good (2 A*, 5 A's and 2 B's) and has enrolled today for college. She is already thinking of University and leaving her parents behind for student digs! But that's another 2 years yet, but as you know that will fly by. Otherwise I am just enjoying a week off work before college starts up, so time to catch up on the Dis



A big pat on the back to your DD.....you must be so proud of her!  These next two years will be over in the blink of an eye:  savour every second (though I know you will  ).  

I know you're feeling the sting of the exchange rate right along with me and my fellow Canucks, and I feel for you.  The only thing that's keeping us from having to cut back significantly on our vacation extras is that we have cut our travelling party from three to two.  Hopefully there will be some great deals on the SeaWorld Christmas add-ons once they get released later this fall.  Considering they are supposed to be offering those holiday dining and seating packages to pass members at 30% in October, I would suspect that we won't have to wait too much longer to see what they will be:  probably only about another 4 weeks.  I say, bring it on! 



Raeven said:


> I know what you mean with watching everyone else go on vacation in the summer, but now everyone else has used up their vacations and we both have two coming up!



Yes, it is definitely a cheering thought!    And I know that time will fly by once Labour Day is over.  September always feels like the fastest month of the year, with everyone getting back to business after a crazy summer season.



pigletto said:


> Thanks for the update Gina! I'm not sure if you have both your AP's for Universal purchased yet, but if you don't there is some talk of changes and possibly price increases to some of the passes. There's a post in the Universal forums with more info. It might be worth getting that last pass ahead of the changes.
> I'm sorry you are having a hard time with the big changes coming up. I can relate on some levels. DD leaves for school again this Saturday, and though its easier this time than last year, she isn't in dorms anymore, and has an apartment, so who knows if she will come back next summer. It's great to see them thrive, and hard to let them go.
> 
> On the vacation front, I book our fastpasses tomorrow! We have that one night onsite after the party so we get the 60 day window. Luckily I asked last night in another thread if booking still opened at  midnight like it did when we booked for May 2016. NOPE! It's 7am now. That works better for me. Staying up until midnight every night for a week to fiddle with fastpasses, and then getting up for work was no fun. I like the morning booking much better.
> 
> We are currently 60 days from our Universal trip.
> Do you think Aquatica tickets might have a deal before we go? I remember they were really cheap (something like $19 pp) for our early December 2015 trip. Probably because the weather is so unpredictable then. It would be nice to see a cheap rate like that for the first week of November. I'm not holding my breath though.
> 
> As for the phone I think you are leaving yourself plenty of time to get used to it, and I totally understand not wanting to add one more thing to your plate right now.
> We've had a pretty free summer and were just talking about what things start to look like in the Fall and ... is all I can say. We literally don't have one week night where one of us doesn't have a sport, coaching,  a committee , a council, a practice, and DH is teaching at the college on top of his full time job. Then there is school projects and regular homework and weekend tournaments. I love our life and we make it all work but this Fall/Winter is going to be hairy and THAT is why I love our vacations and family time so much. I'll be just like you and soooooo ready for this trip when it comes.



Unfortunately, I couldn't pick up our second annual pass when I wanted to (though it wasn't for lack of trying ).  A wonderful soul bestowed us with the bulk of the purchase price of the remaining pass by way of Universal gift cards, however I couldn't figure out how to make the purchase online using the gift cards as payment.  I emailed Guest Services, who said I couldn't use the GC's online and said I'd have to purchase the other pass at the park.  So, I called (thinking I could do so by phone.....this is 2016, after all) but got the same result:  when using gift cards for the purchase, the pass HAD to be made at the park.  I was quite shocked, actually:  for such a progressive company, I found this rather surprising.  In the meantime, cue the announcement and now the price increase .  

However, looking on the bright side:  one pass was already bought at the lesser price, saving us $40 + tax over the new cost structure.  And both passes will allow us early entry privileges under the change, so we're SUPER excited about that.  

It was pretty maddening, though, that I just couldn't have had it all done by now.....I desperately wanted to get that off my list of to-do's (and the price hike was just an extra kick in the bottom).   Sigh.



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, sometimes nothing to do is a good thing.
> 
> Still tweeking my Mickey trip, as they keep adjusting the calendar.
> 
> And oh I forgot about the October pass holder deals for SW.  Will need to remind myself as it gets closer.
> 
> Should get my magic band any day now, as almost 30 days until I will be in the World.
> 
> Wow, this summer has flown.



Stick with me, sister, and I'll keep you reminded about those pass member offers in October .  I won't let you down!

And only 30 days to go?  (well, 29 now!   )   I'll dance to that  .  



dancin Disney style said:


> No, the Tequila coats your stomach. It's a protective barrier. Very similar in effect to pepto bismol. It's the salt and the limes that present the problems and I would never have those



I drank one mouthful of Tequila last winter (friends of ours brought us back a gift set of 5 different bottles, from dark in colour to clear) and I swear I'm scarred for life.  I know I'm a lightweight where alcohol is concerned but OMG, that stuff curled my hair .



chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the feeding trays.  I saw that the other day and was thinking about ordering.  I need to do that.
> 
> AND guess what they put up on the website today?!  Yep the bring a friend for free.  I was able to get the 4 tickets we need for that and then the 2 additional for 50% off.  We were going to be able to get my parents in twice for free but then my sister and her husband decided to come so they are using 2 of the free tickets.
> 
> I just need to print off the coupon for Gatorland and we'll be all set.  4 more days.
> 
> ETA: I just bought the food tray. It is $9.99 including tax.  Checked out the price for QQ and it's only $17 for the time we're there.  Still not sure we'll need it though.  Also the dolphin encounter is only $13.50!



Awesome!!   Does this mean you're going to add on the dolphin encounter to your Seaworld day?  (might be a good consolation for skipping Discovery Cove!)  

I would hold off on Quick Queue until you get to the park:  if you are going on a weekday, I'd hedge a bet to say it might not be needed at all.  We certainly didn't need it on our days in April and May.  The only reason we added it on for October is because we are there on a Spooktacular day and we suspect crowds might be pretty substantial on a weekend that close to Halloween.



afan said:


> As a west coaster I don't like the new time.  The only positive about it is our fp day is Monday, which means I'm off work that day so I can go back to sleep once I'm done.  If it had been a regular work day I probably would have had our travel agent do them like I did the ADR's but that would be more stressful considering we are hopping and will want x but if we can't get that then y or z or q will work.  And I read the rumor today that rock n roller coaster will be down for refurb Oct 27 (I think) until Nov 9.  We had planned on riding it both of our days there, Nov 9 and 10, but I'll be happy that at least it should be back up because I know some people are missing it completely.  Sad to miss big thunder railroad though since it's not back from refurb until the week after we leave.
> 
> My one goal for Universal over the two days we are there is to ride Rip Ride Rocket because both times we were in line last time it went down.



I am totally gutted that Big Thunder is under refurb for our MNSSHP days .   It's one of my favourites and a ride that Steve and I love doing together.  I am so glad we'll get another opportunity to ride it on our December trip:  that makes the October disappointment a little easier to bear.

Fingers crossed that you get to ride Rip Ride Rocket as you hope to!  I'm guessing Steve won't fit again this December  but hey, you never know.  Christmas is a season of miracles .



ElenaJane said:


> I didn't know you could pre-purchase stingray food with the AP discount!   I will have to look into doing that for our trip.  We will likely get QQ for our Sea World morning as we both love the coasters. The dolphin encounter should be fun, but watch your electronics!  I assume you saw that video of the dolphin playfully stealing the woman's iPad.
> 
> I think there is a chance you'll get 7DMT!  I got FPs for it for our September trip 30-days out!



Yes ma'am, you can buy the trays online on the pass member website.  Definitely a good savings versus the per-tray price at the park .  I'm not sure if I should buy one, 3-tray voucher or two?  (so we can feed them on both days we plan to visit ....oh, the agonizing decisions I'm left with at this point in the planning )

LOL, I will definitely be keeping my phone and camera safely away from the water's edge!!  The SeaWorld animal care staff warn people about that a million times a session.....this may sound mean, but seriously....if a person is still silly enough to ignore their instructions after being told THAT many times, they deserve to have their ipad go for a swim.     We have the annual Photokey, so we should be able to get our interaction photos from the park photographers anyway, which makes the session even better.  We can focus fully on the experience while someone else handles picture duties!

I am so cheered to hear that you secured 7DMT FPs at the 30 day mark!  I'm guessing I might not be so fortunate considering my day is a MNSSHP date, but hey.....I'll hold out hope anyway.  Positive thoughts, right?


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We've been super busy getting Jake ready for his big move into his little apartment. We've been helping him shop for housewares and furniture and arrange for things like cable installation. He picks up his keys on Wednesday night and moving day is Thursday. He and I had a very precious and rare evening together the other night, just hanging out and watching TV and yakking about everything and anything, t and I have to say it made me rather emotional. Those "big feelings" are getting bigger and bigger as the days creep by. It's sad and wonderful and happy and sad all at the same time. I think I may need chocolate therapy by Saturday.



Awww, that got me a little misty eyed.  I think that Jake will do fabulously in his new bachelor pad and you and Steve will enjoy this new part of your life - no kiddos at home!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> Awww, that got me a little misty eyed.  I think that Jake will do fabulously in his new bachelor pad and you and Steve will enjoy this new part of your life - no kiddos at home!



And you know, I am looking forward to the extra couples time of this new stage:  Steve and I have so much fun together, so this will almost be like we're newlyweds again .   Definitely one of the "bright side" aspects!   I have thought to myself a hundred times, this stage must be SO hard for single parents who don't have a partner to make the adjustment with.  I need to count my blessings far more often than I do!


----------



## pigletto

That's really frustrating about not being able to use their gift cards with them unless it was in person. I'm frustrated with the new prices myself. I bought my UT tickets ages ago and they were going to be family Christmas gifts. We came across this great AirTransat package and I decide to do a quick budget trip. Then the dollar tanks, now the tickets go up.

If we upgrade to the new seasonal passes it's another $200 or more that we didn't budget for. If we don't, then the most we can get is 4 day tickets for a seven day vacation, meaning we will spend money elsewhere (likely Aquatica). I wouldn't feel stretched so thin if we weren't going away a few more times this year. Normally I am not so tight fisted on vacation, but this one hurts. I think with our exchange rate we're all feeling the pinch a little more. Certainly not going to let it ruin anything.. just a little bummed.

Dh and I are talking about it tonight. We'll either get the seasonal passes or maybe it's time to venture out ...We could leave it at 4 day tickets, and maybe a Cocoa Beach day? Maybe Aquatica? I'm sure we'll come up with something fun .


----------



## Monykalyn

Ahhh it is so sweet about Jake getting really ready to be on his own! I am looking forward to having my oldest home for a couple days with our 3 day weekend coming up. And if you ever want to have company I will gladly ship my middle to you! She is amazingly sweet to everyone else but she and I butt heads often (my mantra-I am glad to be raising a strong daughter, I am glad to be raising a strong daughter, breathe)-I've often said she could be CIA spy and get waterboarded and not give up secrets. Problem is she is smart too...but I know this, too, shall pass-and rather quickly. Especially with marching band in full swing-fall seems to fly by.

After all your planning I bet it is hard to just have to count the days OTOH - nice to kick back and relax a bit!


----------



## pigletto

Monykaylyn, I laughed out loud at your description of your middle dd. That's my dd. She's kind, and fiercely loyal, she's smart as a whip and makes me laugh until my sides hurt, she's beautiful and would put herself in harms way to defend someone who couldn't defend themselves. She's an awesome human being. And nobody can get under my skin like that kid. 

So in the case of my not budgeting ticket dilemma, I talked to everyone and it's looking like the plan will be to do 4 full park days, our party nights, and have two down days. One of those will be our arrival day and will be spent getting our supplies, checking in, swimming at Cabana Bay and Hash House a Go Go for dinner. Our second down day we will take advantage of the fact that Universal resort guests are allowed to pool hop.. we've never done that before. I think we all want to spend the day at the Hard Rock Pool, eat lunch at the poolside bar/canteen and then do Toothsome Chocolate Emporium and mini golf in the evening. 

It's actually a blessing to cut down on the park days. It forces us to make the most of the days we go to parks, and it forces us to actually have some relaxation time on the down days.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Pigletto, relaxing is not overrated.  Your plan sounds perfect.  We never do more than a couple of days in a park.  We like to sleep in, and do other, offsite things too.  And on our arrival day, we tend to pass a park visit and enjoy whatever.  Mini golf, a movie, and of course, at stop at the outlets.  Plus, we enjoy several restaurants that are not onsite.  And since we always rent a car, we can come and go as we please.  And, I don't mind paying for the car to sit in a hotel's parking lot.


Have a great time.

Oh and Gina, I'm at 31 now.  Not quite below 30 yet.  But,








And,


----------



## pigletto

Lynne, we've definitely found that we enjoy the down days as much as the park days lately. I get excited and pack as much into the plan as I can, but the down days sometimes end up being the best ones! Once we got over the initial "well.. what now?", this plan makes us pretty happy! 

And 31 days for you!!! You are almost there.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I drank one mouthful of Tequila last winter (friends of ours brought us back a gift set of 5 different bottles, from dark in colour to clear) and I swear I'm scarred for life.  I know I'm a lightweight where alcohol is concerned but OMG, that stuff curled my hair .


I'm going to bet you tried the lightest one, right? 

I actually love a good tequila (despite my earlier comment), and a really good dark anejo (aged) tequila goes nicely in a snifter.  A reposado (rested) tequila is still pretty good.  The clear stuff is straight from the still and will grow hair on your toes, or remove it if spilled directly on your toes.  I don't drink a lot of it, but will pick up a good bottle every time we travel to Mexico.  Still have a sniff left from our last trip about 5-6 years ago. 

If you ever try it again, only go for the really top shelf stuff...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> That's really frustrating about not being able to use their gift cards with them unless it was in person. I'm frustrated with the new prices myself. I bought my UT tickets ages ago and they were going to be family Christmas gifts. We came across this great AirTransat package and I decide to do a quick budget trip. Then the dollar tanks, now the tickets go up.
> 
> If we upgrade to the new seasonal passes it's another $200 or more that we didn't budget for. If we don't, then the most we can get is 4 day tickets for a seven day vacation, meaning we will spend money elsewhere (likely Aquatica). I wouldn't feel stretched so thin if we weren't going away a few more times this year. Normally I am not so tight fisted on vacation, but this one hurts. I think with our exchange rate we're all feeling the pinch a little more. Certainly not going to let it ruin anything.. just a little bummed.
> 
> Dh and I are talking about it tonight. We'll either get the seasonal passes or maybe it's time to venture out ...We could leave it at 4 day tickets, and maybe a Cocoa Beach day? Maybe Aquatica? I'm sure we'll come up with something fun .



Here I was, looking on the bright side with the ticket increase (the new perk of one hour early entry), and what do I find out yesterday?  The early entry is blocked out for Preferred pass holders on our Christmas week .  Oh, bother .  I know we can still use that extra incentive on our other trips in 2017, but it is still a little maddening.

Volcano Bay is supposed to open on June 1st, so I will be curious to know if our Preferred AP's will be valid there until they expire in December of that year .  If so, then that $40 increase on the 2nd pass will be much easier to stomach.



Monykalyn said:


> Ahhh it is so sweet about Jake getting really ready to be on his own! I am looking forward to having my oldest home for a couple days with our 3 day weekend coming up. And if you ever want to have company I will gladly ship my middle to you! She is amazingly sweet to everyone else but she and I butt heads often (my mantra-I am glad to be raising a strong daughter, I am glad to be raising a strong daughter, breathe)-I've often said she could be CIA spy and get waterboarded and not give up secrets. Problem is she is smart too...but I know this, too, shall pass-and rather quickly. Especially with marching band in full swing-fall seems to fly by.
> 
> After all your planning I bet it is hard to just have to count the days OTOH - nice to kick back and relax a bit!



Yesterday was our official six week mark:  I had a moment where I just went WOW, its getting so close! 

Jake got all moved in yesterday and his little apartment looks lovely. We still have a few things to help him with (his new kitchen table and chairs still need to be assembled) so we are heading back there after work tonight to help him finish off a few remaining tasks.   I was laughing this morning because I have heard from him more since 7:30 am today than I have in the last month!!     I was pretty proud of myself, though:  I was determined not to cry in front of him, and managed to hold it all in until I was on my way home in the car.  He gave me the biggest, longest hug before I left and it was all I could do to keep myself together.  I'm going to miss that kid, even though he's not too far away.  

I read this on a friend's Facebook this morning, and it totally made me think of your comments about your DD!! 








pigletto said:


> Monykaylyn, I laughed out loud at your description of your middle dd. That's my dd. She's kind, and fiercely loyal, she's smart as a whip and makes me laugh until my sides hurt, she's beautiful and would put herself in harms way to defend someone who couldn't defend themselves. She's an awesome human being. And nobody can get under my skin like that kid.
> 
> So in the case of my not budgeting ticket dilemma, I talked to everyone and it's looking like the plan will be to do 4 full park days, our party nights, and have two down days. One of those will be our arrival day and will be spent getting our supplies, checking in, swimming at Cabana Bay and Hash House a Go Go for dinner. Our second down day we will take advantage of the fact that Universal resort guests are allowed to pool hop.. we've never done that before. I think we all want to spend the day at the Hard Rock Pool, eat lunch at the poolside bar/canteen and then do Toothsome Chocolate Emporium and mini golf in the evening.
> 
> It's actually a blessing to cut down on the park days. It forces us to make the most of the days we go to parks, and it forces us to actually have some relaxation time on the down days.



I think your plan sounds awesome!  Sometimes the sweetest vacation moments are the ones when you're not on the run.  I know we are looking forward to our resort days as much (or even more) than some of our park days.  The relaxing bits make the busy parts even more fun.



Lynne G said:


> Hey Pigletto, relaxing is not overrated.  Your plan sounds perfect.  We never do more than a couple of days in a park.  We like to sleep in, and do other, offsite things too.  And on our arrival day, we tend to pass a park visit and enjoy whatever.  Mini golf, a movie, and of course, at stop at the outlets.  Plus, we enjoy several restaurants that are not onsite.  And since we always rent a car, we can come and go as we please.  And, I don't mind paying for the car to sit in a hotel's parking lot.
> 
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Oh and Gina, I'm at 31 now.  Not quite below 30 yet.  But,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,



You are getting so close!!!  It is so fun to finally be able to say WE GO TO ORLANDO *NEXT* MONTH! 



bankr63 said:


> I'm going to bet you tried the lightest one, right?
> 
> I actually love a good tequila (despite my earlier comment), and a really good dark anejo (aged) tequila goes nicely in a snifter.  A reposado (rested) tequila is still pretty good.  The clear stuff is straight from the still and will grow hair on your toes, or remove it if spilled directly on your toes.  I don't drink a lot of it, but will pick up a good bottle every time we travel to Mexico.  Still have a sniff left from our last trip about 5-6 years ago.
> 
> If you ever try it again, only go for the really top shelf stuff...



Yep, it was the clear that I sampled.  I just assumed the darker it got, the more potent it got:  obviously I erred HUGE on that one!!  

I think I'll stick with my Diet Pepsi and a rare Seagrams cooler.   After 10 years of being unable to partake in alcohol at all while I was on my seizure medication, I've rather lost any (little) tolerance I did have.    I will admit, though, I thoroughly enjoyed the Cuban rum that my FIL brought us after one of his vacations.  That stuff went down rather smoothly.   Almost made me want to book an all-inclusive .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

41 days to go until our October trip.....officially under 6 weeks! 

105 to go until our Christmas vacation .  And speaking of which, we FINALLY got the long-awaited ADR for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!   We are officially confirmed for December 21st with the 4 pm seating, so if all goes well, we'll be enjoying the dinner show that night, followed by Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, then our self-tour of the Christmas lights in the campground via our golf cart rental.  I am so excited for our festive night at the Fort!


----------



## grantclaire

Hi all!  On the topic of kids leaving home, I just got back from taking our DD to University for her third year.  There was a long line to receive your student ID and other admin items, they had staff walking along the line saying parents do not have line up and not to worry we will take care of your kids! They had a tent with coffee and muffins for parents.  I went but a lot just could not leave the kids!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 41 days to go until our October trip.....officially under 6 weeks!
> 
> 105 to go until our Christmas vacation .  And speaking of which, we FINALLY got the long-awaited ADR for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!   We are officially confirmed for December 21st with the 4 pm seating, so if all goes well, we'll be enjoying the dinner show that night, followed by Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, then our self-tour of the Christmas lights in the campground via our golf cart rental.  I am so excited for our festive night at the Fort!



Yay, so glad you got your ADR


----------



## chicagoshannon

YAY for Hoop  De Do!  We've never been, maybe someday.

We leave tomorrow.  FLying into Tampa and I hope things aren't flooded anymore by then.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake got all moved in yesterday and his little apartment looks lovely. We still have a few things to help him with (his new kitchen table and chairs still need to be assembled) so we are heading back there after work tonight to help him finish off a few remaining tasks. I was laughing this morning because I have heard from him more since 7:30 am today than I have in the last month!!  I was pretty proud of myself, though: I was determined not to cry in front of him, and managed to hold it all in until I was on my way home in the car. He gave me the biggest, longest hug before I left and it was all I could do to keep myself together. I'm going to miss that kid, even though he's not too far away.



I was a junior in college before I had my own vehicle and was "allowed" to have it on campus, so that year I moved myself.  Now I only went to school an hour away from home, but you would have thought I was on the moon.  I vividly remember pulling out of the driveway to my mom pretty much sobbing and my dad just patting her back.  It got easier the next year and then when I eventually moved out of the house for good, I think she was "somewhat" okay with me leaving.  As long as I called when I got there.  And every 20 minutes thereafter!!! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 105 to go until our Christmas vacation . And speaking of which, we FINALLY got the long-awaited ADR for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!  We are officially confirmed for December 21st with the 4 pm seating, so if all goes well, we'll be enjoying the dinner show that night, followed by Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, then our self-tour of the Christmas lights in the campground via our golf cart rental. I am so excited for our festive night at the Fort!



You got the HDDR reservation!  That's fantastic.  I wonder why it took so long for them to post openings in December?  I know you'll have a fabulous time that evening.


----------



## afan

I went to college in San Francisco, a 12 hour drive from home or a plane flight.  Thought I could make it until Christmas without going home for Thanksgiving, haha didn't happen.  I ended up having one of my parents fly me home for Thanksgiving.  The hardest thing, even when I was out of college and older, is being sick and by yourself, you either have to find someone to get stuff for your or you just have to suck it up and go to the store yourself or drive yourself to the dr.  I had to drive myself to urgent care to find out I bruised my tailbone curling (yes I curl and I learned in Charlotte, NC   I'm a charter member of the curling club and won two league championships. I'll finally join the Seattle club this year but just to sub and practice, leagues are too rich for my blood this year).  So I know how it can be from Jake's side, super exciting but it's a big adjustment not having your parents right there for things.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina that Strong woman/strong girl/strong drink thing is certainly true around our house!
DD is set on applying for DCP for next fall. Too early to put a countdown up? I don't want to jinx her! She and some friends at schools in other states are all planning on applying together. Hope it works out!

Yay for under 6 weeks-you are in the sweet spot now! Definitely looking forward to the HDD review-2 years ago it was a toss up of that or the Luau at Poly. Chose the Luau as I was sure we'd never get to hawaii (planning that for next summer if all goes well). Also-we live by Branson and can see shows similar anytime we wanted-although the "disney" twist is probably better 

Bet Jake is excited about his own place- I know I was when I moved from college housing to a "real" place.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 41 days to go until our October trip.....officially under 6 weeks!
> 
> 105 to go until our Christmas vacation .  And speaking of which, we FINALLY got the long-awaited ADR for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!   We are officially confirmed for December 21st with the 4 pm seating, so if all goes well, we'll be enjoying the dinner show that night, followed by Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, then our self-tour of the Christmas lights in the campground via our golf cart rental.  I am so excited for our festive night at the Fort!


Congrats on securing that reservation!! Your Christmas trip plans sound awesome and your October trip is closing in!  I am right behind you! 33 days until Lake Placid, and 54 until we leave for Orlando!

I woke up this morning super excited for Universal. DH went golfing with my brothers for the day, so I sat with my coffee and read trip reports in the Universal forums, and then when ds12 got up he and I perused menus and made a few more meal plans. We also made a Universal bucket list and have an entire page of things we want to do that we haven't done on any other trips (for example, we haven't done most of the interactive spells or swam in the Hard Rock pool). It was a nice way to pass a leisurely morning on one of the last days before school begins again.

We plan to go to the local Drive-In tonight if ds's allergies settle down. He's getting his butt kicked today even with his pills. I plan to try some Benadryl this evening. We usually only move to that when it's really bad. So it will have to work for him to want to go anywhere.. poor kid.

Tomorrow we take dd19 back to her university apartment, visit my brother and sister-in-law and nephew, and then... back to school . Man this summer flew by. It is so nice to have these trips to look forward to. Makes the end of summer vacation more tolerable.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

grantclaire said:


> Hi all!  On the topic of kids leaving home, I just got back from taking our DD to University for her third year.  There was a long line to receive your student ID and other admin items, they had staff walking along the line saying parents do not have line up and not to worry we will take care of your kids! They had a tent with coffee and muffins for parents.  I went but a lot just could not leave the kids!



What a wonderful gesture from the university!   Those little kindnesses go such a long way .   

Was your DD ready and raring to return, or hating to go back?



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Yay, so glad you got your ADR



We were all so excited!!   I wish I knew Disney's reasoning for holding off on that block of dates for so bloody long .



chicagoshannon said:


> YAY for Hoop  De Do!  We've never been, maybe someday.
> 
> We leave tomorrow.  FLying into Tampa and I hope things aren't flooded anymore by then.



I am having such a good time following your trip on Facebook!    Your photos are awesome and it looks like you timed your arrival perfectly as far as the weather was concerned .



Ruthie5671 said:


> I was a junior in college before I had my own vehicle and was "allowed" to have it on campus, so that year I moved myself.  Now I only went to school an hour away from home, but you would have thought I was on the moon.  I vividly remember pulling out of the driveway to my mom pretty much sobbing and my dad just patting her back.  It got easier the next year and then when I eventually moved out of the house for good, I think she was "somewhat" okay with me leaving.  As long as I called when I got there.  And every 20 minutes thereafter!!!
> 
> You got the HDDR reservation!  That's fantastic.  I wonder why it took so long for them to post openings in December?  I know you'll have a fabulous time that evening.



My mom still frets about me driving from place to place.  On a snowy day, she's literally on pins and needles until I text her that I'm safely at work.....and my commute is a whopping 4 km .  

It's been a rather amusing weekend where Jake is concerned.  He has been in more regular contact.....texts, phone calls, inviting us over for a visit.....than he has been for the last six months.  I think he misses us.  For those who don't have me on Facebook, he does have a little buddy though:





This is Moo, and he's my grandcat 

.  Tiny as a mouse but so freaking cute its painful.  He's like a little Mexican jumping bean and can normally found everywhere he shouldn't be .  Every once in a while, though, he needs a cat nap with Nana.....and I get to indulge in some snuggles.








afan said:


> I went to college in San Francisco, a 12 hour drive from home or a plane flight.  Thought I could make it until Christmas without going home for Thanksgiving, haha didn't happen.  I ended up having one of my parents fly me home for Thanksgiving.  The hardest thing, even when I was out of college and older, is being sick and by yourself, you either have to find someone to get stuff for your or you just have to suck it up and go to the store yourself or drive yourself to the dr.  I had to drive myself to urgent care to find out I bruised my tailbone curling (yes I curl and I learned in Charlotte, NC   I'm a charter member of the curling club and won two league championships. I'll finally join the Seattle club this year but just to sub and practice, leagues are too rich for my blood this year).  So I know how it can be from Jake's side, super exciting but it's a big adjustment not having your parents right there for things.



Luckily, we're not too terribly far away if he needs a little extra attention from Mom and Dad.  12 hours is tough.....especially for a first time away from home. I don't know if that would have been harder on him or me!!   



Monykalyn said:


> Gina that Strong woman/strong girl/strong drink thing is certainly true around our house!
> DD is set on applying for DCP for next fall. Too early to put a countdown up? I don't want to jinx her! She and some friends at schools in other states are all planning on applying together. Hope it works out!
> 
> Yay for under 6 weeks-you are in the sweet spot now! Definitely looking forward to the HDD review-2 years ago it was a toss up of that or the Luau at Poly. Chose the Luau as I was sure we'd never get to hawaii (planning that for next summer if all goes well). Also-we live by Branson and can see shows similar anytime we wanted-although the "disney" twist is probably better
> 
> Bet Jake is excited about his own place- I know I was when I moved from college housing to a "real" place.



It is definitely not too early for a countdown  .  Of course, this from the woman who has the next, next trip planned before the upcoming one is over!  

How did you enjoy the Luau at the Poly?  I have heard mixed reviews on that event and would love to hear your thoughts and impressions.

Jake has been VERY excited about his move: he was actually quite laughable as he bounced out the door to do groceries for the first time.  All that bubbly enthusiasm .... and all I could think was, _yeah, the novelty of that will wear off eventually_  .



pigletto said:


> Congrats on securing that reservation!! Your Christmas trip plans sound awesome and your October trip is closing in!  I am right behind you! 33 days until Lake Placid, and 54 until we leave for Orlando!
> 
> I woke up this morning super excited for Universal. DH went golfing with my brothers for the day, so I sat with my coffee and read trip reports in the Universal forums, and then when ds12 got up he and I perused menus and made a few more meal plans. We also made a Universal bucket list and have an entire page of things we want to do that we haven't done on any other trips (for example, we haven't done most of the interactive spells or swam in the Hard Rock pool). It was a nice way to pass a leisurely morning on one of the last days before school begins again.
> 
> We plan to go to the local Drive-In tonight if ds's allergies settle down. He's getting his butt kicked today even with his pills. I plan to try some Benadryl this evening. We usually only move to that when it's really bad. So it will have to work for him to want to go anywhere.. poor kid.
> 
> Tomorrow we take dd19 back to her university apartment, visit my brother and sister-in-law and nephew, and then... back to school . Man this summer flew by. It is so nice to have these trips to look forward to. Makes the end of summer vacation more tolerable.



Where have you decided on for your meals at Universal?  Are you still planning on trying Toothsome while you're there?  I will be eagerly looking forward to your review of Toothsome (assuming you go) as we plan to visit there in December.  I know they had a few kinks while in preview mode but overall I am so excited about that new dining location!

I hope your poor DS was able to get out to the drive-in movie as you had initially planned.  Allergies are the worst, and this super dry summer hasn't been kind to most people.  I guess there's at least ONE reason to look forward to winter....but only one .

You have a busy day on deck tomorrow:  all the best to your DD as she starts her second year in university.   You must be feeling a little melancholy about her leaving home again.  Does it get easier or is it harder the second time around?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Today we finally






39 days to to until our October trip , 103 until our Christmas trip .

I have been trying to absorb all of the updates and information on this year's Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, but so far haven't found anything startlingly different from last year's event (which is fine with me, because we had such great nights at both parties).

I am pretty pumped about the Headless Horseman magic shot:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/ .

You can bet we'll be on the look out for that one!!


----------



## Raeven

I love the magic shot I can't wait to get it.


----------



## bankr63

Hey, that can't be Moo, THIS is Moo...




Although size wise, reminds me more of our little rescue Pixie (actually Pixel for the one white dot on her chest):



This picture is old though, Pix is now about the same size as our Moo.  They grow up so fast...

And speaking of growing so fast; the house has been very quiet this weekend.  DS is here, but frosh has started at Ottawa U - his first year.  Think I've seen him for about an hour all weekend.  I think he's enjoying University a little TOO much already.


----------



## pigletto

> Where have you decided on for your meals at Universal?  Are you still planning on trying Toothsome while you're there?  I will be eagerly looking forward to your review of Toothsome (assuming you go) as we plan to visit there in December.  I know they had a few kinks while in preview mode but overall I am so excited about that new dining location!
> 
> I hope your poor DS was able to get out to the drive-in movie as you had initially planned.  Allergies are the worst, and this super dry summer hasn't been kind to most people.  I guess there's at least ONE reason to look forward to winter....but only one .
> 
> You have a busy day on deck tomorrow:  all the best to your DD as she starts her second year in university.   You must be feeling a little melancholy about her leaving home again.  Does it get easier or is it harder the second time around?




Our Universal meals that we know of so far will be Toothsome (can't miss this one!!) and many counter service lunches in the parks and at City Walk. The rest of our dinners will be offsite and so far on deck we have Hash House A Go Go (new for us), The Mellow Mushroom (new for us), Miller's Ale House (Dh and Ds are crazy for Rib night), O'Charley's (another new to us.. got a Restaurant.com certificate for this one), and... that's it so far. I think one night will be counter service because Ds and I will be over at Magic Kingdom for MNSSHP and Dh and DD will be doing HHN. That only leaves one dinner to figure out. Nothing has jumped out at me yet, but the kids did ask about maybe doing the golf and meal deal again and going to Margharitaville. We will see.

Thank you for the good wishes for dd. I thought I was fine this year but I've been pretty sad since we got home. I'll come around, but it isn't the same without dd here. 

All the more reason to look forward to this trip for all of us to spend a week together! 

Your grandkitten is adorable!! And that's too cute about Jake being so excited for groceries. I specifically remember how excited I was to shop on my own and get what I wanted for my first place. And you're right.. it sure did get old fast .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Raeven said:


> I love the magic shot I can't wait to get it.



Since you travel before we do, I hope you will drop back in after your trip and share yours with us!  



bankr63 said:


> Hey, that can't be Moo, THIS is Moo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although size wise, reminds me more of our little rescue Pixie (actually Pixel for the one white dot on her chest):
> Your
> This picture is old though, Pix is now about the same size as our Moo.  They grow up so fast...
> 
> And speaking of growing so fast; the house has been very quiet this weekend.  DS is here, but frosh has started at Ottawa U - his first year.  Think I've seen him for about an hour all weekend.  I think he's enjoying University a little TOO much already.



See, I *knew* there was a reason I liked you so much!  You're a cat person!  



Your babies are simply _*adorable*_....and I think its awesome that you have a Moo, too!  (Jake will get a kick out of that......I'll have to show him a your Moo's picture next time I see him)   

Glad to hear your DS is enjoying his foray into University life....even if its tough on dear ol' Dad's heart.   They're the best days of a young person's life, but a big adjustment for parents .  



pigletto said:


> Our Universal meals that we know of so far will be Toothsome (can't miss this one!!) and many counter service lunches in the parks and at City Walk. The rest of our dinners will be offsite and so far on deck we have Hash House A Go Go (new for us), The Mellow Mushroom (new for us), Miller's Ale House (Dh and Ds are crazy for Rib night), O'Charley's (another new to us.. got a Restaurant.com certificate for this one), and... that's it so far. I think one night will be counter service because Ds and I will be over at Magic Kingdom for MNSSHP and Dh and DD will be doing HHN. That only leaves one dinner to figure out. Nothing has jumped out at me yet, but the kids did ask about maybe doing the golf and meal deal again and going to Margharitaville. We will see.
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes for dd. I thought I was fine this year but I've been pretty sad since we got home. I'll come around, but it isn't the same without dd here.
> 
> All the more reason to look forward to this trip for all of us to spend a week together!
> 
> Your grandkitten is adorable!! And that's too cute about Jake being so excited for groceries. I specifically remember how excited I was to shop on my own and get what I wanted for my first place. And you're right.. it sure did get old fast .



Aw, I am sorry to hear this has been a tough day .  I am sure your house must seem super quiet tonight 

 .  Was she a little blue to head back to campus, or excited to get back to class?   Having your trip to look forward to is an absolute blessing, isn't it?  Makes all the expense (and even the exchange rate) worth every penny.

I will be very interested to hear how you like Mellow Mushroom's pizza. We have seen it on Groupon many times and have always thought about giving it a try (but for some reason....never have ).  Speaking of pizza, if anyone is traveling within the next few months, Cici's is back on Groupon.....dinner for 2 for $8, or dinner for 4 for $16. 

I have always been a cat person, so I must admit I fell hard for that little kitten (I can only imagine what I'll be like when he gives me an official grandchild someday!! ).  But oh, he started something bad.....more on that in the next post .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Soooooo............Steve and I found the cure for our empty nest syndrome .  

We got the call tonight that our adoption application for these two cuties has been approved, and we will be welcoming them home later this week:






Meet Violet & Dash 

.   Two little sweethearts who were rescued by Fixed Fur Life, and needed to find a home together since Violet cries for her brother when they're separated (FFL actually declined several applicants who were willing to take just the male:  they were determined that these two would retain their family bond in their new furever home).  

The are 9 weeks old and absolute bundles of energy.  When we met them on Sunday afternoon, though, they both laid back in our arms and snuggled right in (purring like little motorboats).  We were hooked.  With Jake gone, our house was painfully quiet......and after spending time with his little Moo over the course of his move, we knew it was time.  Our beloved Patches has been gone a year and a half now, and our hearts have healed enough to move forward.  These little rescues needed a loving home, and truly:  we need THEM.

So, my quiet life is poised to be not so quiet anymore!  Tomorrow I will spend my lunch hour picking up kitten chow, litter pans, cat toys, and whatever other cool stuff I can find in the pet supply store.  These little ones might be babies, but they are HUGE in comparison to Moo (who is virtually the same age).  The animal care staff at Pet Valu (where the kittens were featured on behalf of Fixed Fur Life) suspect from their size and colouring that they may have Maine Coon in their lineage somewhere:  if that's the case, they're going to be the size of small dogs.  Better make that kitten chow a super-sized bag .

@Callie made a very good point to me on Facebook tonight:  these two newest family members fit perfectly with my PTR title too!  Twice as Nice & Double the Fun, indeed  .


----------



## pigletto

Oh My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congratulations!!!!! We are both dog and cat people in this house. We just love animals, and providing a good loving home for any animal in need is such a wonderful thing to do!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Oh My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congratulations!!!!! We are both dog and cat people in this house. We just love animals, and providing a good loving home for any animal in need is such a wonderful thing to do!!



You know what was so amazing?  The Director of Fixed Fur Life even offered to care for them for us, free of charge, while we are away on vacation in October.  I was absolutely blown away by that level of kindness. 

And in another show of perfect timing, they will be due to be spayed and neutered as soon as we come home from our December vacation.  If our vet can do the operations between Christmas and New Years, Steve and I will even be home with them to give them a little extra TLC.   It all fell into place so well, it was the affirmation I needed that we were doing the right thing.


----------



## grantclaire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What a wonderful gesture from the university! Those little kindnesses go such a long way .
> 
> Was your DD ready and raring to return, or hating to go back?



No ,she could not wait to get back! Once they get a taste of independence it can seem a bit boring around the old house!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

grantclaire said:


> No ,she could not wait to get back! Once they get a taste of independence it can seem a bit boring around the old house!



Yep, I can see that!  

For all my northern friends whose kids have headed back to class this weekend or are doing so tomorrow, this is cute and worth a share:


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You know what was so amazing?  The Director of Fixed Fur Life even offered to care for them for us, free of charge, while we are away on vacation in October.  I was absolutely blown away by that level of kindness.
> 
> And in another show of perfect timing, they will be due to be spayed and neutered as soon as we come home from our December vacation.  If our vet can do the operations between Christmas and New Years, Steve and I will even be home with them to give them a little extra TLC.   It all fell into place so well, it was the affirmation I needed that we were doing the right thing.


That is wonderful to hear. They sound like an awesome group. I saw some dogs at an adoption event at a PetSmart last weekend.  We wholeheartedly want to adopt another dog to be part of our family. I just don't know about the timing though and I need to know in my heart when it's right. I feel like you, that when it's time I will be sure. Soon, but not yet. 
I'm so glad it worked out for you and your new fur family!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Congrats on the new additions, they are truly adorable

We have 2 dogs and 1 cat. My heart melts for animals


----------



## mandas08

Congrats on your little kitties. So nice that they are able to stay together. That's very nice that they volunteered to look after them while you are gone .  I feel like the last 30 days seem to go pretty quick, so its nice you wont need to try to coordinate anything for them. We are at 48 for our beach trip, time seems to be going pretty slow for us, but I don't want to rush into fall and winter so I will bet patient. My lo keeps reminding me that I need go through all of our boxes and things down in the basement and find our vacation countdown board so he can start crossing off the days . While I'm excited for the beach getting the Sea World flier with all the Halloween events made me a little sad, they seem to have lots of great Sesame Street events for the little ones, I had no idea.


----------



## Monykalyn

ahhhh sweet lil kitties!! We have too many allergic kids around here to get a kitten-not to say the chickens would probably shred a kitten right now-our neighbors cat is very sweet and has been trying to see the chickens for over a year now-they are very curious about each other but we have one who is a "mother" hen and chases everything off. Would love to foster an animal or 2-and have talked to the kids and DH about this-but with the chickens we just can't right now. Our lil hens, while they have their own space and is fenced off, are our babies now. Sounds silly but I never knew that they would have such distinct personalities! Very sweet that the kitty family will be able to stay together-animals do miss their family!

As to the Luau-it was OK. The story line was a little cheesy, the food was OK and we enjoyed it.Got the leis and family photo although a storm was threatening to blow in, so the actual luau story was delayed by about 45 minutes. Think that made it go down in "good time" factor as it made the night longer. The fire dancer at the end was pretty awesome though.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Adorable kitties!  We have 3- 2 old men and Pringles the 1 yr old.  You may have seen some of Pringles' adventures on facebook.  One of his favorite sleeping spots is on top of the kitchen cabinets.  

We are headed to Gatorland this morning and then Animal Kingdom tonight for the DVC party (free ticket into the park!)  Tomorrow is Sea World.

Bonnet Creek has really emptied out.  When we arrived on Saturday the place was wall to wall people.  Yesterday we could atually swim in the pool.  Hoping to find zero crowds in the parks starting today.  Universal on Sunday was a madhouse!

I am happy to report Duncan actually asked to go on ET!  We were all very excited aoubt that!


----------



## ElenaJane

Hooray for getting the Hoop ADR!!!  

And I am a huge cat fan!  Moo is so adorable and I love your new twins!! I have had Bijou, my one and only cat-child, in my life longer than my husband.  Even though I was the one who "rescued" her, she fell in love with Will the first day she met him, and always prefers his lap! She will be 13 next month.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww so nice of you to give the kitties a forever home, and babysitting for them while away too.  That's awesome.  

I like cats, grew up with one, but to my amazement, my DH is severely allergic to them.  So, dogs for us.  And thankfully no family allergies to dog dander.  My cousin has a Maine Coon cat.  He's big, and loves to sit on the little table next to the chair and swat at the dog.  He's very affectionate and purrs so loud.   I love that cats come in all sizes.  After house breaking 3 puppies, if we get a dog again, we'll not buy one so young.  Hoping it will come already house broken.  I'm getting too old. LOL

3 weeks, until I fly.  Time is flying.  Little one starts her 10th grade in 2 days, and DS has been at college for over a week now.  Back to school routine is well underway.
And that darn mouse, had to change around my schedule again.  I guess I need to be in the habit of checking times at the end of the week, and just before I leave.  While I don't mind doing things on the fly, doing so with the mouse is not always so easy.  

Oh, and Gina, did you see the pictures posted by Robo in the US thread?  I can totally see you putting that Halloween stuff in your yard!


----------



## pattyw

Congrats!  A grandbaby and children at the same time!  We have 5 cats- we just adopted a kitten.  He's nine weeks and a little tornado!  Milo is all black and so sweet  and we're loving having a baby around the house! Your little ones will definitely fill your nest again!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

J'aime Paris said:


> Congrats on the new additions, they are truly adorable
> 
> We have 2 dogs and 1 cat. My heart melts for animals



Thank you! 



mandas08 said:


> Congrats on your little kitties. So nice that they are able to stay together. That's very nice that they volunteered to look after them while you are gone .  I feel like the last 30 days seem to go pretty quick, so its nice you wont need to try to coordinate anything for them. We are at 48 for our beach trip, time seems to be going pretty slow for us, but I don't want to rush into fall and winter so I will bet patient. My lo keeps reminding me that I need go through all of our boxes and things down in the basement and find our vacation countdown board so he can start crossing off the days . While I'm excited for the beach getting the Sea World flier with all the Halloween events made me a little sad, they seem to have lots of great Sesame Street events for the little ones, I had no idea.



Thanks mandas08.  I am sure our remaining time until our October travel dates will FLY by now as the next few weeks are so busy with the babies.  In fact, we'll probably NEED a vacation by that point  LOL!

We are doing the SeaWorld Halloween Spooktacular for the first time this year:  it definitely looks great for the little folks especially.  Maybe you could start tentatively planning for Halloween 2017?  



Monykalyn said:


> ahhhh sweet lil kitties!! We have too many allergic kids around here to get a kitten-not to say the chickens would probably shred a kitten right now-our neighbors cat is very sweet and has been trying to see the chickens for over a year now-they are very curious about each other but we have one who is a "mother" hen and chases everything off. Would love to foster an animal or 2-and have talked to the kids and DH about this-but with the chickens we just can't right now. Our lil hens, while they have their own space and is fenced off, are our babies now. Sounds silly but I never knew that they would have such distinct personalities! Very sweet that the kitty family will be able to stay together-animals do miss their family!
> 
> As to the Luau-it was OK. The story line was a little cheesy, the food was OK and we enjoyed it.Got the leis and family photo although a storm was threatening to blow in, so the actual luau story was delayed by about 45 minutes. Think that made it go down in "good time" factor as it made the night longer. The fire dancer at the end was pretty awesome though.



You have pet chickens?  How cool is that!   You know we all need pictures, right? 



chicagoshannon said:


> Adorable kitties!  We have 3- 2 old men and Pringles the 1 yr old.  You may have seen some of Pringles' adventures on facebook.  One of his favorite sleeping spots is on top of the kitchen cabinets.
> 
> We are headed to Gatorland this morning and then Animal Kingdom tonight for the DVC party (free ticket into the park!)  Tomorrow is Sea World.
> 
> Bonnet Creek has really emptied out.  When we arrived on Saturday the place was wall to wall people.  Yesterday we could atually swim in the pool.  Hoping to find zero crowds in the parks starting today.  Universal on Sunday was a madhouse!
> 
> I am happy to report Duncan actually asked to go on ET!  We were all very excited aoubt that!



Yay Duncan!    That's my boy!

Your weather looks pretty darn awesome so far, I see lots of sunshine in your pictures .  Have a fab time at Gatorland:  its such a great little park!



ElenaJane said:


> Hooray for getting the Hoop ADR!!!
> 
> And I am a huge cat fan!  Moo is so adorable and I love your new twins!! I have had Bijou, my one and only cat-child, in my life longer than my husband.  Even though I was the one who "rescued" her, she fell in love with Will the first day she met him, and always prefers his lap! She will be 13 next month.



OMG, that cat selfie is the BEST!      She is gorgeous .



Lynne G said:


> Aww so nice of you to give the kitties a forever home, and babysitting for them while away too.  That's awesome.
> 
> I like cats, grew up with one, but to my amazement, my DH is severely allergic to them.  So, dogs for us.  And thankfully no family allergies to dog dander.  My cousin has a Maine Coon cat.  He's big, and loves to sit on the little table next to the chair and swat at the dog.  He's very affectionate and purrs so loud.   I love that cats come in all sizes.  After house breaking 3 puppies, if we get a dog again, we'll not buy one so young.  Hoping it will come already house broken.  I'm getting too old. LOL
> 
> 3 weeks, until I fly.  Time is flying.  Little one starts her 10th grade in 2 days, and DS has been at college for over a week now.  Back to school routine is well underway.
> And that darn mouse, had to change around my schedule again.  I guess I need to be in the habit of checking times at the end of the week, and just before I leave.  While I don't mind doing things on the fly, doing so with the mouse is not always so easy.
> 
> Oh, and Gina, did you see the pictures posted by Robo in the US thread?  I can totally see you putting that Halloween stuff in your yard!



I *loved* the Halloween blow up!  I totally need that for my yard .

I always loved the routine of September, too (but I'm a "schedule" girl at heart).  Much as I hated to see summer end, it felt good to have a little normalcy back in the house after Labour Day.



pattyw said:


> Congrats!  A grandbaby and children at the same time!  We have 5 cats- we just adopted a kitten.  He's nine weeks and a little tornado!  Milo is all black and so sweet  and we're loving having a baby around the house! Your little ones will definitely fill your nest again!


Milo is the same age as our babies!  We can compare notes as they grow.....a little Disboards kitten support group .

I may have to call on your for some tips and advice:  its been forever since we've had a wee kitty around.  

You'll have to post a picture of your five-some.  @Lynne G , @pigletto , @chicagoshannon , @mandas08 , @J'aime Paris and anyone else I missed.....don't be shy, post your pet pics too .  And of course, @Monykalyn needs to show us her chickens!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Too funny.  I heard that exact rant last night...  A+ always has a hard time facing that first day of school 

Congratulations on your little fur babies.  They certainly do look like there could be some Maine Coon in there; we had a Main Coon mix for many years.  Most intelligent cat we've ever had - beware, don't let them get the upper hand...  

Elena Jane your Bijou is a very pretty tuxedo. 

And yes, I agree, more fur baby pictures from everybody!!!

Here's one more of Pixel.  Can't believe she used to fit in the palm of my hand...


----------



## J'aime Paris

This is Barney. He's a Bichon Shih Tzu mix


----------



## J'aime Paris

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]t
This is Hatley our white lab. She's grumpy today because it's too hot to play outside.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Milo is the same age as our babies! We can compare notes as they grow.....a little Disboards kitten support group .
> 
> I may have to call on your for some tips and advice: its been forever since we've had a wee kitty around.
> 
> You'll have to post a picture of your five-some. @Lynne G , @pigletto , @chicagoshannon , @mandas08 , @J'aime Paris and anyone else I missed.....don't be shy, post your pet pics too . And of course, @Monykalyn needs to show us her chickens!



I will absolutely post a pic of our baby( and the others too)!  But as he's all black, it's been hard to get a good picture of his face.  @bankr63- you have a great picture of Pixel and her face!

I'm loving everyone's pet pictures- we need to continue these as your reports go on!  A little trip report, a little pet report...

And we definitely need to see the chickens!(Can't find a chicken emoji?)


----------



## J'aime Paris

And finally, here is Strawberry. She is a mere 7 pounds, but rules the dogs!
She's our princess


----------



## scottishgirl1

Have been loving reading your trip plans! Your new kittens are just adorable, hope you have an amazing time with them. They will certainly keep you busy though! After my kids all went to secondary school we got a kitten last October with another one for company in June this year and they are certainly taking up all my spare time but are great fun


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I feel left out, having no fur babies! My DH has a furry chest if that counts but I don't think he'd appreciate a picture


----------



## pattyw

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I feel left out, having no fur babies! My DH has a furry chest if that counts but I don't think he'd appreciate a picture



We won't tell him!


----------



## ElenaJane

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I feel left out, having no fur babies! My DH has a furry chest if that counts but I don't think he'd appreciate a picture


We'll just use our imagination!  No pictures please 


J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 192788 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]t
> This is Hatley our white lab. She's grumpy today because it's too hot to play outside.


Oh my gosh, I just want to pet him and cheer him up!


----------



## ElenaJane

bankr63 said:


> Too funny.  I heard that exact rant last night...  A+ always has a hard time facing that first day of school
> 
> Congratulations on your little fur babies.  They certainly do look like there could be some Maine Coon in there; we had a Main Coon mix for many years.  Most intelligent cat we've ever had - beware, don't let them get the upper hand...
> 
> Elena Jane your Bijou is a very pretty tuxedo.
> 
> And yes, I agree, more fur baby pictures from everybody!!!
> 
> Here's one more of Pixel.  Can't believe she used to fit in the palm of my hand...


So freakin' adorable!!!  I love black cats.  They get such a bad rap, and are often overlooked at shelters.  I even proudly wear a shirt that says "Adopt more black cats".


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Oops sorry you said no pictures!

In my dreams of course


----------



## afan

I like cats but we're dog people.

Dude's not a very good paint inspector, he always gets it on himself, at least this time it was only his nose.  He'll be 10 in November, the day I get to MCO.  So he'll get his birthday dinner a day early before my redeye.
 

I like everyone's pictures, they are all so cute!  Especially the kittens, which I would like to have if they stayed that small and didn't have litter boxes.  I don't want an outdoor cat and I already have Dude that hates going outside or for walks, I don't need to try leash train a cat


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Too funny.  I heard that exact rant last night...  A+ always has a hard time facing that first day of school
> 
> Congratulations on your little fur babies.  They certainly do look like there could be some Maine Coon in there; we had a Main Coon mix for many years.  Most intelligent cat we've ever had - beware, don't let them get the upper hand...
> 
> Elena Jane your Bijou is a very pretty tuxedo.
> 
> And yes, I agree, more fur baby pictures from everybody!!!
> 
> Here's one more of Pixel.  Can't believe she used to fit in the palm of my hand...



Aw, what a sweet little soul.  I could easily become a crazy cat lady....how can you resist that face?  Those eyes?



J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 192787
> This is Barney. He's a Bichon Shih Tzu mix





J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 192788 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]t
> This is Hatley our white lab. She's grumpy today because it's too hot to play outside.





J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 192790
> And finally, here is Strawberry. She is a mere 7 pounds, but rules the dogs!
> She's our princess



What an adorable trio!     I love Strawberry's colouring!



pattyw said:


> I will absolutely post a pic of our baby( and the others too)!  But as he's all black, it's been hard to get a good picture of his face.  @bankr63- you have a great picture of Pixel and her face!
> I'm loving everyone's pet pictures- we need to continue these as your reports go on!  A little trip report, a little pet report...
> 
> And we definitely need to see the chickens!(Can't find a chicken emoji?)



Well, I couldn't find a chicken emoji no matter how much I looked.  The closest I could get was a bird:  

 .

I agree wholeheartedly with the need for more pet photos:  all these cute pet pics are a great way to fill in the voids between notable trip planning events .



scottishgirl1 said:


> Have been loving reading your trip plans! Your new kittens are just adorable, hope you have an amazing time with them. They will certainly keep you busy though! After my kids all went to secondary school we got a kitten last October with another one for company in June this year and they are certainly taking up all my spare time but are great fun



We officially brought the home tonight, and its 9 pm and I need a nap  .  They have been on the beds, on the nightstands, on the sofa, on the love seat, on the coffee table, on my kitchen table!!  and now they are passed out cold, each on a kitchen table chair (which are pub height:  after being in a raised cage while they were awaiting adoption, I think they have become accustomed to enjoying being up high).    Steve and I each had a little snuggle with one of them before they found their comfy sleeping spot.   All in all, they've done well on their first night at home.  Fingers crossed it is an equally peaceful overnight .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I feel left out, having no fur babies! My DH has a furry chest if that counts but I don't think he'd appreciate a picture



What happens on the Disboards, stays on the Disboards .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Oops sorry you said no pictures!View attachment 192846
> 
> In my dreams of course


----------



## Monykalyn

Are we sharing pics of our fur (and feathered) babies?
 Daisy, Autumn, Ellie all begging for food along with our dog Remmington. Chicks are 2 years old and dog is 11. 
Gina you can kinda see the mess in backyard that was graded-hard to tell but the yard is sloped and we graded that part flat to expand the deck. Hopefully the yard part is done by end of month and we can start with deck. Would like to get the floors in before halloween decorations go up but think that might be optimistic...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I like cats but we're dog people.
> 
> Dude's not a very good paint inspector, he always gets it on himself, at least this time it was only his nose.  He'll be 10 in November, the day I get to MCO.  So he'll get his birthday dinner a day early before my redeye.
> View attachment 192866
> 
> I like everyone's pictures, they are all so cute!  Especially the kittens, which I would like to have if they stayed that small and didn't have litter boxes.  I don't want an outdoor cat and I already have Dude that hates going outside or for walks, I don't need to try leash train a cat



What a good looking guy.....those short little legs are seriously adorable!

Our two kittens will be indoors only:  God bless dog owners, I can't imagine having to head out in the dead of winter to take an animal for a walk .    I don't know how ya'll do it.


----------



## Monykalyn

It's OK Gina- I am gonna be the crazy chicken lady
This monster (Ellie) started as a kids biology project. She thinks she is a dog. And she thinks she should be inside. Can't leave door open for anything or else she is up those steps and in.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Are we sharing pics of our fur (and feathered) babies?
> View attachment 192868 Daisy, Autumn, Ellie all begging for food along with our dog Remmington. Chicks are 2 years old and dog is 11.
> Gina you can kinda see the mess in backyard that was graded-hard to tell but the yard is sloped and we graded that part flat to expand the deck. Hopefully the yard part is done by end of month and we can start with deck. Would like to get the floors in before halloween decorations go up but think that might be optimistic...



Okay, so I have to say the fact that you have pet chickens is _really_ super cool.   Do you allow them in the house at all, or are they strictly outdoors only?  I assume they are tame enough to eat out of your hand and be quite social with humans?  Your dog isn't bothered by them at all?

Fingers crossed that you'll have a nice long, warm autumn and your deck will get at least partly done during your desired timeline.  There is nothing more maddening than projects that drag on beyond their planned completion date!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> It's OK Gina- I am gonna be the crazy chicken lady
> This monster (Ellie) started as a kids biology project. She thinks she is a dog. And she thinks she should be inside. Can't leave door open for anything or else she is up those steps and in. View attachment 192870



Love it!  So you DO let them inside!  

I think I want a pet chicken now, too .  I wonder what the kittens would think about that?


----------



## Monykalyn

They get in but not by my choice-except for Ellie (monster) - she actually comes up for daily naps on a lap around 3-4pm if we are home. Sleeps for about 30 minutes then she goes out again.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What a good looking guy.....those short little legs are seriously adorable!
> 
> Our two kittens will be indoors only:  God bless dog owners, I can't imagine having to head out in the dead of winter to take an animal for a walk .    I don't know how ya'll do it.



He's very much an inbetweenie.  He was supposed to be a mini but has the length of a full size and the legs of a mini.  His chest almost hits the ground when he's standing and well he's a squater because I got him fixed before he started lifting his leg, so if there's snow I imagine it's quite cold for him.

He hates going for walks, so he doesn't get any because I refuse to drag him around, been that way since I got him at about 16 weeks.  He does often take his sweet time in the heat or the cold.  On the flip side my mom walks her dog twice a day, sometimes more, and if he could have a walk every time he went out he'd be a happy camper.


----------



## ElenaJane

Monykalyn said:


> They get in but not by my choice-except for Ellie (monster) - she actually comes up for daily naps on a lap around 3-4pm if we are home. Sleeps for about 30 minutes then she goes out again.


No way!  A chicken that takes a nap in a lap?!  Ok, now I want a pet chicken too.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> They get in but not by my choice-except for Ellie (monster) - she actually comes up for daily naps on a lap around 3-4pm if we are home. Sleeps for about 30 minutes then she goes out again.



That is seriously the coolest pet story ever.  



afan said:


> He's very much an inbetweenie.  He was supposed to be a mini but has the length of a full size and the legs of a mini.  His chest almost hits the ground when he's standing and well he's a squater because I got him fixed before he started lifting his leg, so if there's snow I imagine it's quite cold for him.
> 
> He hates going for walks, so he doesn't get any because I refuse to drag him around, been that way since I got him at about 16 weeks.  He does often take his sweet time in the heat or the cold.  On the flip side my mom walks her dog twice a day, sometimes more, and if he could have a walk every time he went out he'd be a happy camper.



Your poor little pooch is just not made for long walks!  Those little legs have way too much to carry.



ElenaJane said:


> No way!  A chicken that takes a nap in a lap?!  Ok, now I want a pet chicken too.



And just like that, @Monykalyn has started the newest trend .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Just dropping in to share a kitten pic:






That is Violet.  Dash was busy living up to his name  while his sister was using my dining set as a jungle gym.  Don't let the closed eyes fool you:  there was no sleep in that little feline.  She just didn't like the flash of the camera.

We spent a good first night (much better and more peaceful than I expected actually):  the house was still standing this morning (cue the sigh of relief!), and the babies seem to be getting nicely adjusted to their new home.  I did learn the hard way not to leave my breakfast unattended.....I took a break from my bowl of Shreddies to throw in a load of laundry, only to return to find Dash on the kitchen table happily slurping up my cereal milk.  

I can honestly say I have fallen hopelessly in love with those two little balls of energy.  I hated to leave them this morning to go to work.  Because I am fortunate to live so close by, I think I'll go see them on my lunch and indulge in a little playtime.

36 days until our October trip , and exactly 100 until our December vacation!   Tomorrow we hit double digits on the latter!


----------



## Lynne G

ooh so cute.  Was talking to my neighbor who got a little puppy and these last couple of weeks, said he forgot how much work it was to take care of the little guy.  Yep, all little fur balls are work.  so glad your two are fitting right into your home.  And so nice to have the peace of mind while on vacation.  Yep, in the 20's for me, 24, and I guess 100 or so for December.  I haven't started the count for December yet.


----------



## pigletto

Oh they are so adorable. Babies are the most fun aren't they? Glad they are loving their new home.

Here is my Charlie Brown. He's three years old now and we love him to bits.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had another good night with your two.  Love that Violet closes her eyes when a flash goes off.


----------



## pattyw

Here's my new baby, Milo.  Can't seem to get a picture with his eye open!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> ooh so cute.  Was talking to my neighbor who got a little puppy and these last couple of weeks, said he forgot how much work it was to take care of the little guy.  Yep, all little fur balls are work.  so glad your two are fitting right into your home.  And so nice to have the peace of mind while on vacation.  Yep, in the 20's for me, 24, and I guess 100 or so for December.  I haven't started the count for December yet.



I, too, had completely forgotten what it was like to have a kitten in the house (Jake was three when we adopted our beloved Patches.....so I also had a busy preschooler, so perhaps that's why the kitten didn't seem too bad?) and it definitely has been more work than I had remembered!  Dash eats CONSTANTLY.....I can't believe how much that little body can hold.  I am forever refilling water and food dishes, and a litter box for two definitely gets more action than a litter box for one .  They also haven't learned the "shake your toes off before you leap out" lesson yet  so my vacuum is getting a good workout .

Steve called me just a short time ago to let me know we've had our first housewares casualty:  one of the kittens managed to knock a photo frame off our night table and it didn't survive the fall.   Thankfully the glass didn't break but the frame is toast.  I am sure this is just the first of many....its a good thing they are cute!



pigletto said:


> Oh they are so adorable. Babies are the most fun aren't they? Glad they are loving their new home.
> 
> Here is my Charlie Brown. He's three years old now and we love him to bits.



I can't believe your little guy is three already!!  I remember when you were posting about the excitement of his homecoming here on the boards and it seems like just yesterday!

That top pic is beyond adorable.....you can just see the spunk in his face .




Lynne G said:


> Hope you had another good night with your two.  Love that Violet closes her eyes when a flash goes off.



LOL.....love the meme!!  

Since you have had a chance to meet Violet up close, its only fitting for you to also meet Dash:






Violet is behind him, snoozing away, but he was not feeling sleepy.  If she is resting while he is still wakeful, he's never far from her side.  It's funny, but the staff at the pet store that was housing them for Fixed Fur Life said that SHE cried for HIM anytime they were separated.  We find just the opposite:  she's okay running amok on her own, but if he can't find her......oh, its pitiful.  Such a sad little cry.   He might be the bigger and stronger of the two, but he's also got the softest heart I think.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Here's my new baby, Milo.  Can't seem to get a picture with his eye open!



Oh, what a handsome little devil!    His coat looks like velour!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve called me just a short time ago to let me know we've had our first housewares casualty: one of the kittens managed to knock a photo frame off our night table and it didn't survive the fall. Thankfully the glass didn't break but the frame is toast. I am sure this is just the first of many....its a good thing they are cute!



Funny! I'm always telling my cats- "We can't have any nice things around here!"  My two boys did nowhere near the damage as all my cats! But you're right- their cuteness, purring, and cuddles mean much more than a few knicknacks!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Since you have had a chance to meet Violet up close, its only fitting for you to also meet Dash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet is behind him, snoozing away, but he was not feeling sleepy.  If she is resting while he is still wakeful, he's never far from her side.  It's funny, but the staff at the pet store that was housing them for Fixed Fur Life said that SHE cried for HIM anytime they were separated.  We find just the opposite:  she's okay running amok on her own, but if he can't find her......oh, its pitiful.  Such a sad little cry.   He might be the bigger and stronger of the two, but he's also got the softest heart I think.


They're so darn cute! My dogs are the same way. From the same litter, have never lived apart. They're pitiful when they need to be separated for grooming, vet appts etc.. It breaks my heart to think about (hopefully many many many years from now) when one will have to learn to live without the other


----------



## pigletto

BTW, thank you for the mention of the CiCi's Groupon. I am not a fan, but the kids are, so I'll be a good sport and bought a Groupon for one of our lunches. Can't really complain about a $16 lunch.
I also just checked Groupon again and grabbed a Congo River package for 4. $36 USD  for the four of us for a round of golf and a bag of food each to feed the gators. I thought it would be fun for one of our down days. We've golfed the Universal mini golf courses at least 5 times and I just want something different (and cheaper) this time. I remember you mentioning it in your reports so it seemed like a great deal!


----------



## bankr63

Those markings around Dash's eyes make him look full of wonder... or mischief...
A very handsome boy.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Funny! I'm always telling my cats- "We can't have any nice things around here!"  My two boys did nowhere near the damage as all my cats! But you're right- their cuteness, purring, and cuddles mean much more than a few knicknacks!



I went home to check on the little buggers at lunch, and they innocently sidle over for some lovin' from their momma, and 10 minutes later they're on an all-out tear.  Rolling, jumping, biting each other's tails, and it was like a tornado was whipping through my main floor.   Jake had come over to join me for lunch at the house, and he almost jumped out of his skin when our stone Discovery Cove photo frame hit the floor.  I had one of those "what have I done?" moments .

By the time I left, they were sound asleep like a pair of angels .    They know exactly how to wrap me around their little paws.



vrajewski10513 said:


> They're so darn cute! My dogs are the same way. From the same litter, have never lived apart. They're pitiful when they need to be separated for grooming, vet appts etc.. It breaks my heart to think about (hopefully many many many years from now) when one will have to learn to live without the other



I can't imagine that point in time, but like you, I know that's a tough situation we'll have to face sometime down the road.  It kills me to think of it.  At that point, the first person who says "its only an animal" might get Gina's fury like they've never seen it before.



pigletto said:


> BTW, thank you for the mention of the CiCi's Groupon. I am not a fan, but the kids are, so I'll be a good sport and bought a Groupon for one of our lunches. Can't really complain about a $16 lunch.
> I also just checked Groupon again and grabbed a Congo River package for 4. $36 USD  for the four of us for a round of golf and a bag of food each to feed the gators. I thought it would be fun for one of our down days. We've golfed the Universal mini golf courses at least 5 times and I just want something different (and cheaper) this time. I remember you mentioning it in your reports so it seemed like a great deal!



Dining doesn't get any cheaper than a Cici's Groupon.  And hey, the money saved there is money to be spent somewhere else .

I didn't even see the Congo River Groupon!  Any other day I would have snatched it up in a heartbeat, but our central air conditioning system (which is an older unit) decided to give up the ghost today.  Repairs are not looking good (our heating and cooling tech has been at the house all afternoon) so we may be out $2-$3K for a whole new system.  It appears it may need a new compressor, and if that's the case, the unit is old enough that it wouldn't make sense to dump $1000-$1200 in to a compressor when something else major might be next.  I'm totally gutted.  That significant of an upgrade was definitely not in the budget for this year.

He's determined to check every wire and connection first, though, so say a prayer for us if you think of it.  I can deal with a repair bill, but a replacement is a whole different ball of wax.

So.....my phone upgrade, any other unplanned extras, and even a spring trip (not yet planned, but on the wish list since we'll have those AP's) all hang in the balance.   I hope to know more by the end of the day.



bankr63 said:


> Those markings around Dash's eyes make him look full of wonder... or mischief...
> A very handsome boy.



Oh, its mischief......trust me!!!  

He was actually pretty cute today.  He and Violet were wrestling like two wild bears and he wrapped his paws around her neck and gave her a sharp bite.  She mewed a bit (and promptly bit him back ) so he stopped, licked her furiously in apology, then went right back to wrestling .


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I didn't even see the Congo River Groupon!  Any other day I would have snatched it up in a heartbeat, but our central air conditioning system (which is an older unit) decided to give up the ghost today.  Repairs are not looking good (our heating and cooling tech has been at the house all afternoon) so we may be out $2-$3K for a whole new system.  It appears it may need a new compressor, and if that's the case, the unit is old enough that it wouldn't make sense to dump $1000-$1200 in to a compressor when something else major might be next.  I'm totally gutted.  That significant of an upgrade was definitely not in the budget for this year.


Yup, it's official, the Bo-Binas are leaving for Orlando soon.  Something major has broken down, so it must be so...


----------



## pigletto

I thought the same thing that bankr63 just said. Your appliances and car repairs just have the worst timing with your trips! I'm sorry to hear about your air conditioning unit. Any chance it could be put off until Spring if that would help a little? We are getting close to cooler weather. I'm saying a prayer for good news for you.


----------



## Monykalyn

ohh Good thoughts your way for good news on the AC! Cute lil devils those baby kitties are! Our labs tail is at juussst the right height to sweep things off end tables. 
My redhead chicken (Autumn) is molting again. Looks like someone started pulling feathers out of a down pillow. She doesn't look as bedraggled as she did last year but she lost all her big tail feathers so she looks awkwardly off balance. Trying not to laugh at her as I think it hurts her feelings...

Nearly double digits for the second trip too! Means closer to trip reports reading for the rest of us


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, my labs were brother and sister.  Poor boy was failing and vet told us, can be a week, a month, months, but probably within the year.  7 months later, we lost his sister.  Boy died four days later.  Both broke our hearts after having them for almost 14 years.  Pets become part of our family.  After saying goodbye to our dog after 13 years, we are too busy for any pet right now.  So I much appreciate seeing other pets.  Best, we get play with neighbors' pets.  When our kids are moved out, I assume we will take a dog in, and I have a funny feeling, I will have grand fur babies long before real ones.

Hmmm, almost time to look at Groupon and LS.  

Sending good thoughts your AC will not be expensive to fix.  I had the pleasure of having to replace our ancient AC unit, but since the new one was so much more advanced, I needed a new furnace too.  That was an expensive year.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Yup, it's official, the Bo-Binas are leaving for Orlando soon.  Something major has broken down, so it must be so...



No kidding!!  It makes me fear what December is going to bring .



pigletto said:


> I thought the same thing that bankr63 just said. Your appliances and car repairs just have the worst timing with your trips! I'm sorry to hear about your air conditioning unit. Any chance it could be put off until Spring if that would help a little? We are getting close to cooler weather. I'm saying a prayer for good news for you.



Murphy's Law, alive and well!  



Monykalyn said:


> ohh Good thoughts your way for good news on the AC! Cute lil devils those baby kitties are! Our labs tail is at juussst the right height to sweep things off end tables.
> My redhead chicken (Autumn) is molting again. Looks like someone started pulling feathers out of a down pillow. She doesn't look as bedraggled as she did last year but she lost all her big tail feathers so she looks awkwardly off balance. Trying not to laugh at her as I think it hurts her feelings...
> 
> Nearly double digits for the second trip too! Means closer to trip reports reading for the rest of us



LOL, poor little Autumn.  Do we get to see a picture of her in her current state or have you pledged to respect her privacy?     She must feel like a teenager with a bad case of acne.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, my labs were brother and sister.  Poor boy was failing and vet told us, can be a week, a month, months, but probably within the year.  7 months later, we lost his sister.  Boy died four days later.  Both broke our hearts after having them for almost 14 years.  Pets become part of our family.  After saying goodbye to our dog after 13 years, we are too busy for any pet right now.  So I much appreciate seeing other pets.  Best, we get play with neighbors' pets.  When our kids are moved out, I assume we will take a dog in, and I have a funny feeling, I will have grand fur babies long before real ones.
> 
> Hmmm, almost time to look at Groupon and LS.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your AC will not be expensive to fix.  I had the pleasure of having to replace our ancient AC unit, but since the new one was so much more advanced, I needed a new furnace too.  That was an expensive year.



Aw, Lynne, what a sad story.  I can't imagine that kind of loss twice in one week.  It's enough to break your heart completely in two.

Ouch, a new AC unit *and* a new furnace is one tough hit.  It sure puts my issues in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, I have a good news (sorta ) update on my air conditioning.  The issue was fixable and we had cold air blowing as of 4 pm yesterday afternoon.  Turns out the problem was two burned off wires on the underside of the compressor, so no new parts were required after all.  The bad news is the location of the wires made the replacement a bit problematic, so we're in for 4 hours of labour which will be about $350 in charges.  That said, $350 for repairs is MUCH better than $3000 for a whole new a/c system, so we consider this a win.
In the hullaballo of yesterday, I didn't get a chance to mention that we hit the 5-week mark for October and double digits for December!   So today, we are officially at 34 days until we leave for our October adventures , and 98 until our Christmas trip .  Time is marching on, for sure.

The kittens continue to bring us a lot of laughter as they become more and more comfortable in their new surroundings.  They have periods where they rip and tear around the house like two whirling dervishes, but this comatose state usually follows:






They are becoming quite lovey and their individual personalities are really starting to shine.  Dash likes to wrestle and Violet adores her feather toy.  Dash LOVES to eat but Violet is more adventurous (when we hear a big crash, we can be 99% sure that Violet was behind it LOL).  They are both joined at the hip still, and Dash will cry for his sister if he loses sight of Violet for more than a few seconds.  I suspect it is going to break my heart to leave them for 2 weeks in October.


----------



## Ruthie5671

I have no furry pictures to contribute, as dogs and cats make my eyes water and I sneeze like crazy.  When I was a kid, we had an outside dog (which was tolerable with my allergies) and an inside bird.  Any time someone would pull in the driveway, the dog would bark and the bird would chirp.  Who needed an alarm system??  After the dog died, anytime a car would pull in the driveway, the bird would chirp.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad your air con was fixable. It seems your having fun and games with your new additions


----------



## Monykalyn

My lil ham saying "mmmmm" with how pineapple whip. It's right next to the Krispy Kreme and I always think I need to get a hot doughnut to balance the brain freeze! The KK sign made me think of Ginas trip reports lol!


----------



## afan

tGina, have you gotten groupons for Sweet Tomatoes?  I seem to remember reading that.  If you have how far in advance should I start looking for November 4 use?  I don't want to look too early.  I'm used to getting them for stuff around where I'm at so the expiration isn't much of a concern because it's normally something I'll use soon.

Oh and Characters in Flight too if one comes up, was that groupon or living social or another site I'm not aware of.  Thanks!!


----------



## Penguinempress

Your kitties are absolutely adorable! So glad you're able to give them a wonderful home together.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Your kittens are just beautiful! They do manage to get to all places in the house you never thought of though. We had tried to 'kitten proof' the place before collecting our first kitten but  it turned out we hadnt done a very good job of it!! It was much easier when we got the second one a few months later. It is lovely to have a brother and sister together


----------



## ElenaJane

Even at 13, Bijou still gets into things.  We once heard muffled meows and found her in a closed cabinet in the kitchen...and we still have no idea how she ever got in there!  I don't think there is such a thing as kitten-proofing a home!  She will also go from comatose for hours and then running around the house like a demon is chasing her, which still gives me a chuckle. 

Dash or Violet in that picture looks quite comfy in your home, exposing that furry belly!!  They will be great lap warmers in the Canadian winters!  The only downside to a cat is that they won't wear costumes.  Otherwise you could do this....






2 weeks from today we will be in Orlando!!!!


----------



## bankr63

Just wait until those kitties get older.  Our two were just "playing" upstairs.  Elephants probably make less noise.  Then there came the sound like moving furniture.  Better go upstairs to see what they have mangled now...

ETA: Went to check.  Hmm, nothing appears out of place.  Perhaps the bed will collapse when we crawl in tonight?  Got to stop showing those two the Simon's Cat videos; I think they are getting ideas...
https://www.youtube.com/user/simonscat

RETA: don't click that link unless you want to spend the rest of your Saturday giggling your butt off...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> I have no furry pictures to contribute, as dogs and cats make my eyes water and I sneeze like crazy.  When I was a kid, we had an outside dog (which was tolerable with my allergies) and an inside bird.  Any time someone would pull in the driveway, the dog would bark and the bird would chirp.  Who needed an alarm system??  After the dog died, anytime a car would pull in the driveway, the bird would chirp.  Never a dull moment.



Aw, animal allergies are truly rotten.  I complain about our seasonal allergies but at least we get a reprieve during the late fall, winter and early spring.  It would break my heart if we developed an allergy to cats.  I don't think I could ever give up the cats, though.....I'd just start buying stock in Kleenex .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad your air con was fixable. It seems your having fun and games with your new additions



They are an absolute joy.   We are hopelessly in love!

Miss Violet even indulged in a morning snuggle with her Momma today.  I think she loves lazy Sundays as much as we do:








Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 193434
> 
> My lil ham saying "mmmmm" with how pineapple whip. It's right next to the Krispy Kreme and I always think I need to get a hot doughnut to balance the brain freeze! The KK sign made me think of Ginas trip reports lol!



Oh, my beloved Krispy Kreme!    They have a salted caramel latte donut in their "Flavors of Fall" line-up, which is going to be a must-try.  

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-Love-Seasonal-Flavors-Krispy-Kreme-Doughnuts

Your young-un's pineapple whip looked mighty good as well, though.  It's always a dilemma to have to choose between ice cream or donuts! 



afan said:


> tGina, have you gotten groupons for Sweet Tomatoes?  I seem to remember reading that.  If you have how far in advance should I start looking for November 4 use?  I don't want to look too early.  I'm used to getting them for stuff around where I'm at so the expiration isn't much of a concern because it's normally something I'll use soon.
> 
> Oh and Characters in Flight too if one comes up, was that groupon or living social or another site I'm not aware of.  Thanks!!



We've never been able to find a Groupon for Sweet Tomatoes, but if you sign up for their email club you will generally get access to some pretty good coupons.   Most Groupons are generally valid for around 90 days (some more, some less) so I always start keeping a good eye out around 90 days from our travel date.  For November, I'd be looking anytime, and just double check the fine print before purchasing.  Always wait for a coupon code as well, because they literally have a few days every week where you will save 20% or more off virtually any Groupon.  And be sure to purchase through your Ebates account to earn cash back, too.

Characters in Flight I have seen regularly through Groupon, though I'm not sure if its being offered now or or not.  I have found Livingsocial to be less and less useful as time goes on, so rarely even check that source for travel deals anymore, even though I probably should.  Thanks for the reminder!



Penguinempress said:


> Your kitties are absolutely adorable! So glad you're able to give them a wonderful home together.



Thank you .  The more we see their bond, the happier we are that we made it possible to for them to stay together.  It would have been cruel to part them when their connection is so strong.



scottishgirl1 said:


> Your kittens are just beautiful! They do manage to get to all places in the house you never thought of though. We had tried to 'kitten proof' the place before collecting our first kitten but  it turned out we hadnt done a very good job of it!! It was much easier when we got the second one a few months later. It is lovely to have a brother and sister together



Sigh......they are very, very energetic and curious for sure!  We have found them in the craziest places, and things like the table cloth seem to find their way to the floor more often than not.  But yet, despite the chaos, they are SO much fun to have around.   Worth every broken photo frame.  They won't be little for long, and soon their antics will only be a fond memory.



ElenaJane said:


> Even at 13, Bijou still gets into things.  We once heard muffled meows and found her in a closed cabinet in the kitchen...and we still have no idea how she ever got in there!  I don't think there is such a thing as kitten-proofing a home!  She will also go from comatose for hours and then running around the house like a demon is chasing her, which still gives me a chuckle.
> 
> Dash or Violet in that picture looks quite comfy in your home, exposing that furry belly!!  They will be great lap warmers in the Canadian winters!  The only downside to a cat is that they won't wear costumes.  Otherwise you could do this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks from today we will be in Orlando!!!!



That was our Dash sleeping upside down with tummy in the air, though Violet also likes to snooze in the strangest positions.  It's cute to see them both wound around, upside down and sideways, yet still somehow together:  and sound asleep.  When one is snoozing, the other is generally right alongside or not far away.

Those puppy costumes are a hoot!  I actually found pumpkin costumes for the kittens yesterday when we were shopping, but Steve put his foot down.  He said he was advocating for the kittens on that one, and he refused to allow me to strip them of their dignity by dressing them as pumpkins .   Me personally, I thought they might have liked it!  

OMG, you're less than two weeks to go now!  So jealous!  I hope you plan to drop by this thread and tease us all with a picture or two while you're enjoying the City Beautiful.



bankr63 said:


> Just wait until those kitties get older.  Our two were just "playing" upstairs.  Elephants probably make less noise.  Then there came the sound like moving furniture.  Better go upstairs to see what they have mangled now...
> 
> ETA: Went to check.  Hmm, nothing appears out of place.  Perhaps the bed will collapse when we crawl in tonight?  Got to stop showing those two the Simon's Cat videos; I think they are getting ideas...
> https://www.youtube.com/user/simonscat
> 
> RETA: don't click that link unless you want to spend the rest of your Saturday giggling your butt off...



I love Simon's Cat!!    They *completely *nail cat ownership!  

We were just remarking last night that those two tiny kittens sound like a pair of raging bulls as they thunder their way down the hallway on the hardwood floors.  Listening to them from the rec room in the basement, you'd never guess they're just a few pounds a piece.   

They were wrestling among the curtains in our bedroom the other night while Steve was watching TV in the rec room immediately below.   He texted me from downstairs to ask if everything was okay.  Apparently it sounded as if the bedroom was being torn down, piece by piece.  I assured him that the room was fine though my curtains may not survive the night .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We made a little more progress on the trip planning for December this weekend following the announcement of the 1900 Park Fare offering a Holiday Brunch during select dates over Thanksgiving and Christmas.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/holiday-brunch-coming-to-1900-park-fare/

It didn't take Kerry and I long to agree that this would make a great addition to our trip, so I booked us for the 12:45 seating on December 20th.   This means we'll have good reason to check out the gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian without having to make a special trip to do so .    I will admit, I am also curious to see the changes to the beach area that they have applied following the tragic events that occurred there last June.   I also expect that our return to that area will also be rather humbling:  I suspect it will be difficult to walk along that sand.  I can't imagine how hard it must be for resort guests and staff.  

As of Tuesday, we'll officially be at the one month point to departure for October....I can hardly believe it!  

The countdowns currently stand at 32  and 96  days!

We are off to celebrate my brother's birthday at a family barbecue this afternoon.  We're FINALLY feeling the first breath of autumn today following some wicked weather last night:  two tornadoes touched down in communities just south of where we live.   The storms have ushered in sunshiny skies, a cool breeze, and absolutely no humidity.  My poor hair had no idea what to do this morning LOL.  It has been frizzy for three months and today its just confused .


----------



## toystoryduo

Your kittens are absolutely adorable! 

I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately. I started a new job a few weeks ago, and we just got back from our Florida trip as well. We had a great time! We went to Aquatica, Sea World, and Epcot. It rained every single day, but it wasn't a washout, so we were still able to enjoy the parks and use our Sea World/Aquatica APs for the last time. 

So glad you don't need a new air conditioner! We had some issues with our freezer before we left. Why do those types of things always seem to happen before a trip? 

We're finally experiencing some fall like weather too. Glad you guys were safe from those tornadoes!  Hope you have a great time at your brother's birthday barbecue!


----------



## klacey1

Looking forward to hearing about how the brunch goes!! I am so excited Disney is jumping on the brunch bandwagon (albeit, at limited restaurants) and hope it's something they continue to offer.


----------



## Lynne G

Hah!  Saw that new brunch, ran it by the kids. And, we are a no.  Oh well.  We are still doing an early Trails End dinner the day we arrive.  May hit Disney Springs too.  We will see.  Kids are not much into Disney anymore.

So cute Ms. Violet wanted to snuggle.  You are right, kittens stay young and in a flash, they are an adult cat.  I always look at the eyes of the animals I buy.  Your two have great ones, both look like they will be nice cats, well wild young, though.

Counting down from double digits. 22, and counting down.  Sad will miss ya in the fall, but we will try real hard to say hello in December.  I am looking forward to that trip as much, maybe more, since it will be with the kids.


----------



## chiamarie

Gina, you crack me up; having more updates on those precious little cats on here than on Facebook.....having sibling cats is an adventure for sure....I can speak from experience.   And I hate how fast they grow up!  Mine are six, and approx. 16 pounds.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We made a little more progress on the trip planning for December this weekend following the announcement of the 1900 Park Fare offering a Holiday Brunch during select dates over Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/holiday-brunch-coming-to-1900-park-fare/
> 
> It didn't take Kerry and I long to agree that this would make a great addition to our trip, so I booked us for the 12:45 seating on December 20th.   This means we'll have good reason to check out the gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian without having to make a special trip to do so .    I will admit, I am also curious to see the changes to the beach area that they have applied following the tragic events that occurred there last June.   I also expect that our return to that area will also be rather humbling:  I suspect it will be difficult to walk along that sand.  I can't imagine how hard it must be for resort guests and staff.
> 
> As of Tuesday, we'll officially be at the one month point to departure for October....I can hardly believe it!
> 
> The countdowns currently stand at 32  and 96  days!
> 
> We are off to celebrate my brother's birthday at a family barbecue this afternoon.  We're FINALLY feeling the first breath of autumn today following some wicked weather last night:  two tornadoes touched down in communities just south of where we live.   The storms have ushered in sunshiny skies, a cool breeze, and absolutely no humidity.  My poor hair had no idea what to do this morning LOL.  It has been frizzy for three months and today its just confused .


Isn't the new weather delightful???!!! I didn't even realize how long we had been living with that thick humidity until I walked out and it wasn't there anymore! With the lack of humidity and rain storms on Saturday night I whipped out my pumpkin spice candle. Probably a little premature but I am so darn excited for Fall this year.

You are almost at the ONE MONTH mark!!

We are 25 days to Lake Placid, 47 to Orlando, and 106 to our Christmas cruise. What an exciting time of year .
I've been reading the MNSSHP thread and getting so excited Gina! I'm trying not to read too much so some of it is a surprise, but our party will be a really busy one since we go on October 30th so we really need to stay on top of info and make a good party plan so we get to see and do the things we want.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hope you enjoyed the BBQ. I too saw the holiday brunch which would be nice but we still have SW extras to buy yet and trying not to overspend


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 41 days to go until our October trip.....officially under 6 weeks!
> 
> 105 to go until our Christmas vacation .  And speaking of which, we FINALLY got the long-awaited ADR for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!   We are officially confirmed for December 21st with the 4 pm seating, so if all goes well, we'll be enjoying the dinner show that night, followed by Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing-Along, then our self-tour of the Christmas lights in the campground via our golf cart rental.  I am so excited for our festive night at the Fort!



Yay!! I'm glad you were finally able to book Hoop (I think you're really going to enjoy it). 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It's been a rather amusing weekend where Jake is concerned.  He has been in more regular contact.....texts, phone calls, inviting us over for a visit.....than he has been for the last six months.  I think he misses us.  For those who don't have me on Facebook, he does have a little buddy though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Moo, and he's my grandcat
> 
> .  Tiny as a mouse but so freaking cute its painful.  He's like a little Mexican jumping bean and can normally found everywhere he shouldn't be .  Every once in a while, though, he needs a cat nap with Nana.....and I get to indulge in some snuggles.



Aww, so cute!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Soooooo............Steve and I found the cure for our empty nest syndrome .
> 
> We got the call tonight that our adoption application for these two cuties has been approved, and we will be welcoming them home later this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Violet & Dash
> 
> .   Two little sweethearts who were rescued by Fixed Fur Life, and needed to find a home together since Violet cries for her brother when they're separated (FFL actually declined several applicants who were willing to take just the male:  they were determined that these two would retain their family bond in their new furever home).
> 
> The are 9 weeks old and absolute bundles of energy.  When we met them on Sunday afternoon, though, they both laid back in our arms and snuggled right in (purring like little motorboats).  We were hooked.  With Jake gone, our house was painfully quiet......and after spending time with his little Moo over the course of his move, we knew it was time.  Our beloved Patches has been gone a year and a half now, and our hearts have healed enough to move forward.  These little rescues needed a loving home, and truly:  we need THEM.
> 
> So, my quiet life is poised to be not so quiet anymore!  Tomorrow I will spend my lunch hour picking up kitten chow, litter pans, cat toys, and whatever other cool stuff I can find in the pet supply store.  These little ones might be babies, but they are HUGE in comparison to Moo (who is virtually the same age).  The animal care staff at Pet Valu (where the kittens were featured on behalf of Fixed Fur Life) suspect from their size and colouring that they may have Maine Coon in their lineage somewhere:  if that's the case, they're going to be the size of small dogs.  Better make that kitten chow a super-sized bag .
> 
> @Callie made a very good point to me on Facebook tonight:  these two newest family members fit perfectly with my PTR title too!  Twice as Nice & Double the Fun, indeed  .



Oh my goodness, how cute!! Congrats!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I, too, had completely forgotten what it was like to have a kitten in the house (Jake was three when we adopted our beloved Patches.....so I also had a busy preschooler, so perhaps that's why the kitten didn't seem too bad?) and it definitely has been more work than I had remembered!  Dash eats CONSTANTLY.....I can't believe how much that little body can hold.  I am forever refilling water and food dishes, and a litter box for two definitely gets more action than a litter box for one .  They also haven't learned the "shake your toes off before you leap out" lesson yet  so my vacuum is getting a good workout .
> 
> Steve called me just a short time ago to let me know we've had our first housewares casualty:  one of the kittens managed to knock a photo frame off our night table and it didn't survive the fall.   Thankfully the glass didn't break but the frame is toast.  I am sure this is just the first of many....its a good thing they are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe your little guy is three already!!  I remember when you were posting about the excitement of his homecoming here on the boards and it seems like just yesterday!
> 
> That top pic is beyond adorable.....you can just see the spunk in his face .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....love the meme!!
> 
> Since you have had a chance to meet Violet up close, its only fitting for you to also meet Dash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet is behind him, snoozing away, but he was not feeling sleepy.  If she is resting while he is still wakeful, he's never far from her side.  It's funny, but the staff at the pet store that was housing them for Fixed Fur Life said that SHE cried for HIM anytime they were separated.  We find just the opposite:  she's okay running amok on her own, but if he can't find her......oh, its pitiful.  Such a sad little cry.   He might be the bigger and stronger of the two, but he's also got the softest heart I think.



Aww, I want twins!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

toystoryduo said:


> Your kittens are absolutely adorable!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately. I started a new job a few weeks ago, and we just got back from our Florida trip as well. We had a great time! We went to Aquatica, Sea World, and Epcot. It rained every single day, but it wasn't a washout, so we were still able to enjoy the parks and use our Sea World/Aquatica APs for the last time.
> 
> So glad you don't need a new air conditioner! We had some issues with our freezer before we left. Why do those types of things always seem to happen before a trip?
> 
> We're finally experiencing some fall like weather too. Glad you guys were safe from those tornadoes!  Hope you have a great time at your brother's birthday barbecue!



Welcome back!  Glad to hear you guys had a wonderful time in the not-so-sunny south despite the rain.  I hope the precipitation at least kept the crowds down for you.
Congrats on the new job!    I hope its going well so far (the first few weeks learning the ropes are always the worst) and that you are enjoying the new position .

The barbecue was less than enjoyable.....my sister and her family were there, and that never really goes well.  I used the kittens as an excuse and took an early leave .  It was nice to celebrate my big brother's special day and we had great weather, so those two things were positive at least!



klacey1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about how the brunch goes!! I am so excited Disney is jumping on the brunch bandwagon (albeit, at limited restaurants) and hope it's something they continue to offer.



I would love to see them roll out a few more festive holiday offerings as well .   We are keeping our eyes peeled in the hopes that another fun event might be released for bookings soon!



Lynne G said:


> Hah!  Saw that new brunch, ran it by the kids. And, we are a no.  Oh well.  We are still doing an early Trails End dinner the day we arrive.  May hit Disney Springs too.  We will see.  Kids are not much into Disney anymore.
> 
> So cute Ms. Violet wanted to snuggle.  You are right, kittens stay young and in a flash, they are an adult cat.  I always look at the eyes of the animals I buy.  Your two have great ones, both look like they will be nice cats, well wild young, though.
> 
> Counting down from double digits. 22, and counting down.  Sad will miss ya in the fall, but we will try real hard to say hello in December.  I am looking forward to that trip as much, maybe more, since it will be with the kids.



A Dismeet in December sounds awesome!   We should make a date to meet for dessert somewhere....Ghirardelli's or Sprinkles at Disney Springs, maybe?



chiamarie said:


> Gina, you crack me up; having more updates on those precious little cats on here than on Facebook.....having sibling cats is an adventure for sure....I can speak from experience.   And I hate how fast they grow up!  Mine are six, and approx. 16 pounds.



Those are big cats!!  Between them and the dog (or is that, dog*s*?) you must buy as many groceries for your pets as you do for yourself!  

  I do feel a bit like a proud new mother, wanting to show her babies off to the world.    Here's another one, just because I can't help myself (and not everyone here is on Facebook and gets a regular does of my crazy cat-ness):








pigletto said:


> Isn't the new weather delightful???!!! I didn't even realize how long we had been living with that thick humidity until I walked out and it wasn't there anymore! With the lack of humidity and rain storms on Saturday night I whipped out my pumpkin spice candle. Probably a little premature but I am so darn excited for Fall this year.
> 
> You are almost at the ONE MONTH mark!!
> 
> We are 25 days to Lake Placid, 47 to Orlando, and 106 to our Christmas cruise. What an exciting time of year .
> I've been reading the MNSSHP thread and getting so excited Gina! I'm trying not to read too much so some of it is a surprise, but our party will be a really busy one since we go on October 30th so we really need to stay on top of info and make a good party plan so we get to see and do the things we want.



I'm loving the arrival of the less intense weather.   20 degrees Celsius is just about perfect in my book.  I will admit, I have had to use the heated seat in the car on the way to work the last couple of days, though.....its been a bit brisk in the mornings!

And it's official........as of today, we are down to:

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





I can't WAIT to hear how you like the Halloween party.  Remind me again.....have you done the Christmas party on past trips, or is this a first hard ticket event for you guys?



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hope you enjoyed the BBQ. I too saw the holiday brunch which would be nice but we still have SW extras to buy yet and trying not to overspend



I bought our SeaWorld Quick Queue, our passes for the dolphin encounter tour, and our animal feeding trays online yesterday (via the pass member site) so I'm officially done for October.  No more purchases for this trip, I swear!   Hopefully you will get some great SW discounts on Black Friday.



Joanna71985 said:


> Yay!! I'm glad you were finally able to book Hoop (I think you're really going to enjoy it).
> 
> Aww, so cute!
> 
> Oh my goodness, how cute!! Congrats!
> 
> Aww, I want twins!



Thank Joanna!     They are a real hoot, that's for sure.  They were like two whirling dervishes last evening especially......I don't think I've ever seen them so active!  It eventually caught up to them, though, and Dash passed out just before I headed to bed.  Poor little bum was so tired, he was out like a light within seconds:


----------



## pigletto

Your kitty pictures make me miss having a kitty in our house Gina! They just look so soft and snuggly. I'm loving all the pictures 

We have been to MVMCP twice and I LOVED it. I am an absolute nut about the Christmas season though, and I love Disney, and I was there with my husband and kids. I mean really, it was the perfect trifecta. 
I keep hearing the Halloween party is better, and it just may be. I suspect the October 30th party we are going to will be much much busier than either of the MVMCP's we've been to though.

I love Disney at Christmas. I'm tempted to wait until December 2017 instead of August 2017 for our next trip. But the August dates work much better for my students and I am counting on a discount coming out from the not to be named travel agent that will make the Poly or Beach club a steal. If for some reason that doesn't work out, we will definitely move the trip to the week before Christmas in 2017. That feels like way too long to wait for the next trip though.


----------



## chiamarie

ha, yes, three pets is a rather full household.  And I dread going to petsmart every month; it sure feels like I spend more on them than on me.   And don't get me started on the fur.  Everywhere.  I've grown accustomed; but am slightly embarrassed whenever I have visitors....

But those kittens sure are cute! I'm slightly jealous of that fun stage they are at.   My cats just lay around and sleep all day.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Your kitty pictures make me miss having a kitty in our house Gina! They just look so soft and snuggly. I'm loving all the pictures
> 
> We have been to MVMCP twice and I LOVED it. I am an absolute nut about the Christmas season though, and I love Disney, and I was there with my husband and kids. I mean really, it was the perfect trifecta.
> I keep hearing the Halloween party is better, and it just may be. I suspect the October 30th party we are going to will be much much busier than either of the MVMCP's we've been to though.
> 
> I love Disney at Christmas. I'm tempted to wait until December 2017 instead of August 2017 for our next trip. But the August dates work much better for my students and I am counting on a discount coming out from the not to be named travel agent that will make the Poly or Beach club a steal. If for some reason that doesn't work out, we will definitely move the trip to the week before Christmas in 2017. That feels like way too long to wait for the next trip though.



I am beyond excited to see the differences between the Halloween party and the Christmas party.  Your October 30th party will be a sell-out, I'm sure, but many of the parties sell out in October so I don't think the 30th will necessarily be any busier than ours on the 16th and 23rd.  Considering I'm like you.....a Christmas girl at heart.....I am wondering if our MVMCP will end up being our favourite of the two events.  Time will tell!  And weather will play a factor, too, in the overall experience I am sure.  I am hoping no rain for both of us!  

We still haven't set any plans in motion for 2017 yet.....the jury is still out on when and how often.  We've actually got a few 'developments' happening right now that could impact our travel plans for next year.  I am long overdue for an update post for you guys, so I will try to get that up later today.  



chiamarie said:


> ha, yes, three pets is a rather full household.  And I dread going to petsmart every month; it sure feels like I spend more on them than on me.   And don't get me started on the fur.  Everywhere.  I've grown accustomed; but am slightly embarrassed whenever I have visitors....
> 
> But those kittens sure are cute! I'm slightly jealous of that fun stage they are at.   My cats just lay around and sleep all day.



I wouldn't be embarrassed of the fur for one single second.  It's all part of the charm of pet ownership.






My little ones still haven't started to shed yet.   It has been so long since I've had a kitten around, I'm not sure if that's due to their young age or maybe they won't be bad shedders?  (while I'd like the latter to be true, I'm guessing its more a case of my first hypothesis)

Enjoy the sleepy cat stage, as there are moments now when I yearn for that kind of peace in the house .    Violet has become adept at scaling my curtain panels like a feline version of Spiderman so she can look out the windows at the backyard.  It's a good thing she's only as big as a minute or else she'd tear right through the dang things.  And last night, when I curled up in bed to enjoy an episode of Big Bang Theory before tucking in the kittens, hell was out for recess.....they bounced and attacked and wrestled and rolled the entire time.  Don't even ask me what the show was about .   I eventually got some snuggles from Dash (he's definitely my cuddlebug of the two) but only a good case of the giggles from Violet's antics.  I can hardly imagine what it will be like when they both just curl up and sleep soundly next to me while I watch TV, though I know that will seem to come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Alright.....an update on what's been happening at the Bo-Bina house over the last few days.  As we whittle down the final month before our October trip, life has been anything but dull.  In fact, September's been quite possibly the strangest month of the last several years:

- Jake moved into his own apartment.
- We adopted two rascally kittens. 
- Our air conditional issues got us hot under the collar (literally) and ran us up a tidy repair bill.

Yesterday, we suffered a gas leak at our house (while we were both at work), so our neighbour called 911 and the fire department responded.  To make a long story short they shut off our gas temporarily, made the repair, and returned last evening to turn our gas back on.  Our precious neighbours (those that called to report the leak after detecting the smell of gas in the air) came over to give us a very animated report of all the excitement we missed:  animated because they are from Thailand and speak fairly broken English.  Steve had mentioned that the kittens were all riled up when he dropped back over to the house just before noon, so now we know why.

And speaking of Steve, he's been sent back to Michigan (yes, again) to work at his company's US-based plant in Plymouth.  Rather than it being a trouble-shooting and temporary (2-4 day) reassignment, however......this time its for 10-12 weeks.   Thankfully, his vacation weeks are safe but that means he will be away from Sunday afternoon to Friday night from now until late November or even early December.  It is a wonderful career move for Steve, as he will be acting as interim Operations Manager for that plant, but it truly stinks for us personally.  He hates being away and I hate him being gone.   With Jake no longer at home, we are both SUPER grateful that I have Violet and Dash as company while I'm otherwise alone for a very long stretch.  It almost seems providential now that those wee kittens came into our lives:  somehow I truly believe God knew I was going to need THEM as much as they needed US.

So, Steve left yesterday afternoon.  I found it hard to send him on his way this time.  There may have been a few tears.

And just because we haven't got enough going on right now, there is a bit more to the Michigan work story:  Steve has been offered the opportunity to take that position on a permanent basis if we are willing to relocate.   

Oh, what a decision this is going to be.

Career-wise, its a huge step up for Steve.  He will never have the opportunity to move into a similar role at the plant he works at now as my brother is the General Manager, and Magna won't allow for Steve to directly report to Dean (for obvious reasons).   Any additional promotions and that conflict is an issue.  In Michigan, the sky will be the limit.

Magna would handle securing work Visas for both Steve AND me, which is huge.  They would pay our moving expenses, arrange for health coverage for us, and even cover our real estate fees (assuming we choose to sell our house).  And of course, he'd get a nice raise AND get paid in US funds.  On the downside, it means a new country, a new community, a new job for me, and being 6+ hours away from Jake and my mom.  

So.....everything just feels completely out of place right now.  Every option we have feels partly right and partly wrong.  I know at some point we'll have that "a-ha" moment where the proper decision becomes crystal clear, but for now, our minds are a swirl of a million thoughts.  He's going to give himself a few weeks in the interim position and see how it goes before committing either way.   We were talking on the phone last night, and he joked that if the other plant were in Florida (or even South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama or Louisiana) the decision would be much less difficult to make .   

Otherwise, all else is good .  The October trip is fully organized and the December trip is coming together spectacularly.   We're down to 29 and 93 days on the countdowns.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  So much going on in your household.  

Hold tight, time will pass fast.  If you ever need a time to talk, just give me a call or send a text, and I'll call ya.  Been married to the military until 2 years ago, so not having DH at home was for many years, longest apart was almost 2 years, so I kinda know how you feel. 

And the move for a job is always a huge decision.  I guess you draw up the good and bad score board, and then decide.  6 hours drive is still less than a day to get home.  You'll still be close to the border, and well, I assume the weather will be somewhat the same.  My nephew's wife is from Canada, and now lives in the US.  She visits family for a few weeks over the year, and it's a much longer ride than you would have.  Sending good thoughts that the family decision is not too hard and will be the best for both of you.  Hugs.

HeHe, little Violet being the hell raiser.  A girl, of course!  And lucky Dash lets you cuddle.  My cats, when I was younger, never let us cuddle with them.  Pick them up, and carry them, but never snuggle.  Bed hog was one of them though, but always after you were sound asleep.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Wow, so many changes and a lot for you to think about! It isnt nice having to work away on a regular basis, especialy when its unexpected. About 10 years ago my DH was away 3 nights a week for a while and I was at home with 3 pre schoolers, who like your kittens were at least a good distraction from missing him! We had just moved away from my family as well which was hard at first but now so many years down the line we are all kind of adjusted to it.

Good luck with your decision, it is unsettling though having so much to consider!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And just because we haven't got enough going on right now, there is a bit more to the Michigan work story: Steve has been offered the opportunity to take that position on a permanent basis if we are willing to relocate.
> 
> Oh, what a decision this is going to be.



Wow - what a huge opportunity for you and Steve.  Are you a list maker?  Maybe a big pro's and con's list will help you sort out some of the decision?  I know for me that I absolutely hate change, so something like this would turn my hair gray with trying to make a decision.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And speaking of Steve, he's been sent back to Michigan (yes, again) to work at his company's US-based plant in Plymouth. Rather than it being a trouble-shooting and temporary (2-4 day) reassignment, however......this time its for 10-12 weeks. Thankfully, his vacation weeks are safe but that means he will be away from Sunday afternoon to Friday night from now until late November or even early December.



And I will now officially stop complaining about the crazy shifts that Tony works.  I don't think I could stand being away from him for the majority of the week.  But, you can watch all the girlie TV shows you want, hold the remote and have ice cream for dinner without worrying about strange looks from Steve!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina you need to stop booking holidays - everything starts happening as you are nearing your going away date!!

Well what an opportunity, and decision, for you and Steve. He might need to take you with him to see how the land lays (and stop you spending all that free time on the Dis and thinking of little extras to add yo your plans). I know you will have plenty to mull over, and wish you luck with that. You certainly have a lot going on


----------



## pigletto

That is a lot to process right now. I know I posted a lot about how hard it was the year dd went away for school and my husband was living in his work city Monday to Friday. We did that for a month shy of two years and it was very very hard. An end date is always a good thing so that you can muddle through the lonely weeks, knowing it won't be permanent. I'm glad you have the trips to look forward to as well. A bright spot to focus on when it's tough. 

I have no good advice on the offer ..only because I don't know what we would do either! We considered moving to DH's work town which is only 3 hours from family, but we ultimately chose to stay put. A large part of that decision was ds being so tied to this community and not wanting to uproot him. If it were just dh and I , I'm think we would have moved.. maybe? I learned a lot over those two years what HOME means to us. It might mean something different to you.. but wherever it is, that's where you will end up. Home might simply be with Steve wherever he is. Or maybe it's the community you are in now with friends and family too.
It's like you said.. those decisions aren't made overnight but over weeks or months of thinking. It will definitely be very clear at some point, especially as things unfold.


----------



## bankr63

Wow!  What a decision!

In life, as one chapter closes a new one opens.  This could be a very exciting opportunity.  It would be wonderful to have a crystal ball so you could see the future, no?

On the other hand, I would be leery of making any decision before November 8th.  We may be putting our timeshares on the market on November 9th and saying goodbye to the US for a few years depending on how things go that day (A+ has some VERY strong feelings about the politics right now). 

I am a strong believer in both fate and karma.  So lets hope that both are positive, whatever you decide!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Mrs. Doubtfire has a good suggestion I think ... for you to spend some time in Plymouth with Steve while you ponder this decision. Although visiting somewhere and living there can be very different things. What an exciting opportunity to be given though, and could be a big adventure, living in another country for a while. Would you consider taking your mother with you?


----------



## afan

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Gina you need to stop booking holidays - everything starts happening as you are nearing your going away date!!
> 
> Well what an opportunity, and decision, for you and Steve. He might need to take you with him to see how the land lays (and stop you spending all that free time on the Dis and thinking of little extras to add yo your plans). I know you will have plenty to mull over, and wish you luck with that. You certainly have a lot going on



I think the idea of you going with him is a good one, so you can see if you would even like it.  Possibly do some job hunting to see if you could even find one you would like.  You do have the advantage of Steve's job getting your work visa which is one less hindrance to a potential employer.  I know Michigan generally doesn't fair well during recessions because of the auto industry and I don't know how well it's doing as a whole.  I have family there, though on the western side and the UP.  Honestly, it's not a state I would want to live in, that's me coming from the west coast.  But having visited Toronto, I have a friend that lives in Etobicoke near the airport that I stayed with, I would rather stay in Ontario.  But again, I'm coming from the west.  MI is more conservative, catholic and church in general, farms and auto.  But Plymouth is between Ann Arbor and Detroit so it may be more suburbs and city.  My aunt and uncle lived in Flint after he was transferred to the GM plant there, and it was nice in the area they lived.  Maybe it's my family there that skews this too because I lived in NC outside of Charlotte for 6 years and I might as well have described NC except replace catholic with baptist and auto with racing and Plymouth with Kannapolis where I lived.  Haha.  But Charlotte tends to be more liberal to an extent because of all the transplants, my district had a democratic congressman.  But I digress.



bankr63 said:


> Wow!  What a decision!
> 
> In life, as one chapter closes a new one opens.  This could be a very exciting opportunity.  It would be wonderful to have a crystal ball so you could see the future, no?
> 
> On the other hand, I would be leery of making any decision before November 8th.  We may be putting our timeshares on the market on November 9th and saying goodbye to the US for a few years depending on how things go that day (A+ has some VERY strong feelings about the politics right now).
> 
> I am a strong believer in both fate and karma.  So lets hope that both are positive, whatever you decide!



This too!  Umm...I may be looking to move north.  Or as my friend suggested, since we're in Florida that week, spending election day at Universal, if it's bad we'll just stay there and send home for Dude and her cat Cody and stay in the world


----------



## ElenaJane

My goodness!  That is quite a lot to process.  It is interesting that this opportunity to move presents itself right when Jake has officially moved out. And also the same year that you were looking to spread your wings at a different job as well.  Maybe that also didn't work out for a reason!  Sometimes interpreting the Universe's messages to us is so confusing!  But, yeah, duh, if the job was in Florida the message would be loud and clear!!  Will the kittens be given Visas too?


----------



## DontRushMe

I don't post much, but I have read all of your reports and follow your trips.  I happen to live in Michigan and happen to be about 30 minutes from Plymouth and have lived here all my life. If you have any questions or if you do end up coming to Michigan for an exploring visit I would be glad to help you plan or help anyway I can.  Good Luck on your decision!


----------



## pattyw

So the important question is- would you be moving to a city that is near an airport with cheap fares to Orlando?   It's a very tough decision, but it is at a good time- no worries about having to pull a child out of school and into a new one.  Congrats to Steve!


----------



## Monykalyn

Wow-that is some news! Moving like that is a huge hard decision and there will always be "what-ifs" no matter the ultimate decision. I have lived in MI too-loved it (in Grand Rapids) in high school. Great beaches in summer on MI side of lake. I have lived in North Dakota, Michigan, Florida (temporary), Texas, Arkansas and Missouri-Texas, Arkansas and moving from and to MO happened since been married and having kids. I loved my house and neighborhood in texas and arkansas and cried on leaving both. Leaving those states to move "home" to missouri ultimately was the right decision(we moved to this same town twice-2nd time finally stuck LOL). Each time move occurred because of job opportunity for DH, and advancement possibilities.  We are only 2-3 hours from family now instead of a plane or days drive away-but we have younger kids. 
Maybe Jake can live/rent your house while you guys move to the states? Although I agree no hasty decisions until after November...otherwise may see mass exodus of States peeps trying to get to Canada


----------



## Joanna71985

Wow! That's a big decision. I know it will all work out though


----------



## JenLanDisney

pattyw said:


> So the important question is- would you be moving to a city that is near an airport with cheap fares to Orlando?   It's a very tough decision, but it is at a good time- no worries about having to pull a child out of school and into a new one.  Congrats to Steve!



I admit thinking the same thing about access to Disney when we moved to another state a few years back!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Wow!  So much going on in your household.
> 
> Hold tight, time will pass fast.  If you ever need a time to talk, just give me a call or send a text, and I'll call ya.  Been married to the military until 2 years ago, so not having DH at home was for many years, longest apart was almost 2 years, so I kinda know how you feel.
> 
> And the move for a job is always a huge decision.  I guess you draw up the good and bad score board, and then decide.  6 hours drive is still less than a day to get home.  You'll still be close to the border, and well, I assume the weather will be somewhat the same.  My nephew's wife is from Canada, and now lives in the US.  She visits family for a few weeks over the year, and it's a much longer ride than you would have.  Sending good thoughts that the family decision is not too hard and will be the best for both of you.  Hugs.
> 
> HeHe, little Violet being the hell raiser.  A girl, of course!  And lucky Dash lets you cuddle.  My cats, when I was younger, never let us cuddle with them.  Pick them up, and carry them, but never snuggle.  Bed hog was one of them though, but always after you were sound asleep.



Thanks Lynne .  You military wives deserve a special place in heaven.....here I am, bemoaning the fact that he is away for 5 weeks but I still (should) get to see him on weekends.  You and the other spouses go months or years on end and still trundle along.  I don't know how you do it.

Violet's newest trick is to take the screen from the drain in the bathtub and bat it around the main floor of the house.  She also managed to "accidentally" knock poor dash off the side of the tub while I was showering this morning right smack-dab into the water from the shower.  Poor little devil got a direct soaking and looked like a drowned rat.  That wee miss is definitely the one to watch.....sweet face or not!!  LOL

Oh, and did I mention she ripped my tablecloth from the table 8 TIMES before I left for work this morning?  








scottishgirl1 said:


> Wow, so many changes and a lot for you to think about! It isnt nice having to work away on a regular basis, especialy when its unexpected. About 10 years ago my DH was away 3 nights a week for a while and I was at home with 3 pre schoolers, who like your kittens were at least a good distraction from missing him! We had just moved away from my family as well which was hard at first but now so many years down the line we are all kind of adjusted to it.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, it is unsettling though having so much to consider!



Thank you .  The indecision is what I am finding the hardest.  I'm the kind of girl who like to develop a plan and carry it out.  I said to Steve tonight, I don't care what the decision is but I just want a decision either way.  This "are we, or are we not?" is a killer.   We plan to go out for a nice dinner this weekend to see if we can come to a final conclusion on what we should do.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Wow - what a huge opportunity for you and Steve.  Are you a list maker?  Maybe a big pro's and con's list will help you sort out some of the decision?  I know for me that I absolutely hate change, so something like this would turn my hair gray with trying to make a decision.
> 
> And I will now officially stop complaining about the crazy shifts that Tony works.  I don't think I could stand being away from him for the majority of the week.  But, you can watch all the girlie TV shows you want, hold the remote and have ice cream for dinner without worrying about strange looks from Steve!



I made that list in my head ALL NIGHT LONG last night.  Not much sleeping but lots of mulling over the pros and cons.  I'm like you....I like predictability and familiarity.  Yet at the same time, I'm a firm believe that God sometimes puts opportunities in front of us for a reason, and its up to us to embrace them rather than run from them. 

I didn't have ice cream for dinner, but I did have a coffee and two smile cookies from Tim Hortons .  Oh, and a reheated piece of left-over pizza.  I feel like I'm a college student .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Gina you need to stop booking holidays - everything starts happening as you are nearing your going away date!!
> 
> Well what an opportunity, and decision, for you and Steve. He might need to take you with him to see how the land lays (and stop you spending all that free time on the Dis and thinking of little extras to add yo your plans). I know you will have plenty to mull over, and wish you luck with that. You certainly have a lot going on



I was hoping that the last few weeks before our trip would pass by quickly, but this kind of excitement was certainly not what I had in mind .

I am hoping to maybe go up later next week to get a tour of the area......his company actually suggested that I join him for a few days to explore the community and meet some of the folks he would be working with.  I have being doing some research on places to live, and have shortlisted a few properties that look like they'd be a good fit for us (we'd be looking more for a condo than a house).  The plan would be to check out a few of those a the same time, if he decides he wants to accept the job.



pigletto said:


> That is a lot to process right now. I know I posted a lot about how hard it was the year dd went away for school and my husband was living in his work city Monday to Friday. We did that for a month shy of two years and it was very very hard. An end date is always a good thing so that you can muddle through the lonely weeks, knowing it won't be permanent. I'm glad you have the trips to look forward to as well. A bright spot to focus on when it's tough.
> 
> I have no good advice on the offer ..only because I don't know what we would do either! We considered moving to DH's work town which is only 3 hours from family, but we ultimately chose to stay put. A large part of that decision was ds being so tied to this community and not wanting to uproot him. If it were just dh and I , I'm think we would have moved.. maybe? I learned a lot over those two years what HOME means to us. It might mean something different to you.. but wherever it is, that's where you will end up. Home might simply be with Steve wherever he is. Or maybe it's the community you are in now with friends and family too.
> It's like you said.. those decisions aren't made overnight but over weeks or months of thinking. It will definitely be very clear at some point, especially as things unfold.



I actually thought of you when Steve told me how many weeks he would be in the interim position.  I knew that you, especially, would relate to all the feelings I was experiencing.   I have to say, I truly appreciate all the warmth and understanding from all of you here on the boards.  How nice it is to get so muc non-judgemental support from friends .



bankr63 said:


> Wow!  What a decision!
> 
> In life, as one chapter closes a new one opens.  This could be a very exciting opportunity.  It would be wonderful to have a crystal ball so you could see the future, no?
> 
> On the other hand, I would be leery of making any decision before November 8th.  We may be putting our timeshares on the market on November 9th and saying goodbye to the US for a few years depending on how things go that day (A+ has some VERY strong feelings about the politics right now).
> 
> I am a strong believer in both fate and karma.  So lets hope that both are positive, whatever you decide!



Thanks Munro .  While I would like the luxury of waiting until the election results are in, I was told today that he needs to indicate his interest by next Wednesday.....so we will be making a bit of a leap of faith where politics are concerned.  I am sure the move wouldn't occur until closer to the new year, our decision will be made long before the votes are counted.

You really think you might sell your timeshares?  If you ever decide to list the SVR week, I may have someone who would be interested in buying (depending on your asking price).  Hopefully it won't get to that for you, but if it does, be sure to send me a PM.



Dynamoliz said:


> Mrs. Doubtfire has a good suggestion I think ... for you to spend some time in Plymouth with Steve while you ponder this decision. Although visiting somewhere and living there can be very different things. What an exciting opportunity to be given though, and could be a big adventure, living in another country for a while. Would you consider taking your mother with you?



Mom flatly refuses to go, though I gave her a sincere offer to come along.  She doesn't want to be that far away from where my dad is buried.  It is important to her to be able to visit the cemetery regularly, and I understand that need.  If we decide to accept the transfer, though, I'm going to need one fantastic long-distance plan! 



afan said:


> I think the idea of you going with him is a good one, so you can see if you would even like it.  Possibly do some job hunting to see if you could even find one you would like.  You do have the advantage of Steve's job getting your work visa which is one less hindrance to a potential employer.  I know Michigan generally doesn't fair well during recessions because of the auto industry and I don't know how well it's doing as a whole.  I have family there, though on the western side and the UP.  Honestly, it's not a state I would want to live in, that's me coming from the west coast.  But having visited Toronto, I have a friend that lives in Etobicoke near the airport that I stayed with, I would rather stay in Ontario.  But again, I'm coming from the west.  MI is more conservative, catholic and church in general, farms and auto.  But Plymouth is between Ann Arbor and Detroit so it may be more suburbs and city.  My aunt and uncle lived in Flint after he was transferred to the GM plant there, and it was nice in the area they lived.  Maybe it's my family there that skews this too because I lived in NC outside of Charlotte for 6 years and I might as well have described NC except replace catholic with baptist and auto with racing and Plymouth with Kannapolis where I lived.  Haha.  But Charlotte tends to be more liberal to an extent because of all the transplants, my district had a democratic congressman.  But I digress.
> 
> This too!  Umm...I may be looking to move north.  Or as my friend suggested, since we're in Florida that week, spending election day at Universal, if it's bad we'll just stay there and send home for Dude and her cat Cody and stay in the world



Michigan would not have been my first choice in American locations to put down roots (if nothing else, its way too cold ), but alas......that is where Steve's company set up camp.  I don't necessarily mind the conservative, traditional lifestyle as I'm a rather conservative, traditional girl myself .   I am no fan of Detroit (its a little too rough around the edges for me) but I'm hoping the Plymouth area has more charm. 



ElenaJane said:


> My goodness!  That is quite a lot to process.  It is interesting that this opportunity to move presents itself right when Jake has officially moved out. And also the same year that you were looking to spread your wings at a different job as well.  Maybe that also didn't work out for a reason!  Sometimes interpreting the Universe's messages to us is so confusing!  But, yeah, duh, if the job was in Florida the message would be loud and clear!!  Will the kittens be given Visas too?



The timeliness and circumstances of this opportunity has not escaped us.  Almost like it was meant to be, isn't it? 

The kittens will absolutely be joining us if we decide to make Michigan our new home.   We could never leave the little bums behind.








DontRushMe said:


> I don't post much, but I have read all of your reports and follow your trips.  I happen to live in Michigan and happen to be about 30 minutes from Plymouth and have lived here all my life. If you have any questions or if you do end up coming to Michigan for an exploring visit I would be glad to help you plan or help anyway I can.  Good Luck on your decision!



@DontRushMe , that's an offer I may just take you up on!  If we decide to accept the transfer, I will most definitely send you a PM.  I'd love to get the inside scoop from someone who is "in the know" .



pattyw said:


> So the important question is- would you be moving to a city that is near an airport with cheap fares to Orlando?   It's a very tough decision, but it is at a good time- no worries about having to pull a child out of school and into a new one.  Congrats to Steve!



LOL, we actually discussed that the other night when we were talking on the phone .  I'm not ashamed to admit that its an important consideration for us.  We would be very close to both Detroit and Flint, but unfortunately Jetblue does not fly nonstop out of either (or at all out of Flint) .



Monykalyn said:


> Wow-that is some news! Moving like that is a huge hard decision and there will always be "what-ifs" no matter the ultimate decision. I have lived in MI too-loved it (in Grand Rapids) in high school. Great beaches in summer on MI side of lake. I have lived in North Dakota, Michigan, Florida (temporary), Texas, Arkansas and Missouri-Texas, Arkansas and moving from and to MO happened since been married and having kids. I loved my house and neighborhood in texas and arkansas and cried on leaving both. Leaving those states to move "home" to missouri ultimately was the right decision(we moved to this same town twice-2nd time finally stuck LOL). Each time move occurred because of job opportunity for DH, and advancement possibilities.  We are only 2-3 hours from family now instead of a plane or days drive away-but we have younger kids.
> Maybe Jake can live/rent your house while you guys move to the states? Although I agree no hasty decisions until after November...otherwise may see mass exodus of States peeps trying to get to Canada



We thought about Jake taking over our house as well, but its further away (by a half hour or more) from where he works and I don't think he's ready for the maintenance that a home requires.  We have a reasonably large yard with a zillion mature trees which means lots of mowing, trimming and raking, none of which compliment his busy lifestyle.   You know what one of the silly things is that I am worried about?  I would have to get my car there, which means driving through Toronto.....which I have never done!!  And a 7 hour car trip all alone .  It's all these little things that are keeping me up at night.



Joanna71985 said:


> Wow! That's a big decision. I know it will all work out though



Thanks Joanna .



JenLanDisney said:


> I admit thinking the same thing about access to Disney when we moved to another state a few years back!



I have heard positive reports from another Diser of flying from the Flint airport, but that leaves us with only Allegiant if we want non-stop.  I don't know anyone that's flown Allegiant so I'll have to do a little research on their seating options to see if they offer any kind of extra legroom.  First World Problems, I know!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

In trip planning news.....I made our fastpasses for the first party night this morning.  The pickin's were slim, but I got Haunted Mansion, Peter Pans Flight, and Jungle Cruise in that order.   Better than nothing.    Those pesky kitten walked all over my computer as I did so  (how Violet manages to step on the power button EVERY SINGLE TIME is beyond me! ) but eventually I got it done.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for getting some fast passes.  Keep looking, maybe at the 30 day mark, better ones will pop up.

I am in the teens now, and yet it seems close and far away at the same time.

Hehe, Violet is such a naughty cat.  Told ya, a girl.  Enough said.  LOL

I agree, like Kolby is going to spend some of her vacation house hunting, I think scoping out neighborhoods is a great idea.  Since most likely Steve will have a rental, check out commute times on a week day and weekend.  Are stores and places you need near where you want to live?  Quiet or not so quiet.  Talk with workers there, I am sure some of them grew up local, and can tell you were is not so good, and more of the lay of the land.  I have a unit of where I work in Detriot.  I do not think I would like living there, as have done some travel there.  If you would like some local from there, I can ask if they have any info I can share with ya. 

Hugs.  I always believe things work out for a reason.  Enjoy the weekend!  TGIF.


----------



## bankr63

One other thing to get some advice on might be your government pension.  Sure you don't really want to be thinking about retirement yet, but it would be good to know if a few years out of the Canadian workforce would impact on your CPP in the future.  It's those things that you don't think of that might have impacts further down the road. 

You know it doesn't look like much more than an average Toronto commute from Windsor to Plymouth.  Maybe you could keep a foot on both sides?  Of course wait times at the border might increase once The Donald builds the wall...


----------



## toystoryduo

Wow, Gina! You guys have a lot to think about and process. Sending a  and prayers your way as you guys make your decision. I'll add a little  too. It can't hurt, right?


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In trip planning news.....I made our fastpasses for the first party night this morning.  The pickin's were slim, but I got Haunted Mansion, Peter Pans Flight, and Jungle Cruise in that order.   Better than nothing.    Those pesky kitten walked all over my computer as I did so  (how Violet manages to step on the power button EVERY SINGLE TIME is beyond me! ) but eventually I got it done.


You did better than me and I had the 60 day advantage. I didn't do my research and didn't realize I should book the first fastpass for 3:30 to 4:30 to get three fastpasses on a party night. I grabbed a SDMT because it was important to ds, and then fiddled around with it for awhile. By the time I realized what I needed to do to book three, I couldn't get a SDMT if I moved it around. We missed it completely on our May trip as we couldn't get 30 day fastpasses and it was down for over an hour on the day we did rope drop and we got out of line after awhile. So it was pretty important to get it for ds. It just means we only have two fastpasses.

I'm getting a little concerned about how busy our party will be. October 31st just sold out, so I'm guessing our party on October 30th will be next. I know I just need a good plan, but I hate planning down to the minute. We will focus on entertainment and magic shots and trick or treating I think. I might as well make a party plan tonight since I am out of bed and wide awake for some reason.


----------



## Dynamoliz

Bankr63 has some interesting points. It looks like its about 45 mins from Windsor to Plymouth. 

Also, don't lose sleep over the thought of driving through Toronto. You'll be fine. Pick a lane that you can just sit in the entire way through. It might take you a bit longer than those who constantly switch lanes 'to get ahead!', but it will be less stressful and with any luck before you know it you'll be past the big city!


----------



## Lynne G

Just a funny for ya on this rainy day.  2 weeks to go........


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well, when the cats away the mice will play.  Seems fitting for more than one reason. 
 Sheesh, I go away to do a little work and you all add, IDK, maybe 6 or 8 pages. I guess that means I should sell my business and hang out here all day, every day. Actually, that would be preferred to the chaos that is my life. LOL. 

Hmm, so G might be moving south of the border????  Well, I love cross border shopping so count me in. I will happily drive you through TO if needed. If you're moving I better hurry up and make that road trip for chocolate and donuts.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Yay for getting some fast passes.  Keep looking, maybe at the 30 day mark, better ones will pop up.
> 
> I am in the teens now, and yet it seems close and far away at the same time.
> 
> Hehe, Violet is such a naughty cat.  Told ya, a girl.  Enough said.  LOL
> 
> I agree, like Kolby is going to spend some of her vacation house hunting, I think scoping out neighborhoods is a great idea.  Since most likely Steve will have a rental, check out commute times on a week day and weekend.  Are stores and places you need near where you want to live?  Quiet or not so quiet.  Talk with workers there, I am sure some of them grew up local, and can tell you were is not so good, and more of the lay of the land.  I have a unit of where I work in Detriot.  I do not think I would like living there, as have done some travel there.  If you would like some local from there, I can ask if they have any info I can share with ya.
> 
> Hugs.  I always believe things work out for a reason.  Enjoy the weekend!  TGIF.



I have a tentative trip planned to visit Plymouth over the first few days of October.  I booked off the Monday and Tuesday and am hoping to drive up with Steve on the Sunday (we can leave first thing in the morning) and then take the train home a few days later.  Not a lot of time, unfortunately, but there are kittens to be cared for and my job here at home.  I am already putting them in a bind with a 2.5 week vacation (the perils of being the only admin staff) so this is just adding insult to injury on an already difficult month.  LOL, its a good thing they love me .

We're officially at 23 days today.  With so much going on, I'm not even sure I'm really "excited" anymore.  Just weary.



bankr63 said:


> One other thing to get some advice on might be your government pension.  Sure you don't really want to be thinking about retirement yet, but it would be good to know if a few years out of the Canadian workforce would impact on your CPP in the future.  It's those things that you don't think of that might have impacts further down the road.
> 
> You know it doesn't look like much more than an average Toronto commute from Windsor to Plymouth.  Maybe you could keep a foot on both sides?  Of course wait times at the border might increase once The Donald builds the wall...



I think that commute would be a killer in the wintertime.  I despise my 4 km drive from home to the office....40 minutes would do me in .  



toystoryduo said:


> Wow, Gina! You guys have a lot to think about and process. Sending a  and prayers your way as you guys make your decision. I'll add a little  too. It can't hurt, right?



Thank you, my friend .  I'm never one to turn down prayers or pixie dust!



pigletto said:


> You did better than me and I had the 60 day advantage. I didn't do my research and didn't realize I should book the first fastpass for 3:30 to 4:30 to get three fastpasses on a party night. I grabbed a SDMT because it was important to ds, and then fiddled around with it for awhile. By the time I realized what I needed to do to book three, I couldn't get a SDMT if I moved it around. We missed it completely on our May trip as we couldn't get 30 day fastpasses and it was down for over an hour on the day we did rope drop and we got out of line after awhile. So it was pretty important to get it for ds. It just means we only have two fastpasses.
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about how busy our party will be. October 31st just sold out, so I'm guessing our party on October 30th will be next. I know I just need a good plan, but I hate planning down to the minute. We will focus on entertainment and magic shots and trick or treating I think. I might as well make a party plan tonight since I am out of bed and wide awake for some reason.



Honestly, even on a sold out party, you should still have a great time.....especially when your DS is old enough to be able to stay all the way to the end.  We found that last hour of the party was especially golden, especially for rides (Splash Mountain, Big Thunder, Pirates....all a walk-on).

I'm still a little bummed that BTMRR will be closed for refurb for the Halloween parties .  I love that ride, and it was especially fun after dark.



Dynamoliz said:


> Bankr63 has some interesting points. It looks like its about 45 mins from Windsor to Plymouth.
> 
> Also, don't lose sleep over the thought of driving through Toronto. You'll be fine. Pick a lane that you can just sit in the entire way through. It might take you a bit longer than those who constantly switch lanes 'to get ahead!', but it will be less stressful and with any luck before you know it you'll be past the big city!



You give some great advice.  I know the thought of it is probably worse than actually DOING it, but it still strikes a chord of fear in my heart.  My small-town-girl-ness is showing .



Lynne G said:


> Just a funny for ya on this rainy day.  2 weeks to go........



  

I love it!



dancin Disney style said:


> Well, when the cats away the mice will play.  Seems fitting for more than one reason.
> Sheesh, I go away to do a little work and you all add, IDK, maybe 6 or 8 pages. I guess that means I should sell my business and hang out here all day, every day. Actually, that would be preferred to the chaos that is my life. LOL.
> 
> Hmm, so G might be moving south of the border????  Well, I love cross border shopping so count me in. I will happily drive you through TO if needed. If you're moving I better hurry up and make that road trip for chocolate and donuts.



Okay, I'm sorely tempted to take you up on that offer, just for the entertainment value alone.  I'll provide all the Dooher's donuts and World's Finest Chocolate you can eat just to enjoy your company in the car for a few hours.  Seriously .

I have been rather worried about you this last little while.....I have been grateful to have you as a Facebook friend so I least know you're still alive when I don't see you here.  I hope the chaos you are experiencing is of the positive variety.   I was hoping that once you returned from the sunny south, life would slip back into a more comfortable (and less stressful) existence for you all.

As for cross border shopping....we would be only about a half hour from the Tanger Outlets in Howell.    I am smelling a Dismeet brewing!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We're officially at 23 days today. With so much going on, I'm not even sure I'm really "excited" anymore. Just weary.



Hang in there friend.  Major life decisions will be made when it is the right time.  If the move is the right thing to do, you'll know it.  And once the two of you are in your rental vehicle and the blazing Florida sun is hitting your face, you'll get excited again.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Gina, I know there is a lot on your mind right now, but time will pass, decisions will get easier, and well, lady, you will be on vacation before ya sneeze.  And, what an awesome time the two of you will have to relax and recharge in the Florida sun.  It is okay to not be as excited now, but when you have the car heading over the border to hitch a ride on an airplane, excitement will be warranted.  Hugs.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> Hang in there friend.  Major life decisions will be made when it is the right time.  If the move is the right thing to do, you'll know it.  And once the two of you are in your rental vehicle and the blazing Florida sun is hitting your face, you'll get excited again.



I think its particularly hard because we usually spend the last month before we leave talking endlessly together about all the fun things we want to do on our trip.  This time, he's 7 hours away and our nightly chats are filled with serious life discussions instead of happy pre-vacation chatter.   It's like the air has been let out of the excitement balloon.  But you're right, I'm sure once we're heading down the highway en route to the Buffalo airport, we'll find that excitement together again.  It's so close.....tomorrow is our 3-week mark....but in many ways, it still feels far off.



Lynne G said:


> Ah Gina, I know there is a lot on your mind right now, but time will pass, decisions will get easier, and well, lady, you will be on vacation before ya sneeze.  And, what an awesome time the two of you will have to relax and recharge in the Florida sun.  It is okay to not be as excited now, but when you have the car heading over the border to hitch a ride on an airplane, excitement will be warranted.  Hugs.



I can't thank you guys enough for being so kind and so supportive.   Your posts really lift me up when I'm feeling discouraged (which is a lot these days.....this living apart is for the birds).   I guess it doesn't help that I'm generally an immediate gratification kind of gal  .... I'm not so good at waiting, and there's a lot of patience required while everything sorts itself out.  Patience is a virtue I haven't yet quite perfected .


----------



## ArwenMarie

Hi Gina, Just caught up on your thread. Wow, lots of big decisions to make! Exciting stuff and I'm sure very stressful too in its own way. Sorry it's putting a drag on your trip chats with Steve, but I'm sure all of the excitement will bounce back. Congrats on the new kitties, I'm sure they are good company.


----------



## JenLanDisney

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think its particularly hard because we usually spend the last month before we leave talking endlessly together about all the fun things we want to do on our trip.  This time, he's 7 hours away and our nightly chats are filled with serious life discussions instead of happy pre-vacation chatter.   It's like the air has been let out of the excitement balloon.  But you're right, I'm sure once we're heading down the highway en route to the Buffalo airport, we'll find that excitement together again.  It's so close.....tomorrow is our 3-week mark....but in many ways, it still feels far off.
> .



How about setting aside 15 min at the end of each nightly conversation to talk about just the trip? That way you can end on a high note before bed? My husband used to travel for a different job, and we would have many nightly chats, too! It's a drag.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Hi Gina, Just caught up on your thread. Wow, lots of big decisions to make! Exciting stuff and I'm sure very stressful too in its own way. Sorry it's putting a drag on your trip chats with Steve, but I'm sure all of the excitement will bounce back. Congrats on the new kitties, I'm sure they are good company.



Thanks, my friend!  Oddly enough, you have been on my mind a lot over the last several days.  I was wondering how you were doing so it truly made my day that you dropped in here to say hello.    Not to pick a scab of an old wound, but have you maybe been able to reschedule your trip yet?



JenLanDisney said:


> How about setting aside 15 min at the end of each nightly conversation to talk about just the trip? That way you can end on a high note before bed? My husband used to travel for a different job, and we would have many nightly chats, too! It's a drag.



That sounds like a marvelous idea......unfortunately for us, he's been putting in some ridiculously long days this week and we haven't even managed a 15 minute talk on any evening since last week.  Most of our chats are quite late and painfully brief (and often interrupted by a call on his work phone), which has admittedly put me in a foul mood.   And he'll only be home for 36 hours this weekend, at most .   We are officially at 20 days until departure, which sounds close but seems eons away in my heart.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Confession time:  I have become a terrible trip reporter, and I know it. 






I can give you a whole laundry list of excuses (tops of which is that my mind has gone to mush, partly from the ever-constant swirl of thoughts and worries that whirl around my brain like a cranial hurricane) but the truth is, my biggest issue is the funk into which I have slipped.

I hate being away from Steve for days on end.  I hate it, hate it, HATE IT.  The kittens, God bless their little hearts, are the most lovable company but they are no replacement for my best friend.

I hate the unknowns that hang in the air right now.  I despise the indecision, the what-if's, the inability to plan and the stresses it causes to the people I care about most.   I am second guessing every decision and feeling obliged to justify every choice we make (boy, do some people ever feel entitled to share their opinions!!).

Probably worst of all is that I'm disappointed in myself as a person:  I would have liked to have thought I was strong enough and resilient enough to handle it all with a brave face.  Turns out I am weaker and more emotional than I ever gave myself credit for, and that makes me sad.  I wanted to believe my carefully structured and predictable life was an unsinkable ship and now feel more like a dinghy in a thunderstorm.   I find myself mind-weary more often than not.

That said.....we trundle onward toward this trip.  In my discouraged moments I think we should just cancel the darn thing, take the financial hit on the non-refundable aspects that we've already pre-purchased and use the time to figure out the answers to all the big questions that are staring us in the face.   At other points, I am thanking God that we have that oasis of togetherness on the horizon to cling to.  Let me tell you, I have become a master of indecision these last two weeks.

Today we are at the 30-day point for the second Halloween party, so I made our FP+ selections once I arrived at work and had ingested a few mouthfuls of my morning double-double (necessary for the clear thinking required when using MDE).   We have our Crystal Palace reservation at 4:45 pm on that second party day, so I only made two FP selections for that evening:  Buzz Lightyear before dinner and Meeting Mickey at Town Square afterward.   Hopefully our timing (both arriving and getting seated for our ADR) works as it should and we don't end up missing one of those Fastpass opportunities.  While I was at it, I was also able to modify our FP's slightly for the first party, swapping out Peter Pan's Flight (which was definitely not a priority) for Pirates of the Caribbean (which was not available when I booked our first party FP's a week ago).  So now our Fastpasses look like this:

Party 1:  Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Jungle Cruise
Party 2:  Buzz Lightyear & Mickey at Town Square

While I would have of course preferred 7DMT to be in that mix, I'm happy with those.  We missed meeting Mickey completely at last year's two parties, so it was important for us to know that we will have that chance with a FP this time around.

On a personal note, those rascally kittens continue to both keep me busy and make me smile.  I know a few of you get to see my (way-too-frequent) photo updates of their cuteness on Facebook, but for those who don't, here are a few recent shots of them:

Miss Violet, striking a ladylike pose






Mr. Dash, in his favourite sleeping spot:






And the two of them together, enjoying the comfort and companionship of a satisfying snooze.  That's Dash on the bottom, and little Violet draped over top:






I took them to the veterinarian for their shots on Wednesday afternoon, and Violet weighed in at 4.1 pounds while Dash tipped the scale at 5.1 pounds.  That's pretty big considering they were only 3 months old on the 8th of September.  The poor babies will be spayed and neutered on November 15th, two weeks after we return from our October trip and one month before we leave on our December adventures.

So, we trundle onward as the days slowly get x'd off the calendar.  Next week, at the official "two weeks go go" mark, I will start getting busier (sending in our villa special requests, confirming details for the kittens' care, etc.) which should make those last days pass a little more quickly.  

I will try to be a little more diligent on updates over the next 20 days.  Know how much I appreciate you all sticking with me, even when I have those kinds of days where I can't find enough inspiration to compose a long-overdue entry.  

@dancin Disney style may have to restart her daily posts of strange and unusual facts.  In fact, I think I'll kick us off with one:

In Colorado, state laws stipulate that any pet cat who is loose outside must have a tail-light 

. 

http://www.canidae.com/blog/2012/02/crazy-pet-laws-what-were-they-thinking/


----------



## Monykalyn

Sweet kitties! Love Dash's sleeping spot!  Tried to capture my bedraggled molting chicken in a photo so you could have good laugh but she is a bit skittish right now. Poor girl looks like someone tried to pluck her neck but missed and gave her a mullet hair (feather?) cut. They are getting extra treats (protein) right now as growing feathers is a serious business. At least it is still warm this year during molting-thought I was gonna have to get a chicken sweater for her last year.

Gina-I love your updates -but this should be fun for you not a source of dread/pressure. It takes more strength to want to consider all aspects/impacts of such a big decision vs just going with what only you want & discounting the impact the decision will have on others. It is really OK to be upset/stressed about all that is going on. When you are able to make that trip to see the potential new job area in person things may be clearer then too.

I forgot to mention we usually fly Allegiant to Florida (and Las vegas )-they do have extra legroom seats, but they fly into Sanford-~1 hour away from Orlando. Personally I don't mind as we always rent a car anyway, and the Sanford airport is soooo much easier to navigate!

 this weekend/upcoming week with pending decisions


----------



## Lynne G

Having the blues is always okay.  Missing someone you love is always hard.  While you may not feel like getting away right now, it will be better once you are on vacation.  In fact, I think you need vacation to clear your head, think happy thoughts, and relax.  Stress does no good to a body.

With that, no excuse or sorry is necessary.  Your posts are always informative, fun, and well, cute too.  HeHe, maybe those fur babies will be as big as my long gone now, Smokie.  He was a cinder gray tiger striped boy, that was 26 pounds.  Was such a lover too.  Bad thing, he got to be real heavy when he sat on you too long.  I actually like big cats.  I don't remember how much my cousin's main coon weighed.  I'll have to ask her one of these days.  He was a big boy though.  Very pretty, and had longer hair than Violet and Dash. 

So, a funny for this Friday:


----------



## ArwenMarie

I'm sorry you're missing Steve so badly. My husband has traveled for work about 60 nights a year (across 25 trips a year, so about two weeks a month get wrecked) He's had to do this since we've been married (so about 15 years). From my perspective, it has never gotten better. Sorry, probably not what you wanted to hear right now! It makes sense to me though, people get married to BE together, so we should pine for each other when we are apart. I do wish I was better at controlling the blues too, but now I just accept them. Things have gotten better now that the kids are older. Anyway, I have no advice but I wouldn't be too hard on yourself for feeling sad. 

We have maybe possibly sort-of set a date in January to make it down to Orlando (and use up those Disney tickets). But I'm not getting my hopes up until I am on the darn plane. Especially during cold and flu season! I guess I don't want to jinx anything lol


----------



## afan

Don't worry about a PTR and try not to worry about the little things.  You guys had a huge change and potential change thrown at you and if I'm remembering and reading right it was unexpected.  I know you were as used to the occasional time Steve had to work in MI as you could be but this is quite the life change and then to throw in a possible promotion and move.  And for this to most likely be the only way for him to move up without changing companies.  You are both allowed to feel what you feel and react how you react.

You know what they say about opinions and everyone having them, but I know it can get annoying.  It's also why I process things and talk with maybe 1 or 2 people while I'm making the decision and then I tell people.  Then I deal with the, but don't leave we'll miss you blah blah, but I know the decision I've made is the best for me.  To put my two cents in   there's really only 2-4 people that should have any opinion on this, you and Steve obviously and Jake and your mom.  I know there are other family members you see and visit but that's your core 4 and the only one's that need to be taken into account.  Oh and Dash and Violet of course, but they can easily adapt.

I also think that's the great thing about you being comfortable sharing things here is since it's not Florida no one is telling you to pack your bags and go running but have brought up information, things to consider and support.

I enjoy the group on your reports because you kind of get to know everyone a little which is so different from everywhere else on the boards.  I recognize names in threads I read a lot but I don't know anything other than they go to disney really.  Thank you all for that.

To end, I think I'm under 40 days or close to it.  I haven't looked.  And I'm supposed to run 11 miles tomorrow morning if my left foot/ankle muscles cooperate.  I'm ready to stop running so far and for my trip.  This will definitely be one and done for a half marathon anywhere, 10k is much easier.


----------



## dalmatian7

Hugs to you Gina. My husband  is away overnight almost two weeks every month and I am home with our DD 5 and a herd of cows and my own career and volunteering activities. . I think we are getting better at dealing with it over the past year. some days it feels totally insane. Right now we are in the process of building a house and getting ready to tear down a house so our weekend time together is even somewhat limited. I think you need to really look forward to your trip. Two uninterrupted weeks together sounds wonderful and I can only imagine what it will be like to recharge like that. You deserve it so keep repeating that!

I am sure you guys will be able to make the decision that works best for you.

Have the kitties bothered the minions at all? 

Again hugs, I know we did some major soul searching when my DH  got offered this job. While we didn't have to move, it required some other major changes in our life, but even in the rough days, it is worth it for our family.


----------



## Ritchielace

Catching up since I finally have a free morning. DH is away for a boys weekend and I am loving my quite time  Jake's and your new family members are the cutest kitties ever. Love their coloring Less than a month to go you have to be so excited!  Only on page 29 so more to catch up on but had to comment on those cute fur babies. So excited for you guys to enjoy having cats again.


----------



## pigletto

There is nothing that can make me feel more anxious than major decisions being up in the air. Nothing feels right for you right now, and I understand that. I think once you guys get on this upcoming trip you will have time to talk things out in detail. Long soaks in the hot tub, lots of sunshine, no every day distractions ..sounds like a perfect backdrop for making some big decisions and hashing out the details. 

Sending hugs.. just hang in there, it won't be this tough forever.


----------



## Ritchielace

And now I have caught up I see the shadows with this trip. Making such a huge decision is hard for everyone and with Steve being gone during the process makes it even more difficult. The people on here are here to support you so take the time you need and take care of yourself. You are totally allowed to slack off on here while you guys work things out. At least you know you will have 2 weeks with him all to yourself soon!  Good luck with everything and whatever you decide will be what is best for your family.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, I'm sorely tempted to take you up on that offer, just for the entertainment value alone.  I'll provide all the Dooher's donuts and World's Finest Chocolate you can eat just to enjoy your company in the car for a few hours.  Seriously .
> 
> I have been rather worried about you this last little while.....I have been grateful to have you as a Facebook friend so I least know you're still alive when I don't see you here.  I hope the chaos you are experiencing is of the positive variety.   I was hoping that once you returned from the sunny south, life would slip back into a more comfortable (and less stressful) existence for you all.
> 
> As for cross border shopping....we would be only about a half hour from the Tanger Outlets in Howell.    I am smelling a Dismeet brewing!


Seriously...Yes, I will drive you through TO if need be.  I take my Timmies tea large with double milk.  Donuts and chocolate fit perfectly with that.

I'm glad someone worries about me.  I'm certainly still alive.  Many have tried to bump me off but none have succeeded...yet.  The chaos is not really positive but it's not bad either.  Just over worked mainly.  I hired a new assistant (who I think will work out perfectly in time) but she requires a lot of training.  Problem is the training requires me to be hands on in that department but at the same time I have my own work to get done.  Kind of hard to do two jobs at the same time. Then toss in the annual fundraiser we started last year to honour GC's friend that passed and what you have is no free time and only a few minutes here and there to scan Facebook.  I am very happy to report that we raised over $12,500 this year that will be going to Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Confession time:  I have become a terrible  dinghy in a thunderstorm.






Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style may have to restart her daily posts of strange and unusual facts.  In fact, I think I'll kick us off with one:
> 
> In Colorado, state laws stipulate that any pet cat who is loose outside must have a tail-light
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.canidae.com/blog/2012/02/crazy-pet-laws-what-were-they-thinking/



How the heck do you attach a tail light to a cat and where does the break pedal go?


----------



## Ruthie5671

I've already given you unsolicited advice and pep.  I will continue to do so as long as you need it.  Even though we don't know each other in "real life" I have no doubt that you are a strong woman and can get through this.  But don't cancel the trip.  You and Steve need this time to be together and have fun.  You'll laugh, talk, eat, dress up and talk some more.  It will be fabulous.

In the spirit of @dancin Disney style, here are some weird laws only found here in the great state of Kentucky!!!

Throwing eggs at a public speaker can result in up to a year in prison.
In Lexington, it is illegal to carry an ice cream cone in your pocket.
In Frankfort (where I live), it is a crime to shoot off a policeman's tie.
It is illegal for a woman to wear a bathing suit on a highway unless she is escorted by two police officers or is armed with a club.

I think I might have to change some upcoming weekend plans!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ruthie5671 said:


> Throwing eggs at a public speaker can result in up to a year in prison.
> In Lexington, it is illegal to carry an ice cream cone in your pocket.
> In Frankfort (where I live), it is a crime to shoot off a policeman's tie.
> It is illegal for a woman to wear a bathing suit on a highway unless she is escorted by two police officers or is armed with a club.


  Apparently I'll be doing 5-10 in the Kentucky State Pen.


----------



## Joanna71985

No need to apologize! I can't imagine how much stress you're going through right now


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Sweet kitties! Love Dash's sleeping spot!  Tried to capture my bedraggled molting chicken in a photo so you could have good laugh but she is a bit skittish right now. Poor girl looks like someone tried to pluck her neck but missed and gave her a mullet hair (feather?) cut. They are getting extra treats (protein) right now as growing feathers is a serious business. At least it is still warm this year during molting-thought I was gonna have to get a chicken sweater for her last year.
> 
> Gina-I love your updates -but this should be fun for you not a source of dread/pressure. It takes more strength to want to consider all aspects/impacts of such a big decision vs just going with what only you want & discounting the impact the decision will have on others. It is really OK to be upset/stressed about all that is going on. When you are able to make that trip to see the potential new job area in person things may be clearer then too.
> 
> I forgot to mention we usually fly Allegiant to Florida (and Las vegas )-they do have extra legroom seats, but they fly into Sanford-~1 hour away from Orlando. Personally I don't mind as we always rent a car anyway, and the Sanford airport is soooo much easier to navigate!
> 
> this weekend/upcoming week with pending decisions



Oh, your poor little chicken!!  I hope you can still snap us a picture of her new 'do .... and if the weather happens to take a sharp turn and you do break out the chicken sweater, that's going to be a must-see! 

I am happy to report that I have emerged from the weekend with a vastly improved attitude and a much clearer head.  Steve had 24 hours at home and we savoured every second of it.   Video chats are nice (and I am grateful for that technology every single night), but there is NOTHING like having someone sitting next to you, holding your hand, and talking for hours while solving all the problems of the universe.

Sigh.  I miss him already.



Lynne G said:


> Having the blues is always okay.  Missing someone you love is always hard.  While you may not feel like getting away right now, it will be better once you are on vacation.  In fact, I think you need vacation to clear your head, think happy thoughts, and relax.  Stress does no good to a body.
> 
> With that, no excuse or sorry is necessary.  Your posts are always informative, fun, and well, cute too.  HeHe, maybe those fur babies will be as big as my long gone now, Smokie.  He was a cinder gray tiger striped boy, that was 26 pounds.  Was such a lover too.  Bad thing, he got to be real heavy when he sat on you too long.  I actually like big cats.  I don't remember how much my cousin's main coon weighed.  I'll have to ask her one of these days.  He was a big boy though.  Very pretty, and had longer hair than Violet and Dash.
> 
> So, a funny for this Friday:



I showed Steve your kitten meme and I'm sure the neighbours could hear him laughing .  Nothing like toilet humour to tickle a guy's funny bone.

My wee Violet isn't feeling so well today.  I am heading to the vet again this afternoon to get her checked out as she has become increasingly quiet over the weekend.  Her appetite has dwindled to almost nothing, and she just isn't herself.  I am not sure if its a reaction from her vaccinations last Wednesday, or if she picked up a bug (perhaps from another sick animal?) while we were there.  Regardless, she's not my little firecracker and I want to make sure there's nothing serious amiss.  Fingers crossed there's isn't anything major going on.



ArwenMarie said:


> I'm sorry you're missing Steve so badly. My husband has traveled for work about 60 nights a year (across 25 trips a year, so about two weeks a month get wrecked) He's had to do this since we've been married (so about 15 years). From my perspective, it has never gotten better. Sorry, probably not what you wanted to hear right now! It makes sense to me though, people get married to BE together, so we should pine for each other when we are apart. I do wish I was better at controlling the blues too, but now I just accept them. Things have gotten better now that the kids are older. Anyway, I have no advice but I wouldn't be too hard on yourself for feeling sad.
> 
> We have maybe possibly sort-of set a date in January to make it down to Orlando (and use up those Disney tickets). But I'm not getting my hopes up until I am on the darn plane. Especially during cold and flu season! I guess I don't want to jinx anything lol



Actually, knowing those kinds of absences bother other people too make me feel a little bit better.  Misery loves company, right?  (actually, it just reassures me that I'm not abnormal.......or at least not where that's concerned )

I am saying a prayer that your January plans go off without a hitch!  Be sure to amp up your daily intake of Vitamin C between now and then, just in case .



afan said:


> Don't worry about a PTR and try not to worry about the little things.  You guys had a huge change and potential change thrown at you and if I'm remembering and reading right it was unexpected.  I know you were as used to the occasional time Steve had to work in MI as you could be but this is quite the life change and then to throw in a possible promotion and move.  And for this to most likely be the only way for him to move up without changing companies.  You are both allowed to feel what you feel and react how you react.
> 
> You know what they say about opinions and everyone having them, but I know it can get annoying.  It's also why I process things and talk with maybe 1 or 2 people while I'm making the decision and then I tell people.  Then I deal with the, but don't leave we'll miss you blah blah, but I know the decision I've made is the best for me.  To put my two cents in   there's really only 2-4 people that should have any opinion on this, you and Steve obviously and Jake and your mom.  I know there are other family members you see and visit but that's your core 4 and the only one's that need to be taken into account.  Oh and Dash and Violet of course, but they can easily adapt.
> 
> I also think that's the great thing about you being comfortable sharing things here is since it's not Florida no one is telling you to pack your bags and go running but have brought up information, things to consider and support.
> 
> I enjoy the group on your reports because you kind of get to know everyone a little which is so different from everywhere else on the boards.  I recognize names in threads I read a lot but I don't know anything other than they go to disney really.  Thank you all for that.
> 
> To end, I think I'm under 40 days or close to it.  I haven't looked.  And I'm supposed to run 11 miles tomorrow morning if my left foot/ankle muscles cooperate.  I'm ready to stop running so far and for my trip.  This will definitely be one and done for a half marathon anywhere, 10k is much easier.



I do have the most awesome readers and contributors, don't I?  If I haven't told ya'll how grateful I am for each of you lately, let me take the opportunity to do so now:  YOU GUYS ROCK .  

11 miles.....OMG .  I consider myself pat-on-the-back-worthy when I manage a 4 km walk after dinner in the evenings .   I hope you will share pics of your shiny medallion after you complete the marathon!  That's as close as I'll ever get to seeing one.....there certainly won't ever be one hanging around MY neck, I can tell you that for certain.  Athletics have never been my gifting.

All the input, support, suggestions and thoughts to consider have been so very much appreciated.  Having you all as a sounding board has been a true blessing to me, and has helped me to keep my sanity during some crazy times indeed.   We hope to have some firm decisions.....and therefore some more concrete updates to share......before we leave for our October trip.  Fingers crossed.  



dalmatian7 said:


> Hugs to you Gina. My husband  is away overnight almost two weeks every month and I am home with our DD 5 and a herd of cows and my own career and volunteering activities. . I think we are getting better at dealing with it over the past year. some days it feels totally insane. Right now we are in the process of building a house and getting ready to tear down a house so our weekend time together is even somewhat limited. I think you need to really look forward to your trip. Two uninterrupted weeks together sounds wonderful and I can only imagine what it will be like to recharge like that. You deserve it so keep repeating that!
> 
> I am sure you guys will be able to make the decision that works best for you.
> 
> Have the kitties bothered the minions at all?
> 
> Again hugs, I know we did some major soul searching when my DH  got offered this job. While we didn't have to move, it required some other major changes in our life, but even in the rough days, it is worth it for our family.


Oh, those rascally kittens love to systematically tip over my expertly-arranged Minion conga line every single evening .  Usually its Violet that begins the demolition but Dash is beginning to find it super amusing as well.   Makes me laugh right out loud every time a little furry face appears between those yellow heads and Stuart or Kevin go tumbling down.
I don't know how you manage a job, the responsibilities of farming, and your husband's absence all while being a mom to a young daughter .  There has to be a special place in heaven for women like you!  



Ritchielace said:


> Catching up since I finally have a free morning. DH is away for a boys weekend and I am loving my quite time  Jake's and your new family members are the cutest kitties ever. Love their coloring Less than a month to go you have to be so excited!  Only on page 29 so more to catch up on but had to comment on those cute fur babies. So excited for you guys to enjoy having cats again.



It sure is fun to have the little ones in the house.  Much as my leather furniture is taking a beating  they are a true joy.  I can't imagine life without them now.



pigletto said:


> There is nothing that can make me feel more anxious than major decisions being up in the air. Nothing feels right for you right now, and I understand that. I think once you guys get on this upcoming trip you will have time to talk things out in detail. Long soaks in the hot tub, lots of sunshine, no every day distractions ..sounds like a perfect backdrop for making some big decisions and hashing out the details.
> 
> Sending hugs.. just hang in there, it won't be this tough forever.



Thanks, my friend.  You guys truly lift me up when I'm feeling low, and I am so grateful.



Ritchielace said:


> And now I have caught up I see the shadows with this trip. Making such a huge decision is hard for everyone and with Steve being gone during the process makes it even more difficult. The people on here are here to support you so take the time you need and take care of yourself. You are totally allowed to slack off on here while you guys work things out. At least you know you will have 2 weeks with him all to yourself soon!  Good luck with everything and whatever you decide will be what is best for your family.



Thank you .  And yeah, I must admit I'm looking forward to that oasis of time where we can just have some fun and relax together.  It can't come soon enough, that's for sure.



dancin Disney style said:


> Seriously...Yes, I will drive you through TO if need be.  I take my Timmies tea large with double milk.  Donuts and chocolate fit perfectly with that.
> 
> I'm glad someone worries about me.  I'm certainly still alive.  Many have tried to bump me off but none have succeeded...yet.  The chaos is not really positive but it's not bad either.  Just over worked mainly.  I hired a new assistant (who I think will work out perfectly in time) but she requires a lot of training.  Problem is the training requires me to be hands on in that department but at the same time I have my own work to get done.  Kind of hard to do two jobs at the same time. Then toss in the annual fundraiser we started last year to honour GC's friend that passed and what you have is no free time and only a few minutes here and there to scan Facebook.  I am very happy to report that we raised over $12,500 this year that will be going to Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 196795
> 
> How the heck do you attach a tail light to a cat and where does the break pedal go?


That is one AMAZING total you guys managed to raise .  The girls must be so incredibly proud of themselves, and what a beautiful way for them to honour their friend.   Those are some amazing young ladies you guys are raising.

Whether or not I end up calling on your for chauffeur duties, I will definitely take you up on that tea and treats date .  Once we're back from our October vacation, we'll make plans to get together before the snow flies  (if the Almanac is correct, that's coming sooner rather than later).  And if we end up being cooped up in my little Sonic as we cross Toronto, we'll just plan to enjoy a second round of yumminess .



Ruthie5671 said:


> I've already given you unsolicited advice and pep.  I will continue to do so as long as you need it.  Even though we don't know each other in "real life" I have no doubt that you are a strong woman and can get through this.  But don't cancel the trip.  You and Steve need this time to be together and have fun.  You'll laugh, talk, eat, dress up and talk some more.  It will be fabulous.
> 
> In the spirit of @dancin Disney style, here are some weird laws only found here in the great state of Kentucky!!!
> 
> Throwing eggs at a public speaker can result in up to a year in prison.
> In Lexington, it is illegal to carry an ice cream cone in your pocket.
> In Frankfort (where I live), it is a crime to shoot off a policeman's tie.
> It is illegal for a woman to wear a bathing suit on a highway unless she is escorted by two police officers or is armed with a club.
> 
> I think I might have to change some upcoming weekend plans!!!!!



I came to my senses sometime on Friday evening......unless we're hit by an unexpected catastrophe, the trip is on .  I've gotten over my pouting and we're full steam ahead.  I can't say I'm super excited just yet (probably because I'm a bit worried about Violet today especially) but I'm sure it will come.  Time is ticking and I'll soon be pulling out the suitcases......then it gets real.

As for your list of strange-but-true Kentucky laws, I can understand people wanting to throw eggs at a public speaker  but who on earth puts an ice cream cone in their pocket?  



dancin Disney style said:


> Apparently I'll be doing 5-10 in the Kentucky State Pen.



It would be hard to break the ice-cream-in-the-pocket habit, wouldn't it? 

Or are you prone to leaving your club at home when you are parading down the highway in your bikini?  



Joanna71985 said:


> No need to apologize! I can't imagine how much stress you're going through right now



Thanks Joanna .  At some point, though, its time to shed the stinky mood and move forward.  That's my mission for this week.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Whoops, almost forgot a countdown update:

17 days  and 81 days .

Why on earth do they seem so much closer all of a sudden?  

We did decide to cancel our night in Niagara Falls on our return home in October.  With Steve having to head back to Michigan after our trip, and the kittens to have to pick up from the caregiver, we figured it was worth being able to come home on that Friday night versus delaying our arrival back home until later the following day.  It will be a long day that day, for sure, but we'll plan accordingly.  It just seemed like the best decision under the current circumstances.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Glad to hear the trip is 100% on!


----------



## afan

Sadly the 11 miles didn't happen. Having a foot, ankle, leg muscle issue and I didn't want to make it worse.  Tried a jog on the driveway and it hurt so a few days off it is.  Scheduled a massage for next week to hopefully help, wishing I could have gotten one for this week but that's ok.

I will for sure post a picture with the medal.

Good thoughts for violet. It's never fun when a pet is sick since they can't tell us what's wrong.  

Just got my sharks v canucks ticket for Feb via presale.  Premium game and 12 years since my last nhl game sure have made prices go up. 87 ca or 65 us is nuts for row 10 upper level.


----------



## pattyw

Gina- The pre-trip blues is natural (at least for me) Between getting work & housework caught up (and it seems there's always chaos at work pre-vacation!) I always say why did I plan this trip???? But as soon as I rest myself in the airplane seat, all of that stress melts into- This is exactly why I did this!

As an aside- we just got back from our quick jaunt to Orlando.  We did Sea World, a day at EPCOT Food & Wine, and Halloween Horror Nights.  I'm the biggest horror wimp alive, but did really enjoy the night.  The RIP tour was well worth it(THX Gina for sharing your details from last year! and for the moral support that I would make it out) I just don't want to hear a chain saw for a very long time!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Gina, I know you said this already, but when do you guys need to make the decision about moving to Michigan by?


----------



## ArwenMarie

pattyw said:


> Gina- The pre-trip blues is natural (at least for me) Between getting work & housework caught up (and it seems there's always chaos at work pre-vacation!) I always say why did I plan this trip???? But as soon as I rest myself in the airplane seat, all of that stress melts into- This is exactly why I did this!
> 
> As an aside- we just got back from our quick jaunt to Orlando.  We did Sea World, a day at EPCOT Food & Wine, and Halloween Horror Nights.  I'm the biggest horror wimp alive, but did really enjoy the night.  The RIP tour was well worth it(THX Gina for sharing your details from last year! and for the moral support that I would make it out) I just don't want to hear a chain saw for a very long time!



I'm the same way. I'm excited until about a week before, then I kind of dread it, and then I'm super excited once we are finally on the plane (and through security which I hate!)


----------



## toystoryduo

*Gina*  <------------ (Surrounding you with hugs.)

I'm sorry for all of the stress you have been through lately, my friend. I am so glad that your trip is 100% on! I know you guys will have a wonderful time! It will give you a chance to have fun and decompress at the same time. 

Your kittens are absolutely adorable!  I hope Violet is feeling much better soon. 
Keep on keeping on, my friend. One day at a time. You and Steve have got this!  Sending prayers and  your way!


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear Violet was not feeling well.  I hope she is better and back to her mischief ways.

And yes, countdowns still counting.  While I know money has been spent for both, time away to relax is important.  Plus, cancelling now will also be costly, so I am glad you decided to stay the course.

Continued good thoughts and hugs.  I'll be saying hello from Epcot on Sunday.  I'll try to text you a picture, to hopefully get ya in the mood.  Well, and give the skinny on this year's party, as doing that next Thursday.

Stay happy my friend.  Things always have a way of working out.

And a funny, as hope Dash doesn't sleep there:


----------



## Joanna71985

Poor kitty! I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Glad to hear the trip is 100% on!



My pout-fest is over.....Steve is incredibly relieved .   When he called me last night, his first words were "Oh good!  You're smiling!" .

I posted this on his Facebook page today.....I it will bring him a giggle later this evening:








afan said:


> Sadly the 11 miles didn't happen. Having a foot, ankle, leg muscle issue and I didn't want to make it worse.  Tried a jog on the driveway and it hurt so a few days off it is.  Scheduled a massage for next week to hopefully help, wishing I could have gotten one for this week but that's ok.
> 
> I will for sure post a picture with the medal.
> 
> Good thoughts for violet. It's never fun when a pet is sick since they can't tell us what's wrong.
> 
> Just got my sharks v canucks ticket for Feb via presale.  Premium game and 12 years since my last nhl game sure have made prices go up. 87 ca or 65 us is nuts for row 10 upper level.


So sorry to hear about your foot and ankle issues.  Sending good thoughts your way that you are off and running (literally!) soon .

Sports tickets have definitely gone up a lot in price over the past few years.....we noted a significant difference in the price of an Orlando Magic game this December (they are playing our beloved Raptors when we are there for our Christmas trip, though our itinerary doesn't offer us the time to attend the game) compared to when we watched them at the Amway Center in 2012.  At least you have the exchange rate on your side, though!  



pattyw said:


> Gina- The pre-trip blues is natural (at least for me) Between getting work & housework caught up (and it seems there's always chaos at work pre-vacation!) I always say why did I plan this trip???? But as soon as I rest myself in the airplane seat, all of that stress melts into- This is exactly why I did this!
> 
> As an aside- we just got back from our quick jaunt to Orlando.  We did Sea World, a day at EPCOT Food & Wine, and Halloween Horror Nights.  I'm the biggest horror wimp alive, but did really enjoy the night.  The RIP tour was well worth it(THX Gina for sharing your details from last year! and for the moral support that I would make it out) I just don't want to hear a chain saw for a very long time!



I am so glad you enjoyed your night at HHN!  And also that you thought the RIP tour was a good value:  its a lot of money, so every time I recommend it, I cross my fingers that its a good experience.   It spoils a person, though, for the next time......its hard to imagine NOT having an RIP tour when taking in an HHN event.



ArwenMarie said:


> Gina, I know you said this already, but when do you guys need to make the decision about moving to Michigan by?



We hope to have some firm decisions made by the time we leave for our October trip.   Sooner if I have my way!  



ArwenMarie said:


> I'm the same way. I'm excited until about a week before, then I kind of dread it, and then I'm super excited once we are finally on the plane (and through security which I hate!)



I am hoping that I won't be worrying about the kittens the entire time......especially now that Violet has been having a bit of a setback.  I know they will be in good, loving hands.....but they're not MY hands.  Does that make sense?  I just don't want my babies to miss their momma.



toystoryduo said:


> *Gina*  <------------ (Surrounding you with hugs.)
> 
> I'm sorry for all of the stress you have been through lately, my friend. I am so glad that your trip is 100% on! I know you guys will have a wonderful time! It will give you a chance to have fun and decompress at the same time.
> 
> Your kittens are absolutely adorable!  I hope Violet is feeling much better soon.
> Keep on keeping on, my friend. One day at a time. You and Steve have got this!  Sending prayers and  your way!



Thank you for all the kindness, all the hugs, all the uplifting comments, and all the support .  You guys are seriously good for the soul.  



Lynne G said:


> Sorry to hear Violet was not feeling well.  I hope she is better and back to her mischief ways.
> 
> And yes, countdowns still counting.  While I know money has been spent for both, time away to relax is important.  Plus, cancelling now will also be costly, so I am glad you decided to stay the course.
> 
> Continued good thoughts and hugs.  I'll be saying hello from Epcot on Sunday.  I'll try to text you a picture, to hopefully get ya in the mood.  Well, and give the skinny on this year's party, as doing that next Thursday.
> 
> Stay happy my friend.  Things always have a way of working out.
> 
> And a funny, as hope Dash doesn't sleep there:



She was a bit better this morning.....nibbling away a bit (albeit a TINY bit) but hey, we've got to start somewhere.  I have introduced wet food at the vet's suggestion so I'm hoping that catches on.  Dash, little piggie that he is, inhales his portion like a vacuum cleaner and then tries to nose in on Violet's share.  I had to sequester poor Violet last night with her teeny plate of Whiskas so that Dash didn't push her out of the way and chow down.    She takes the lead on virtually every other aspect of their life together, but when it comes to food:  Dash is definitely the King.

I can't wait for your updates from Orlando!  How's that for jazzing up this thread?  There's nothing more fun than friend selfies and some food porn pics while we pass the time .

That picture made me literally laugh out loud.  Poor Dash had an "accident" this week, and learned a very important lesson:  little kittens should not walk along the toilet seat .   Lucky for him, momma was nearby with a nice dry towel and his pride took the worst of the soaking .  



Joanna71985 said:


> Poor kitty! I hope she feels better soon



Thanks Joanna!  I am anxious to get home to her this afternoon to see how she's doing.  I hope to find an empty food bowl and a perky face.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I came to my senses sometime on Friday evening......unless we're hit by an unexpected catastrophe, the trip is on . I've gotten over my pouting and we're full steam ahead. I can't say I'm super excited just yet (probably because I'm a bit worried about Violet today especially) but I'm sure it will come. Time is ticking and I'll soon be pulling out the suitcases......then it gets real.
> 
> As for your list of strange-but-true Kentucky laws, I can understand people wanting to throw eggs at a public speaker  but who on earth puts an ice cream cone in their pocket?



I'm glad you're feeling better and Ms. Violet is also perking up.  I'm sure she will be pulling down your curtains and knocking down more plants in no time.

I am not sure who might be putting an ice cream cone in their pocket.  I am going to take a guess at drunk fraternity guys.  Not that I have ever in my past had any interaction or knowledge of what a drunk fraternity guy may or may not do.


----------



## dalmatian7

I don't know how you manage a job, the responsibilities of farming, and your husband's absence all while being a mom to a young daughter . There has to be a special place in heaven for women like you! 

I am far from superwoman.  I have a lot of help..... family, friends, and neighbors.  

I hope your Violet is feeling better soon and I am so happy to hear your trip is a go!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better and Ms. Violet is also perking up.  I'm sure she will be pulling down your curtains and knocking down more plants in no time.
> 
> I am not sure who might be putting an ice cream cone in their pocket.  I am going to take a guess at drunk fraternity guys.  Not that I have ever in my past had any interaction or knowledge of what a drunk fraternity guy may or may not do.





dalmatian7 said:


> I don't know how you manage a job, the responsibilities of farming, and your husband's absence all while being a mom to a young daughter . There has to be a special place in heaven for women like you!
> 
> I am far from superwoman.  I have a lot of help..... family, friends, and neighbors.
> 
> I hope your Violet is feeling better soon and I am so happy to hear your trip is a go!



I am happy to report that Miss Violet is back to her happy, energetic and mischievous self  ... scaling my leather furniture , wrestling with her brother, and getting into trouble faster than I can get her out of it.   It's a relief to my heart to have her back to "normal".


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

For anyone who might be left reading (I wouldn't blame ya'll a bit if you'd long since left.....this PTR has turned into a real sleeper lately!!  ) I thought I'd drop in with my few free moments of the day and give you a little update.

We are officially sitting at 13 days until we leave for this next trip, and 77 days until our Christmas adventures.  While time was crawling by several months ago (or so it seemed), its flying faster than I can catch it now.  Well, for the most part anyway....the weeks seem long when I think of how much I miss my Steve.  It's like I'm suspended in two different measurements of time.

I called today to follow up with Fixed Fur Life regarding Violet and Dash's care for our October trip.  I left a message for them to call me, and hope to get the confirmation call from them either later today or over the weekend.  Beyond making sure the babies are in good hands, about all I have to do is pack for us beginning early next week.  I suspect I will spend Thanksgiving Day filling suitcases, since Steve won't be home as its not a statutory holiday in the USA (it will be a good way to occupy my mind and time once he returns to Michigan after the weekend).

Speaking of Michigan, its not _*100%*_ official just yet (still waiting on the receipt of the work Visas.....the company expects to receive Steve's around the end of October at the latest), but for all intents and purposes, we will be relocating on a permanent basis at the end of the year.   Steve's been ensuring the paperwork is all satisfied on his end, while I met with our real estate agent this week and the house will be on the market very soon.  We are in the process of finding a replacement for me at my office (Help Wanted:  Full Time Office Administrator), so I'll be training someone by the time I return from Orlando ... if not before.   We've commenced the initial search for communities in Michigan in which we might like to live, and I will be heading to the Plymouth area in early November to tour some properties and tour some of the available units.

It's been a crazy, emotional, busy, chaotic couple of weeks.  I, in particular, am suffering from a very strong mix of excitement and fear.   Steve's much more chill:  which is good, otherwise we'd both be falling apart every night .

In the midst of Violet's health issues, Steve's absence from home, preparing the house to be sold, and getting ready for our October trip, our December vacation also continues to come together in some pretty incredible ways.  My amazing co-conspirator has arranged for us to enjoy both a Wishes Cruise following our Hoop Dee Doo reservation and an Illuminations Cruise on a separate night from the Yacht Club (after we enjoy dinner at Beaches and Cream).   Let me tell you, I have never been more grateful to have a co-planner for that trip:  I'm sure the whole thing may have fallen apart otherwise, and we would have been spending the entire time by the pool at the Grande Vista .    Thanks to Kerry's wonderful ideas and inspiration, we've got an epic week all neatly planned out which has us enjoying the best of the holiday season in Orlando.   I owe that beautiful soul a hug and SO much more.

Just to keep things interesting, I have also been called as a juror for a local court case beginning on November 7th .    While I have no problem fulfilling my civic duty at any other time, I have to say.....the timing stinks.  I am literally only back one week from our October vacation, the kittens have their spaying and neutering the following week, and I should be working to train my replacement.  I am crossing my fingers that the individual being tried agrees to a plea bargain before the case commences and makes the whole thing moot.   Otherwise, perhaps they will just exclude me because I look weary .  One can hope, right?

So, that's my life in a nutshell right now.  Steve hopes to roll in around midnight tonight, and I'll have him for a whole 36 hours before he heads back for another work week.  I am taking comfort in the fact that we now have a date to work toward: even having our relocation still 3 months away, at least its better than the huge question mark which has been hanging above my head until now.

I hope you all are well!  I know @Lynne G is heading out on her trip already, so maybe she will indulge us in a photo or two to keep things interesting.  And of course, we're still waiting for pictures of @Monykalyn half-naked, semi-molting pet chicken.   Whatever you have planned, I hope you enjoy your weekend!


----------



## pattyw

Gina- A few days after we adopted our kitten, Milo, he acted very quiet.  He wouldn't run around just slept a lot.  He was eating, though.  DH figured it out- he must have jumped and hurt himself as he wouldn't jump up on anything.   Two days later, he was his old crazy kitten self.  Maybe Violet overdid it as well. Even now, he runs into chairs, falls off of furniture, etc. and them he seems a little stunned for a while.  Kids!


----------



## BonnieP

Hello Gina,
I've been reading along on all your recent trip plans. Now you have the huge decision on moving to Michigan and the short period of time you two have to make that decision. Seems like a great opportunity.

I know there would be no way I could have our house (workshop, barn) ready to sell that quickly-we've been in our house for 43 years. We have so many memories here and "stuff"-but it's just "stuff". I always say to my husband, "why do you need 11 hammers?" (but his tools are very organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




). You are one special person to be able to get *ALL* that done.....

By the way, your kittens are adorable! Pets can be comforting in so many ways. Glad Violet is feeling better.


----------



## bankr63

Yup, very glad to hear that Violet is back on her paws again!

I know that you will be making the best of whatever situation you are in; you seem to always find the good in everything.  Michigan will be a great experience, but I guess I will be missing (one of) my Canadian co-conspirator.  No one to wave to as I fly by Belleville on the 401 now.

I did have one thought, that may put you one step closer to being able to work in Florida as you approach "that age".  I have no idea if existing work visa holders have a leg up, but you will have a lot of the paperwork in place; like your US SSN.  A+ and I always joke that we are going to drive the trams at Disney when we retire; but that's a lot harder to dream about from this side of the border.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Congrats on making a decision! And congrats to Steve on the new position! Well, you certainly won't be bored over the next couple of months! How are your mom and Jake taking it? Will you be looking for a job too? 

I think you should just plead Mercy at jury duty  Tell them all you have on your plate and I think they will let you off. Is it a given that you serve if you get called? 

Your holiday trip sounds great!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, at least Ms. Violet is more herself.  Adjustment maybe?

Glad to hear a decision has been generally made.  Settling in a place you were not thinking of before is always stressful in the unknown. But for Steve to get a nice promotion, and maybe a different job for you will be a change you can embrace.  

Two more sleeps for me, then hopefully not a rainy start that we have been wet for days so far.  

Take care my friend, and before ya know it, we will get to say holiday wishes to in person.  If you have any room in either cruise, I would be happy to split the cost if there is room for 3.  

So have a great Friday night.  And a thought for ya:


----------



## got4boys

Congratulations on your upcoming move to Michigan.  (I'm from Indiana, and we'll be neighbors) 

I finally got a chance to catch up on your trip report. 

Lucky you on your December trip and getting such a great rate at Interval International. We stayed at Marriott Grand Vista last year at that time and it is a great resort. It is one of our go to resorts in Orlando.

We too are planning a trip to Florida pre Christmas, but only in Orlando on 12/16 and 12/24. 

One of these days we will have to meet...

I know next year 2017 we are planning around Labor Day - will be before (We usually are there at that time, its our anniversary). Hint...Hint.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well you are certainly on "full steam ahead" and I bet every day is just packed with all the things you have to do. 

I'm glad you have a little angel looking after your Christmas trip, the firework cruises will be wonderful. You both have so much to look forward to, and some big changes ahead - they say it keeps you young! Thinking of you both, hope you have a lovely 36 hours together


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That is one AMAZING total you guys managed to raise .  The girls must be so incredibly proud of themselves, and what a beautiful way for them to honour their friend.   Those are some amazing young ladies you guys are raising.
> 
> Whether or not I end up calling on your for chauffeur duties, I will definitely take you up on that tea and treats date .  Once we're back from our October vacation, we'll make plans to get together before the snow flies  (if the Almanac is correct, that's coming sooner rather than later).  And if we end up being cooped up in my little Sonic as we cross Toronto, we'll just plan to enjoy a second round of yumminess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hard to break the ice-cream-in-the-pocket habit, wouldn't it?
> 
> Or are you prone to leaving your club at home when you are parading down the highway in your bikini?


We were a little shocked to see the grand total.  This is GC and her friends that do it.  There are a couple of parents and dance teachers that also are involved.  We made a pretty big chunk of cash from a bake sale.  I think I could give the Cake Boss a run for his money after I baked 100+ cupcakes and 70 some cookies.  There are some private donors and a corporate sponsor.  The plans are now rolling ahead to the spring when we will start to raise money for next year.   GC still can't really talk about her friend that passed but I feel like this project is a good outlet for her.


I'm pretty sure that somewhere there is a 12 step program to deal with the ice cream in the pocket issue.  

You have to leave the club at home when on the highway in your bikini....after all where would you carry it?  Is it possible that law has something to do with a man wearing a speedo?

So you decided to move eh?  Congrats on that.  ROAD TRIP!!!!!   Kind of funny, DH was offered a job in Barbados.  He wants to go but I'm saying no way, no how.  He hardly even knows the guy that offered it to him plus it would be totally nuts to leave everything behind for some complete unknown.


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm glad that Violet is feeling better! And wow! Congrats on making a decision with the house. I'm sure it's all going to work out


----------



## Monykalyn

To aid in everyone's Monday - she's good for a laugh. She doesn't look as bad now- can see the white stuff(quills) where the new feathers are growing back. And she doesn't have her pretty long tail feathers either.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Speaking of Michigan, its not _*100%*_ official just yet (still waiting on the receipt of the work Visas.....the company expects to receive Steve's around the end of October at the latest), but for all intents and purposes, we will be relocating on a permanent basis at the end of the year. Steve's been ensuring the paperwork is all satisfied on his end, while I met with our real estate agent this week and the house will be on the market very soon. We are in the process of finding a replacement for me at my office (Help Wanted: Full Time Office Administrator), so I'll be training someone by the time I return from Orlando ... if not before. We've commenced the initial search for communities in Michigan in which we might like to live, and I will be heading to the Plymouth area in early November to tour some properties and tour some of the available units.



Congratulations on deciding to make the move. I know that you and Steve will be happy with the decision.  And now you won't have to worry about the Canadian dollar vs. American dollar issue any more.  And you'll get all kinds of new "American" holidays.  So many cool things for you to look forward to!


----------



## ElenaJane

Hey Gina!  I'm catching up on your thread.  Congratulations on making the decision about the move!  What a roller coaster of emotions...from your baby moving out, Steve working out of town, and then having to contemplate moving out of your you country!  2016 is quite a memorable year for you!  I think your Orlando trip with just you and Steve will be a necessity!   To just have a little cocoon with the two of you!  I think once you land and step out into the Florida sunshine, a lot of that stress will melt away!


----------



## nancipants

I'm glad you're not coming to Florida this week, Gina.


----------



## dalmatian7

Congrats on your decision and new adventure! I am sure it wasn't easy, but you will do great. You have a sunny attitude.  "Bloom where you are planted"


----------



## ArwenMarie

Just saying hi before the weekend! Hope all is well Gina and everyone!


----------



## Callie

Good luck with the pending move...You will be a few hours from my mom. So glad you have a trip to look forward too!

Also I just want everyone to know Gina is an amazing lady! She's been there on facebook for a few chats about kittens when I was missing my own, and dealing with her being sick. Super super super amazing person she is! Enjoy your trip! You BOTH deserve it


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I haven't read the PTR in a month or two--wow I missed a lot. I'm sorry you have to be away from your husband. I find that the absence is harder as we get older, I think. I used to own my own home before I was married (in an area with more crime than where we live now) and had zero concerns about it. Now my husband often is gone for a week at a time for work and I HATE being home alone at night with our two little girls. We live in an incredibly safe area, but I just feel on-edge from sun down to sun up. 

I'm glad to hear you made a decision. I can't imagine how tough it will be to say "goodbye for now" to your son and mom. 

I hope you enjoy your upcoming trip! The time away from Steve will make all those days spent together on the trip that much sweeter. 

We were in the World 9/3-9/10 and had a fabulous time. We rented a 4 bedroom home in the Indian Creek neighborhood and loved it. We really liked having the extra space so that each of our girls (8 months and 3 years old) could have their own room, the baby had a full size crib, and our nanny had her own room and bath. It was awesome to step right out onto the patio to jump in the pool when we felt like it. Plus super convenient to take the girls directly from the pool to the bathtub right after!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey everyone, finally taking a few moments to check in.  I am so sorry my updates have been so sporadic over the last few weeks.

Things have been crazy this week especially.  I had the stager over Monday night to give me directions on what to change in the house prior to putting it on the market, so every night thereafter has been spent re-organizing closets, putting away photographs, and moving around some furniture.  As soon as Steve's visa application is approved by the US government, the listing will become official and we can start looking for a home in Michigan (though we've already short-listed a few properties).   I hate this waiting.....quite honestly, its driving me slightly bonkers....but yet, I'm powerless to hasten the progress of the system.  So, fingers crossed that we get the green light sooner rather than later and my sanity gets saved .  

As for our trip.....well, we leave this coming Thursday and arrive one week from today.  I must admit I still have zero excitement about the whole thing, and haven't so much as packed a pair of underwear yet.  With the stresses of living apart 6 days out of 7, it just has been impossible to find the customary delight and anticipation in the last days before we travel.  It still seems almost irresponsible to be leaving when there's so much going on.  That said, I suppose I will have to drag out the luggage on Monday (though its Thanksgiving here in Canada, Steve will be long back in the USA as its not a holiday in the States) and begin the packing process. 

Thank you all for the lovely posts and messages.  I have read them all and they have brought me a smile.  I have had some rather dark and emotional days as we ride this emotional roller coaster that we seem to be on these days.  I know I should be posting more but I'm short on both inspiration and patience these days.  Maybe I'll feel better after a vacation.  

I have been keeping up on the effects of Hurricane Matthew, and thinking of all my Dis friends who either live in the area or who are currently on vacation there.  I have been praying that you all are staying safe and dry and as comfortable as possible while the storm rages through.   

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.  I will try and check in at least once more before we go.  Two more work days left for me (Tuesday and Wednesday) then we're off to Buffalo on Thursday.


----------



## dancin Disney style

What time are you picking me up on Thursday?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wow! I can't believe it's almost vacation time (and after all that, you both definitely deserve it) 

Hopefully I'll be able to meet you! I'll have to reread your itinerary


----------



## mandas08

Congrats on everything. So so much going on for you. Very excited for you on your upcoming move. It really sounds like it will be such a good thing for you two. It's crazy how the timing worked out, almost like it was meant to be. I'm sure the joy comes with a bit of pain saying goodbye to your comfort zone, Jake and your mother, but take peace in knowing you have given it alot of thought and the opportunities it will provide (hello more Florida trips lol)  You will be a few hours closer to us in Ohio . 

It is totally understandable that all of this has you feeling a bit out of sorts. I felt alot like you last year before our trip. We had just sold our house, had a bad inspection on one home we wanted, so walked away and then found another one to get outbid two days before leaving for vacation. Leaving for a 10 day vacation knowing we would have to move out of our house a week after we got home and then  move in with inlaws and put everything in storage with 2 little ones for an unknown time wasnt what I had imagined when I originally booked the trip. We spent almost every night of vaca looking for homes and watching some we like get swooped up because we were "stuck" on vacation. (the town we wanted normally sold with 2 days if the house was nice). 

Now looking back we made amazing memories and I am very glad we didn't end up canceling. It was a great distraction and we really did have a great time. Our dream home ended up coming on the market the day before we came home and we got to see it and are now living happily ever after in it  It's so true that things will happen as they should and somehow all the timing falls together . Unfortunately it's just hard for us to see it when everything feels to be spinning around us.

I hope you have a wonderful vacation and are able to relax and enjoy some much needed time together.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Hang in there Gina! 

House staging is not for the faint of heart lol. I'm sure you'll be great at it, and fingers crossed you get a buyer quickly once you put it on the market. 

Happy Last-Week-Before-Vacay!


----------



## scottishgirl1

I hope you have a wonderful vacation and that Orlando works its usual magic! Halloween is a great time to be there and at least you will be together for a while!


----------



## afan

Almost 2 months later I can schedule my Nexus interview!  If I wanted to do it in Seattle I would have to wait until March, or drive the 2 hours up to Blaine and go next Sunday   The letter says if approved I'll get my card in 8 to 10 days, so hopefully that means I'll be able to give the airlines my precheck number before I leave, first flight is Nov 3 so it'll be close.  No side trip to Vancouver though since it's a Sunday    I don't have a free Saturday to go up before the trip.  Excited to have it almost done though and will be super happy I have it when I go to Vancouver in Feb for the hockey game.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## sk8jdgca

afan said:


> Almost 2 months later I can schedule my Nexus interview!  If I wanted to do it in Seattle I would have to wait until March, or drive the 2 hours up to Blaine and go next Sunday   The letter says if approved I'll get my card in 8 to 10 days, so hopefully that means I'll be able to give the airlines my precheck number before I leave, first flight is Nov 3 so it'll be close.  No side trip to Vancouver though since it's a Sunday    I don't have a free Saturday to go up before the trip.  Excited to have it almost done though and will be super happy I have it when I go to Vancouver in Feb for the hockey game.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


You get your pre check number the next day in line


----------



## afan

sk8jdgca said:


> You get your pre check number the next day in line



From what I read for precheck it's the number on the nexus card, so unless that's available online before I get my card, which it didn't say, I would have to wait to get my card.


----------



## DontRushMe

Just a quick check in to say Happy Thanksgiving to you Canadians. I have been watching the weather and thinking of all in the path.  Gina I wish you the best vacation and hope you do get to enjoy it. Looking forward to your time in Michigan and hoping we get to meet in person. Seriously, give me a ring when you are in town, I will help in whatever way I can. Dawn


----------



## bankr63

Doris Day singing "Que Sera, Sera" is now ringing through my brain.  Perhaps you should catch that little earworm too!  Being a strong believer in the fates, I'm pretty sure everything will work out for you, so don't sweat the small stuff; or the big stuff either for that matter.  Everything that was fated to happen will happen and you will do what you need to do when you need to do it.

You're going on vacation in just under a week!  

Remember what Dr. Sidney Freedman once said "ladies and gentleman take my advice pull down your pants and slide on the ice"; he was a very wise Psychiatrist.  (okay he was a fictional character, but I still love the line).   

Oh, and Happy Turkey Day to you and your family Gina (and all the other Canuckles reading along)!  Hope the packing is coming along and providing some joy!


----------



## Ritchielace

Happy to hear you have come to the decision to move to Michigan. With that decided hopefully everything falls into place for your family. It's hard making big move like that but think of all the wonderful things that can come from something new! Keep smiling and enjoy your vacation


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina!  Remember me?! With school starting and some additional responsibilities at work, I've pretty much been a DIS no-show the last couple months!

I did want to pop back on and wish you a wonderful trip. I did a quick scan of all the posts I've missed and can't believe all the news, especially your move to Michigan! Wow! Although you are not in your usual pre-trip groove, I'm sure it will be a great break for you both and a chance to spend some real fun, quality time together!

I had mentioned we might also be in Orlando next weekend, but I had to cancel.  :-(  We had a couple unexpected expenses, and my son has a big school assignment due that Monday, so it just didn't seem like a good time to go. I'm very sorry I missed a possible DIS-meet with you guys.  Maybe some other trip...

We got a pretty good whack from Matthew. I have a tree down and the usual debris, and some water-damaged floors, plus we were without power for 3-4 days, but everything is back up now. And the kids are back at school, and I am back at work. Yay.

Again, have a wonderful trip! I look forward to reading all about it!


----------



## toystoryduo

Sending a  your way, my friend.

Congratulations on your upcoming move to Michigan! Sending prayers that everything goes smoothly for you guys. 

I hope you and Steve have an amazing trip! Enjoy your time together and enjoy that Florida sunshine!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Remember what Dr. Sidney Freedman once said "ladies and gentleman take my advice pull down your pants and slide on the ice"; he was a very wise Psychiatrist.  (okay he was a fictional character, but I still love the line).


MASH


----------



## Vestmama4

Hi Gina! 
Life has been so busy in my household that I haven't been on the boards in last few months. My kids keep me hopping for sure. But I just read through your trip report and I'm super happy for you. It sounds like you have some exciting personal changes up ahead and 2 wonderful trips planned. And I love seeing pics of your adorable kittens. I can not wait to hear all about this Oct trip. My family did a strictly Disney trip in September and had so much fun. We did one Halloween party (our first one ever) and loved it so much (we have done a Christmas party a few years ago and loved that as well.) We are going back to Orlando as well this Christmas, but we are going Dec 23-30. No Disney parks that trip, but probably a Seaworld and a possible Busch Gardens Tampa day. We are big Busch Gardens Williamsburg fans, so I've always wanted to see the park in Tampa. I so hope the weather is as nice/warm as it was last Christmas. 
 Safe travels and have such a great time!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope you guys have wonderful and relaxing trip together! Things will still be there when you return so I hope you are able to "let it go" enough to really relax and enjoy getting away (always easier said than done LOL).
Safe travels!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey everyone,
Thank you so much for each of your messages!  It's been a busy week but I'm finally on my last day of work before we leave .  4 pm can't come soon enough for this girl.  I am woefully lacking in both the focus and ambition departments!!

I am pretty much all packed except for the few items that can't be tossed in the suitcases until we're literally heading out the door.  The kittens were such a "help"  .... but they sure provided some much-appreciated comic relief while I sorted and organized:






Steve has officially signed his new contract yesterday, so we are praying that approval for his work visa comes through in short order.  Its probably a bit lofty to hope that it will be approved while we are away, but with a little luck the good news will come soon after we get home.  I have met with our realtor and her stager last week, and the house is prepared and ready for the market as soon as the work visa is in hand.   Its difficult to have so many obstacles in front of us that are totally out of our control, but like @bankr63 said.....whatever will be, will be from here.  Patience is a virtue (which I am working on, very diligently).

The weather is looking good so far for both weeks.  After last week's hurricane, a thunderstorm or two seems pretty manageable.   I'm not sweating the small stuff this time:  I'm going to be with my Steve, and that's all I care about.

Speaking of the big guy, he hopes to leave Michigan around noon today and begin the commute home.  Poor fella has a 7 hour drive today and will make another 4 hour drive to Buffalo tomorrow.  On a positive note, the pilgrimage to Buffalo will seem short in comparison to his now normal trek.

@Joanna71985 , if you have a day or two between the 14th and 28th that you might be free to meet up with us, shoot me a PM and we'll move mountains to make it happen!  Likewise to anyone else who might be in the area and would like to say hi (@nancipants , I'm looking at you!). @JaxDad sorry to hear you can't make the trip as you'd hoped .  Perhaps we'll have a chance to get together in December......or 2017 (dates to be announced.....too much going on right now to make any more decisions ).

@dancin Disney style , we'll honk and wave as we pass by your neck of the woods .   There will be Dooher's Donuts / World's Finest Chocolate / Coffee / Tea date before we officially relocate .   On a good note, you won't have to drive my little Sonic through Toronto (though I appreciated the offer more than you will every know!).  Because its more than 300 miles from our current home to our new community, Steve's company will magically relocate my vehicle on our behalf   .  That was my good news of this week.

So, my friends, once again this PTR took a whole different turn than what I anticipated when I first started.   I guess that's what makes life so much fun....the element of surprise!  I will try and check in as often as I can while we're enjoying our two weeks in the (hopefully) sunny south.  The excitement is finally beginning to blossom.


----------



## vrajewski10513

How exciting!! I hope you two have a wonderful vacation and I'm sure you guys will just be happy to be in each other's company for a week or so  much over due togetherness on the horizon! Try and relax a little before the craziness commences with the move!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sounds good! My current days off are Wed/Sat, so I probably will be at SeaWorld the 15th, 19th, 22nd, and 28th (but can be flexible for meeting up). I'll let you know closer to the dates


----------



## Raeven

Have a great vacation!


----------



## bankr63

Gee, 11 hours driving.  If Steve can get through that just envision that you would be 2/3 of the way to Disney from Michigan...  Maybe road trips will be in the future (que sera, sera)?

Have an absolutely wonderful time Gina and Steve.  I can't think of anyone more deserving of a nice break from their hectic lives...


----------



## Ruthie5671

You leave tomorrow!  You leave tomorrow!  Have a great trip.


----------



## pigletto

We just returned from our 5 days away and I am happy to see an update and to catch you before you leave. Have a fantastic time Gina and hopefully you can pop in once or twice to tell us you are having a fantastic time! 

16 days to go in this house and we are getting excited.
Safe travels to you and Steve!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Hope you have an AMAZING trip!!!  And hope all of your visa issues are taken care of while you're away, so you arrive home ready to go.


----------



## pepperandchips

Almost 4:00!!! Have a FANTASTIC, _relaxing_ vacation with Steve. And link us to your report when you get back  Safe travels and have fun!!!


----------



## ibob52

Cue a happy song ...

*Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay
My, oh my, what a wonderful day
Plenty of sunshine headin' my way
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay

Mister Bluebird's on my shoulder
It's the truth, it's actual
Ev'rything is satisfactual
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay
Wonderful feeling, wonderful day, yes sir!

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay
My, oh my, what a wonderful day
Plenty of sunshine headin' my way
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay

Mister Bluebird's on my shoulder
It's the truth, it's actual
Ev'rything is satisfactual
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay
Wonderful feeling, feeling this way

Mister Bluebird's on my shoulder
It is the truth, it's actual... huh?
Where is that bluebird? Mm-hm!
Ev'rything is satisfactual
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay

Music by Allie Wrubel
Lyrics by Ray Gilbert
Performed by James Baskett
© 1945 Walt Disney Music Company

Every one has a Laughing Place


*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Have a wonderful time Gina & Steve


----------



## toystoryduo

Have a wonderful, amazing, awesome, and relaxing trip, Gina and Steve!!!  Safe travels!!


----------



## grantclaire

It has been a great and exciting PTR.  Have a great vacation!


----------



## Callie

Do they make Steve drive back and forth right now? Poor guy!
Those kittens are perfect. Too bad you aren't in Michigan right now or I'd make the drive to watch those babies for you.


----------



## juniorbugman

Have a great vacation and enjoy every minute of it.  Judy


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels!  We will be crossing paths.  Time has been flying.


Glad to hear you have your decision made.  I am sure all will work out.  The weather has been great.  I had some issues with Disney with the hurricane, but am relaxing now, in a nice room at RPR.  Met with several Disers, so I am stoked to say hello to ya in December.  I may head to SW tomorrow.  Have to see what decor they have but am bummed only treats in weekends.  Had I known that, would have gone in Sunday.  Oh well.

Later.


----------



## mandas08

Safe travels, hope u have a wonderful trip


----------



## ArwenMarie

Can I tell you how crazy happy I am for you that they are going to relocate your car for you?!? That's awesome. Sometimes it's those things that make all of the difference  You sound like you have everything else under control as well, yay!

I wish you and Steve a wonderful wonderful two weeks in the nice warm weather in your happy place


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style , we'll honk and wave as we pass by your neck of the woods .   There will be Dooher's Donuts / World's Finest Chocolate / Coffee / Tea date before we officially relocate .   On a good note, you won't have to drive my little Sonic through Toronto (though I appreciated the offer more than you will every know!).  Because its more than 300 miles from our current home to our new community, Steve's company will magically relocate my vehicle on our behalf   .  That was my good news of this week.


 I'm crushed.....all I get is a honk and a wave. My bags are packed and I'm standing along side the QEW waiting for you. It's gonna be a long walk to Buffalo. 

I wondered why you were thinking of driving your car when you would have a moving van going to Michigan. Most people just put the car in the van too. Glad to hear that worry is off your plate.  

I may be heading to FL after all.  DH was just informed that he has a weeks vacation that he has to take. He actually wants to go away. I'm looking around to see if I can come up with something that will work for me to take even 5 days off.


----------



## got4boys

Safe Travels. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sympatico

Haven't posted much but have been keeping up with the reading. Hope you have a great trip. We'll be there for the last 4 days of your trip, will be watching to see if anyone plans to get together.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thank you everyone!  

I am wide awake before the crack of dawn, so I thought I'd take a few minutes and check in.  The trip is going very well so far....we had an excellent commute to Buffalo (only hitting nasty traffic once we arrived in Buffalo itself), a lovely meal at the Cheesecake Factory on Thursday night, and a very good stay at the Days Hotel (even being upgraded to a lovely business class room with some extra space and touch nicer finishings).   Yesterday's flight was pretty much smooth sailing the entire way and we arrived just after 9:30 am (which was 20 minutes or more ahead of schedule).  We picked up our car from Alamo (a black Chevy Malibu) .... skipping the counter thanks to online check in...... and were on our way.

The weather is great.....sunshiny and warm (though not too hot).  Our villa at Wyndham Cypress Palms was ready for us when we checked in at noon (having first stopped at Sweet Tomatoes for a filling yet healthy lunch) and we are very satisfied with our resort choice for this first week. While its not our beloved SVR, it is an excellent value for the price we paid and we will be very comfortable here for our first week of vacation.






After settling in yesterday and doing a little exploring around the grounds of WCP, we made a quick pilgrimage to Target for some basic supplies and breakfast foods.  We headed to Fort Wilderness early last evening and enjoyed a FABULOUS meal at Trail's End and our private carriage ride afterward.  While we had planned to stay for the Electric Water Parade and fireworks on the FW beach, we were just too incredibly tired to stick it out (our 4 am morning had caught up to us quickly) so we headed back to the resort and fell into bed.  As they say in the song, you gotta know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em.....and we were definitely needing to fold LOL!

Today has us heading to SeaWorld.....and its one of their Halloween Spooktacular days!   Steve is jazzed up to ride Mako for the first time, we will both be doing the Dolphin Encounter, and we hope have lunch in the Passmember Lounge.   The park opens at 9 am and we plan to be there for opening, especially since at least one of us can't seem to sleep in today .   The weather looks good for the most part:  sunny with maybe a thunderstorm this aft. With a little luck, that will just blow over and it will be smooth sailing and sunny skies for the entire day.

I am going to check in on my wee kittens later this morning.....I have been thinking of them and missing those little sweeties like crazy.  I hope they are settling in well with their caregiver, and not missing their momma too much.  I did buy them a couple of little things at Target yesterday (it is bad that the first souvenirs were bought for the cats? ) so hopefully they'll forgive me quickly when we get home.

It is beyond wonderful to have all this one-on-one, uninterrupted, special time with my Steve.  We are soaking it all up and simply loving every second of being able to be together.

I will do my best to check in again soon.  I hope all is well with ya'll!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you're there, settled and having a wonderful time. Enjoy!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Have a great vacation! I was supposed to go to SeaWorld today, but I wasn't feeling well (plus I overslept)


----------



## jump00

I feel like so many people here on the disboards- I'm away for awhile and look what I miss - Gina and Steve are moving to the USA!!!!!!!Our loss is their gain

Congrats on the job for Steve 
The new kittens are so adorable
Have a wonderful time in Orlando
Looking forward to your trip report when you get back
I will have to go back to your pre trip report to catch up

Take care and enjoy your trip 

Jump00


----------



## ArwenMarie

Glad you guys got there ok and are already diving into having tons of fun!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Happy Sunday everyone, just checking in to say hello.  After a hot and sunny morning, we are getting a little rain shower here so we're just chilling for an hour at the resort before we get into our costumes.  It's our first MNSSHP night and we are super excited! (though hoping that the weather doesn't dampen our enjoyment of the night....fingers crossed that the showers give way to some sunshiny skies for 4 pm) .

We had a blast yesterday at SeaWorld.   The Dolphin Encounter was 100% worth the money and one of our favourite parts of the day:






We also found our new favourite snack..........SeaWorld's version of a Dole Whip, but with the option for a much more impressive presentation:






Yes, that's a Dole Whip served in a pineapple......and it tasted just as good as it looked!

SeaWorld was very busy with all the guests who had come to enjoy the Spooktacular events, but even with the crowds it was super fun to see all the Halloween decor and see SeaWorld's unique take on the season.   The kids in their costumes were adorable and the staff working this event (especially those in the sea-inspired Spooktacular costumes) were having a ton of fun.   

Last night, after we were done at the park, we enjoyed an INCREDIBLE meal at Longhorns (Steve has found his new favourite place for steak in Florida).  Not only was the food amazing but our server was spectacular.  As we walked back to the resort from dinner, the "hot donuts now" sign was on at Krispy Kreme, so we topped off the night with a half dozen fresh donuts  and a nice soak in one of the resort hot tubs.   You can't ask for a nicer ending than that.

This morning, we took a quick tour of a portion of Disney Springs (heading there specifically to swap out our paper tickets to the plastic ones for the party so we can use them for our Fastpasses) and WOW, what a change from our last visit!  They have done a beautiful job in the conversion and we both agreed we would like to head back there again before our trip is over so we can explore all the other parts we didn't get a chance to see this morning.  

After lunch at Cici's pizza, that brings us to right now:  and its almost party prep time! (Steve is walking around in his peg leg and pirate socks as we speak )   Tonight is also our first time at the Hallowishes Dessert Party, so we are looking forward to enjoying that experience as well.   We're always up for something new .

I will try and drop back in and give you a quick party update sometime tomorrow.  We plan to sleep in after our late night, then ride the Orlando Eye sometime before our reservation at Pirates Dinner Adventure.    

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## afan

sk8jdgca said:


> You get your pre check number the next day in line



You were right!  Though they didn't tell me this morning at my appointment I would be able to get my number online, I just checked and it's already there, less than 5 hours after I left their office   They just told me that I would get my card in 7 to 10 business days.

I did make the US border guy smile but the Canadian lady wasn't phased when she asked if I had ever been fingerprinted before and I thought about it and said no, just my thumb at Disney with my ticket   Guess she's never been.


----------



## Joanna71985

Have fun at the party! I really want to do the dolphin tour (it sounds awesome!)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve is walking around in his peg leg and pirate socks as we speak


Just curious as to which state that's illegal?


----------



## ElenaJane

I am so happy to read that is sounds like you are having a great time!  I was hoping you could shake off the worries of the unknown for a little bit at least!  I hope Steve loved Mako!  It is one of our favorite coasters now.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, looks like nice enough weather with the dolphin.  Hope rain did not ruin your party.  Matthew ruined mine.  Could not reschedule, so no party for me this year.  Sad, but at least I got my money back.  Hope the rest of your vacation is as fun as the start.  Ready for more timely posts.


----------



## sk8jdgca

afan said:


> You were right!  Though they didn't tell me this morning at my appointment I would be able to get my number online, I just checked and it's already there, less than 5 hours after I left their office   They just told me that I would get my card in 7 to 10 business days.
> 
> I did make the US border guy smile but the Canadian lady wasn't phased when she asked if I had ever been fingerprinted before and I thought about it and said no, just my thumb at Disney with my ticket   Guess she's never been.


I had to call to get the numbers added to my plane ticket


----------



## ArwenMarie

Hope you had fun at the party! 

I'm loving these on-the-go updates!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I did buy them a couple of little things at Target yesterday (it is bad that the first souvenirs were bought for the cats? ) so hopefully they'll forgive me quickly when we get home.



I hope Jake doesn't read this - he won't be a very happy camper!!!  I'm sure he thinks that the first purchases of gifts should be for him!!!  

Glad you're having such a great time.  When does the stuffy collection begin for this trip?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Have fun at the party! I really want to do the dolphin tour (it sounds awesome!)



It's short and sweet, but so much fun (AND we got some great photos.....all free with our Photokey AP).  

And at only $13.50 per person with the pass member discount, it was super affordable too!



dancin Disney style said:


> Just curious as to which state that's illegal?



Hopefully not Florida .



ElenaJane said:


> I am so happy to read that is sounds like you are having a great time!  I was hoping you could shake off the worries of the unknown for a little bit at least!  I hope Steve loved Mako!  It is one of our favorite coasters now.


Steve loved, loved, LOVED Mako!!     He's still raving about it 3 days later!



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, looks like nice enough weather with the dolphin.  Hope rain did not ruin your party.  Matthew ruined mine.  Could not reschedule, so no party for me this year.  Sad, but at least I got my money back.  Hope the rest of your vacation is as fun as the start.  Ready for more timely posts.



Aw, I am so sorry that you couldn't reschedule your Halloween party .  We thought of you many times as we heard Matthew was roaring closer.   You'll just have to start planning another trip for next October and work in TWO parties to make up for missing this year .



ArwenMarie said:


> Hope you had fun at the party!
> 
> I'm loving these on-the-go updates!



The Halloween party was AWESOME!    We had a ball and didn't leave until the park closed at midnight.  I can't wait to do it all again on Sunday night!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I hope Jake doesn't read this - he won't be a very happy camper!!!  I'm sure he thinks that the first purchases of gifts should be for him!!!
> 
> Glad you're having such a great time.  When does the stuffy collection begin for this trip?



Fear not, we bought the boy a pair of fancy-schmancy shoes at the Nike Clearance Store yesterday.  They retail for $300 Canadian back home and we scooped them for $70.  And we bought a trio of candy corn mice for the furbabies yesterday too:  one for Violet, one for Dash, and we'll give the third to Jake's little Moo:






I have forbidden Steve to win any stuffies on this vacation......as it is, we will probably be donating most of my minion collection to the Firefighters Toy Drive knowing that we'll most likely have no room for them in our condo when we move to Michigan .   Hopefully my loss, though, will bring some much-deserved smiles on Christmas morning to some kids who need them much more than I do.  I will keep some of the smaller ones, but the biggies will likely be handed over to Santa and find new homes for the holidays.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

One quick update before we dash for the day......

The Halloween party was AMAZING!  The Hallowishes Dessert Party was lovely (awesome parade and fireworks views, great desserts) though we likely wouldn't do it again.   It just sucked up too much party time (pretty much 8:00 pm to 10:30 pm), especially for anyone doing just one party over the course of their trip.   We did enjoy it very much, though, and were glad we had that experience at least once.  Definitely some good memories made!  And the desserts......ohhhhhhhh so good :






Yesterday was a recuperation day, after our busy party night the evening prior.  We rode the Eye around noon:






....had lunch at Olive Garden, did some shopping at the Nike Clearance Store and Target, and then enjoyed Pirates Dinner Adventure (the special Vampirates show, hosted during the month of October in celebration of Halloween) last night:






Getting the chance to meet all the actors after the show was awesome!  

Today we're off to Sea Life Aquarium and Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in the morning, then its Capone's Dinner Theater tonight.

So far, the weather has been nothing short of superb ......hopefully Mother Nature continues to shine on us.  Steve's brother, sister-in-law, and their three kids arrive tonight, so we'll have some tag-alongs for the next week of our vacation.

I will try and check in again soon!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Those desserts are adorable!
Glad you are having good weather!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aww, that stinks about the Minions! But being able to help others is always a good thing 

Have fun at Capone's!! I can't wait to hear what you thought of it


----------



## AlexsMom29

I love your trip reports but I think this is the first one I'm getting in on before the whole thing is written!!! We will be there at the same time as you guys on this trip but only for a few days! We get there on sunday the 23rd amd will be there thru the 30th!! We are owners at Vistana as well, so maybe we will see ya around!  This trip for us is all about the sea world parks, sea world, discovery cove, busch gardens, aquatica!


----------



## Penguinempress

OMG, how cute are those desserts! So glad you're having a (much needed) fabulous trip!


----------



## scottishgirl1

Those desserts!!!!  And those cat toys are the cutest. Glad you are having such a wonderful time so far


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## Inhislove

I'm so glad you enjoyed the Dolphin Tour. We loved it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

AlexsMom29 said:


> I love your trip reports but I think this is the first one I'm getting in on before the whole thing is written!!! We will be there at the same time as you guys on this trip but only for a few days! We get there on sunday the 23rd amd will be there thru the 30th!! We are owners at Vistana as well, so maybe we will see ya around!  This trip for us is all about the sea world parks, sea world, discovery cove, busch gardens, aquatica!



Definitely say hello if you happen to see us there!  We are checking in today (wahoo!) so we'll be there when you arrive, leaving on the 28th.  We are regulars in the Fountains Pool and hot tubs in the evening hours .  If you happen to be in another section of the resort and want to meet up to at least say hello, shoot me a PM and we'll do our best to make it work .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Good morning all!

Just dropping in for a quick hello before we check out of Wyndham Cypress Palms and head over to our second home, the Sheraton Vistana Resort.  It's been a few days since I updated so I'm woefully overdue for a post.

Tuesday was a fantastic day with us touring Sea Life Aquarium (which was so empty we almost had the place to ourselves) and Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in the morning, and Capone's Dinner & Show in the evening.  Capone's was definitely the surprise delight of the trip:  it was FANTASTIC!!!  We had expected to have a good time, but we beat expectations and had an* incredible* time.  Our new favourite dinner show in Orlando, without question.  We WILL do this one again on a future trip.  And Uber?  We're the newest fans.   Under $12 for the return trip and well worth every penny.

On Wednesday, Steve's brother and his family arrived (well, actually they arrived Tuesday night, but late enough that we only enjoyed drinks until 1:30 am after we returned from Capone's) so we took Wednesday as a down day.  We enjoyed some shopping at the outlets, a nap, some pool time, and a lovely dinner at Maggiano's (so, SO good).   Steve was feeling a little......slow......that morning (someone overindulged in the alcohol department the night before  ) so it was a much-needed, much enjoyed break.  I think we were in bed by 10 pm that night.

Yesterday we introduced our family members to SeaWorld, and they loved every minute of their day!  Enough that I think they will head back there again today while we do our resort switch-over.   It was sure different touring the parks with little ones in tow, but we all had an incredible time.  Last night, Steve and I escaped for a lovely dinner at Texas de Brazil.....and again, it was nothing short of awesome!!  I suspect that will be a splurge for us on future trips as well.  It was the most lovely atmosphere, spectacular meats, great service, and just an all-around wonderful couple's night.  So far, we've hit several home runs on this trip where new experiences are concerned and (touch wood!) no duds.

Here's a few pics from the last several days of fun:

Sea Life Aquarium:






Steve's best Kung Fu Panda impression at Tussauds:






Milkshakes at Steak & Shake!:






Memories of Capone's:






Aunt Gina & Uncle Steve rockin' it out with the nieces and nephew:











And the whole works of us conquering SeaWorld!:






The weather continues to be absolutely grand, though tomorrow we're supposed to cool to the high 70's.  Perfect for Discovery Cove on Saturday and our second MNSSHP on Sunday.

I will try again check in again soon!


----------



## ArwenMarie

What a cute family!


----------



## dsmom

I don't know what camera you are using but your pictures are amazing. And I love that newspaper!  So glad you are having some much deserved fun. Can't wait to read more.   

Sea Life Aquarium:






Steve's best Kung Fu Panda impression at Tussauds:






Milkshakes at Steak & Shake!:






Memories of Capone's:






Aunt Gina & Uncle Steve rockin' it out with the nieces and nephew:











And the whole works of us conquering SeaWorld!:


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you are having a fun time. Kids let you enjoy everything all over again


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know what time you're planning on getting to MK on Sun. But I'll be working the castle show until 5:45


----------



## pigletto

It looks like you are having a fantastic time Gina. I am LOVING the updates and pictures. I have finally hit the giddy with excitement stage. Going to be a long week of waiting if I stay this anxious to get going.

Your nieces and nephews are adorable and it looks like you are all having a great time. Those blue skies too!! I can't wait. Trust me, it got waaayyy cooler around here since you left. It was a coats and light gloves kind of day today. Enjoy your sunshine.

Isn't amazing after all these trips there is still so many new things to see and do? While we enjoy old favourites, we look forward to the new things on every trip. I am so glad to hear how great you thought Capone's was! I knew that was one you were really looking forward to, so it's great that it didn't disappoint.
 There are quite a few new things packed into next week for us too. We pre-bought tickets for opening night of Dr Strange on CityWalk so we're excited to see that, and we will be trying out Congo River for the first time this trip. Other new experiences will be Halloween Horror Nights for DH and DD19, and MNSSHP for DS12 and I. Then we have a few new to us restaurants planned at O'Charley's, Mellow Mushroom, and Hash House a Go Go. If we get a good pool day we plan to spend an afternoon over at the HardRock Hotel pool which is new to us. And while small things.. we're all excited to try the Big Pink Donut and Butterbeer fudge. Can you believe we've not had the donut yet?!

Anyway.. my excitement is showing. I am off to start some packing and get back to the task of printing all of the reservations,                  coupons, tickets and vouchers. 
Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dsmom said:


> I don't know what camera you are using but your pictures are amazing. And I love that newspaper!  So glad you are having some much deserved fun. Can't wait to read more.



No fancy-schmancy camera for this girl.  It's just a Fuji Finepix S series.  It doesn't take the best pictures in the world, but it not bad either.  It's accompanied us on probably 8 (at least) of our 11 Florida trips so we've definitely got lots of mileage from it.  My new year's resolution is to replace it with my new Galaxy S7 Edge and go camera-less when we travel in 2017!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I don't know what time you're planning on getting to MK on Sun. But I'll be working the castle show until 5:45



We will be arriving for entry at 4 pm (God willing) as we have a 4:45 reservation for Crystal Palace.  If there's a chance we can say hello at some point, just tell me where and when to meet up with you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> It looks like you are having a fantastic time Gina. I am LOVING the updates and pictures. I have finally hit the giddy with excitement stage. Going to be a long week of waiting if I stay this anxious to get going.
> 
> Your nieces and nephews are adorable and it looks like you are all having a great time. Those blue skies too!! I can't wait. Trust me, it got waaayyy cooler around here since you left. It was a coats and light gloves kind of day today. Enjoy your sunshine.
> 
> Isn't amazing after all these trips there is still so many new things to see and do? While we enjoy old favourites, we look forward to the new things on every trip. I am so glad to hear how great you thought Capone's was! I knew that was one you were really looking forward to, so it's great that it didn't disappoint.
> There are quite a few new things packed into next week for us too. We pre-bought tickets for opening night of Dr Strange on CityWalk so we're excited to see that, and we will be trying out Congo River for the first time this trip. Other new experiences will be Halloween Horror Nights for DH and DD19, and MNSSHP for DS12 and I. Then we have a few new to us restaurants planned at O'Charley's, Mellow Mushroom, and Hash House a Go Go. If we get a good pool day we plan to spend an afternoon over at the HardRock Hotel pool which is new to us. And while small things.. we're all excited to try the Big Pink Donut and Butterbeer fudge. Can you believe we've not had the donut yet?!
> 
> Anyway.. my excitement is showing. I am off to start some packing and get back to the task of printing all of the reservations,                  coupons, tickets and vouchers.
> Have a great rest of the week!



I hear you on the excitement.....you guys are so deserving of a week of family fun!   The good news is, there's always so much to do during that final week that time simply FLIES by.  Your departure day will be here before you know it! 

I hope and pray that the weather we've been enjoying since we got here carries straight through the duration of your trip.  We've enjoyed almost nothing but sunshiny, cloudless skies and spectacularly warm weather..  I'm going to hate to go home:  my mom has been filling me in on the cold and rain that has plagued south eastern Ontario since we left.  If only we could bottle some of this weather and take it with us!!

I can't wait to hear your review on the Butterbeer fudge.  Its one of the items we somehow have missed on every single Universal trip thus far.  If you like it, I will be making it a must do at Christmas time .


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We will be arriving for entry at 4 pm (God willing) as we have a 4:45 reservation for Crystal Palace.  If there's a chance we can say hello at some point, just tell me where and when to meet up with you!



Ooo, love Crystal Palace (it's my favorite buffet)!

If all goes according to the schedule- I'm supposed to be with the PhilharMonic for their 3:55 set on Main Street (finishing up around 4:12), and then I'm at the castle for the last 2 shows. Usually I'm on the left side (facing the castle), but could potentially be on either ramp. Hopefully it works out tomorrow! I'll keep my fingers crossed I get to see you


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, love Crystal Palace (it's my favorite buffet)!
> 
> If all goes according to the schedule- I'm supposed to be with the PhilharMonic for their 3:55 set on Main Street (finishing up around 4:12), and then I'm at the castle for the last 2 shows. Usually I'm on the left side (facing the castle), but could potentially be on either ramp. Hopefully it works out tomorrow! I'll keep my fingers crossed I get to see you



LOL, since you know what I look like but I don't know what YOU look like, you'll have to keep your eyes peeled for me instead of the opposite way around!  I will be checking CM name tags though and hopefully there aren't too many Joanna's working at MK today .

We have a FP for meeting Mickey at Town Square following our meal at Crystal Palace.  So that's where we have to head prior to 6:30 pm.   Keep your eyes peeled for two pirates!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Popping in for a short update  .... its been a few days so its definitely time.

Since our family members have arrived, we have enjoyed some shopping time at Disney Springs:





plus we visited the Museum of Military History, switched resorts (now at our beloved Vistana , oh how good it is to be "home" ), and relaxed the day away yesterday at Discovery Cove. 











We tried two new restaurants over the course of those days (Romano's Macaroni Grill & Maggiano's Little Italy) and the latter knocked our socks off while the former was just okay. 

This morning we took part in the SVR "Owner's Update" (read:  timeshare spiel) and were in and out in a record 54 minutes.  These things are getting easier and easier......I almost felt bad for our sales guy .  We earned ourselves a cool $100 Visa gift card for our participation in the meeting and Frozen princess wands and a light saber for the nieces and nephews.  More than $50/hour was worth the time.....tonight's dinner at Crystal Palace will be "free" as a result.

We are currently enjoying a restful morning before heading to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party later this afternoon.  The weather has cooled off quite a bit over the last couple of days and we are actually a bit on the chilly side in the earlier hours (let's just say it was rather nippy until the sun grew stronger yesterday at DC ).   It should be nothing short of PERFECT weather for our MNSSHP tonight!   

Tomorrow we will enjoy a resort day after our late night at MK, then are off to Aquatica with the BIL, SIL & family in tow (their first visit) on Tuesday.  They leave to go home on Wednesday AM (they have to be at the airport bright and early for a morning flight), so Steve and I are heading back to DC for a second day of relaxation.  Thursday is up in the air:  it will be either SeaWorld or Aquatica, we're just not sure which.  It's our final full day so we want to have some flex to to enjoy whatever we want to do.....perhaps we'll split the difference and spent a few hours at each.

Time is feeling like its going very, very fast at this point......Friday's ending is looming.  I'm trying not to think about it. 

My babies, I am told, are doing awesome with their caregiver.  I hear they are being "little hellions"  so I know they're not missing me too much!  While I hate to see our awesome two weeks come to an end, I can't wait to be reunited with Violet and Dash.

Happy Sunday to ya'll .  I will try and check in again soon!


----------



## pigletto

I just can't even believe you leave Friday and we arrive Saturday morning. We couldn't have planned it any worse if we tried. And is it possible to hope that your week goes slow for you, but mine goes super fast for me? I have a feeling it might be the opposite though!

We will definitely have to meet and have a visit on a 2017 trip. Enjoy the rest of your week and I hope you are having a great time at the party. Steve and his bro look awesome in the ears lol!

P.S.) Take a look at Living Social if you haven't purchased your ICE tickets yet, they have some dates at half price.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Enjoy the rest of your trip! 

I have to try Discovery Cove one day soon


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> I just can't even believe you leave Friday and we arrive Saturday morning. We couldn't have planned it any worse if we tried. And is it possible to hope that your week goes slow for you, but mine goes super fast for me? I have a feeling it might be the opposite though!
> 
> We will definitely have to meet and have a visit on a 2017 trip. Enjoy the rest of your week and I hope you are having a great time at the party. Steve and his bro look awesome in the ears lol!
> 
> P.S.) Take a look at Living Social if you haven't purchased your ICE tickets yet, they have some dates at half price.



Thanks for the head up on the Livingsocial deal, but tickets are long since purchased  (every once in a while, being the early bird _doesn't_ work in my favour).  I wonder if the discounted passes on Livingsocial means that sales are slow for the 2016 event?    It will be interesting to find out if crowds are lower than when we were last there in 2012.

We will definitely be looking into setting some tentative dates for 2017 once we get ourselves settled in our new community in Michigan.  October is definitely a front-runner for time of year, especially later in the month.  The weather is just SO nice and the Halloween events make a trip super special.    Of course, I always toy with the idea of a last week of October/first week of November vacation so we can hit both the Disney Halloween and Christmas parties in the same trip.  Whaddya say, are you up for it?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

It's a quiet afternoon here at the Vistana, so I thought I'd drop in and say hello while we're relaxing and attempting to recuperate from last night's MNSSHP.  These two old poops are definitely not accustomed to being out so late, so often....and today, we're feelin' it!  Steve has also come down with a rather nasty head cold (seems to always happen to him on our vacations, he must be extra sensitive to the plethora of germs at the parks and restaurants) so he's feeling a especially icky and droopy.  He's grabbing some R&R and so I figured it was a good time to check in here on the Dis.

Last night's party?  Tons of fun.  Our dinner at Crystal Palace was fantastic:  Disney magic at its finest.  Every inch of the experience from the greeters to the servers to the food and (of course) the characters was top-notch.   We haven't done this meal since our very first visit in 2009 and I think we may need to make it a tradition before every Halloween party.






The party itself was busy but very enjoyable.  We seemed to have terrible timing most of the night.....just missing out on meeting characters after waiting in the lengthy lines (when they suddenly needed to take a break for a half hour; we didn't bother waiting any longer) or having rides break down just before boarding (Haunted Mansion, I'm looking at you.....we were all turned back, literally steps away from the Doom Buggies, and ushered out from whence we came due to an unknown major issue).   It also seemed somewhat busier than last Sunday's MNSSHP.  That said, the guests were a lot more fun (more in costume, more energy) and we got a ton of compliments from other party goers on our outfits.  It just seemed like there was more of a "buzz" in the air, if you will....maybe because it is closer to Halloween?  At any rate, we were one of the first party guests in the gates (they let us in at 3:50 pm) and we stayed right through to midnight.   Oh yeah, and we met talking Mickey for the first time!!   He was stinking adorable.






Our Photopass pictures will be better than this one (taken on my crappy old iphone) but for now, you get the idea .

Next year, if we come, we want to do different costumes......hopefully living in the USA will give us better access to costumes large enough to fit my big Steve (and without the duties, taxes, and ridiculous shipping costs to Canada, not to mention the dreadful exchange rate on top of it all).






Today, we are takin' it easy.  We had a massive brunch at Hash House A Go Go, did a little shopping, and then hit up Disney Springs for a bit on our way back to the resort.  We finally got the chance to visit the new Coca-Cola store and it is awesome!  We loved the open-air rooftop patio and beverage bar.  And.....we got to meet the Coke Bear!
















Tonight, Steve's brother and his family are joining us here at SVR for some pool and hot tub time.    The kids will enjoy the massive Fountains pool:






......but you will find me here:






  

Tomorrow, we're off to Aquatica (taking the family members for their first visit...and their final day before heading home), then Discovery Cove on Wednesday and one final day at SeaWorld on Thursday.   Friday, we will savour a final few hours of fun before beginning our journey home in the afternoon.

The sun is still shining , the temperatures are unbelievably perfect (I was actually a bit cold last night toward the later hours of the party!) and we are saying many prayers of thanks for the ideal conditions.   I just wish I could bottle it and take it home.

Until next time!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great updates Gina, glad you are both having a great vacation. The blue skies are most inviting, I wish I could be there on one of those Sun loungers!


----------



## Ruthie5671

I'm so glad you're having a fantastic vacation.


----------



## ArwenMarie

Nice to hear a positive review on Crystal Palace!

Enjoy the rest of your trip, I hope Steve feels better


----------



## pattyw

Sounds like it's a great trip!  Wish I were there!  But I am excited that I was able to take advantage of crazy low $60 fares on Southwest so we're going down for a quick December trip!  We haven't been there for Christmas time festivities in many years!  But I am bummed that our dates don't match up We're there 12/10-12/13 and I know you're not there until the next week!  Looking forward to a dismeet one of these times!


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm really sorry I missed you on Sun! I kept an eye out, but I didn't see you before I had to leave 

Hopefully I'll have better luck in Dec!


----------



## mandas08

Sounds like you are having a fabulous trip. We just arrived in Florida (Sanibel Island) and are loving the weather here as well. When we left we were in hoodies and pants so low and mid 80's feel amazing. Like you, we will have 3 ft of leaves and chilly air to greet us when we get home so I'm soaking it all in. Hope the rest of your trip continues to be great. Looks like you have had lots of new experiences, can't wait to hear about them and possibly add some to our January trip


----------



## Lynne G

Oh lucky you Mandas08, we love Sanibel Island.  We usually stay at our friend's Sundial's condo. Have a great time there.

Well, ask your friend, Dsmom, she probably has some news for ya.  

Hope you are having a great time, and are happy we may have a DiSmeet in December.  Time is flying.  And we are hoping for some unusually warm weather for the holidays this year.  Last time, we had nice weather, with only some rain, but hoping hotter, as I don't think I could have had so many towels when we went to Aquadica.

Waiting to see more pictures.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ArwenMarie said:


> Nice to hear a positive review on Crystal Palace!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip, I hope Steve feels better



Luckily, he recovered pretty quickly.....the worst passed in about 24 hours, and he was almost back to normal after day 2.   The last few days of the trip, he was feeling great! 



pattyw said:


> Sounds like it's a great trip!  Wish I were there!  But I am excited that I was able to take advantage of crazy low $60 fares on Southwest so we're going down for a quick December trip!  We haven't been there for Christmas time festivities in many years!  But I am bummed that our dates don't match up We're there 12/10-12/13 and I know you're not there until the next week!  Looking forward to a dismeet one of these times!


I am so glad you were able to whip up a quick trip!!     What do you have planned for your visit.....a MVMCP?  

I think we should all start planning now for a mega end-of-October Disboards extravaganza in Orlando:  can you imagine the fun we'd have if all the wonderful folks who regularly contribute to my threads were all there at the same time?  Florida would never be the same .



Joanna71985 said:


> I'm really sorry I missed you on Sun! I kept an eye out, but I didn't see you before I had to leave
> 
> Hopefully I'll have better luck in Dec!



I would love to be able to have the chance to meet up and say hey in December!  A little closer to our dates (when you will have a better idea of your work schedule) I will PM you our specific plans and hopefully we can make it happen that time for sure .



mandas08 said:


> Sounds like you are having a fabulous trip. We just arrived in Florida (Sanibel Island) and are loving the weather here as well. When we left we were in hoodies and pants so low and mid 80's feel amazing. Like you, we will have 3 ft of leaves and chilly air to greet us when we get home so I'm soaking it all in. Hope the rest of your trip continues to be great. Looks like you have had lots of new experiences, can't wait to hear about them and possibly add some to our January trip


I am so happy to hear you guys are all enjoying a much-needed and well-deserved holiday .   We have enjoyed many trips of great weather, but this one tops them all in the awesomeness department.  Flying home later today to snow and ice pellets is going to be like a knife to the heart. 

Have a wonderful time on the balance of your vacation!  Soak up all the marvelous sun that you can! 



Lynne G said:


> Oh lucky you Mandas08, we love Sanibel Island.  We usually stay at our friend's Sundial's condo. Have a great time there.
> 
> Well, ask your friend, Dsmom, she probably has some news for ya.
> 
> Hope you are having a great time, and are happy we may have a DiSmeet in December.  Time is flying.  And we are hoping for some unusually warm weather for the holidays this year.  Last time, we had nice weather, with only some rain, but hoping hotter, as I don't think I could have had so many towels when we went to Aquadica.
> 
> Waiting to see more pictures.


A little bird slipped me the good news a couple of days ago.....and I am so excited!   For the rest of you who are trying to figure out what we are talking about, @Lynne G  & family will be joining up with @dsmom and her two fellows as well as me and my Steve, and we'll all be enjoying Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party together on the 22nd of December .  It might be a good thing that I'm poised to be unemployed for a few months while I await the approval of my work Visa, because I suspect I will have quite the trip report to write when that trip is all over!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, here we are.....the final morning of our trip.  I thought I would post a quick update on our last couple of days before I finalize our packing in preparation for our 10 am check-out.  Our flight leaves at 4:03 this afternoon, so we'll be heading to the airport not long after lunch. 

We spent Steve's family's final day in Orlando on Tuesday at Aquatica, and had the most incredible time:






We rented cabanas for both families (it was crazy affordable with the pass member discount) and both the kids and adults had the time of their lives.  We were there for park opening and we stayed until they shut it down:  it was one of those fun days that we hated to see end.   And crowds.....they were non-existent!   Even Dolphin Plunge had no waits in the mid afternoon.  Our cabana guy told us the park had less than 2000 guests and that staff were being sent home as they weren't needed.  It honestly felt less busy at Aquatica than it did at Discovery Cove the Saturday prior....how's that for odd?

Wednesday, Steve and I headed back to DC for another relaxing day in the sun:















After the (enjoyable) chaos of having the nieces and nephew around for a week, this was a much-needed, much-enjoyed quite and relaxing day.  The sun shone, it was warmer than our other visit to DC a few days prior, and we couldn't have asked for a better overall day.  It really is hard not to love this place.

We had originally planned to do another day at Aquatica for our final full day in Orlando (yesterday), but after two back-to-back days of being in the water we opted to return one more time to SeaWorld.   We started the trip with SeaWorld, and well.....we just love it so much there, that's where we wanted to end the trip as well.   It was the PERFECT choice:  we had the most amazing, incredible, enjoyable day.






Again.....perfect weather.  Super low crowds.  And we were pixie-dusted by a very special someone with a fun surprise to end our day at the park.....I won't give it away just yet (more details to follow in my official trip report) but it was one of those kind gestures that just left us with smiles on our faces the entire night.  We are so incredibly blessed to know some of the most wonderful people.

That brings us to today:  departure day .   Our friends and family have been quick to let us know that its snowing and ice-pelleting back home, so we're trading the most beautiful weather for absolute awfulness.  That news certainly doesn't make me any more happy to see this vacation conclude!!   I am just hoping that the snow and other muck isn't bad enough to impact our commute home.  Once we land in Buffalo, I'll be anxious to just get back to our little corner of Ontario.

We pick the kittens up tomorrow.....I can't wait to see my babies.  

And I'm trying not to let the going-home blues take over this time:  after all, we get to do it all again in another 7 weeks .

So, its off to fold the last of the laundry, finish the packing, and pretty much wrap up these amazing two weeks.  Thanks to all for following along, both before and during the trip . 

@pigletto  .... safe travels to you and your family as you ready yourselves for your adventures!!  Have the most spectacular time!


----------



## JaxDad

I'm so happy you had such a great vacation!

I'm sorry again I was not able to come down with the kids while you were there.  Maybe in December???

Safe travels home!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels my friend.

Yes, so nice to be able to have a party Dismeet.  Kids do not know, and I have another surprise for them too.

I know all will go well.  Once you get settled in your new digs, a job will come along.

Awesome pictures!  So hoping we have days and days of sunny, gorgeous weather on our trip in December.

No snow or ice, mostly only north of us, but cold rain and high wind.  We loose the rain today, and the sun will finally make a grand appearance after some very gray days.  Only thing, still cool today, but the wind will make it a bad hair day.


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad to hear you had a nice vacation (and can't wait to hear about the surprise!)


----------



## ArwenMarie

Happy travels home!


----------



## pepperandchips

Safe travels! Glad y'all had a nice vacation together ahead of the move  can't wait to get all the full details!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We are at the airport, waiting at our gate.  Just as we were leaving to drop off the rental car, we got word that Steve's grandfather is expected to pass away within the next short while.  I guess we're coming home at the right time.  Steve is the oldest grandson, so I would expect he will be a pallbearer at the funeral.  He might not be leaving for Michigan on Sunday after all.

Departure days are always hard, but this is certainly casting an extra shadow over an already difficult day.  I feel so badly for poor Steve.  He adores that old man....he lived with his grandparents until he was 2 and a half, so there's always been a rather special bond.

We should be boarding soon.  Time to take our gravol.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Thinking of you both 

Safe travels xx


----------



## Lynne G

Sending lots of hugs.  Sympathy for Steve and family.


----------



## 4myBenandEllie

So sorry about Steve's grandfather.


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm so sorry about Steve's grandfather


----------



## mandas08

So sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather. you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh hugs to both of you. So sorry about Steve's grandpa-I don't care how old you are losing a beloved family member never gets easier. 
Boo to the returning home weather-too bad you are moving to Michigan and not Missouri-lovely 80 degree (F) weather this weekend with lots of sun.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think we should all start planning now for a mega end-of-October Disboards extravaganza in Orlando: can you imagine the fun we'd have if all the wonderful folks who regularly contribute to my threads were all there at the same time? Florida would never be the same


  Well Pleasure Island is no longer there so probably not _too _much trouble (what happened on PI stayed on PI). But as for meet up in October 2017-If my oldest gets an Internship there-oh heck yes I will be there! DH already on notice that next Halloween WILL be at Disney if DD is working there. 

Hoping you guys safely made it home and are with family now.


----------



## pattyw

So very sorry about Steve's grandfather.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Good morning everyone,

After a long and emotional travel day, we pulled into the driveway at 12:30 am.   We were delayed by an hour due to our plane arriving late from its origin at JFK, and then there was an unruly passenger from that flight at the gate which slowed us down a second time.  Then, when we were finally (mercifully!) loaded and ready to go, the captain announced that Air Force One had just landed and our take-off was halted by air traffic control until the President was secured.  So, we sat for a while longer.  The flight itself was smooth sailing and the drive home reasonably uneventful, though very long as always.

We received word while in the air that Grandpa passed peacefully in the early evening while surrounded by all 7 of his children.   I think Steve was glad for the darkness and solitude of the plane to be alone with his thoughts for an hour or so.  Thank you so much for your kind words and posts above.....I know Steve's heart is hurting today.  This was the last living grandparent either of us still had.

Today we begin the process of unloading the luggage, as we literally just dropped everything in the middle of the office floor and opened them just enough to take out our toothbrushes before dropping into bed.   We will pop up and visit mom later today, and take her out for dinner:  I know she has missed us fiercely.  Jake is enjoying a weekend in Niagara Falls with friends so I'll have to wait until sometime Monday before I get to hang out with my boy.

Our wonderful, amazing, sweet, loving, and incredible neighbours who house-sat for us while we were gone left us the sweetest little gesture to greet us upon our return home.  I will have to send you a picture of their efforts.....as we dragged our emotional, weary, droopy bodies into the door early this morning, their little act of kindness just brought us the biggest smile.  

It was cold and rainy and in the low 40's when we arrived at the house.  You'll find me sporting my long underwear today  .


----------



## ArwenMarie

Glad you made it home safely. Sounds like quite a trip. Was Air Force One in Orlando?
Condolences on Steve's grandfather


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

I am binge reading all your trip reports and love them! Lots of info for my trip 11/30-12/6/16, which will be our first time at MVMCP, Discovery Cove, Busch Gardens Tampa, and possibly Ice. We had ruled Ice out due to timing and extra expense, but after seeing it in your 2012 report, I want to add it back in. The current Living Social brings the price down a little. We are also going to SeaWorld and have Santa's Fireside feast booked (first Christmas visit) and hopefully Aquatica


----------



## dancin Disney style

So very sorry to hear of Steve's grandfather.  While I know that you and Steve are feeling sad try to remember what a blessing it was for grandpa(and all who knew and loved him) to have had the privilege of living a long life.  That's a privilege that not everyone gets.  Think of all the things he has seen, places he has been, changes he has been through, people he has known.  Such wonderful things!


----------



## Ritchielace

So sorry your amazing trip ended with such a sad note   Hugs to both of you.


----------



## toystoryduo

I am so very sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather. Lots of prayers for Steve, for you, for Jake, and for Steve's family.


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm glad you made it safely home, but I'm really sorry about his grandfather


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We received word while in the air that Grandpa passed peacefully in the early evening while surrounded by all 7 of his children. I think Steve was glad for the darkness and solitude of the plane to be alone with his thoughts for an hour or so. Thank you so much for your kind words and posts above.....I know Steve's heart is hurting today. This was the last living grandparent either of us still had.



So sorry to hear about Steve's grandfather.  Sending hugs your way . . . . .


----------



## 3cmom

So Sorry to hear about Steve's Grandfather. Praying for Steve and your family.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

You and Steve are in my thoughts and prayers today.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iheartdopey10

Sorry for your family's loss. You are all in my prayers.
I fell very behind on your PTR while I was on vacation and just read about 20 pages. Whew, that was a lot of stuff going on. Hopefully things start to settle down soon for you.


----------



## afan

Leave for the airport in about an hour, better dry my hair   Excited for my trip.  I'll post a post wine & dine half picture Sunday with my medal.


----------



## bankr63

afan said:


> Leave for the airport in about an hour, better dry my hair   Excited for my trip.  I'll post a post wine & dine half picture Sunday with my medal.


Was asking myself why you would only post half a picture, then the nickel dropped.  Have a good run!!


----------



## ElenaJane

I am really happy that you two had a time to reconnect during a fantastic, sunny and warm adventure.  I am sorry for Steve's loss though.  It seems to continue to be a challenging time!  

I am sure your furry kiddos were glad to have you back!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi all,

So sorry I have been MIA all week.  It's been a challenging one, for sure:  Grandpa's visitation and funeral were Monday and Tuesday, and to add insult to injury, I came down with a horrible case of croup:  definitely NOT what I needed when trying to process the backlog of work waiting for me at the office after our vacation.  No one ever said life was supposed to be easy, right?

Thank you, from the bottom of our hearts, for all the condolences and kind words you posted to us over the past week.  You all made our hearts smile just when we needed it.

For those that have asked about a trip report, I will be kicking one off as soon as I can get going with it.  I'm working through sorting all the photos we took (probably in the neighbourhood of 2000) and trying to get them uploaded to Facebook before I refocus on the Dis.  I also have our Memory Maker pictures to edit, now that the last participant in our share is home (welcome back, @pigletto !) ... AND...... I start training my replacement at the office on Monday.  So, all I can say right now is a huge thank you for your patience.  I'm definitely not setting any records for efficiency lately, but I'll try to remedy that sooner rather than later.

I am not sure who is happier:  the kittens (to be home) or me (to have the kittens home).  I can't believe how much I missed those two, and judging by the love and snuggles they've indulged me in this week, I think the feeling is mutual.  Violet is currently cuddled up on my lap as we speak, purring away as she enjoys a Sunday afternoon snooze.    Both of them grew noticeably over the course of our two week separation.  Their next appointment with the vet is Tuesday next week, so I can't wait to hear what they weigh now.











More soon, if all goes well!


----------



## mandas08

Sounds like you had a very challenging week . Glad your kitties have been able to lift your spirits. Sometimes pets can have such healing powers for our hearts. Although I no longer have any pets I remember dog cuddles getting me through some hard times more than once.

2000 pics..wow can't wait, but of course take your time.


----------



## afan

Glad the kitty's are happy to have you home and you are on the mend.  It sucks to get sick after vacation but then to have the rest is a real bummer.

Hope things start going better.  I can't get the photo on my phone small enough to upload so tomorrow when I get on my laptop I'll post my race photo.  Finished in 3:08.  It was fun and I can see the appeal but 13.1 miles it too far to run ever again.  We enjoyed much deserved pedicures this afternoon


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, so glad you made it home and enjoying those kittens!  They are so cute.  

Take your time, there's so much on your table right now.  And wow, 2,000 pictures.  I enjoy seeing them though. 

Nice update.  

Carry on......


----------



## Vestmama4

I'm so sorry to hear about your family's loss. You certainly have so much going on right now. It sounds like your kittens are a true blessing in such a challenging time. Hugs to you!


----------



## afan

Here's the picture!  We went to the post race party at Epcot last night and I got to meet Snow White and Dopey, it was awesome and the pictures look good.  We're enjoying photopass this trip because you also get all your race photos with it.  We're touring some resorts this afternoon before doing the Christmas party.  It seems like we've been here almost a week with everything we've done when we only got here Friday and still have most of our trip to go.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Well I have been MIA most of your PTR but school called, almost done this semester.  As I was reading updates, I just knew somehow you would end up with Steve taking the job, sounds like it is a very good move for him and you overall.  I know it will be hard on your mom and Jake but at least they have each other. I have been seeing pics on facebook but have not had time to go thru them all yet but will soon.  My sincerest sympathies on the passing of Steve's grandfather. I too only have 1 living grandparent left and she is 90 and is in decent condition considering and still drives! I dread the day she leaves our family but I try to treasure every moment I can.  I look forward to your real TR when you get that time, but we will all be here waiting! <3


----------



## Joanna71985

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Inhislove

Prayers for peace and joyful memories. The week of remembrance is bittersweet with the pain of loss and extra family time (the sweet part). I'm so sorry you are sick. Get well soon!!

Much love from Florida, Amanda


----------



## chiamarie

So, have I missed out on a Trip Report?  I only ask bcause I always seem to be slow these days at finding them....


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> So, have I missed out on a Trip Report?  I only ask bcause I always seem to be slow these days at finding them....



Alas, no......I haven't even started one yet .  So many good intentions to do so, but I'm beginning to think it will be the new year (at best).

Life here has been pretty chaotic.  

- Steve is still in Michigan, and generally home only for a day or two every couple of weeks.  
- I've born the brunt of the lions share of the autumn maintenance (35 bags of leaves  raked so far and I have the blisters to prove it) and a windstorm about 10 days ago caused some damage in the back yard that also needed to be dealt with.   

- The kittens had their surgery last week, and Dash had a bit of setback thereafter, so I've been dealing with their recovery and care.  Thankfully, nothing that an extra overnight at the vet's office and some additional TLC from Momma hasn't fixed, at least for now.

- I'm training my replacement at work.....the second one, for that matter (prospect #1 quit after two days, hopefully not a reflection of my training abilities ) and we are SUPER busy to boot.  

- Our Photopass share was a bit problematic (I suspect, due to a member hitting the "download all" button when they were specifically directed not to) so I've been spending way more time than I anticipated to get those pictures downloaded.  I finally managed to get that project wrapped up this weekend, wahoo!

- And of course, we're busily planning our next adventure which is now under 1 month away.  Time is flying by as we put the finishing touches on a trip that grows more epic by the moment.....and also that is shaping up to include not just one other Dis-er and her family, but now at least 3 more Disboards peeps who regularly appear as commenters on my threads.  How awesome is that?

Add in tax consultations regarding our pending relocation, our house (hopefully) hitting the market later this week, and Steve's visa scheduled to be approved (God willing) near the end of this month, and I just can't seem to find the time to get a trip report going just yet.   With Christmas, condo-hunting in Michigan, and another vacation all potentiallyi on the horizon in the coming weeks, I'd say its unlikely I'll find the time to give it the attention it deserves anytime soon.

I am so sorry to let you all down.  My efficiency is at an all time low.

I hope you will all be interested to read about an October trip in the middle of winter, when I'm sitting in an unfamiliar community with no friends and no job .  I'll have so much time to chat on the Disboards that you'll all get sick of hearing from me .

Sometime I wonder what has happened to my predictable, normal, boring life.  Crazy times, indeed.


----------



## mmdis

You can write your fall trip report this summer and I'll read it. Your reports are the best!!!  TAke your time everyone will be here waiting.  You have so much going on take care of yourself and your family we will all be here for you when you are ready.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Alas, no......I haven't even started one yet .  So many good intentions to do so, but I'm beginning to think it will be the new year (at best).
> 
> Life here has been pretty chaotic.
> 
> - Steve is still in Michigan, and generally home only for a day or two every couple of weeks.
> - I've born the brunt of the lions share of the autumn maintenance (35 bags of leaves  raked so far and I have the blisters to prove it) and a windstorm about 10 days ago caused some damage in the back yard that also needed to be dealt with.
> 
> - The kittens had their surgery last week, and Dash had a bit of setback thereafter, so I've been dealing with their recovery and care.  Thankfully, nothing that an extra overnight at the vet's office and some additional TLC from Momma hasn't fixed, at least for now.
> 
> - I'm training my replacement at work.....the second one, for that matter (prospect #1 quit after two days, hopefully not a reflection of my training abilities ) and we are SUPER busy to boot.
> 
> - Our Photopass share was a bit problematic (I suspect, due to a member hitting the "download all" button when they were specifically directed not to) so I've been spending way more time than I anticipated to get those pictures downloaded.  I finally managed to get that project wrapped up this weekend, wahoo!
> 
> - And of course, we're busily planning our next adventure which is now under 1 month away.  Time is flying by as we put the finishing touches on a trip that grows more epic by the moment.....and also that is shaping up to include not just one other Dis-er and her family, but now at least 3 more Disboards peeps who regularly appear as commenters on my threads.  How awesome is that?
> 
> Add in tax consultations regarding our pending relocation, our house (hopefully) hitting the market later this week, and Steve's visa scheduled to be approved (God willing) near the end of this month, and I just can't seem to find the time to get a trip report going just yet.   With Christmas, condo-hunting in Michigan, and another vacation all potentiallyi on the horizon in the coming weeks, I'd say its unlikely I'll find the time to give it the attention it deserves anytime soon.
> 
> I am so sorry to let you all down.  My efficiency is at an all time low.
> 
> I hope you will all be interested to read about an October trip in the middle of winter, when I'm sitting in an unfamiliar community with no friends and no job .  I'll have so much time to chat on the Disboards that you'll all get sick of hearing from me .
> 
> Sometime I wonder what has happened to my predictable, normal, boring life.  Crazy times, indeed.



Excuses, excuses ...


----------



## ArwenMarie

Wow Gina, I don't think you have enough to do! 

Hang in there! Looking forward to a trip report whenever you get the chance to write it.


----------



## dalmatian7

I feel your pain.  Our fall has been crazy and I had fallen so far behind on your report, I was surprised I was able to catch up today. Plus the Dis has been sketchy on my work computer (I usually read at lunch).  So sorry to hear of Steve's grandfather.  Never an easy thing. Take your time on your priorities, we will all be here waiting once you get to it.


----------



## bankr63

I'm sure we'll all look forward to reading when life slows down and gives you a chance to breathe again!

Sorry to hear about Dash's setback (of course one might consider having one's boy or lady parts removed a bit of a setback as well!), hope he is all recovered now.

Good luck with all the move prep Gina!


----------



## chiamarie

Sounds like you're Wonder Woman up there!

I was just making sure I hadn't missed it.   Because lately, I totally understand "crazy life", and I always seem to miss them!

I am excited to get TWO trip reports after the new year!


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh the life of Gina.  You just can't seem to get a break.  

On the positive side, a trip is getting closer, and that, my friend deserves a Wahoo!  

I can patiently wait for this TP to be updated.  My October trip is now in long term memory.  Don't remember much of it now, except for all the stuff I missed.  Oh well, already reserved hotels for October next year.  By next October, maybe we can cross paths again, and yay!, you won't have to cross the border to travel to Orlando.  






  See, maybe Dash can be fashionable for your Thanksgiving.  Ours is coming up in 2 days.  So, in honor of that, I hope you have a peaceful and stuffed week.


----------



## bankr63

Great picture Lynne, but beware!  I know that look.  Kitty is thinking:

"Oh yes, I will bear this insult.  But know this; later, when you are away, I shall groom my nether regions, and then proceed to the bathroom and lick your toothbrush."


----------



## tgropp

Goodness. I had no idea that your life has become so chaotic in the past month. The troopers that you and Steve are...everything will fall into place. Gods blessings to your family !!


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh goodness! No need to apologize- that is quite a full plate. Hopefully the kitties are feeling better


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina, just wanted to "check in" and say have a brilliant holiday. It can't be long now as we go in 3 weeks


----------



## got4boys

Hang in there Gina! You will get through it. I love your trip reports. One of these dates we will have to meet up.


----------



## grantclaire

It's OK.  We can wait!  Kind of waiting for another Harry Potter book to be released.  Take care!


----------



## JaxDad

For those that just can't wait, I noticed that Gina has been posting photos on the various Sea World resorts picture threads...

Gina, your photos are better than ever!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Take your time. You have an extremely eventful couple months coming up! We will still be here when you find the time for some updates.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, just checking in.  Thank you so much for all of your messages....you guys just make my heart smile  .

@JaxDad , what a sweet thing to say about my pictures!!  I have so many more to share its just killing me to delay that trip report, so I'm indulging a big on the SeaWorld threads in the interim.  I wasn't sure anyone even read those threads so its good to know at least one person is popping over there from time to time .

We've had quite a crazy week here since I posted last.  Steve's visa has been approved by the US government, our house has sold (in literally one day, with competing offers, and selling for over $8000 over list) and we're now full speed ahead on the moving plans.  It's all feeling a little surreal.  I am growing more grateful by the day for a week away in the sunny south to rebalance and regenerate before we officially relocate in early January.  It's been a stressful, exciting, exhausting autumn.   I think we can add "emotional" to that summary, too.

We now start making plans to get me to Michigan for a few days to go house hunting and get a tour of our new community.  We're aiming for me to visit the Plymouth area early next week, so fingers crossed I can get kitten care and transportation arrangements all in place within the next few days.

I will do my best to check in again soon!


----------



## Ritchielace

Congrats on the house selling and Steve's Visa approval.  Most likely one of us Americans running away to Canada is why your house sold so fast   Hope everything works out and you find an amazing new place. Will keep checking in for our much awaited TR.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yay! Congrats on the house selling!


----------



## nancipants

Congrats on selling your house so quickly! We sold our old house and bought a new one this summer, and it was so incredibly stressful. I'm glad you don't have to worry about that now!


----------



## DontRushMe

WOW! Congrats on the house selling and Steve's visa.  You hadn't been back in a while I was hoping everything was ok.  Glad to hear you are just keeping busy.  I'm here in Michigan if you need me! Happy home hunting!


----------



## ElenaJane

Wow!!  I would think selling your house would be one of the most stressful steps, but, BAM!  Done!  Congrats!!!

Like others have said, I would read your TR in the summer or even October 2017, whenever you have time! 

We just got back from our Thanksgiving trip.  Even though we have been to Orlando many times, this was our favorite trip ever!!  The cherry on top was that we did the VIP Elite tour at Tampa ($199 a person, but a bargain with what you get!).  With the Elite tour, it was just Will and I and we got to choose what we did.  I highly recommend it!  For a future trip of course...sounds like you have your Christmas plans all set!


----------



## ArwenMarie

Congrats on the house sale! That's a huge stress lifted. Good luck with everything else, I'm sure you are very happy you have another Florida trip coming up!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thanks everyone!  It's been a super crazy week.  I am heading to Michigan with Steve this weekend on a condo hunting expedition.  With a little luck, we'll have our new accommodations secured by Monday or Tuesday and we can cross another item off the list of moving to-do's.

In the meantime, I have a bit of a random offer to toss out.  Thanks to the SeaWorld Blue Friday sale, our little two-family, odd-numbered group has an extra ticket for the Wild Arctic tour at 1 pm on December 19th that we wanted to offer to another Dis-er if they were able to join us.  It's just one ticket, an you would have to have Seaworld admission to enter the park......but a long shot or not, we thought we would mention it here in the event that @Joanna71985 , or @nancipants , or @JaxDad or anyone else who happens to live somewhat close might want to join in on a fun opportunity.  Completely free, just come and enjoy!  (not only would you save the $59 tour price, you would get to hang out with some super fun people at the same time  ).  PM me if you're interested .


----------



## JaxDad

Wow! Thanks for the generous offer @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina! I would LOVE to come meet you all and spend a fun day at SeaWorld, BUT unfortunately my son will still be in school then. I'm sure someone will take you up on the offer (and I'll be so jealous)!

There's still a small chance we'll be in Orlando later that week, but it's looking like our schedule and budget will have us looking at St. Augustine instead. I'll let you know.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In the meantime, I have a bit of a random offer to toss out.  Thanks to the SeaWorld Blue Friday sale, our little two-family, odd-numbered group has an extra ticket for the Wild Arctic tour at 1 pm on December 19th that we wanted to offer to another Dis-er if they were able to join us.  It's just one ticket, an you would have to have Seaworld admission to enter the park......but a long shot or not, we thought we would mention it here in the event that @Joanna71985 , or @nancipants , or @JaxDad or anyone else who happens to live somewhat close might want to join in on a fun opportunity.  Completely free, just come and enjoy!  (not only would you save the $59 tour price, you would get to hang out with some super fun people at the same time  ).  PM me if you're interested .



I may have to take you up on the offer, if it's still available! I'll send you a message


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I may have to take you up on the offer, if it's still available! I'll send you a message



It is, and awesome!!!     Message me and we'll work out all the details!


----------



## nancipants

Thank you so much for the offer, Gina! Unfortunately I have to work that day.


----------



## mandas08

Congrats on your house selling so quickly and for above asking, that's great! hope you had a good visit in Michigan and got some more off your to do list .


----------



## debster812

Gina--I have to go back and catch up, but wanted to tell you this story.  DH and I are just back (literally got home 2 hours ago) from an 8 day trip to the Keys and Marco Island.  While we were on Marco, we decided to drive up to our all time favorite beach in Bonita Springs.  We skipped lunch that day, so on the way back, we stopped at a Five Guys in Naples for an early dinner.  The young man who waited on us was Jake's doppleganger!  I even said to DH, hey look, that  kid looks just like Jake Bo-Bina.  DH then of course, looked at me like I was a crazy person, since he has NO idea who any of my 'imaginary, Disney Board friends are'.  

Now, off to go catch up.....


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It is, and awesome!!!     Message me and we'll work out all the details!



Um...is it sad that I can't figure out how to send a message on here?


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Joanna71985 said:


> Um...is it sad that I can't figure out how to send a message on here?



Click on Gina's icon (the box with her picture and name on)  and it opens another box with details on where it says "start a conversation". Hope that works for you.


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Click on Gina's icon (the box with her picture and name on)  and it opens another box with details on where it says "start a conversation". Hope that works for you.



Thank you!


----------



## afan

I hope everyone had a great holiday!  Happy New Year!

Gina, I hope the move and everything is going well and you guys had a great vacation last month.  I can't wait to read about them both.  I miss the trip report and all the other chatting that goes on here.

I'm starting to look for a hotel in Vancouver for next month and would like some opinions.  I'm going up for the Sharks v Canucks game and would like to stay near Rogers Arena so I don't have to pay to park.  I'm open to taking the sky train.  I've looked at the Comfort Inn Downtown and I can get it for around $83 US after the exchange rate.  They do charge $25 CDN for parking which negates staying close so I don't have to pay to park at the game. 

Any suggestions?  I want to stay under $100 US and would be ok with the 83 if I didn't have to pay to park.  If I have to pay to park somewhere I want to spend less.  I'm not opposed to staying in Richmond or Burnaby, I don't want to go all the way to Surrey or Langley because I don't want to pay the bridge toll and now that I have a nexus card I can use the peace arch crossing and not worry about using a quieter crossing.

ETA - Now also looking at Moda Hotel.  It's close and the parking is cheaper.  Would be around the same price as the Comfort Inn but I think it's just a bit closer to the arena.

I'm used to going up for the day, not staying over night but I'm also more comfortable with things off 1 or 1A and the Surrey/Langley area.

Also, and I hate to ask this one, should I prepay for a night now if it's a good deal or will the exchange rate be changing one way or the or the other that could affect things.

Thanks!!


----------



## goofygal531

Happy New Year Gina!

Hope all is well. Looking forward to an update.


----------



## Penguinempress

ElenaJane said:


> Wow!!  I would think selling your house would be one of the most stressful steps, but, BAM!  Done!  Congrats!!!
> 
> Like others have said, I would read your TR in the summer or even October 2017, whenever you have time!
> 
> We just got back from our Thanksgiving trip.  Even though we have been to Orlando many times, this was our favorite trip ever!!  The cherry on top was that we did the VIP Elite tour at Tampa ($199 a person, but a bargain with what you get!).  With the Elite tour, it was just Will and I and we got to choose what we did.  I highly recommend it!  For a future trip of course...sounds like you have your Christmas plans all set!



Do you have a review of the VIP tour? I love Busch Gardens and your pics look amazing (I didn't even know there was a sloth at Busch Gardens!) Would love to read more details if you've posted them somewhere.


----------



## ElenaJane

Penguinempress said:


> Do you have a review of the VIP tour? I love Busch Gardens and your pics look amazing (I didn't even know there was a sloth at Busch Gardens!) Would love to read more details if you've posted them somewhere.


It was incredible! http://www.elenasdayoff.com/2016/12/happy-birthsgiving-2016-part-iii/

Sadly, last month Busch Gardens Corporation made a ton of cuts and the House with the Sloth was closed!  I hope they relocated Harry though!


----------



## Penguinempress

ElenaJane said:


> It was incredible! http://www.elenasdayoff.com/2016/12/happy-birthsgiving-2016-part-iii/
> 
> Sadly, last month Busch Gardens Corporation made a ton of cuts and the House with the Sloth was closed!  I hope they relocated Harry though!



Thanks for sharing the link, it looks like you had an amazing day! Love the pictures with the giraffes! And that baby flamingo - cuteness overload!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

dancin Disney style said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!!



Thank you, we just got back on the 4th January after spending Christmas and the New Year in Florida. It was brilliant  and Gina if you are still reading, I got a sleigh ride at FW for my Christmas present from DH. Who says romance is dead?.


----------



## jxh1

Has anyone heard from Gina lately?  I'm anxiously waiting to hear about her most recent trips!


----------



## vrajewski10513

She's been on Facebook a little. Her life's been VERY crazy lately. I'm sure she will come back once things calm down


----------



## jxh1

Ok, thanks for the update!  Hurry back Gina, we miss you!


----------



## dancin Disney style

jxh1 said:


> Has anyone heard from Gina lately?  I'm anxiously waiting to hear about her most recent trips!


She moved last week and is busy getting settled.


----------



## chicagoshannon

She just popped back up on Facebook.  Looks like she just got her internet situation figured out.  Hopefully she'll update soon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

In other news.....check out my new ticker.  I know, I know, I said I was not going again for March break. Clearly I lied.  Actually, I just booked a couple of days ago. I still need to figure out my ticket situation but the flight and hotel are booked.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hello at last!

Just dropping in to say hi and let you know that I'm still here (though as my friends above kindly pointed out, I've been a touch on the busy side lately with our move to the USA).  While I expect life to still be rather chaotic for the next while, I hopefully I will soon settle in to a new routine and be back to trip reporting before too much longer.  Thank you so much for your patience and for checking in both here on the Dis and on Facebook as well.

I hope you all are enjoying a healthy, happy start to the New Year....though I can't believe we're more than half way through January already!!


----------



## jxh1

Glad to hear you're back Gina!  We all are looking forward to hearing more about your move and your latest trips!


----------



## bankr63

Glad to see you settling in Gina.  Took a quick look on FB this morning to see how you are getting on, and it looks like the move went smoothly.  Hope you get to take another relax trip once you two get sorted and things settle down a bit.  Have you dropped the "eh" yet, "huh"?

New Year has been pretty happy, if not so healthy.  Got to spend 6 hours in the Belleville General ER just after Christmas.  We were driving through to Toronto and about 20 minutes away from my Mom's in Tweed when she called to say "don't worry if I'm not here when you arrive, but the ambulance will be here shortly" (seriously that was pretty much her starting line).  Seems she slipped and fell on some ice out on the sidewalk, and was in pretty rough shape.  Got there 10 minutes after the ambulance arrived, and they signed her over to me, and we drove her into BGH.  She has a nasty compression fracture at her right shoulder, and will be in a sling for a long while.  Add to that the whole family sitting in ER for hours with nasty flu cases coming through the door, and the rest of us were done for too.  So healthy, no.  But happy that we are all on the mend and still here for 2017, you bet!  

BTW, my mom, at 88, was slowing down a fair bit.  I work in health and know these injuries can be a real problem at an advanced age.  But my mom is so darned determined to figure out how to do everything one handed, left handed, that she seems totally rejuvenated to have such a challenge before her.


----------



## pattyw

Welcome to the US!  Waiting (not so) patiently for your TR!   Take your time- we're here when you're ready!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Glad to see you settling in Gina.  Took a quick look on FB this morning to see how you are getting on, and it looks like the move went smoothly.  Hope you get to take another relax trip once you two get sorted and things settle down a bit.  Have you dropped the "eh" yet, "huh"?
> 
> New Year has been pretty happy, if not so healthy.  Got to spend 6 hours in the Belleville General ER just after Christmas.  We were driving through to Toronto and about 20 minutes away from my Mom's in Tweed when she called to say "don't worry if I'm not here when you arrive, but the ambulance will be here shortly" (seriously that was pretty much her starting line).  Seems she slipped and fell on some ice out on the sidewalk, and was in pretty rough shape.  Got there 10 minutes after the ambulance arrived, and they signed her over to me, and we drove her into BGH.  She has a nasty compression fracture at her right shoulder, and will be in a sling for a long while.  Add to that the whole family sitting in ER for hours with nasty flu cases coming through the door, and the rest of us were done for too.  So healthy, no.  But happy that we are all on the mend and still here for 2017, you bet!
> 
> BTW, my mom, at 88, was slowing down a fair bit.  I work in health and know these injuries can be a real problem at an advanced age.  But my mom is so darned determined to figure out how to do everything one handed, left handed, that she seems totally rejuvenated to have such a challenge before her.



Oh Munro, I am so sorry to hear about your mom  .  And to hear that you all fell ill afterward was just rotten luck all around.  I hope February has been kinder to you all.  How is mom healing?  She's still in her own home at 88?  That's mighty impressive......she sounds like quite the lady .

I have to say I'm shocked that you managed to get her in and out of the hospital within 6 hours.  Anything under 8 hours is amazingly "fast" .... arriving by ambulance was probably very smart on her part.  Quinte Healthcare has been woefully overburdened as management has slashed the number of nurses in previous years.    I have many friends who routinely drive from Belleville to Campbellford or the County just to try and reduce that average wait time by a couple of hours .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Welcome to the US!  Waiting (not so) patiently for your TR!   Take your time- we're here when you're ready!



We are finally getting settled in enough that its time to start posting again! 

Keep your eyes peeled for the new trip report thread to be started today .


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh Munro, I am so sorry to hear about your mom  .  And to hear that you all fell ill afterward was just rotten luck all around.  I hope February has been kinder to you all.  How is mom healing?  She's still in her own home at 88?  That's mighty impressive......she sounds like quite the lady .


Oh yes she is.  Was down for a visit on Saturday, and to do a few chores around the house.  She has been out of the sling for a week now and is getting a fair bit of mobility back.  She took me along as safety for her first drive since the accident, and she was giggling like a teenager to be driving again.  Was a good chance for me to assess her driving skill too as it has been years since she has driven me anywhere; I must say she is still an excellent driver even at her advanced age.  But yes, mom's family stock is full of hard grit individuals who live long full lives, and she inherited all of that genetic stuff - many elderly people don't recover well from incidents like this, I think mom actually enjoyed the challenge.  There was a real spark and determination there to overcome all challenges.  I only hope it all got passed on to me too so I can be as active as she as I approach my 9th decade!

BTW - saw the "grand tour" on FB this morning.  You look like you have both settled in well, and the new digs look wonderful.  Kind of makes me want to move so I can get the household clutter under control.  The cat luxuriating in the sunny spot on the kitchen floor was priceless.  No moving stress there!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Oh yes she is.  Was down for a visit on Saturday, and to do a few chores around the house.  She has been out of the sling for a week now and is getting a fair bit of mobility back.  She took me along as safety for her first drive since the accident, and she was giggling like a teenager to be driving again.  Was a good chance for me to assess her driving skill too as it has been years since she has driven me anywhere; I must say she is still an excellent driver even at her advanced age.  But yes, mom's family stock is full of hard grit individuals who live long full lives, and she inherited all of that genetic stuff - many elderly people don't recover well from incidents like this, I think mom actually enjoyed the challenge.  There was a real spark and determination there to overcome all challenges.  I only hope it all got passed on to me too so I can be as active as she as I approach my 9th decade!
> 
> BTW - saw the "grand tour" on FB this morning.  You look like you have both settled in well, and the new digs look wonderful.  Kind of makes me want to move so I can get the household clutter under control.  The cat luxuriating in the sunny spot on the kitchen floor was priceless.  No moving stress there!



That is such great news on your mom!!  She's a tough cookie indeed.

Violet and Dash have been absolute champs where the move was concerned.  I guess, like babies, kittens can be pretty resilient.  While they certainly spent a few days out of sorts (especially since after the 8 hour car trip through freezing rain to get here, we spent 3 nights in a hotel before our truck with our household goods arrived and we could move into our townhouse), they have adjusted beautifully.   We knew they had pretty easy personalities, but their relocation went WAY better than we could have ever hoped.  So far, I think they're pretty happy to be Americats.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

For those looking for my official October trip report, please join us here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/do...trip-of-“two’s”-–-an-october-2016-tr.3577221/

My apologies for not posting the actual link before now!


----------

